# Waist Length 2013



## SmilingElephant

I see one for 2011 and 2012 but not for 2013.

Okay okay okay....i know ya'll are prolly sayin....

SmilinE...why you makin a waist length thread you already there!!!...

Yes i am....but i made waistlength hair RELAXED.....now i want to reach my waist with natural hair as i am currently at this very moment a few days away from being a half of a year without a relaxer!!!

My hair seems to be growing a lil faster now since i've stopped relaxing so hopefully with no major setbacks i hope to reach waistlength natural (stretched) by 2013!!

Anybody else who wants to join this can join at anytime.....we are WSL class of 2013!!!

*NOTE:CHALLENGE OFFICIALLY STARTS DECEMBER 31, 2010 AND WILL END DECEMBER 31,2013*


Roster:

*cheerleaderbody*
*CosmicVisitor*
*janda*
*NYDiva*
*Diva_Esq*
*NikkiQ*
*ClassyDiva*
*rmwms*
*Qtee*
*bibirockz*
*Poohbear*
*transitioning?*
*upliftedjw*
*godzchildtoo*
*classiecutie*
*Chelz(sup dawg!!?)*
*Ravengirl*
*Rossy2010*
*winona*
*Sweetgirl08*
*KayKay27*
*MyAngelEyes~C~U*
*DRJones*
*Taina*
*ladysaraii*
*Kusare*
*Duchesse*
*victomae*
*lolita1987*
*Tchanelle*
*SUNSHINE BABY*
*NaturalBlackGurl*
*MonaRae*
*LaFemmeNaturelle(Bout time!!)*
*LadyPBC*
*Dominican09*
*shawnab*
*ZKittyKurls*
*NinasLongAmbition*
*polished07*
*Long-n-Strong_Naturally*
*Phaer*
*Soul*Flower*
*Evallusion*
*SouthernStunner*
*chelleypie810*
*motherpopcorn562*
*amarestar86*
*thehairmaverick*
*Chemetria*
*PrettyEyes*
*MochaMooch*
*ResieCupp*
*alishadawnelle*
*vmerie*

*NO LONGER ADDING NAMES TO THE LIST AS OF JANUARY 31,2011...YOU CAN STILL JOIN...JUST THANK THIS POST*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

2013 is soooo loooong! i need to join but i just cant see myself keeping up with this thread until 2012 at the earliest


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 2013 is soooo loooong! i need to join but i just cant see myself keeping up with this thread until 2012 at the earliest



LaFemmeNaturelle....!!!!.....i was thinkin that too...but i was like....i'm pretty sure SOMEBODY'll hang in there with me!!....lemme lone!!


----------



## TracyNicole

I am jumping in on this one.  I am two months into my transition and my goal is WL natural hair.  Tweaking my regimen now.


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Can I join even though I've been natural for almost two years? I'm a slow grower and only made it CBL recently


----------



## janda

I'm in! 2013 will be my year! I'm SL now so that gives me plenty of time.


----------



## NYDiva

Lol!  I want in too!  WL is my ultimate goal, but I can't promise to be natural when I get there!


----------



## SmilingElephant

CosmicVisitor said:


> Can I join even though I've been natural for almost two years? I'm a slow grower and only made it CBL recently



Yes of course you can join!!! This will give you PLENTY of time!!!



NYDiva said:


> Lol!  I want in too!  WL is my ultimate goal, but I can't promise to be natural when I get there!



Thats okay as long as you get to waistlength

Anybody who wants to reach waistlength whether it be relaxed OR natural can join...as long as you think you can have some kind of hair reaching your waist by then.

I know for me personally my regimen will probably change throughout the years since right now i'm transitioning.....lately the only thing that seems to be changing is that i'm co washing more frequently and it might turn into an everyday thing (it really helps me get the tangles out)

I might have to start DC'ing more than once a week too....i dunno but we'll see!


----------



## Janet'

Aww...Go Smiling Elephant!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Janet'....thanx girl!


----------



## Diva_Esq

I'm in...my siggy already lists that as my goal!  I'd like to make waist length by my Sorority's Centennial in 2013!  Because when I get to DC with my waist length hair for the celebration, you will not be able to tell me I'm not fly!   Please add me!


----------



## SmilingElephant

CosmicVisitor said:


> Can I join even though I've been natural for almost two years? I'm a slow grower and only made it CBL recently


 


Diva_Esq said:


> I'm in...my siggy already lists that as my goal!  I'd like to make waist length by my Sorority's Centennial in 2013!  *Because when I get to DC with my waist length hair for the celebration, you will not be able to tell me I'm not fly!*   Please add me!



 ......yes ma'am!!!....i will add you to the list!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hmmm....WL 2013? I'm already in the WL 2012, but I think I can be WL stretched natural by 2013. Decisions decisions.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ...i've added you....for just in case


----------



## NikkiQ

Lol! Okay


----------



## SmilingElephant

BUMPING for others who would like to join

Please "@" me if you want me to add you...it makes it kinda easy for me to keep up


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'll let you know in 4 months lol I'm working to get last years growth rate back and I'm really trying to get to wl in 3 years like whimsy. So I started my new Reggie yesterday and will run the trial Reggie until the end of feb. Wish me luck


----------



## ClassyDiva

Ooohhh sign me up. My boyfriend is saying its ridiculous but for me.... that's my hustle. Do we have to post any information such as where we are now,regimen, or anything.


----------



## ClassyDiva

SmilingElephant
Sign me up. This will be my own challenge being that im going through it.
Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


ETA: Never added my starting pic as my siggy.... Had in a sew-in. 

Also my regimen currently is:
ACV and EVOO Clarify 1x month
Wash with MNT Deep Moisturising Poo and Con 2x/week [Sun and Thurs]
Moisturize wet hair with Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic
Moistuize dry hair with Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Strengthening Oil Moisturizer
Seal with Wild Growth Oil b4 Blowdrying and flat ironing

Deep Condition Due to Dry Scalp:
EVOO
Tea Tree Oil
Peppermint Oil [going to add this soon]
Any Good Condtioner [usually Suave Strawberry]

ApHogee Keratin Treatment 1x every two weeks or as needed
ApHogeee Protein Treatment 1x every 3 weeks or as needed


----------



## rmwms

I'm in...let's go


----------



## Qtee

I'm such a challenge junkie..but I'm def joining this one..WL in 2013 sounds about right..I'm APL now..so 2011 BSL, 2012 MBL, 2013 WSL...Hopefully I'll make it sooner..


----------



## Janet'

Go ladies!!!!


----------



## bibirockz

SmilingElephant Add me, I'm transitioning (hopefully it can be longterm) and I'm at SL right now I think I can do it if I don't BC sooner than I plan to.


----------



## Poohbear

Hmmm... waist length by 2013 doesn't sound like a bad idea for my hair. I have given up on achieving waist length hair but I may give it another shot. Right now, my hair is APL and I'm hoping for BSL by the end of this year or early next year.  I just gotta stay away from the scissors and be more gentle with my hair so it won't split and break off.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay....i know i just saw it but now i can't find it....

Someone upthread somewhere asked if we should post regimens, pics and such. My thing is.....if it helps you out to post starting pics that's cool....all i care about is us getting to waist length in 2013.

If you'd like to share your regimen thats good too bc it may help others out. I know my regimen is gonna change though so i don't know if i should post my regimen as a solid regimen. Right now all i do is co wash every other day, deep condition weekly and shampoo weekly. I only use heat on my hair no more than twice a month.

But that's for right now.....it may come a time when i have to squeeze in a protein treatment....which i don't really do too much of....or deep conditioning twice a week. So my personal regimen is definitely going to be changing around as i am transitioning


----------



## Qtee

My reggie is so boring..wash and DC over night Friday..Plait with gel and my leave in..Saturday..add oil and unplait Sunday..and plait nightly with leave in ... add oil and unplait daily until Friday..Thats pretty much my winter routine..When its warm I add a cowash in there during the week..rinse daily and wear a WNG's...I may add a protein treatment here and there...but thats basically it..


----------



## transitioning?

SmilingElephant
Please add me. This was already my goal. I'm so excited about this challenge. Once I take out these kinky twist I will post my starting pics. Oh and my regime consists of the Crown and Glory method alternating with LadyP's wig regi. 

Thanks


----------



## upliftedjw

Oooh I would love to join! This would be my first challenge. Please add me too. Never thought i'd look forward to waist length hair


----------



## godzchildtoo

@SmilingElephant

I'm in!


----------



## classiecutie

Hi! I would love to join


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*@ SmilingE*

Count me innnnnn!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

I'm in! I'm in! I want to be at least BSL stretched, but WL stretched and beyond is my real goal. I'm six months post relaxer and plan to BC in a month or two. My regimen is simple:
~ Shampoo and condition 1x a week (on weekends)
~ Co-wash whenever needed in-between washes (mid-week)
~ Let hair air dry
~ Moisturize hair 1-2x daily
~ Seal hair with unrefined coconut oil (warmer months) or EVOO (colder months).
~ Sleep on a satin pillowcase

That's it. I have been wearing a wig and cornrowing my hair underneath these past few months.


----------



## bibirockz

dumb question: when does this officially start? & Do we have to check in and stuff?


----------



## Rossy2010

Pls count me in. Im in the 2012 WL but i had a minichop so I think WL 2013 would be realistic for me. 
my regime is simple 
DCing 2 x a week
Co wash when needed
Clarify every 3-4 weeks
oils - JBCO, EVOO, EVCO and EMU


----------



## winona

I want in.  I am already in the BC to WL 2013 challenge the more encouragement the merrier


----------



## Sweetgirl08

I want in! I think I'm bra strap now and want to be full wl by 2013. I can't wait!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Oooo.....i'm sorry i haven't added ya'll....ever since they stopped the @ feature i just didn't think other ppl were joining..........i'll add you all now.

ETA: You've all been added


----------



## SmilingElephant

bibirockz said:


> dumb question: when does this officially start? & Do we have to check in and stuff?



Not a dumb question at all....if you want we can officially start at the beginning of the new year January 1, 2011??? Let me know if ya'll want to start it sooner or later.

For me when i join challenges regardless of when they start i tend to already begin doing whatever the challenge requires. Since this challenge is gonna be going on for what....3 years??...i don't have a schedule on when to check in and also with experiences of joining too many challenges.....I find it better to update with pics as you see fit or feel like updating us with. But plz do share pics at some point to keep us all motivated plz

At the end of each year (2011, 2012, 2013) I will ask for pics that way we can see how much progress everybody has acquired so far.

^^^does this seem fair??


----------



## PapillionRouge

Count me in!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Count me in as well! You just read my mind (I had put waist-length class of 2013 in my siggy a couple of months back, LOL.)


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welcome ladies!!!!
Okay so are we agreeing on the start date??


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome ladies!!!!
> Okay so are we agreeing on the start date??


 
what about Dec 31st 2010 to Dec 31st 2013? Since everyone will probably have a length check/starting pic around then, can kill 2 birds with one stone lol


----------



## DRJones

Count me in as well, Goal: waist length hair stretched


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> what about Dec 31st 2010 to Dec 31st 2013? Since everyone will probably have a length check/starting pic around then, can kill 2 birds with one stone lol



Sounds good to me

Dec 31st is the start day ladies! Thanx NikkiQ


----------



## Taina

I guess you're not thinking about the Mayas and their end of the world prediction in 2012 

OK i guess i will be there by 2013 so i'm in.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Taina said:


> I guess you're not thinking about the Mayas and their end of the world prediction in 2012
> 
> OK i guess i will be there by 2013 so i'm in.



.....i used to wonder about that!!! But God said that nobody....not even his Son Jesus knows the day or hour then end will actually come.....so i ain't wur-red

You're in!


----------



## bibirockz

SmilingElephant said:


> Not a dumb question at all....if you want we can officially start at the beginning of the new year January 1, 2011??? Let me know if ya'll want to start it sooner or later.
> 
> For me when i join challenges regardless of when they start i tend to already begin doing whatever the challenge requires. Since this challenge is gonna be going on for what....3 years??...i don't have a schedule on when to check in and also with experiences of joining too many challenges.....I find it better to update with pics as you see fit or feel like updating us with. But plz do share pics at some point to keep us all motivated plz
> 
> At the end of each year (2011, 2012, 2013) I will ask for pics that way we can see how much progress everybody has acquired so far.
> 
> ^^^does this seem fair??



Yes december 31st sounds good to me for the start date as well! & I think a pic update on each year's end is a fair/great idea &it's not tedious at all so all of us should be able to keep up ! I can't wait for WL


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm in.  I was debating since I am part of the WL in 2012 challenge, but I figure, hopefully I will be at least touching WL in 2012 and then I can aim for full WL in 2013.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Can I join? I'm in the WL 2012 but with my growth rate that may be just wishful thinking. I'm APL so hopefully I should be BSL 2011, MBL 2012, and WSL 2013. I'll post my reggie when I post my starting picture.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have updated the list


----------



## Janet'

@SmilingElephant...the way your hair grows, you will prolly be WL by 2010, even with a BC!! Way to grow ladies!!!


----------



## Duchesse

Count me in. I'm also in the 2012 challenge...but errum....me don't think that is gonna happen in 2 years!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Janet' said:


> @SmilingElephant...the way your hair grows, you will prolly be WL by *2010*, even with a BC!! Way to grow ladies!!!



Say what....?....do you mean 2011 or 2012???lachen:



Duchesse said:


> Count me in. I'm also in the 2012 challenge...but errum....me don't think that is gonna happen in 2 years!



Let me add ya girl! And don't doubt yaself you'd be surprised!!!


----------



## Janet'

SmilingElephant said:


> Say what....?....*do you mean 2011 or 2012???lachen:*
> 
> Let me add ya girl! And don't doubt yaself you'd be surprised!!!



Girl, what I meant to say was 2012...Brain Fart


----------



## victomae

I don't normally post  or join challenges but I think I can handle this one. Is it too late to join you ladies?

BTW, I will be updating my profile with a my starting challenge "pic". I'm no longer relaxed. BC'd 9/17/10 after transitioning for 14 months


----------



## Adonia1987

Please count me in! I will add a picture on Dec 23rd when I straighten my hair.
________
Blowjob hardcore


----------



## Tchanelle

Ooh I wanna join  I plan on protective styling, low manipulation, and moisturizing  to the max. Ill only put heat on my hair 1x a yr. for a trim.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Alright ladies the official start date is getting closer!!!


----------



## PureSilver

CosmicVisitor said:


> Can I join even though I've been natural for almost two years? I'm a slow grower and only made it CBL recently


 
I'm newly 100% natural since my april BC so even tho i'm a slow grower too just reaching CBL i'm hoping to reach at least MBL stretched by 2013 so i'm definately in and going hardcore or not at all.


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^YAY!!!^^

SN: After January 31st i will not be adding anymore names....however you can still join in and post your results and everything


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^YAY!!!^^
> 
> SN: *After January 31st i will not be adding anymore names....however you can still join in and post your results and everything*




I love you for that and that's how ALL the challenges should be. I can't stand those "you can't join anymore, you're not in the club" challenges.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay so this is whats up with me lately......

As of today i am 30 weeks post relaxer!!!! I cannot believe i'm saying that right nowAnd on the 12th i will be 7 months post!! 

So far my fave product is Oyin's Honey Hemp Conditioner....i will be replenishing this soon. But i really like the fact that it has no cones and it still gives me great moisture and slip....and also i'm back to using Seyani Hair Butter....i LOVE using this stuff in the winter bc it really keeps my hair moisturized.

Has anyone tried the Tresseme Naturals no cone conditioner?? Is it worth my money??


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I love you for that and that's how ALL the challenges should be. I can't stand those "you can't join anymore, you're not in the club" challenges.



Thanx girl!

Sooooo.....Is you joinin or wha..?


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl

I'm Joining!!!


----------



## MonaRae

I'm in! [USER]SmilingElephant[/USER]SmilingElephant


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx girl!
> 
> Sooooo.....Is you joinin or wha..?



LMBO SURE I'll hang out with you ladies. Go head and add me to the list


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so this is whats up with me lately......
> 
> As of today i am 30 weeks post relaxer!!!! I cannot believe i'm saying that right nowAnd on the 12th i will be 7 months post!!
> 
> So far my fave product is Oyin's Honey Hemp Conditioner....i will be replenishing this soon. But i really like the fact that it has no cones and it still gives me great moisture and slip....and also i'm back to using Seyani Hair Butter....i LOVE using this stuff in the winter bc it really keeps my hair moisturized.
> 
> *Has anyone tried the Tresseme Naturals no cone conditioner?? Is it worth my money??*


 
I was using Tresemme Naturals condish for quite a while and liked it.    It's only like $2.50 at Walmart, so it wouldn't be too bad an investment if you didn't like it.  Also, you could add EVOO and honey to it if it didn't work.  Good luck! 

PS- I will be straightening for my starting pics before 12/31 and b/c I need a trim.  I will post a curly and a straight starting pic.

Toodles, loves! WL here we come!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> I was using Tresemme Naturals condish for quite a while and liked it.    It's only like $2.50 at Walmart, so it wouldn't be too bad an investment if you didn't like it.  Also, you could add EVOO and honey to it if it didn't work.  Good luck!
> 
> PS- I will be straightening for my starting pics before 12/31 and b/c I need a trim.  I will post a curly and a straight starting pic.
> 
> Toodles, loves! WL here we come!



Thanx Diva

I went to a Publix grocery store yesterday to get it and it was like $5....and i was like....i KNOW i've seen it cheaper somewhere else!!! I avoid my walmart like the plague bc i used to work there and every single time i go in there i end up talking to EVERYBODY!!!...and that's probably where i saw it so cheap DANG IT!


----------



## LadyPBC

I want to join but I don't do a good job of sticking with challenges - and this one is for 3 years? - WOW!  Besides I'd be your problem child cuz I want to get to the promised land with you (WL) but I need some direction.  How are we going to get there?  What protective style are you rocking SmilingE et al?  

Might as well add me to the list - I'm natural and would love to be WL!  Thanks and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Dominican09

SmilingElephant,

I would love to join!! I'm ready


----------



## SmilingElephant

LadyPBC said:


> *I want to join but I don't do a good job of sticking with challenges *- and this one is for 3 years? - WOW!  *Besides I'd be your problem child cuz I want to get to the promised land with you* (WL) but I need some direction.  How are we going to get there?  *What protective style are you rocking SmilingE et al?  *
> 
> Might as well add me to the list - I'm natural and would love to be WL!  Thanks and Happy Holidays to everyone!



Chile hursh!!!....i'ma add you to the list. Ummm....i am determined to keep up with this challenge in fact i think this is gonna be the only challnge i'm gonna be in for 2011.....soooo all i can say is do what works for you and just post for help if you need help....we LHCF girl we'll hepp ya!

My protective style?? I don't know...i have a low mani style right now which is braidouts. My main protective style is buns and french roll type styles done with hair sticks....lately my buns are requiring scrunchies to look good bc my ng is getting thicker

I can't wait to get more natural hair on my head so i can just rock twists.....hmmmmm.....maybe i can get my sister to do some kinky twists on my hair????

And no you won't be a problem child...just do what you can and if i notice you haven't been keeping up i'll just come thru and  ya! Lol....i LOVE that smiley!!


----------



## Janet'

Hi guys, just showing you some love...Yikes, LaFemme and SmilingElephant...you ladies are a sight to behold...Most ladies are trying to reach WL for the first time...you ladies are going to show us how it's done relaxed and natural!!!! Go girls!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Janet' said:


> Hi guys, just showing you some love...Yikes, LaFemme and SmilingElephant...you ladies are a sight to behold...Most ladies are trying to reach WL for the first time...you ladies are going to show us how it's done relaxed and natural!!!! Go girls!



Thanx Janet'!!!

I dunno i just feel like i can do it both ways bc my hair like to be treated like natural hair anyway....it like natural hair products and everything so i might as well go with it. This is gonna be FUN!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Janet' said:


> Hi guys, just showing you some love...Yikes, LaFemme and SmilingElephant...you ladies are a sight to behold...Most ladies are trying to reach WL for the first time...you ladies are going to show us how it's done relaxed and natural!!!! Go girls!



It's definitely gonna be a journey. I seriously believe that relaxed hair is easier to maintain FOR ME than natural hair and it's because of the texture. Sometimes I think about staying relaxed so I can get to tbl lol. So I'll def be coming to you for advice lol btw...didn't I send you a message the other day? I don't remember you replying but maybe I'm trippin 

Oh you answered on your own page hahahaha thanks alot


----------



## LadyPBC

SmilingElephant said:


> Chile hursh!!!....i'ma add you to the list. Ummm....i am determined to keep up with this challenge in fact i think this is gonna be the only challnge i'm gonna be in for 2011.....soooo all i can say is *do what works for you and just post for help if you need help*....we LHCF girl we'll hepp ya!
> 
> My protective style?? I don't know...i have a low mani style right now which is braidouts. My main protective style is buns and french roll type styles done with hair sticks....lately my buns are requiring scrunchies to look good bc my ng is getting thicker
> 
> I can't wait to get more natural hair on my head so i can just rock twists.....hmmmmm.....maybe i can get my sister to do some kinky twists on my hair????
> 
> And no you won't be a problem child...just do what you can and *if i notice you haven't been keeping up i'll just come thru and  ya! Lol*....i LOVE that smiley!!


 
*That's just it - I am not sure what works for me yet.  I'm always trying something.  I like the results but I move on to something else when I read about it - kinda fickle huh?*

*Now you got me all nervous holdin' me accountable an' stuff .  Guess I'd better kick it into gear and make sumthin' happen.  I'm fully SL now so I've go some work to do.  Thanks and I can't wait to visit your blog!*

*p.s. I just realized that 2013 will be a big birthday year for me - what a way to celebrate!!!*


----------



## SmilingElephant

LadyPBC said:


> *That's just it - I am not sure what works for me yet.  I'm always trying something.  I like the results but I move on to something else when I read about it - kinda fickle huh?*
> 
> *Now you got me all nervous holdin' me accountable an' stuff .  Guess I'd better kick it into gear and make sumthin' happen.  I'm fully SL now so I've go some work to do.  Thanks and I can't wait to visit your blog!*
> 
> *p.s. I just realized that 2013 will be a big birthday year for me - what a way to celebrate!!!*



Lol!!! See? All the more to keep up with it then right?

I get like that too sometimes especially when it come to products....but lately i've been learning to stick to whats been working for me. However some products just seem to not work how they used to work....like my Lustrasilks Shea Butter Plus?? It makes my hair feel weird nowerplexed.....so i figured i'd just stick to getting another bottle of Honey Hemp bc i can honestly use that conditioner 3 ways


----------



## Janet'

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> It's definitely gonna be a journey. I seriously believe that relaxed hair is easier to maintain FOR ME than natural hair and it's because of the texture. Sometimes I think about staying relaxed so I can get to tbl lol. So I'll def be coming to you for advice lol btw...didn't I send you a message the other day? I don't remember you replying but maybe I'm trippin
> 
> Oh you answered on your own page hahahaha thanks alot



Did I??? Too freaking funny!!! My bad, girl!!! I'll do better!!!


----------



## bibirockz

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so this is whats up with me lately......
> 
> As of today i am 30 weeks post relaxer!!!! I cannot believe i'm saying that right nowAnd on the 12th i will be 7 months post!!
> 
> So far my fave product is Oyin's Honey Hemp Conditioner....i will be replenishing this soon. But i really like the fact that it has no cones and it still gives me great moisture and slip....and also i'm back to using Seyani Hair Butter....i LOVE using this stuff in the winter bc it really keeps my hair moisturized.
> 
> *Has anyone tried the Tresseme Naturals no cone conditioner?? Is it worth my money*??



Yes! I've been using it for my cowashes for two weeks now. I love it, it's very moisturizing, has a lot of slip, and thicker than v05.


----------



## Meritamen

Well since we are getting close to the start date I figure I might as well post a start pic. I hope these aren't too big. I did the Big Chop earlier than I had planned on Nov 19th (27 weeks post.) I hope to make SL by May 2011 (my 1 yr post-relaxer anniversary), I think I need another 2 or 3 inches before I can claim it.
My regimen hasn't changed much. I don't co-wash as much because it is too cold for that and I wash my hair every 7 to 14 days now. I'm probably going to put my hair in braids next week because I don't like my 'fro at this length.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> Well since we are getting close to the start date I figure I might as well post a start pic. I hope these aren't too big. I did the Big Chop earlier than I had planned on Nov 19th (27 weeks post.) I hope to make SL by May 2011 (my 1 yr post-relaxer anniversary), I think I need another 2 or 3 inches before I can claim it.
> My regimen hasn't changed much. I don't co-wash as much because it is too cold for that and I wash my hair every 7 to 14 days now. I'm probably going to put my hair in braids next week because I don't like my 'fro at this length.



I'm pretty sure you'll make SL by next year....heck...you might achieve more than that.....my sister BC when she was 6 months post and it seems like her hair started growing SUPER fast:hero: she's about 2 years post relaxer and her hair is on its way to BSL....she's already BSB!!

I just find her so inspiring like she's one of my natural hair idols.

But yeah keep up the faith and you'll make it!


----------



## Meritamen

@SmilingElephant My sister is my natural hair idol too. My fro wants to be like hers when it grows up - she's at APL.
I'm gonna be honest I have been a little lazy with my hair lately but I will not slack off. SL here I come. 

Oh, I forgot to say that I'm trying out the new Suave Aloe Vera + Ginseng and the Suave Almond & Shea Butter conditioners from their professional line. I'm testing them as rinse-out, co-wash and leave-in conditioning. I'll post a review in a week or two.


----------



## MissShawna

@smilingElephant: Please count me in! 

I'm almost APL now, but I'm a slow grower, so I can only dream that I will make it to waist length by 2013! I plan on wearing protectives styles until then, so I can keep my hands out of my head


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay.....so i'm setting my BC clock to end at 18-20 months post I have about 11-13 more months:woohoo2:


That is all.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay.....so i'm setting my BC clock to end at 18-20 months post I have about 11-13 more months:woohoo2:
> 
> 
> That is all.




BOOOO I thought you were gonna do 3 years with me lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> BOOOO I thought you were gonna do 3 years with me lol




I know....plz don't hurt me. I'm already trying to stop myself from BC everyday so i figured....today....if the length is long enough to do a decent twistout.....i hackin off these relaxed ends yo!!!....they are just now starting to want to behave differently than my natural hair.....i don't like all that fighting up in my head...i got enough goin on wit my head i don't need ma hair up there all violent with each other .....so....i'm giving it a years time and they are gonna ....disappear


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> I know....plz don't hurt me. I'm already trying to stop myself from BC everyday so i figured....today....if the length is long enough to do a decent twistout.....i hackin off these relaxed ends yo!!!....they are just now starting to want to behave differently than my natural hair.....i don't like all that fighting up in my head...i got enough goin on wit my head i don't need ma hair up there all violent with each other .....so....i'm giving it a years time and they are gonna ....disappear




Just joking with ya girly! Idk if I'm gonna do 3 years. I'm just taking it one month at a time!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> *Just joking with ya girly*! Idk if I'm gonna do 3 years. I'm just taking it one month at a time!



Oh okay....had da check!...you be quick to pull the on me!!

Yeah i've been gettin advice and looking at pics and vids of others who transitioned for about a year before BC'ing and i'm pretty sure i'd have enough hair on my head by then to do somethin decent and cute with it.


----------



## NikkiQ

well SE I'm going 18-24 months too so I can bug you along the way lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> well SE I'm going 18-24 months too so I can bug you along the way lol



That's cool with me I can't wait bc i know the months are gonna fly by SUPER fast!....maybe i should get me a new pair of trimming scissors


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I would like to join if its not too late. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Its on and poppin' add me! I am currently necklength 4b natural. I hope i can disqualify myself due to me reaching my goal before 2013!


----------



## polished07

Add me please it has been a long hard road but I can see myself at graduation (my masters) with WL hair flowing from it ! Leggo !


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally

I'm in and excited to be joining all of you! 2013 seems very do-able with plenty of time to fall off the wagon and get back on


----------



## Phaer

I am in, are we talking streched or unstreched?


----------



## Soul♥Flower

I'm in too. I took a break from hair this year (plus everthing else) and I shouldn't have done that. lol

WL by 2013 sounds doable


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow! The challengers list is getting long up in this piece!


----------



## bibirockz

Phaer said:


> I am in, are we talking streched or unstreched?



I think it depends on what your personal goal is and where you're at with length now. For most people including myself it's stretched for sure.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Phaer said:


> I am in, are we talking streched or unstreched?



This challenge is for both natural and relaxed.....if your goal is to reach WL by 2013 you are welcome to join...for most of us naturals/transitioners we're doing our length as WL stretched by 2013....but if anybody thinks they can reach WL unstretched by 2013 you can join as well.....we're just aiming for our waists in 2013



NikkiQ said:


> Wow! The challengers list is getting long up in this piece!



Okay??? I liking it though.....and don't forget even if you are too late for me to ad your name to the list (January 31,2011) you can still join in even though the challenge officially starts December 31, 2010


----------



## Evallusion

You can count me in as well.  I'm a 4b natural and my length is NL/EL.


----------



## Meritamen

So I said I was going to do a review of the new Suave Aloe Vera and the Shea Butter conditioners. This will be more of a mini-review.
I really really wanted to like these conditioners and used them both as a co-wash, leave-in, and rinse out conditioner and all though they did an OK job I can't say that I was overly impressed. They both have a decent amount of slip and softness to the hair. They are decent for detangling and don't seem to add buildup. Still I have used other products that give more umph. I give them 3 out of 5.

Onto my hair. I have been good about taking my time to detangle - still getting used to the fact that it takes time and patience in dealing with my kinky hair. I have learned that my hair must stay stretched esp. when sleeping as to avoid the dreaded SSKs. I recently bought some whole leaf aloe vera juice. My sister made a mix 50/50 of aloe vera and water in a spray bottle and it is awesome! I used some this morning and my hair is still somewhat soft - it is usually incredibly dry by the end of the day. I think I have a new ingredient to experiment with.


----------



## chelleypie810

I wanna join!!! I'm in the 2012 one..but that aint happening! So I'd like to join this one! I'm NL and just touching my shoulders..


----------



## motherpopcorn562

I want in!! i made it from SL to APL 2009-2010. I think 2013 is enough time to shoot for waist!


----------



## amarestar86

I'm in! I'm aiming for WL hair for my graduation pics in 2013!


----------



## thehairmaverick

I want in :grins: I'm past CBL but not at APL yet


----------



## TwistNMx




----------



## Chemetria

I wanna join


----------



## polished07

I totally want to try the Moptop Mavens formula with the Suave Shea Butter condish, fermodol (now owned by Roux) and Aloe vera, I need to go get some aloe from the health store, Im 3 months post and my new growth is off the chizzain since taking these nioxxin vits last month, I definitely have my 1.5 inches in the middle Im scared though Im not going natural just stretching until feb I havent been detangling just finger combing into a bun until I get my half wigs in the mail......


----------



## Prettyeyes

I started the BC to WSL challenge (naturals only) and our goal is WSL by 2013. 

Add me to this challenge and I can update both at the same time, it will be fun to watch some relaxed heads grow to WSL too! This is going to be fun!

I BC'd to about an inch in Apirl 2010 and I now have 5.5 inches of hair.


----------



## MochaMooch

Can you add me to this challenge please, my hair is about el/nl. I will measure and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## ResieCupp

I'm in!


----------



## SmilingElephant

chelleypie810 said:


> I wanna join!!! *I'm in the 2012 one..but that aint happening!* So I'd like to join this one! I'm NL and just touching my shoulders..



Why not girl...? You'd be surprised how fast your hair can grow....but i added you anywayz



Prettyeyes said:


> *I started the BC to WSL challenge (naturals only) and our goal is WSL by 2013. *
> 
> Add me to this challenge and I can update both at the same time, it will be fun to watch some relaxed heads grow to WSL too! This is going to be fun!
> 
> I BC'd to about an inch in Apirl 2010 and I now have 5.5 inches of hair.


 
I saw that thread but i havent BC'd yet so i was like.....well i'll just start a regular WL challenge for 2013... I am looking forward to your updates though and yes.....we are gonna have fun!!! I wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## SmilingElephant

*AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!

TODAY IS DAY 1 YA'LL!!! *

What it do baby?!

Okay.....sooooo.....i'm not planning on going out tonite so i'm gonna be DC real good tonite....maybe Sleep Condition after shampooing

I've been rocking Ceily plaits under a bonnet under a scarf all week....today i'm gonna rock somethin to work.....i have a patch on the side of my head from where i mini chopped (see blog) last weekend. ....so i will be using lots of gel and bobby pins for the next couple of months.


So i know this challenge is for waist length in 2013.....anybody have an Ultimate Goal beyond that?


----------



## sweetpeadee

I'M IN!!!!!!

I'm currently APL and have a good amount of time to git 'er done!!!!


----------



## Evallusion

Yay for day 1 of the challenge!

I'm currently in 2 strand twists which I wear under a beanie or wig.

Attached are my starts pic for day 1 of the challenge (one loose, one twisted).  I am mostly 4 inches all around and 3.5 inches in one stubborn patch at the crown of my head.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally

I don't think I've ever been so excited about a challenge before! I'm between APL and BSL right now. My ultimate goal is a healthy head of tailbone length stretched. Every journey begins with the first step right?


----------



## aishasoleil

I would like to join please!  

I am currently just past SL (for me that is about 8" in the back. The front and sides of my hair are only about 7". Lol. My hair grows so weird). I'm completely natural and have been since Sept. 15 2009. I have been surprised at how much my hair has grown and how fast time has flown by! It's grown so much that many family members who don't see me on a regular basis have asked me if I'm wearing a wig. LOL! I take it as a compliment.  

I decided this year to use a fully ayurvedic regimen. So far I really like it. I won't lie, it can get a bit messy with mixing the powders and applying and all that... but the way my hair feels! OMG, my hair loves this reggie. So does my bank account! If anyone is ever interested in this type of reggie, check out the Moptop Maven. Her blog (and youtube channel) is WONDERFUL! 

Anywho, I wish everyone luck on their journey to WL in 2013. This will be fun, I think!  SN: If anyone is interested at all in seeing my starting pic, here is a link to the HYH 2011 Challenge I am in as well: 2011 HYH Challenge! Starting Pix (Part I) - Page 4 - Long Hair Care Forum I am the 6th post down I believe. ​


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hey y'all!  Just checkin' in while I deep condition under the dryer with Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, Shescentit Banana Creme Brulee and EVOO!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> Hey y'all! Just checkin' in while I deep condition under the dryer with *Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, Shescentit Banana Creme Brulee and EVOO!*


 
Why does that sound edible?...

Well ladies....i BC'd on the 12th so that means.....

_I'M NEWLY NATURAL!!!!_

Waist Length stretched 2013 let's get it!!!! I am in need of a deep conditioner that does grandiose things......so i just ordered the Banana Hibiscus.....i never remember complete names of products....but anyway....the Hibiscus Banana deep treatment from Curl Junkie, yesterday as well as the Curls in a Bottle.

I'm still on my Tresemme Naturals conditioner though....i LOVE that stuff!! So last nite i shampoo'd with my Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey shampoo, conditioned with the Tresseme and detangled with my Tangle Teezer....that thing is Jesus in the form of plastic you here me? Works MIRACLES!!!!...

...and after towel drying i put in Tresseme as a leave in and Seyani Hair Butter for moisturizing and some Jojoba oil....the hair in the front feels very soft and fluffy.....my peeps in the back is so dry and crunchy.....i might have to start buying products for to different textures is what it seems.


----------



## SmilingElephant

BUMPING


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm thinking about attempting to braid my hair up...

I dunno WHAT to do with it....but i need a style...especially for the front of my hair....its soooo out of place with the rest of my hair!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

hey girl! i see you tryna get this thread poppin lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> hey girl! i see you tryna get this thread poppin lol


 
......daaaaaaays later.....yes, yes i am tryin to get this thread poppin mmkay?! Shoot 2013 is just 2 years away!!! I am dedicated to the mission!! ....but i am tho

So yesterday i experienced my very first single strand knot.....bum bum buuuuuummmmmmm.....my question to the natural ladies on here...how do you prevent them and what do you do when you find one??


----------



## NikkiQ

Well I plan on starting out 2012 100% natural so I doubt I will make it to WL in 2013 but we shall see


----------



## alishadawnelle

Is it too late to join this thread... I JUST joined the site the other day.  I have never had
Long hair but I want to see how long I can get!


----------



## Meritamen

Just wanted to make an update. I made it to 8 months post and now have 4" of hair right now... yes, I measured a shed hair. SL is 5" or 6" from my nape, so come May I should have made my first goal! Here's hoping. I would love to make APL in December.
My scalp has been feeling really irritated lately and it is driving me crazy. I've tried changing up my regimen and it hasn't seemed to help so I suspect that my scalp (which might have eczema on it) has dried up because of winter. 
Today, I used Herbal Essences Totally Twisted shampoo and conditioner after having sectioned my hair in 4 parts (that made washing and detangling so much easier!!!!). I then used a little of Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In and ORS Nature's Shine oil making sure to avoid my scalp. I cornrowed my hair and so far it feels much better. Let's see how long _that_ lasts. *_sigh_*


SmilingElephant said:


> ......daaaaaaays later.....yes, yes i am tryin to get this thread poppin mmkay?! Shoot 2013 is just 2 years away!!! I am dedicated to the mission!! ....but i am tho
> 
> So yesterday i experienced my very first single strand knot.....bum bum buuuuuummmmmmm.....my question to the natural ladies on here...how do you prevent them and what do you do when you find one??


Oh, the SSKs! Mmmm they are kinda hard to avoid completely but since I started keeping my hair braided or in stretched out styles I have noticed less of them. Also making sure to keep my hair lubricated with an oil on the ends have helped a lot too. HTH


----------



## SmilingElephant

alishadawnelle said:


> Is it too late to join this thread... I JUST joined the site the other day. I have never had
> Long hair but I want to see how long I can get!


 
Of course you can join!!! Anybody can join its just i have a cut off date for addin names to the list.....which is the 31st of this month



NikkiQ said:


> Well I plan on starting out 2012 100% natural so I doubt I will make it to WL in 2013 but we shall see


 
Why wouldnt u be a candidate for 2013 if you're transitioning for so long??



Ravengirl said:


> Just wanted to make an update. I made it to 8 months post and now have 4" of hair right now... yes, I measured a shed hair. SL is 5" or 6" from my nape, so come May I should have made my first goal! Here's hoping. I would love to make APL in December.
> My scalp has been feeling really irritated lately and it is driving me crazy. I've tried changing up my regimen and it hasn't seemed to help so I suspect that my scalp (which might have eczema on it) has dried up because of winter.
> Today, I used Herbal Essences Totally Twisted shampoo and conditioner after having sectioned my hair in 4 parts (that made washing and detangling so much easier!!!!). I then used a little of Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In and ORS Nature's Shine oil making sure to avoid my scalp. I cornrowed my hair and so far it feels much better. Let's see how long _that_ lasts. *_sigh_*
> 
> Oh, the SSKs! Mmmm they are kinda hard to avoid completely but since I started keeping my hair braided or in stretched out styles I have noticed less of them. Also making sure to keep my hair lubricated with an oil on the ends have helped a lot too. HTH


 
Are you 8 months post relaxer or post BC? Or post a full BC? Lol I too have like 5 inches of hair at 8 months post relaxer

And thanks for the tips....i need some patience to sit and cornrow...i ahve the attention span of an ant...okay?------->:woohoo2: (that's me!)


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> Are you 8 months post relaxer or post BC? Or post a full BC? Lol I too have like 5 inches of hair at 8 months post relaxer
> 
> And thanks for the tips....i need some patience to sit and cornrow...i ahve the attention span of an ant...okay?------->:woohoo2: (that's me!)


 Post relaxer. I stopped relaxing my hair back in May and big chopped in Nov. I would probably be at 5" if I stopped doing mini trims in Dec to get rid of what I thought were ragged ends. 
You and me both. I only wash my hair when I know that I am going to braid it afterward. Otherwise, my hair is gonna shrink up and it's all down hill from there. erplexed


----------



## Evallusion

Shampooed with Loreal Everstrong Sulfate Free Shampoo (that was a mouthful).  It was a sample..good stuff...I'll probably purchase it when I'm out of poo.  Anyhow, I'm attempting a rollerset tonight (I mainly want to stretch my hair so that I can cornrow it tomorrow)...and back under my wig (Juniper by Sensationnel) I shall go.

Also, I've noticed my hair has grown a little more...maybe a quarter inch so "woot woot" for that.


----------



## Meritamen

*I am officially banning myself from my scissors until at least June.* I was annoyed with my extremely dry ends so I took out one of my cornrows and chopped off everything that felt dry - almost half an inch. Well, the next day that section felt dry again!  It must be how my hair naturally is so I'm quitting my _trim happy_ ways for good. It just annoys me that my hair feels soft but the ends feel dry, crispy, and fried. What gives? I don't even use heat except to deep condition. 

Also, a major problem I have been having is that my scalp is extremely dry, irritated, and itchy. _It's driving me nuts!_ My mom suggested that I use Sulfur 8 but I'm too scared to until I ask my dermatologist. In the mean time, I washed my hair and oiled my scalp with Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey to simply have something light on it. So far the itchiness has subsided a little. I put some on my ends too and they feel a little better.

I bought samples from Qhemet Biologoics and from Christine Gant's Brown Butter Beauty. Can't wait for them to get here so I can play with my hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies! 
First of all i wanna say....RAVENGIRL PUT DOWN DEM DANG ON SCISSORS!                          Second of all i wanna say...my computer caught a virus and died so im using the feeble internet on my phone to post....can i get an app for MY phone? Iphones and Droids get everything  !!! And third of all....im gonna be trying out @EllePixies regimen on my hair....which is mostly a no poo regimen to see if that helps stop my Reina from being so dry.  .....So how is everybody coming along? oh yeah the last day for adding names is past but u may still join if u want to


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!
> First of all i wanna say....RAVENGIRL PUT DOWN DEM DANG ON SCISSORS!                          Second of all i wanna say...my computer caught a virus and died so im using the feeble internet on my phone to post....can i get an app for MY phone? Iphones and Droids get everything  !!! And third of all....im gonna be trying out @EllePixies regimen on my hair....which is mostly a no poo regimen to see if that helps stop my Reina from being so dry.  .....So how is everybody coming along? oh yeah the last day for adding names is past but u may still join if u want to


YES MA'AM!  I'm still kicking myself for being silly and doing that. I checked the hair I cut and there wasn't a single split so there was really no reason for me to say goodbye to that *hard earned* half inch of growth. *_sigh_* I just put some butter on the ends and call it a day.

I finally went to the dr. and now have 50/11 creams along with a shampoo to apply to my scalp and body. Oy. I'm scared the meds will dry out my hair but this itchy scalp _has got to go_!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hey ladies! Checking in!  Growing and retaining!


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Hey ladies. I've had a major setback  I feel like crying.
It's my fault really. I messed with the BKT in September because I wanted to get rid of SSKs and now my kinks have gone to hair heaven. I have about 3 inches of NG and the rest is a semi-straight mess. I contemplated BCing again but I think I'll just transition to healthy natural hair again. Urgh! All that wasted progress!


----------



## bibirockz

Hey ladies! I'm in my full head weave. Almost two weeks now, will keep it in for 8-10 weeks


----------



## SmilingElephant

CosmicVisitor said:


> Hey ladies. I've had a major setback  I feel like crying. It's my fault really. I messed with the BKT in September because I wanted to get rid of SSKs and now my kinks have gone to hair heaven. I have about 3 inches of NG and the rest is a semi-straight mess. I contemplated BCing again but I think I'll just transition to healthy natural hair again. Urgh! All that wasted progress!


 .....woah im sorry girl! ....wow


----------



## chelseatiara

i want to join! i juuustt missed the date too


----------



## nimmy

Can I jump in here officially or unofficially? It's time to get serious with this hair thing now, 2013 is the year!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey new ladies....come on in heeyunh!  Welcome to the Waist Length Class of 2013!!!!! ......now look....we are gonna be SERIOUS about all of our growing and retaining......i wanna be on Mwedzi's level in 2013! CAN WE GET DOWN WITH THAT????


----------



## EllePixie

Mmmm...can I still join this? I'm 2 inches away from APL right now. Really though, I just wanna join SE's challenge.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ladies.....one of the main things thats gonna help you get to waist length hair? Stay away from that heat as much as possible.....treat the flat iron as if you could catch the flu from it.....i know ppl blowout their hair sometimes bc it helps prevent SSK's (natural hair)....be careful with the blowdryer as well....use low heat.


----------



## SmilingElephant

EllePixie said:


> Mmmm...can I still join this? I'm 2 inches away from APL right now. Really though, I just wanna join SE's challenge.


                                                       .......uuuuhhhhhhh...... HECK YES!....me and Reina would be glad to have you and Izzy! Right Reina? (weeeee!) lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...think i got this regimen thing down FINALLY! Thanks for your help EllePixie...my hair is already happy with me not resorting to shampoo.     I am currently using V05 vanilla mint clarifying conditioner for washes. I also have the kiwi lime but i dont think ma nose cares for that.                   I think for the next 5 or 6 months im gonna be twisting my hair up every week and co wash and DC every weekend Low manipulation.                                             Im currently using the ORS Hair Pudding on my twist for both moisture and hold....however it has mineral oil in it....any other suggs? EcoStyler Gel makes it too dry....


----------



## EllePixie

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...think i got this regimen thing down FINALLY! Thanks for your help EllePixie...my hair is already happy with me not resorting to shampoo.     I am currently using V05 vanilla mint clarifying conditioner for washes. I also have the kiwi lime but i dont think ma nose cares for that.                   I think for the next 5 or 6 months im gonna be twisting my hair up every week and co wash and DC every weekend Low manipulation.                                             Im currently using the ORS Hair Pudding on my twist for both moisture and hold....however it has mineral oil in it....any other suggs? EcoStyler Gel makes it too dry....



Elle and Izzy reporting for duty! I loved how my braid out felt when I used the Curl Junkie Honey Butta...you could probably use a leave-in with CIAB for a bit of hold and twist with that too...


----------



## SmilingElephant

EllePixie said:


> Elle and Izzy reporting for duty! I loved how my braid out felt when I used the Curl Junkie Honey Butta...you could probably use a leave-in with CIAB for a bit of hold and twist with that too...


        Hhmmmmyes...that sounds good...but i wonder if it would have enough hold for the front part of my hair as well? This hair pudding has a really nice hold for my whole head....even though the front has fro'd up more....its still acting very weird


----------



## EllePixie

SmilingElephant said:


> Hhmmmmyes...that sounds good...but i wonder if it would have enough hold for the front part of my hair as well? This hair pudding has a really nice hold for my whole head....even though the front has fro'd up more....its still acting very weird



Hmmm I'm not a twist expert, but what about AV gel? That's a really good "slicking" gel for me...


----------



## SmilingElephant

EllePixie said:


> Hmmm I'm not a twist expert, but what about AV gel? That's a really good "slicking" gel for me...


                                       Imma have to try that....the last time i tried AV gel my hair was relaxed and it made my hair feel dry....but maybe it'll respond differently this time?               couldve been the brand too...i got the CVS brand.  Which brand do you use?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl.....have u ever tried putting pure tea tree oil on your scalp? My sister uses it bc she was having dandruff issues and now she says she doesnt have it anymore


----------



## EllePixie

SmilingElephant said:


> Imma have to try that....the last time i tried AV gel my hair was relaxed and it made my hair feel dry....but maybe it'll respond differently this time?               couldve been the brand too...i got the CVS brand.  Which brand do you use?



I'm not sure but CVS brand might have alcohol? I use Fruit of the Earth 100% AV Gel.


----------



## SmilingElephant

EllePixie said:


> I'm not sure but CVS brand might have alcohol? I use Fruit of the Earth 100% AV Gel.


 ....okay....thanks i'll be looking for that


----------



## wish4length

I'm trying to complete a challenge before I die, so sign me up!!


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> @Ravengirl.....have u ever tried putting pure tea tree oil on your scalp? My sister uses it bc she was having dandruff issues and now she says she doesnt have it anymore


I have been all over the internet looking for natural remedies because I don't want to have to suffer through this ever again  and I want to try going natural with all the products I use. I did stumble upon the wonders of tea tree oil so thanks for the reminder. How did your sister use it? Did she mix it with anything before applying? I'm a terrible mixtress so I kinda scared to play with something so potent. I'm looking for a scalp oil that has tea tree oil to try.
And how the heck does the mention thing work? Can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Hi all, I have not been checking in and I am sorry. My regimen in so simple that I am just trucking along. I am in about 10 cornrows and wig it for 1 month at a time. I cowash, I use my sulfur mix and take my hairfinity vitamins daily. When I take my cornrows down I either henna or do a protein treatment, moisture DC, bun for a week to evaluate my hair and then back into the cornrows for another month.


----------



## SmilingElephant

She mixes it...actually she whips it up with shea butter and castor oil and i think avocado oil. and she puts it on her scalp everytime she styles. Iwould suggest adding another EO like lavender oil to kinda mask the smell...i hate it!  lol       oh for the mention u just put @ and the username...no space....but make sure u spell the name correctly or it wont work.


----------



## SmilingElephant

wish4length said:


> I'm trying to complete a challenge before I die, so sign me up!!


  to the challenge!


----------



## BostonMaria

Just here to cheer you guys on!  Ju can do it!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix

I believe that I signed up for this challenge but if not please sign me up. Right now my hair is grazing shoulder length when stretched and I'll post pics! 

My reggie is very simple: 
Co wash weekly
DC weekly (leave dc on my ends and seal)
Aphogee treatment every 6 wks
Henna treatment 1x a month
Daily moisture and seal with castor oil

I wear cornrows and LF wigs all the time so my hair is constantly protected 









 braidout about to get washed





freshly washed


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion

I flatironed my hair a few days ago and was pleasantly surprised at my length.  I cowashed my hair yesterday and I'm pleased to say that my hair reverted back.  So yay for that.  Now, I'm back in my trusty twists and wiggin' it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

BostonMaria said:


> Just here to cheer you guys on! Ju can do it!


 ........LOL @ "JU can do it" hahahahaha......! I  it!... lol Thanx tia Marrria!


----------



## SmilingElephant

CHECK THIS OUT!!!!                                                                IF YOUR NAME DIDNT MAKE IT ON THE LIST....PLEASE "THANK" THE OP to help keep track of newcomers                         Another idea i had was to post before and afters either every 3 or 6 months. Im gonna do every 6 months on here....that way i can see durastic (sp?) growth....if u wanna do 3 months you can.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

This is my goal (Well Dec 2012...but practically same thing), please add me on  !


----------



## SmilingElephant

What piece of hair are the natural heads measuring with? the nape? right now my nape reaches the base of my neck....so i expect to be SL in a few months.....if thats an accurate way to length check.


----------



## DivaD04

I want in!!! I didn't see this challenge until now!!!  I'm in the bc'd to wsl challenge and I'd like to join here as well. 
I'll update every 6mths as well and sometimes 3 mths just because but 6mths definitely. Ahhhh, I can't post a pict because my hair is in 2 strand twists. <---because I started to have breakage. But can I post in 3 mths(as my starting pic) and then again in 6mths?


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> What piece of hair are the natural heads measuring with? the nape? right now my nape reaches the base of my neck....so i expect to be SL in a few months.....if thats an accurate way to length check.


 
Yeah I think that sounds about right SE. You had an awesome amount of growth before your BC so I know SL is right around the corner for you. I can't wait until April to join you on the natural side


----------



## SmilingElephant

DivaD04 said:


> I want in!!! I didn't see this challenge until now!!!  I'm in the bc'd to wsl challenge and I'd like to join here as well. I'll update every 6mths as well and sometimes 3 mths just because but 6mths definitely. Ahhhh, I can't post a pict because my hair is in 2 strand twists. <---because I started to have breakage. But can I post in 3 mths(as my starting pic) and then again in 6mths?


      HEY THERE AND WELCOME!  U can just post ur starting pic with ur 6 month check pic at the same time if u want to


----------



## DivaD04

Ravengirl said:


> YES MA'AM!  I'm still kicking myself for being silly and doing that. I checked the hair I cut and there wasn't a single split so there was really no reason for me to say goodbye to that *hard earned* half inch of growth. *_sigh_* I just put some butter on the ends and call it a day.
> 
> I finally went to the dr. and now have 50/11 creams along with a shampoo to apply to my scalp and body. Oy. I'm scared the meds will dry out my hair but this itchy scalp _has got to go_!



As I no longer have insurance, I decided to heed the advice to one of the ladies from here...she said to use pure peppermint, tea tree, and rosemary eo's on my scalp. Now, I know as she does too, the advice says not to use no eo's w/o a carrier oil...well oils on my scalp make me itch like noooo tomorrow. I used them w/o oil and by them lonesome and let me tell you! About ONCE a month for about 2-3ths, I used them, and oh how I have relief. Now, the only time my scalp itches, is when it's time to actually poo or just need a little scratch like a normal itch on the skin. iNo more unbearable itchies and I'm not digging my scalp raw. 
Basically, I don't have to use special poos, foams, creams, steroids, drops, homemade concoctions, black market, grey market, no one that...And yes, relief! Finally after 6 yrs of no hair...now I can finally work on growing some that I know I'm capable of doing!!! 
oh my, what a mouth full...okay enough.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah I think that sounds about right SE. You had an awesome amount of growth before your BC so I know SL is right around the corner for you. I can't wait until April to join you on the natural side


  April is right around the corner! U ready?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I sure am. My natural hair is a little past my ears on the sides and mid-neck in the back. I still plan on wearing my wigs until I'm at a length where I can really play around with different styles and such. I think being natural right now will be the best for me. Going much longer than a year might result in a set back I'm afraid.


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> What piece of hair are the natural heads measuring with? the nape? right now my nape reaches the base of my neck....so i expect to be SL in a few months.....if thats an accurate way to length check.


I use the hair at my nape and the front side pieces by my ears. Can't wait for summer I want to be SL already.


----------



## empressri

hell i can try to get my curls to reach waistlength in their natural state. it's gonna be a bishh what with my shrinkage and all but hey why not!


----------



## FeelinIt

Add me to the challenge roster.  I'm hitting ear length so wish my arse luck!!


----------



## khadicurls

Hi ladies. I would love to join this challenge. I VERY rarely posted in the past but I have been a mrmber of LHCF for years now. I haven't been taking care of my hair. Last time I checked I was at least APL. I'm in need of a major trim. I have to take pics soon. I need to be more agressive about caring for my hair. I'm excited to see what my hair can do.

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SmilingElephant

empressri said:


> hell i can try to get my curls to reach waistlength in their natural state. it's gonna be a bishh what with my shrinkage and all but hey why not!


 
LOL!!! My dawg goes hawrd!!!...welcome girl!!!




FeelinIt said:


> Add me to the challenge roster. I'm hitting ear length so wish my arse luck!!


 
Welcome to the challenge!!!



khadicurls said:


> Hi ladies. I would love to join this challenge. I VERY rarely posted in the past but I have been a mrmber of LHCF for years now. I haven't been taking care of my hair. Last time I checked I was at least APL. I'm in need of a major trim. I have to take pics soon. I need to be more agressive about caring for my hair. I'm excited to see what my hair can do.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Welcome to the challenge!!!


----------



## EllePixie

If I don't make APL by May I'm going to cry. But I won't put it on YouTube.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay..i update the OP....im no longer adding names to the list as of 1/31/11 but thank the OP so we know you're here

Yo....my hair is still twisted up but jacked up in the front....i dont care tho bc im scarfed up at the library and i am dealing with a stomach virus/flu....i HAD to come out the house...


----------



## Jewell

CurlyNiquee said:


> *This is my goal (Well Dec 2012...but practically same thing), please add me on * !



Ditto.  Currently APL.  Starting pic in Fotki posted 01/24/11.


----------



## SmilingElephant

WHATS UP!!!!                I am 1 month completely natural today     And 9 months post relaxer...awesome!....what have ya'll been up to....and fa why is it dead in here???! ....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Where do you all hope to be this Summer? i hope to be at least dangling at shoulder length


----------



## EllePixie

^^ Yay for your first month fully natural! And you know where I hope to be by summer...lol. I'm getting there...I can't stretch my wng to save my life though. Even if my hair looks good the next day I always end up wetting my hair in the shower...sigh.


----------



## DivaD04

I need to start retaining my lengths. My hair is growing but I don't know where I will be by the "end"  of summer. I hope I can make it to ear/neck length I hope I can make a turnaround and reach sl. I think I need a scalp fortifier, start sealing my moisture, maybe find a new long/semi long term style.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Where do you all hope to be this Summer? i hope to be at least dangling at shoulder length


 

Summer I'd like to be full NL after my chop and moving onto SL. If I stay on the path I'm on now, I know I'll be there in no time


----------



## Rossy2010

SmilingElephant said:


> Where do you all hope to be this Summer? i hope to be at least dangling at shoulder length


 
Im hoping and praying to be full SL.. I think its realistick coz i have about 3 Inches to go


----------



## khadicurls

SmilingElephant said:


> Where do you all hope to be this Summer? i hope to be at least dangling at shoulder length



This summer I hope to be ssk and split end free. I hope to have retained some length. I'm not sure how long my hair is but BSB would be nice. I need to straighten and take a pic to see where I am. I also hope to find an alternative to curl activator gel for my wng.



Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im hoping we all reach our goals this year yo ....just opened a SBH magazine...there's a sample of cream of nature's argan oil gloss n shine polisher...gotta find a style to use it with 
                              I know if i dont hit SL by the summer....imma be heated!...no pun intended


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sup y'all.  Just bumpin the thread  My Afro seems to be getting bigger! which means it's getting longer.... I'm going thru some technical difficulties lately but I'm tryin to keep up with u all.


----------



## transitioning?

I know I'm late but I def think I will reach shoulder length by summer. I actually expect to be there my bday in April. How r you guys measuring shoulder length? I ask cuz my nape is already there.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm two months late and in the WL 2012 challenge... But I may not make it to WL in 2012 ALTHOUGH I'm STILL TRYING~!

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Evallusion

mini twists and sweet almond oil...

game...

blouses...


----------



## girlyprincess23

I am hoping to be BSL straightened by this summer. If not...full APL will do!!


----------



## Meritamen

I don't feel like my hair is growing. Everyone says that it is but I swear it's at the same spot that it was at back in December. _SL seems so far away!_ I'm trying to stay consistent with my hair but if the summer rolls around and I'm not SL I think I am going to be upset.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Evallusion said:


> mini twists and sweet almond oil...
> 
> *game...*
> 
> *blouses.*..


 


  ......!!!! That is my favorite episode of Dave Chapelle!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> I don't feel like my hair is growing. Everyone says that it is but I swear it's at the same spot that it was at back in December. _SL seems so far away!_ I'm trying to stay consistent with my hair but if the summer rolls around and I'm not SL I think I am going to be upset.


 

Are you like....sittin in the mirror watching your hair grow?...im doing the same thing!!!

But im tryin not to stay super focused on watching it grow bc then you don't really notice the progress.

I had been wearing my hair in twists for the past couple of weeks...this week i decided to wear a picked out fro....and bc my hair was twisted i didnt really notice the progress until i picked it out after a month of wearing them and noticed my afro has gotten slightly bigger

So after this week i think im gonna go back into twisting it up.....i finally figured out how to do a puff too!!!


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> Are you like....sittin in the mirror watching your hair grow?...im doing the same thing!!!


YES! Even though I know I shouldn't but I can't help myself.  I feel so close to SL and it's driving me nuts.



> But im tryin not to stay super focused on watching it grow bc then you don't really notice the progress.
> 
> I had been wearing my hair in twists for the past couple of weeks...this week i decided to wear a picked out fro....and bc my hair was twisted i didnt really notice the progress until i picked it out after a month of wearing them and noticed my afro has gotten slightly bigger
> 
> So after this week i think im gonna go back into twisting it up.....i finally figured out how to do a puff too!!!


Mmmm maybe it's time for me to stop being lazy and do twists. I think my hair is finally long enough that it won't stick up in weird directions.
Congrats on being able to put your hair in a puff. I'm still patiently waiting for that.


----------



## Embyra

SIGH i want to join i was in the 2011 waist length and would have made it if i wasnt going natural

just cut some relaxed ends not all though....im not ready


----------



## Diva_Esq

girlyprincess23 said:


> I am hoping to be BSL straightened by this summer. If not...full APL will do!!


 
That is my goal exactly for my 1 year natural mark, if not by summer's end!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies 

Hope all is still going well with [email protected]Diva_Esq...do you make those t shirts in your avi?

Ya'll....i had my first negative comment from a stranger yesterday about my natural hair. I know i shouldnt let it get to me but im just a teeny bit sensitiiive.

It was all bc my mother told him how i had just chopped off all my hair that was waistlength.....and i hate when you're around ppl that think they know everything....won't let you get a word in for why you do things the way you do...even though they wanna know

So i said....there are so many diffeent reasons why i chopped my hair off.

And i left it like that....bc when you get to know me (which he didn't and had the nerve to tell me he was mad that i chopped my hair off or as he said (messed it up))....you can kinda understand why i do what i do.

Im a very symbolic person...like i do things for reasons. If i do something for no reason then something is wrong....i prolly need a refill on my pills. Betta check on meh!


But yeah...just thought i'd share me and Reina's first negative encounter

It actually made me laugh bc he cool ppls but i laugh at the ignorance of ppl (inside of course bc they just don't know any better).


----------



## NikkiQ

All is VERY well on my end. I BC'd yesterday so I'm hoping to be SL by the end of the year


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> All is VERY well on my end. I BC'd yesterday so I'm hoping to be SL by the end of the year


 
SAY WHAT   <---- fa real!!!!!

Welcome to the Darkside girl!!! 

Congrats!!!

don't it feel good tho??...i told ya!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah I feel hella good lol. I'm doing a long DC with SE,Amla oil and Hot 6 Oil. Been on for about an hour now. Did an Aphogee treatment prior to it. My hair felt so dry this morning. Poor thing is still in shock lol.


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope all is still going well with everyone*[email protected]**Diva_Esq**...do you make those t shirts in your avi?*
> 
> Ya'll....i had my first negative comment from a stranger yesterday about my natural hair. I know i shouldnt let it get to me but im just a teeny bit sensitiiive.
> 
> It was all bc my mother told him how i had just chopped off all my hair that was waistlength.....and i hate when you're around ppl that think they know everything....won't let you get a word in for why you do things the way you do...even though they wanna know
> 
> So i said....there are so many diffeent reasons why i chopped my hair off.
> 
> And i left it like that....bc when you get to know me (which he didn't and had the nerve to tell me he was mad that i chopped my hair off or as he said (messed it up))....you can kinda understand why i do what i do.
> 
> Im a very symbolic person...like i do things for reasons. If i do something for no reason then something is wrong....i prolly need a refill on my pills. Betta check on meh!
> 
> 
> But yeah...just thought i'd share me and Reina's first negative encounter
> 
> It actually made me laugh bc he cool ppls but i laugh at the ignorance of ppl (inside of course bc they just don't know any better).


 
Yes I do!  @SmilingElephant

My store is www.aunatureldiva.etsy.com


----------



## bibirockz

NikkiQ omg congrats! the 2011 transition thread must be a little dead now everyone's BC'ing
It's been a while since I posted, school has me on lockdown lol. This summer, I hope to be either full neck length or grazing shoulder length. Yes I'm reaching


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq....cool...i forgot to eta that i had already went ur shop....i  really like the red one with the Marcus Garvey quote


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant said:


> @Diva_Esq....cool...i forgot to eta that i had already went ur shop....i really like the red one with the Marcus Garvey quote


 
Great!! Hope you'll become a customer soon!


----------



## chayilproverbs31

I would like to join even though I'm late


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

chayilproverbs31 said:


> I would like to join even though I'm late Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Of course u can join!  Diva_Esq : i will pretty soon....i really need that shirt in my life right now! lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to get my hands on some black soap....until then im content with using my sulfate laced shampoo .....i tried the no poo method for a month and even though it made/kept my hair soft...my scalp was itching like crazy!!!


----------



## chelseatiara

i would like to join as well but i thought i was too late!!


----------



## Evallusion

As posted elsewhere, here's my update:

So yeah...guess who got their first weave?    Finally!  I snuck in the bathroom at work to take a pic.  It was curled but after flying around at work..well, you know...  Either way, I'm liking not having to think about my hair.  This thing is tight as heck...hoping this dissipates in the next few days.  I'm shooting for a full 8 weeks so if you see me posting about taking this weave out, please SPANK ME!!!! 

My First Weave (MilkyWay Yaky 100% Human Hair Color #1)


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody can join the challenge...its just that im not adding to the list anymore...its tedious! Evallusion.....looks nice


----------



## melo14609

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site but I have been wanting to join a hair growth challenge for a while now, so I'm in! Hopefully I will be well into waist length by 2013 lol!


----------



## khadicurls

Since wearing my hair out in a wng I've experienced a lot of breakage. I should know better but I kept doing that style. So last week I straightened my hair because I had the flu and needed to have dry hair until I got better. Today I felt inspired to "trim" it. I'm glad it's straight so I could see how the gel was eating up my ends. All the progress I had is gone but that's ok because I have until 2013 to reach the prize. 





 Before pic. It's not really clear but you can see the thin ends and what has to go.






 After pic. It's all pretty even though it doesn't look like it.






 This how much I "trimmed". I'm going to start babying my ends now.






 My baby bun will be my PS for a while.

I'm also wearing my hair straight because I'm tired of the SSKs. (Sorry if the pics aren't clear and too big. I'm my own photographer and I'm using my phone)

ETA: I'm going to use the after pic as my starting pic. I'm not a regular pic taker.

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## khadicurls

Evallusion said:


> As posted elsewhere, here's my update:
> 
> So yeah...guess who got their first weave?    Finally!  I snuck in the bathroom at work to take a pic.  It was curled but after flying around at work..well, you know...  Either way, I'm liking not having to think about my hair.  This thing is tight as heck...hoping this dissipates in the next few days.  I'm shooting for a full 8 weeks so if you see me posting about taking this weave out, please SPANK ME!!!!
> 
> My First Weave (MilkyWay Yaky 100% Human Hair Color #1)



Your weave is really cute. 

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## prettyhair73

I'm in. This is not far at all. I should have my firstborn by then if not 2012. ;-)


----------



## nik83

I just joind LHCF this week after I talked to a friend that's on here about growing my hair. Three days, and I'm hooked. I BC'd last year on my b-day, March 5, for the 5 and final "I'm going natural" time.  I know I'm late and I'm probably only NL now, but I would love to join the WL challenge, if I still can. Even if I can't I'll just check in to get ideas, and a good reggie.


----------



## Evallusion

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody can join the challenge...its just that im not adding to the list anymore...its tedious! Evallusion.....looks nice





khadicurls said:


> Your weave is really cute.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App



Thanks!


----------



## SmilingElephant

newcomers to the challenge!                                                                     I also decided to join the 2011 Bootcamp Challenge as well to help me stay more focused on taking care of my hair and to grow it out


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody juicing their hair this summer? im thinkin about trying that  again since im all natural now. My relaxed hair HATED juice


----------



## Rossy2010

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody juicing their hair this summer? im thinkin about trying that again since im all natural now. My relaxed hair HATED juice


 
SmilingElephant I always juice my hair given that im living in a summer prone area . Im relaxed adn juicing is a must for my hair. She asks for it if i forget. I use curl free activator and seal with grape seed oil or coconut oil. But of late i discovered grape seed oil works best for my hair.
how si your hair journey so far? HHJ


----------



## Rossy2010

khadicurls said:


> Since wearing my hair out in a wng I've experienced a lot of breakage. I should know better but I kept doing that style. So last week I straightened my hair because I had the flu and needed to have dry hair until I got better. Today I felt inspired to "trim" it. I'm glad it's straight so I could see how the gel was eating up my ends. All the progress I had is gone but that's ok because I have until 2013 to reach the prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic. It's not really clear but you can see the thin ends and what has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pic. It's all pretty even though it doesn't look like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This how much I "trimmed". I'm going to start babying my ends now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby bun will be my PS for a while.
> 
> I'm also wearing my hair straight because I'm tired of the SSKs. (Sorry if the pics aren't clear and too big. I'm my own photographer and I'm using my phone)
> 
> ETA: I'm going to use the after pic as my starting pic. I'm not a regular pic taker.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
That bun is sooo  juicy and that silk WOW!!! HHJ


----------



## SmilingElephant

Rossy2010 ..my HHJ is still going good  thanx for asking ....hopefully i'll have some pics up for ya'll next week...Reina is fierce!                                                          khadicurlz....it looks more like u did a dusting  to me instead of a trim....nice growth tho      Im scared to put heat on my hair right now...i think i'll hold out til i reach my WL goal...well flat ironing it anyway.


----------



## khadicurls

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody juicing their hair this summer? im thinkin about trying that  again since im all natural now. My relaxed hair HATED juice



I should juice this summer but I don't know if I could keep to it.



Rossy2010 said:


> That bun is sooo  juicy and that silk WOW!!! HHJ



Thank you. I can't wait for it to get big. It's still a baby bun.



SmilingElephant said:


> Rossy2010 ..my HHJ is still going good  thanx for asking ....hopefully i'll have some pics up for ya'll next week...Reina is fierce!                                                          khadicurlz....it looks more like u did a dusting  to me instead of a trim....nice growth tho      Im scared to put heat on my hair right now...i think i'll hold out til i reach my WL goal...well flat ironing it anyway.



I've never been afraid of heat, I love my natural texture . I haven't used heat since the beginning of November 2010. Your hair grows so fast I can't wait to see the next pics.


----------



## hola_lo2002

Please count me in!! I'm currently at MBL


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey everybody 

Here's some new pics....




Sorry this is lopsided...im using the library computer ya'll...but my nape reaches my collarbone!!!



My sister styled my hair for me....excruse my face

I did update my blog as well


----------



## transitioning?

hola_lo2002 said:


> Please count me in!! I'm currently at MBL



Shouldn't you aim for waist length in 2011. At MBL you don't have far to grow

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SmilingElephant

transitioning? said:


> Shouldn't you aim for waist length in 2011. At MBL you don't have far to grow
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Girl i was just about to say that....or maybe early 2012


----------



## tmkersha

Is the challenge still open?  I would love to join.


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant you make me jealous, I want to rock some twists too!

I measured my hair I'm at 5-5 1/2 inches now at least on the left side. I'm 10 months post-relaxer and 4 months post-BC! Woot! Woot!

Oh, I'm trying out apricot kernel oil. I already like it. It feels a little thick in your hands but goes on the hair very light and it smells soooo good.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl....Lol...why can't u rock twists? They're so EASY to do...you just gotta have a lil patience to do LOTS of them! But thats really all ive been wearing is twists.    ¶  to all the challenge newcomers!...Waist Length 2013 leeegggoo!¶ Apricot kernel oil huh??...hmmmm


----------



## JayAnn0513

I'm in!!!!!! I'm SL now. Let me see if u can find a strait hair pic to post for my starting length. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is semi straight hair from around Jan 7. It wasn't. A length check so I don't have pics of the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

MMM....I don't even think my natural hair is collarbone yet but whatever. Hopefully all these two-a-day workouts I'm doing/have planned will get me to my goal of wl by the end of 2012. Summer 2013 is pushing it!!!! lol


----------



## EllePixie

Hey ladies! Checking in...still hoping for APL by May/June...so close I can taste it!


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie you're knocking on APL's door already! You'll be there in no time.


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> EllePixie you're knocking on APL's door already! You'll be there in no time.





I should probably start working out again...


----------



## NikkiQ

^^I will once I get over these sinus issues. Nothing like being on an elliptical with a runny nose. Not hot.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> MMM....I don't even think my natural hair is collarbone yet but whatever. Hopefully all these two-a-day workouts I'm doing/have planned will get me to my goal of wl by the end of 2012. Summer 2013 is pushing it!!!! lol


 LaFemmeNaturelle...have u actually stretched ur natural hair to see where it is??   EllePixie....ok...im using my phone and from looks of ur pics....u look like u could claim APL in a month honestly....but pics come out small on my phone ......keep it up ladies


----------



## EllePixie

SmilingElephant said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle...have u actually stretched ur natural hair to see where it is??   EllePixie....ok...im using my phone and from looks of ur pics....u look like u could claim APL in a month honestly....but pics come out small on my phone ......keep it up ladies



I hope so. I don't want to claim it until my hair stretches (because I don't think I'm going to straighten it) comfortably to that part of my back, so I'm giving myself some breathing room.


----------



## SmilingElephant

EllePixie....Thats understandable......but plz jus claim it already!...j/k


----------



## janda

EllePixie said:


> I hope so. I don't want to claim it until my hair stretches (because I don't think I'm going to straighten it) comfortably to that part of my back, so I'm giving myself some breathing room.



Ok but IMO you are there!


----------



## EllePixie

janda said:


> Ok but IMO you are there!



LOL thanks janda. I keep taking pics, but I absolutely refuse to claim it!


----------



## itismehmmkay

I'm down.  Do you know I've been here all this time and haven't really done a forreal challenge all the way througH???   shame on me.

I just texlaxed my hair; it's probably only 30-50% relaxed or so.  I'm thinking I'll be able to stretch the relaxer to about every 4-6mths.  I'm a daily washer who rollersets and airdries overnight.  Hopefully by the end of the year, I'll be able to just airdry and wear my hair in a ball...after that it's on!


----------



## TheGlamorousLife

joining.

will be back to post later.


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie ....so can we do the APL dance yet????


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> EllePixie ....so can we do the APL dance yet????



Good lord, chile, are you in my apartment somewhere?!?!?! Last night I did twists and my twist out is looking is booty (used a REALLY moisturizing LI and it was too soft), so I just started flat ironing my hair. I think I am grazing...but my hair is also naturally layered so the sides aren't APL...What say you?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Awww damn! that is creepy huh? 

I say you look APL to me considering you can kinda see your ends under that uber thick line you used to mark APL. CLAIM IT!!!


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Awww damn! that is creepy huh?
> 
> I say you look APL to me considering you can kinda see your ends under that uber thick line you used to mark APL. CLAIM IT!!!



Lemme use a thinner line lol...I suck at photoshop...I'll go post in the APL thread. I don't wanna be a poser


----------



## itismehmmkay

itismehmmkay said:


> I'm down.  Do you know I've been here all this time and haven't really done a forreal challenge all the way througH???   shame on me.
> 
> I just texlaxed my hair; it's probably only 30-50% relaxed or so.  I'm thinking I'll be able to stretch the relaxer to about every 4-6mths.  I'm a daily washer who rollersets and airdries overnight.  Hopefully by the end of the year, I'll be able to just airdry and wear my hair in a ball...after that it's on!



Adding my starter pic. I'm aiming for end of 2013.  






My milestone goals are in my siggy. Even if I just make it to ML tho its all good 


Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Poohbear

Poohbear said:


> Hmmm... waist length by 2013 doesn't sound like a bad idea for my hair. I have given up on achieving waist length hair but I may give it another shot. Right now, my hair is APL and I'm hoping for BSL by the end of this year or early next year.  I just gotta stay away from the scissors and be more gentle with my hair so it won't split and break off.



UGH!  I still didn't reach BSL at the end of 2010. nono:

I can stretch a section from my nape to my brastrap, but I want my hair to fall at that length when straightened.

Now I'm hoping to reach BSL by the end of 2011. I know one thing that's been lacking from my routine is consistent deep conditioning. I need to do it after EVERY wash.


----------



## TraciChanel

I'm SL at present, so I definitely think WL by 2013 is doable.  Count me in  My hair is in a PS now (sewn-in weave) so when I take it out in May, I will post my progress.


----------



## Diva_Esq

checkin in...still growing and retaining away!


----------



## Janet'

Happy Friday WL 2013 DIVAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evallusion

Haven't posted in a while but I'm hanging in there....had some massive breakage and shedding after a horrible set of coils...so now I'm back in my old reliable two strand twists until God knows when...nursing my hair back to health.

Will update with pics when I get a new camera because someone broke my other one...toddlers...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in, pleased with my growth/retention so far. I'm also aiming for the end of 2013.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## WantNatural

Okay, I've been unable to commit to even wanting WL hair, but I think it's time.  I'm in!  I'm SL now and have 12 inches to go to WL, so I should be able to make it some time in 2013, even with trims included.  I'm PSing in buns right now and I'm not sure how long I'm going to do that, it will depend on how I do with retention.  I was disappointed at the end of 2010, and I feel I should be APL by now (I'll be 2yrs post relaxer 4/04), but I left out protein, stopped covering my hair when I slept, and wore a perpetual puff my first year natural, so I didn't retain like I should have.

Anyway, enough rambling!  Now that I have joined this challenge I have officially committed!  I think I'm a little nervous!


----------



## melissa-bee

I think i can do this.
This is my first official challenge.


----------



## belleza

I'm in I'll post new starting pics.


----------



## Meritamen

Hi newbies!
I finally have my scalp in order no more horrible itchy scalp for me.  Started working out so it is back to cowashing mid-week.
I'm starting to notice mid-strand splits along some of my shed hairs. It's probably time for a protein treatment. I'll have to remember to do one with ApHogee 2 Minute the next time I wash my hair and a hardcore protein with ApHogee Two Step some time this summer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hello ladies!! 

Finally got some innanet back in my life 

I just wanted to shoot thru and see what's up! My hair is steadily growing like a weed even tho I've been gradually trimming a little off he top where my hair is still having problems curling up. But otherwise things are good


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey SmilingElephant. Glad to see you're back. I've been waiting for you to update your blog 

I don't think my hair has been growing like a week but it is growing lol I've grown about 2-3 inches since Thanksgiving so that's cool I guess. I feel like showing my hair some good lovin today so I will pre-poo with coconut oil, shampoo, do a protein treatment, and DC with AOHSR. This is my first time DCing with the AOHSR. I usually just leave it in. Hope it's yummy!


----------



## Janet'

skiddle dee  skiddle dee


----------



## Chiquitita

Ok, I'm going to stop being a pessimist and join this challenge ...  I'll come back and post pics/stats..


----------



## Meritamen

Yay! Hi, Chiquitita, welcome to the challenge!


----------



## DiamondTeaira

Count me in! I'm a newbie so this will be my first challenge. 


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PrettyBeautiful

I want in I'm new as well and I just cut my hair to arm pit length so that I can start over...my hair was down my back but I wasnt feeling those ends...yuck! Let's get it ladies


----------



## ojemba

I taugh bsl was my goal but I'm going to reach for the stars.

This is my starting pic. I hope to be wl by my birthday in March. I'm almost 6' away.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welcome newcomers!!!!

How's it going?? I can't WAIT to do my length check in July! I'm going to blowout my fro.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody in here doing the CG method? I'm gonna go for it next month....using up my CG unfriendly products. 

If you are or have...plz share ur experience


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I did it last year for about 4 months. I don't really remember much but it wasn't a bad experience.  I stopped because I can't put conditioner on my scalp and I wanted a clean scalp.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanx LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm gonna try it starting in a few weeks and I wanna try it for 3 months. 

Hopefully I can keep frizz at bay and retain more moisture.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hello?? Anybody here?

I think I need a protein treatment. I guess after doing so many wash n go's my hair is starting to become overmoisturized. 

I was washing my hair in prep for a braidout and I had a little more hair in the hair catcher than I'm used to. And while finger combing my hair felt a teeny bit stretchy. 

So I'll be doing a protein treatment this weekend.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Bumping


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003

I'm in....Info about me...

Cut my hair neck length Nov 2010
It is now Shoulder length(just touching shoulders) June 2011
I am relaxed( changing relaxers though, not sure what I want to use next)
Last relaxer April 2011, trying to stretch with cornrows for the summer

My goal is to get MBL by Dec 2012, or May 2013, I will either graduate in the Fall or Spring, but I will continue to grow afterwards. 

Last cut/trim Nov 2010

My regimen: Shampoo twice a week, with Elasta QP Soy Oyl Ultra Hydration Anti-Breakage Shampoo, (scalp only)

Condition with Silk Elements Luxury Moistruizing Conditioner (duration of shower)

Moisturizer Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 

Oils-Tea Tree oil and Cameilla oil 

No blow dryer no flat iron since April 2011 

Style-Buns 

No color

Things I will dry-stop using shampoo, I have an itchy dry scalp so I wills stop using shampoo and see how that works, I will replace my shampoo with indian hair powders and use conditioners, I will probably pre-poo again. I will still moisturize and seal my ends. I will self trim in Nov 2011 or once a year. Relax every 3 months or more if possible, my weakness is my flat iron....so I'm doing good......

But waist by Dec 2013 would be great!!!!


----------



## hareluvah

I want to join to!!!!  I am part of a scissor happy challenge for this year because I am forever chopping my hair off.  Hopefully that challenge coupled this one will help me FINALLY pass APL WITHOUT jenky looking ends. After 15 years of being natural, it's about dern time.

WAIST LENGTH 2013 
(or sooner) HERE I COME!


----------



## ImanAdero

My hair is currently in Senegalese twists. I'll probably take them out soon (next week or two). Not sure how much it's grown, but I got bottom layers and color around March, so we'll see how much froth I've gotten since then.


----------



## wish4length

count me in....i don't think i'll be waist length in 2012 anyway...


----------



## EllePixie

I'm coming along, slowly but surely. I'm about 2-3 inches away from BSL so I hope to be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Meritamen

Hello lovely ladies.
Made it to a year post-relaxer last month and did a much needed 1/2 to 1 inch trim a few days ago. I was able to retain 5 1/2 inches so I'm very happy with my hair at the moment. I don't know if I want to grow to WL but I decided that I will continue to actively grow my hair out until BSL and then decide from there. That means continuing to hide my hair so it's time to buy a new wig.  Hopefully I will be grazing APL by December.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> Made it to a year post-relaxer last month and did a much needed 1/2 to 1 inch trim a few days ago. I was able to retain 5 1/2 inches so I'm very happy with my hair at the moment. I don't know if I want to grow to WL but I decided that I will continue to actively grow my hair out until BSL and then decide from there. That means continuing to hide my hair so it's time to buy a new wig.  Hopefully I will be grazing APL by December.



I forgot me and you are on the same timeline!! *high five* I'm 1yr post relaxer too! Congrats lady!!


----------



## Meritamen

I know I'm being silly and will probably get over it in a few days but reaching APL seems so unattainable. I looked at where my hair is now and the distance to APL and it seems to be football fields away!  It's probably because my hair has never been this long in my adult life but it seems like it will take forever and a day to get there! So.... looks like it's going to be another hardcore year of protective styling via wig wearing for me. APL 2012!


----------



## Evallusion

I'm still here...I'm in box braids so nothing new to report...just trying to keep from taking them out.

This is the start of week 5 for me...but I'm trying to make it to the weekend of July 4th so that I can unleash the fro for Independence Day.

For now, I'm just taking it one day at a time...but I can't wait to touch my fro again. **That sounded pervy**


----------



## lilyofthenile

I'm a little late but can I join the challenge pretty please?


----------



## CurlyLawGal

Is it too late for me to join? Eventhough I'm starting late, I would love to push my "hair potential". Just as a background, I BC'd in July of 2006. I grew my hair to BSL and then chopped it off to neck length in September of 2009. Now, I am shoulder length with a bit of heat damage that I NEED to grow out.

Oh, and I love scissors.  I used to get a cut/layers every 3-4 months.  This will be a true challenge to me!


----------



## Meritamen

Yep, this challenge is still open for people to join.


----------



## keysha4515

I would like to join! I am currently half a inch past APL. i has been 3 months since my "little" BC


----------



## healthyhair2

I am IN!!!! My back layers are about collarbone length. When I get tired of my twists, I will either get a sew-in or box braids. My last relaxer was October 2009 and I chopped the rest of my relaxed ends in January this year


----------



## skraprchik

I'd love to join this challenge.  My BC was July 16, 2010.  I'm currently at 4.5-5 inches all around after two trims.


----------



## Burbujas

I'm in as well, let's do this!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I thanked the post because I want to join.  I'm like an inch away from BSL my longest layer is that is. I have bangs that are nose lenght(from eyebrow lengh in Dec.) and my shortest layer is shoulder This summer I'm really trying to PS and leave my hair alone. Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Haven't checked in here in forever.  Still cowashing and pinning my hair up except weekends.  Might trim my longest layer b/c it hangs much longer than the rest when I wear it out. Then back to growing! Won't be until like July though....


----------



## NikkiQ

UPDATE!!!!

I've finally made SL since becoming natural on Feb 25th!!  

Hoping to be APL by the end of the year. It's only 3 inches away so if I keep up with my reggie, my Nioxin and PSing...I should be there.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Checking in as well!!! I am hoping for APL by dec, the latest. and then maybe i can reach BSL by the end of next yr and WL by end of 2013. sounds like a plan, now if only time would hurry up so i can get there faster!


----------



## Meritamen

Congrats NikkiQ!   What's Nixion (sounds fancy lol)?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in, I have about 2" till APL in the back (weird shag thing goin' on), hoping to get there by October/December...


----------



## mikimix

Can I join?? 
I'm SL/CBL right now. Aiming for APL by the end of the year, BSL by next summer and WL by 2013


----------



## NikkiQ

Ravengirl said:


> Congrats @NikkiQ!   What's Nixion (sounds fancy lol)?


 
A fancy hair, skin and nail supplement . There's a whole thread on it here that I read and just HAD to try it out! I think it was the PJ in me.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just stopping by! 

Still on hiatus until next month!....anybody know of a vitamin that's safe for those of us with sensitive tummies? I was taking one a day women's but they make me reeeeeeally nauseous.

ETA: I, too have about 2 1/2 inches til I reach APL :woohoo2:


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Just stopping by!
> 
> Still on hiatus until next month!....anybody know of a vitamin that's safe for those of us with sensitive tummies? I was taking one a day women's but they make me reeeeeeally nauseous.
> 
> ETA: I, too have about 2 1/2 inches til I reach APL :woohoo2:



Tried the GNC Ultra Women's vitamin before? They may be a little better. We're very close in goals!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86

I want to join too pretty plz.....I actually thinking I'm a little delusional for even thinking I should, but hey, why not? So, I'm in.


----------



## Meritamen

I second the GNC Women's Ultra Mega multis. 

I take those twice a day with no problem. How are you guys only 2 1/2 inches away from APL? Where in inches is APL on you guys? On me it is around 9 to 10 inches and I can only hope to get about 8 inches by the end of the year, I think. I so want to be APL by the year end but I'm trying to not get ahead of myself.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am 3" away from BSL and hoping that I will get there by the end of the year.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> I second the GNC Women's Ultra Mega multis.
> 
> I take those twice a day with no problem. How are you guys only 2 1/2 inches away from APL? Where in inches is APL on you guys? On me it is around 9 to 10 inches and I can only hope to get about 8 inches by the end of the year, I think. I so want to be APL by the year end but I'm trying to not get ahead of myself.



If I remember correctly...I think APL is 12 inches on me. I should really start keeping count ...WL on me is 27 inches. 

I have over a years worth of newgrowth on my head since I transitioned for 8 months and am now 5 months natural....altogether 13 months of growing   Shoot I BETTER be APL by December!


----------



## Meritamen

Mmmm looks like everyone here is going to go hard for Dec. goals. Ok then I ain't scared! *Let's do this!*


----------



## transitioning?

healthyhair2 said:


> I am IN!!!! My back layers are about collarbone length. When I get tired of my twists, I will either get a sew-in or box braids. My last relaxer was October 2009 and I chopped the rest of my relaxed ends in January this year



Hey guys. I'm checking in its been forever. I'm getting discouraged about being wsl by 2013. Ive been relaxer free for 1.5 years. I'm not even full shoulder length yet,i dont think? 

I qouted healthyhair2 because our hair is about the same length. Hey gurl lol.

Today I started the moegrow. I still take msm and usually wear twists. I'm shooting for an inch a month. That would make my bottom layers apl by dec



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> If I remember correctly...I think APL is 12 inches on me. I should really start keeping count ...WL on me is 27 inches.
> 
> I have over a years worth of newgrowth on my head since I transitioned for 8 months and am now 5 months natural....altogether 13 months of growing   Shoot I BETTER be APL by December!



Heyyyyyy I'm 13 months too!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyyyy I'm 13 months too!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



^^^ 


Soooo....I'm tryin to hide my hair...but I just wanted to share this frohawk my sister did for me the other nite...it's 2 days old. This pic is from today







It looks like my hair is DEFINITELY getting bigger to me! Didn't realize it til I took this pic today


----------



## keysha4515

One A Day Multi Vits and Centrum tore my stomach up so I have to use Flintstones gummy vits. I know it may sound juvenile, but as long as I get what my body needs without any stomach pain, I down for it .


----------



## SmilingElephant

I may have to hop on the kiddie vite bandwagon. Those one a days just stopped settling right on me. 

Took my braided frohawk down tonite...back to wash n go's. 

Can't wait to at least reach BSL. (hopefully next year) My bangs now reach the tip of my nose :woohoo:...but id like them to get longer because I'd rather have the front flop down more when I do wngs. I hate how they fly up...esp when I wear a headband.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Putting twists in my hair...I hope they last me a week

I'm tryin to give my hair a rest.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Okay....so I was in the WL challenge for the end of this year. I had been transitioning & not taking care of my hair. I decided to go back to my curly perm and had to cut off all of my dead ends on April 21. 

I went from a few strands touching WL to CL. For some reason, anytime I cut more than an inch, I get a growth spurt. I've gotten about 2 inches since April 21 (no growth aids) and am currently CBL. Because I didn't want to even think about how long it was going to take me to get to my goal so I swore off any challenges.

I am planning on adding Nioxin and BT to my routine and my hope is to be BSL by the end of next year. So I would like to unofficially join this challenge. I don't have any pics on my laptop to add but I'm going to touch up at the end of next month so I'll show my April 21 touch up pics to contrast with the July one.

Happy growing ladies...


----------



## Nix08

I thanked, therefore I am (in this challenge).  I forgot about that (as it's the only challenge I'm in).  I'm off to go and measure the distance to accomplish this goal


----------



## Nix08

Nix08 said:


> I thanked, therefore I am (in this challenge).  I forgot about that (as it's the only challenge I'm in).  I'm off to go and measure the distance to accomplish this goal



At least 8" - I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Nix08

keysha4515 said:


> One A Day Multi Vits and Centrum tore my stomach up so I have to use Flintstones gummy vits. I know it may sound juvenile, but as long as I get what my body needs without any stomach pain, I down for it .


keysha4515 have you tried taking your vitamins at night?  That worked for me...or never on an empty stomach.


----------



## ImanAdero

Here are some "length" check photos. I don't plan on straightening my hair all throughout the summer and MAYBE i'll straighten in the late fall. 

Pics of the back, front and side by my ear.


----------



## Meritamen

nakialovesshoes said:


> I went from a few strands touching WL to CL. For some reason, anytime I cut more than an inch, I get a growth spurt. I've gotten about 2 inches since April 21 (no growth aids) and am currently CBL. Because I didn't want to even think about how long it was going to take me to get to my goal so I swore off any challenges.
> 
> I am planning on adding Nioxin and BT to my routine and my hope is to be BSL by the end of next year. So I would like to unofficially join this challenge. I don't have any pics on my laptop to add but I'm going to touch up at the end of next month so I'll show my April 21 touch up pics to contrast with the July one.
> 
> Happy growing ladies...


Wow 2"? Way to go! C'mon join us officially! 



Nix08 said:


> At least 8" - I don't know how I feel about that.


8" is about a year and a half so that gives you some wiggle room for setbacks or trims. 


ImanAdero said:


>


Just wanted to say that I really like your hair; it's very pretty.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Nix08 said:


> At least 8" - I don't know how I feel about that.



Nix08 Sounds like you should be in the WL 2012 thread. 

[USER]*ImanAdero*[/USER] Your hair is gorgeous. You also look like a candidate for WL 2012.

Or either I need to find the WL 2014 thread. LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant

Aaaaggghhh!!! SO happy to see MORE ppl here!!! 

How bout I didn't even finish my hair tonite? It shall be accomplished in the morning 

Nice pics lady!!...I like the color. ImanAdero


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm debating on buying another bottle of Bee Mine growth serum. 

Part of me says it works. The other part says it's not sure and doesn't think I need it. 

Hmmmmm....       ???


----------



## Nix08

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Nix08 Sounds like you should be in the WL 2012 thread.
> 
> *ImanAdero* Your hair is gorgeous. You also look like a candidate for WL 2012.
> 
> Or either I need to find the WL 2014 thread. LOL


nakialovesshoes you have just made my weekend


----------



## dollface0023

I'd love to join!!






I'm about 6 1/2 inches from WL. Hopefully I'll be able to retain enough of my length to reach my goal soon enough


----------



## Nix08

I'm thinking of upping my co-washing (twice a week) to help me achieve this goal


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

Thought I joined this but challenge but appearently not erplexed .  Will you add me.  It's going to be interesting making waist length and I am not even shoulder yet  .


----------



## jaded_faerie

Add me to this challenge please!
After a ridiculous setback from earlier this year(that im still trying to fix), I am 3 inches away from APL...I plan to achieve it by the end of the year.

My regimen is simple:
Bunning 24/7 unless I have an outing or event to attend
BKT treatment every 45 days
wash whenever I have buildup
Steam treatments
Nioxin vitamins + multi


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooo....I just read my first post in this thread...I was almost 6 months post relaxer then. 

I am now closing in on 14 months post relaxer. 

Time FLIES! and I knew that was gonna happen...which is why I decided to host this challenge bc..idk about y'all...but 2013 feels like it's right around the corner being that we have less than 6 months left in the year 

I like to tell myself that Ive gone from bald to CBL in a year...bc that's basically what I did even though I transitioned...I cut off only what was not relaxed. Anybody else do that? It helps me realize the rate of my growth.


----------



## SmilingElephant

to all of the newcomers!!  

I have a Q...since we _are_ halfway through the year...when do you all want to post length checks? Next month or in December?? I know a few have already but I planned on doing mine every 6 months. So I planned to post mine next month.


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> to all of the newcomers!!
> 
> I have a Q...since we _are_ halfway through the year...when do you all want to post length checks? Next month or in December?? I know a few have already but I planned on doing mine every 6 months. So I planned to post mine next month.


I was just about to ask about that.  6 months in-between updates is a good idea. If we are posting our summer length check next month mine will be a little late because I started a personal 4-week cornrow challenge and they won't be coming out till July 22nd. But, yeah, I'm in!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> I was just about to ask about that.  6 months in-between updates is a good idea. If we are posting our summer length check next month mine will be a little late because I started a personal 4-week cornrow challenge and they won't be coming out till July 22nd. But, yeah, I'm in!



Cool!...I mean it doesn't have to be July 1st but anytime next month for those who'd like to post theirs next month. I'm planning on posting mine on the 12th. I'm very happy that the 12th was a randomly chosen date for me to transition and then I chose to BC on the 12th. It'll be 10 yrs on July 12th since my Grandma left me...so I really wanna celebrate that day. I miss her SO much. But she was always smiling and laughing...so I want that day to be happy

So July 12 for me will be: 14 months relaxer free, 6 months BC, 10 yrs RIP Grandma. 

I'm sorry...just got a lil sentimental for a minute. 

But yeah anytime in July. For those who wanna wait til December let me know.


----------



## skraprchik

My BC was July 16, 2010, so I will post mine on the 16th of next month.  That'll make it 1 yr exactly.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant...is this a naturals only challenge...even if it is I'm still gonna infiltrate


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant...is this a naturals only challenge...even if it is I'm still gonna infiltrate



No...there just happens to be alot of naturals in here ...it's foe EVERYBODY!!!  welcome to the challenge


----------



## mieshashair

I want to do this challenge!!!!


----------



## Nix08

I've been on the fence since joining, whether I wanted to renew my subscription or not...due to this challenge, I just paid up for 2 years


----------



## sarathu

Ooo I want to join tooo! I hope to (will) be waist length for my 21st birthday trip to Vegas in June 2013.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> I've been on the fence since joining, whether I wanted to renew my subscription or not...due to this challenge, I just paid up for 2 years



^...YAAAAYYYY tho! I'm glad u could stay! I was thinkin the same thing two days ago...but then I was like DANG! I gotta host this challenge!! Cain't leave y'all hangin!

 ladies!!!


----------



## Nix08

^^Yes you do!!


----------



## Nix08

I'm going to co wash twice a week (baring no moisture overload) to help me achieve WL 2013.  Just bought some Millcreek Botanicals Biotin shampoo.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I was thinking about joining the HYH challenge...but idk if I could stay in protective styles exclusively from July-December. 

I like to wear my wash n go's and puffs. However I think i'm gonna wear my hair in twists more often after I finish my EcoStyler gel  it's almost gone too...and just redo them weekly ( i.e. Great Grandma regimen )


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> I was thinking about joining the HYH challenge...but idk if I could stay in protective styles exclusively from July-December.
> 
> I like to wear my wash n go's and puffs. However I think i'm gonna wear my hair in twists more often after I finish my EcoStyler gel  it's almost gone too...and just redo them weekly ( i.e. Great Grandma regimen )


 
SE you know those are protective styles huh? The challenge is not to show your true length so wash n gos, puffs, twists, braids, etc. all count. Not just wigs.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> SE you know those are protective styles huh? The challenge is not to show your true length so wash n gos, puffs, twists, braids, etc. all count. Not just wigs.



Really? I mean I already know twists are PS. But I didn't think WnG's and puffs were...good to know  thanx!!


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Really? I mean I already know twists are PS. But I didn't think WnG's and puffs were...good to know  thanx!!



Yes ma'am! Ms_Coco who started the thread wears primarily puffs and wash n gos herself. I thought about joining again but I just lost interest in it after a while this past session.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Sooo....I just read my first post in this thread...I was almost 6 months post relaxer then.
> 
> I am now closing in on 14 months post relaxer.
> 
> Time FLIES! and I knew that was gonna happen...which is why I decided to host this challenge bc..idk about y'all...but 2013 feels like it's right around the corner being that we have less than 6 months left in the year
> 
> I like to tell myself that Ive gone from bald to CBL in a year...bc that's basically what I did even though I transitioned...I cut off only what was not relaxed. Anybody else do that? It helps me realize the rate of my growth.


 
I transitioned for 14 months, cut about 98% of the old curly perm off & retouched my new growth in April. I'm CBL, too.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> I transitioned for 14 months, cut about 98% of the old curly perm off & retouched my new growth in April. I'm CBL, too.



Wow! So we're in the same boat. 

Hey fellow Naturals. Tomorrow is National Afro Day!! Are u all doing anything for it? 

Unfortunately I have to work but I still wanna rock my fro


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooooo....I blew out my fro. 












Aaaaaannnnd that's ma 6 month length check...lil bit past collarbone.

Don't laugh at my corny smile!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> Sooo....I just read my first post in this thread...I was almost 6 months post relaxer then.
> 
> I am now closing in on 14 months post relaxer.
> 
> Time FLIES! and I knew that was gonna happen...which is why I decided to host this challenge bc..idk about y'all...but 2013 feels like it's right around the corner being that we have less than 6 months left in the year
> 
> *I like to tell myself that Ive gone from bald to CBL in a year...bc that's basically what I did even though I transitioned...I cut off only what was not relaxed. Anybody else do that? *It helps me realize the rate of my growth.



SmilingElephant, I did the same thing, LOL. I transitioned for 8 months, so I shoulda had 4 inches all around on average...but I over cut in the front of my head, down to 2"  So now I have a crazy mullet going on, but Oh well...

ETA, I'm banding my hair to prep for a fro tomorrow, so I'll post length check pics then...


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Soooooo....I blew out my fro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaannnnd that's ma 6 month length check...lil bit past collarbone.
> 
> Don't laugh at my corny smile!!



SmilingElephantWe definitely should be growth buddies. We're about the same length; though my right side is not as long as the left. I'm getting my touch up the weekend of the 23rd. I'll post my pics then.


----------



## Mami_Chula416

I would love to join if that's alright... waist length to hip length is my ultimate goal


----------



## Nix08

I thought I had put my starting pic already....must have been in another challenge


----------



## keysha4515

I haven't tried it at night, but with food i did and i got the same result. I'm gonna stick with the gummies for now, but I may try different vits in the future. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## skraprchik

So, I've finally straightened my hair again.  It's only the 2nd time since the BC and I did 1 pass, so I'm not too worried about heat damage .  Here's my July pic.  I plan on doing more roller-sets in the fall so that I can wear my hair in straighter styles, but for the rest of the summer I'll be rockin' the wngs and puffs.


----------



## Evallusion

Hanging in there.  Made SL in the back in June.  Hopefully the sides will catch up by year's end.  Currently wiggin it.


----------



## healthyhair2

Hang in there , girls!! I am only wearing twists, oil rinsing and using some ayurvedic herbs. I am also taking my hair vitamins.I am trying to hang in there with Co Washing , but I LOVE my shampoo bars and black soap shampoos too much. I think if I keep my hair in twists,take my supplements and keep my hair moist---it WILL grow! BELIEVE


----------



## Mami_Chula416

forgot to add a starting pic. Don't mind my messy hair, I had just taken it out of a bun and it's in need of a trim and some deep conditioning erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mami_Chula416 said:


> forgot to add a starting pic. Don't mind my messy hair, I had just taken it out of a bun and it's in need of a trim and some deep conditioning erplexed



Uhhh...you seem like u will be WL this year or next year

BEAUTIFUL hair tho!


----------



## Meritamen

Mami_Chula416, there's a radio DJ with that name in Atlanta. If you're her can I have some tickets to a concert or gas money or something pretty please cause I never win anything. Lol 
There's a WL 2012 too, you will most likely make it in that year.  You have my dream length hair.


----------



## Janet'

Ravengirl...I didn't know you were an ATLien!!! Too funny!


----------



## Meritamen

Janet' said:


> Ravengirl...I didn't know you were and ATLien!!! Too funny!


Yep, I totally told on myself didn't I?


----------



## Janet'

Ravengirl said:


> Yep, I totally told on myself didn't I?



Only to us that know


----------



## Mami_Chula416

Ravengirl said:


> Mami_Chula416, there's a radio DJ with that name in Atlanta. If you're her can I have some tickets to a concert or gas money or something pretty please cause I never win anything. Lol
> There's a WL 2012 too, you will most likely make it in that year.  You have my dream length hair.



LOL Sorry girl, but that ain't me. Thanks for the compliment, after i get it cut next month hopefully it will reach waist length by 2012.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant...is this a naturals only challenge...even if it is I'm still gonna infiltrate



Nix08 I thought this was a naturals-only thread too!   Didn't stop me from lurking from time to time.

What the heck, I'll join with you.  I need to do a length check anyway.  I'll post a pic this weekend.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I forgot I joined myself to this challenge. I always forget to subscribe to the threads. I flat ironed yesterday. I been really baby my ends by sealing them often with castor oil. I posted my flat iron results in a thread and some ppl mentioned my bra is low so BSL for me is actually MBL. I'm take it! I've always wore my bra low. WL is creeping up. I hope I get there by or even before the goal. Good luck ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I forgot I joined myself to this challenge. I always forget to subscribe to the threads. I flat ironed yesterday. I been really baby my ends by sealing them often with castor oil. I posted my flat iron results in a thread and some ppl mentioned my bra is low so BSL for me is actually MBL. I'm take it! I've always wore my bra low. WL is creeping up. I hope I get there by or even before the goal. Good luck ladies!


 
Woman you need to be in the WL 2012 thread too


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

NikkiQ said:


> Woman you need to be in the WL 2012 thread too



I didn't realize how off my measurements were and how close I was! I hardly ever straighten. I'm probably skip on over there.


----------



## NikkiQ

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I didn't realize how off my measurements were and how close I was! I hardly ever straighten. I'm probably skip on over there.


 
Man I wish I have that problem next time I flat iron


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Man I wish I have that problem next time I flat iron



Okay?!  all these BSL/MBL folks creepin up in here talm bout WL 2013!!!.....

But if u wanna join bc u feel u may have some setbacks then okay...I mean I don't mind y'all chillin wit us tho. ...it's always inspirational to see some long hair bc that's where the rest of us are tryin to get to


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay?!  all these BSL/MBL folks creepin up in here talm bout WL 2013!!!.....
> 
> But if u wanna join bc u feel u may have some setbacks then okay...I mean I don't mind y'all chillin wit us tho. ...it's always inspirational to see some long hair bc that's where the rest of us are tryin to get to



I guess we're in good company then

I started co washing more often in hopes of helping attain this goal and lookie here..I think my hair REALLY likes the daily cowash..it feels stronger and silkier and less hair shed or otherwise is coming out...I can dig this


----------



## healthyhair2

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I'm checking in its been forever. I'm getting discouraged about being wsl by 2013. Ive been relaxer free for 1.5 years. I'm not even full shoulder length yet,i dont think?
> 
> I qouted healthyhair2 because our hair is about the same length. Hey gurl lol.
> 
> Today I started the moegrow. I still take msm and usually wear twists. I'm shooting for an inch a month. That would make my bottom layers apl by dec
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100





We can make it girl. Thanx for the shout out!! I am gonna have to get on those growth aids. I am using a bottle of Surge 14 right now. Will see in a month if I get more growth. I hope so


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooooooo I just looked at my wash n go in the mirror and I kinda zoomed in on my nape area that you CAN see when looking in the mirror. I found some ssks. Not big ones but the eency ones. 

So I trimmed one little strand and examined it...it was split

Okay...how do I go about trimming my hair? Ive never had short hair so idk how to go about trimming/dusting it.Especially the back where I have the most issues. I can't see it.  if I have time tomorrow I'll do a whole lil session.

And I don't wanna use heat.


----------



## Ijanei

Even though I havent checked in since Jan., I'm still here and still aiming to hit WL around 2012/2013. I really don't know what I would do if I got it that long. The longest my hair ever been was BSL and that was when I was 11. Lost that soon as I put my hands in my hair at 13 erplexed

HHG ladies


----------



## sarathu

SmilingElephant said:


> Sooooooo I just looked at my wash n go in the mirror and I kinda zoomed in on my nape area that you CAN see when looking in the mirror. I found some ssks. Not big ones but the eency ones.
> 
> So I trimmed one little strand and examined it...it was split
> 
> Okay...how do I go about trimming my hair? Ive never had short hair so idk how to go about trimming/dusting it.Especially the back where I have the most issues. I can't see it.  if I have time tomorrow I'll do a whole lil session.
> 
> And I don't wanna use heat.



I'm in dire need of a trim too and my hair is short also so if you figure something out please let me know what you did. TIA


----------



## SmilingElephant

sarathu said:


> I'm in dire need of a trim too and my hair is short also so if you figure something out please let me know what you did. TIA



I JUST searched YouTube and found  a video by br0nzeqt and she did medium twists all over her head and snipped the tips of them off. I think I'll try that


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ijanei said:


> Even though I havent checked in since Jan., I'm still here and still aiming to hit WL around 2012/2013. I really don't know what I would do if I got it that long. The longest my hair ever been was BSL and that was when I was 11. Lost that soon as I put my hands in my hair at 13 erplexed
> 
> HHG ladies



Welcome back!! 

And I'm pretty sure you will enjoy WL


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> I JUST searched YouTube and found  a video by br0nzeqt and she did medium twists all over her head and snipped the tips of them off. I think I'll try that



I've heard that's a very effective way for a super light trim.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## nakialovesshoes

My hair usually thrives when I stay away from direct heat. I'm thinking about doing a personal no direct heat challenge until I reach WL. It would kinda be like hiding my hair because no one would really know how long it is until I flatiron it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> My hair usually thrives when I stay away from direct heat. I'm thinking about doing a personal no direct heat challenge until I reach WL. It would kinda be like hiding my hair because no one would really know how long it is until I flatiron it.



That's what I'm doing. I don't plan on flat ironing until maybe the end of next year. But I'm doing blowouts every 6 months for length checks.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> I've heard that's a very effective way for a super light trim.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I sho hope it work! my hair seems to be in some twubble! Ssks and splits??!

NOOOOOOOOOOOO.....!!!!!!


----------



## Janet'

Nighty night ladies!!!


----------



## sunnieb

Morning yall!

Here's my starting pic I took today:



I relax every 14 weeks and trim with every relaxer

Shampoo/dc 2x weekly

Cowash 2x weekly

No direct heat

Wear protective styles at least 5 days a week

Take vitamins everyday

Workout consistently

I'm so ready for WL!  Good luck ladies!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## transitioning?

sunnib seems like you have a good regi and a nice starting length. WL here we come

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SmilingElephant

Looks nice sunnieb!

Let me go in here and trim my hair. Tryin to hold on to this wash n go...I think I will.  and do my trim Monday


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Looks nice @sunnieb!
> 
> Let me go in here and trim my hair. Tryin to hold on to this wash n go...I think I will.  and do my trim Monday


 
You know I always trim mines while it is curly just massey says in the curly girl book so you don't have to lose your wash and go but you said you were just going to twist it right? if so girl you know all you have to do is wet your hair again lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> You know I always trim mines while it is curly just massey says in the curly girl book so you don't have to lose your wash and go but you said you were just going to twist it right? if so girl you know all you have to do is wet your hair again lol



^^yeah but I ain't feel like doin all dat  if I twist it I'll rock a twistout... Not re wash and do a wash n go. 

How do you trim while curly tho?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Bumpity!


----------



## NikkiQ

For my APL and shorter ladies...do you ever feel discouraged that you're not gonna make it to WL by the end of 2013? I'm totally in that funk right now and idk why


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> For my APL and shorter ladies...do you ever feel discouraged that you're not gonna make it to WL by the end of 2013? I'm totally in that funk right now and idk why


Shoot, I feel like I'm never going to make it to APL!   It's probably because my hair has never been longer than SL. I just cant imagine what APL or longer is going to be like or look like on me. But if I can make it to APL by this time next year (thus proving myself wrong) than maybe, just maybe, I can make it to WL by the end of 2013.
But I haven't thought that far yet... still waiting on APL and being able to put my hair in a puff. I still don't see how ladies with hair my length or shorter are able to rock bunny tails. It's not fair! erplexed


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> For my APL and shorter ladies...do you ever feel discouraged that you're not gonna make it to WL by the end of 2013? I'm totally in that funk right now and idk why



Heck no its just the anticipation of it all thats it but i will be braiding and weaving until i get there and i know i will be there faster than i know it...my hair is now sl and for some reason when my hair reaches that length the faster it grows so im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ...I sometimes feel that I might not reach it "on time". But that's just my random anxiety. 

It is 10:37 pm. I have to work in the morning...but I wanna wash my hair/DC. I have SO much product in my hair right now from a 3 day old WnG. 

Should I?


----------



## Nix08

I just came from a salsa festival and was day dreaming that the next time I'm there I'm NOT wearing a bun I'm going to come out with fly hair cascading down my back regardless of how hot it is


----------



## sarathu

NikkiQ said:


> For my APL and shorter ladies...do you ever feel discouraged that you're not gonna make it to WL by the end of 2013? I'm totally in that funk right now and idk why



I'm in that funk too. My hair has never been longer then NL/ SL so I can't even imagine it being any longer and I didn't even think it could grow but that is obviously not true so I know it's possible for it to be long. I just gotta be patient.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm 6 months natural/14 months post relaxer today!!!!!!!!!

SO exicited! Lol! I twisted my hair up last nite and trimmed about 1/4 off the ends (thanx for the tips y'all!^^) some pieces in the back I trimmed a little more bc of all the ssk's and the few splits I discovered. 












This was right after I woke up this morning and took off my bonnet. I put Bobby pins on the ends of the front twists so they wouldn't unravel and for weight. I also used gel on the front/crown twists to make them stay longer.  I hope they last for a week.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm 6 months natural/14 months post relaxer today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO exicited! Lol! I twisted my hair up last nite and trimmed about 1/4 off the ends (thanx for the tips y'all!^^) some pieces in the back I trimmed a little more bc of all the ssk's and the few splits I discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was right after I woke up this morning and took off my bonnet. I put Bobby pins on the ends of the front twists so they wouldn't unravel and for weight. I also used gel on the front/crown twists to make them stay longer. I hope they last for a week.


 
looks great!!! I know you are so glad you went with the twist trim?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> looks great!!! I know you are so glad you went with the twist trim?



Thanks and yes! idk if my hair is even. But I wear it curly a majority of the time so I guess it'll be fine til January when I check again. And I didn't really take much off.


----------



## Nix08

I'm convinced I'll make this goal...I'm starting to really like my hair


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody using growth aids? I'm still trying to finish my Bee Mine serum that i'm super inconsistent witherplexed 

In the meantime;somehow, I've made a habit of taking 3 Fish Oil supplements a day as well as drinking LOTS of water!!! I was kinda thinkin about trying a new growth aid but....I dunno. I seem to only use them when I feel I'm seeing no progress.


----------



## Kerryann

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody using growth aids? I'm still trying to finish my Bee Mine serum that i'm super inconsistent witherplexed
> 
> In the meantime;somehow, I've made a habit of taking 3 Fish Oil supplements a day as well as drinking LOTS of water!!! I was kinda thinkin about trying a new growth aid but....I dunno. I seem to only use them when I feel I'm seeing no progress.



I made a sulphur mix that i started to use every other day


----------



## SmilingElephant

Kerryann said:


> I made a sulphur mix that i started to use every other day



Really? What's in it? Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Kerryann

Jamaican Black Castor oil, wild growth, grape seed oil, bb's growth oil, olive oil and sulfur


----------



## sarathu

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody using growth aids? I'm still trying to finish my Bee Mine serum that i'm super inconsistent witherplexed
> 
> In the meantime;somehow, I've made a habit of taking 3 Fish Oil supplements a day as well as drinking LOTS of water!!! I was kinda thinkin about trying a new growth aid but....I dunno. I seem to only use them when I feel I'm seeing no progress.



I use hairdrinalin mixed with sulfur.


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody using growth aids? I'm still trying to finish my Bee Mine serum that i'm super inconsistent witherplexed
> 
> In the meantime;somehow, I've made a habit of taking 3 Fish Oil supplements a day as well as drinking LOTS of water!!! I was kinda thinkin about trying a new growth aid but....I dunno. I seem to only use them when I feel I'm seeing no progress.


I don't really see my vitamins as growth aids but I take a few: salmon oil, biotin, msm, and a multi.


----------



## Shadiyah

Ravengirl said:


> I don't really see my vitamins as growth aids but I take a few: salmon oil, biotin, msm, and a multi.


 

I have been using jamaican black castor oil every night and then plaiting and co washing in the mornings. when I wake up my hair is so very soft. I just ordered from the same company strong roots red pimento hair growth oil with black castor oil in it. you are suppose to place it on the scalp and massage and plastic cap and under the heating cap for 20 mins then wash out. 
I will keep you all posted on my progress.....


----------



## Shadiyah

sulfur on my hair is just like protien.... it just does not like it at all.... I used bee mine and I am telling you my hair was looking so bad and I had so many split ends it was not good at all.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> sulfur on my hair is just like protien.... it just does not like it at all.... I used bee mine and I am telling you my hair was looking so bad and I had so many split ends it was not good at all.



Interesting. Taking note of this. I wonder if that's why I had so many splits to get rid of??


----------



## Kerryann

its not sppose to be on the hair its the scalp thats the problem


----------



## Shadiyah

if you are using sulfur... it just did not agree with my hair. it was a bad set back. going back to plaits and my hairveda everynight and olive oil on the ends got it all under control. now on the castor oil.....


----------



## SmilingElephant

But I didn't put it on my hair. However....I use Bee Mine and it tends to run...and it would get all in my bonnet. I guess I applied too much.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> But I didn't put it on my hair. However....I use Bee Mine and it tends to run...and it would get all in my bonnet. I guess I applied too much.


 
Yeah your best bet would be to apply just a few dots all over and work it into your scalp with your fingers. Don't coat your scalp with it b/c it will drip...big time!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> But I didn't put it on my hair. However....I use Bee Mine and it tends to run...and it would get all in my bonnet. I guess I applied too much.


 
I didn't put it in on my hair either. I was applying it to my scalp but it still damaged my hair. This is how I really found out not to jump on band wagons. it started with the mega tek and then the sulfur it all help me to find out what my hair liked and didn't like. I started to keep it real simple. It took me a long time to try the olive oil and castor oil because I knew my scalp couldn't stand having oil on it because I use to get these bumps and they would start turning into sores. But this time because I co wash everyday using them every night is not bad because I am basically doing like a oil rinse. I hair shines and is so soft now. and it doesn't damage my curls. You have to listen to your hair.


----------



## healthyhair2

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody using growth aids? I'm still trying to finish my Bee Mine serum that i'm super inconsistent witherplexed
> 
> In the meantime;somehow, I've made a habit of taking 3 Fish Oil supplements a day as well as drinking LOTS of water!!! I was kinda thinkin about trying a new growth aid but....I dunno. I seem to only use them when I feel I'm seeing no progress.



I am trying to use up my growth aid stash. Right now,I'm using  Surge 14 spray. I wish I had a few more bottles of this because my scalp loves it and it's so easy to use. I also have some Lenzi's Request , Patience Growth oil and Boundless Tresses. Product junkie that I am, I will use it all. Waist length here I come Now , If i can only remember to take those supplements.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol!! healthyhair2....I'm trying so hard to not become a product junkie! So far so good! I basically do my own use 1 buy 1. 

But i'm gonna get me some more JBCO and stick with that bc it really worked for me last year. It thickened my V shape out that I had a lot  I have had the same bottle of Bee Mine since last year. Honestly I saw results with the JBCO.


----------



## Meritamen

You guys are making me want to try out the castor oil. As if I need anymore oils; yes, I'm an oil junkie! Does it need to be diluted with another oil or can I apply it by itself? How quickly did you notice your hair was thicker?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> You guys are making me want to try out the castor oil. As if I need anymore oils; yes, I'm an oil junkie! Does it need to be diluted with another oil or can I apply it by itself? How quickly did you notice your hair was thicker?



JBCO is very thick. But you can either dilute it or use it alone. 

If i'm oil rinsing with it I dilute it. If i'm just using it on my scalp I use it alone. I like the lavender scented one tho.


----------



## Shadiyah

I think the jamaican black castor oil is the bomb, I use just as is. oil my scalp every night and then co wash every morning. I make sure that I take my finger and take the oil and place it on the nape of my hair. one to get out the knots or so I will not get any. and 2 to thicken up that area and give me more length back there. so have to keep you all updated.


----------



## lilyofthenile

Trying to get APL by January... I pushed it a month forward... want waist length 2013!!! Ready for my university graduation.


----------



## mikimix

I have been taking one nioxin a day and I've gotten an inch of growth in a month. I just upped it to two a day plus 2 biotin

I'm going to try and make the hairadrenaline potion if/when i can find a slow cooker

trying to get another 2 inches of new growth by the end of september (in time for the new school year)
then I'm going to see if i want to relax or transition


----------



## Shadiyah

I use to take nioxin years ago i just can not do the pill thing


----------



## Kerryann

i just ordered some nixon so hopefully i can get 5 inches or better to make it to APL by January first plus im uping my protein so lets see the miracle not to mention im trying to keep braids in my hair for as long as i can until my 2 year mark


----------



## Shadiyah

I wish I could get 5" and my journey would be over for the next one. I didn't pay any attention to my growth until I notice that it was past my shoulders now it consumes my life, everyday.


----------



## Ladylyn

I'm in! I BC last October then got lazy, so it has really been growing. So I'm ready to dive back in..Healthy Natural Waistlength


----------



## HauteHippie

I'd like to join this list! I was in another waist length challenge, but couldn't be in it b/c I don't have virgin hair anymore.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## ZkittyKurls

HEy just checking in! still in the dreaded domain of bet SL and APL. Im hoping to reach APL by November which will be my 1 year anniversary/30 mos post relaxer. thats the next time that i will actually straighten my hair. got my fingers crossed. but in the mean time i will be putting yarn braids in as a protective styl in the beginning of august for 2 months. i think i may need to do a trim but depending on how close i am to apl will determine if i am going to trim before or after my 1 yr. 

My goal timeline is as follows...
Apl by November 2011
Full Apl by May 2012
BSL by November 2012
Full WL by June 2013

does anyone else have a timeline on when they want to meet their goals? HHG


----------



## Shadiyah

man I would really have to think about that because I never broke it down like that because I don't know how much I am growing in what time frame. but I go by time because I bc to 1/4" 12-08 and it has been 2 1/2 yrs and I am apl so I am really hoping to get to wl by the end of 2012 but that is wishful thinking... lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

ZkittyKurls said:


> HEy just checking in! still in the dreaded domain of bet SL and APL. Im hoping to reach APL by November which will be my 1 year anniversary/30 mos post relaxer. thats the next time that i will actually straighten my hair. got my fingers crossed. but in the mean time i will be putting yarn braids in as a protective styl in the beginning of august for 2 months. i think i may need to do a trim but depending on how close i am to apl will determine if i am going to trim before or after my 1 yr.
> 
> My goal timeline is as follows...
> Apl by November 2011
> Full Apl by May 2012
> BSL by November 2012
> Full WL by June 2013
> 
> does anyone else have a timeline on when they want to meet their goals? HHG



I DO!

I hope to be Apl by November as well. 

BSL by May 2012
MBL/WL by November 2012
Full WL by Spring of 2013.


----------



## SmilingElephant

EtherealEnigma said:


> I'd like to join this list! I was in another waist length challenge, but couldn't be in it b/c I don't have virgin hair anymore.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Well you are highly welcomed here, mmkay? Now let's grow some hair y'all!


Question: what do u do with ur hair when it's ur TOTM and ur feeling too crappy to do anything. Does your regimen change? Do u use different products?


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Well you are highly welcomed here, mmkay? Now let's grow some hair y'all!
> 
> 
> *Question: what do u do with ur hair when it's ur TOTM and ur feeling too crappy to do anything. Does your regimen change? Do u use different products*?


 
Now that I think about it...my reggie does change slightly to even more simple than it is now. I cowash less and usually try to slap in some big Celie braids and leave it be for the week. I'm already drained of energy (no pun intended) so my hair is usually the LAST thing on my mind then


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Now that I think about it...my reggie does change slightly to even more simple than it is now. I cowash less and usually try to slap in some big Celie braids and leave it be for the week. I'm already drained of energy (no pun intended) so my hair is usually the LAST thing on my mind then



...I've just been throwing my hair into a wash n go puff. And with this Mixed Silk leave in it makes it much more easier! just co wash, slap in the leave in, puff it and go!!...that's what I did today. 

Didn't feel like doing the whole gel routine.


----------



## sarathu

ZkittyKurls said:


> HEy just checking in! still in the dreaded domain of bet SL and APL. Im hoping to reach APL by November which will be my 1 year anniversary/30 mos post relaxer. thats the next time that i will actually straighten my hair. got my fingers crossed. but in the mean time i will be putting yarn braids in as a protective styl in the beginning of august for 2 months. i think i may need to do a trim but depending on how close i am to apl will determine if i am going to trim before or after my 1 yr.
> 
> My goal timeline is as follows...
> Apl by November 2011
> Full Apl by May 2012
> BSL by November 2012
> Full WL by June 2013
> 
> does anyone else have a timeline on when they want to meet their goals? HHG



I have one. 
APL by December 2011
Full by Feb 2012
BSL by June 2012
Full by August 2012
MBL by December 2012 
WL Feb 2013


----------



## SingBrina

Oh I would like to be added, just cut my hair.... and trying to grow it back with good ends, only cut 2 1/2 inches, and I am no longer bra strap. Hope to be bra strap in November.... My siggy pic is my current length.... Here is a brief length goal run down:

November 2011: Bra Strap

March 2012: Mid-Back Length (this is my one year anniversary and want my hair to look its best)

August 2012: Hope to be in the middle of waist and mid back with a good trim

January 2013: Be at Waist with a GOOD trim so it is blunt cut.... want my shortest layers on the top of my head to be at least to shoulders or APL.


Regimen:

August-November 1, 2011 I will be wearing a lace front with no GLUE, until my hair reaches bra strap, which I think it will be past bra strap. Anyways, I will be cornrowing my hair every two weeks, in between that time I will still be DC'ing and co washing, and reduing cornrows every two weeks. 

November-December 1, 2011 I will be wearing my own hair down and still cowashing to let it breath. 

December-March 1, 2011 Will be wearing a lace front with no GLUE, until my hair reaches bra strap, which I think it will be past bra strap. Anyways, I will be cornrowing my hair every two weeks, in between that time I will still be DC'ing and co washing, and reduing cornrows every two weeks. 


I cant forsee the rest of the future how I will do my hair, but for now this should get me to MBL. With exercising, my Nioxin pills, and protective styles. I hope I can at least get an inch a month with my new pills. I wont relax my hair until March 2012, and thats only IF it needs it, I will deff do the front of my hair, relax it that is, because it helps when I have it back. I am thinking of using the Nioxin System #7 for my hair when I deep condition... we shall see. How fun!!! I hope my hair is thicker too


----------



## Kerryann

I hoping to be mbl by december 2012 if that happens wl would be right around March 2013 im sl right now and if i keep it braided up until then i should have great length faster than i know it


----------



## SmilingElephant

to those of you who recently joined

Feel free to post ur goals, reggies, ideas anything to help/encourage us to reach WL in 2013. 

Some of us have already posted our 6 month progress pics. If u have any you may post those as well


----------



## NikkiQ

I don't really have a timeline now. I'm just praying that I make it anytime I can


----------



## sunnieb

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody using growth aids? I'm still trying to finish my Bee Mine serum that i'm super inconsistent witherplexed
> 
> In the meantime;somehow, I've made a habit of taking 3 Fish Oil supplements a day as well as drinking LOTS of water!!! I was kinda thinkin about trying a new growth aid but....I dunno. I seem to only use them when I feel I'm seeing no progress.



SmilingElephant I'm currently taking the GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails.  I started in February of this year.  I also use Castor Oil on my edges and ends to thicken them up.  I can definitely tell the difference in my growth and the density of my newgrowth.


----------



## SmilingElephant

...I heard THAT! lol NikkiQ

Random thought: 

When my hair gets longer I'd like for it to have a nice U shape. ...just daydreaming


----------



## Nightingale

I had an old bottle of Megatek, so I'm mixing it with castor oil and applying to my scalp at night.


----------



## SmilingElephant

sunnieb

How bout I just put in an order for some lavender scented JBCO Friday AND it comes with their Khus Khus body butter (tropic isle)!!!! EEE...! can't wait for it to get here!

I also bought some sweet almond oil today from Target. Next time I'll pick up the grapeseed and the walnut oils. They also have sesame oil. Bout $6-$7. 

I really want to try Brahmi, Bhringraj and Hemp oils.


----------



## healthyhair2

NikkiQ said:


> I don't really have a timeline now. I'm just praying that I make it anytime I can



I second this!! Just trying to stay on top of proper haircare and take supplements. Don't know if I will make it actually,but I am sure gonna try


----------



## Shadiyah

I am really hoping I make it before 2013 but at least the begining of the year of 2013. I need 3" to make bsl so I am really trying to get there first and 2011 is not over yet.


----------



## Nix08

Shadiyah said:


> *I am really hoping I make it before 2013* but at least the begining of the year of 2013. I need 3" to make bsl so I am really trying to get there first and 2011 is not over yet.



This is my hope too


----------



## NikkiQ

Started back on my sulfur serum last night. Let's see how this goes with the Nioxin and Biotin pills.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Started back on my sulfur serum last night. Let's see how this goes with the Nioxin and Biotin pills.



Me and you tend to think alike. ...I pulled out my Bee Mine a lil while ago. I'm tryin to kill the bottle. I have like a handfull left and it's taking forever to finish it!

I keep playin around with my curls...my nape gives some crazy shrinkage!


----------



## NikkiQ

I have 1.5 bottles myself. I'm going to apply it 3x week from now til the end of the year. Gonna keep the hair in some sort of braids/Celies so I can get to my scalp easier.


----------



## HauteHippie

SmilingElephant said:


> Well you are highly welcomed here, mmkay? Now let's grow some hair y'all!
> 
> 
> Question: what do u do with ur hair when it's ur TOTM and ur feeling too crappy to do anything. Does your regimen change? Do u use different products?



Thank you! Here's a starting pic:







I just put it in a messy bun or side braid and call it a day. I'm wearing a fall at the moment. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Nightingale

Where are you guys purchasing your sublimed(sp?) sulfur? I'm already BSL, but have been stuck here for more than a year. I want to jump start my progress.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just put it in a messy bun or side braid and call it a day. I'm wearing a fall at the moment. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2[/QUOTE]

like today I didn't feel like co washing so I used my hairveda whipped creme ends hydration and brushed my hair back into a ponytail. now I have not combed nor brush my hair in over 2 yrs. and what I found out from this that my hair has gotten so thick. I could not believe it because all my life my hair has been thin. I have been doing the henna every month and this month I just started the by weekly regi and I use bhringraj everyweek for growth and thickness. I have just started this month using the jbco on the scalp and wash it out the next day with co washing. so what I have been doin the longest is the bhringraj and henna.


----------



## Kerryann

Nightingale said:


> Where are you guys purchasing your sublimed(sp?) sulfur? I'm already BSL, but have been stuck here for more than a year. I want to jump start my progress.



Amazon.com


----------



## Nightingale

Kerryann

thanks! Just put in my order. My timeline is:

Full MBL by July 2012 
Full WL by July 2013

This should give me lots of wiggle room for setbacks. My regimen will stay the same, with the addition of a growth aid. Rinse and condition daily, apply growth aid to scalp, then leave in and coconut/almond oil, braid/bun. Shampoo and DC weekly. Relax and protein every 3-5 months. No direct heat!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Just checking in. I started Nioxin a few days ago. I was interested in that "Bandwagon" growth potion but I truly hate oiling my scalp. Instead, for now, I'm spraying my scalp with some water with a few drops of onion oil & garlic oil.

Later on, I'm going to make a (refrigerated) tea with some growth herbs & the onion & garlic oil drops so that I can spray my scalp instead of oiling.


----------



## Nix08

So far it seems like co washing and finger detangling is going to get me there by 2013, with a thick mane


----------



## SmilingElephant

I recieved my JBCO today. I'm gonna start that after I finish my Bee Mine. 

I did a midweek detangling today. My hair was more tangled than usual. I think I need to comb daily. In the shower, that is. 

Tried a packet of Hair One Argan Oil. It was okay...hair felt clean but it wasn't enough to detangle. Guess I need the bottle. 

So I pulled out my trusty HE Totally Twisted conditioner and went to work. Used my Mixed Silk and puffed it. 

For those who use Mixed Chicks...does it give more elongation? I ask bc my sides need a little more weight. Otherwise I'll just have to use EcoStyler when I want to wear my curls out instead of in a puff.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I recieved my JBCO today. I'm gonna start that after I finish my Bee Mine.
> 
> I did a midweek detangling today. My hair was more tangled than usual. I think I need to comb daily. In the shower, that is.
> 
> Tried a packet of Hair One Argan Oil. It was okay...hair felt clean but it wasn't enough to detangle. Guess I need the bottle.
> 
> So I pulled out my trusty HE Totally Twisted conditioner and went to work. Used my Mixed Silk and puffed it.
> 
> For those who use Mixed Chicks...does it give more elongation? I ask bc my sides need a little more weight. Otherwise I'll just have to use EcoStyler when I want to wear my curls out instead of in a puff.


 
well first let me say I am so glad that you got your JBCO you will love it just like I do... I put it on my scalp everynight and co  wash everyday and it feels like a oil rinse. 
now to tell you what you have been waiting for lol I received my mixed silk today so I can finally give you a review.. I just applied it and I need for my hair to dry and I also received kenra silkening gloss that I wanted to try compare it to mixed chicks hair silk. and for you needing more weight on the edges of your hair you can try using the eco styler the gold one with max hold like I do and it gives me what I need. once my hair dry I will start a thread with the review on these 2 products... see you in a bit.


----------



## Shadiyah

oh forgot to menton that I bhringraj today before i did my co wash today and I co washed with my fav mixed chicks deep conditioner. so I will have to review the mixed silk deep cond tomorrow. I didn't get the shampoo since I don't use it much and mixed chicks shampoo last me so long because of that. I only get the small bottle of it because it would be a waste of money to get the big one because it would be here for a very long time because I never really wash my daughter nor mother hair with shampoo when they are here for treatments because I know they do that when they are home and I want to make sure they get lots of moisture.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> well first let me say I am so glad that you got your JBCO you will love it just like I do... I put it on my scalp everynight and co  wash everyday and it feels like a oil rinse.
> now to tell you what you have been waiting for lol I received my mixed silk today so I can finally give you a review.. I just applied it and I need for my hair to dry and I also received kenra silkening gloss that I wanted to try compare it to mixed chicks hair silk. and for you needing more weight on the edges of your hair you can try using the eco styler the gold one with max hold like I do and it gives me what I need. once my hair dry I will start a thread with the review on these 2 products... see you in a bit.



I already know about the power of JBCO!!...I just needed to buy more. I repurchased the lavender scented one bc it smells better.


----------



## Shadiyah

I have the lav too but I think I will stick with just the pure jbco. did you check out the review on the other products????


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

This thread is always active......can't say much for the other one. I needa be where the action and advice/tips are. Im thinking about moving back.


----------



## Shadiyah

AuNaturalMaMa what other thread????


----------



## silenttullip

I'm so in!!!! I'm touching apl straightened in the back. CBL sides...
If I can retain length and minimize ssks (single strand knots) I'll
be able to get WL Straightened by 2013. I'm really excited about this.
Woooo hoooooo !!! I'm going to try to keep my mind focused and positive
MSM, CountryLife Maxi, & ACV (for oily scalp) all on deck and ready!
I'm going to stock up asap on a few other products I need for my reggie
Currently it's as follows... For the next 3 months 

Dry Detangle
DC Basically a prepoo with olive oil, eucalyptus oil, and AO conditioner
Chagrin Valley Poo Bar or Clarifying Shampoo
Vo5 or Giovanni Conditioner for detangling
Braggs ACV Rinse
EVOO Rinse
Moisturize / Seal with whipped shea butter or wheat germ oil
Air Dry in 8-15 braids 
Clueless on Styles at the moment
S&D every 6-8 weeks on braided hair


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I have the lav too but I think I will stick with just the pure jbco. did you check out the review on the other products????



I JUST read it lol! I wish we could get mentions on this app


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Shadiyah said:


> AuNaturalMaMa what other thread????



The 2012 wl thread


----------



## Shadiyah

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> The 2012 wl thread


 
lol I just saw it lol


----------



## NikkiQ

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> This thread is always active......can't say much for the other one. I needa be where the action and advice/tips are. Im thinking about moving back.


 
WL 2012? Yeah I was a cohost but I dropped out of that one. Besides me not having a snowball's chance in HELL to make WL by next year, keeping the thread in rotation just never worked.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm currently writing out regimens to help me keep life simple as possible. 

To be honest y'all I am sooo stressed out, tryin not to let circumstances of life get to me and you all and hair and reflecting on God helps me find my center. Positive thing to look forward to? I'm FINALLY going back to school

I'm grateful for this thread...it's like we're creating a bond in here...well at least for me. If I post something that seems a bit outta awwduh (out of order) forgive me because I am going thru some unexpected issues. ....please keep this thread LIVE! 

Before ya know it the year will be out and we'll be saying we have 1 more year to reach Waist Length! Dont give up ladies!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I love this thread, too. SmilingElephant, it's just something so warm about you lady. 

I don't know if I posted my routine or not. I have a curly perm. I co-wash daily/every other day. Currently I have a small spray bottle with garlic & onion oil/extract drops in it. I spray my scalp with it, moisturize my hair with S-Curl & baggy overnight. 

For daily moisture, I spray the dry moisturizer on that's from the product line for my brand of curly perm.

I only do protein treatments once a month but I'm thinking about amping that up to twice a month. When I have the extra cash, I'm going to either try the Motions CPR or order some Alter Ego Garlic Con to get my shedding under control.

Shedding is normal for me with this curly perm. It's the only drawback. It's not enough that I'm concerned but still I would like for it be basically non-existent.

Oh, I poo once a week. The con that I use has small enough molecules that I don't have to DC with heat. Hoping Santa will bring me a steamer for Christmas so that I can at least do monthly/bi-monthly steam treatments.

I know we're all over the map, but it would be nice to do a meet-up in 2013 - something small & inexpensive. Imagine a group of WL (AA) girls hanging & swanging (our hair, that is)...


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm currently writing out regimens to help me keep life simple as possible.
> 
> To be honest y'all I am sooo stressed out, tryin not to let circumstances of life get to me and you all and hair and reflecting on God helps me find my center. Positive thing to look forward to? I'm FINALLY going back to school
> 
> I'm grateful for this thread...it's like we're creating a bond in here...well at least for me. If I post something that seems a bit outta awwduh (out of order) forgive me because I am going thru some unexpected issues. ....please keep this thread LIVE!
> 
> Before ya know it the year will be out and we'll be saying we have 1 more year to reach Waist Length! Dont give up ladies!!!


 
I'm sorry about your issues but with God's help it will all get worked out. You know I got ya!!! 

I think I have my regi down forreal... upping the henna but everything else the same.


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> I love this thread, too. SmilingElephant, it's just something so warm about you lady.
> 
> I don't know if I posted my routine or not. I have a curly perm. I co-wash daily/every other day. Currently I have a small spray bottle with garlic & onion oil/extract drops in it. I spray my scalp with it, moisturize my hair with S-Curl & baggy overnight.
> 
> For daily moisture, I spray the dry moisturizer on that's from the product line for my brand of curly perm.
> 
> I only do protein treatments once a month but I'm thinking about amping that up to twice a month. When I have the extra cash, I'm going to either try the Motions CPR or order some Alter Ego Garlic Con to get my shedding under control.
> 
> Shedding is normal for me with this curly perm. It's the only drawback. It's not enough that I'm concerned but still I would like for it be basically non-existent.
> 
> Oh, I poo once a week. The con that I use has small enough molecules that I don't have to DC with heat. Hoping Santa will bring me a steamer for Christmas so that I can at least do monthly/bi-monthly steam treatments.
> 
> I know we're all over the map, but it would be nice to do a meet-up in 2013 - something small & inexpensive. Imagine a group of WL (AA) girls hanging & swanging (our hair, that is)...


 

That sounds nice about the hanging... inexpensive could be that all the ladies in their area get together all on the same day. 

I just wanted to same one thing about the curly perm please make sure that only the new growth is getting done. and I can not stress moisture which you seem to have under control and trim the split ends.


----------



## healthyhair2

I just put my DC on dry hair and put on the plastic cap. I used the Amenta version of Aveda's Cherry Almond Bark Conditioner. When I get up in the morning, I am gonna cleanse my scalp with my Indigofera Hair Cleanser and DC with heat for an hour. Then I will put my hair up in twists that I hope will last two weeks!


----------



## Shadiyah

I guess I will get a honey and conditioner over night in this week. I have done so much this week to my hair I need to wait.


----------



## khadicurls

It's been a while since I last posted but I'm still here. I'm doing a henna treatment right now... my first one ever. I hope it comes out nice. I meant to put it in last night when I got home from work but I needed a bit of time to relax and I fell asleep LOL. I woke up at 3:30am and washed my hair and then put the henna in. Once I rinse it out I will DC for a few hours or maybe overnight. Thank goodness for an off day.

Smiling Elephant, I hope you start to feel better soon.

Ok back to sleep for me.

Sent from this phone using the app


----------



## Nix08

I did a Hot oil treatment and it was nice  Any of you ladies do them?  How often?  Since joining this challenge I've incorporated 3 things that I think have been very beneficial: regular co washing, finger detangling and now the HOTs.  SmilingElephant thanks for this thread.


----------



## Minty

Reading from the sidelines.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes Shadiyah khadicurls.... Thank you ladies for your kind words ....I just gotta keep my head up and tread water

That meetup thing sounds nice  I wish we WOULD walk up in a building somewhere with nothing but waist length haired black women!...you know what kinda haters and news reporters would come out they clothes??! We'd be ALL up IN the newspaper!.....I love it!...ooooh and go sit at a restaurant and eat...flipping our hair out the way of our mouths and plates....

I love to daydream....but u know what? That has been a big part of me reaching my goals.  You have to believe it and see it.  Then you will be there. No matter how long it may take you, keep your eye on the prize...you shall recieve. 

I love y'all


----------



## belldandy

SmilingElephant said:


> @nakialovesshoes @Shadiyah @khadicurls.... Thank you ladies for your kind words ....I just gotta keep my head up and tread water
> 
> That meetup thing sounds nice I wish we WOULD walk up in a building somewhere with nothing but waist length haired black women!...you know what kinda haters and news reporters would come out they clothes??! We'd be ALL up IN the newspaper!.....I love it!...ooooh and go sit at a restaurant and eat...flipping our hair out the way of our mouths and plates....
> 
> I love to daydream....but u know what? That has been a big part of me reaching my goals. You have to believe it and see it. Then you will be there. No matter how long it may take you, keep your eye on the prize...you shall recieve.
> 
> I love y'all


 
there would be hair ever where....in the food...lol


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That is one issue I will gladly take on to hang out with you guys with all that gorgeous WL hair!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^LOL!....excuse me...waiter! Can I see my receipt?.....waiter comes with tab......::WHOP!!:: :hardslap:----> goes the hair!!!....

Oops I'm sorry!....I was just gettin my money out. And here's a lil somethin fa ya trouble. ...........


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just finished up my wash day. Shampoo, oil rinse...used up my honey hemp to detangle and de shed. And I used my Miel y Leche to deep condition. It was iiight...

I'm rockin a EcoStyler wash n go this week. Givin my head a break from those headbands.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^LOL!....excuse me...waiter! Can I see my receipt?.....waiter comes with tab......::WHOP!!:: :hardslap:----> goes the hair!!!....
> 
> Oops I'm sorry!....I was just gettin my money out. And here's a lil somethin fa ya trouble. ...........



Oh and don't forget to gather all of your hair and lift it up off of your back, 'complaining' about how hot it is.....then let the hair fall as you shake your head


----------



## faithVA

This thread is hopping. I never even imagined being WL but why not. APL looks like its possible so why stop dreaming. I'm in for WL 2013. 

Not much to report though. I trimmed about 1/2" to 1" last weekend. This week, I have my hair in box braid extensions until next weekend so keeping it low key. Just trying to keep my scalp oiled and my braids moisturized. Sometime this weekend I will do a HOT, shampoo and then oil rinse. 

Not planning on doing a length check until September but it doesn't look like its moving. So it has to stay up and out of the way so I don't stay preoccupied with length.


----------



## belldandy

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^LOL!....excuse me...waiter! Can I see my receipt?.....waiter comes with tab......::WHOP!!:: :hardslap:----> goes the hair!!!....
> 
> Oops I'm sorry!....I was just gettin my money out. And here's a lil somethin fa ya trouble. ...........


 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

I am not sure if I will do wash n go today may just do a ponytail. but I will see still deciding.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think this weekend I'm just gonna do a typical wash day with the braids still in or I may just cowash and do a good wash day next weekend when I take them out. Hmmm....


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Im stay here. Or at least subbed for the advice. Hope yall don't mind.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Im stay here. Or at least subbed for the advice. Hope yall don't mind.



Girl stop being so cautious and suspicious and just chill! I don't mind....long as we all have WL hair in 2013.


----------



## NikkiQ

yeah AuNaturalMaMa you just hush your mouth and participate in here!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Thx ladies. I did some cornrows just to keep from having to deal with my hair everyday. Plus, its super hot here. I was thinking about trying to keep them in for a month to try and see how much I grow in a month? How did you ladies figure out your growth rate? I'm curious. 

Here's some pictures. I almost forgot how to conrow its been so long!


----------



## silenttullip

wow just wanted to thank you ladies... with ya'll already discussing having waist length hair it's motivated me to picture myself with it (never done that) which also motivates me to keep growing


----------



## SmilingElephant

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Thx ladies. I did some cornrows just to keep from having to deal with my hair everyday. Plus, its super hot here. I was thinking about trying to keep them in for a month to try and see how much I grow in a month? How did you ladies figure out your growth rate? I'm curious.
> 
> Here's some pictures. I almost forgot how to conrow its been so long!



Loving this! So pretty


----------



## adamson

Can you still join this challenge?


----------



## Shadiyah

I think anyone can... SmilingElephant did you get my pm??? I know you are on a app


----------



## adamson

Oh, yay, haha

This pic is from July 8 - I trimmed my hair so my hair is slightly shorter than this, but I don't know if I can reach my hair from behind my back anymore 

I will probably not straighten my hair until it gets cooler outside (maybe October or later) because direct heat leads to ridiculous splits for me


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm gonna try to not straighten my hair until I'm almost BSL. BUT when I boing my curls I'm even MORE tempted to straighten just to see....but I am in the HYH challenge so I'm not going to. 

Get this! I just got a hair compliment in the grocery store. This lady was in mid-convo with someone else and she said she wanted hair like mine!....best thing all day!....but clearly she was relaxed.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah I just pm'd u back


----------



## SmilingElephant

adamson said:


> Can you still join this challenge?



Yes and !!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

I have learned that straighten my hair is a no no. what I do is either wet it and pull or take a roller and let it dry on the roller to get it straight and check my length. I am trying not to check mines until fall because I have been doing it every month just for my records and it drives me crazy lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I have learned that straighten my hair is a no no. what I do is either wet it and pull or take a roller and let it dry on the roller to get it straight and check my length. I am trying not to check mines until fall because I have been doing it every month just for my records and it drives me crazy lol



I think that's what I'll end up doing is rollersetting but not until I can stretch my hair past APL. Rollerset/blowdry or rollerset/flat iron. 

I know ma auntie ain't in this challenge but BostonMaria how do you do your rollersets to make ur hair look like you have it in your avi??


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm doing my length checks just like I did when I was relaxed which was every 13 weeks. So my first official length check since being natural will be at the end of August/early September. Then I'll straighten for Thanksgiving and may start straightening once a month for the winter. Don't know yet.


----------



## NikkiQ

No heat for me until the end of the year or when I hit APL...whichever comes first (*ahem* end of the year probably)


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

silenttullip said:


> wow just wanted to thank you ladies... with ya'll already discussing having waist length hair it's motivated me to picture myself with it (never done that) which also motivates me to keep growing



I been having dreams where my hair is down to my bootay. And I'm doing a photoshoot with no clothes only my hair! 
I also have one where me and dh are intertwined in my butt length hair....and I will Stop there! Lol 
Needless to say but I want longer hair.


----------



## Minty

no length checks or even mirror checks for me. I'm washing, DC & whatever else in braids/plaits. Everything is pinned, no hair is out. If I touch it I'll keep touching it. All I can do is touch the waves of my ng. 

I hope to keep this consistent for a couple of years. Its the only way I'll get to natural WL.


----------



## Shadiyah

HijabiFlygirl said:


> no length checks or even mirror checks for me. I'm washing, DC & whatever else in braids/plaits. Everything is pinned, no hair is out. If I touch it I'll keep touching it. All I can do is touch the waves of my ng.
> 
> I hope to keep this consistent for a couple of years. Its the only way I'll get to natural WL.


 
now girl you know it is not that hard when you are covered to do this insha Allah but it is when you are in the house all the time like me lol so I went from being the curly girl to doing a ponytail and ramadan is coming up so I plan on being out of the house more so that is one month.


----------



## 2grlsandme

I really need to join this!!  I  have been on this forum for years now, and I never joined a challenge.  Are there any stipulations.???


----------



## Shadiyah

I really don't think there are none.


----------



## Minty

washed and DCed today. Washing in plaits in the shower is such a waste of water. I'll not be doing that again - (taking each plait down, shampoo, rinse and replait) 

Mixed Megatek w/my one of my oils mix and use that on my scalp and length of the hair. The hydrolyzed keratin from the MT is a nice protein boost to my relaxed hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I've been thinking....

I have a bottle of Suave Rosemary Mint conditioner that I LOVE!!! I just love how it smells! It's great for co washing....but I'm wondering if I added some coconut or castor oil to the bottle would that be cool? 

I just wish it was more moisturizing.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I guess you can do that if you want to use it as a leave in


----------



## Minty

I haven't figured out a way to make a conditioner more moisturizing. I think it either has it or it doesn't. That Suave is nice, but I think I tried the shea butter one.

If you add the oils, don't add too much.


----------



## Shadiyah

Toy I am back to listening to you again... Ponytail it is I just couldn't do the plaits everyday and walk around the house looking like that so I started wearing the curls out again and I was so in love and one day I didn't feel like co washing and grab my hair and put it in a ponytail and I couldn't believe how thick my hair had gotten. and I put band in the middle and on the end so I would not have any hair hanging out at all. even though years ago I had gotten so bored with ponytails I have reclaimed my love for them.lol so I am listening again. back to hiding those ends Toy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> I've been thinking....
> 
> I have a bottle of Suave Rosemary Mint conditioner that I LOVE!!! I just love how it smells! It's great for co washing....but I'm wondering if I added some coconut or castor oil to the bottle would that be cool?
> 
> I just wish it was more moisturizing.



SmilingElephant, I add oils to my conditioner, adds slip, and just plain feels good on my hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

rmwms this positive and you can do it. what is your curent length at this time.


----------



## belldandy

SmilingElephant said:


> I've been thinking....
> 
> I have a bottle of Suave Rosemary Mint conditioner that I LOVE!!! I just love how it smells! It's great for co washing....but I'm wondering if I added some coconut or castor oil to the bottle would that be cool?
> 
> I just wish it was more moisturizing.


 
adding oils to your conditioners is a great idea.  makes them better dcs too!


----------



## Imani

Guess I will join this unofficially, even tho I can't even wrap my mind around WL hair, lol. Nor do I even know how many inches it would take for me to get to WL. But my end of 2012 goal is MBL so I figure 2013 I could be WL. For me its hard to imagine making it that long bc my strands are so fine and fragile. 

Right now I'm layered SL, looking to be APL sometime in the fall.


----------



## HauteHippie

I wish I could find my tape measurer. I want to know what WL is for me. APL is about 12, BSL is about 15, MBL is around 18. I think 22 - 24 will be Waist Length (all Full measurements... I think).

At my current rate that means I have... about 2 1/2 years to go. I think I can make it by Dec '13. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Wash n go this evening! I couldn't resist after the hair xxx thread. I'm drying right now. I have the front pinned up because of the texture difference.


----------



## Meritamen

So I measured my hair again and it looks like I get the average half an inch a month. I'm happy with that. Soooo I should make APL sometime around March! Man, that sounds far away but time flies. Oh, I have putting my hair in mini twists and am _almost_ done! I hope they turn out ok and last me awhile because it is taking two days, maybe three, to do them.
Oh and I seriously need to be more careful with trimming. I really did a hack job the last time around and I think I cut off more length then I realized.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I still want WL hair but I think I want WL unstretched. I have only been flat ironing 1-2times a year and I think I like that and want to do less heat. So if I do no heat like I'm thinking about I would have to say I want WL unstretched....still thinking though.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

EtherealEnigma said:


> I wish I could find my tape measurer. I want to know what WL is for me. APL is about 12, BSL is about 15, MBL is around 18. I think 22 - 24 will be Waist Length (all Full measurements... I think).
> 
> At my current rate that means I have... about 2 1/2 years to go. I think I can make it by Dec '13. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


 
I have 3! LOL. Just in case, I always seem to misplace them. I got them from Wal-Mart in the fabric/sewing section.


----------



## MeechUK

I'd love to join this challenge?


----------



## ImanAdero

Arggghhhh!!!!! I'm growing bored with my hair again! I don't know what I wish to do with it right now. 

I don't want to straighten it because I'm already losing my curl pattern from coloring and straightening earlier in the year. I don't want to get extensions because those bore me too. 

I've been rocking a bun for the past 2 weeks and I need to figure out what to do next. 

Also, the back middle of my head feel really hard and dry :-(

Suggestions?


----------



## SingBrina

Can't wait to put my weave in Thursday.... Need my hair to grow back longer and thicker...hope to do it back to back until March.... Hmmm....

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Meritamen

*Deleted* Need to learn how to read ...


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> Arggghhhh!!!!! I'm growing bored with my hair again! I don't know what I wish to do with it right now.
> 
> I don't want to straighten it because I'm already losing my curl pattern from coloring and straightening earlier in the year. I don't want to get extensions because those bore me too.
> 
> I've been rocking a bun for the past 2 weeks and I need to figure out what to do next.
> 
> Also, the back middle of my head feel really hard and dry :-(
> 
> Suggestions?


 
take a bottle of honey and pore it in your hand and put it all over your hair and then put moisturizing conditioner on your hair and then put a plastic cap on it and let it sit for some hrs.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero what products are you using?


----------



## silenttullip

I may be speaking too soon but I believe I've found a shmapoo that will help get me to waistlength... It cleans and moisturizes and hasn't annoyed my skin or scalp yet but it's only my firs time trying. If I can make this a staple I'll be able to have a lot less breakage. It's Everyday Shea Moisturizing Shampoo. 
Besides that I've been taking my vitamins and doing hot oil treatments..


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies! 

 newcomers! 

Hey....how about whenever somebody comes in here asking if they can join the challenge just  them. 

Fun Fact: SmilingElephant likes challenges that are for everyone. ....yes I just referred to myself in the third person...but just welcome them...the goal here is simply to reach WL hair sometime in 2013. Relaxed and Natural. 

I just finished co washing my hair. I am SUPER tired. But my hair feels sooo soft...I rinsed the EcoStyler out if it. I achieved a 3 day wash n go. I'm gonna redo it in the morning. 

Who here is in school? I'm restarting college next month. I think I'm gonna end up mini twists.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Oh! I added my oil rinsing oils to my Rosemary Mint conditioner...which probably added to the softness it consists of sweet almond oil,evoo and mostly evco. My hair felt sooo silky! Still does.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> That sounds nice about the hanging... inexpensive could be that all the ladies in their area get together all on the same day.
> 
> I just wanted to same one thing about the curly perm please make sure that only the new growth is getting done. and I can not stress moisture which you seem to have under control and trim the split ends.



ShadiyahFunny you posted this because I had made a thread about my stylist. Yesterday was her last day doing hair. She was excellent - only the new growth - timer when doing the chemical - thorough wash outs - just an overall great stylist. She has a close girlfriend that does hair & she's on her referral list & is also a platform artist for the company that makes my brand of curly perm.

I had been on the fence about going back to the curly perm or just getting a regular perm. I really like how my hair looks curly & it's so easy to maintain as I am a truck driver. However, I'm anal about counting shed hairs & the curl just sheds too much.   I don't want to have another setback & have to start all over again but I just can't seem to figure out what I should be doing with my hair. I know what worked (relaxed, no direct heat, 90% of the time protective styling) but I'm torn between the curl & the relaxer.

It was suggested to me to try out the new stylist & then make my decision. What do you think?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm in school SmilingElephant. I would LOVE to do some mini twists but I'm afraid they're going to come out looking a HOT MESS! Can you believe that? I've been natural since May and haven't done any twists yet. Shameful!


----------



## Shadiyah

:welcome3:


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> @ShadiyahFunny you posted this because I had made a thread about my stylist. Yesterday was her last day doing hair. She was excellent - only the new growth - timer when doing the chemical - thorough wash outs - just an overall great stylist. She has a close girlfriend that does hair & she's on her referral list & is also a platform artist for the company that makes my brand of curly perm.
> 
> I had been on the fence about going back to the curly perm or just getting a regular perm. I really like how my hair looks curly & it's so easy to maintain as I am a truck driver. However, I'm anal about counting shed hairs & the curl just sheds too much.  I don't want to have another setback & have to start all over again but I just can't seem to figure out what I should be doing with my hair. I know what worked (relaxed, no direct heat, 90% of the time protective styling) but I'm torn between the curl & the relaxer.
> 
> It was suggested to me to try out the new stylist & then make my decision. What do you think?


 
I only can tell you that my hair wasn't suppose to have any chemicals in it at all but I did it anyway because my curls were too tight and I wanted them loose. in the years I ended up starting over so many times in the yrs. but for my daughter hair that is show in a thread about her hair. I started puting it in their hair when they turned 11 and her hair grew down her back but I was the one that was doing her and her sister's hair and someone else was doing mines but no matter like I said my hair can not take a chemical. My daughter had nice healthy hair down her back. until she wanted to go straight and perms do not like her hair at all.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ I use Elasta's moisturizing shampoo... Don't know exactly what it's called, but I use that.

I haven't used the aPHogee 2 minute reconstructor in a while, but I used to use it fairly often. I also use whatever cheapie conditioner is around. For when I style my hair, I use shea butter mixed with coconut oil.

That's pretty much the regimen. I could get better with my deep conditioning though I guess.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah a good DC frequently will help combat the dryness. Maybe give the protein a break for a few months and bump up your moisture game. How often do you shampoo? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm in school SmilingElephant. I would LOVE to do some mini twists but I'm afraid they're going to come out looking a HOT MESS! Can you believe that? I've been natural since May and haven't done any twists yet. Shameful!



Shame indeed! I forget who's video I was watching about mini twists...I think it was naptural85. And she basically makes sections within sections to twist. 

I did that on my last set of twists and it was SO much easier and less overwhelming

I just can't wash my twists...so I'd have to redo them every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Shame indeed! I forget who's video I was watching about mini twists...I think it was naptural85. And she basically makes sections within sections to twist.
> 
> I did that on my last set of twists and it was SO much easier and less overwhelming
> 
> I just can't wash my twists...so I'd have to redo them every 2 weeks or so.


 
Why can't you wash them? You can use Naptural's  method of washing the twists- put a homemade stocking cap on top of them to keep them from unraveling. Best thing EVER! I did that when I had my twists in.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Why can't you wash them? You can use Naptural's  method of washing the twists- put a homemade stocking cap on top of them to keep them from unraveling. Best thing EVER! I did that when I had my twists in.



I'll try it but my hair frizzes up so easily i'll try it tho if it'll keep them from unraveling.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> I'll try it but my hair frizzes up so easily i'll try it tho if it'll keep them from unraveling.


 
Did you give it a try???


----------



## Shadiyah

well on the night of the 27th I slept in honey and conditioner and last night I slept in the 
Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil. This last week or so I have been co washing everyday and putting my hair in a ponytail and plait the back.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Did you give it a try???



Naw not yet. I'm planning to do mini twists a few days before I start school which is the 22nd.


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> I'll try it but my hair frizzes up so easily i'll try it tho if it'll keep them from unraveling.


 
My hair frizzes and unravels from the root if I just spray water on my hair. I am interested in seeing how it goes for you.  I will probably try it again when my hair gets longer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

faithVA said:


> My hair frizzes and unravels from the root if I just spray water on my hair. I am interested in seeing how it goes for you.  I will probably try it again when my hair gets longer.



That's what I was gonna do is wait until my hair gets longer before I start washing them. My twists just fall apart when I try washing them.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> That's what I was gonna do is wait until my hair gets longer before I start washing them. My twists just fall apart when I try washing them.


 
man I wish I could wear twist... but I have some excited news... I now have 10" of hair all around on my head.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> man I wish I could wear twist... but I have some excited news... I now have 10" of hair all around on my head.



AAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!:scream: get it gurl!


----------



## sunnieb

Hi everyone!

I was feeling lazy tonight and thought about skipping my cowash.  I thought about what happened to me last fall when I got lazy and my length suffered.  I went ahead and cowashed and I'm so glad I did.  My hair is still damp, but I'm about to put it in 2 braids and go to bed.

Thanks for having such an active challenge!


----------



## Minty

Doing an overnight henna tonight. I'm using a different formula this time so I'll see if I like the results by tomorrow. I'll probably DC tomorrow w/Enso Cacao or Strinilla and rollerset.


----------



## Shadiyah

I was not going to co wash or nothing but I will think about rollersetting my hair or maybe after my henna next week because I am having some problems with my ends


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to install more twists this weekend. My hair is super uber thick and doesn't really fit under my wigs very easily when it's free lol


----------



## faithVA

Took my ratty braids out last night and DCd, shampooed and oil rinsed. I really can't tell if my hair is growing.   I trimmed about 1/2" to 1" about 2 weeks ago so I'm not expecting to see much. And I can tell I still need to trim another 1" of colored ends. Even with the trim, the hair from my ear back still seems to hit somewhere between my shoulder and collar bone.

I put in 2 strand twists last night and I could almost get my twists into a bunny tail. This morning I twisted my hair up into a faux french roll. 

Can't tell if its growing but I am pleased with the additional styling options. Twists into a french roll work for me.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

I couldn't keep my wash n go. I binned it up before it even dried. Been bunning all week. Helps me with the lazy days I've been having. I will probably keep bunning for a while I like that I don't have to worry about my ends. 

Here's my quick messy bun for just lounging around the house today.


----------



## Kerryann

I made 2 bottles of oil and have been using them both and ive having the itchy scratchy scalp and im excited. one more month with these braids in i hope i can make it


----------



## Shadiyah

@aunatrualmama love your hair and I am back to plaiting because something I was doing was effecting my ends. I had to trim a little last night in the back and I think that all hair growth have protiens in it. so cutting out the growth oil but still use the castor oil and a good thing is that I did reach 10" on my head. but I can  not stand when I use a new product to my regi to only end up with it messing up my ends.


----------



## Minty

I love my new henna recipe and will be doing this 1x/month - came out wonderfully. This is the time of year I start reassessing my reggie and what I want to change. Hopefully I can lock this in - and get to my ultimate goal of doing my hair on auto K.I.S.S.

This year I will also be eliminating mostly all coating, chemically laden products and replace them. My challenge will be finding a DC I want to stick with. 

Black Friday will be a haul day for DC.


----------



## Shadiyah

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I love my new henna recipe and will be doing this 1x/month - came out wonderfully. This is the time of year I start reassessing my reggie and what I want to change. Hopefully I can lock this in - and get to my ultimate goal of doing my hair on auto K.I.S.S.
> 
> This year I will also be eliminating mostly all coating, chemically laden products and replace them. My challenge will be finding a DC I want to stick with.
> 
> Black Friday will be a haul day for DC.


 
does this mean that you will getting rid of all of the cons in your regi??? and have you had any problems with the jbco??? I really think it is the hair growth oil I bought but I will see.


----------



## Minty

Shadiyah I've never had a problem with JBCO except there are certain times I can't use it. I will be getting rid of yet more products yes. I have shed roughly 3 crates worth of items and that still leaves me with a much more I have to dispose of. 

There are a few staple items that I'll keep, mostly Aloxxi products & AO.

Up until a few years ago my hobby was making products so I'm returning to that. My skin is getting more sensitive as I get older and I'm exposed to more chemicals. There is only so much resistance the body can withstand before it reacts to everything. I don't want to get to that point.


----------



## Nix08

I'm getting too confident about WL in 2013...sometimes I look in the mirror and I'm taken aback that it isn't at WL already


----------



## cheerrette

I know Im a lil late but gee golly I sho would love to join this here challenge.
I am a newbie here and this will be my first challenge. I actually challenged myself to WL by July 2013. I am from a family and place where it is believed that "Black her dont grow!" period. There is no such thing as growing your hair out because shoulder length is as long as it gets. (Even though as a child my sisters and I all had hair down our backs) So when I tell people I want to grow my hair out long they just laugh and say "yeah, ok." My best friend started laughing and said "ok you said 10 years right." So even though I'm not even sure if I would want to keep that much hair I want to grow it out just to prove them wrong. Meanwhile my DH encouraged me to join this thread because he would love for me to have long luscious locks.

I am bunning for the month of August just to see if I can do it that long. I would like to bun for the winter because thats when I get the most breakage. I am so into my hair even when I wasn't obsessed with health and growth, I was obsessed with how it looked. I have my kitchen beauticians license  so I am a DIYer. I am also 5 months post relaxer. For now I am transitioning, but every now and then I am tempted to go Whitney Houston. So far its not too bad though. My goal is full undeniable WL with a U-shape by 12/25/2013!


----------



## faithVA

cheerrette said:


> I know Im a lil late but gee golly I sho would love to join this here challenge.
> I am a newbie here and this will be my first challenge. I actually challenged myself to WL by July 2013. I am from a family and place where it is believed that "Black her dont grow!" period. There is no such thing as growing your hair out because shoulder length is as long as it gets. (Even though as a child my sisters and I all had hair down our backs) So when I tell people I want to grow my hair out long they just laugh and say "yeah, ok." My best friend started laughing and said "ok you said 10 years right." So even though I'm not even sure if I would want to keep that much hair I want to grow it out just to prove them wrong. Meanwhile my DH encouraged me to join this thread because he would love for me to have long luscious locks.
> 
> I am bunning for the month of August just to see if I can do it that long. I would like to bun for the winter because thats when I get the most breakage. I am so into my hair even when I wasn't obsessed with health and growth, I was obsessed with how it looked. I have my kitchen beauticians license  so I am a DIYer. I am also 5 months post relaxer. For now I am transitioning, but every now and then I am tempted to go Whitney Houston. So far its not too bad though. My goal is full undeniable WL with a U-shape buy 12/25/2013!


 
Welcome cheerrette,   to LCHF and the challenge

I just joined last week myself. This is a great thread with a lot of activity.


----------



## SmilingElephant

cheerrette said:


> I know Im a lil late but gee golly I sho would love to join this here challenge.
> I am a newbie here and this will be my first challenge. I actually challenged myself to WL by July 2013. I am from a family and place where it is believed that "Black her dont grow!" period. There is no such thing as growing your hair out because shoulder length is as long as it gets. (Even though as a child my sisters and I all had hair down our backs) So when I tell people I want to grow my hair out long they just laugh and say "yeah, ok." My best friend started laughing and said "ok you said 10 years right." So even though I'm not even sure if I would want to keep that much hair I want to grow it out just to prove them wrong. Meanwhile my DH encouraged me to join this thread because he would love for me to have long luscious locks.
> 
> I am bunning for the month of August just to see if I can do it that long. I would like to bun for the winter because thats when I get the most breakage. I am so into my hair even when I wasn't obsessed with health and growth, I was obsessed with how it looked. I have my kitchen beauticians license  so I am a DIYer. I am also 5 months post relaxer. For now I am transitioning, but every now and then I am tempted to go Whitney Houston. So far its not too bad though. My goal is full undeniable WL with a U-shape by 12/25/2013!



Welcome to the challenge!!! 

Yes...you can do it! And your plans for bunning sound great!! I'll be glad when I can tuck my ends under to bun again. 

The thing about bunning...make sure you moisturize and seal really well. Especially your ends before you bun.


----------



## cheerrette

YES! I am doing co washes every few days so I am wet bunning basically.  I apply leave in and moisturizer then castor oil before I "set" my bun.  On the nights where I don't co wash I rewet my ends and apply more moisturizer and castor oil.  But i am wearing a phony bun. My hair isn't long enough for a presentable bun... yet


----------



## Shadiyah

HijabiFlygirl said:


> @Shadiyah I've never had a problem with JBCO except there are certain times I can't use it. I will be getting rid of yet more products yes. I have shed roughly 3 crates worth of items and that still leaves me with a much more I have to dispose of.
> 
> There are a few staple items that I'll keep, mostly Aloxxi products & AO.
> 
> Up until a few years ago my hobby was making products so I'm returning to that. My skin is getting more sensitive as I get older and I'm exposed to more chemicals. There is only so much resistance the body can withstand before it reacts to everything. I don't want to get to that point.


 
what did you do with the crate of products???? lol


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> I'm getting too confident about WL in 2013...sometimes I look in the mirror and I'm taken aback that it isn't at WL already


 

lol you are so funny


----------



## NikkiQ

2.5-3" til APL (2.5" according to SO and some janky measuring the other day). I'm on the way to WL in 2013!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

well I just rainwashed my hair and put my jbco and hairveda whipped creme ends hydration. I will plait it in a min. I am thinking about trying to  let some of my grey  grow out. just so I can see my hair growing lol you know how you do with dye and you love to see that knew growth so that you can see how much your hair has grown lol. well let you know how well that goes because I am so attach to my henna I just mixed some up the other day and put it in the freezer but i didn't know I was going to go this route.


----------



## Shadiyah

what I am also going to try is just using two of my products.. I want to see how this works out and will keep you all posted. I will rinse my hair with water not sure if everday yet or not only because my hair gets very straight when I use the hairveda and plait my hair everyday so it will not stay plaited but back to what I was saying.

I will use my hairveda hydration and jbco and see how much growth I get and will not henna the whole month of august and since I did a henna about a week in half ago this is the very beginning of the month.


----------



## Minty

Shadiyah said:


> what did you do with the crate of products???? lol




- crates - plural. 


Moisturize and seal.
I didn't do the rollerset this morning, took the low manip. route and did plaits instead. Tonight I'm going to moisturize with Enso's Aloe & Marshmallow and seal w/my butters mix. I might do a spritz, moisturize, & seal.

re-plait and pin up.


----------



## blackbarbietea

I'm @ APL now. But I'm gonna cut my ends because I had a setback and I've been trying to hold onto the ends. But...my hair looks bad man. You know its bad when you don't get compliments anymore. And before you couldn't go two steps without a compliment.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## blackbarbietea

I'm not cutting to sl. But in that weird nowhere area between apl and sl. Its gonna be a jump tho.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## Shadiyah

blackbarbietea said:


> I'm not cutting to sl. But in that weird nowhere area between apl and sl. Its gonna be a jump tho.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Droid


 
sorry to hear about your setback.... lets really hope that we both have a summer spurt


----------



## khadicurls

I need to figure out what I want to do next with my hair. I applied henna last week for the first time and it was rough getting it out. Unfortunately I don't think my DC was moisturizing enough so I've been trying to add more to my hair by rinsing and adding oil daily. I need a new protective style for work because I don't have much time to do my hair. I've kept it in a bun this week. I'm natural and not into wigs, weaves or things like that at this time. Does anyone have any styling suggestions?


----------



## SmilingElephant

khadicurls said:


> I need to figure out what I want to do next with my hair. I applied henna last week for the first time and it was rough getting it out. Unfortunately I don't think my DC was moisturizing enough so I've been trying to add more to my hair by rinsing and adding oil daily. I need a new protective style for work because I don't have much time to do my hair. I've kept it in a bun this week. I'm natural and not into wigs, weaves or things like that at this time. Does anyone have any styling suggestions?



Twist that bad boy!!!

When in doubt...twist it out! That or braids/outs. Sometimes I go to bed with fat slug looking twists for a chunky twistout in the morning.


----------



## khadicurls

SmilingElephant said:


> Twist that bad boy!!!
> 
> When in doubt...twist it out! That or braids/outs. Sometimes I go to bed with fat slug looking twists for a chunky twistout in the morning.



Thanks @ smilingelephant I'm gonna have to work on my twisting skills. I will try to do it after work tomorrow.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I did an oil rinse while co washing today for my wash n go. I used strictly EVCO. 

Instead of leaving it for 1-2 min; I left it for 5 and when I rinsed my hair it felt like BUTTER!!! I LOVE coconut oil. Always have since I learned about it last yr. I also used it to seal in the moisture on my body.  I'm not buying anymore lotion until it starts getting cold. My skin feels SO good!! And I smelled of a real coconut all day today. 

My mom decided to TRY to point out my hair line. It's actually filling in from when I was relaxed. It just looks weird bc it's curly. You know how sone girls get the "cat ear" hairline from pulling the hair back too much? That's me. 

But it IS growing in.....mother!!!


----------



## silenttullip

@ SmilingElephant congrats on your growth, hairlines are hard to grow I'm working on growing mine... I did mini twists a few times and some stress so I think that's why it started thinning but this challenge has me on point with my moisturizing and vitamins I already see results. I feel u on the oil rinsing... The last 2 wash days have bee great I use evoo first for 30-40 mins under plastic cap and WOW it feels so nice even after shampooing it out. This challenge is great. I'm far from wl but we'll all get there I'm sure of it.


----------



## Shadiyah

khadicurls said:


> I need to figure out what I want to do next with my hair. I applied henna last week for the first time and it was rough getting it out. Unfortunately I don't think my DC was moisturizing enough so I've been trying to add more to my hair by rinsing and adding oil daily. I need a new protective style for work because I don't have much time to do my hair. I've kept it in a bun this week. I'm natural and not into wigs, weaves or things like that at this time. Does anyone have any styling suggestions?


 
If you had a time getting your henna out you may want to consiter where you are buying your henna from. you only want to use body art quality henna on your hair and you want to wash it out with conditioner. I purchase my henna from www.mehandi.com I get my oils from www.ayurnatrualbeauty.com as far as your hairstyle you can try a flat twist and use eco styler gel and tie your hair down at night. I use to do 3 of them and gather them in a bun in the back.


----------



## Whimsy

Oooooh I can join this!  I'll make it back there by 2013!


----------



## Shadiyah

Whimsy said:


> Oooooh I can join this! I'll make it back there by 2013!


 
are you sure you are not wl now lol


----------



## ImanAdero

So tonight I'm going to cowash and when I moisturize I'm REALLY going to concentrate on making sure I get to the back of my head. It still feels hard, but I know I can remedy that. 

I've also decided my next straightening will be at the end if the year, hopefully I'll be BSL by then! Then I'll be on my way to WL for sure!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Yesterday was shampoo day. I decided to do it in the shower cause I didn't feel like leaning over the sink. I decided to throw in an oil rinse. The jury is still out. I can still smell the olive oil in my hair. The leave in didn't mask the smell. I have a sensitive nose so if I like the results I will have to change oils to one that isn't as strong. But I did have little to no tangles I'm just waiting to see if my hair will feel oily or not.


----------



## Shadiyah

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Yesterday was shampoo day. I decided to do it in the shower cause I didn't feel like leaning over the sink. I decided to throw in an oil rinse. The jury is still out. I can still smell the olive oil in my hair. The leave in didn't mask the smell. I have a sensitive nose so if I like the results I will have to change oils to one that isn't as strong. But I did have little to no tangles I'm just waiting to see if my hair will feel oily or not.


 
LOL after a while you will not even smell it. I know I could not stand the smell of it nor the JBCO either but now I can hardly smell it. my nose is like that too. drives me crazy around the house.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know that I'm in the process of moving. It'll be a hit and miss for me to post in here until I get my laptop for school. 

KEEP THIS THREAD LIVE!!!

I love you ladies! Can't wait til things stabilize so that I can be here more.


----------



## Nix08

We'll be here posting and waiting for your return


----------



## faithVA

After almost a year, I am having a good hair day which will hopefully turn into a good hair week. I am enjoying my mini two strand twists. I actually feel like I have a grown up style.  If I can rock these for two weeks, it's going to make so much difference in my journey. And if I can wash them and wear them for 4 weeks, I won't even be able to live with myself. 

Oh hair gods, Please, please, please let them last.


----------



## halee_J

deleted. wrong thread LOL


----------



## nucienuce1

I wanna join! Im natural and just above APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

nucienuce1 said:


> I wanna join! Im natural and just above APL!


 
Welllllllll come on innnnnn nucienuce1


----------



## faithVA

[USER=67167 said:
			
		

> nucienuce1[/USER];13938825]I wanna join! Im natural and just above APL!


 
Welcome nucience1


----------



## Shadiyah

nucienuce1 said:


> I wanna join! Im natural and just above APL!


 
:woohoo:  this is a wonderful thread.... just stick with us and keep typing to keep us at the top. 

well my castor oil rinses have been coming along just fine. so I don't have to wrap a scarf on my head from the 3 plaits that I have been wearing in my hair. what i do after I plait them and gather them together and plait them together. once I do that I stick a little comb in them to dress them up and I take a little gel to brush my baby hair down. If my scalp starts to itching I will wash with shampoo but until then I will just rinse with water and rub my scalp with the water.


----------



## silenttullip

Shampooed with everyday shea (scalp was so greasy so I didn't prepoo with evoo but better now)
ACV Rinse
Detangle
Moisturize Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1
                EVOO
Seal          Dax

Drinking 50oz of water daily
Staying on my countrylife maxi & msm


----------



## Jewell

I don't know if I will be WL curly by late 2012 or by mid-2013.  I'm just going to keep up my regimen, take my vits, and be patient!  I hope to be WL stretched by next Spring (2012).  One thing is for sure...my 1st main goal is WL stretched, and I would be very satisfied if I reached WL curly since I have about 50% shrinkage in 90% of my hair, and the back center has a good 70% shrinkage.

On a low-manipulation 100% PS regimen for the next 8-10 months.  I'm pretty sure I will retain all I grow, God willing.


----------



## Diva_Esq

Checking in since I haven't in a lonnnnnnnnnng time! 

I'm officially past APL now  and on my way to BSL!  Cowashing daily.  Protective styling 4-6 days a week.  Loving my hair and patiently inching toward WL by 2013.


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq said:


> Checking in since I haven't in a lonnnnnnnnnng time!
> 
> I'm officially past APL now  and on my way to BSL! Cowashing daily. Protective styling 4-6 days a week. Loving my hair and patiently inching toward WL by 2013.


 
 a big congrats!!! on that one keep it coming


----------



## Nix08

Just co washed...I love love love co washing
I've always liked it but I use to feel like my hair wasn't getting clean enough...I've changed products and I do it more often. No issues now


----------



## Nix08

Does anyone NOT get a growth spurt?  My growth rate seems to be consistent, I'll take it.  Or maybe I get a spurt in the fall


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> Does anyone NOT get a growth spurt? My growth rate seems to be consistent, I'll take it. Or maybe I get a spurt in the fall


 
I'm in the Growth Spurt Challenge. I don't see anything happening . Based on the appearance of my grays it doesn't seem to be growing any faster than usual. But maybe in the fall. I'm doing henna every 30 days so I will be able to track it for sure.


----------



## Nix08

faithVA Ya, I was waiting for the summer growth spurt but it doesn't seem to be taking hold...slow and steady gets to WL 2013 I guess  Thing is I was kinda hoping for early 2013 not late


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> @faithVA Ya, I was waiting for the summer growth spurt but it doesn't seem to be taking hold...slow and steady gets to WL 2013 I guess Thing is I was kinda hoping for early 2013 not late


 
Nix08, It's way too early to think any other way than positively. 2013 is still a long way off. Slow and steady is good.


----------



## Nix08

faithVA said:


> @Nix08, It's way too early to think any other way than positively. 2013 is still a long way off. Slow and steady is good.


You are SOO right...*slaps myself into line*


----------



## faithVA

I don't know if I have retained anything since April. But I finally have twists that hang to my ears and you would think I had WL going on already.  I may look crazy swinging my lil bit of hair but I don't care, cuz I'm having a cute moment.   Even work can't bring me down this week. 

I have some many celebrations between now and WL. It's party time.


----------



## silenttullip

Let's breathe, relax, and picture ourselves with curly wl hair.
I think I'll do this exercise daily. 
Also I'll reread Chicoro's chapter on believing you can grow it
I love you ladies HAVE A GREAT REST OF THE WEEK


----------



## NikkiQ

Applied my sulfur mix again tonight with a good scalp massage  followed by a moisturizer and baggie 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Shadiyah

you know what piss me off is when I try to get one of my family members to do a length check for me using the same tee shirt that I made that I use every month. they always have a additude knowing I ask them of them every month. and when they so fast to pull the hair and take the pic and say it is still at 5 well last month my hubby got it to 6 but all of a sudden it is back to 5. I am not going to believe that I have lost hair when it feels like it has grown. I can not stand these pictures. I just can not stand them. well I am sticking to my 3 plait protective style for now. and see what happens.


----------



## silenttullip

Get your hubby to do it again!
Family is funny that way sometimes
Also if your cam has a timer set it then you can try pulling gently
Or do the tape measurements.
hth Stay positive lady



Shadiyah said:


> you know what piss me off is when I try to get one of my family members to do a length check for me using the same tee shirt that I made that I use every month. they always have a additude knowing I ask them of them every month. and when they so fast to pull the hair and take the pic and say it is still at 5 well last month my hubby got it to 6 but all of a sudden it is back to 5. I am not going to believe that I have lost hair when it feels like it has grown. I can not stand these pictures. I just can not stand them. well I am sticking to my 3 plait protective style for now. and see what happens.


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> Get your hubby to do it again!
> Family is funny that way sometimes
> Also if your cam has a timer set it then you can try pulling gently
> Or do the tape measurements.
> hth Stay positive lady


 
 well thank you very much I will try to stay away from it until the end of the month because I want to focus on moisture and protective styles.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I still have to train my SO to take a proper picture for me. He's still new to the whole length check picture deal lol


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I still have to train my SO to take a proper picture for me. He's still new to the whole length check picture deal lol



NikkiQ Ya, get prepared for him to get annoyed with taking pics (maybe I just over did it)....I ended up having to have a negotiation with DH to ensure 2 pics a months without any eye rolls or unnecessary body language


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> I ended up having to have a negotiation with DH to ensure 2 pics a months without any eye rolls or unnecessary body language


 
Too funny! Hair Negotiations


----------



## silenttullip

idk so does my trims that can take hours and measures it for me... We haven't gotten to cosistent pics yet... It was kinda like he didn't see the point but we gotta give the guys credit for trying. We're all lucky that they attempt to cooperate 
I'm thinking of getting a length check shirt and just timing it but 17 bucks will be the most I've ever spent on a shirt (I know I'm cheap lol)


----------



## Nix08

faithVA said:


> Too funny! Hair Negotiations


Funny now but I was so angry as he sat watching me trying to take self pics over and over and over and didn't offer to help....I gave him my opinion of him...needless to say I realized I would NEED his help and had to come around


----------



## Nix08

deleted...i didn't read upthread first


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> @NikkiQ Ya, get prepared for him to get annoyed with taking pics (maybe I just over did it)....I ended up having to have a negotiation with DH to ensure 2 pics a months without any eye rolls or unnecessary body language


 
I'm too impatient to negotiate. I'll just bully him. "If you don't take my pics, you don't eat b/c I'm not cooking"  JK!


----------



## silenttullip

lol dang nikki that's cold... Dude gonna have a growling tummy trying to take pics.



NikkiQ said:


> I'm too impatient to negotiate. I'll just bully him. "If you don't take my pics, you don't eat b/c I'm not cooking"  JK!


----------



## NikkiQ

silenttullip said:


> lol dang nikki that's cold... Dude gonna have a growling tummy trying to take pics.


 
I'll hold a bag of Doritos over my head to make him focus


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> I'll hold a bag of Doritos over my head to make him focus


----------



## Nix08

Friendly reminder to myself (and you) review what you've written in your hair journals


----------



## NikkiQ

I really need to start keeping a hair journal period. I bought a little notebook from Michael's (it was $1 and super cute so why not?) but haven't had a chance to start writing down my boring little hair routines.


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ that's where I got mine from too  It's almost full and full of tape holding the pages together but I like it


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm almost tempted to take my Celies out and really enjoy my own hair for a bit,but idk. The ease of just getting up in the morning and throwing on a wig has me spoiled. Right now, all I can do with my hair is a wash n go and a puff. Every other style ends up looking a mess anyway.


----------



## Nix08

Co washed today....I usually don't do a pre poo (since I've started dry dc'ing) but from now on when I co wash I'm going to add AVG to my roots and hair before getting in the shower


----------



## silenttullip

Hair journals are great... I think I'll start snapping pics and printing them to tape in my journal. I love online journaling but sometimes it makes it easier to just look in a notebook.


----------



## Shadiyah

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I still have to train my SO to take a proper picture for me. He's still new to the whole length check picture deal lol


 
They get on my last nerve they know I have a whole album that I keep of my growth stretched and with wet pic in the shower that I get my daughter to take. well I am trying to take my mind off of the pic by buying all kinds hair things like I just got this comb that has this clip attach to it. and also scrunches for my ponytails which I don't know when I will wear them because I am really loving my 3 plaits tuck in the back with the comb.


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> idk so does my trims that can take hours and measures it for me... We haven't gotten to cosistent pics yet... It was kinda like he didn't see the point but we gotta give the guys credit for trying. We're all lucky that they attempt to cooperate
> I'm thinking of getting a length check shirt and just timing it but 17 bucks will be the most I've ever spent on a shirt (I know I'm cheap lol)


 
Girl I took a old tie shirt and made my owe. just take a ruler and inch by inch down the shirt.


----------



## silenttullip

OMG OMG THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm going to try and make this over the weekend!



Shadiyah said:


> Girl I took a old tie shirt and made my owe. just take a ruler and inch by inch down the shirt.


----------



## NikkiQ

Shadiyah said:


> Girl I took a old tie shirt and made my owe. just take a ruler and inch by inch down the shirt.


 
That may be my project for the weekend. I've been putting it off for so long.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

My Goal By December 31, 2013.
Waist Length Unstretched. If I'm Not Able To Reach Waist Length I Will Settle For Mid-Back.

Currently I'm Shoulder Length (Natural) Unstretch. Think I Will Also Start A Hair Journal (What A Good Way to Keep Track Of Progress).


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> OMG OMG THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm going to try and make this over the weekend!


 
You are so welcome..... This is how I keep my own count and I also measure my hair with a measuring tape to see how many inches of hair I have on my head and I do it in different places just so that I can see if it is all growing. and it is always the same num. last time I check I had 10" of hair on my head and I came down to num 6 on my shirt but I am starting to check my length the way kimmay did hers in the front because I can pull that myself and just have someone take the pic and plus to me I can see more of the growth.


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> My Goal By December 31, 2013.
> Waist Length Unstretched. If I'm Not Able To Reach Waist Length I Will Settle For Mid-Back.
> 
> Currently I'm Shoulder Length (Natural) Unstretch. Think I Will Also Start A Hair Journal (What A Good Way to Keep Track Of Progress).


 
unstretched so that means you have more hair on your head then you think LOL good for you


----------



## RarityFluttershy

Shadiyah said:


> unstretched so that means you have more hair on your head then you think LOL good for you


 

*I Wish! I Am Greatful But So Unhappy With The Way My Hair Is Growing And Looking. Honestly It Feels Like My Hair Is Only Neck Length.*


----------



## nucienuce1

Thanks ladies Im feeling the love!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm thinking on Wednesday morning, I may take out my Celies and rock a braid out banana clip contraption since I know it'll look ridiculous but who cares. Thursday do a puff. Friday...wash n go.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Ladies today I had a hair talk w/one of the ladies on here that I consider a true hair mentor. I've decided to return to what I know really works for my hair - texlaxing. So that means that my true length right now is the new growth I've accumulated since April. 

Basically that means I would have to go from 3 inches of new growth to WL by 2013. Not sure if it that's realistic but I'm going to try my darndest. By the end of the year, I'm going to chop my curly perm ends & get my 1st relaxer. I'm planning to do better this hair journey as far as documenting with pics so I won't post any pics until I chop/relax.


----------



## NikkiQ

nakialovesshoes said:


> Ladies today I had a hair talk w/one of the ladies on here that I consider a true hair mentor. I've decided to return to what I know really works for my hair - texlaxing. So that means that my true length right now is the new growth I've accumulated since April.
> 
> Basically that means I would have to go from 3 inches of new growth to WL by 2013. Not sure if it that's realistic but I'm going to try my darndest. By the end of the year, I'm going to chop my curly perm ends & get my 1st relaxer. I'm planning to do better this hair journey as far as documenting with pics so I won't post any pics until I chop/relax.


 
Sounds like you've really thought this through and we can't wait to see the beginning of you new journey. We'll all be hear cheering you on girl!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

NikkiQ said:


> Sounds like you've really thought this through and we can't wait to see the beginning of you new journey. We'll all be hear cheering you on girl!



I had to be a grown-up (lol) & make an important decision about my hair. I like my faux natural curly perm but at the end of the day I'm still not 100% pleased with the health of my hair. The only time I've been 100% satisfied is when I was texlaxed and following/using the Wanakee routine/product line.

If I had've stayed with what I knew worked for my hair instead of trying a million other things then I would've reached my hair goals a long time ago.

It's rough thinking about starting from where my new growth is but I try to focus on the end result - my long, healthy hair!

Thanks so much for the encouragement.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Today's 'do: rinse, shingle n go, LOL


Doing a henna/indigo treatment later today. Hair is growing slowly but surely. I hope to be APL by October-December.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*^^^^^^:lovedrool:That Color Is Too Die For. Now I'm Going To Be E-Stalking You.*

*I've Been Thinking (Since Last Night) How Long Will It Take Me To Reach Waist Length? *
*Can A Natural Reach That Length Without Stretching?*


----------



## ZkittyKurls

I have my hair in yarn braids for the next 7 weeks!!


----------



## Nix08

Think I'm going to flat iron next week for a length check and mini reveal


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *I Wish! I Am Greatful But So Unhappy With The Way My Hair Is Growing And Looking. Honestly It Feels Like My Hair Is Only Neck Length.*


 
you will get there I think ours eyes are just blind because we are looking all the time


----------



## Nix08

Shadiyah said:


> you will get there I think ours eyes are just blind because we are looking all the time


That and the length we have in our day dreams are 3X's that which is on our head


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Ladies today I had a hair talk w/one of the ladies on here that I consider a true hair mentor. I've decided to return to what I know really works for my hair - texlaxing. So that means that my true length right now is the new growth I've accumulated since April.
> 
> Basically that means I would have to go from 3 inches of new growth to WL by 2013. Not sure if it that's realistic but I'm going to try my darndest. By the end of the year, I'm going to chop my curly perm ends & get my 1st relaxer. I'm planning to do better this hair journey as far as documenting with pics so I won't post any pics until I chop/relax.


 
Can I ask why you are going to chop??? if you have a jeri curl, right? and you want to go to perm now, right? you don't have to chop your hair off. only if you were going from perm hair to jeri curl hair you would have to chop.... now I am old school and it has been long long time since I was in school so if I am wrong today please let me know...  but I don't want you to lose your hair for nothing...


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *^^^^^^:lovedrool:That Color Is Too Die For. Now I'm Going To Be E-Stalking You.*
> 
> *I've Been Thinking (Since Last Night) How Long Will It Take Me To Reach Waist Length? *
> *Can A Natural Reach That Length Without Stretching?*


 
I don't see why not???? it may just be to the floor straighten


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> That and the length we have in our day dreams are 3X's that which is on our head


 

well I was kind of thinking the other way that we really can not see how long our hair is because we are blindly seeing.... like our hair is really really long but we think it is short.... like a skiny person thinking their fat when they looke in the mirror


----------



## Shadiyah

Look I was just looking and I seen that the buy 1 challenge had 8,835 replies and 100,831 lookers and we have 631 replies and 20,727 lookers.... we need to step it up a notch


----------



## Nix08

^^ I plan on posting in here more often most of the random thoughts (where I normally post) are usually in an attempt to get to WL anyways


----------



## Nix08

Although relaxed I would get the occasional SSK but now that I finger detangle/comb...none


----------



## Minty

Shadiyah said:


> Look I was just looking and I seen that the buy 1 challenge had 8,835 replies and 100,831 lookers and we have 631 replies and 20,727 lookers.... we need to step it up a notch



Shadiyah that's funny you looking at stats like that. U1B1 is alot different than this thread though. 

I'm really pleased with my hair and my products right now now. Not to not mess that up. 

Getting more consistent with my vits too.


----------



## Minty

nakialovesshoes said:


> I had to be a grown-up (lol) & make an important decision about my hair. I like my faux natural curly perm but at the end of the day I'm still not 100% pleased with the health of my hair. The only time I've been 100% satisfied is when I was texlaxed and following/using the Wanakee routine/product line.
> 
> If I had've stayed with what I knew worked for my hair instead of trying a million other things then I would've reached my hair goals a long time ago.
> 
> It's rough thinking about starting from where my new growth is but I try to focus on the end result - my long, healthy hair!
> 
> Thanks so much for the encouragement.




you'll do great nakia - I know how you feel. Now you know and you're keeping track of it so you have a great reminder for yourself. good luck


----------



## ezina

Hey, I'm currently APL (definitely BSB, maybe BSL) and I have this section in the middle of my hair (about 4-5 inches) that is under-processed. Some time ago I went to a salon to do a corrective, which did nothing so now I'm stuck with this area of my hair that always gets tangled and knotted; I suspect that it is also the cause of much of my breakage. It's really annoying since both the ends and root of my hair are straight (except the new growth, obviously). Is there any way at this stage to get the under-processed area straight like the rest of my hair without doing a comb-through corrective? I have too much regularly processed hair between the top of my under-processed hair and the root to safely do a comb-through again.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*What Do You Mean The New Beauty Supply Store Is Over There (Over Where?).*
**In My Uncle Ruckus Voice* Look I'm On A Mission From G-d, To Obtain Waist Length Hair. Now Tell Me Where This New Beauty Supply Store Is.*

*This Thread Is Really Making Me Want To Up My Hair Game. I Have My List Of Products I Must Have (Yes I Blame That On This Forum).*


----------



## Shadiyah

Minty said:


> @Shadiyah that's funny you looking at stats like that. U1B1 is alot different than this thread though.
> 
> I'm really pleased with my hair and my products right now now. Not to not mess that up.
> 
> Getting more consistent with my vits too.


 
yes I do and you know I am suppose to be sewing but I can not stay off this site. 
I also like to play in my hair a lot.


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *What Do You Mean The New Beauty Supply Store Is Over There (Over Where?).*
> **In My Uncle Ruckus Voice* Look I'm On A Mission From G-d, To Obtain Waist Length Hair. Now Tell Me Where This New Beauty Supply Store Is.*
> 
> *This Thread Is Really Making Me Want To Set Up My Hair Game. I Have My List Of Products I Must Have (Yes I Blame That On This Forum).*


 
honey you just to narrow it down to 2 that work the best and keep it moving and find a real good conditioner. I am using my jbco and haiveda whipped ends and doiing 3 plaits and tuck them up top and place a nice little comb in there to hide my ends but for those of you that have to go out for work or what ever I know you need more dos to show off your hair. I am just saying you don't need a lot and a lot of stuff you need is right in your kitchen. lol


----------



## Nix08

About to wash out my HOT (Wheat germ, amla, coconut, avocado) - well co wash it out....I love co washing


----------



## Minty

co-washing is a great stress reliever. LOL


----------



## Nix08

Minty said:


> co-washing is a great stress reliever. LOL


OMG yes it is!!!!


----------



## khadicurls

Shadiyah said:


> If you had a time getting your henna out you may want to consiter where you are buying your henna from. you only want to use body art quality henna on your hair and you want to wash it out with conditioner. I purchase my henna from www.mehandi.com I get my oils from www.ayurnatrualbeauty.com as far as your hairstyle you can try a flat twist and use eco styler gel and tie your hair down at night. I use to do 3 of them and gather them in a bun in the back.



Shadiyah, I love your name. I used BAQ henna. I think it was my technique. I may henna again next Saturday and I will be more patient and use your suggestions. Thanks. It looks like I'll either be flat twisting or 2 strand twisting it maybe both. I'm not good at cornrows.


----------



## Nix08

Normally at 7 weeks post I start to get agitated with my new growth. I am now just about 10 weeks and starting to get agitated.  Co washing has given me 3 extra weeks of enjoying my hair.  I don't know if I'll make it to 16 as planned


----------



## silenttullip

u only have 6 to go u'll be there in no time


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Can't Wait Until Tomorrow. Get To Explore The New Beauty Supply Store. Hopefully There Is Some Henna And Dominican Conditioners. I'm Kind Of Convinced That Dominican Conditioners Will Take My Hair To Waist Length.*


----------



## jenny87

I'm in.  I think.  I am new to the board and trying to figure out a regiment.  Right now I am SL, almost APL.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## silenttullip

Welcome to the board & the thread 
How's your regimen compilation going?



jenny87 said:


> I'm in.  I think.  I am new to the board and trying to figure out a regiment.  Right now I am SL, almost APL.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Can't Wait Until Tomorrow. Get To Explore The New Beauty Supply Store. Hopefully There Is Some Henna And Dominican Conditioners. I'm Kind Of Convinced That Dominican Conditioners Will Take My Hair To Waist Length.*


 
I've been wanting to try the Dominican Conditioners. I don't even know if my beauty supply store carries them. I've only been in there once in the past 2 years! lol I'm going to check soon, if not I will order one offline. I'm still deciding which one though.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

RarityFluttershy said:


> My Goal By December 31, 2013.
> Waist Length Unstretched. If I'm Not Able To Reach Waist Length I Will Settle For Mid-Back.
> 
> Currently I'm Shoulder Length (Natural) Unstretch. Think I Will Also Start A Hair Journal (What A Good Way to Keep Track Of Progress).


 
This is my goal too! I want it at this cause I'm seriously thinking about cutting out heat forever(right now im at 2x a year max). My hair has benefitted as I have slowly cut out the heat since going natural.

I hope we both make it!


----------



## Minty

I am so in love with my hair right now. I have soft ng, I have no dryness and min. breakage at the line of demarcation, and my relaxed ends feel like silk. 

I am SO sticking to this regimen. 

Tried out my new Enso Cacao DC a few days ago. Its a'ight but nothing to right home about. It's great on sale though.


----------



## Shadiyah

khadicurls said:


> @Shadiyah, I love your name. I used BAQ henna. I think it was my technique. I may henna again next Saturday and I will be more patient and use your suggestions. Thanks. It looks like I'll either be flat twisting or 2 strand twisting it maybe both. I'm not good at cornrows.


 
thank you I loved that name when I picked it out now I have a daughter after me. 

yes try it I think you will find it much easier. I don't mix my henna like everyone else on here I just do lemon juice and never had a problem. you will learn what your hair like.


----------



## Shadiyah

I haven't touch my hair all day and I feel so like I am going through withdrawl lol I have been out all day with my daughter and grands and then to my mom and dad's houses I am just getting in the bed. it's a shame but when we get together and so many houses to stop at it be all nighters. I am so use to everyone gathering at my house and being here all night and that just what my dad said. my back is killing me. well I just tied it up and play play when I wake up. plus it needs a rinse.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I've been wanting to try the Dominican Conditioners. I don't even know if my beauty supply store carries them. I've only been in there once in the past 2 years! lol I'm going to check soon, if not I will order one offline. I'm still deciding which one though.


 
*(Way Back When) When I Was Hooked On Dominican Conditioners I Loved, Loved The Black Cream, Coconut, And Avocado Conditioner. *
*These Are Products That Worked For Me But I Stopped Using.*

**Pours A Little Sauve Coconut Conditioner Out For The Once Beloved Conditioners**


----------



## RarityFluttershy

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> This is my goal too! I want it at this cause I'm seriously thinking about cutting out heat forever(right now im at 2x a year max). My hair has benefitted as I have slowly cut out the heat since going natural.
> 
> I hope we both make it!


 
*Awww Girl, We Will Get There. Right Now I'm Using No Heat At All. Actually I Never Use Heat Anyways.*


----------



## Nix08

Nix08 said:


> Normally at 7 weeks post I start to get agitated with my new growth. I am now just about 10 weeks and starting to get agitated.  Co washing has given me 3 extra weeks of enjoying my hair.  I don't know if I'll make it to 16 as planned



The difference a day makes....I did some pincurls last night  I can do this 16 weeks here I come


----------



## Nix08

When I next do my HOT I'm taking out the coconut and amla oil....and leave just the WGO, avocado and hemp  I'm being so stubborn, I don't fancy coconut oil yet I still try and find a way to use it


----------



## Nix08

Planning to flat iron this week... likely thursday and maintain it with pin curls for an event on sunday. So a couple more co washes this week then a clarifying wash. I hope one of my Aubrey Organics conditioners come before then so I can use one for a delightful DC


----------



## Kerryann

Washed these braids yesterday and lord knows i need to take these things out my growth is very noticeable for a month and the front ones are hanging on for dear life but i refuse to take it down until the end of the month


----------



## Minty

I'm going hard on the growth aids/scalp care for the rest of this year. I usually get 1/2" per month but I will have a solid 3/4-1" from now on God willing. 

Sitting here with a hair pack on my scalp: Strong tea of Black & hibiscus leaves, 2 tsp Saw Palmetto & Pygeum, Zinc, 1 tsp. MSM, 3 tbsp brahmi, 3 tbsp bhringraj, 2 tsp cassia, 3 tbsp AO Rose Mosqueta. 

Sprayed hair/scalp down with tea and added pack to the scalp, Kenra on the ends - heat cap. I'll probably leave this on for the rest day.


----------



## jenny87

silenttullip said:


> Welcome to the board & the thread
> How's your regimen compilation going?



I have no clue! lol.  I am trying to read everything, but most of the stuff is confusing.  Like end sealing? How do I do that? How do I know what to use?  Right now I am going to try to deep condition once a week and little heat.  I mostly wear wigs or weave anyway.   

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I can't remember if I posted in here or not & tried to join LOL I BC'ed 2 months ago & my ultimate goal is WL...can I do it in 2.5 years?! Well I am going to try my hardest to make it! My hair is 5.5-6.5 inches now. I will need to get 6 inches a year (even after 2 mini trims per year).  So to be safe I need 7 inches per year  I know I can do it! Jesus help me...

I did measurements (for full measurements I added 2-3 inches LOL):
APL (9-9.5 inches)
Full APL (11 inches)
Full BSL (14 inches)
WL (19-19.5 inches)
Full WL (22 inches)

So...uh...I need to get on it ASAP  I just want to be scraping WL by my sorority's centennial too  I want to be full WL by December 2013  First goal is APL by the end of the year. Why do I feel like I already wrote this somewhere on this board?! I am losing my mind hehehe


----------



## Nix08

Ladies we ought to post our milestone...here are my most recent ones:
-I can feel the ends of my hair when I reach up behind my back now
-when i'm washing my hair if I put all my hair to the side and lay it in front of me I can see a few inches of my ends when I look down
- I have some Mizani something of the other that's suppose to help with those broken little hairs ...I never used it and seemingly will not need to.  Wasted money but the breakage I was anticipating just isn't there

What are yours?


----------



## Minty

Nix08 - is it Mizani H20? That stuff is great for breakage! All you need is a dab. 

Well my milestone is I feel my hair on my back - the weight of it. This is great. It is also past APL now, so I very pleased with this.

- Co-washed w/Nioxin conditioner. Man I love the "mintiness" of this conditioner. I just put it in a wet bun w/some QB CDTG and a bit of oil.


----------



## Nix08

Minty yes it is  I'll hold on to it when I start wearing my hair out and flat ironed more (if I do) then I suspect that I'll need it....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey.ladies!
I.hope.ya'll.dont.mind.my.typing...im.on.my.phone.and.my.spacebar.doesnt.work.anymore....but.i.just.wanted.to.point.out.my.milestone!....my.curly.puff.is.HUGE!...And.it.has.weight.to.it!


----------



## NikkiQ

I was too tickled at getting a decent wash n go for the first time 2 months after my BC, a puff in the same month, and now...I can feel hair a little past my shoulders when I wash my hair!!! At first I thought a rubber band was dangling or something  but when I felt it and realized it was my hair, it was a total "holy crap!!!" moment.


----------



## silenttullip

Sounds like a good start. I mostly do wigs too.
For sealing you'd use a water based moisturizer or leave in conditioner or your regular conditioner and then put something heavier over it for example shea butter, olive oil (evoo), wheat germ oil, safflower oil, coconut oil or even grease. Once you find what works it will be easier but yep you seal by using something that gives your hair water based moisture and then something oil based to lock it in. Hope that made sense I know it can be kinda confusing. I spent most of 2009 doing trial and error with products and techniques. Now I'm in the tweaking my regimen mode since I get what my hair likes I gotta figure out what order it likes it in. Then onto styling so it's all a process. By the way you know if it's water based usually if the first ingredient is water or if you put mostly water in your own mix. You know its mostly oil if thats the first ingredients. 



jenny87 said:


> I have no clue! lol.  I am trying to read everything, but most of the stuff is confusing. * Like end sealing? How do I do that? How do I know what to use? * Right now I am going to try to deep condition once a week and little heat.  I mostly wear wigs or weave anyway.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## silenttullip

Milestones... Getting my hair to lay down... I didn't like when after I'd ash it it would stand up like I got electrocuted. Detangling in 30 mins or less. Finding a moisturiing shampoo that doesn't drive my scalp crazy. Finding a scalp care shampoo that doesn't strip my scalp. Not pulling hair out everytime I shampoo. Actually seeing growth. All those things are stuff I never thought about until this thread it makes me feel good like its not all work in vain.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey.ladies!
> I.hope.ya'll.dont.mind.my.typing...im.on.my.phone.and.my.spacebar.doesnt.work.anymore....but.i.just.wanted.to.point.out.my.milestone!....my.curly.puff.is.HUGE!...And.it.has.weight.to.it!



Ah yes..the feel of weight makes me 



NikkiQ said:


> I was too tickled at getting a decent wash n go for the first time 2 months after my BC, a puff in the same month, and now...I can feel hair a little past my shoulders when I wash my hair!!! At first I thought a rubber band was dangling or something  but when I felt it and realized it was my hair, it was a total "holy crap!!!" moment.



Yes, let call them "holy crap" moments...I like that much more



silenttullip said:


> Milestones... Getting my hair to lay down... *I didn't like when after I'd ash it it would stand up like I got electrocuted.* Detangling in 30 mins or less. Finding a moisturiing shampoo that doesn't drive my scalp crazy. Finding a scalp care shampoo that doesn't strip my scalp. Not pulling hair out everytime I shampoo. Actually seeing growth. All those things are stuff I never thought about until this thread it makes me feel good like its not all work in vain.



That's too funny....


----------



## Nix08

Am I suppose to do a DC after a Hot oil treatment?...The day of them my hair feel strong but hard (almost like protein overload) the next wash after it airdries it feel amazing!  Soft and the roots are so tangle free...what's up?


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> Am I suppose to do a DC after a Hot oil treatment?...The day of them my hair feel strong but hard (almost like protein overload) the next wash after it airdries it feel amazing! Soft and the roots are so tangle free...what's up?


 
do you do them alone, before shampoo, after shampoo, etc?


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> do you do them alone, before shampoo, after shampoo, etc?



I've done it twice each time I've one them alone before co washing...the next co wash it feels great.  Am I suppose to shampoo them out?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooo....ive.been.in.lurkmode.......and.i.MUST.say....you.ladies.are.doing.a.great.job.at.keeping.this.thread.active....shoutout.to.all.the.new.ppls!....


----------



## Imani

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I can't remember if I posted in here or not & tried to join LOL I BC'ed 2 months ago & my ultimate goal is WL...can I do it in 2.5 years?! Well I am going to try my hardest to make it! My hair is 5.5-6.5 inches now. I will need to get 6 inches a year (even after 2 mini trims per year).  So to be safe I need 7 inches per year  I know I can do it! Jesus help me...
> 
> I did measurements (for full measurements I added 2-3 inches LOL):
> APL (9-9.5 inches)
> Full APL (11 inches)
> Full BSL (14 inches)
> WL (19-19.5 inches)
> Full WL (22 inches)
> 
> So...uh...I need to get on it ASAP  I just want to be scraping WL by my sorority's centennial too  I want to be full WL by December 2013  First goal is APL by the end of the year. Why do I feel like I already wrote this somewhere on this board?! I am losing my mind hehehe



LilMissSunshine5 We sound like we are about at the same spot. I'm also looking at full APL being 11 inches. I think I can hit that or close to it by the end of the year.

I think I may be shorter than you tho bc I don't think I need quite that much hair to be WL.


----------



## silenttullip

It's been easy to keep it active cause we all seem to be on one accord and try to help each other and laugh with each other lol. I'm so glad u didn't stay away long I was concerned like "when she coming back"



SmilingElephant said:


> Sooo....ive.been.in.lurkmode.......and.i.MUST.say....you.ladies.are.doing.a.great.job.at.keeping.this.thread.active....shoutout.to.all.the.new.ppls!....


----------



## Imani

double post


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Imani- I am pretty tall  Just a little under 5'9"  Plus, I have a long torso too SMH A recipe for hair growing frustration


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

silenttullip- Please share what shampoos don't make your scalp crazy & what scalp care shampoo isn't too stripping?! I have seborrheic dermatitis & lately it has been kicking my butt  I know scratching my scalp is bad, but the itching is getting unbearable  I am hoping this isn't hindering my progress too much erplexed



silenttullip said:


> Milestones... Getting my hair to lay down... I didn't like when after I'd ash it it would stand up like I got electrocuted. Detangling in 30 mins or less. Finding a moisturiing shampoo that doesn't drive my scalp crazy. Finding a scalp care shampoo that doesn't strip my scalp. Not pulling hair out everytime I shampoo. Actually seeing growth. All those things are stuff I never thought about until this thread it makes me feel good like its not all work in vain.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> I've done it twice each time I've one them alone before co washing...the next co wash it feels great. Am I suppose to shampoo them out?


 

I would just do a really thorough rinse followed by maybe a 30min DC to get the softness back in there.


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> I would just do a really thorough rinse followed by maybe a 30min DC to get the softness back in there.


NikkiQ  Thanks I will do that for sure next time


----------



## Minty

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> silenttullip- Please share what shampoos don't make your scalp crazy & what scalp care shampoo isn't too stripping?! I have seborrheic dermatitis & lately it has been kicking my butt  I know scratching my scalp is bad, but the itching is getting unbearable  I am hoping this isn't hindering my progress too much erplexed



Nexxus Vitatress is my favorite

I know the Nizoral is drying but it really does calm the inflammation and itching. It keep your hair from getting dried out: DC on dry hair. Add your DC, and layer with oil. When your DC time is up then shampoo normally. You keep your hair from drying out and cleanse your scalp at the same time.


----------



## Shadiyah

Minty said:


> I'm going hard on the growth aids/scalp care for the rest of this year. I usually get 1/2" per month but I will have a solid 3/4-1" from now on God willing.
> 
> Sitting here with a hair pack on my scalp: Strong tea of Black & hibiscus leaves, 2 tsp Saw Palmetto & Pygeum, Zinc, 1 tsp. MSM, 3 tbsp brahmi, 3 tbsp bhringraj, 2 tsp cassia, 3 tbsp AO Rose Mosqueta.
> 
> Sprayed hair/scalp down with tea and added pack to the scalp, Kenra on the ends - heat cap. I'll probably leave this on for the rest day.


 
I have been doing the same as far as the growth aids. I am jumping between the oil mixture and bhringraj. getting ready to do bhringraj tonight. oh I don't know how much growth I get per month yet because I was always hennaing every month but this month I am holding off just so I can see how much grey I get to measure.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Minty- Thank you so much!  I welcome any suggestions! I have been struggling with this for some time & it was part of the reason I decided to go natural  I have prescription shampoo (Ketoconazole 2%), but it is drying so I haven't been using it much. But I can't take this latest flare up, so I'll definitely pick it back up


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I did measurements (for full measurements I added 2-3 inches LOL):
> APL (9-9.5 inches)
> Full APL (11 inches)
> Full BSL (14 inches)
> WL (19-19.5 inches)
> Full WL (22 inches)


 
Finally somone that has the same numbers as I do. I am almost full apl at 10". I don't want to flat iron to see what it looks like but I really do you know what I mean. I don't want to put my hair through that. but man I would love to see. but not now lol


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> Ladies we ought to post our milestone...here are my most recent ones:
> -I can feel the ends of my hair when I reach up behind my back now
> -when i'm washing my hair if I put all my hair to the side and lay it in front of me I can see a few inches of my ends when I look down
> - I have some Mizani something of the other that's suppose to help with those broken little hairs ...I never used it and seemingly will not need to. Wasted money but the breakage I was anticipating just isn't there
> 
> What are yours?


 
like you I can now pull my hair from behind
I am now taking pictures of my length checks from the front like kimmay does. 
my ends are silky smooth castor oil really works.


----------



## NikkiQ

You know what? I'm gonna take my lazy butt to K-Mart tomorrow and get a soft measuring tape and a plain t-shirt to make a length check shirt. I wish I knew how many inches it would take for me to hit the next milestone. All I know is I'm around 2.5" from APL now.


----------



## Nix08

How do you guys measure your hair?  I measure from my hairline at my forehead, over my head and down my back it's more convenient for me that way but you guys are not measuring that way based on the numbers.


----------



## silenttullip

I have flares of SD too... Chagrin Valley Shampoo Bars or Giovanni Triple Treat both help a lot. After that putting Braggs ACV in a spray bottle with water and letting it sit on my scalp a little while then rinsing helps too.
For moisturizing shampoo so far Everyday Shea Moisturizing Shampoo is doing well for my hair staying moist and scalp not itching for about a week verses the usual crazy itch every 3-4 days. I've only been using everyday shea a month though but Chagrin Valley & Giovanni have been with me for about a year. None of the dermatologist suggestions ever worked so when I came here I had to dig deep and search. Now I just gotta find a conditioner that doesn't bother me but is still thick hth



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> silenttullip- Please share what shampoos don't make your scalp crazy & what scalp care shampoo isn't too stripping?! I have seborrheic dermatitis & lately it has been kicking my butt  I know scratching my scalp is bad, but the itching is getting unbearable  I am hoping this isn't hindering my progress too much erplexed


----------



## silenttullip

I measure from scalp down....
I measure sides nape bangs and crown with the white measuring tape I use to measure myself for working out. I also use it to estimate how many inches it will take to hit the next length



Nix08 said:


> How do you guys measure your hair?  I measure from my hairline at my forehead, over my head and down my back it's more convenient for me that way but you guys are not measuring that way based on the numbers.


----------



## silenttullip

Wanted to say sorry for the 2 postings in a row I just noticed the thing that says multiquote


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Though I'm not really sure of what the total measurements are, this pic gives me an idea of where my milestones are.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

silenttullip- God bless your heart! Your suggestions are saving my life  I have been having a bad flare for 2 weeks & scratching my head up  It is driving me insane & I hope I don't have a set back bc I am damaging my scalp SMH I am breaking my "no-buy" challenge to grab the things you suggested bc I am pretty miserable


----------



## Shadiyah

NikkiQ said:


> You know what? I'm gonna take my lazy butt to K-Mart tomorrow and get a soft measuring tape and a plain t-shirt to make a length check shirt. I wish I knew how many inches it would take for me to hit the next milestone. All I know is I'm around 2.5" from APL now.


 
the shirt does make it easier but it will be going by your measurements not someone elses. and once you hit apl it is 3" to hit bsl.


----------



## Nix08

nakialovesshoes said:


> Though I'm not really sure of what the total measurements are, this pic gives me an idea of where my milestones are. View attachment 121659



nakialovesshoes I'm definitely getting DH to take a pic like that for me (on one of my 2 monthly pic passes)


----------



## Nix08

So I woke up this morning feeling very agitatederplexed...Why you ask??  I had a dream.... that DH cut my hair off while I slept.  I got up and was running my hand through my hair and realized something was off...ran to the mirror and saw that it was significantly shorter.  I was so confused, I didn't understand what happened.  I ask him and he had 'a look' on his face and said I needed it  I tried to keep it together but then just bawled and bawled  !

ETA: Just to clarify I was not crying when I woke up...I'm not that extra


----------



## silenttullip

Dang I feel bad ur breaking ur challenge... One tip I know its hard
but DON'T SCRATCH massage. Maybe with oil or without. It should
soothe the scalp without damaging.
It's cause of my scalp that I can't keep challenges like that
I would say start with chagrin valley they have samples that 
last a long time... Also make sure to test whichever shampoo bars
you buy first. I love the Rosemary Mint it takes away the sores
and redness, the tea tree & neem, ayurvedic herb, carrot milk & honey, olive and babassu are also my favorites. For Giovanni it gives itch relief 
pretty fast I can even cowash with their conditioner which is usually horrible for scalps with SD. But anywho I do hope it works for you. 




LilMissSunshine5 said:


> silenttullip- God bless your heart! Your suggestions are saving my life  I have been having a bad flare for 2 weeks & scratching my head up  It is driving me insane & I hope I don't have a set back bc I am damaging my scalp SMH I am breaking my "no-buy" challenge to grab the things you suggested bc I am pretty miserable



Nix08 I'm sorry girl I hope u feel betta though but I'm glad it was just a dream


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> So I woke up this morning feeling very agitatederplexed...Why you ask?? I had a dream.... that DH cut my hair off while I slept. I got up and was running my hand through my hair and realized something was off...ran to the mirror and saw that it was significantly shorter. I was so confused, I didn't understand what happened. I ask him and he had 'a look' on his face and said I needed it I tried to keep it together but then just bawled and bawled  !
> 
> ETA: Just to clarify I was not crying when I woke up...I'm not that extra


 
Girrrrrrl I'm glad it was a dream. I don't wanna have to hem ya hubby up for touching that pretty hair lol


----------



## Nix08

I forgot about this dream...off to have a word with hubby just in case my dream was a foreshadowing of sorts


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*What Is The Waist Length Class Of 2013 Doing To Stop Breakage?*
*It Looks Like My Ends Are Breaking Off A Little Too Mucherplexed. I'm At The Point To Where I Want To Cut.*

*A Little About My Hair; I'm Natural, No Heat (Ever), And My Protective Style Is A Pony Tail. *

*Any Advice?*


----------



## Minty

Breakage - in no order: 

Mizani H20 

1 egg in your DC

Henna - sans any lemon/acv

focus on moisture

go hard on ceramides


----------



## Minty

shampooed with my new shampoo, trying to calm down this itchy scalp - boy it made it so dry. I didn't DC - never DC when you use a active rich shampoo unless its a companion conditioner. 

Used QB CTDG, layered with my oil and layered that w/JBCO. After 1 1/2 hours of smoothing, and finger detangling my hair was back. 

I'm not sure how I'm going to handle this new product yet as I had oiled my hair w/JBCO before I washed. I think I'm going to add it to a small applicator bottle and dilute it. I'll also wash in braids. 

off to take my vits and go to bed.


----------



## Shadiyah

Last night I tried to write this but I fell asleep in the computer    I did a bhringraj treatment and then I decided to do a cassia treatment and left it on over night. I know I am staying away from henna all month but I still want the thickness and shine. First time I did this and really I can not say that I see what I see once I rinse the henna. I don't think there is anything that can beat henna when it comes to shine. It is really a shame that I stay on here all night until I just drop on the computer in my lap


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *What Is The Waist Length Class Of 2013 Doing To Stop Breakage?*
> *It Looks Like My Ends Are Breaking Off A Little Too Mucherplexed. I'm At The Point To Where I Want To Cut.*
> 
> *A Little About My Hair; I'm Natural, No Heat (Ever), And My Protective Style Is A Pony Tail. *
> 
> *Any Advice?*


 
you know I have been doing great with castor oil. I use hairveda whipped creme ends hydration and jamaican black castor oil and I have no problems but when I wear a ponytail I make sure I plait it and put ponytail holders down it and one on the end.


----------



## Nix08

Pincurls are the bizness!!! I tried them and I'm very happy....I only did the first one the way I had intended but the rest came out nice still.  At 10wks post I don't have that big hair that I'm not into.  Happily stretching this relaxer again


----------



## silenttullip

Clarified with Chagrin Valley Rosemary Mint, Conditioned with Vo5 Strengthening, ACV Rinse... HS14in1, WSB, & Dax then detangled and braided up. Hopefully all is well.
I'm loving this reggie so far.


----------



## Minty

hair is still moisturized from yesterday. I think I'm going to leave the flat twists in for the rest of the week. Maybe I'll spray some aloe and baggie a bit today.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Vitamins:scratchch. What Is Everyone Taking?*


----------



## Nix08

Multi vitamin and omega's 3, 6, 9.


----------



## Meritamen

Has anyone been having trouble with mid-shaft splits along the length of their hair. Does anyone know what causes them or how to prevent them?
I don't know what I am doing wrong. I rarely get split ends but now I am noticing these splits along the length of my hair and it is discouraging because when the hair breaks off it will take length along with it.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I am taking Nioxin (1 daily) & 3 Fish Oil capsules daily for my Omegas...thinking about adding a multi soon!


----------



## Minty

Multi-vitamin
Evening Primose
MSM
Nioxin


----------



## Nix08

Minty What does Evening Primrose do...I see several people taking it.


----------



## Minty

Got a new book yesterday on old Chinese beauty secrets. It looked very interesting on my first read. I'm going to track down some of the herbs and give the rinses a go. 

I'm getting to that meh stage of my hair. I'm certainly glad the itching has completely gone away. I was about to go the derma on that one. But I'm considering going to a weekly schedule (will never happen). I guess I wish I could do a weekly.


----------



## Minty

I take it for my hormones but I too have seen others take it for their hair. I need to look that up.


----------



## Minty

Nourish nails, scalp, and hair:

The rich stores of essential fatty acids in evening primrose oil not only prevent nails from cracking but also help to keep them generally healthy. In addition, the essential fatty acids nourish the scalp, making the supplement potentially valuable in treating a variety of hair problems.

-from herbalwisdom.com

I'd assume since it has such success w/hormonal issues it would also help w/hair.


----------



## faithVA

I am taking a Multi-vitamin and Biotin. I saw the Biotin at the store yesterday for $3, so why not. I just hope I really take it instead of it sitting in my bag. 

I will probably pick up some calcium this weekend. I ran out.


----------



## Nix08

So, I've discovered pincurls...they give me the EXACT hair I want  I am so in love  There has been an extra pep in my step and no mirror has passed me by


----------



## faithVA

[USER=266904 said:
			
		

> Nix08[/USER];13993045]So, I've discovered pincurls...they give me the EXACT hair I want I am so in love There has been an extra pep in my step and no mirror has passed me by


 
    Pics? Someone said lovely hair.... Where are the pics?


----------



## Nix08

The pics don't do it justice though  I'll get some though...it's only proper etiquette


----------



## Nix08

Ok so to me the pics don't do it justice BUT I love


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> View attachment 121817
> 
> View attachment 121819
> 
> View attachment 121821
> 
> Ok so to me the pics don't do it justice BUT I love


 
Thanks Nix08. They may not do it justice but it sure helps me see what you are talking about. When you said pin curls I imagined these teeny tiny tight curls all over your head.   But your pictures cleared that up. You have a nice soft curl. Looks really good.


----------



## Nix08

faithVA said:


> Thanks @Nix08. They may not do it justice but it sure helps me see what you are talking about. When you said pin curls I imagined these teeny tiny tight curls all over your head.   But your pictures cleared that up. You have a nice soft curl. Looks really good.



Thanks @faithVA.  I know what you mean though...you roll up the hair with your fingers then pin them in place..I think they should be called finger curls  I know you're natural so it doesn't apply but there are different ways of rolling to get the look you want.


----------



## sarathu

Nix08 I love those curls! Did you do them on wet or dry hair? Also how did you do that bun in your avi?


----------



## Nix08

sarathu said:


> @Nix08 I love those curls! Did you do them on wet or dry hair? Also how did you do that bun in your avi?



sarathu Well the curls I did on airdried hair...I pin them as pincurl technique #2 in the attached link: http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled4.html
she's a member here (she sells the hydrathermal products).  First I moisturized and sealed like usual then did them then tied my hair up.  Untie, unpin finger loosen and voila
As for the bun that's a banana clip put in horizontally (as taught to me by @divachyk)  The smaller the banana clip the better I think OH and using a banana clip makes bun making super duper easy.....trust me I'm style challenged so that banana clip and these pincurls have been delightful wonders for me


----------



## Minty

I lurve pin curls.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I.have.discovered.that.my.skin.seems.to.break.out.with.acne.when.i.use.products.with.cones.in.them.....im.not.100%.sure.but.have.have.noticed.more.pimples.lately.on.my.back.and.body......so.im.gonna.use.up.what.i.have.and.try.using.Yes.to.Carrots...since.i..their.skincare.stuff....or.Giovanni.....sorry.for.all.the.dots.ya'll....bear.wit.meh.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> I.have.discovered.that.my.skin.seems.to.break.out.with.acne.when.i.use.products.with.cones.in.them.....im.not.100%.sure.but.have.have.noticed.more.pimples.lately.on.my.back.and.body......so.im.gonna.use.up.what.i.have.and.try.using.Yes.to.Carrots...since.i..their.skincare.stuff....or.Giovanni.....sorry.for.all.the.dots.ya'll....bear.wit.meh.



This is in part why I decided to be as natural with my products as I could....I didn't want WL hair just for me to use it to hide back acne (from air drying)


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant your dotted posts make me chuckle


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

@silenttullip- Thank you so much for the suggestions! I went back to the derm today and they gave me oral ketoconazole to take to calm this latest flare...I was originally on a no-buy challenge for conditioner (bc I have a problem with trying to find the "best" one & currently have about 20 different ones ). I then just extended it to all hair products bc I am poor, but this was serious, so don't feel bad  I left work early yesterday to buy shampoo bc it was so bad  I used Selsun Blue Medicated with Menthol & got relief for the first time in WEEKS  I am hoping the oral treatment will help for an extended period of time  I have been in the co-washing challenge since going natural, so maybe that led to my latest flare up?!  DAMN YOU SEBORRHEIC DERMATITIS
:burning:   :210::hardslap:



silenttullip said:


> Dang I feel bad ur breaking ur challenge... One tip I know its hard
> but DON'T SCRATCH massage. Maybe with oil or without. It should
> soothe the scalp without damaging.
> It's cause of my scalp that I can't keep challenges like that
> I would say start with chagrin valley they have samples that
> last a long time... Also make sure to test whichever shampoo bars
> you buy first. I love the Rosemary Mint it takes away the sores
> and redness, the tea tree & neem, ayurvedic herb, carrot milk & honey, olive and babassu are also my favorites. For Giovanni it gives itch relief
> pretty fast I can even cowash with their conditioner which is usually horrible for scalps with SD. But anywho I do hope it works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nix08 I'm sorry girl I hope u feel betta though but I'm glad it was just a dream


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant your dotted posts make me chuckle


 ......LOL!....lemme.alone!...all.my.friends.laugh.at.me.when.i.text.them...its.my.fault....i.got.water.in.my.keyboard.and.the.spacebar.died.and.my.b.button.barely.wants.to.work....i'll.have.my.laptop.soon.tho


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> ......LOL!....lemme.alone!...all.my.friends.laugh.at.me.when.i.text.them...its.my.fault....i.got.water.in.my.keyboard.and.the.spacebar.died.and.my.b.button.barely.wants.to.work....i'll.have.my.laptop.soon.tho


 
we.love.you.anyway.girl


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> we.love.you.anyway.girl


 ..HOT.MESS!...in.the.corner.------>_/..NOW!.....love.you.too.now.....OMG!...im.laughin.so.hard.and.i.dont.even.feel.good.right.now....lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...so.i.went.swimming.earlier.today....and.i.had.a.moment.where.i.came.up.from.the.water.and.i.felt.my.hair.touch.my.back!!!!.....AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!....and.yes.i.shook.my.curly.fro...showing.off.in.the.pool.LOL....i.need.to.stop.being.vain.....but.im.just.so.excited.seeing.my.hair.grow.and.loving.the.curls.and.all.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...so.i.went.swimming.earlier.today....and.i.had.a.moment.where.i.came.up.from.the.water.and.i.felt.my.hair.touch.my.back!!!!.....AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!....and.yes.i.shook.my.curly.fro...showing.off.in.the.pool.LOL....i.need.to.stop.being.vain.....but.im.just.so.excited.seeing.my.hair.grow.and.loving.the.curls.and.all.


   Shake.it.baby.shake.it


----------



## Nix08

Ladies very seriously, you must start thinking about what you`ll contribute to this thread in a couple years


----------



## SmilingElephant

^...thats.not.fair!.LOL!!!...i.just.took.some.Benadryl...it.feels.like.an.allergy.attack...sneezing,sinus.pressure.blahdy.blah....i'll.say.30.minutes.i'll.be.knocked......out....i.liked.the.pincurls.too!


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant have a great sleep - I should be going to bed myself


----------



## Minty

Nix08 said:


> Ladies very seriously, you must start thinking about what you`ll contribute to this thread in a couple years



I know right! 

Evening y'all. Made miso soup w/kale, bok choy and rock shrimp tonight and had a small piece of salmon on the side. So freaking delicious. My eldest boy is making a blueberry cobbler right now goin in the oven. Ummmhmmm. 

So could I go a week without washing - of course not! 

I diluted that new shampoo and it made a big difference. I like it so far - but I did have alot of oil on my hair prior to washing and it bout stripped all of that off. I used a new conditioner today too and it was a great scalp experience. Oh wow. I'll now after a few weeks if it is worth repurchasing. 

Used Aloxxi Keratin Treatment on my hair length. I needed the protein. I'm in braids now and hope I can make 4 days.


----------



## Nix08

Minty said:


> I know right!
> 
> Evening y'all. M*ade miso soup w/kale, bok choy and rock shrimp tonight and had a small piece of salmon on the side. So freaking delicious. My eldest boy is making a blueberry cobbler right now goin in the oven. Ummmhmmm. *
> 
> So could I go a week without washing - of course not!
> 
> I diluted that new shampoo and it made a big difference. I like it so far - but I did have alot of oil on my hair prior to washing and it bout stripped all of that off. I used a new conditioner today too and it was a great scalp experience. Oh wow. I'll now after a few weeks if it is worth repurchasing.
> 
> Used Aloxxi Keratin Treatment on my hair length. I needed the protein. I'm in braids now and hope I can make 4 days.


I could literally taste that right now  I'm so jealous


----------



## SmilingElephant

So...uhhh...Minty....could.you.teleport.that.soup.my.way?....i.SO.need.soup.in.my.life.right.now....my.thoak.is.scratchy.lol!


----------



## silenttullip

Okay so ya'll having supper and didn't even invite me smh... well... I... neva....


----------



## Minty

I'm sorry you're feel poor SmilingElephant. Go have some tea and toast and rest.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay I'm sick and yall up in here talkin about soup??? Dirty dirty!


----------



## Minty

y'all friend me on FB. I list my menu every night 

It's Ramadan.


----------



## Minty

It is super easy to make. You can even pick up miso packs of soup at the grocery (if you have an international section or an Asian grocery nearby) 

1 bunch of kale - all stems removed, chopped fine, sauteed in a tsp of oil and a bit of water. Add soy sauce or Bragg's Aminos. *This is for a family sized pot

16 cups of water - bring to a boil, add 2 large cloves of garlic, crushed and chopped. 2 tbsps fish sauce - you can omit this and use chicken broth or just soy sauce

Add kale, and chop 3-4 leaves of bok choy finely chopped to boiling water

Add 1 pk of firm tofu (mash w/your hand to break up) 

Season to your liking.

Cook down soup. The last 10 mins add shrimp to low boiling stock and 4 green onions chopped.





**this cobbler is RIGHT


----------



## Minty

oh and add some miso.... I forgot that.


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> Thanks @faithVA. I know what you mean though...you roll up the hair with your fingers then pin them in place..I think they should be called finger curls I know you're natural so it doesn't apply but there are different ways of rolling to get the look you want.


 
LOL all this made me think about when we use to use paper bags to roll our hair up.    and the pin curls are so old even if you were not wearing your hair down you still pin curl them up and then take them out in the morning to put your hair in a bun. protective just like we do today lol


----------



## faithVA

[USER=64295 said:
			
		

> Shadiyah[/USER];13999399]LOL all this made me think about when we use to use paper bags to roll our hair up.    and the pin curls are so old even if you were not wearing your hair down you still pin curl them up and then take them out in the morning to put your hair in a bun. protective just like we do today lol


 

No you didn't go back to the paper bag.    I use to have a doll head and I would roll her hair with the paper bag. She was styling


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...so.i.went.swimming.earlier.today....and.i.had.a.moment.where.i.came.up.from.the.water.and.i.felt.my.hair.touch.my.back!!!!.....AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!....and.yes.i.shook.my.curly.fro...showing.off.in.the.pool.LOL....i.need.to.stop.being.vain.....but.im.just.so.excited.seeing.my.hair.grow.and.loving.the.curls.and.all.


 
girl I know what you mean... I am feeling that way everyday I am in the shower. and when I asked my daughter to pull my hair down on my inch shirt to see what num it was at I mean it felt so long. so much so that I cheated myself today. I didn't wet my hair today and took the plaits out and brushed it out and gelled the edges and wore it out hanging off my shoulders. my hubby came in from work smiling talking about what you do??? everytime I see you your hair is different. lol
oh and after all these years of not knowing what to do with my hair after oils have gotten in it and make it straight but not stylish that castor oil is the bomb.....


----------



## Shadiyah

faithVA said:


> No you didn't go back to the paper bag.  I use to have a doll head and I would roll her hair with the paper bag. She was styling


 
remember when all the scarves use to be tied to the front of the head with the knot on top because you have to keep everything flat in the back?


----------



## cheerrette

Ok so I have been bunning now for two weeks straight which is huge for me because I ALWAYS wear my hair out.  Its been pretty easy and I think I finally have my technique down.  The only thing is I've noticed that when I use my CFC activator gel then put my Eco styler on top my hair looks more wavy, and it is soft but it is more frizzy.  When I use just the Eco Styler my hair looks more silky, less wavy, less frizzy, but hard.  IDK I kinda prefer it with just the Eco Styler it looks more sleek.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Nix08 said:


> @nakialovesshoes I'm definitely getting DH to take a pic like that for me (on one of my 2 monthly pic passes)





Nix08 said:


> Ladies very seriously, you must start thinking about what you`ll contribute to this thread in a couple years



Nix08
The crazy thing about that picture is that my back is about 18.5 inches long. So technically MBL on me is at the 9.25 mark, which is right below the top of my brastrap. 

About contributing to the WL & beyond thread: I was just telling Njoy that I couldn't wait to take my spot on the bench (under the tree) with the LHCF elders.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=64295 said:
			
		

> Shadiyah[/USER];14000289]remember when all the scarves use to be tied to the front of the head with the knot on top because you have to keep everything flat in the back?


 
You mean we don't do that anymore?  

When I was young they use to braid pieces of panty hose into your hair. Do you remember what that was for? I think they did it once but don't remember why.  We were guinea pigs for everything and you bet not say nothin


----------



## faithVA

cheerrette said:


> Ok so I have been bunning now for two weeks straight which is huge for me because I ALWAYS wear my hair out. Its been pretty easy and I think I finally have my technique down. The only thing is I've noticed that when I use my CFC activator gel then put my Eco styler on top my hair looks more wavy, and it is soft but it is more frizzy. When I use just the Eco Styler my hair looks more silky, less wavy, less frizzy, but hard. IDK I kinda prefer it with just the Eco Styler it looks more sleek.


 
It does look very nice.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

faithVA said:


> You mean we don't do that anymore?
> 
> When I was young they use to braid pieces of panty hose into your hair. Do you remember what that was for? I think they did it once but don't remember why.  We were guinea pigs for everything and you bet not say nothin



faithVAThere's a YT vlogger that uses silk strips in her braids to stretch her hair when she's airdrying. I wonder if that would've been the reason.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=30119 said:
			
		

> nakialovesshoes[/USER];14001217]@faithVAThere's a YT vlogger that uses silk strips in her braids to stretch her hair when she's airdrying. I wonder if that would've been the reason.


 
I am familiar with that and it did remind me of that. But we never wore our hair loose so that's why I can't figure it out. Seems like my grandmorther put the piece in each braid and I wore it like that for a week or two and then they washed my hair. Maybe it made it last longer.

I think I will ask my mom when I get home tonight.


----------



## Shadiyah

faithVA said:


> You mean we don't do that anymore?
> 
> When I was young they use to braid pieces of panty hose into your hair. Do you remember what that was for? I think they did it once but don't remember why. We were guinea pigs for everything and you bet not say nothin


 
I remember putting the stocking cap on the head to keep the hair in place but the only thing I can think of what you saying is the stretch it like we do now with clips and things.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

nakialovesshoes Not under the tree with the LHCF elders LMBO 



nakialovesshoes said:


> The crazy thing about that picture is that my back is about 18.5 inches long. So technically MBL on me is at the 9.25 mark, which is right below the top of my brastrap.
> 
> About contributing to the WL & beyond thread: I was just telling Njoy that I couldn't wait to take my spot on the bench (under the tree) with the LHCF elders.


----------



## faithVA

Shadiyah said:


> I remember putting the stocking cap on the head to keep the hair in place but the only thing I can think of what you saying is the stretch it like we do now with clips and things.


 
Asked my mom and she said they did it to help my braids stay longer because my grandmother didn't want to do my hair while I was visiting. She said it was similiar to using the satin/silk strips but not for stretching but for helping the braids to last. I think I may try this to see if it has any merit.


----------



## SingBrina

Update: I have had my weave/protective style in for two weeks. I haven't washed it in that time, that is not the norm for me. But after all that co-washing it and styling it everyday it must have burned me out so i needed to take a break from that process.... anyhow I will wash and deep condition next week for my special three day convention for my religious congregating once a year.... if I need to re-tighten my hair I will and leave it like that for 2+ weeks..... so I will update later... thought I should share, hhehehehe


----------



## Imani

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Imani- I am pretty tall  Just a little under 5'9"  Plus, I have a long torso too SMH A recipe for hair growing frustration



Awww, yes that is pretty tall. Hopefully the time will fly by and it won't be as frustrating as you think. And at least you don't have to ask for help to get to the items on the top shelf at the grocery store or have someone's afro block your view at a concert (these both just happened to me recently, I'm 5"2)


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to use my length check for the first time today...and I'm nervous as a ****!!


----------



## faithVA

@[USER said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14021675]I think I'm going to use my length check for the first time today...and I'm nervous as a ****!!


 
What time are you doing your length check? I will check on you at 7 to make sure you are ok? And of course I want to know.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> What time are you doing your length check? I will check on you at 7 to make sure you are ok? And of course I want to know.


 
I did it already. Total disappointment. According to my shirt, I need almost 4 inches to make APL


----------



## winona

[USER=64295 said:
			
		

> Shadiyah[/USER];14000289]remember when all the scarves use to be tied to the front of the head with the knot on top because you have to keep everything flat in the back?



Omg I have been doing this with my high buns and it works like a charm


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> I did it already. Total disappointment. According to my shirt, I need almost 4 inches to make APL


Maybe you didn't do the measurements on the shirt right Does it still seem like 4 inches when you measure on your body?


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> Maybe you didn't do the measurements on the shirt right Does it still seem like 4 inches when you measure on your body?


 
No it doesn't seem that far. *sigh* this sucks.


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ said:


> No it doesn't seem that far. *sigh* this sucks.


You're hair is SOOO cute!!!!  Love the curls
It looks like APL is at the 5 and you are at 2+ does that seem right?  In the second pic you were pushing the shirt up with your stance.

ETA: I'm seeing about 3 inches myself for you to APL.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> You're hair is SOOO cute!!!! Love the curls
> It looks like APL is at the 5 and you are at 2+ does that seem right? In the second pic you were pushing the shirt up with your stance.
> 
> ETA: I'm seeing about 3 inches myself for you to APL.


 
The first pic, SO wasn't holding my hair at the end and didn't pull it tight. Second pic I put one hand on my hip to make my arm pit more noticeable,but you can see the 3 marker on the other side with my arm down. I know I'm not gonna get 3-4 inches by December. Guess I'll stick with my original plan of making APL by Feb 2012.


----------



## silenttullip

U can get 2 inches and maybe vitamins or a growth aid will help with inch 3. You can do it by Dec we have faith in you!!!! I'm shooting for full apl by then but I'm a slow grower so who knows



NikkiQ said:


> The first pic, SO wasn't holding my hair at the end and didn't pull it tight. Second pic I put one hand on my hip to make my arm pit more noticeable,but you can see the 3 marker on the other side with my arm down. I know I'm not gonna get 3-4 inches by December. Guess I'll stick with my original plan of making APL by Feb 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ

silenttullip said:


> U can get 2 inches and maybe vitamins or a growth aid will help with inch 3. You can do it by Dec we have faith in you!!!! I'm shooting for full apl by then but I'm a slow grower so who knows


 
Thanks silenttullip! I'm already taking Nioxin and Biotin and applying sulfur whenever my hair is in braids.All I can do is cross my fingers and hope for the best. Who are we kidding?? I'm a pessimist!


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> You're hair is SOOO cute!!!! Love the curls
> It looks like APL is at the 5 and you are at 2+ does that seem right? In the second pic you were pushing the shirt up with your stance.
> 
> ETA: I'm seeing about 3 inches myself for you to APL.


 
NikkiQ, I see 3 inches as well. Yes he wasn't pulling it tight and his finger was sort of in the way and even with your arm hitched it was 3. You definitely can make 2 by December. And if your hair is like mine, you don't need 3" of stretched hair. 2" of stretched hair can turn into 3" of straight hair. 

Whether you have 2" or 3" in December, its going to be very close and you can still swang it girl.


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies for trying to make feel better! You guys rock. I think I'm gonna get an install and hide my hair for the rest of the year so I don't obsess over it. Maybe i'll be able to claim full SL by December.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## SmilingElephant

SOOOOOoooo....look who is up in the building less the dots!!!???....yes i got my first very own laptop from school today...i'm like sitting beside myself im so excited!!!...school starts next monday for me so i'm gonna be a busy bee

NikkiQ....hush all that nonsense like you backin out!!....and your hair is cute...it looks similar to mine just about...cool!


----------



## Shadiyah

NikkiQ said:


> No it doesn't seem that far. *sigh* this sucks.


 
that period seems to take forever. I thought I would never make it to apl during that time. just keep your chin up and it will get easier. it looks only about 2-3" you need and I always stech my hair when I first wet because you seem to get the correct length at that time because I don't use heat. I can tell you this I don't know what you are doing but the castor oil worked wonders for me. I put it on my scalp every night but I rinse my hair everyday.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> SOOOOOoooo....look who is up in the building less the dots!!!???....yes i got my first very own laptop from school today...i'm like sitting beside myself im so excited!!!...school starts next monday for me so i'm gonna be a busy bee
> 
> @NikkiQ....hush all that nonsense like you backin out!!....and your hair is cute...it looks similar to mine just about...cool!


 
glad to hear that it finally came... no more dots.................. lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> glad to hear that it finally came... no more dots.................. lol


 
Yep....no more dots...well except for my habit of using an elipses...(did i even say that right??...who cares i'm going back to school i'll learn better!)...and also unless of course i post on my phone.

So glad to be back with ya'll tho...


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am sticking with my plan of castor oil on the scalp and the hairveda whipped creme ends hydration and then I would rinse my hair with just plain water in the shower. I have been doing this the whole month of august just to see how much glowth I would get. I am not doing henna because I want to see the grey. not sure how long I can go without my henna but I really want to consitrate on holding on to all my growth. I do 3 plaits and pull them up and plait them together and place a bendini clip on them gel down my baby hair and that is my style for the day. I miss my curls but I am gettin so use to this look. I mean one day I may do a ponytail. but that is about it.

Ok for the best news ever....... I am now 12".... I have 12" of hair. it was just sometime in june I only had 9" of hair on my head so I was staten a back and I had to call my daughter in to do it again. and we both came with 12" it was not guessing. so yeah I am very happy. so you know what that means.... craping bsl!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i tried to update my blog and for some reason Blogger won't let me....honestly ya'll...i don't think i even want to go back to blogging.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So i tried to update my blog and for some reason Blogger won't let me....honestly ya'll...i don't think i even want to go back to blogging.


 
well that stinks... but you have to concentrate on your school work now anyway. and it gives  you more time to be on here LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> well that stinks... but you have to concentrate on your school work now anyway. and it gives you more time to be on here LOL


 

True...that AND work....besides...i don't know what i would blog about that hasn't been blogged about already....and the way that SOME folks can get all up in arms if you say the wrong thing lately....i don't feel like dealing with that....its enough going on IRL for me right now so....yeah.

But idk...i'm still going back and forth about the thought...i almost started a new one a few minutes ago...i couldn't come up with a new name for it.


----------



## silenttullip

School started for me yesterday and ya'll how bout that's when my pc decided to be ignorant!! We got it straight though... As for hair... Do ya'll think wearing a du rag 247 will give me breakage? I take it off to wash 1-2x a week but otherwise when I go ot I rock a wig or hat... I'm trying to use it as a protector (my ends touching my clothes( but I don't want any thinning or breakage. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> School started for me yesterday and ya'll how bout that's when my pc decided to be ignorant!! We got it straight though... As for hair... Do ya'll think wearing a du rag 247 will give me breakage? I take it off to wash 1-2x a week but otherwise when I go ot I rock a wig or hat... I'm trying to use it as a protector (my ends touching my clothes( but I don't want any thinning or breakage. What do ya'll think?


 
is it silk? and is it tight? I really think it depends on how you are tieing it on your hair. but I could be wrong. because you are taking it off to redo it right?


----------



## Shadiyah

I have to correct my statement about my inches of hair. I have 12" on the top of my hair but in the nape I still have 10" just checked again to be sure because I have all this hair in my face but it was just not hanging like I thought it should in the back and that is why.


----------



## Shadiyah

I'm sorry but curly hair is so much easier than protective styling. My arms are warn out. I am in pain from all the plaiting and holding up in the air. I be so glad when the end of the year comes and I can decide if I will wear my hair curly or in these plaits for another year.


----------



## silenttullip

Yep its silk, no not tight at all. I tie it around the front then back loosely
I redo it once a week.



Shadiyah said:


> is it silk? and is it tight? I really think it depends on how you are tieing it on your hair. but I could be wrong. because you are taking it off to redo it right?


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> Yep its silk, no not tight at all. I tie it around the front then back loosely
> I redo it once a week.


 
now the redoing once a week maybe a problem because you are sleeping in it and and never taking it off until a week goes by. because you are going to be rubbing it against your hair at night and day and I can see it breaking and you not knowing. but if you take it off at night and sleep in a silk cap and then tie it back up during the day for the style it may not break. but do you get what I am saying?


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> True...that AND work....besides...i don't know what i would blog about that hasn't been blogged about already....and the way that SOME folks can get all up in arms if you say the wrong thing lately....i don't feel like dealing with that....its enough going on IRL for me right now so....yeah.
> 
> But idk...i'm still going back and forth about the thought...i almost started a new one a few minutes ago...i couldn't come up with a new name for it.


 

I thought about starting one, but idk if my thoughts and ideas are entertaining enough for anyone to be interested lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> I thought about starting one, but idk if my thoughts and ideas are entertaining enough for anyone to be interested lol


 
I think so! Heck i didn't even know if i was entertaining or not on mine...i just thought it was fun and a nice way to document my hair journey.

I was thinking calling it Elephant in the Room?....something with Elephant in it....idk.


----------



## silenttullip

I totally get what u mean. I should sleep in a satin bonnet or pillowcase & then put the durag back on. The frequency of it rubbing may cause friction or breakage. I think that's what you mean.



Shadiyah said:


> now the redoing once a week maybe a problem because you are sleeping in it and and never taking it off until a week goes by. because you are going to be rubbing it against your hair at night and day and I can see it breaking and you not knowing. but if you take it off at night and sleep in a silk cap and then tie it back up during the day for the style it may not break. but do you get what I am saying?


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> I totally get what u mean. I should sleep in a satin bonnet or pillowcase & then put the durag back on. The frequency of it rubbing may cause friction or breakage. I think that's what you mean.


 
yes totally what I mean... don't you agree??


----------



## silenttullip

Yep I just hadn't thought it through. Thanks for the help 



Shadiyah said:


> yes totally what I mean... don't you agree??


----------



## Shadiyah

well good day everyone... just getting my day started lol now you see why I am always up all night long posting lol. well I am still rinsing my hair and plaiting but I have to tell you that yesterday it came to the point after half a month that I had to wash my head because my scalp was starting to hurt. it does not take well to a lot of oil which is why I was rinsing my hair everyday. well look forward to reading what is going on with you all today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!

I'm not doing much with my life today...but i did JUST start my new blog...here's the link

http://smilingelephant.onsugar.com/

Tell me what you think! It's not much..just one post so far.

Apparently OnSugar is having an issue with their importing system so i'm waiting for them to fix it so i can import my old blog.

ETA: I'm definitely not done with it yet...lots of work to do....i'm just showing YOU all exclusively.


----------



## Nix08

Blog is looking good @SmilingElephant  I've subscribed  Just no relaxer hate ok I'm just kidding


----------



## Nix08

I did an oil treatment today and did a clarifying wash...now I'm sitting under the steamer...boy does steaming feel good It's been too long


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> Blog is looking good @SmilingElephant I've subscribed* Just no relaxer hate ok* I'm just kidding


 
.....okay! Hey that gave me an idea! Maybe i can do a segment ON relaxing since not that long ago i was relaxed.....hmmmmmmmm....

I love your hair in your siggy btw!


----------



## NikkiQ

Like the blog so far SE!!


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant thanks...it's a darling banana clip bun

Maybe you can highlight not only the differences but what has stayed the same if anything from being relaxed to natural.  For those considering transitioning maybe a candid account of the process


----------



## Nix08

I am never blowdrying again...waste of time and hair 

Once you learn to finger detangle/comb it's hard to go back  So much hair in the tissue

If I'm going to stretch I've got to just learn to WAIT to see the length....I'm vex and going to bed


----------



## Nix08

After this stretch 12 weeks max...F it!


----------



## Nix08

bump....are we all in a funk or something (maybe it's just me)??  I think I may relax tonight


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I'm in a total hair funk. It's just not going the way I wanted


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ I know what you mean...that distance from SL to APl is traumatic...it took me a good 6 months longer than I expected  The only advice I have is to know that you're not alone...


----------



## NikkiQ

Nix08 said:


> @NikkiQ I know what you mean...that distance from SL to APl is traumatic...it took me a good 6 months longer than I expected The only advice I have is to know that you're not alone...


 
That's good to know Nix08. I've seen threads about the hardest distance to get to and EVERYBODY said getting to APL was hell on Earth. I'm just happy that it's healthy. Granted the length would be awesome and I'd be tickled pink, but there's nothing else I can do but just go with the flow.


----------



## faithVA

Nix08 said:


> bump....are we all in a funk or something (maybe it's just me)?? I think I may relax tonight


 
I think there has been so much focus and intensity around hair that its just chill time now. SL was a nice goal to reach but being natural it didn't bring with it a lot of noticeable differences. So hopefully some differences will be seen at APL.

I am definitely in chill mode. My hair is in a twisted updo and going to try to ride this style to APL. Trying to give both my mind and my hair a much needed break.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

NikkiQ said:


> That's good to know @Nix08. I've seen threads about the hardest distance to get to and EVERYBODY said getting to APL was hell on Earth. I'm just happy that it's healthy. Granted the length would be awesome and I'd be tickled pink, but there's nothing else I can do but just go with the flow.


 
I think I may be the exception. I cut to chin length in April & I'm knocking on APL's door right now (Nioxin vitamins & topical sulfur) & should be there by the end of the year. But that stretch from APL to BSL is always the hardest for me. It's like I make it to BSB & then my hair just stalls.


----------



## silenttullip

I was just about to post about this... I'm kinda discouraged because I'm sick of the back dancing at apl and the sides afraid of my shoulders lol.
I just would like full apl by the end of the year thats really what I want but I have layers I guess mny naturals do. I wonder how I'd go about growing out layers? I think it even grew in layers when I was relaxed.



nakialovesshoes said:


> I think I may be the exception. I cut to chin length in April & I'm knocking on APL's door right now (Nioxin vitamins & topical sulfur) & should be there by the end of the year. But that stretch from APL to BSL is always the hardest for me. It's like I make it to BSB & then my hair just stalls.


----------



## NikkiQ

Well I went from SL to EL/NL in Feb and back to SL in June. I mean it's growing, but patience is just wearing thin, ya know?


----------



## silenttullip

And it's established u have that bionic hair cause that's some FAST growth, at least I think it is.



NikkiQ said:


> Well I went from SL to EL/NL in Feb and back to SL in June. I mean it's growing, but patience is just wearing thin, ya know?


----------



## NikkiQ

silenttullip said:


> And it's established u have that *bionic hair* cause that's some FAST growth, at least I think it is.


 

LMAO  I really don't think that's fast


----------



## NIN4eva

Okay Ladies, I'm signing-up for this challenge. I'm finally touching BSL (took FOREVER) so now waist length actually seems like a possibility.


----------



## silenttullip

Welcome to the challenge... Everyone's really extra supportive in here so I hope you have fun & I'm sure you'll reach your goal. Also congrats on touching BSL. You inspire me



NIN4eva said:


> Okay Ladies, I'm signing-up for this challenge. I'm finally touching BSL (took FOREVER) so now waist length actually seems like a possibility.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> LMAO  I really don't think that's fast


 
I think that's whats going on. You don't think its fast but it is. You just claimed SL in June and its just August and your like Where is APL?   But you will be APL in December or really close which is just 6 months. And many others will still be struggling to get there. 

But we feel your pain.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall make it seem like I'm whining. I guess I'm just disappointed that I see my roots and it's not showing in the length,but I'll be quiet about it.


----------



## Nix08

NikkiQ Oh NOOOO you're not whining at all!!  For some reason this hair journey comes with a rollercoaster of emotions (at least for me).  One day I'm happy with my hair and the very next I'm so upset and feel like I've had no progress.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14050023]Yall make it seem like I'm whining. I guess I'm just disappointed that I see my roots and it's not showing in the length,but I'll be quiet about it.


 
I didn't intend to imply that you are whining. Not my intention at all. What I was trying to say is that you are making better progress than you give yourself credit for.

And this board is quiet enough, please don't be quiet.

So excuse me ... I am not the most eloquent english speaker in the world.


----------



## silenttullip

yep it is quiet enough lol we don't think ur whining shoot we all probably don't notice our own progress until later. I feel like I've been apl forever but then I think back to 5 mths ago when I was telling SO I wanted to just touch apl now I'm touching and I want full apl when I get full apl it may not be enough lol maybe it's just a woman thang anywho ya'll don't be quiet don't know about ya'll but I need the support & motivation from this thread. I never found a challenge where I checked in often and stuck with it until now. Dang thats corny but fa real



faithVA said:


> I didn't intend to imply that you are whining. Not my intention at all. What I was trying to say is that you are making better progress than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> And *this board is quiet enough,* please don't be quiet.
> 
> So excuse me ... I am not the most eloquent english speaker in the world.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> I didn't intend to imply that you are whining. Not my intention at all. What I was trying to say is that you are making better progress than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> And this board is quiet enough, please don't be quiet.
> 
> So excuse me ...* I am not the most eloquent english speaker in the world*.


 
Umm...have you seen the things I type up in here?? I'm FAR from eloquent. Hell I didn't even know how to spell it correctly until you typed it.


----------



## beans4reezy

Hiyyahhh girls! 

I thanked this post to add myself to the list for WL 2013! I'm about a hair away from BSL- so I really think I can have a hair or two touch my waist in two years....which would be amazing!


----------



## Nix08

beans4reezy


----------



## Shadiyah

well I couldn't hold out any longer.... I put henna in a little while ago and I wore my hair out yesterday. I just really miss my curls so I just wanted to say hi. as far as the henna I just wanted to see how much my hair was growing and I got to see which part of my hair was growing the fastest so I think I am satisfied now. I think I will up the henna, instead of waiting a whole month I will do every other week to see jut how thick my hair gets and I will still do my castor oil rinse. because I just love the progress I am getting from it.


----------



## Nix08

Last nights relaxer was the best one yet .....has your hair ever felt like it's smiling...well mine feels that way right now


----------



## Nix08

Maybe if I write it here I'll remember or be reminded...10-12 weeks is sufficient for me


----------



## silenttullip

Shadiyah said:


> well I couldn't hold out any longer.... I put henna in a little while ago and I wore my hair out yesterday. I just really miss my curls so I just wanted to say hi. as far as the henna I just wanted to see how much my hair was growing and I got to see which part of my hair was growing the fastest so I think I am satisfied now. I think I will up the henna, instead of waiting a whole month I will do every other week to see jut how thick my hair gets and I will still do my castor oil rinse. because I just love the progress I am getting from it.



How long have u been using it? I only tried once didn't notice anything but I do want thicker hair. After you stop does the thickness remain?



Nix08 said:


> Last nights relaxer was the best one yet .....has your hair ever felt like it's smiling...well mine feels that way right now



Is it really smiling?  That's what u get for making me wanna relax jk  I'm glad it went well


----------



## Shadiyah

Silenttulip I have been using henna for about over 10 yrs but these past 3 yrs is when I found out about body art quality. before that I was just buying it out of the super market. so my hair is so much healthier since I change brands. I have a lot of grey but before that I would just see the high light of the reddish tone. as far as the thickness of the hair that is henna it doesn't go away.


----------



## silenttullip

I have one bag in the cabinet. If it isn't too much trouble could you tell me the best way to do it? Before I henna'ed shampooed and then did a moisturizing dc. SHould I apply it to scalp and hair? How long should I leave it on?



Shadiyah said:


> @Silenttulip I have been using henna for about over 10 yrs but these past 3 yrs is when I found out about body art quality. before that I was just buying it out of the super market. so my hair is so much healthier since I change brands. I have a lot of grey but before that I would just see the high light of the reddish tone. as far as the thickness of the hair that is henna it doesn't go away.


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> I have one bag in the cabinet. If it isn't too much trouble could you tell me the best way to do it? Before I henna'ed shampooed and then did a moisturizing dc. SHould I apply it to scalp and hair? How long should I leave it on?


 
well see I mixed mines with lemon juice and let sit over night until color release. I know other people put other things in theirs for lest drying but this just fine for me. I apply mines to wet hair and I place 2 plastic caps and a beanie and then my silk scarf and sleep in mines. I then wash it out and continue to wash it out with conditioner no shampoo. so my hair is very moist when I am finish. and yes I place it on my scalp because in about a week your scalp is clear but see I don't care about my scalp being a little tented because I do mines for color as well as conditioning properties that come along with it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> I think I may be the exception. I cut to chin length in April & I'm knocking on APL's door right now (Nioxin vitamins & topical sulfur) & should be there by the end of the year. But that stretch from APL to BSL is always the hardest for me. It's like I make it to BSB & then my hair just stalls.


 
You know what kia i think we're in the same boat....i think i'm closer to APL than i think...i wish i had someone to take the pic for me...but i'm able to stretch my hair from the back and it seems to be closer to APL from that angle than from stretching toward the front.

I believe i'll be APL by the end of the year. 

Idk...i remember when i was relaxed it took me FOREVER to get past MBL...that whole BSL/MBL/WL area was just ....so i kinda know what to look for...i guess. The one thing that helped me get over that hurdle was bunning, co-washing and JBCO

Forgive me if i'm sounding irritable tonite ya'll...i'm not trying to be...i'm having one of my days...:skitzo:


----------



## Shadiyah

hey i am looking for a really good deep conditioner I have free $50.00 to spend and it is going to hair products lol hairveda is having a sale so I am getting a bundle from her for co washing but I need to see if anyone has something they are using that is great lol


----------



## MaraWithLove

I would definitely join this, except I'm kind of skeptical as to whether WL can be achieved by 2013 with my current length, even if my hair does grow at a good rate. Lol...Looking forward to your future progress though ladies!


----------



## silenttullip

Well I LOVE AOHSR & BearFruitHair Shea Aloe Coconut deep conditioner
They are both soooo moisturizing



Shadiyah said:


> hey i am looking for a really good deep conditioner I have free $50.00 to spend and it is going to hair products lol hairveda is having a sale so I am getting a bundle from her for co washing but I need to see if anyone has something they are using that is great lol


----------



## Shadiyah

Silenttulip I will look them up in a min thanks I am baking sweet potatoe pies right now lol


----------



## Minty

what kind of DC are you looking for? 

and are you looking for online type products or in store?

----I'm going to do a keratin treatment sometime next week. 
And I am almost done clearing out my un-used items from my stash. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the box of products though yet.


----------



## Shadiyah

Minty said:


> what kind of DC are you looking for?
> 
> and are you looking for online type products or in store?
> 
> ----I'm going to do a keratin treatment sometime next week.
> And I am almost done clearing out my un-used items from my stash. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the box of products though yet.


 
you can always send them to me!!!!!!! lol I am looking for a moisturizing conditioner.  and I am looking for one online unless there is a real good one like at target


----------



## Minty

I'm not giving anything away - I have unopened product too as well as some that are half-full and a quarter. And I'm certainly not spending money shipping anything either. 

I have to make a decision quickly so I think I'll make it a lot sale but it would have to a be a local pickup. 

I don't have any suggestions for you on the DC. I like Hairveda's Strinilla but I'd say Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin is pretty good too (get it). Shescentit get's great reviews on that Banana Brulee , and then there's Curl Junkie......

I don't know what's in Target. I haven't walked their hair isle in over a year.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> hey i am looking for a really good deep conditioner I have free $50.00 to spend and it is going to hair products lol hairveda is having a sale so I am getting a bundle from her for co washing but I need to see if anyone has something they are using that is great lol


 
My favorite moisturizing DC are:

Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix (Ths stuff helped me BIG time when i big chopped!! It helped my curls form...VERY moisturizing! I NEED to buy this again!)

She Scent It Banana Brulee

Oyin Honey Hemp....have you tried this before?? You can use it 3 ways...very moisturizing as well.

Capilo Suela y Canela (Sole & Cinnamon)....I LOVE it! Only the cinnamon oil make it sting a little bit on your head...but i like it...it smells really good too and it melts my tangles like NOBODY'S business! But it does have mineral oil in it.


----------



## silenttullip

I've heard this one is good for growth. There's soe reviews on youtube about it.



SmilingElephant said:


> My favorite moisturizing DC are:
> 
> Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix (Ths stuff helped me BIG time when i big chopped!! It helped my curls form...VERY moisturizing! I NEED to buy this again!)
> 
> She Scent It Banana Brulee
> 
> Oyin Honey Hemp....have you tried this before?? You can use it 3 ways...very moisturizing as well.
> 
> *Capilo Suela y Canela (Sole & Cinnamon)....I LOVE it! Only the cinnamon oil make it sting a little bit on your head...but i like it...it smells really good too and it melts my tangles like NOBODY'S business! But it does have mineral oil in it.*


----------



## SmilingElephant

silenttullip said:


> I've heard this one is good for growth. There's soe reviews on youtube about it.
> 
> [/B]



I KNOW!!....I found out about it from Semid5....she's one of my favorites...i like her personality....i had to try it...and i love it! It has a warming/stinging sensation...like..if you have really sensitive skin and a prick makes you cry...don't use it.

It smells like Red Hots!!!

PSA: For those of you who follow/were following my blog at SmilingElephant on Safari please check it out...i was able to upload my posts after downloading Chrome....i still however want to use the OnSugar one.


----------



## Shadiyah

Minty said:


> I'm not giving anything away - I have unopened product too as well as some that are half-full and a quarter. And I'm certainly not spending money shipping anything either.
> 
> I have to make a decision quickly so I think I'll make it a lot sale but it would have to a be a local pickup.
> 
> I don't have any suggestions for you on the DC. I like Hairveda's Strinilla but I'd say Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin is pretty good too (get it). Shescentit get's great reviews on that Banana Brulee , and then there's Curl Junkie......
> 
> I don't know what's in Target. I haven't walked their hair isle in over a year.


 
well I wasn't talking about for free and what you have in the box?????

I have use those 2 before and thinking about getting them never tried darcy before. 
I made it back to that dollar store that I told you all about and got as many 320z conditioners as they had. they also had put out the protien one to so I got my daughter one bottle of each. I guess I will end up giving one of mines to my mother. I hope they have some more when my grandfather and I go out on our date LOL.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> My favorite moisturizing DC are:
> 
> Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix (Ths stuff helped me BIG time when i big chopped!! It helped my curls form...VERY moisturizing! I NEED to buy this again!)
> 
> She Scent It Banana Brulee
> 
> Oyin Honey Hemp....have you tried this before?? You can use it 3 ways...very moisturizing as well.
> 
> Capilo Suela y Canela (Sole & Cinnamon)....I LOVE it! Only the cinnamon oil make it sting a little bit on your head...but i like it...it smells really good too and it melts my tangles like NOBODY'S business! But it does have mineral oil in it.


 
I have the curl junkie and I try it again after my co wash tomorrow. I am back to baggying at night with strong root and haiveda whipped creme with castor oil in the mix. and co wash with the dollar store knock off of tresseme. I really liked it.


----------



## Minty

My hair is tangling badly in certain places. I'm sitting here with Nexxus Humectress on my hair - the remainder of the liter is going in the 'bye box'.

I'll clarify a few times after and maybe do a keratin treatment. 

Waiting on my Hairveda order and thinking about my fall hair care needs - my hair is going into the fall dry. 

Time to go back to using my spray leave in.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm back in this challenge ya'll. I just found out today that I can rock curly bangs which wasn't a goal or anything for me, but I took my hair out for a braid-out and the front part falls perfectly over my forehead. What a nice surprise. So, yeah, I'm very happy with my curly fro right now.


----------



## ImanAdero

So I usually don't leave conditioner in my hair, but the other day I was at my SO's and didn't bring a leave in with me. 

I left the conditioner in my hair and it feels darn good right now! I'll rinse my hair tonight, but I might do it again! 

I think I'm going to take some of Napptural85's (from YouTube) regime. I have hair envy an might use her routine. 

Also, I've never done an ACV rinse, but my scalp just never feels clean enough so I want to try one. How does one do these rinses?


----------



## Minty

have you trying clarifying or using a chelating shampoo for your scalp? That would work to remove any buildup. You can use a 10:1 ratio for ACV rinses. I believe that's right.


----------



## silenttullip

People use different amounts... I use 50/50 or 75/25
I put it in a spray bottle and spray then massage it
or put it in a basin and soak my head in it for a little while.
Then 15 mins later rinse
Also check a asplashofdr on yt her acv reggie is like mine



ImanAdero said:


> So I usually don't leave conditioner in my hair, but the other day I was at my SO's and didn't bring a leave in with me.
> 
> I left the conditioner in my hair and it feels darn good right now! I'll rinse my hair tonight, but I might do it again!
> 
> I think I'm going to take some of Napptural85's (from YouTube) regime. I have hair envy an might use her routine.
> 
> Also, I've never done an ACV rinse, but my scalp just never feels clean enough so I want to try one. How does one do these rinses?


----------



## ImanAdero

Minty said:


> have you trying clarifying or using a chelating shampoo for your scalp? That would work to remove any buildup. You can use a 10:1 ratio for ACV rinses. I believe that's right.



I've always been nervous about straight up clarifying shampoos because my hair is so dry. My moisture game just isn't tight enough yet lol. 

I figured the AVC would be better because it can improve shine, an all that other good stuff it's supposed to do lol.


----------



## ImanAdero

Thanks Silenttulip!


----------



## Minty

apple cider vinegar is very acidic, it will not help your dry hair if its too concentrated, it will harm it, and not all chelating shampoos are drying.


----------



## Minty

Nexxus Humectress on dry hair was a great softener. Left it on overnight but didn't baggy (gives me soggy itchy scalp) and comb detangled as I rinsed this morning - no more tangles and it alleviated the dryness.

Moisturized with Moringa Ghee and sealed with Mango Butter in small sections.


----------



## Seamonster

Here is my starting point, I did get a hair cut, but it is basically the same
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/5Kk45R


----------



## Seamonster




----------



## Seamonster

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0cqt_LTNDk4xPpycUOh2Jg?feat=directlink

keep trying to post my starting picture, and I haven't seen a picture yet


----------



## silenttullip

Okay so... Elucence Con, vo5 tea con, cassia oil, olive oil, shea butter
(ran out of aohsr) a while back so this became my dc. I haven't used it all month so I figured I'd finish it up. I noticed a little shedding that I haven't had all month so we shall see. I massaged it on my scalp too (who knows why) now I'm sitting with 2 plastic caps under  a shower cap to dc. I'm soooo sleepy... Hopefully if I fall asleep with it in I'll have hair still when I wake up lol.


----------



## Nix08

Hey ladies this thread needs more pics don't you think
Here are my 2 month pics....about the length of time since I've joined this challenge
 June

 August

This is my $5.00 length check dress


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll have to do another mini length check before I go in an install for the rest of the year. Hopefully when I take it down in December, I'll be a bit longer and maybe thicker. Idk if thicker is even possible lol.


----------



## Shadiyah

co washed after baggy this morning and back in my curls that I missed so much if I find that this is harming my hair I will stop...


----------



## Seamonster

My hair has been neck length with a little bit in the back making shoulder length as far back as I can remember. It grows really fast, but breaks just as quickly. I thought my hair didn't grow until recently.

I am starting to retain some of my hair, and I feel like a fish out of water with longer hair. I really don't know what to do, what to expect, etc. Anybody else new to having hair, and don't really understand how to have long hair? 

Can someone help me out? Now that my hair is between SL for the bangs, and Longest layer is at the shoulder blade, am I suppose to do something different. My hair is dryer at the long parts on the ends, the last three inches. I grew my hair with Shima oil, castor oil, coconut oil, potion, and butters but the ends are dry. I am thinking of trying glycerine, then sealing with grease. Is that ok on the ends?


----------



## sweetsuccess

*count me INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


SmilingElephant said:


> I see one for 2011 and 2012 but not for 2013.
> 
> Okay okay okay....i know ya'll are prolly sayin....
> 
> SmilinE...why you makin a waist length thread you already there!!!...
> 
> Yes i am....but i made waistlength hair RELAXED.....now i want to reach my waist with natural hair as i am currently at this very moment a few days away from being a half of a year without a relaxer!!!
> 
> My hair seems to be growing a lil faster now since i've stopped relaxing so hopefully with no major setbacks i hope to reach waistlength natural (stretched) by 2013!!
> 
> Anybody else who wants to join this can join at anytime.....we are WSL class of 2013!!!
> 
> *NOTE:CHALLENGE OFFICIALLY STARTS DECEMBER 31, 2010 AND WILL END DECEMBER 31,2013*
> 
> 
> Roster:
> 
> *cheerleaderbody*
> *CosmicVisitor*
> *janda*
> *NYDiva*
> *Diva_Esq*
> *NikkiQ*
> *ClassyDiva*
> *rmwms*
> *Qtee*
> *bibirockz*
> *Poohbear*
> *transitioning?*
> *upliftedjw*
> *godzchildtoo*
> *classiecutie*
> *Chelz(sup dawg!!?)*
> *Ravengirl*
> *Rossy2010*
> *winona*
> *Sweetgirl08*
> *KayKay27*
> *MyAngelEyes~C~U*
> *DRJones*
> *Taina*
> *ladysaraii*
> *Kusare*
> *Duchesse*
> *victomae*
> *lolita1987*
> *Tchanelle*
> *SUNSHINE BABY*
> *NaturalBlackGurl*
> *MonaRae*
> *LaFemmeNaturelle(Bout time!!)*
> *LadyPBC*
> *Dominican09*
> *shawnab*
> *ZKittyKurls*
> *NinasLongAmbition*
> *polished07*
> *Long-n-Strong_Naturally*
> *Phaer*
> *Soul*Flower*
> *Evallusion*
> *SouthernStunner*
> *chelleypie810*
> *motherpopcorn562*
> *amarestar86*
> *thehairmaverick*
> *Chemetria*
> *PrettyEyes*
> *MochaMooch*
> *ResieCupp*
> *alishadawnelle*
> 
> *NO LONGER ADDING NAMES TO THE LIST AS OF JANUARY 31,2011...YOU CAN STILL JOIN...JUST THANK THIS POST*


----------



## faithVA

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];14080223]My hair has been neck length with a little bit in the back making shoulder length as far back as I can remember. It grows really fast, but breaks just as quickly. I thought my hair didn't grow until recently.
> 
> I am starting to retain some of my hair, and I feel like a fish out of water with longer hair. I really don't know what to do, what to expect, etc. Anybody else new to having hair, and don't really understand how to have long hair?
> 
> Can someone help me out? Now that my hair is between SL for the bangs, and Longest layer is at the shoulder blade, am I suppose to do something different. My hair is dryer at the long parts on the ends, the last three inches. I grew my hair with Shima oil, castor oil, coconut oil, potion, and butters but the ends are dry. I am thinking of trying glycerine, then sealing with grease. Is that ok on the ends?


 
Share with us your wash day and weekly regimen so we can know what your doing and using. Also are you relaxed, natural, color treated... any details that might be helpful.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Seamonster said:


> My hair has been neck length with a little bit in the back making shoulder length as far back as I can remember. It grows really fast, but breaks just as quickly. I thought my hair didn't grow until recently.
> 
> I am starting to retain some of my hair, and I feel like a fish out of water with longer hair. I really don't know what to do, what to expect, etc. Anybody else new to having hair, and don't really understand how to have long hair?
> 
> Can someone help me out? Now that my hair is between SL for the bangs, and Longest layer is at the shoulder blade, am I suppose to do something different. My hair is dryer at the long parts on the ends, the last three inches. I grew my hair with Shima oil, castor oil, coconut oil, potion, and butters but the ends are dry. I am thinking of trying glycerine, then sealing with grease. Is that ok on the ends?


 
Hey Hey!

The thing about long hair....that all us should keep in mind...is that the length of your hair is the oldest part of your hair...so treat it like antique lace...ESPECIALLY if you are relaxed!! If your length is suffering from dryness...invest in a creamy moisturizer...when i was relaxed my favorite was the Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer...as my hair gets longer i may go back to using this...another good one i always here great reviews about for the 3 yrs i've been on this board is the Elasta QP Mango Butter...and then what you can do after you apply that is seal it in with your favorite oil.

I know not too many ppl like protective styling but one thing that worked for me along w/the moisturizing and sealing is bunning or simply hiding my ends...when you're trying to grow to great lengths...this is gonna be your best friend

There is a debate on this board about whether or not frequent washing increases growth...personally speaking i don't know if it helps strands sprout from your head faster....but i do believe it aids big time with retention since water is the number one moisturizer...and i wouldnt do frequent washings with a shampoo to retain length bc it...takes out the moisture...hence the reason for conditioner.

Traycee's technique from long ago was to protect the ends throughout the week and enjoy your hair on the weekends...i did this when i was relaxed and it WORKED!

Sorry this is long but i hoped this helps somehow


----------



## SmilingElephant

So last nite i took time out to shampoo, detangle/deshed AND deep condition my hair....i notice its time to thoroughly detangle my hair when i start seeing little knots of hair forming at the end of my curls....and it usually starts happening around day 3 or 4 when i haven't detangled...so...i did that last nite and my hair feels SO happy!

I have been using the Mixed Silk almost exclusively for my daily styling...i'm ALWAYS on the run especially with my newfangled busy schedule and i don't have to take 10 minutes to rake gel and stuff through my hair....with the Mixed Silk i just co wash with my Suave,finger comb, and then rinse all of that out and slap the Mixed Silk in....i wear my hair in a puff or a curly fro and be on my way...sometimes i put my EcoStyler on my edges...but thats what i do on the daily now....so i think i'm gonna get more of it...and it defines my curls just perfectly...the only reason i'm keeping the Eco in rotation is because it gives weight to my hair in the front and makes it lay down more when i wear it down.

I discovered they sell the Suela y Canela deep conditioner in the big BSS i like to go to...so i don't have to order it online anymore!!! YAY!! In fact i used it last nite....the Mixed Silk Deep conditioner is amazing too...i want the whole line now!!...i don't have the shampoo.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> So last nite i took time out to shampoo, detangle/deshed AND deep condition my hair....i notice its time to thoroughly detangle my hair when i start seeing little knots of hair forming at the end of my curls....and it usually starts happening around day 3 or 4 when i haven't detangled...so...i did that last nite and my hair feels SO happy!
> 
> I have been using the Mixed Silk almost exclusively for my daily styling...i'm ALWAYS on the run especially with my newfangled busy schedule and i don't have to take 10 minutes to rake gel and stuff through my hair....with the Mixed Silk i just co wash with my Suave,finger comb, and then rinse all of that out and slap the Mixed Silk in....i wear my hair in a puff or a curly fro and be on my way...sometimes i put my EcoStyler on my edges...but thats what i do on the daily now....so i think i'm gonna get more of it...and it defines my curls just perfectly...the only reason i'm keeping the Eco in rotation is because it gives weight to my hair in the front and makes it lay down more when i wear it down.
> 
> I discovered they sell the Suela y Canela deep conditioner in the big BSS i like to go to...so i don't have to order it online anymore!!! YAY!! In fact i used it last nite....the Mixed Silk Deep conditioner is amazing too...i want the whole line now!!...i don't have the shampoo.


 
I have the whole line and TBH...I won't repurchase once I use it all up. The leave in is okay, but it leaves my curls crunchy. Nothing to rave about with the shampoo. Still haven't used the DC and I'm in no hurry to use it either.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> I have the whole line and TBH...I won't repurchase once I use it all up. The leave in is okay, but it leaves my curls crunchy. Nothing to rave about with the shampoo. Still haven't used the DC and I'm in no hurry to use it either.


 
....well don't force it on yourself!!! Send it to me!...i know not everything works for everyone...and this is definitely one of those products...bc it leaves my hair soft and fluffy


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> ....well don't force it on yourself!!! Send it to me!...i know not everything works for everyone...and this is definitely one of those products...bc it leaves my hair soft and fluffy


 
PM me your info and I'll send you all of it


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA said:


> Share with us your wash day and weekly regimen so we can know what your doing and using. Also are you relaxed, natural, color treated... any details that might be helpful.


I am natural, no color, fine hair.

Hair Regime
Onion mask every other day
Oil rinse every other day
co wash every other day
Kimmaytube leave in daily, seal with Shima oil

Nighttime
Shea butter mix on hair
potion on scalp
scalp massage
Baggy

Any tips on how to have more moisture in the hair and stop breakage/SSK is appreciated


----------



## greenandchic

I'm in!   My hair is almost BSL so waist sounds reasonable as long as I stick to my plan.

Natural
Cowash 2-3x a week
Shampoo 1x week
DC 1x week
Henna/amla every other week
Moisturize and seal daily
Sulfur challenge


----------



## SmilingElephant

Seamonster said:


> I am natural, no color, fine hair.
> 
> Hair Regime
> Onion mask every other day
> Oil rinse every other day
> co wash every other day
> Kimmaytube leave in daily, seal with Shima oil
> 
> Nighttime
> Shea butter mix on hair
> potion on scalp
> scalp massage
> Baggy
> 
> Any tips on how to have more moisture in the hair and stop breakage/SSK is appreciated


 
How often do you thoroughly detangle AND thoroughly get rid of shed hairs??


----------



## faithVA

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];14090829]I am natural, no color, fine hair.
> 
> Hair Regime
> Onion mask every other day
> Oil rinse every other day
> co wash every other day
> Kimmaytube leave in daily, seal with Shima oil
> 
> Nighttime
> Shea butter mix on hair
> potion on scalp
> scalp massage
> Baggy
> 
> Any tips on how to have more moisture in the hair and stop breakage/SSK is appreciated


 
Have you considered reducing your cowashing to 2x a week putting your hair up and just leaving it alone? Your doing a lot to your hair every day. Because if you cowash today then you must be doing something to it tomorrow, then cowashing again the day after that. Some people can do it but have you tried giving your hair more breaks in between?

Not sure why your ends would be dry since you cowash every other day, unless your ends are out all day and you aren't sealing them.


----------



## Nix08

Just popping in to say I'm still enjoying my hair  The silica strengthening conditioner that I use whenever I wet my hair really is adding strength ... I love it


----------



## Seamonster

SmilingElephant said:


> How often do you thoroughly detangle AND thoroughly get rid of shed hairs??



Maybe once a month because it takes a long time.


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA said:


> Have you considered reducing your cowashing to 2x a week putting your hair up and just leaving it alone? Your doing a lot to your hair every day. Because if you cowash today then you must be doing something to it tomorrow, then cowashing again the day after that. Some people can do it but have you tried giving your hair more breaks in between?
> 
> Not sure why your ends would be dry since you cowash every other day, unless your ends are out all day and you aren't sealing them.



My ends are out. It is too hot to go without the wash, I am sweating, and my head starts itching. I seal, but my hair just drinks the sealers up. I didn't baggy last night because I was trying to look cute for my guy, and my hair feels like cotton. I am going to seal with a coco butter mix and see if that works.


----------



## silenttullip

So I g2 go back to my Everyday Shea shampoo and evoo/euv prepoo
otherwise I end up washing every 3 days ew lol
On the good side there is growth taking place.
I'm due for a s&d/dusting for mid sept  I'll take pics


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So last nite i took time out to shampoo, detangle/deshed AND deep condition my hair....i notice its time to thoroughly detangle my hair when i start seeing little knots of hair forming at the end of my curls....and it usually starts happening around day 3 or 4 when i haven't detangled...so...i did that last nite and my hair feels SO happy!
> 
> I have been using the Mixed Silk almost exclusively for my daily styling...i'm ALWAYS on the run especially with my newfangled busy schedule and i don't have to take 10 minutes to rake gel and stuff through my hair....with the Mixed Silk i just co wash with my Suave,finger comb, and then rinse all of that out and slap the Mixed Silk in....i wear my hair in a puff or a curly fro and be on my way...sometimes i put my EcoStyler on my edges...but thats what i do on the daily now....so i think i'm gonna get more of it...and it defines my curls just perfectly...the only reason i'm keeping the Eco in rotation is because it gives weight to my hair in the front and makes it lay down more when i wear it down.
> 
> I discovered they sell the Suela y Canela deep conditioner in the big BSS i like to go to...so i don't have to order it online anymore!!! YAY!! In fact i used it last nite....the Mixed Silk Deep conditioner is amazing too...i want the whole line now!!...i don't have the shampoo.


 
well that all sounds great!!!! I don't have the shampoo either because I don't use shampoo that much I still have a whole bottle of the mixed chicks shampoo..

but what I wanted to post was I have found now that I don't need those curl products for my hair anymore unless I want to. I co wash with the TR Salon conditioner that I gave a review about which I found at the dollar tree. I hope they have some more when my grandfather and I go there on thursday because I brought about 5 bottles and gave my daughter and mom one. I want to be stocked up because I can not stand the VO5 and Sauve on my hair. well I use that and then while my hair is wet I put the hairveda whipped creme ends hydration in it I was using it as a leave in conditioner but once my hair drys I have curls like I like nice and loose and looks like I did a rollerset and then I use the eco styler on my edges just so my whole head looks smoother. I am loving it I also am still using the JBCO for growth and I can tell you between that and the strong root I have gotten alot of growth just don't know a number yet. I just know that when I am in the shower my hair is hangin on my back loving it!!!!! I have been baggin most nights and putting my henna in every 2 weeks or so I want to do it more now. well I just did my mom hair today so I will be posting pictures in a min as soon as I finish cleaning up the water from this storm..


----------



## SingBrina

Just popping in too, still in a weave... It's been a month now.... One more month and I'm taking it out and reduing it. Going to wash it and retighten it today.... Hope that my hair is past the top line of the dress below... We shall see 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I blowdried my hair from being soaking wet for the first time since I BC'ed! Maybe bc I put in 14 braids first & then blow dried on warm heat, it went very well...only took me 30 minutes to finish my whole head  Then, I did 2 strand twists on my dry, stretched hair...YAY! I am leaving them in until Tuesday/Wednesday & then wearing a twistout for the rest of the week  For ladies who use blowdryers, how often do you use them? I am on a low heat regimen (I've only used direct heat/flatiron 2x this yr).  My goal is 4x/year...but I don't know how damaging blowdrying would be, I just want more length in my styles


----------



## Minty

I need to henna but am not feeling it right now, hopefully I'll do it today - 

Chelate shampoo
Air dry
Henna 
co-wash with HV Amala
DC with Kerastase 

On Thurs. I'll do a deep moisture pre-treatment, BKT w/QOD Gold and trim my hair. (atleast that's the plan)


----------



## Nix08

Going to do a simple DC and co wash today...I can't believe August is over already


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!!

So get this....i had my sister to stretch my hair the other nite...on a whim...to see how long it really is...i had her stretch the nape....and the verdict is...

I am 1-1 1/2 inches away from APL!!:woohoo:....but i can't show ya right now...bc i am in the HYH Challenge....so come December we shall see if i actually make APL....i'm SO excited!


----------



## NikkiQ

This must've been stretch weekend b/c I too did a stretch test,but to the front this time. I've never pulled my nape over my shoulder before so I gave it a shot Saturday and whatdoya know??? It was past my collarbone and VERY close to my arm pit. Maybe pulling it to the front is throwing me off a bit, but I'll take it!! Hopefully by the end of the year I can make some movement towards APL. SOOOO stoked!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> So get this....i had my sister to stretch my hair the other nite...on a whim...to see how long it really is...i had her stretch the nape....and the verdict is...
> 
> I am 1-1 1/2 inches away from APL!!:woohoo:....but i can't show ya right now...bc i am in the HYH Challenge....so come December we shall see if i actually make APL....i'm SO excited!





NikkiQ said:


> This must've been stretch weekend b/c I too did a stretch test,but to the front this time. I've never pulled my nape over my shoulder before so I gave it a shot Saturday and whatdoya know??? It was past my collarbone and VERY close to my arm pit. Maybe pulling it to the front is throwing me off a bit, but I'll take it!! Hopefully by the end of the year I can make some movement towards APL. SOOOO stoked!



Even though I'm going to have to gradually chop this chemical off, I'm at the same point as you two. My hair is about midways between my collarbone & my armpit.

ETA: Actually it's closer to my armpit, really close.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> This must've been stretch weekend b/c I too did a stretch test,but to the front this time. I've never pulled my nape over my shoulder before so I gave it a shot Saturday and whatdoya know??? It was past my collarbone and VERY close to my arm pit. *Maybe pulling it to the front is throwing me off a bit, but I'll take it!! *Hopefully by the end of the year I can make some movement towards APL. SOOOO stoked!


 

This is what i had been doing....but i had her to pull it from the back...and she makes sure i'm holding my head up right....but it was closer to APL than when i pull it in the front.

***sidenote*** i don't see how these chicks come in this refridgerator of a library rockin booty shorts!!....lawd

But yeah...i guess it is stretch week


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooooo....i'm trying to decide still...if i wanna keep my Blogspotblog or my OnSugar blog....OnSugar has a lot of different features but takes a lot of getting used to...Blogspot is user friendly...but...idk....it doesn't have the cute picture effects like on OnSugar.

I'm trying to decide where i'm gonna post next


----------



## silenttullip

I like ur on sugar one... It's prettier than a regular blogspot BUT blogspot may be easier for seo I'm not completely sure though


----------



## Shadiyah

something is going on with my hair. I don't know what it is but it is not feeling very soft and bouncy like it was. I think I will go back to plaiting just in case don't want a set back with my length.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm gonna turn my twists into braids. They just last longer and I can co wash when in braids. 

I could co wash in twists but I feel like my hair will just get REALLY tangled if I do that. 

That's the next hair plan. 

Oh! I did a random Dusting the other day. I hope I didn't take too much off


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> something is going on with my hair. I don't know what it is but it is not feeling very soft and bouncy like it was. I think I will go back to plaiting just in case don't want a set back with my length.


 
Have you tried clarifying?....i hope you don't have a setback.


----------



## Nix08

^^ I was just coming in here to recommend clarifying too


----------



## silenttullip

Thirding clarifying, followed by a good dc, splashed with an acv rinse, and topped off with a nice moisturize & seal  maybe


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Have you tried clarifying?....i hope you don't have a setback.


 
well I just did a acv rinse this morning but I think I have to get some shampoo because the only thing I have is the creme of nature with green top that has no saulfate in it??? is that one??


----------



## Shadiyah

does anyone know if henna really is like doing a protein treatment? that is the only thing that I can think of that I changed... I started to do more in a month when I was only doing once a month and it was just great and no other protien because my hair can not stand protien and my hair is feeling just like it did when I got protein overload.


----------



## Shadiyah

Shadiyah said:


> does anyone know if henna really is like doing a protein treatment? that is the only thing that I can think of that I changed... I started to do more in a month when I was only doing once a month and it was just great and no other protien because my hair can not stand protien and my hair is feeling just like it did when I got protein overload.


 

Oh wait the other thing that is new is that conditioner I got from the dollar store called TR salon which is suppose to be like Tresseme

Ingreditents:
water; cetearyl alcohol; cetrimonioun chloride; fragrance; peg-40 hydrogenated castor oil; saccharum; officianrum sugarcane extract; trifolium pratense clover flowe extract; honey extract; panthenol; tocopheryl acetate vitamin e; citric acid; methychloroisothiazolinone methylisothiazlinone


----------



## silenttullip

Yep I was thinking u had overload too because of the dryness... That's why I think a moisturizing dc (aohsr, silk elements moisture, nuetrogena triple moisture etc) after a clarifying shampoo (something cheap even would work suave clarifying or vo5 kiwi lime or vanilla mint, or if you like bigger prices try nexxus aloe rid or paul mitchell one two or three, also ors creamy aloe is clarifying but won't leave hair stripped) would get you back into shape and then moisturizing and sealing in that moisture.
For me I still have only used henna once and after I rinsed my hair felt like I did a hard protein "never good for me" so I assume if you usually don't work with protein that using henna more frequently may act similar. 
You probably know what I mean but that's all I could think of unless you have hard water if that's the case it could be mineral build up and a clarifying would still fix it.



Shadiyah said:


> does anyone know if henna really is like doing a protein treatment? that is the only thing that I can think of that I changed... I started to do more in a month when I was only doing once a month and it was just great and no other protien because my hair can not stand protien and my hair is feeling just like it did when I got protein overload.


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> Yep I was thinking u had overload too because of the dryness... That's why I think a moisturizing dc (aohsr, silk elements moisture, nuetrogena triple moisture etc) after a clarifying shampoo (something cheap even would work suave clarifying or vo5 kiwi lime or vanilla mint, or if you like bigger prices try nexxus aloe rid or paul mitchell one two or three, also ors creamy aloe is clarifying but won't leave hair stripped) would get you back into shape and then moisturizing and sealing in that moisture.
> For me I still have only used henna once and after I rinsed my hair felt like I did a hard protein "never good for me" so I assume if you usually don't work with protein that using henna more frequently may act similar.
> You probably know what I mean but that's all I could think of unless you have hard water if that's the case it could be mineral build up and a clarifying would still fix it.


 
You may be right because my hair didn't feel like it normally does after I henna. and I don't have a protien regi at all I may use a conditioner like every other or every 2 months. I was hoping it wasn't the new condtioner I got from dollar tree because I was buying them out lol. I have 4 bottles now and going tomorrow for more if they have any lol. 

I just remembered I have a pack of rainwash in there which removes all those things you are talking about from your hair I will do it now and take the list with me to the store tomorrow and pick one up.


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to thank you ladies so much. I put that morrocan oil intense in my hair and my hair is BACK I MEAN BACK BABY!!!! oh it was worth every penny.


----------



## Kerryann

well i washed and str8ened today just to see what i was working with and im growing slowly but surely i cant wait to get my braids tomorrow i cant wait


----------



## afrochique

Slowly inching toward BSL. I haven't used heat in about 2 months and I will be stretching my relaxer to the end of the year. HHG!


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am still in plaits... don't want to take any chances. lol


----------



## Firstborn2

I know I'm mad late, but I want to join this challenge.


----------



## Shadiyah

Firstborn2 said:


> I know I'm mad late, but I want to join this challenge.


 
it don't matter anyone can join when ever.... and welcome!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Yay thanks girly, I'm in...I've decided to proctective style my way to waistlenght. its the only thing my hair understand. DH won't like it but he only have to deal with it until 2013,lol


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Shadiyah*
*What Deep Conditioner Do You Use After A Henna Treatment?*


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *@Shadiyah*
> *What Deep Conditioner Do You Use After A Henna Treatment?*


 
well what I was doing is washing it out with a cheaper conditioner which is now the tr and I use mixed chicks deep conditioner to do the last and leave in for a while. it is nice and soft and shiny when I am finish. the next time I will do it is sept because of not being sure what was giving me that setback or almost a setback. I just brought moroccan oil intense hydrating mask that I will use now.


----------



## songbyrd517

Yaaay!  I'm joining!!!


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*I Need To Come Up With A Different Protective Style And A Different Method To Wash, Condition Wash, And Deep Condition My Hair. At This Point My Hair Is Becoming To Difficult To Do All Four And I'm About Ready To Cut.*


----------



## silenttullip

Just checking in and welcome too all the new challengers!!!!
I almost had a setback from not using an oil or butter for my heavy sealing
My hair felt so dry but vo5 kiwi poo and con and then a dc with a cheapie con and oils slapped me into shape. I most and sealed with gio direct and whipped shea butter with grapeseed oil in it. Still taking my msm and countrylife maxi I notice the growth.
How are you ladies?


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*I May Have To Trim My Hair. Too Much Breakage From Me Being Rough With My Hair. I Have Too Many Damn Knots And Really Do Not Know What To Do At This Point.*

*ETA: I Don't Know Rather To Baby My Ends Or Just Cut And Start All Over.*


----------



## SmilingElephant

RarityFluttershy said:


> *I May Have To Trim My Hair. Too Much Breakage From Me Being Rough With My Hair. I Have Too Many Damn Knots And Really Do Not Know What To Do At This Point.*
> 
> *ETA: I Don't Know Rather To Baby My Ends Or Just Cut And Start All Over.*



WAIT!!! Do you have any pics of your ends??

ETA: Have you tried oil rinsing? And if you REALLY thing u need scissors...try a search and destroy. I gotta feelin...woo hoooooo..(thanks Black Eyed Peas)..that we might be able to save your hair!


----------



## Nix08

I always vote to baby ends before cutting


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Hi. Ladies. I havent been on here in forever. I was dealing with some terrible scalp issues for like the past couple months or so. I didn't know what the heck was going on, it was red, scaly, dry, super itchy in the front in like a fist size area. I finally was able to see the dermatologist and found out I have Sebhorric Dermatitis a mild case she says. I've been on the dermasmoothe and it has helped. Im just in maintenance mode right now. I had really neglected my hair for that month or so, I felt self concious every where I went like people were staring at my scalp ugh, it was horrible. Plus, I had to use this stinky horrible drying shampoo! Agh, and I was in the hospital over night from a reaction to some meds. I'm doing so much better and I'm reducing my stress to keep the flare ups down and looking for natural ways to combat it. I'm still hoping for my goal of WL unstretched in 2013 I havent did a length check and dont plan on it because I dont want to be dissapointed cause I know I neglected my hair. I will just get back to babying it until my flat iron lenght check in Dec. and hope for at least some progress. Thanks for listening! I missed this place!


----------



## RarityFluttershy

SmilingElephant said:


> WAIT!!! Do you have any pics of your ends??
> 
> ETA: Have you tried oil rinsing? And if you REALLY thing u need scissors...try a search and destroy. I gotta feelin...woo hoooooo..(thanks Black Eyed Peas)..that we might be able to save your hair!


 
*I Was Looking At My Hair Today And It Is DamagedBreakage In The Back From Being Rough With Condition Washing/Shampooing And From Wearing Cotton Bandanas. *
*Also I'm 100% Natural, No Heat Ever, No Dye, Never Even Henna-ed My Hair. At This Point I Feel There Is No Need For Me To Hold Onto Damage Hair. *
**Sigh* I Hate Nasty, Thin Ends And This Is How My Ends Is Looking Right About Now. I Feel So Embarrassed And Ashamed There Is No Reason For My Hair To Be Looking Like This.*


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Ladies Your Opinions Please.*

*1. Cut On Wet Or Dry Hair?*
*2. What Is The Best Oil To Use For Oil Rinsing?*
*3. Best Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner?*


----------



## Shadiyah

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Hi. Ladies. I havent been on here in forever. I was dealing with some terrible scalp issues for like the past couple months or so. I didn't know what the heck was going on, it was red, scaly, dry, super itchy in the front in like a fist size area. I finally was able to see the dermatologist and found out I have Sebhorric Dermatitis a mild case she says. I've been on the dermasmoothe and it has helped. Im just in maintenance mode right now. I had really neglected my hair for that month or so, I felt self concious every where I went like people were staring at my scalp ugh, it was horrible. Plus, I had to use this stinky horrible drying shampoo! Agh, and I was in the hospital over night from a reaction to some meds. I'm doing so much better and I'm reducing my stress to keep the flare ups down and looking for natural ways to combat it. I'm still hoping for my goal of WL unstretched in 2013 I havent did a length check and dont plan on it because I dont want to be dissapointed cause I know I neglected my hair. I will just get back to babying it until my flat iron lenght check in Dec. and hope for at least some progress. Thanks for listening! I missed this place!


 
I am so sorry to hear about your troubles but it will be alright... things will get better. your hair is fine.. it was only a month. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Shadiyah

Well I am still here babying my hair and it is soft on the top but the bottom is still feeling a little rough. I only notice because I did a french cornrow last night before I put it in the silk scarf. I know I will not henna my hair until Oct and if things are not 100% I will not then.


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Ladies Your Opinions Please.*
> 
> *1. Cut On Wet Or Dry Hair?*
> *2. What Is The Best Oil To Use For Oil Rinsing?*
> *3. Best Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner?*


 

well I cut my hair when it is dry and curly but I do that because I wear my curly most of the time so I really don't care at this point to have a U or V or blunt shape I just want to cut at least as possible. 

I like to rinse with olive oil and I also do it castor oil because I put the castor oil on my scalp and hair at night and rinse with water in the morning. 

my leave in is my stable hairveda whipped creme ends hydration.


----------



## Imani

I'm so impatient. 17 days til flat iron/length check/trim. Its weird bc one day I will pull a piece and I look super close to APL and then other times its like oh, I'm just full SL. 

I'd like to be at least an inch away from APL, preferably 1/2 inch when I length check. 

Up until less than a year ago, I used to be one to wear my hair out straight all the time. So its really excruciating having my hair up this long and not really knowing how long it is. I know some folks on here go 1 year or longer. But for me, almost 5 months is a long time.


----------



## Shadiyah

@Imani I know how you feel lol....

I have just put a avocado conditoner in my hair. I just mixed it with honey, olive oil and JBCO. I know one thing it stinks... and it has no taste don't think I could eat that. I am doing all kinds of things out of the kitchen to make my hair nice and soft. lets see how it goes I will be rinsing it at 5:15 and that will be before I go to sleep for the day.


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG!!!!! I think I know now what happen to my hair... remember I said my hair does not like protien?????? well I had been using that STRONG ROOTS Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil to my hair for some time now and I just took another look at the ingredients which is one wheat germ which is what?????? a very heavy protien... there is no hair growth nothing that don't have protien and I don't know what I was thinking. CRAZY RIGHT??????


----------



## greenandchic

Officially joining.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm basically starting over from scratch, my hair went from bsb to a lil below shoulder length in a matter of 4 months. I moved to the desert and my hair went into shock, nothing I did helped it was falling out everytime I touched it, extremely dry and brittle. I am going to do hardcore protective style. I'm hoping a year from now I can be somewhere around BSL. I have a new reggie for this climate which seems to be working, just praying it will get me to wsl in 2013.


----------



## Nix08

Wow a little over a year into this hair journey and only now am I not length checking every single day


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

AuNaturalMaMa- I also suffer from SD & know how frustrating it can be! The itching/greasy flakes/soreness are the WORST IMO So I can really relate to going MIA/neglecting you hair bc of it. I also use prescription shampoos and they dry your hair out something terrible  But I got a tip on here that really helped with that...a fellow SD sufferer suggested putting oil and/or conditioner on your hair before you wash with the poo that strips your hair! It makes a world of difference  I just make sure to try to apply on the hair strands & not the scalp! My hair is much happier now & I don't feel like taking care of my scalp issues is damaging my hair, so I am more consistent with it! During my latest flare up, my hair growth & scalp health really suffered, but I readjusted my goals & am just taking it a day at a time HTH 



AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Hi. Ladies. I havent been on here in forever. I was dealing with some terrible scalp issues for like the past couple months or so. I didn't know what the heck was going on, it was red, scaly, dry, super itchy in the front in like a fist size area. I finally was able to see the dermatologist and found out I have Sebhorric Dermatitis a mild case she says. I've been on the dermasmoothe and it has helped. Im just in maintenance mode right now. I had really neglected my hair for that month or so, I felt self concious every where I went like people were staring at my scalp ugh, it was horrible. Plus, I had to use this stinky horrible drying shampoo! Agh, and I was in the hospital over night from a reaction to some meds. I'm doing so much better and I'm reducing my stress to keep the flare ups down and looking for natural ways to combat it. I'm still hoping for my goal of WL unstretched in 2013 I havent did a length check and dont plan on it because I dont want to be dissapointed cause I know I neglected my hair. I will just get back to babying it until my flat iron lenght check in Dec. and hope for at least some progress. Thanks for listening! I missed this place!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to stock up on stuff for the cooler weather....we only get like 2 weeks worth of Winter here in Florida....and to a native...anything below 75 degrees is considered Winter...

Here's what i THINK i want:

CJ Curl Queen
CJ Daily Fix
CJ Smoothing lotion
Oyin Whipped Pudding (or just GET me some butter and oils and make my own mix...i wanna use this for twist/braidouts)


----------



## cheerrette

Ummm I need some new moisturizers for the winter, something without glycerin.  I prefer a wet one for when I bun, I now use S-curl.  I need a creamy but light one for when I flat iron, I now use Wave Nouvea Finishing Lotion.  I was planning to use Elasta QP Mango Butter, but I see that they now put Olive Oil in it.  I would prefer one without oil because I dont like to flat iron my hair with oil in it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Shadiyah

@SmilingElephant I don't think I can fit another thing in my bathroom lol I do want some more JBCO because I only have one bottle under the sink. I be giving my mother and who ever care packages when they come here. 

Because of the degenerated disc I have in my neck and back I can only do but so much and my shoulders are burning again because I have my newest grandson all the time and he getting fat. I can not do all the fancy dos in my head anymore because the longer my hair gets the more I can not hold my arms up. so I am back to curly hair which is the easiest for me. 

I co washed today and used mixed chicks today and I will use JBCO and hairveda tonight before I tie it up for the night. I kind of checked it in the shower and it is at the bottom of my shoulder blades which is full apl and past... on my way to bsl... I would love to see it flatiron but refuse to use heat on my hair lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> @SmilingElephant I don't think I can fit another thing in my bathroom lol I do want some more JBCO because I only have one bottle under the sink. I be giving my mother and who ever care packages when they come here.
> 
> *Because of the degenerated disc I have in my neck and back I can only do but so much and my shoulders are burning again* because I have my newest grandson all the time and he getting fat. I can not do all the fancy dos in my head anymore because the longer my hair gets the more I can not hold my arms up. so I am back to curly hair which is the easiest for me.
> 
> I co washed today and used mixed chicks today and I will use JBCO and hairveda tonight before I tie it up for the night. I kind of checked it in the shower and it is at the bottom of my shoulder blades which is full apl and past... on my way to bsl... I would love to see it flatiron but refuse to use heat on my hair lol



I feel ya on that back pain thing. I have scoliosis...i'm not sure if i have anything degenerating but my back gives me alot of pain as well...in fact i'm huerting as i'm typing it due to the weather and sitting in a cold classroom for a long time....this is part of why i don't do alot of protective styling as well...so i can completely understand!....tomorrow i'm gonna stock up on some Tylenol Arthritis...my dad was taking them years ago bc he was having an issue with his shoulder...and i was having really bad pain along my spine....i took them and they WORKED!

So until i find a new doctor i'll be taking that bc it's not only my back...my fingers and my knee is giving me pain too....i don't really say too much about it bc ppl like to joke and call me an old kid....and its not all that funny to me bc it DOES hurt. I think its bc of the cold classrooms i'm in...then its been raining pretty much everyday here in Florida that's probably whats aggravating it.

Your grandson sounds ADORABLE!! I love fat babies!!...anything huggly snuggly i run to it! 

I'm still using my Mixed Silk...but i've been also experimenting with the CURLs for Target Creme Brule....i like it...smells good and it does leave my hair feeling moisturized. So i like it


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Checking In. Will Be Cutting My Hair Tomorrow, Conditioned Washed To Night. Oh Yeah! I Actually Made Whipped Shea Butter And It Stayed Whipped. It's So Soft And Fluffy.*


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I really do not need anything else to try.. I still have my mixed silk and will be using that but I have so much mixed chicks I am using that more. I really found out that I don't like the eco for the curly look because it is too sticky. I use it for my edges or stuff like that.


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy what did you use to make it? I tried one time just made mines softer.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

Shadiyah
*Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut Oil (Food Grade). Whip With Blender For About Ten Mintues. If You Need To Heat The Shea Butter To Melt, Blend When The Shea Butter Is All The Way Cool For About Ten Mintues.*


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> @Shadiyah
> *Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut Oil (Food Grade). Whip With Blender For About Ten Mintues. If You Need To Heat The Shea Butter To Melt, Blend When The Shea Butter Is All The Way Cool For About Ten Mintues.*


 
I did up evoo in mines but i don't have coconut oil my hair doesn't like that one. the clean up was a mess but I might try it again.


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> Wow a little over a year into this hair journey and only now am I not length checking every single day


 
I know just what you mean. it is very hard not checking out the length but I needed to break for a while lol


----------



## Shadiyah

I forgot to add that my hair grows in a W and I refuse to cut my length off just to make it all even plus I wear it curly anyway so who is going to see. But I said this to say that when I check my length I have to pull from the sides and not the middle of the back because that is the shortest.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I had planned to be a long term transitioner but I'm 3/4 way through my BC. Don't think I can go from a TWA to WL by the end of 2013 but I am hoping that I can at least make it to MBL.


----------



## PureSilver

I havent posted in the thread and challenge in a verrryyyy long time.....but i'm still aiming to make WL 2013


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Yeah I Just Finished Cutting. So Officially I'm At Chin Length And I Have Every Intention Of Caring For My Ends Now. Maybe My Goal Should Be Armpit Length Unstretch.*


----------



## Shadiyah

just got finish applying bhringraj since I can no longer use the strong root for my growth help. after rinising I will apply the whipped creme ends hydration as my leave in and jbco on my scalp before I put my hair up for the night.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just did something i havent done since before i BC'd.....

I moisturized and put my hair in 5 big sloppy plaits for bed....my goal is to shampoo, detangle/deshed and DCin the morning. My scalp has been ITCHY lately!...i know its the cones....i gotta use em up!


----------



## Imani

So I finally did some measurements to see where the longer lengths hit on me. When I first started out my long term goal was APL bc I couldn't fathom my hair getting longer than that, so thats the only length I defined in terms on inches. 

Honestly, its still the only length I care about/am focused on right now. Bc I won't truly believe my hair can be long until I hit that point. Anything after APL will just be icing on the cake. 

My nape grows abnormally faster than the rest of my hair so I don't use that to measure by, I go up a little higher than that. And I think I've determined the following:

APL=10 inches
BSB=13 inches
MBL=15 inches
WL=17 inches

I'm about 5"1 and a half and at about 9 inches now


----------



## SmilingElephant

Imani said:


> So I finally did some measurements to see where the longer lengths hit on me. When I first started out my long term goal was APL bc I couldn't fathom my hair getting longer than that, so thats the only length I defined in terms on inches.
> 
> Honestly, its still the only length I care about/am focused on right now. Bc I won't truly believe my hair can be long until I hit that point. Anything after APL will just be icing on the cake.
> 
> My nape grows abnormally faster than the rest of my hair so I don't use that to measure by, I go up a little higher than that. And I think I've determined the following:
> 
> APL=10 inches
> BSB=13 inches
> MBL=15 inches
> WL=17 inches
> 
> I'm about 5"1 and a half and at about 9 inches now



I can just imagine the day you measure your hair to see if it's APL and it turns out to be like 2 inches pass that

You can do it girl! Just keep ur regimen simple and baby your ends even if they're healthy. You will get there


----------



## Shadiyah

Imani I agree with SmilingElephant just keep it simple and do what you do. I had to step away from the measuring tape because it was getting to be too much and crying because it was not growing as fast as I thought it should. I have 12" of hair in some spots and I don't even know now what I have in the back. I just know this when I am in the shower my hair is hitting my back and I can grab it now from the back. but when the water is not on it my hair looks short lol. you will get there. my 3rd yr anni is coming up of my bc and I am way past what I was when I cut it. and the whole 6 yrs from the last bc I only got between my shoulder and apl. that is a shame but I was not babying it at that time.


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok the one thing that I wanted to share with everyone is about the knots that I have been reading about you are getting in the back of your hair in the nape area. I use castor oil and just rub it down the length of the hair. so even is I am curly or what the top hair is covering it so it will not look greasy nor mess up my style and this had cut down on the knots back there because they were getting on my last nerve. I guess you can use what ever oil you like but I find it better to use the jbco because it is heavy.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok girls where are you!!!! We have to keep our thread on top!!!

well I co washed today and still wearing it curly with no problems so far. I make sure I use jbco in the nape to keep the kinks away.... works big time for me and since I don't go past a day with my wash n go I don't have any problems with tangles.


----------



## Imani

I'm back under my half wig. I recently did my first set of twists and was gonna retwist but it would've just been too much work for one weekend. Taking down the old twists, my usual wash routine, AND retwisting. My whole wknd would've been just doing my hair. 

Counting down til length check time! 12 more days. Sooo nervous. I THINK my hair is doing pretty good but I won't know for sure til its all straightened out then I can really see whats going on with it and if I've made good progress.


----------



## Nix08

I'm here!!!!  Co washing every other day, Dry DC'ing often, steaming weekly, doing oil treatments followed by clarifying poo washes once a week...I'm happy happy happy with my hair these days


----------



## SmilingElephant

Present!....so....

Today i am 

8 months Natural
16 months post relaxer
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And i've been rocking a chunky braidout fro for the past two days <----it looks JUST like this!

I just make 6 plaits (part down the middle, 3 plaits on both sides) and kinda pincurl the ends with bobby pins at nite.

I'll be glad when i finish up this Aussie Moist....it leaves my hair soft and everything when i co-wash and whatnot...but it makes my scalp itch madly ...i've been trying it as a moisturizer in my spray bottle mixed with water and it leaves my hair feeling dry afterwarderplexed

I got the BIG bottle too....so i'm trying to kill it. I'm gonna go back to my Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition and AOHSR


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*I'm Still Here With My Newly Chin Length Hair Trying Not To Dye It. To Night I Will Shampoo And Deep Condition.*


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm here!

Currently in messy box braids and I'm gonna keep them in at least another week... Even though they're a mess. 

I spritz every other night with my water and glycerin spray.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Checking in! I DC'ed, washed, oil rinsed, and conditioned again on Saturday  I then put in 15 braids and let it airdry...today I took it out and my braidout was decent! My camera is broken, but I'll try to figure out how to upload a pic directly from my phone


----------



## Shadiyah

Well ladies this is what I like to hear.... I know I am really hype about this thread but I wont to stay hype to keep me focus but at the same time not get too count up in my hair that I can not see the growth lol. 

We will all get there just wait and see!!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

I just had to add one more thing to the thread. I was just thinking back on my yrs living in Atlanta and the cut before now I just could not grow my hair back. It would not grow no longer than between shoulder and apl but no where near apl. I always thought it may have been the water. and I have cut my hair before and it would just grow back. I know that I have gotten some great tips from this site and it has grown 2x faster than in Atlanta and I am past the length I ever got there in the 6 yrs I tried. 2 yrs 9 months and still growing.....................................


----------



## Nix08

I've got a high banana clip off centre bun today...planning to DC and co wash.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> I just had to add one more thing to the thread. I was just thinking back on my yrs living in Atlanta and the cut before now I just could not grow my hair back. It would not grow no longer than between shoulder and apl but no where near apl. I always thought it may have been the water. and I have cut my hair before and it would just grow back. I know that I have gotten some great tips from this site and it has grown 2x faster than in Atlanta and I am past the length I ever got there in the 6 yrs I tried. 2 yrs 9 months and still growing.....................................



ShadiyahInteresting. I've never had a problem with the water since living here. I did recognize that it was harder than the water in South Carolina. Maybe I'll invest in a filter in the near future just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Seamonster

Hanging in there, WL is just a dream I hope to make a reality. The day my hair grazed APl when I pulled it was a miracle to me. I was in total shock, and awe. It was just the back not the front, but it was something I inspired to my whole pre teen life. I recall looking at the black girls with full shoulder length hair thinking, I wish my hair would touch my shoulders. My blow out is shoulder length now. Looking forward to the day my WNG is full shoulder length.

Right now I am really feeling ACV rinses, and eucalyptus oil, these are my new discoveries. Trying sunflower oil in my oil rinse instead of sesame oil. Don't see any improvement there, but it doesn't seem to be a problem either. Looking for that wonder oil. Still married to castor, coconut, emu, and sesame oils, just slipping out on the side.


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> @ShadiyahInteresting. I've never had a problem with the water since living here. I did recognize that it was harder than the water in South Carolina. Maybe I'll invest in a filter in the near future just to be on the safe side.


 
nakialovesshoes you know once I thought it maybe the water I did purchase a filter for the shower. I really don't know what it was I just know that it never use to take more than 2 yrs to grow my hair back and it was 6 yrs and my hair still was not back to what I was use to. I know it was growing just that I could not figure out what was breaking it off. and it didn't look that damage even though I know it was because one time the stylist cut it back to shoulder bob. I know I have better pratice now but I am from Philly and never really had a problem growing it was my bad practices that would lead me to having to cut. I thought it was age or stress when I was there because I was under a lot of stress at times. and I notice that the water was pink stained never found out what that was in the water.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

I might have to join this one--I was aiming for 2012 but I'm getting a haircut today which will probably take me from around BSL at present to APL or *gasp* maybe even SL depending on how scissor-happy the stylist. 
I'm not sure how much of a fight I'll put up since so much of my hair is seriously damaged and I probably need to see at least 2-3 inches go... 
Plus--I'm planning to transition back to natural!
I have no idea how this is going to go...

ETA: Starting pic (9/13/11 haircut. Relaxed with plans to transition back to fully natural over next few years).


----------



## Meritamen

nakialovesshoes said:


> @ShadiyahInteresting. I've never had a problem with the water since living here. I did recognize that it was harder than the water in South Carolina. Maybe I'll invest in a filter in the near future just to be on the safe side.


I live near Atlanta and was told that the water here isn't that hard. I've been meaning to buy a shower filter anyway to rid the water of chlorine more so for my sensitive skin didn't think about the benefits it had for hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

BahamaMama said:


> I might have to join this one--I was aiming for 2012 but I'm getting a haircut today which will probably take me from around BSL at present to APL or *gasp* maybe even SL depending on how scissor-happy the stylist.
> I'm not sure how much of a fight I'll put up since so much of my hair is seriously damaged and I probably need to see at least 2-3 inches go...
> Plus--I'm planning to transition back to natural!
> I have no idea how this is going to go...


 
well I guess you just want her to do what she do to get all the damage hair uh? and I guess if you don't it will mess more of your length. well I hope everything turns out good for you today.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am so dying to see what my hair looks like flatironed.... how many thing that I can get away with doing it just this one time without damaging my hair?????????????


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> @nakialovesshoes you know once I thought it maybe the water I did purchase a filter for the shower. I really don't know what it was I just know that it never use to take more than 2 yrs to grow my hair back and it was 6 yrs and my hair still was not back to what I was use to. I know it was growing just that I could not figure out what was breaking it off. and it didn't look that damage even though I know it was because one time the stylist cut it back to shoulder bob. I know I have better pratice now but I am from Philly and never really had a problem growing it was my bad practices that would lead me to having to cut. I thought it was age or stress when I was there because I was under a lot of stress at times. and I notice that the water was pink stained never found out what that was in the water.



Shadiyah I think the pink stain is iron but don't quote me on that. I remember asking about it when I first moved here because I had a drippy faucet in one of my bathrooms & the tub would begin to turn a pinkish/reddish color. 



BahamaMama said:


> I might have to join this one--I was aiming for 2012 but I'm getting a haircut today which will probably take me from around BSL at present to APL or *gasp* maybe even SL depending on how scissor-happy the stylist.
> I'm not sure how much of a fight I'll put up since so much of my hair is seriously damaged and I probably need to see at least 2-3 inches go...
> Plus--I'm planning to transition back to natural!
> I have no idea how this is going to go...



BahamaMamaI just recently BCed but I'm in the process of going vegan & changing my lifestyle in general. I'm hoping that, combined with topical sulfur will get me the growth needed to make WL by 12/31/13.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I know i'm supposed to be hiding my hair...but i'm SO excited right now!!

I took this pic last nite while winding down getting ready for bed....yes...this is my fro...she was exhausted too



Look how close to APL i am yo!!

And just think...3 months ago i was barely past my collarbone...i wish i could get a pic of it from the back...it's long enough where i can reach behind and stretch it...but i need someone to take a decent pic.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I've decided that i'm going to keep my old blog as my hair blog...i'm having issues trying o import/export stuff from one blog to another and blogspot is actually easier for me to use now that i know i have to use the Chrome browser to get it to work right

The new blog?....i'm trying to come up with an idea of what to do with it...it may become my poetry/deep thought blog...I'm not sure yet.

I'm going to put my hair blog link back in my siggy tho.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> I've decided that i'm *going to keep my old blog as my hair blog*...i'm having issues trying o import/export stuff from one blog to another and blogspot is actually easier for me to use now that i know i have to use the Chrome browser to get it to work right
> 
> The new blog?....i'm trying to come up with an idea of what to do with it...it may become my poetry/deep thought blog...I'm not sure yet.
> 
> *I'm going to put my hair blog link back in my siggy tho*.


Good choices


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...link is back and i made 3 new posts.

I have like 45 min before my next class starts....i'm so tired...can't lay my head on this table bc my hair is still wet!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hey ladies! WOOT WOOT!  I'm still hanging in and hoping to be BSL by my next trim!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I know i'm supposed to be hiding my hair...but i'm SO excited right now!!
> 
> I took this pic last nite while winding down getting ready for bed....yes...this is my fro...she was exhausted too
> 
> View attachment 124487
> 
> Look how close to APL i am yo!!
> 
> And just think...3 months ago i was barely past my collarbone...i wish i could get a pic of it from the back...it's long enough where i can reach behind and stretch it...but i need someone to take a decent pic.


 
CONGRATS!!!!!
I would say that you are apl because it always look shorter in the back then front.

I washed my hair with shampoo today. This is the first time this month that I used shampoo. I also did my length check which I know I said I was not going to do until the end of the year but it was hanging so much on my back when I washed that I just had to see where it was. I used my mixed chicks deep conditioner and before I rinsed it out I did a length check because I really didn't want to use heat on my hair and I think I can live without seeing what it looks like straighten. Well I am happy to say that I am 2" away from bsl  yes I am happy. So if I stay on track and baby my ends like I been doing all this year I just may make it to wl. 

I think I can use the strong root growth oil as long as I only use it like once every 2 week, maybe even once a week. I was using it 3-4 times a week and I forgot it had so kind of protien in it. because between that and the bhringraj I got over a 1/2" in 2 months. 

We will get there just you wait and see.


----------



## KaramelKutie803

SmilingElephant said:


> I know i'm supposed to be hiding my hair...but i'm SO excited right now!!
> 
> I took this pic last nite while winding down getting ready for bed....yes...this is my fro...she was exhausted too
> 
> View attachment 124487
> 
> Look how close to APL i am yo!!
> 
> And just think...3 months ago i was barely past my collarbone...i wish i could get a pic of it from the back...it's long enough where i can reach behind and stretch it...but i need someone to take a decent pic.


 
Close???? You look APL to me, close enough to claim it in my opinion. That's great growth for 3 months.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!
> I would say that you are apl because it always look shorter in the back then front.
> 
> I washed my hair with shampoo today. This is the first time this month that I used shampoo. I also did my length check which I know I said I was not going to do until the end of the year but it was hanging so much on my back when I washed that I just had to see where it was. I used my mixed chicks deep conditioner and before I rinsed it out I did a length check because I really didn't want to use heat on my hair and I think I can live without seeing what it looks like straighten. Well I am happy to say that I am 2" away from bsl  yes I am happy. So if I stay on track and baby my ends like I been doing all this year I just may make it to wl.
> 
> I think I can use the strong root growth oil as long as I only use it like once every 2 week, maybe even once a week. I was using it 3-4 times a week and I forgot it had so kind of protien in it. because between that and the bhringraj I got over a 1/2" in 2 months.
> 
> We will get there just you wait and see.


 


KaramelKutie803 said:


> Close???? You look APL to me, close enough to claim it in my opinion. That's great growth for 3 months.


 
Thanks ladies....i guess i'll gon head and claim it! 

*YAY I'M APL!!!!!*


----------



## Shadiyah

well ladies I couldn't take it anymore so I am sitting in henna as we speak. I will let it sit all night and co wash it out.


----------



## NikkiQ

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks ladies....i guess i'll gon head and claim it!
> 
> *YAY I'M APL!!!!!*



I'm on my honeymoon for a week and come back to you being APL???!! Wtg girl!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Shadiyah

my henna came out beautiful... just love it. since I have not been using the curl products that have hold in it my curls are loose and hanging like a bob. I love the look and when I have to pull it back to cover to go out when I come back in and take it down my curls are still in tack.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> my henna came out beautiful... just love it. since I have not been using the curl products that have hold in it my curls are loose and hanging like a bob. I love the look and when I have to pull it back to cover to go out when I come back in and take it down my curls are still in tack.



Shadiyah Just checked out your blog. Such wonderful progress you've made with your mom's & daughter's hair. Wish I had you to doctor on mine. 

I have a question for you - did I understand you right - were you saying in one of your blog posts that castor oil cured your problem with single strand knots?


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Shadiyah Just checked out your blog. Such wonderful progress you've made with your mom's & daughter's hair. Wish I had you to doctor on mine.
> 
> I have a question for you - did I understand you right - were you saying in one of your blog posts that castor oil cured your problem with single strand knots?


 
Yes the castor oil helps the hair not to get the knots. I was getting them a lot in my nape area and so everyday I make sure that I apply the castor oil right on the hair and pull it through with my fingers to make sure the whole hair is covered with it and since it is underneath it is not seen and doesn't mess with my curly hair. and same thing if it is up in a ponytail I apply it and no problem. 

Thank you for reading my blog and yes my mother and daughter hair is looking really good. My daughter said she is hiding hers for the winter with sewin and she wants to gain more length. her hair takes so long to dry that it would not be good for her to go out with wet hair everyday in the winter. I really cannot wait to do a length check on her.


----------



## Shadiyah

Have not done anything to my hair but I put it in my 3 plaits because my son is getting married on Friday and his wifer to be henna party (like a shower) will be on Thursday and I want to wear my hair up so I have it ready so I will not have anything to do that day but fresh it up and put my nice combs in it.


----------



## Satya_R

Hi! I'd like to join you ladies if I may. I'm somewhere between apl and bsl, hoping to make it to full waistlength by 2013 . I've had some splitting, dryness and heat damage issues - so things have been slow going, but thankfully I've found my holy grail and hair savior!! lol Henna is the bomb, my hair is so strong, soft, and curly with no extra product. I'm on my 2nd application, waiting patiently for the shine and edge thickening.

Anyhoo, here's my Reg.

weekly/bi-weekly Henna (started in morning, rinsed after school at night)
followed by DC w/ AOHR (overnight)
Leave-in applied and sealed with olive or jojoba oil (replacing with castor oil)
Braided into 4 braids, in prep. for braidout/various stretched styles lasting a week or two
OR
Curlformer Set ( In search of great moisturizing product w/hold! The CON Argan oil styling foam I use has been murder on my poor hair.)

I will post length check pics as soon as I figure out how to transfer pics from my phone


----------



## Shadiyah

Satya_R welcome I am so sorry to hear about your setback. you will love the henna it does wonders. I use a couple of things for my curls. I use hariveda whipped creme ends hydration for my leave in moisturizer and put either mixed chicks or mixed silk which has a nice hold. but I can also use hairveda on it's own and I still have nice curls. I seal my ends with castor oil or olive oil.


----------



## kupenda

I've been lurkin here forever. Might as well join. I'm in! I am relaxed 4a/3c with mostly medium strands. Medium density. I would say normal breakage, all of which comes from manipulation on my part. I stretch relaxers to abt every two and a half to three months. Lightly bleached in the 3c sections (fine strands here). I'm a deep conditioning fool with no set regimen yet but I'm working on it. Currently SL/CBL in the back. Neck length in the front cuz I keep experimenting and cutting the ends lol. Will post a few pics when I get my camera


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

Shadiyah said:


> Have not done anything to my hair but I put it in my 3 plaits because my son is getting married on Friday and his wifer to be henna party (like a shower) will be on Thursday and I want to wear my hair up so I have it ready so I will not have anything to do that day but fresh it up and put my nice combs in it.



Congratulations to you and your family! Sounds like fun!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hello newcomers!!! 

NikkiQ...CONGRATULATIONS...on your wedding girl!!! I saw those pics in the other thread today! Just BEAUTIFUL! And that dress was FYE!!! I'm so happy for you!

Shadiyah CONGRATULATIONS to your son!!!

Weddin bells everywhere!

I've just been a busy bee! School and work and school and work....good thing is...so far i've passed ALL the tests i've taken! As well as my regular schoolwork...im so proud of myself right now!

Nothing too special with me and my hair right now tho.

I am anxious to see what the hair challenges will be for next year. I hope we get a boot camp challenge next year...i can SO do it!


----------



## Shadiyah

kupenda & SmilingElephant thank you so much I think we are going to have fun tomorrow. I see I messed up my post I was half sleep when I was typing. lol 

SmilingElephant I am so glad to hear that you are passing all your test and it is good you have something to take your mind off your hair. 
this challenge should go on until 2013, right? This is the only one I will commit to because I just can not do all the other things. I have already changed my mind about wearing my hair up tomorrow. I took it down and have orange peel and bhringraj on my hair right now as a paste. I will wear my hair down with my curls. no matter what I try I love my curls. 

I am hoping to get my daughter in law to join and be apart of this chanllenge. but she still will not beable to show pictures. I will continue to show my mother and daugther progress. I will not have a update for my daughter until I guess the winter is over because she said she will be in weave until weather gets warmer. I am hoping to see a lot of growth. I will be doing my mother's henna this weekend so I will have undated pictures in her thread.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> kupenda & SmilingElephant thank you so much I think we are going to have fun tomorrow. I see I messed up my post I was half sleep when I was typing. lol
> 
> SmilingElephant I am so glad to hear that you are passing all your test and it is good you have something to take your mind off your hair.
> *this challenge should go on until 2013,* right? This is the only one I will commit to because I just can not do all the other things. I have already changed my mind about wearing my hair up tomorrow. I took it down and have orange peel and bhringraj on my hair right now as a paste. I will wear my hair down with my curls. no matter what I try I love my curls.
> 
> I am hoping to get my daughter in law to join and be apart of this chanllenge. but she still will not beable to show pictures. I will continue to show my mother and daugther progress. I will not have a update for my daughter until I guess the winter is over because she said she will be in weave until weather gets warmer. I am hoping to see a lot of growth. I will be doing my mother's henna this weekend so I will have undated pictures in her thread.



Yes the challenge is until 2013


----------



## Bluetopia

I just big chopped after a 20 month transition so I'm DEF in!

LEGGO!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Bluetopia


----------



## Satya_R

Thanks Shadiyah ! I was really bummed about the condition of my poor lil strands, but I'm ready to give them some tlc and bring 'em back from the brink. Which of the two styling products do you think would be best for thick 4a hair? I'm using honeysuckle rose along with a little oil as a styler/leave-in. I'd prefer something lighter that a lot leaves less build-up.


----------



## Bluetopia

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @Bluetopia


 
Thank You! Had planned to go anywhere from 24-36 months, but after seeing my big ole fro sticking out from those sad strands of texlaxed hair (and a particularly painful blowout) I snapped! 

One morning woke up, grabbed some scissors and started chopping away. 

i mean real random like. i probably have a lowkey mullet going on right now and don't even know if cuz of my shrinkage  

Currently rocking a flattwist updo and will be braided/twisted up for the next couple months. i'll probably treat myself to a proper trim during the holiday season. soooo glad i did this.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Bluetopia- I know the feeling...I couldn't make it to one year, let alone 20 months  11.5 months was long enough LOL My poor curlies were begging to be let out  I have no regrets  All of this group's hair is going to be long & flowing by 2013


----------



## Shadiyah

Satya_R said:


> Thanks @Shadiyah ! I was really bummed about the condition of my poor lil strands, but I'm ready to give them some tlc and bring 'em back from the brink. Which of the two styling products do you think would be best for thick 4a hair? I'm using honeysuckle rose along with a little oil as a styler/leave-in. I'd prefer something lighter that a lot leaves less build-up.


 
Satya_R I really don't know any thing about the honeysuckle rose. I like using jamican black castor oil. also honey with conditioner and leave in overnight.


----------



## Imani

I'm starting to rethink this waistlength thing. If my hair gets that long, that's cool. But if not, I'm good.

For one that's a lot of hair and I'm petite. Also the only two people I've seen with similar texture to me with wl hair go extra hard in the paint as far as protective styling. I'm talking no heat for years at a time and protective styling like almost 100% of the time. I'm not that dedicated and I like to wear my hair straight and out at least sometimes. 

I think I will be happy w about bsl. Bsl is like whatever on here but irl that's a lot of hair and LONG to me.  But I will just continue to reassess my goals as my hair gets longer. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## SmilingElephant

Imani said:


> I'm starting to rethink this waistlength thing. If my hair gets that long, that's cool. But if not, I'm good.
> 
> For one that's a lot of hair and I'm petite. Also the only two people I've seen with similar texture to me with wl hair go extra hard in the paint as far as protective styling. I'm talking no heat for years at a time and protective styling like almost 100% of the time. I'm not that dedicated and I like to wear my hair straight and out at least sometimes.
> 
> I think I will be happy w about bsl. Bsl is like whatever on here but irl that's a lot of hair and LONG to me.  But I will just continue to reassess my goals as my hair gets longer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839



Its cool...just know that you are still welcomed here...who knows...maybe next year you may want longer than BSL....and yes...BSL is a lot of hair...but it all depends on what you believe you can really handle.


----------



## SmilingElephant

OMG ya'll...i was having an irritating day yesterday.

The thing is....i was at work and i my hair was molested....and even though i always had in mind what i would do if somebody just came up and started digging in my hair....i was SO caught off guard i almost didn't know what to say. I felt humiliated.

I was standing at the cash wrap (im a cashier)...and...don't get me wrong...i love my co-workers...we always have fun...we do..but yesterday just felt in appropriate...i digress..anyway..im standing there and one of the co-managers comes up by me and sees this pen on my counter and she asks me if it was this other manager's pen...so i'm like "i don't know it's been up there all day"...so..out of nowhere the pen ends up in my hair...and she's laughing telling the other manager as he walks up asking about this stupid pen.."SHE had it! It was in her hair like THIS!" w/the pen dangling from my curly side puff...so i was really put off guard..but what hurt was when the other manager...my GM mind you goes..."can we sanitize  this?" and he was laughing...i didn't find it funny....so i called them haters...i'm sorry...it was the first thing that came to mind bc they are all Hispanic with thin hair...thin...and they ALWAYS have something to say about my hair no matter what i do to it.

So that moment passes...and bc i've been feeling emotional all week..i'm guessing maybe i'm taking this too serious.

BUT THEN...

I'm standing at the time clock later on at the end of my shift...punching in my numbers to clock out...

TELL ME WHY....i had 3 managers ambush me w/their hands in my hair???! And usually i don't mind somebody "boinging" a curl....but they were full force GRABBING my hair. It felt degrading....it happened so fast i was shocked ...until i finally heard myself saying (i work in a pet store) "I don't know WHERE ya'll hands have been! Ya'll been touching DEAD ANIMALS ALL DAY AND YOU'RE PUTTIN THAT MESS IN MY HAIR!!!"...The female manager chimes in.."I washed mine"...so i just go "SERIOUSLY...GIVE ME 50 FEET..IT'S BEEN A BUSY DAY!" and i walked off.

I am a Christian but i wanted to say some choice words to them about what they did. I just didn't know WHAT to say! Plus also the fact that i am the ONLY Black person to ever work there...my conscience kept telling me...don't feed into their ignorance.

I'll be SO glad when December comes so i can transfer....i'm waiting for the semester to end and since it's right across the street from my job...i continue working there even though i JUST moved 30 miles away.

I wanted to cry. Idk if it's bc of the whole Troy Davis situation, plus the fact that i'm still reading the Help...i just felt like i was back in the 50's or something...it feels like we're going back in time.

I go back to work today...and if thos particular ppl work today....i honestly have no clue HOW i will act.


----------



## Meritamen

Do not apologize for feeling the way you do. Feeling humiliated is not "taking this too serious." Not only did one person cross the line by invading your space and touching your person but a whole group did. I really feel for you. Something like that should be reported. Seriously. If you do not want to be touched -- and that includes your hair -- then you do not want to be touched and everyone should respect that.
It doesn't matter if they washed their hands or not; their hands should never be on you without asking for and being granted permission first. This is not something that is up for discussion or debate. If you say "no" that's the end of it and you should allows have the opportunity to say decide because it's your body and not theirs.

I am pissed this has happened to you. How dare someone feel like they are entitled to someone else's body like that.


----------



## silenttullip

Sorry about your irritating day SmilingElephant

I guess today is my turn for an irritating day cause I wanna cry... I'm so sick of having awkward length hair...
I never wear it out because I hate bantu knots I can't cornrow, I get ssks from 2 strand, I've been keeping it in plaits under a wig but it's getting on my nerves. I tried a wash & go and I realized how short it is and it wasn't even dry so it had more shrinking to do.
All I want is nice hair... I want shoulder length all around when it's shrunken but it will be forever before then... I don't know what to do. I may just break the bank and get some individual braids put in but if I do that it'll only last a month. I need suggestions before I shave it all off seriously.


----------



## Nix08

Just checking in...it's been a while...still going strong here...co washing on a regular, bunning or low man styles most of the time but enjoying my hair as I go  I was watching a movie with JLo and I just loved her hair in it...a couple more inches and I'll be at BSL which is where here hair was.  WL may be much but I'm going to get there first before I decide on what my maintenance length is going to be.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> Do not apologize for feeling the way you do. Feeling humiliated is not "taking this too serious." Not only did one person cross the line by invading your space and touching your person but a whole group did. I really feel for you. Something like that should be reported. Seriously. If you do not want to be touched -- and that includes your hair -- then you do not want to be touched and everyone should respect that.
> It doesn't matter if they washed their hands or not; their hands should never be on you without asking for and being granted permission first. This is not something that is up for discussion or debate. If you say "no" that's the end of it and you should allows have the opportunity to say decide because it's your body and not theirs.
> 
> I am pissed this has happened to you. How dare someone feel like they are entitled to someone else's body like that.



Thank you. 

I confronted one of the managers today. The others weren't there. But we were just talking about something and somehow it led to him saying he didn't wanna invade my personal space. I stopped him and said "yeah, you NEED to respect my personal space fa real tho...especially after yesterday!"....of course I get the dumb-what-I-did-look in return and I said..."y'all molested my hair yo and honestly I didn't even like it. I did NOT like that at all. I felt overwhelmed like...daaaayyyyummmm really?" So he did the "Ohhh noooo....reallly...???....nooooo....don't feel like that...are you serious?" and I told him that I was. So he said "my bad yo...I'll tell (female manager) to not do that as well"...somethin like that. 

THIS time I handled it politely. Bc they never touch me unless it's a greeting hug or a high five. I'm cool with those kinds of things...but all up in my hair? I might as well strip!

If it happens again not only am I cussing ppl out. I'm naming names. 

It caught me SO offguard I didn't have a chance to actually scream "no". -____-

I'm sorry Silenttulip. Don't shave it off! You'll be back at square 1. May a puff or wig?

I decided to do wash n go puffs almost everyday until my hair grew out some more.


----------



## silenttullip

I'm glad you addressed the issue and feel better about it.
I hope they ask from now on.
SO hates puffs and I've been wiggin it but just don't want to anymore.
They didn't mess up ya style when they molested it did they?



SmilingElephant said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I confronted one of the managers today. The others weren't there. But we were just talking about something and somehow it led to him saying he didn't wanna invade my personal space. I stopped him and said "yeah, you NEED to respect my personal space fa real tho...especially after yesterday!"....of course I get the dumb-what-I-did-look in return and I said..."y'all molested my hair yo and honestly I didn't even like it. I did NOT like that at all. I felt overwhelmed like...daaaayyyyummmm really?" So he did the "Ohhh noooo....reallly...???....nooooo....don't feel like that...are you serious?" and I told him that I was. So he said "my bad yo...I'll tell (female manager) to not do that as well"...somethin like that.
> 
> THIS time I handled it politely. Bc they never touch me unless it's a greeting hug or a high five. I'm cool with those kinds of things...but all up in my hair? I might as well strip!
> 
> If it happens again not only am I cussing ppl out. I'm naming names.
> 
> It caught me SO offguard I didn't have a chance to actually scream "no". -____-
> 
> I'm sorry @Silenttulip. Don't shave it off! You'll be back at square 1. May a puff or wig?
> 
> I decided to do wash n go puffs almost everyday until my hair grew out some more.


----------



## SmilingElephant

silenttullip said:


> I'm glad you addressed the issue and feel better about it.
> I hope they ask from now on.
> SO hates puffs and I've been wiggin it but just don't want to anymore.
> They didn't mess up ya style when they molested it did they?



Nah...Reina too thick...they hands kept gettin lost!

I just feel like whoopin folks...i do believe i am PMS ing today...i ate nearly a WHOLE bag of fun size Snickers!!....

Hubby is just gonna have to deal until it grows out more....thats basically how i did/do my mom...I wear this hair...so I have to wear it how i like it until it gets to where i really want it. Then watch...once you do...you'll hear him complimenting your hair to other ppl on the phone in his loud and famous conversation w/ ur Nana bc he definitely won't say it to ur face how much he loves your hair....definitely was not talkin about my mama!.............


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I am so sorry to hear about that and you know they know that was sexual harrassment. That is what the complaint will fall under. So just keep that in mind. any thing that makes a person uncomfortable and make them feel vaulated is considered sexual harassment.


----------



## WyrdWay

silenttullip Do you have anyone else that could cornrow it for you? 

SmilingElephant your story reminded me of those "tests" they used to put people of color through... like the paper bag test, I think I remember one being putting a pencil in your hair and if it falls out you "pass"  But I not sure they would have even known about that. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I am so sorry to hear about that and* you know they know that was sexual harrassment. That is what the complaint will fall under. So just keep that in mind. any thing that makes a person uncomfortable and make them feel vaulated is considered sexual harassment.*



I will keep that in mind...bc i was thinking...if i complain about it..what would that be? Bc it didn't feel sexual..ya know?...i just felt violated...like a line had been crossed.





WyrdWay said:


> silenttullip Do you have anyone else that could cornrow it for you?
> 
> SmilingElephant your story reminded me of those "tests" they used to put people of color through... like the paper bag test, I think I remember one being putting a pencil in your hair and if it falls out you "pass"  But I not sure they would have even known about that. I hope it doesn't happen again.



Girl don't tell me stuff like that......cuz if they do it again i'll wanna hem em up...and im trying not to be an angry person anymore. Ppl take you for granted when they know you're a Christian and you're tryin to do by right...but its so stupid bc they end up losing either way. Just bc i'ma Christian now...don't mean i've never come close to breaking limbs and knocking ppl out before...so when ppl do things like that...i do what i can to suppress that...bc that is a weakness to go back to the old way.

So i'll try not to cuss them out...but i will name names. It just really didn't sit right w/me...especially being that i'm the ONLY black person that works there...and i'm the FIRST one to ever work there...come to find out a few months ago...the GM didn't want to hire Black ppl...and he's Hispanic and his wife is West Indian...i just don't get it...i try not to dwell on it...but it bothers me.

But you know what ya'll...God been fightin my battles all my life...i'm pretty sure He got dis!


----------



## SmilingElephant

My hair was to the effect of this that day...this is actually me right now tho:










LOL @ Snick! This dog has some REAL facial expressions i wish ya'll could see! He's hilarious!!



Okay...SN: I must be gaining weight...i see it inmy face in these pics...i like it tho...


----------



## silenttullip

doggy is so cute lol we gotta get him with my little j they could have a blast lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I will keep that in mind...bc i was thinking...if i complain about it..what would that be? Bc it didn't feel sexual..ya know?...i just felt violated...like a line had been crossed.
> 
> 
> Yes because we went over this too much at work when I use to work. We always had to take those classes. you can not even get in their space. like if you are a close talker and the other person is not and don't like people that close to them it would be considered uncomfortable for that person and can be taken the wrong way. what you say to a person you have to watch that in the workplace.


----------



## Shadiyah

So I did henna again last night because I am so loving my color, I can just eat it up lol. I will try not to do a length check until Nov. I was going to flatiron the last time but I chicken out lol. 

Please click my blog and make comments and click on ads too so momma can get some money lol


----------



## Shadiyah

Oh and I was going to post this in the thread talking about this book but couldn't find it. I got The Science of Black Hair and so far if I can keep a wake while I am reading it is good. I just got it yesterday so I am not that far along yet.


----------



## ClassyDiva

Hey ladies

Im the worst check in person..... EVER! However I have been still trying to grow waist length hair.

To bring you up to date:
After Nov., I relaxed on New years Eve. My hair was kind of hitting lower neck length.

I waited and stretched until April and relaxed. Then in July (3rd to be exact), I got senegalese braids and have had these since. I got it re-braided at the beginning of Sept. I am taking these out between October and November to relax in December.

Well that's my update for now. I will post pics when I do my next relaxer

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## SmilingElephant

So...after about a week without actually combing my hair...i made today my wash day and BOY oh boy.

I will NEVER go that long without combing again!!! But i did finger comb...for my hair tho...finger combing is not enough! I kept wondering why my scalp was always sore...it dawned on me that I had this same problem when i was relaxed....my scalp REQUIRES me to thoroughly comb out ALL shed hairs frequently. Otherwise it gets really sore.

I also need to keep them combed out bc i snipped out about 6 single strand knots today due to them. The amount of shed hair i combed out today was the size of a golf ball.

I've recently been dealing with dryness as well...so after i shampooed, and detangled (fingers and shower comb) and de-shedded(Denman brush)...i put in some coconut oil and then my shea butter mix on top of that that i bought from DIYHaircare, plaited it up in my 6 plaits, pinned them down and threw on a beanie and went to class.

I think that i'm going to have to give up my wash n go's sooner than i thought bc the air seems to be getting dryer. So i guess i'll have to bite down and just do some protective styles.

I want to go back to making my own shea butter mix though...but i want it reeeeeally creamy...any ideas??


----------



## Kerryann

im still in braids and most likely will be wearing braids until i reach this goal


----------



## Shadiyah

I am trying something to see how it will work for me. I have read about people drinking their protien and since my hair doesn't like protien very much I am going to try to take mine in by drinking. I have decided to drink Ensure high protein shake. One for breakfast everyday. I don't eat breakfast so this will be good for me. I will keep you all posted if this is helping my hair growth at all.


----------



## Satya_R

No longer in the challenge guys...I just cut my hair - alll the way off lol. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Satya_R said:


> No longer in the challenge guys...I just cut my hair - alll the way off lol. Best of luck to you all!



Satya_R Me, too. But I keep telling myself I can actually go from a TWA to WL in 27 months.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Satya_R said:


> No longer in the challenge guys...I just cut my hair - alll the way off lol. Best of luck to you all!





nakialovesshoes said:


> Satya_R Me, too. But I keep telling myself I can actually go from a TWA to WL in 27 months.



....

*sniff*....well please feel free to still stick around tho!


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*I've Been Washing My Hair Everyday For The Past Week And My Hair Has Thrived (Don't Judge Me).*


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Satya_R Me, too. But I keep telling myself I can actually go from a TWA to WL in 27 months.


 
nakialovesshoes and @satya r why did yall cut off all your hair? you just wanted to or was there something wrong with it? I only ask because I have seen here where people grow their hair out and then just cut it all off because they want a change and just start all over again. I mean I have done it because I had problems but I don't know if I could do it just because


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> @nakialovesshoes and @satya r why did yall cut off all your hair? you just wanted to or was there something wrong with it? I only ask because I have seen here where people grow their hair out and then just cut it all off because they want a change and just start all over again. I mean I have done it because I had problems but I don't know if I could do it just because



Shadiyah I decided to transition out of my jheri curl & started doing the Terressentials Mud Wash detox & my new growth was popping & the next thing I know I was chopping. @ 1st I decided I was going to be a long term transitioner but I felt like it was wasteful to be using products on hair that I wasn't going to keep.


----------



## Nix08

I haven't posted in a while (well maybe a couple days) I want to get a wet length check pic this weekend.  I feel like I'm seeing good growth...I just want to be sure.  I was kinda measuring and it seems like 6 more inches would put me very close to WL ...for me so long as 2 hairs touch WL I'm claiming it  In an official race the timer stops when any part of you crosses the finishes line


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Shadiyah I decided to transition out of my jheri curl & started doing the Terressentials Mud Wash detox & my new growth was popping & the next thing I know I was chopping. @ 1st I decided I was going to be a long term transitioner but I felt like it was wasteful to be using products on hair that I wasn't going to keep.


 
nakialovesshoes do you really like the mud wash? I was thinking about doing it and a friend was asking about it also. I just have not brought it yet because I had decided not to buy another thing lol


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> @nakialovesshoes do you really like the mud wash? I was thinking about doing it and a friend was asking about it also. I just have not brought it yet because I had decided not to buy another thing lol


 
Shadiyah Yes, I do like the mud wash. It's a great alternative to shampoo. I have flax seed gel, shea butter & grapeseed oil- oh & AO's Rosa Mosqueta cond. Normally with so little products my hair would be dry as the desert. My crown area still isn't where I want it to be but it has definitely improved.

It's a keeper. I'm just trying to figure out how often I can use it w/o having any issues.


----------



## Shadiyah

well from reading it I think I would have to wait until I get a natrual conditioner that I really like because everything I have have cones in it. and they don't want you to use those products once you detox.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooo....i'm experiencing some light breakage today

I don't know if it's bc i've started using shea butter over water to seal in moisture. I'm gonna clarify and try to "restart" my hair tomorrow.

The ends feel all crunchy like. erplexed

Good thing....i was able to find my oils...especially my JBCO!!! I'm gonna put a light coat of this on my ends tonite and plait my hair up.

I'm scared!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Soooo....i'm experiencing some light breakage today
> 
> I don't know if it's bc i've started using shea butter over water to seal in moisture. I'm gonna clarify and try to "restart" my hair tomorrow.
> 
> The ends feel all crunchy like. erplexed
> 
> Good thing....i was able to find my oils...especially my JBCO!!! I'm gonna put a light coat of this on my ends tonite and plait my hair up.
> 
> I'm scared!


 
SmilingElephant I do not like pure shea butter on my hair at all. I do use it on my grandsons but I don't like that nor coconut oil on my hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I do not like pure shea butter on my hair at all. I do use it on my grandsons but I don't like that nor coconut oil on my hair.



Lawd...don't say that! Shadiyah....i guess i probably did a double stupid. I've been trying this new way of moisturizing for the past 3 days where you wash your hair, seal the water in with oil and then seal that in with a butter...

I used my coconut oil to seal in the water and the shea butter mix on top of that...it kinda worked at first...i flat twisted my hair up and pinned it down...took em out today (don't worry...it was a sorry job...i'm practicing) and wore a twistout fro to work today. The twists were in for 2 days.

I bustin out the sulfates tomorrow and i'm gonna try my original method of moisturizing and sealing....problem is....even tho its not really cold here in Florida...the air certainly is dryer. And my hair feels dry ALLLLLLL the time. Like soft but hard...no matter what.

Tips?


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Lawd...don't say that! @Shadiyah....i guess i probably did a double stupid. I've been trying this new way of moisturizing for the past 3 days where you wash your hair, seal the water in with oil and then seal that in with a butter...
> 
> I used my coconut oil to seal in the water and the shea butter mix on top of that...it kinda worked at first...i flat twisted my hair up and pinned it down...took em out today (don't worry...it was a sorry job...i'm practicing) and wore a twistout fro to work today. The twists were in for 2 days.
> 
> I bustin out the sulfates tomorrow and i'm gonna try my original method of moisturizing and sealing....problem is....even tho its not really cold here in Florida...the air certainly is dryer. And my hair feels dry ALLLLLLL the time. Like soft but hard...no matter what.
> 
> Tips?


 
SmilingElephant that sounds something like what I was going through a little while ago, remember? I had to go through all the deep conditioner and go and buy that $30.00 one that works so well. I thought it was everything but come to find out it was the hair growth oil I was using because it had protein in it and I was using it 4 times a week and it just got to be too much. I am still trying to get my hair really back to what it was. 

But why not just seal with oil and leave the butter off?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay ya'll....i shampoo'd (ORS Creamy Aloe) and conditioned (Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition), detangled today. My hair feels back to normal. I did notice a few pieces of broken hair tho. But i think i'm gettin back on track.

I think my hair just likes to be curly. So i just threw in some Mixed Silk over YTC and scrunched in a little Totally Twisted gel (mainly in the front)...some SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie on my edges and put it up in my regular curly puff on top of my head.

And my scalp isn't itching like crazy!!! YAY!!!:woohoo:...i wanna curb this breakage some more tho.


----------



## silenttullip

I'm glad it's back to normal.
I can only use whipped shea butter (whipped with an oil) but regular is too heavy and I'll get breakage.
Maybe oil rinsing for a while or an overnight dc will help completely knock out the breaking.



SmilingElephant said:


> Okay ya'll....i shampoo'd (ORS Creamy Aloe) and conditioned (Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition), detangled today. My hair feels back to normal. I did notice a few pieces of broken hair tho. But i think i'm gettin back on track.
> 
> I think my hair just likes to be curly. So i just threw in some Mixed Silk over YTC and scrunched in a little Totally Twisted gel (mainly in the front)...some SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie on my edges and put it up in my regular curly puff on top of my head.
> 
> And my scalp isn't itching like crazy!!! YAY!!!:woohoo:...i wanna curb this breakage some more tho.


----------



## silenttullip

I'm using a new shampoo and not crazy about it. My scalp feels clean but OMG it's so rough on my hair... I also have to get back to my dc'ing I've been mixing whatever I have to save money for the past 8 months so it's time I get what I need.
I also have to replenish my whipped shea butter stash for the fall.
I used follicleanse shampoo, gttt conditioner mixed with water and evoo as a conditioner,
and infusium 23 original as my leave in topped with some rosewater for moisture and sealed with evoo I had to moisturize and seal 3 hours late and usually moisturizing lasts me about 3-5 days. If I don't see some improvement I'm getting my money back for the shampoo and replenishing my precious aubrey conditioners.
I need some more protein so I'll stick with infusium and balance it with moisture.
I don't know if I'll reach waist length it seems impossible on days like this but I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## Shadiyah

I really needed to find a shampoo and conditioner set and I was going to go with kinky curly and just as I was about to order I remembered that I wanted devacurl months ago. I settle on devacurl and awaiting my order which they shipped off yesterday. Since it is about winter i will not be washing and going nor doing too much co washing. I have enough curling products but no shampoo except mixed chicks. I also got their leave in. 

I have decided to not worry too much about my hair. I am tired of checking the length and wondering how much longer I have to wait to get to the length I want. I will be wearing buns and washing maybe on sunday and trying to tie up my curls and hope that it last through out the week. I will see how long this last but I was getting tired of wet hair on my shoulders and this cool weather. The only problem I see is when i want to put the jbco in my scalp and I hate stringy hair so it maybe more than one wash a week I will see because I will not be putting it in every night like during the summer.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Well, I might as well go for it. Please add me SmilingElephant.


----------



## silenttullip

Dang u should have told us you were thinking about deva products I have a half bottle of no poo (I wasn't too impressed) I could have mailed you free. IDK I may use it for something but I found it kinda drying and not so cleansing odd combo anywho I hope you likey it.



Shadiyah said:


> I really needed to find a shampoo and conditioner set and I was going to go with kinky curly and just as I was about to order I remembered that I wanted devacurl months ago. I settle on devacurl and awaiting my order which they shipped off yesterday. Since it is about winter i will not be washing and going nor doing too much co washing. I have enough curling products but no shampoo except mixed chicks. I also got their leave in.
> 
> I have decided to not worry too much about my hair. I am tired of checking the length and wondering how much longer I have to wait to get to the length I want. I will be wearing buns and washing maybe on sunday and trying to tie up my curls and hope that it last through out the week. I will see how long this last but I was getting tired of wet hair on my shoulders and this cool weather. The only problem I see is when i want to put the jbco in my scalp and I hate stringy hair so it maybe more than one wash a week I will see because I will not be putting it in every night like during the summer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Trini_Chutney said:


> Well, I might as well go for it. Please add me SmilingElephant.



 

I love ur hair in ur avi!

Okay...i think i've discovered my drying issue....which should have been plain and super simple for me to see

I need to give up gel...well with glycerin anyway....since the air has changed...the glycerin is causing the moisture to leave my hair.

Anybody know of a creamy curl cream that is moisturizing yet gives the same effect as gel? I've been eyeballing Curl Junkie's Coffee Coco Curl Cream (however you say it)...any reviews up in here on that?


----------



## Shadiyah

silenttullip said:


> Dang u should have told us you were thinking about deva products I have a half bottle of no poo (I wasn't too impressed) I could have mailed you free. IDK I may use it for something but I found it kinda drying and not so cleansing odd combo anywho I hope you likey it.


 
silenttullip oh please send it to me if you don't want it. I got mines in the mail today and I have to say I really like it. I guess maybe because I am using all the products together I didn't have a problem with it feeling dry and it cleaned well and after the conditioner sat on my hair through out my shower it was so soft I couldn't believe it because I thought I was going to have a problem. I then added the leave in and I didn't even need a curly product after that. My hair is so soft and I think I am good for the winter. 
During the summer I co wash everyday so I didn't really need shampoo that much but I wanted to start investing in sets for the winter and just so I can build up my sulfate free products and it has no cones in it. don't know how in the long run that is going to work for me but I will try it all winter to see before I go giving all my stuff away. 
It will not go to waste since I do my daughter, mother and now her neighbor's hair. my daughter just left here today before work from getting her hair done. I use the rack and shake after I washed and conditoned and did her acv rinse. I know this is getting long but I had to get it all in lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I love ur hair in ur avi!
> 
> Okay...i think i've discovered my drying issue....which should have been plain and super simple for me to see
> 
> I need to give up gel...well with glycerin anyway....since the air has changed...the glycerin is causing the moisture to leave my hair.
> 
> Anybody know of a creamy curl cream that is moisturizing yet gives the same effect as gel? I've been eyeballing Curl Junkie's Coffee Coco Curl Cream (however you say it)...any reviews up in here on that?


 
SmilingElephant I notice the same thing which is why after the first time I use the gel on my hair and I was talking about oh how I love it. everytime after that it was a horrible. and my hair was hard and dry and I had to keep using castor oil and more oil and nothing was working so I just started using it to lay my edges down and that's it. 

I just bought Taliah Waajid curly curl cream and it is mositurzing but not for me my hair does not like heavy things but it worked lovely on my daughters hair today when I did the rake and shake method. and you don't need a lot because the jar is only 8fl oz and I only had to use a little on each part of her hair and she has very very thick hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

Getting a sew in that I'll keep I for a month or 2...

Pics tomorrow when it's finished!


----------



## silenttullip

I'M SO EXCITED!!! This time 13' if I grow on point I should be waist length stretched at least in the back. I'm so happy and actually envisioning it!!!!
I hope I don't get stressed and I can continue taking care of my hair and scalp.
Thank you ladies for all the motivation.
I'm starting to actually love my hair... Because it's MINE


----------



## SmilingElephant

Figured out my issue furthermore! My sister gave me some good advice. She told me to put my moisturizer on dry hair instead of wet hair...so I used the Curl Enhancing Smoothie last nite to do dry chunky twists.  I did lightly spray my hair with water to make my hair easier to work with...but only a teeny bit. And then I sealed with JBCO. My hair feels puh-lush!

I can stop stressing about dryness now

I bought some Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque today. I'm gonna give it a second chance  the thing was that it made my hair soft...but it didn't feel...hydrated...or juicy as it would if I used Curl Junkie Deep Fix....so I'm gonna try it again y'all.


----------



## Firstborn2

Redoing my braids this weekend. I got good growth, 1inch in some places and 3/4 in others. My braids(natural hair) have been in since aug 28th, I just redo the edges every two weeks. If I keep this up, I may reach APL by next summer. DH have been making comments about the braids he's tired of them, but I don't give a *BLEEP* This is my primary protective style until next summer.


----------



## transitioning?

Firstborn2 said:


> Redoing my braids this weekend. I got good growth, 1inch in some places and 3/4 in others. My braids(natural hair) have been in since aug 28th, I just redo the edges every two weeks. If I keep this up, I may reach APL by next summer. DH have been making comments about the braids he's tired of them, but I don't give a *BLEEP* This is my primary protective style until next summer.



Firstborn2 how do u style your braids? are they mini braids? Can u post a pic?

I'm looking to try something other than twists

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Diva_Esq

Checkin' in.  Still making progress. I am about 2" from BSL which is a short-term goal by December 2011.  Here's a pic (excuse my back fat):


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Diva_Esq said:


> Checkin' in. Still making progress. I am about 2" from BSL which is a short-term goal by December 2011. Here's a pic (excuse my back fat):


 
Diva_Esq You wear your bra low (so do I). Technically you'll be MBL by the time you get to the bottom of your bra strap. Your natural waist is only a few inches below the bottom of your bra. Congrats on your progress, though. Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Diva_Esq

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Diva_Esq You wear your bra low (so do I). Technically you'll be MBL by the time you get to the bottom of your bra strap. Your natural waist is only a few inches below the bottom of your bra. Congrats on your progress, though. Your hair is gorgeous!


 
nakialovesshoes I do wear it really low.  I'll be stoked...delayed gratification!!! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ms-gg

I think I might join...but I'm not making any promises


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Still Here Ladies. My Hair Has Thrived Since Cutting And Shampooing Almost Everyday. I Wish I Could Say I'm Using Some Expensive Shampoo And Conditioner But What I'm Using Is VO5 Moisture Milk Strawberry And Cream. Yes I'm Head Over Heels In Love With This Cheapie. (Don't Judge Me)*


----------



## Meritamen

Wow, Diva_Esq, your hair is beautiful and looks so healthy!

----

I reached another personal goal of mine. Remember how I complained throughout this thread that I could not get my hair into a bunny tail (pony puff)? Well today I can!*_does a little dance_* I moisturized and sealed my hair today and put it into a puff without much thought... was playing with my little puff a second ago and it just crossed my mind that my hair was in a puff without the help of 50 million bobbie pens. Ok, so it still needs the assistance of one pen and my hair is stretched from a few days old braidout but I'll take it! 
HHJ ladies!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Thank you, Ravengirl!


----------



## kupenda

I bought my first half wig! I'm seriously trying to make APL by the end of march next year. And waist length by December 2013 . I'm planning to wear it starting next week. Then I will be able to DC and cowash as often as I like again! And get this breakage under control. I have also learned that my hair likes to be a little damp so I can dampen it with water, seal with oil, and then cover with my half wig. The leave out will be oiled and blended. Excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> Checkin' in.  Still making progress. I am about 2" from BSL which is a short-term goal by December 2011.  Here's a pic (excuse my back fat):



 2 inches? Girl....if you raise that strap up some...i believe you are THERE! Your hair is SO freakin pretty! I love it1 



ms-gg said:


> I think I might join...but I'm not making any promises



JOIN US! JOIN US! JOIN US! JOIN US!.....



RarityFluttershy said:


> *Still Here Ladies. My Hair Has Thrived Since Cutting And Shampooing Almost Everyday. I Wish I Could Say I'm Using Some Expensive Shampoo And Conditioner But What I'm Using Is VO5 Moisture Milk Strawberry And Cream. Yes I'm Head Over Heels In Love With This Cheapie. (Don't Judge Me)*



Ain't nothin wrong with that!...Are you cutting your hair EVERYDAY? Or am i reading that wrong?erplexed



Ravengirl said:


> Wow, Diva_Esq, your hair is beautiful and looks so healthy!
> 
> ----
> 
> I reached another personal goal of mine. Remember how I complained throughout this thread that I could not get my hair into a bunny tail (pony puff)? Well today I can!*_does a little dance_* I moisturized and sealed my hair today and put it into a puff without much thought... was playing with my little puff a second ago and it just crossed my mind that my hair was in a puff without the help of 50 million bobbie pens. Ok, so it still needs the assistance of one pen and my hair is stretched from a few days old braidout but I'll take it!
> HHJ ladies!



 on your puff!


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i just rinsed out the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque....i think i might like it ya'll....i discovered that its somewhat of a strengthening DC....so what feels like "dry" to me is really "strength"....apparently i needed some strengthening tonite bc my hair feels SO good right now. i'm about to put in some chunky twists with my Curl Enhancing Smoothie and seal with JBCO and call it a nite!


----------



## Diva_Esq

LOL...I KNOW, I KNOW! THANK YOU, SMILINGELEPHANT. I may need a bra fitting, lol.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

SmilingElephant said:


> Ain't nothin wrong with that!...*Are you cutting your hair EVERYDAY? *Or am i reading that wrong?erplexed


*Chile NO!I Cut Last Month Or Month Before. If I Were To Cut Everyday I Would Be Bold.*


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> LOL...I KNOW, I KNOW! THANK YOU, SMILINGELEPHANT. I may need a bra fitting, lol.



Diva_Esq ...go to VS...they do em free...i worked there for about 3 yrs and i'm pretty good at it still...you might just need to adjust your straps a little tho....round here cuttin yourself short!



RarityFluttershy said:


> *Chile NO!I Cut Last Month Or Month Before. If I Were To Cut Everyday I Would Be Bold.*



Oh okay........just makin sho'!

I'm holding out until December before i dust my ends again.


----------



## Kerryann

oh heck i better make it im keeping my fingers crossed by then i mean really at some point im going to have to give up wearing braids


----------



## Firstborn2

transitioning? said:


> @Firstborn2 how do u style your braids? are they mini braids? Can u post a pic?
> 
> I'm looking to try something other than twists
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
transitioning?, I just saw your post. I'm in the process of redoing my hair now. Once I'm finish I will post a pic for you. Basically my hair is in individaul braids, I pull it all back into a ponytail, take some marley hair and wrap it around the ponytail to make a bun. It's a bit boring but at this point I don't care, it keep my ends protected all day and that's the only thing I care about. I also went out and purchased a few headbands to jazz up the look a lil...


----------



## jazzie710natural

I know I'm about 11 months late, but I joined the growout challenge today.  I've been natural for years (probably at least 10) but only started really taking care of my hair in about 2008.  My hair is a little below should lenght in its natural 4a/4b unstretched state.

One of my major issues with hair growth is that my hair becomes extremely dry and I end up with single strand knots which have to be cut.  I've lurked on many natural haircare sites and have read about individuals using curl activators with gel to maintain moisture.  Does anyone participating in this challenge have a regimen that includes using a curl activator w/ or w/o a gel to promote growth?  Is it working?


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq said:


> Checkin' in. Still making progress. I am about 2" from BSL which is a short-term goal by December 2011. Here's a pic (excuse my back fat):


 
your hair is just lovely man it looks so nice


----------



## Firstborn2

transitioning?, here are a few pix as promised of my protective style. The bun is done with Marley Braid 1b, the closes match I can find to my hair type.


----------



## transitioning?

Firstborn2 that is too cute. How do u keep your braids from getting fuzzy?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Firstborn2

^^Thanks, oh they get freezy especially since I cowash once a week and I wet my hair everyday. I rub olive oil over my hair then a lil eco gel and tie it down with a satin scraf. That help it to stay neat looking for work and adding hair toys help.


----------



## transitioning?

Firstborn2 I will be trying this with my twists

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Firstborn2

Good for you, don't forget to post a pic so we can see....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I'm still PS'ing to help my retention, but I am feeling hair lazy right now  I am thinking of doing mini twists, but I have never done them and can't afford to pay someone else to do them, so I will be doing them myself  Have any of you ladies done them and gotten good retention? Thanks for the help gals


----------



## kupenda

Got my hair tucked under a half wig for the first time today, praying it doesn't fall off lol. I wanna be APL by my bday!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

I know my hair is growing thanks to pics but really I am so impatient!!!  I just want to be WL already...I can handle it I know I can...I even think I know which hair dresser I'm going to go to to give me a fierce style when all is said and done.....


----------



## Shadiyah

I have to catch up on the thread because I have been mia for a few days. but I think you were right about devacurls but I am will not give up on it yet. I think my hair is getting dry but I will tell all next week. 
I wanted to ask you all to take a look at my blog because I did a face lift and I want to know what you all think. I am really starting to like this. 

ummkhaliyl.blogspot.com


----------



## Seamonster

Hoping to finish out the year grazing BSL. I did a stretch test and found a couple of hairs that were 2 inches above BSL. This was amazing because I have been trimming every two weeks due to my SSK plague. I know everyone says they are just a part of having kinky hair, but I do not like them. So I started doing weekly Search and destroys, in addition to trimming every other week. Happy to say I only have them on the ends now. When I get that last couple of inches snipped away I should have these SSK's under control. 

Needless to say I was shocked that my hair managed to grow with all this trimming. Who knew. Was really tempted to trim this week, but I am only going to trim every four weeks now. Still doing search and destroys.


----------



## Shadiyah

Hey I just thought about something, if I use sulfate free shampoo and conditioner and then I use a mask that has cones in it what you think will happen? can that cause dry hard hair after it has been soft?


----------



## transitioning?

^^^ I say go for it and see what happens. Ive been using a sulphate free shampoo and products with cones for a year now

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Shadiyah

transitioning? said:


> ^^^ I say go for it and see what happens. Ive been using a sulphate free shampoo and products with cones for a year now
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



Thanks because I didn't know what to do I have not been using my old products since I got the sulfate cones free shampoo and conditioner. So I can save them for the spring because my hair dries faster when I just use the conditioner and leave it alone than with the styling products in it.


----------



## Shadiyah

@smililingelephant I have to tell you I am with you can not being able to give up my products with cones. My hair is getting so dry with all these new products I have been trying out. Each time it sends me back to mixed chicks. I had to rewash my hair last night because I can not stand how it felt when I put my hands in it. 

Where is everyone???? This thread use to be so alive and now it is on it's down time when we are getting close to the end of the first year??? Come on!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> @smililingelephant* I have to tell you I am with you can not being able to give up my products with cones.* My hair is getting so dry with all these new products I have been trying out. Each time it sends me back to mixed chicks. I had to rewash my hair last night because I can not stand how it felt when I put my hands in it.



I have been cone free for about 2 weeks and my scalp is doing MUCH better! It stopped itching like crazy! I don't know what it is in those products that DO have cones...but they either cause me to break out or they cause my scalp to itch...especially if its a co-washing conditioner like Aussie Moist...that stuff had me itching out the wazoo!!! Even when i rinsed it out really well....it detangled my hair very nicely...but i was just itching SO bad!! I still have my Dominican deep conditioner tho...i still really like it. I guess it depends on WHICH cone'd product.



Shadiyah said:


> Where is everyone???? This thread use to be so alive and now it is on it's down time when we are getting close to the end of the first year??? *Come on!!!!*



Now, THAT'S a real trooper!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I haven't been participating much lately b/c

a] been in sew-ins really doesn't allow you to be able to do as much to your hair as you want. sew-in free now so it's on like hot buttered popcorn.

b] I just can't seem to wrap my head around the fact that I MIGHT be able to be WL by the end of 2013. I'm not even APL yet so WL is a big dream lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody in here use grease? I've been thinking about using it...especially for my ends and for twistouts, braidouts.

I used my Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade to grease my scalp last nite....^__^....it has castor oil as the first ingredient . I'm looking for a more natural form of hair grease like BSP but in a different fragrance...i like the scent but its too much for everyday.


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody in here use grease? I've been thinking about using it...especially for my ends and for twistouts, braidouts.
> 
> I used my Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade to grease my scalp last nite....^__^....it has castor oil as the first ingredient . I'm looking for a more natural form of hair grease like BSP but in a different fragrance...i like the scent but its too much for everyday.


I like to use Qhemet Biologics amla pomade as a scalp grease during the winter months when my scalp becomes extra dry. But I find plain ol' castor oil to work well as long as it is not over-applied.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

Count me in. I'm up for a challenge 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> I like to use Qhemet Biologics amla pomade as a scalp grease during the winter months when my scalp becomes extra dry. But I find plain ol' castor oil to work well as long as it is not over-applied.



I've heard about this one....i just kinda miss that old school "greez ya scalp" feeling...and i've been hearing alot of women finding success in going back to the grease.....i can smell the scent of Blue Magic and Royal Crown right now and there's not even any near me!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> I have to catch up on the thread because I have been mia for a few days. but I think you were right about devacurls but I am will not give up on it yet. I think my hair is getting dry but I will tell all next week.
> I wanted to ask you all to take a look at my blog because I did a face lift and I want to know what you all think. I am really starting to like this.
> 
> ummkhaliyl.blogspot.com



Shadiyah
Why did I go to your blog thinking you had an actual "face lift"? I was like, well where are the pics? Then I realized you must've been talking about your blog. Yeah, blonde moment...

BTW if you decide to get rid of that No Poo, put me @ the top of your list please. TIA...


----------



## Shadiyah

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Count me in. I'm up for a challenge
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V



LoveBeautyKisses are you in PA? welcome!!!!  and if so I am your neighbor lol


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah
> Why did I go to your blog thinking you had an actual "face lift"? I was like, well where are the pics? Then I realized you must've been talking about your blog. Yeah, blonde moment...
> 
> BTW if you decide to get rid of that No Poo, put me @ the top of your list please. TIA...



nakialovesshoes that was so funny!!!! lol 

I have the low poo and I will let you know if I decide to give it up. I wanted to try it on my mom's hair for a min to see how hers come out because she use to have more oil than I had in her scalp. That was really the big difference in our hair.


----------



## silenttullip

what's up people, well I'm doing the same dance, just trying to moist and seal. I've started to condition before shampooing, I'll have my wash day in a few, I'll probably cowash. Kinda feeling the same about hitting wl I haven't even hit full pal but my hair grows in layers so... I can visualize it though. Been so focused on my weight that I haven't had time for anything else but school. Still here, still pushing, still luv ya'll. Congrats smiling on your sept length check.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

Shadiyah said:


> LoveBeautyKisses are you in PA? welcome!!!!  and if so I am your neighbor lol



Hey yes Philadelphia pa Nice to meet you ladies . 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## youwillrise

ummmm...ive decided that im IN this one haha


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hey ladies  Just checking in! I decided to give my hair a break by doing mini twists...I am 60% done, but it already took me 4.5h  I have probably 3h left to finish SMH But since it is my first time, I am pretty slow! And I am parting & sectioning carefully bc I don't want to chance ANY setbacks  I gotta grab all those hairs hehehe I have 2 years and 3 months to get this hair to WL  But my nape hair did make it past CL, so I am getting pumped that it is still possible  I am giving up for the night & finishing my hair tomorrow  These twists better last for a month, bc my back is hurting from doing them


----------



## Shadiyah

I am sitting with henna at this moment and will be washing it up sometime after I sleep for a while this morning because i don't feel like wetting my hair more then once today. I have to work on my moisture after this because I have been having a problem with my hair getting dried out by the end of the evening, don't know why yet but will up the moisture. I may go back to bagging at night if what I am doing is not working. I know one thing I can not wait to get through this henna I have because it is not the strong red that I love and I will stop putting the lemon in my henna at this point on. Things are changing as my hair gets longer.

I am in line as everyone else waiting on end all product to see if this will help me out. I usually don't use butters on my hair but I am in a crunch.


----------



## SkySurfer

Hey Good people, count me in this challenge!

I have layers at Chin length, CBL and nearly APL. I want to even them up at some stage, but first on to waist length!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooo yeah....I decided to wear a puff today...I couldn't find my usual skinnty headband for it...so I substituted it with a thicker...newer one. 

It started hurting my head at work...and when I tried to take it off...a small portion of my nape hair got severely tangled in it!!! But it was a minute portion...however I had to cut it out...I lost like half in inch off those strands ...but my hair grows kinda fast so I'm not TOO mad about it. 

Seems like thee safest style for me is a wash n go. My hair doesn't hold twists in well and it now gets tangled in headbands when in a puff...on THAT note...I just went to the store and bought some KCCC and KCKT. FINALLY. I'm gonna try them tomorrow...I hope it works similar to EcoStyler as in giving a little weight to my curls without being hard and feeling crispy. I heard it can leave a sticky feeling but I'd take sticky over hard, dry and crunchy everyday. I did open them and smell them tho. I REALLY love how the custard smells!!! Can't wait to try!!!


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> Soooo yeah....I decided to wear a puff today...I couldn't find my usual skinnty headband for it...so I substituted it with a thicker...newer one.
> 
> It started hurting my head at work...and when I tried to take it off...a small portion of my nape hair got severely tangled in it!!! But it was a minute portion...however I had to cut it out...I lost like half in inch off those strands ...but my hair grows kinda fast so I'm not TOO mad about it.
> 
> Seems like thee safest style for me is a wash n go. My hair doesn't hold twists in well and it now gets tangled in headbands when in a puff...on THAT note...I just went to the store and bought some KCCC and KCKT. FINALLY. I'm gonna try them tomorrow...I hope it works similar to EcoStyler as in giving a little weight to my curls without being hard and feeling crispy. I heard it can leave a sticky feeling but I'd take sticky over hard, dry and crunchy everyday. I did open them and smell them tho. I REALLY love how the custard smells!!! Can't wait to try!!!


 
Applying a little oil can help it not feel so crunchy.


----------



## Shadiyah

So I am sitting here with soak and wet hair because I have been missing my curls. I did henna the other night and washed it out about 6am and then I had some tragic when I found my neighbor so I never got to do my hair and I just moisturized it and left it in a bun until now. I just kept taking it out and putting more stuff on it to keep it moist and even spritzed it with acv mix. 

I will be up all night anyway cutting out this dress so I figure why spend my day tomorrow or today waiting on my hair to dry when I can enjoy my curls lol. I just co washed so the oils were still left in there so I didn't really have to put anything in it but the product I was using to define my curls which I decided to use mixed silk this time. 

I am trying my very best to take care of my ends but I can not do buns everyday. I have been in a ponytail most of my life and since I have found this board and discovered my curls I will not let them go lol.


----------



## SkySurfer

Still chillin' in my twists over here. Although I should get off LHCF and get to studying lol...


----------



## Shadiyah

well my hair is finally dry and although it has the greasy curly look that I can not stand I will deal with it if this is what I have to do to protect my ends and hair for that matter. before I co wash I had use coconut oil and jbco and shea butter and hairveda whipped ends on my hair and ends, just so I could have that slip and I had spritz it with the acv mix and bun it for some hrs before the co wash so that is why is like greasy but I don't care just as long as I can wear my curls without having hard ends or breakage. 

will keep you updated to see if this makes a difference. Happy hair growing lol


----------



## Shadiyah

oh I'm  going to bed for the day now lol


----------



## kupenda

Got my hair out today! It's raining so I didn't want to wear my half wig. But honestly the only reason I have my hair out is so I can catch a whiff of my Avosoya oil when I move lol. Still pushing for WL in 2013


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ladysaraii

SkySurfer said:


> I have layers at Chin length, CBL and nearly APL. I want to even them up at some stage, but first on to waist length!!


 

same here.  I'm claiming APL (although its not full).  the rest will catch up in due time


----------



## SkySurfer

ladysaraii said:


> same here. I'm claiming APL (although its not full). the rest will catch up in due time


 
Yeah definitely.  Fighting my natural layers is just a losing battle, so I'll let them be.........for now.....mwhahaha


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies I think I'm going to bow out of this challenge. Just not really feeling it anymore. KUTGW ladies. I'll be cheering everyone on from the sidelines


----------



## Binetad

Sign me up please!!!! 

This was my personal challenge but I would love to be apart of a thread. 
Plus my subscription ends in two years and idk if I'm going to renew it lols

I'm transitioning i'm 15 months post relaxer, and i want to be waist length by 2013! 

My only problem is getting my hair to grow faster then its normal rate. It grows 1/4 to 1/3 of an inch a month so thats 3-4 inches a year

I want to try to get about 1/2 to 1 inches a month, if that's possible I can definitely be WL by 2013 HANDS DOWN !  

Can you lady's give me any advice on speeding up my growth? 


*BUT* Happy Growing to us all!!! 
We gunna make it all right! lols


----------



## Shadiyah

Binetad said:


> Sign me up please!!!!
> 
> This was my personal challenge but I would love to be apart of a thread.
> Plus my subscription ends in two years and idk if I'm going to renew it lols
> 
> I'm transitioning i'm 15 months post relaxer, and i want to be waist length by 2013!
> 
> My only problem is getting my hair to grow faster then its normal rate. It grows 1/4 to 1/3 of an inch a month so thats 3-4 inches a year
> 
> I want to try to get about 1/2 to 1 inches a month, if that's possible I can definitely be WL by 2013 HANDS DOWN !
> 
> Can you lady's give me any advice on speeding up my growth?
> 
> 
> *BUT* Happy Growing to us all!!!
> We gunna make it all right! lols



Binetad I am so sorry to hear about your problems. Have you tried to keep your ends seal with shea butter or something like that? or have you tried dabur vatik oil? I use jamaican black castor oil on my scalp and that helps me a lot. and I just started sealing with shea butter because my ends were starting to get hard and I didn't want to be clipping them too many times. 

I co washed today and the oil treatment I gave my hair yesterday protected my hair and was still there so there was no need to add anymore oil to my hair but I put curl definer in and let it dry. I will spritz my hair with the vinegar mixture and put in high ponytail to save my curls. 

Waiting on kinky curly line to get here and then I will be washing my hair with shampoo and conditioner to see if my hair likes it. I know one thing this search is costing me plenty.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*I Have Twenty-Six Months To Reach Waist Length (Unstretch).
*


----------



## ImanAdero

I fixed my weave! I took out one of the tracks and cut some bangs... 

My head feels so much better! Lol

I started cutting the track out because I thought I was gonna take my hair down because it's breaking out my skin. 

Heres what it looks like now. please excuse how big the picture may be. It's from my phone. 






But I might just keep it for another week or two. We'll see!


----------



## Kerryann

just took my braids out yesterday and i will treat my hair for 1 week then back into hiding it goes

good thing is i made cbl again


----------



## SmilingElephant

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies I think I'm going to bow out of this challenge. Just not really feeling it anymore. KUTGW ladies. I'll be cheering everyone on from the sidelines



*NikkiQ NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......!!!!!!!!* Why Nikki WHY?? 



Shadiyah said:


> Binetad I am so sorry to hear about your problems. Have you tried to keep your ends seal with shea butter or something like that? or have you tried dabur vatik oil? I use jamaican black castor oil on my scalp and that helps me a lot. and I just started sealing with shea butter because my ends were starting to get hard and I didn't want to be clipping them too many times.
> 
> I co washed today and the oil treatment I gave my hair yesterday protected my hair and was still there so there was no need to add anymore oil to my hair but I put curl definer in and let it dry. I will spritz my hair with the vinegar mixture and put in high ponytail to save my curls.
> 
> *Waiting on kinky curly line to get here and then I will be washing my hair with shampoo and conditioner to see if my hair likes it. I know one thing this search is costing me plenty.*



I have a feeling you might really like Kinky-Curly....i redid my wash n go today....i used ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo....i don't have the Come Clean Shampoo...will be buying it after i run out of the Creamy Aloe is done....

Then after shampooing i used the Knot Today to condition and detangle with in the shower....worked quite nicely!!!....THEN after i got out the shower i took to dime sized amounts of the KCKT and distributed it thru my hair and applied the KCCC in sections....like 5 sections...then...i sprayed my hair down with more water to make sure everything was equally distributed and shook my head vigourously...here's the results:


----------



## Binetad

SmilingElephant
Yea I always have my hair braided but co wash twice a week and baggy everynight. I seal with different of oils depending on my mood. When i use shea butter it makes my hair too oily and i really don't like that. I recently started to moisturize with water and seal my shaft and ends with Vaseline, and my scalp with coconut oil. I'm also eating healthy and getting proper nutrients but growth is really slow =/


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> *@NikkiQ NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......!!!!!!!!* Why Nikki WHY??


 
NikkiQ, We are soooo sad to see you go.  If you leave I will have to leave too


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> NikkiQ, We are soooo sad to see you go.  If you leave I will have to leave too



Nooooo don't do that faithVA. I'm dropping out b/c I just don't feel a connection to this challenge anymore. Just seems like I post in here just to bump it and not out of excitement to share good news. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Shadiyah

NikkiQ do you just feel you will not make in a years time? or do you mean the love in here is just not the same? With such a long challenge you are going to have your ups and downs but I don't think that is a reason to leave if you are still trying to meet that goal. if you not then that is another story. 

It was so exciting in here in the beginning and now it is just like we are posting just to keep it alive. but that is ok too because there will be some down time. 

Speaking of a post my hair is in a dry curl because it is too cold for a wash n go so when I washed my hair about 2am I twisted it in 4 twist and tied it up and let it dry so when I got up it was too cool in here to wet it again so I used some of my curl products on my hair that said it would work on wet or dry hair just so I could get some kind of curl pattern going on here. because I do anything with my hair when it is wet it will turn out straight or somewhat like that. 

But come on people show Nikkiq that we are not dead in here   lets take her to the finish line.....


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> *NikkiQ NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......!!!!!!!!* Why Nikki WHY??
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you might really like Kinky-Curly....i redid my wash n go today....i used ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo....i don't have the Come Clean Shampoo...will be buying it after i run out of the Creamy Aloe is done....
> 
> Then after shampooing i used the Knot Today to condition and detangle with in the shower....worked quite nicely!!!....THEN after i got out the shower i took to dime sized amounts of the KCKT and distributed it thru my hair and applied the KCCC in sections....like 5 sections...then...i sprayed my hair down with more water to make sure everything was equally distributed and shook my head vigourously...here's the results:
> 
> View attachment 126919
> 
> View attachment 126921
> 
> View attachment 126923
> 
> View attachment 126925



Love your hair girl I think we have about the same products in our kit. lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well technically...the year is pretty much over....so we have like a little over a year before this challenge is up.

What do you guys think we should do to liven this thread up?? I seriously don't want this thread to die ....and i REALLY don't want NikkiQ or anybody else to just leave.

Any ideas?? I was thinking maybe we could post interesting articles related to hair health or just hair in general...idk.

I would LOVE to see the style gifted members show off their skills in here. Bc i suck at styling right now....im not used to hair this short. :/ I can't find simple styles for awkward length on YouTube.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Another question...do you all want this challenge to end on January 1, 2013 or December 31, 2013??? The original end date is for 12-31-12.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

SmilingElephant said:


> What do you guys think we should do to liven this thread up??


 
*I know there are some Product Junkies in this thread. Would love to see any new products purchased.*


----------



## JeterCrazed

SmilingElephant said:


> Another question...do you all want this challenge to end on January 1, 2013 or December 31, 2013??? The original end date is for 12-31-12.



I need a while...I vote for Dec.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

SmilingElephant said:


> Another question...do you all want this challenge to end on January 1, 2013 or December 31, 2013??? The original end date is for 12-31-12.


 
*Ummmm. *
*December 31, 2013. I thought the end of 2013 was the original end date.erplexed*


----------



## SmilingElephant

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Ummmm. *
> *December 31, 2013. I thought the end of 2013 was the original end date.erplexed*



It is...but i just wanted to know if you all wanted to change it if you thought that was too far erplexed....i vote for Dec 31st too....ladies keep chiming in!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I vote for Dec. 31st, 2013


----------



## Kerryann

Dec. please girl i would have to roll out if it was Jan...


----------



## Diva_Esq

I don't come in here for entertainment...just tips, success stories, inspiration and motivation. I think it is fine as is. That's my 2 cents. I don't want people to leave, but it's personal and individual.


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *I know there are some Product Junkies in this thread. Would love to see any new products purchased.*



OMG!!!!! I have to stop myself from buying stuff and if I like a thing then watch out because I will have the bathroom full of that same product. I just tonight went out and purchase a 3 drawer plastic container so I would have another place to put my products because under the sink on top of the toilet and the shower caddy is full LOL


----------



## Shadiyah

12-2013 for me too!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> OMG!!!!! I have to stop myself from buying stuff and if I like a thing then watch out because I will have the bathroom full of that same product. I just tonight went out and purchase a 3 drawer plastic container so I would have another place to put my* products because under the sink on top of the toilet and the shower caddy is full LOL*



Cryin shame.......... Have you tried the Kinky Curly yet? 



Well then its settled.....the challenge will end in December of 2013 *bangs the gavel*

Okay...i have this issue you guys.......see, i have these tiny hands....

























Okay that's not the real issue....but has anybody else that has gon natural become tenderheaded all of a sudden? Thats primarily why i wear wash n go's because headbands, braiding, anything that causes the slightest tension to my scalp hurts. Why is that?erplexed.....like it seriously hurts....is it bc my scalp is now used to resting and being massaged??

I wore my hair in my usual wash n go...but it was day 2...so it was just a teeny bit frizzy....which i don't mind. My hair is always on the "wild" side....even as a relaxed head..most days were kind of wild looking....idk y...its just always been that way....aaaaaaaaaaaaanywho... ppl seem to be so offended when i rock my fro....whether its curly or a twistout fro...i always get these snide comments....i think im PMSing ya'll...bc i have to restrain myself from slapping folks.....like yesterday...at work....oh...btw...i put in my 2weeks notice w/ them....its too far for me to drive now that i moved to Orlando...and school is about to be over too and i will be transferring that as well for next semester....i digress...but i said something about this dog toy (pet store) looking scary the longer you look at it....and he goes (manager)..."have you looked in the mirror lately?"....and i told him yes i look fabulous....and he goes "who lied to you?"...this manager doesn't want to hire Black ppl..so i took it a little more personal than usual....this was after my dad mentioned earlier that morning that he still wasn't used to me being natural and that i need a "style"....i LIKE my crazy hair tho...all day long i kept gettin comments about "what are you gonna do with that HAIR??"...from my mom....

So anyway...i would like a new style...i'm not cutting my hair tho....i just felt really self conscious yesterday til i came home and stayed in my room all day...i was tired too after being up since 4:00am....that's another story

HEEEEELLLLP!!!! I've been trying to bun...but it hurts my head. Twists don't stay in my hair....braids hurt but i may ask my sister to braid my hair down anyway. I really just like to wear my hair curly. I've even tried Hairzings...PAIN!!!

Anybody else in the same boat as me lately?


----------



## Janet'

Hi Ladies!!!! Everybody's hair is just a growing!!!!


----------



## Nix08

I''m here for the long haul Dec. 31st 2013 (with hopes of hitting it before then)  I have been a lazy poster as of late...
I'm in a no length check challenge which has been good for me 

Currently I'm 8 or 9 wks post and trying to decide how far to go ... if I recall I posted in here as a reminder not to stretch to long so I'm thinking 10 weeks which would mean I'd need to prep my hair this week!


----------



## HauteHippie

SmilingElephant

Is that manager caraazy? I'd be mad, too. Who does he think he is? Adonis?

Annoyed...

As for the sensitive scalp thing, mine was pretty tender to the touch when I was using sulphur. I had to cut back. It was really tender, though I've always had a tender scalp.

I'm sticking in this challenge, but I literally don't think I can make it. I'd have to retain every single inch, including what I have now and I'm about to cut off my scraggly ends (again). 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Still Here.*

*Finally Have My Hair Care Regimen Down. Shampoo Every Night Followed By Leave-In Conditioner, Oil, And Grease.*

*Yes! All The LHCF Don'ts (Don't Judge Me).*

*I Won't Be Purchasing Any New Hair Care Products Until I Use What I Have. This Stash Should Last Me For Two Months.*

*ETA: My Protective Style Is A Bun. I Know Boring.*


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I have mini twists in right now...it has only been a week & I am already ready to take them out SMH I think I need more length to have them hang the way I'd like  It took me 7 hours to do them, so they are staying in for at least 2 more weeks  But that is only 1 week less than I originally intended & it will definitely make me feel like I didn't waste my time doing them  I just pin them up & call it a day! 

I am not going to lie and say that I am not nervous about trying to go from SL to WL in 26 months  I will have to retain every single inch bc my hair is only 7 inches right now  But I am going hard with PS'ing, deep conditioning, and finding a regimen that works for me, so I'm all in ladies


----------



## choctaw

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Still Here.*
> 
> *Finally Have My Hair Care Regimen Down. Shampoo Every Night Followed By Leave-In Conditioner, Oil, And Grease.*
> 
> *Yes! All The LHCF Don'ts (Don't Judge Me).*
> 
> *I Won't Be Purchasing Any New Hair Care Products Until I Use What I Have. This Stash Should Last Me For Two Months.*



RarityFluttershy,


----------



## jamoca5

Still don't have a regimen, but I finally understand that to retain length, I need PROTECTIVE STYLES. So, I have in these braids. Next, I might twist with some kanekalon extensions or something. Or maybe I'll do something really out of character and get a weave  -shrug-


----------



## Petite One

I've joined today.  I believe I'm a tad past APL. My reggie is co wash every other day, hesh oils shikakai and makabhringaraj alternated at night, soy bean w/evoo and cantu shea butter to style hair during day and hair in two baggy buns. I plan to clarify and do protein treatments as needed.

I need 18 in. total to make it to waist length..


----------



## collegeDoll

im in  even tho i just chopped all my scraggly ends off..taking me from full collarbone to necklength (just resting on my shoulders) ..i figure since im a shortie(5 ft flat) with more legs than torso lol & that only took 2 1/2 months to get from neck to collar maybe theirs hope....?? haha well i'll try to get somewhere if you guys let me join


----------



## greenandchic

I haven't posted in a while but I'm still in.  Feeling a little discouraged because it seems my hair isn't growing or retaining length though I experience very little breakage (I think) though I do shed a lot. I will keep an eye on my ends more these days.


----------



## Seamonster

greenandchic I think I heard that a lot of people experience what feels like a stall in growth at BSL. You will be WL sooner than you think.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

jamoca5 said:


> Still don't have a regimen, but I finally understand that to retain length, I need PROTECTIVE STYLES. So, I have in these braids. Next, I might twist with some kanekalon extensions or something. Or maybe I'll do something really out of character and get a weave  -shrug-



jamoca5 I think I've figured that out, too. I'm trying to convince myself to wear treebraids for 2 straight years, rebraiding every 2 1/2 - 3 months. I know someone that wore them for a couple of years, grew out her perm, was a straight natural for awhile & now she has sisterlocks. It worked, though. She was able to retain all of the hair that she grew during the time she was braided up.


----------



## greenandchic

Seamonster - Thanks!  Just need to avoid doing anything drastic.  Thank God I've been in PS mode since early summer.


----------



## Nix08

The no length check challenge has been the best thing for me in terms of mental health where my goal of waist length in 2013 comes  Not staring at my length multiple times a day leaves me hopeful...now you best believe I'll need serious consoling should I get a rude awakening when I eventually do check


----------



## Kerryann

I used some amla powder and coconut milk today then cowashed i cant wait to braid my hair again i cant believe i said that.....its so much easier to deal with all i have to focus on is oiling and washing when needed


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> The no length check challenge has been the best thing for me in terms of mental health where my goal of waist length in 2013 comes  Not staring at my length multiple times a day leaves me hopeful...now you best believe I'll need serious consoling should I get a rude awakening when I eventually do check



Nix08 LOL I didn't last long. I just could not do it. I mean I didn't do a real length check but I could not keep from pulling my hair and feeling where it stops in the shower.


----------



## Shadiyah

You know I have trying all the natural lines to try to find me a staple for washing and conditioning and people it is not working for me. I can not take how it tangles up my hair. I can not live without the silicons. I just can't do it. I have spent a lot of money in this past 2 -3 months and I am right back where I started with mixed chicks or mixed silks. my hair grows with it and I have no problems with those products along with hairveda whipped ends hydration and dubar vatika oil and jbco. these are my staples and that is what I am sticking with. I still henna every month and I can leave it at that best that is what is working for me.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> You know I have trying all the natural lines to try to find me a staple for washing and conditioning and people it is not working for me. I can not take how it tangles up my hair. I can not live without the silicons. I just can't do it. I have spent a lot of money in this past 2 -3 months and I am right back where I started with mixed chicks or mixed silks. my hair grows with it and I have no problems with those products along with hairveda whipped ends hydration and dubar vatika oil and jbco. these are my staples and that is what I am sticking with. I still henna every month and I can leave it at that best that is what is working for me.



PREACH!....

I'm finding that i can use a mix of both natural and the not so natural...as long as i keep the not so natural stuff off my scalp i'm good.

My new avi is how i wore my hair today...this is one of my everyday styles...it's either that (a plain wash n go...sometimes i put a part in too) or a regular puff...or a high crooked bun...puff..thingy...it looks like a ball sitting off-center on top of my head...but i rock it

My hair likes to be curly!!! It just acts better...it even LOOKS happier when its curly!...and i had the wind blowin thru it today too my curls was just a blowin you couldn't tell me NUFFIN!!!

Here's a close up:





Do you find that your hair seems happier in a certain style? When i was relaxed...my hair was happier in a bun...go figure.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> PREACH!....
> 
> Do you find that your hair seems happier in a certain style? When i was relaxed...my hair was happier in a bun...go figure.




SmilingElephant yes yes yes my hair is happiest when it is curly and like you said it looks healthier. and I can wear my wash n go's without my hair sitting on my shoulders so hopefully that will save my ends but it shines and it bounces so I am going to let it do what it do. I gather the curls up sometimes but the only thing different I am doing in the winter that I didn't do in the summer is try to wear it more then one day.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant yes yes yes my hair is happiest when it is curly and like you said it looks healthier. and I can wear my wash n go's without my hair sitting on my shoulders so hopefully that will save my ends but it shines and it bounces so I am going to let it do what it do. I gather the curls up sometimes but *the only thing different I am doing in the winter that I didn't do in the summer is try to wear it more then one day.*



I have mastered this SO bad its not even funny!............

Let me see if i can find you this video that taught me how to get 2nd and 3rd day hair....i can make my curls last for a week if i wanted to!

Hold on.....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay here she is...JJonesyBird

She's funny to me.....but this is what i do! And it works!!!

http://youtu.be/zcEcbgpnC30


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I'm at BSL. I stretched a piece in the back. And it touches my sports bra!

No pictures yet because I'm trying to just be SURE I'm BSL lol. But I'm either going to straighten near Thanksgiving or near Christmas. I just hope I won't lose any progress at that point.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay here she is...JJonesyBird
> 
> She's funny to me.....but this is what i do! And it works!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/zcEcbgpnC30



SmilingElephant wow she is so funny. that is what I do now because I use to plait it every night because I was co washing everyday but now I put it in a bun on top of my head and the next day I shake it out and spritz it with the acv and water mix. just a little because the acv will remove products. 

did you see how long her hair has gotten???? man I look at people who started in 2008 like me but then I have to remember their hair was longer than mines.


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> I think I'm at BSL. I stretched a piece in the back. And it touches my sports bra!
> 
> No pictures yet because I'm trying to just be SURE I'm BSL lol. But I'm either going to straighten near Thanksgiving or near Christmas. I just hope I won't lose any progress at that point.



ImanAdero congrats on your first goal and that is my same goal for the end of this yr. still hoping lol.


----------



## Shadiyah

You are not going to believe this but i risnse my hair out again tonight and put the mixed chicks back in my hair because i could not stand how my hair felt with kinky curly curling custard in after it dried. My husband think i'm crazy but i like what i like my hair to feel like and that's that


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> You are not going to believe this but i risnse my hair out again tonight and put the mixed chicks back in my hair because i could not stand how my hair felt with kinky curly curling custard in after it dried. My husband think i'm crazy but i like what i like my hair to feel like and that's that



Aw i'm sorry the Kinky Curly didn't work out for you....i actually like it better than EcoStyler bc even tho it has kind of a strong hold to it...it doesn't make my hair feel like plastic...like its still soft....well to me anyway. All other gels make my hair feel desert dry....but EcoStyler...if i use a good leave in...is ALMOST as good as KCCC.

 at your husband thinkin you crazy....men just do not get it....my dad expects me to be in and out the shower in 5 minutes...IMPOSSIBLE!! I'm the only girl in the house that has to shave, bathe, and do my hair in the shower....my mom and sister (i have no "real" brothers even tho i do adopt them lol) don't have to shave...which is just NOT fair....i can be out the shower in 15-20 tops.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant wow she is so funny. that is what I do now because I use to plait it every night because I was co washing everyday but now I put it in a bun on top of my head and the next day I shake it out and spritz it with the acv and water mix. just a little because the acv will remove products.
> 
> did you see how long her hair has gotten???? man I look at people who started in 2008 like me but then I have to remember their hair was longer than mines.



Yes...I adore her hair tho! But it goes to show you how fast hair can really grow....bc that video was made only 2 years ago.


----------



## Shadiyah

well what I think I will do for the winter is wash my hair at night and put in the hairveda in as a leave in and twist my hair in like 4 twist and let it dry over night. I did this last night and I woke up to very soft and good smelling hair. I just spritz it with water and then applied the mixed chicks leave in and waited for that to dry which did not take long since my hair was not soak and wet. I have even used the oven to dry the back if it takes too long LOL real old school. but that oven works much faster than a dryer. 

So I think I have gotten out of having soak and wet hair on my shoulders during the cold time lol . oh I did put shea butter on my ends before I styled it. not a lot just a little


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

SmilingElephant- Your hair is beautiful!!! You guys are making me miss my curls   I have had my mini-twists in two weeks and I am super tired of them...but I feel like I need to get at least one more week out of them so I feel like those 7h were a worthwhile investment.  I am in a bit of a hair funk  I do a longer term protective style bc I don't want to deal with my hair, but then I miss my curls...but when my hair is curly, I get bored and want a hair break SMH Plus my hair hasn't dealt with the weather change well & I am struggling to figure out a new fall/winter regimen (bc this is my first winter natural).  I need to get it together  Any ideas on how to get out of a hair rut ladies?


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5

Howdy neighbor!
I live in the area and I tend to keep my hair hidden.  Our winters can be very harsh.  I did this last winter and experienced very good growth.

I also get bored with my hair but I know that I need to keep PSing in order for it to retain as much as possible.  So I either try to style the PS into a style that I don't have to bother with for at least a week OR I focus on another non-hair related project.  

HTH!


----------



## MzSwift

_*goes back to lurking*_ 

WL is one my secret hair goals.


----------



## Ozma

I would like to join, too. I'm currently APL, hoping to be full APL by Dec. 31.

No heat in 2012 and 90% PS in 2012 should get me to MBL by Dec.

Then I'll give myself all of 2013 to make WL

I plan to continue weekly mud washes, with oil rinsing and DC 1/week.
Buns and braids, low manipulation, increased water intake, exercise, more fruits and veggies.


----------



## Renewed1

^^^We must be hair twins. I should be full APL by the end of December. I'm probably there now, I won't know until January. 

It seems every 6 months my hair hits a "mild stone" on the hair chart; so I should be WL by 2013 if not a little before hand. 

I'm more so focusing on thickening the hair and getting more density.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 Thank you!

MzSwift you can join us if you want! Your afro is bawse!!

Welcome newcomers!!!


----------



## MzSwift

I told myself I wasn't gonna join anymore challenges.  It's hard keeping up with them over two boards! LoL

But what the heck..

Goal:  Stretched WL by 31-Dec-2012 (3.5 years natural)

Stats:  Natural, Fine, medium density, kinky/coily/poofy.

Regi:

Low manipulation
Low poo
Ayurveda
Daily M&Sing


Regi goals:

-Simplify my regi
-Get more sleep!!
-Eat more fruits and veggies

Starting photo, taken 01-Oct-2011:






I'm gonna call the bottom line on my makeshift shirt (thanks hubby) WL. 
** If I lose my love handles, I'll do my length checks in a tank or bareskinned.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- Thanks for the encouragement! Our winters are insanely harsh, so thank you for reminding me to keep my eyes on the prize  I guess it is hard for me to keep being committed to protective styles because my hair is only 7 inches long & my head is big, so I can't get my hair into a ponytail or bun  I would feel much better if my ends could be hidden, but mostly I usually just wear twistouts and braidouts (with occasional twists).  I do keep them in for a week at a time though.  Just wondering how protective they are when my ends are constantly exposed?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

to the challenge MzSwift and Ozma!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hey ladies- I have a general question.  What are your favorite (or most frequent) protective styles? I am trying to get ideas  TIA


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks for welcome!
Try keeping your twists in for 1-2 weeks at a time.  If you get bored, pin them up into a cute style.

I love full wigs and headwraps in the winter b/c my fine strands need to be covered when it's freezing out. I keep my hair cornrowed underneath.

In the fall, like now, I tend to rock mini braids (w/o extensions) or braid/twist extensions.

There's always YT for style inspiration.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Hey ladies- I have a general question.  What are your favorite (or most frequent) protective styles? I am trying to get ideas  TIA



Honestly.....my hair just behaves better with wash n go's. So i either do that or i do braidouts or chunky twistouts. I think once my hair gets longer i'll be able to wear twists...but Reina just ain't havin it right now!

I am going to discipline myself and not buy anything else until i am dangerously low on what i have now.

In my stash right now:

Shampoo

-CV Cocoa Butter Conditioning Shampoo Bar
-ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo

Co Wash/Rinse Out

-Suave Naturals Coconut
-Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner
-Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Conditioner

Leave-Ins

-Mixed Silk Leave In
-Kinky Curly Knot Today

Deep Conditioners

-Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque
-Capilo Suela y Canela (Cinnamon and Sole) Treatment

Stylers(sigh)

-Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Gel
-Kinky Curly Curling Custard
-Curls for Target Creme Brulee
-Curl Junkie Curls In a Bottle
-Roots of Nature Curl Cream (however you say it....it smells nice tho...won't repurchase)

Misc.

Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade
Oyin Frank Juice
Oyin Greg Juice
JBCO
Sweet Almond Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil

DIY Haircare Shea Avocado Hair & Body Butter.....i use this on my skin tho

I want to simplify.....so i'm like...if i use the majority of this stuff....i think i'm gonna stick to buying staples and BULK size products....i want to try the Honey & Almond Salon Care conditioner from Sally's....it has no cones and its sold in a GALLON size!...down my ALLEY mmkay?!

And i really do like the Kinky-Curly custard....best gel i've used so far....i know its expensive...but to me its worth it! I may buy the bigger size whenever i run out of this 8 oz jar...im glad i manned up and tried it I just like that i can get it on the ground!!


----------



## MzSwift

SmilingElephant

LoL!  Have fun using up that stash!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> LoL!  Have fun using up that stash!



 Imma try! Its funny bc i don't really think of myself as a PJ....but looking at that list (and im aware there are some hardcore PJ's)...im like....where did all that stuff come from??

I subconciously buy hair products....like instead of going clothes shopping to feel better...im more likely to buy a new conditioner or styler...to feel better.

I started to go in Sally's yesterday and get that conditioner(salon care)....bc i have been in this stupid depression for weeks now....and i had to stop myself...i have so much stuff i need to use up. And i don't buy small bottles....my bottle MUST come in Family Size!

I have a full big bottle of that Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Conditioner! I havent even STARTED on it yet!

Some of the stuff i have is 40-50% used up tho


----------



## MzSwift

Re: depression.  It's fall, have you checked your Vitamin D levels??  Learned that the hard way.

And good for you for resisting the urge to purchase. LoL!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> Re: depression.  It's fall, have you checked your Vitamin D levels??  Learned that the hard way.
> 
> And good for you for resisting the urge to purchase. LoL!



MzSwift thanx! I'll check into that....but i drink milk like crazy and i take vitamins that include vitamin D in them. I'm Bipolar tho...i go thru this every single year....as well as throughout the year....but it does get really bad around this time.


----------



## MzSwift

((HUGS)) to you, sis.
I'm a therapist in training (intern). Fall is always the busiest time in our clinic.
And you're doing a great job on your hair as well!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> ((HUGS)) to you, sis.
> I'm a therapist in training (intern). Fall is always the busiest time in our clinic.
> And you're doing a great job on your hair as well!



Thank you! That's really nice that you're a therapist!  I haven't seen mine in months....i guess you could call me a delinquent Bipolar....idk...i just get tired of the guinea pig feeling. A lot of the meds i was on took away my ability to be creative until i stopped taking them...i think i was on too many. I only take an anti-anxiety pill now.

I stopped going to mine bc i felt like i didnt need to anymore...and i felt like she couldnt really relate to what its like to actually be Bipolar...which is understandable...but i just hated when i would talk to her...i'd have to hear the cliche...."there are others going through thing worse than you are"....i am aware of that....but i am not them. Ya know? Not that i don't feel bad for others bc i seriously feel other ppl pains...but we all have ways of dealing with issues in our own ways...hence the term "individuals".

I wish i could find a group where it's mainly Bipolar people. Bipolar ppl who are making life work for them...bc you hear so many stories about how they ruin their lives, others lives....i mean...i have lost friends simply bc i decided to open up to them...honestly i've become quite anti-social so i really don't care too much anymore that i lost them...but i fight everyday...even on days when i do not want to continue...to live life the best i can. And there are other Bipolar ppl like me out there...but you don't hear too much about them. The ones who DO get up and go to work and school and i'm pretty sure there's others who have been married successfully for more than 3 years.

We're not monsters. I'm not a monster....im like a lizard...look weird, act weird but i'm more afraid of you than you are of me.(I should quote that in my siggy!)

Okay enough Bipolar babble....but its really cool to meet people who are in the mental healthcare field. I just hope it improves.


----------



## MzSwift

That's my goal!  To improve the field so that more people of color (especially AAs) will seek help.  Your experience sounds like a terrible one.

I was thinking more along the lines that the meds didn't interfere with the health of your hair since you were able to grow to WL while relaxed and seem to be on the road to WL natural


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> That's my goal!  To improve the field so that more people of color (especially AAs) will seek help.  Your experience sounds like a terrible one.
> 
> *I was thinking more along the lines that the meds didn't interfere with the health of your hair since you were able to grow to WL while relaxed and seem to be on the road to WL natural *



Oh...yeah...thanx to another member on the board...i started upping my water intake to help flush the meds through and that seemed to help...as well as taking a multivitamin....and i _was_ doing some exercising......but the increase in drinking water really seemed to help


----------



## Meritamen

Playing in my hair again. It really needs to be washed... maybe tomorrow. I stretched it just to gauge where I am at the moment and was surprised to see that I'm really close to APL now -- least in the nape area anyway. Can't find my camera *grumble* so I'll wait till Nov 19th (my one year post-BC) or sometime in December to take pictures.
I'm not ecstatic about it (and never expected to be) since claiming APL just doesn't sound _oh la la_ sexy to me. Talking about armpits is gross to me. lol I know I can't be the only one.  But I'm happy to be catching up to my sister who is somewhere between APL and BSL. Her afro is huge and gorgeous! :lovedrool:
Okay, time to end this ramble  Hope you are all having a HHJ!


----------



## MzSwift

Ravengirl-

LoL!  Congrats girl!  You've earned that growth, it's worth celebrating!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Honestly.....my hair just behaves better with wash n go's. So i either do that or i do braidouts or chunky twistouts. I think once my hair gets longer i'll be able to wear twists...but Reina just ain't havin it right now!
> 
> I am going to discipline myself and not buy anything else until i am dangerously low on what i have now.
> 
> In my stash right now:
> 
> Shampoo
> 
> -CV Cocoa Butter Conditioning Shampoo Bar
> -ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
> 
> Co Wash/Rinse Out
> 
> -Suave Naturals Coconut
> -Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Conditioner
> -Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Conditioner
> 
> Leave-Ins
> 
> -Mixed Silk Leave In
> -Kinky Curly Knot Today
> 
> Deep Conditioners
> 
> -Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque
> -Capilo Suela y Canela (Cinnamon and Sole) Treatment
> 
> Stylers(sigh)
> 
> -Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Gel
> -Kinky Curly Curling Custard
> -Curls for Target Creme Brulee
> -Curl Junkie Curls In a Bottle
> -Roots of Nature Curl Cream (however you say it....it smells nice tho...won't repurchase)
> 
> Misc.
> 
> Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade
> Oyin Frank Juice
> Oyin Greg Juice
> JBCO
> Sweet Almond Oil
> EVOO
> Coconut Oil
> 
> DIY Haircare Shea Avocado Hair & Body Butter.....i use this on my skin tho
> 
> I want to simplify.....so i'm like...if i use the majority of this stuff....i think i'm gonna stick to buying staples and BULK size products....i want to try the Honey & Almond Salon Care conditioner from Sally's....it has no cones and its sold in a GALLON size!...down my ALLEY mmkay?!
> 
> *And i really do like the Kinky-Curly custard....best gel i've used* so far....i know its expensive...but to me its worth it! I may buy the bigger size whenever i run out of this 8 oz jar...im glad i manned up and tried it I just like that i can get it on the ground!!



SmilingElephant I really don't like it. I don't like any gels in my hair. I only like thin leave in's 
my hair is more behaved too when it is wash n go's so I am hoping I am not messing up my ends by doing this but I am committed to wearing my hair out.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I really don't like it. I don't like any gels in my hair. I only like thin leave in's
> my hair is more behaved too when it is wash n go's so I am hoping I am not messing up my ends by doing this but I am committed to wearing my hair out.



Do you seal your ends after you put in your leave-ins? They should be fine...unless they constantly rub against your clothes.


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hey loves!!!

I tried 2 strand twists for the 1st time tonight. I hope to rock a twistout on Monday and make it a few days without cowashing. i am right at bsl now. Working toward WL!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I use shea butter on my ends and I try to scrunch my ends up close to my head so by the time it drys I am above shoulders.


----------



## kupenda

Ok so I had my SO measure from the tips of my hair to APL, BSL, and WL. He said I should be APL in about three inches. So yay! But WL in over 15 inches. Ugh! That means I need to grow and retain, without any trims, two and a half years worth of growth. Scary. I guess I'll be back on my daily MSM. And maybe start using sulfur in my scalp massages


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Though I BCed to a TWA, I've still been hanging on in this challenge, hoping for a growth miracle. I got tree braids on Thursday & plan to do C&G with tree braids through the end of the year & all of 2012. & hopefully my funds will allow me to do sew-ins the entire 2013. So basically I need to retain 16 inches in 26 months. 

Hey a girl can wish can't she...


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*My Shea Butter Mix Is The Business.*
*At First I Hated Shea Butter But Once I Learned How To Use, It Was On And Crackin. *


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> Though I BCed to a TWA, I've still been hanging on in this challenge, hoping for a growth miracle. I got tree braids on Thursday & plan to do C&G with tree braids through the end of the year & all of 2012. & hopefully my funds will allow me to do sew-ins the entire 2013. So basically I need to retain 16 inches in 26 months.
> 
> Hey a girl can wish can't she...



Welp...given that we grow 6 inches a year on average....you should be almost there in 2 years....but thats without setbacks and whatnot. Still not impossible tho.


----------



## Shadiyah

For some reason I am having a time with my wash n go's they are not feeling like back in the old days  and I am tired of washing my hair 2 or 3 times in a day just to try and wash this out and that out to find out what is that film on my hair. I have tried so many new products that I have no ideal what it could be and I have clarified as. So I will not have any set backs I am getting ready to plait my hair up in many plaits and I know then ends will not stay done but I will just tie them up and this is so I can keep my hair moist and so I can save my ends for what ever is going on. I am giving up and giving in. I will keep you all posted as to what is going on.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Have ya'll seen this?!

This is like....my second time seeing an article like this...and it just grinds my gears!!!

This is the lank to the thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578481

I'm gonna start going OUT of my way to shop at more Black owned BSS's as well as other businesses....even if their stuff costs like $3 more. 

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## faithVA

Last night I actually looked at where my waist is. My waist and my hip bone are really close together. I think its going to take a century for me to get to WL  I'm going to shoot for it anyway but that's a lot of hair. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## SmilingElephant

faithVA said:


> Last night I actually looked at where my waist is. My waist and my hip bone are really close together. I think its going to take a century for me to get to WL  I'm going to shoot for it anyway but that's a lot of hair. I don't know what I was thinking.



 That cracked me up!!! But hey...don't short change yourself.


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> That cracked me up!!! But hey...don't short change yourself.


 
I need to take one of those pictures and draw the lines on it so I have my milestones. I'm doing too much guesstimating.


----------



## Shadiyah

Well I felt lost today when I didn't have any hair to co wash LOL but I left the plaits in. I am going to try my best to keep my hands out of my hair. but I have always been this way if I can not touch my hair everyday I have a fit.


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> @MzSwift thanx! I'll check into that....but i drink milk like crazy and i take vitamins that include vitamin D in them. I'm Bipolar tho...i go thru this every single year....as well as throughout the year....but it does get really bad around this time.


 
Have you tried one of those lamps they make for people that have SADs (think that is what its called). The extra light is supposed to help.

MzSwift, thanks for the reminder. I need to get some supplements.


----------



## JeterCrazed

SmilingElephant said:


> MzSwift thanx! I'll check into that....but i drink milk like crazy and i take vitamins that include vitamin D in them. I'm Bipolar tho...i go thru this every single year....as well as throughout the year....but it does get really bad around this time.



Wow. That's interesting. So you actually feel the vitamin D changing your mood? 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Shadiyah

there is another thread that just started that is basically the same timing as our thread for WL http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578437


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> there is another thread that just started that is basically the same timing as our thread for WL http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578437


 
If I read right, theirs ends 01-01-13, which is more like WL 2012. I do like their idea of WL partners, though. I'm in the C&G 2012 challenge & so far I have a growth partner but we're not the same length. I'm looking for someone that has a TWA to partner with as well.


----------



## Bluetopia

ladies - how many inches are there between shoulder and waist length on average?

with 26 months left i have a 12-13 inch growth potential and want to know if that's going to be enough to make waist length.


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> If I read right, theirs ends 01-01-13, which is more like WL 2012. I do like their idea of WL partners, though. I'm in the C&G 2012 challenge & so far I have a growth partner but we're not the same length. I'm looking for someone that has a TWA to partner with as well.



I think in the beginning of this thread we were stopping at Jan 2013 and we just recently changed to the end of 2013. which I think is better for all of us even if some of us meet our goal before that time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

JeterCrazed said:


> Wow. That's interesting. So you actually feel the vitamin D changing your mood?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



JeterCrazed

Not really....i'm not sure. I just know that i get all weird around the fall/winter time every year...it NEVER fails and it doesn't go away until Spring...no matter what i do. I have mood swings throughout the year...like i can be depressed (for no real reason) for like a month or 2...and then i'll experience hypomania for another 1-2 months...i'll hit mania for like a week or 2....and it'll just cycle....but in the fall/winter....my depression can be really really horrible and scary and can last for the whole winter.....i don't wish this mess on NOBODY

faithVA...i haven't tried the SAD lamps yet. The next time i see my doctor i will ask her about getting one. I do notice i get a little happier...even in a deep depression...when i open the blinds in the morning or turn on lights everywhere at night...so vitamin D really must play a big role since we get it from sunlight. When its cloudy outside i get really sad....its the strangest thing but i can't help it. Is that why when i eat ice cream i get happy? I just love dairy products period

Lately i just been drinking coffee to keep me "up"...but sometimes i get a little bit too hyper....its an ongoing battle.


I THOROUGHLY detangled my hair tonite. I thought i was gonna have tons of SSK's but it wasn't so bad. I hadn't detangled really well in almost a week. I'm learning more and more about my shrinkage.....i'm starting to not love it so much

I appreciate that it serves as protection....but when i see how much my hair stretches while detangling it, combing it and then spring back to my neck...i feel a lil pfft'd (end rant)


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I think in the beginning of this thread we were stopping at Jan 2013 and we just recently changed to the end of 2013. which I think is better for all of us even if some of us meet our goal before that time.



Nope it has always been until December 31st 2013....i just asked if ya'll wanted it to end in Jan of 2013 if you all thought it was too long but it's always been set until the end of 2013


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Nope it has always been until December 31st 2013....i just asked if ya'll wanted it to end in *Jan of 2013* if you all thought it was too long but it's always been set until the end of 2013


isn't that what I said? or I said it backwards?? because jan of 2013 would be the end of 2012 and dec 2013 would be almost 2014 so one could say that we are also doing it for 2012 if we only go to jan 2013 but I will stop with the num before I confuse everyone lol  

but I understand we are going to dec 2013 so that we have the whole of 2013 to grow. so we have exact 2 yrs left..... right???


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> isn't that what I said? or I said it backwards?? because jan of 2013 would be the end of 2012 and dec 2013 would be almost 2014 so one could say that we are also doing it for 2012 if we only go to jan 2013 *but I will stop with the num before I confuse everyone lol*
> 
> but I understand we are going to dec 2013 so that we have the whole of 2013 to grow. so we have exact 2 yrs left..... right???



....this was me ------->


----------



## Nix08

I'm happy to say that my local BSS is owned by a black woman and her Lebanese husband and he don't play...a white lady was rude to him one day and he told her the item she wanted to buy was no longer for sale and wished her a good day  I remember that story every time I see the store now...it was SOOO funny!!!

In other news...I am almost 11 weeks post and I have a lot of new growth.  I go back to work the beginning of December and the week before I will be putting the kids in full time daycare so I'm trying to see if I can hold off and do my relaxer then.  I've been hair lazy anyway.....so I may just be able to stretch to the 15 weeks...

Although I'm in a no length check challenge I think there as been some good growth  I'm getting excited about this...woa nelly better tame that premature excitement

Remember ladies our hair is always growing we'll get there  Thanks for the reminder ladies about vitamin D....off to go take my vitamins...and I'm sending positive energy to all as the dreary winter comes upon us



SmilingElephant said:


> Have ya'll seen this?!
> 
> This is like....my second time seeing an article like this...and it just grinds my gears!!!
> 
> This is the lank to the thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578481
> 
> I'm gonna start going OUT of my way to shop at more Black owned BSS's as well as other businesses....even if their stuff costs like $3 more.
> 
> Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## missempress1210

i would like to join


----------



## faithVA

Shadiyah said:


> isn't that what I said? or I said it backwards?? because jan of 2013 would be the end of 2012 and dec 2013 would be almost 2014 so one could say that we are also doing it for 2012 if we only go to jan 2013 but I will stop with the num before I confuse everyone lol
> 
> but I understand we are going to dec 2013 so that we have the whole of 2013 to grow. so we have exact 2 yrs left..... right???


 
Yes we are going to Dec 31 2013, where the other thread is only through Dec 31, 2012.


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> Nope it has always been until December 31st 2013....i just asked if ya'll wanted it to end in Jan of 2013 if you all thought it was too long but it's always been set until the end of 2013


 
Definitely want to go to the end of 2013. Some of us aren't even close to making WL by the end of 2012. Even though we are well on our way.


----------



## faithVA

missempress1210 said:


> i would like to join


 
Welcome missempress1210. Come on in.


----------



## missempress1210

thank you.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i think Kinky-Curly Knot Today is gonna be my staple leave-in

Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllle lemme tell ya!......i detangled with my GFTN and used my spray bottle....i now have to detangle outside the shower...which i actually like better ....anyway....after that...i got in the shower...rinsed out the Triple Nutrition and then co-washed with Suave Coconut ....the whole time keeping my hair in 4 sections (although i now have to do 8 sections while detangling)....so after i got out the shower....i put like a dime size of the KCKT in each section...raked it through all for of them...THEN i sealed with Sweet Almond Oil....idk if i mentioned this but i have been really experimenting with this oil and i really really like it!....i use it to seal in the moisture on my skin and to seal my hair....i haven't bought any body lotion in a while. I'm finding i can just use oil on damp skin....


Anyway...i wore my hair in 4 puffs to bed last nite (damp)..wrapped them in a t-shirt, and put my silk cap and went to bed...got up this morning, re-wet my hair w/my spray bottle...added a tad bit more KCKT and styled with KCCC....i'm wearing a low puff today....Reina is SO moisturized and SOFFFFF!


----------



## Shadiyah

today was the bhringraj treatment and deep condition with my favorite moroccon oil hydration mask. I mixed my henna for application for tomorrow if I feel like it but it will be ready because it was due on the 1st.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Since I Cut To Chin Length Last Month (Or So). Will I Be Able To Make It To Waist Length By The End Of 2013.

I Don't Know.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Since I Cut To Chin Length Last Month (Or So). Will I Be Able To Make It To Waist Length By The End Of 2013.
> 
> I Don't Know.*



RarityFluttershy If I can hang in here with my TWA, then surely there's hope for your CL hair!


----------



## Shadiyah

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Since I Cut To Chin Length Last Month (Or So). Will I Be Able To Make It To Waist Length By The End Of 2013.
> 
> I Don't Know.*



RarityFluttershy keep trying because you never know. I have seen some ladies on here start at the same length as I was 3 yrs ago or shorter and are pass me at this time and I am a little jealous right now and I am talking about 1/4" or shorter.  lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm SO shocked that i can do this now!:





Sorry the second one is sideways....i couldn't figure out how to rotate it....it wouldn't let me.

But yeah....i got ma ponytail back! Haaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!

Whats up ladies? Its been quiet up in here!erplexed


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

SmilingElephant- Your ponytail is so cute!!! I wish I could wear a ponytail...but in time, it will happen  How long did it take your hair to get to that length? You BC'ed in January, but how long did you transition before that?  I need to set realistic goals because my head is big and I can't fit it into one ponytail/bun (7 inches long)


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> SmilingElephant- Your ponytail is so cute!!! I wish I could wear a ponytail...but in time, it will happen  How long did it take your hair to get to that length? You BC'ed in January, but how long did you transition before that?  I need to set realistic goals because my head is big and I can't fit it into one ponytail/bun (7 inches long)



Thanks!

I transitioned for 8 months...and i've been natural for 10 months....so i have 18 months of newgrowth on my head.

Giiiiiirl....i couldn't wait  to be able to rock my ponytail again!!! But it will come....it shocked me! I pulled my headband back and smoothed down the top...looked in the mirror and went..."WOAH! I CAN DO THAT?!"


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hi ladies! I'm fairly new! I think I'll join. I mean, if I'm not WL by the end of 2012 then at least I'm already in the WL 2013. 

Hiiiii ladies!! :trampolin

I'm just going to keep PS'ing in wigs. It will be 8 months in December since I have been 100% PS'ing. I started in April 2011 wearing wigs and noticed a difference in retention in Aug 2011. From BSB to BSL in four months with no issues. I"m hoping I get the same retention next month. Maybe MBL??? *fingers crossed*

Well here is a pic as of AUG 2011 @ BSL, deep conditioning after a relaxer. I will do an update next month and estimate my growth retention a little better.


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*SmilingElephant:* *Congrats On Your Pony.*

*Nothing New To Report. Still Washing, Conditioning, And Putting My Hair In A Bun Everyday. I Know Boring.*


----------



## MzSwift

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Since I Cut To Chin Length Last Month (Or So). Will I Be Able To Make It To Waist Length By The End Of 2013.*
> 
> *I Don't Know.*


 
Chica, I have seen NJoy go from SL to WL in 8 months, you can totally do it by 2013!!

Shoot, why ya playin', I'm going for WL in 8 months!!


----------



## MzSwift

pre_medicalrulz

Welcome!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift...i know right? Shooot...i hope to be at MBL next year! ...8 months? That is just amazing!!!


----------



## RarityFluttershy

MzSwift said:


> Chica, I have seen *NJoy go from SL to WL in 8 months,*


 
*Really?*

*ETA: MzSwift Come Back And Explain. What You Gonna Do To Reach Waist Length In Eight Months.*


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*So Yeah. Y'all Up In Here Playin Now.*


----------



## SmilingElephant

RarityFluttershy said:


> *So Yeah. Y'all Up In Here Playin Now.*



Chile you ain't seen the NJoy thread??!:shock:

She went from SL in January to WL now! Dead serious!


----------



## RarityFluttershy

SmilingElephant said:


> Chile you ain't seen the NJoy thread??!:shock:
> 
> She went from SL in January to WL now! Dead serious!


 
**Sigh**
*Yes I Have Seen It.*


----------



## MzSwift

LoL!

Girl, I'm wiggin and using braid extensions for the next 8 months.
I'm applying my scalp oil (to finish it up, but that still counts) daily.
And Im gonna keep on envisioning.  Honestly, I think the envisioning part is how I grew that much in a month last month.. no lie.

I might get to MBL but that'll still be good for me b/c I was SHAVED in June 2009 and I'm almost BSB as of 01 October.  We'll see what December 31st brings.


----------



## SmilingElephant

RarityFluttershy said:


> **Sigh**
> *Yes I Have Seen It.*







MzSwift said:


> LoL!
> 
> Girl, I'm wiggin and using braid extensions for the next 8 months.
> I'm applying my scalp oil (to finish it up, but that still counts) daily.
> And Im gonna keep on envisioning.  Honestly, I think the envisioning part is how I grew that much in a month last month.. no lie.
> 
> I might get to MBL but that'll still be good for me b/c I was SHAVED in June 2009 and *I'm almost BSB as of 01 October.*  We'll see what December 31st brings.



You just might reach WL by the end of next year

I really do believe in...if you can see it you can be it...i'm so tempted to flat iron tho....imma try and hold out til next month...MAYBE!....but i LOVE my curls....i just wanna see how long they are!


----------



## MzSwift

SmilingElephant

Thanks for the encouragement, lady!
I'm a slow grower, I've been hitting marks slow and steady.  But when I took that October pic, I couldn't believe my eyes! I wasn't doing anything especial except envisioning.  

Don't use the heat girl.  You can just stretch your nape area.  Save your flat iron for a special occasion -- you've got goals!! 

WL, here we come!


----------



## RarityFluttershy

*Dumb Question. What Does BSB Stand For?*


----------



## MzSwift

BSB= Below Shoulder Blade

I use that instead of BSL b/c the brastrap will differ depending on the bra.


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Ladies, just checking in. I'm still in braids. Did an over night DC no heat. I actually wanted to do a steam treatment this weekend, just couldn't make the time for it. Next weekend I'm definitely going to make time my hair love steam treatments.


----------



## Shadiyah

I really have to laugh at this one. I straighten my hair to do a length ck to see if I was any where near my goal for this yr and my hubby walked in and was like no no... I was like what? he said I don't like that, don't do that again lol I have spoiled him with the curls, who would have known.

Now on to sader news........ I have not reached my goal nor will I my ends were so hard and was tangling in the brush that I have to cut from .5 to 1" of my hair no wonder I was not seaming like I was growing.. well I am so glad I caught them when I did though because it could have even gotten shorter. well we all have set backs.


----------



## Shadiyah

can someone post the link to Njoy post on her 8 month from SL to WL


----------



## Firstborn2

Shadiyah, is this what you are looking for?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=507823
or
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=517805


----------



## Shadiyah

Firstborn2 said:


> Shadiyah, is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=507823
> or
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=517805



@fishborn2 yes yes thank you so much I have seen them before but I couldn't find them. I am just not big on protecting so I will have to just get there on my own time.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am really leery of giving my money to these companies that say they have the real stuff when it come to oils like argan oil because that is a lot of money for something that is cut. So I called my ex huband's wife who is from morocco and asked her if she brought some from home with her. lol and yes she did so I ran over there to get some out of her stash  and she gave it up and said she was trying to get her sister to bring more when she comes back and yes I will be there then too  

I am back to my old regi which is co wash everyday and using my mixed chicks during the day and at night my oils and moisturizer and covering it up. It worked well for me all this time until I started trying new things and I end up having to lose a little length  just glad I caught it right... so I took just a dot of the argan oil and rub it on my wet hair before I put the mixed chicks leave in on and my hair is nice and soft and shiny.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I am really leery of giving my money to these companies that say they have the real stuff when it come to oils like argan oil because that is a lot of money for something that is cut. So I called my ex huband's wife who is from morocco and asked her if she brought some from home with her. lol and yes she did so I ran over there to get some out of her stash  and she gave it up and said she was trying to get her sister to bring more when she comes back and yes I will be there then too
> 
> I am back to my old regi which is co wash everyday and using my mixed chicks during the day and at night my oils and moisturizer and covering it up. It worked well for me all this time until I started trying new things and I end up having to lose a little length  just glad I caught it right... so I took just a dot of the argan oil and rub it on my wet hair before I put the mixed chicks leave in on and my hair is nice and soft and shiny.



Check YOU out!

Gettin the hook up on Argan oil! Is it really that good y'all? I've never tried it.

I ordered some more Dominican conditioners yesterday....i think imma stick with em tho. They make my hair feel really good and they're cheap. I've been using the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque...and i actually like it now....but i only get like 3 uses out of that little $10 jar


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Check YOU out!
> 
> Gettin the hook up on Argan oil! *Is it really that good y'all?* I've never tried it.
> 
> I ordered some more Dominican conditioners yesterday....i think imma stick with em tho. They make my hair feel really good and they're cheap. I've been using the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque...and i actually like it now....but i only get like 3 uses out of that little $10 jar



I will let you know how I feel about it. I really hope so because I need a come back.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Ok ladies, I need some advice! My birthday is on Saturday  I need ideas for a cute low manipulation style...any thoughts? I have mini twists in now and am taking them down on Friday  It has been a month since I did anything with my hair, so I want it to be fly  I feel like I am newly natural again because it has been so long since I touched my curls  My roomie thinks I should flat iron, but I have only used direct heat twice this year and want to use it one more time at the end of the year for a length check


----------



## transitioning?

LilMissSunshine5 y not do a bantu knot out?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

transitioning? I was thinking about doing a bantu knot out, but I haven't done it successfully before...do you do it on wet or dry hair? I have only done it once on flat ironed hair and it was an EPIC FAIL


----------



## Shadiyah

@limisssunshine5 how long are you? if long enough how about that updo that has 3 buns in it down the middle of the back of the head? I think that is so cute and can't wait to try it. I was going to say try it with the undo twist but I know you want to wash LOL so do the bantu knots and then do the buns. I think it is fly and you don't have to worry about sweating your hair out that night.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Shadiyah- My hair is only 7 inches long  I have a big head, so I still can't fit it into one ponytail/bun  But 3 might work


----------



## Evallusion

Dude, I have been MIA from this thread since forever but I'm still around.

I had a bit of a setback and now I'm barely SL.  I also relaxed my hair a couple of weeks ago.  So far I'm lovin' my "new" hair.  I'm thinking of doing a really long transition but perhaps I will start off with a long stretch.

Anyhow, I'm currently in kinky twists for the remainder of the year.  I am going to remain in a PS for the entirety of 2012.  I want my 6 inches!

So yeah, tis' all for now...


----------



## Shadiyah

ladies kmart.com has 32 oz tresemme on sale for $3.50 don't know if this the norm for this product or this is a big deal but I got to use my reward points and pick up at my store across the street. 4 bottles will last a long time.


----------



## Shadiyah

Oh and I know I said that I was not buying anything else because I thought I had everything but when I seen how well a creamy conditioner worked for my wash n go as a leave in instead of using the curl definer I had to jump on that sale lol. I used my knot today but it will not last long with that little bottle so I wanted to see what all the fuss was with tresemme lol


----------



## nakialovesshoes

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Ok ladies, I need some advice! My birthday is on Saturday  I need ideas for a cute low manipulation style...any thoughts? I have mini twists in now and am taking them down on Friday  It has been a month since I did anything with my hair, so I want it to be fly  I feel like I am newly natural again because it has been so long since I touched my curls  My roomie thinks I should flat iron, but I have only used direct heat twice this year and want to use it one more time at the end of the year for a length check



LilMissSunshine5 Would you consider a flexirod set low mani? Hope you have a great birthday/hair day.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

nakialovesshoes- Thanks for the tip and the birthday wish! I have never tried flexirods for a set :scratchch I would consider it low mani...I saw a natural friend today with a flexirod set that was HOTT! It was GAWGUS! She made a believer out of me  So if I do anything besides this current mini twist out, I want it to be that! Thanks ladies! You all have given GREAT advice...I appreciate it


----------



## Adonia1987

Checking in for the first time since I joined this challenge  I made APL when I took my sew in down last month. I have another one right now, and will trim about 1/2 inch when I take it down.

I am going on a protective challenge until June or October. I will do sew ins, and braids. My hair is so fine that I can't wear it out. I get SSK when I do. 
I simplified my regimen to the Mud wash, HV Sitrinillah, KCKT and a couple of oils and butters.

If everything goes as planned I should be WL by 12/13...I might stop at MBL though I am becoming too lazy!


----------



## Whimsy

I'm pulling out. I'm going to WL 2012.
Someone here called me on it earlier, and I now think they're right.
Good luck and happy hair growing ladies!!!


----------



## transitioning?

Whimsy said:


> I'm pulling out. I'm going to WL 2012.
> Someone here called me on it earlier, and I now think they're right.
> Good luck and happy hair growing ladies!!!



Good for u!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Shadiyah

@smillingelephant or anyone else that can answer I just know that she answers quick lol. is using acv rinse just like using a chelating shampoo??? got my books back out and I am trying to get this regi down pack so I will not have mishaps again or try not to.


----------



## Nix08

Shadiyah said:


> @smillingelephant or anyone else that can answer I just know that she answers quick lol. is using acv rinse just like using a chelating shampoo??? got my books back out and I am trying to get this regi down pack so I will not have mishaps again or try not to.



On my phone but No, they are not the same. Chelating is also unlike clarifying from my understanding.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah 

As far i understand...you can use acv to clarify....which removes buildup. But you would need a special shampoo to chelate...supposedly that means the dissolving of certain minerals in your hair...lemme see if i can find something on that.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Check this out!

Clarifying vs. Chelating


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ladies....its almost the end of the year! December is right at the door! Can't wait to see everyone's progress!


----------



## Shadiyah

thanks all I know the difference between clarifying and chelating I wanted to know if I could use acv in place of chelating I guess it is in place of clarifying.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok on my way to KMart to get both... lol just so I can be ready for my whole new year lol


----------



## davisbr88

I am SO in! I would love to be WL by my 25th birthday in January 2013. It's a long shot because I don't think I'll make MBL til December 2012 but am secretly hoping I can make it by some amazing miracle.


----------



## Shadiyah

yall know what I just realize? you can not get a chelating shampoo from a place like Kmart I have to go to a bss but I got my clarifying shampoo I decided on tresemme since the sale was still on. I am keeping a hair calendar now because I can't remember when I do jack for my hair and maybe I can better figure out what is going on when I have a problem. So the bad ends are gone and I just clarified and I will put off my henna for now and I am going back to my wash n go's and now trying leaving in the last conditioner and long with mixed chicks or something like it. no more band wagons. I will see how castor and argan oil goes for sealing


----------



## Shadiyah

forgot to mention that I am starting with 11.5" of hair now except in the nape where I lost the most length I think it is like 8.5 or 9" but my hair is all most all one length now which I like so I am not that mad.


----------



## MzSwift

Getting ready for 2012.  I can't wait to see the EOTY pix either!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok I have my phone set for the alarm to go off for the sale on the 22nd so I can get that 40% on aveyou.com. I just want to stock up on my mixed chicks deep conditioner and the leave in I like to buy the large sizes and I am less than half way on my bottles and who wants to miss out on a sale lol not me. 

I got a second day out of my wash n go after I went back to my old routine. loving it!!! I have my mixed silk but I don't want to run out of my mixed chicks when there is a sale.


----------



## MzSwift

PS'd my twists today.  I usually rock a wig during the cold weather but I decided to try PSing with my twists out to see how that works.


----------



## Shadiyah

did I forget to say that I love love love my curls??? I am no longer crying about my cut my curls are back and happy.


----------



## Meritamen

Here's my progess. I'm at 18 months post relaxer. Almost 1 year post big chop in 4 days. I hope to make APL sometime in the spring of next year. I hadn't realized how much my hair had grown till today since it feels like it is in the same spot it was in back when I made SL. It's a nice surprise to be so close.


----------



## Shadiyah

Ravengirl said:


> Here's my progess. I'm at 18 months post relaxer. Almost 1 year post big chop in 4 days. I hope to make APL sometime in the spring of next year. I hadn't realized how much my hair had grown till today since it feels like it is in the same spot it was in back when I made SL. It's a nice surprise to be so close.



Ravengirl congrats it is looking great!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift SmilingElephant  I am so pumped about the end of the year pics too


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- Since you are in Michigan, do you have any recommendations for good places to get natural hair flat ironed and trimmed (w/o heat damage )? I gotta start planning for the reveal  

ETA: I'm not even sure you get your hair straightened


----------



## Kerryann

i will be cowashing my hair to waist length it takes too much out of me to remember to oil everyday or every other day plus the added extras


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @MzSwift- Since you are in Michigan, do you have any recommendations for good places to get natural hair flat ironed and trimmed (w/o heat damage )? I gotta start planning for the reveal
> 
> ETA: I'm not even sure you get your hair straightened


 
LilMissSunshine5

LoL, I sure don't straighten.  However, this girl I used to go to for braids was always very careful with my texlaxed hair cause she thought it was natural.  She's in Ypsi.  If you're in metro Detroit, I can go look up her information for you!

 I plan to start rocking blow dried hair once I reach MBL or WL, I can't decide.  I don't want any barriers to reaching those lengths though.


----------



## SmilingElephant

As much as i love it...i think my scalp is allergic to KCKT....My head itches like crazy every time...i don't deliberately put it on my scalp...but it somehow gets on there...and my head goes to itchin'!

So i bought the GVP Conditioning Balm...i heard you can use it as a leave-in....i'll try that later this week.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> As much as i love it...i think my scalp is allergic to KCKT....My head itches like crazy every time...i don't deliberately put it on my scalp...but it somehow gets on there...and my head goes to itchin'!
> 
> So i bought the GVP Conditioning Balm...i heard you can use it as a leave-in....i'll try that later this week.



SmilingElephant
Please let me know if you want to sell. Though I've tried KCCC, I've never tried the KT & I'm interested.


----------



## kaytorry

Shadiyah said:


> Ok I have my phone set for the alarm to go off for the sale on the 22nd so I can get that 40% on aveyou.com. I just want to stock up on my mixed chicks deep conditioner and the leave in I like to buy the large sizes and I am less than half way on my bottles and who wants to miss out on a sale lol not me.
> 
> I got a second day out of my wash n go after I went back to my old routine. loving it!!! I have my mixed silk but I don't want to run out of my mixed chicks when there is a sale.


 
Shadiyah, do you know what the code is for the 40%?


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> SmilingElephant
> Please let me know if you want to sell. Though I've tried KCCC, I've never tried the KT & I'm interested.



Girl...that bottle is pretty much empty....i love it SO much it has great slip...but i just noticed my head really itches when i use it.......


----------



## Shadiyah

kaytorry said:


> Shadiyah, do you know what the code is for the 40%?



kaytorry they said they would announce the code the day of the sale and the sale starts at 1.30pm - 3pm


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- I live in Ann Arbor area, so I am close enough  I would  that information...I only plan to straighten 2x/yr (for trims) until I reach my goal.  By the end of the year, it will have been 7 months since I cut my ends/BC'ed


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5

OMG, you are right next door, girl!!
We totally have to meet up some time!!  I'm in AA almost every Friday.

The shop is called Heavenly Creations and it's in Ypsi by the big cow.  I'm gonna have to check my email for her name and phone number b/c I haven't been there since 2009.  But she is a real sweetheart!

I'm up right now getting my braidout together for tomorrow night's boogie in AA! LoL


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- We totally should meet up!  I'll have to look up Heavenly Creations to figure out where it is exactly  How is that braidout coming along? Is it party ready?


----------



## MzSwift

Girl, I'm finally finished!
I will search my email tomorrow and PM the info to you.
She's located on Ecorse Rd.

She specializes in weaves and braids but she is so gentle with natural hair.  And she has a sweet spirit.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So it WAS the Kinky Curly that i was allergic to! 

I washed and deep conditioned yesterday and used different products for my wash n go...NO itching!!!

I used the GVP Conditioning Balm as a leave-in....and Roots of Nature curl cream.


----------



## candy626

I think I will join this thread if I actually hit midback next year. I never thought that I would want to have my hair waist length (as that would be A LOT of hair since I am 5'8 with a long torso).

However, if my hair was waist length straight, it might be APL-BSL length curly, which would be nice. I'm bsb now, and my hair shrinks to my shoulders. 

I would enjoy wearing it cury more if it was where it is right now straight.

I guess we'll see


----------



## Nix08

I'm BSB guys  Exactly 6 inches to go to WSL I'm on top of the moon


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

candy626- Your shrinkage sounds heavenly  Mine is 70-75%  How long have you been natural? What hair type and texture are you? I am 5'8.5" with a long torso too, so I am trying to gather information  Come on in and join us, MBL or not! Some of us aren't even APL yet 

 Nix08- Sounds like you'll probably reach WL in 2012


----------



## Nix08

LilMissSunshine5  I absolutely hope so  I'm weary of trims but I figure a trim or 2 will bring me into 20103


----------



## kinky curlygenie

i want to join you ladies, however i am not even APL yet  lol i hope to be APL stretched by feb/march as i am a few inches awayfrom crossing the APL line lol 

we will see how much progress i have made at the end of the year!!! i think 2013 wouldnt be a bad goal to make WL


----------



## Nix08

kinky curlygenie JOIN, JOIN!!  oke:  You can do it in 2013


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

kinky curlygenie- Please see the quoted message below 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Come on in and join us, MBL or not! Some of us aren't even APL yet



Join us oke:


----------



## candy626

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @candy626- Your shrinkage sounds heavenly  Mine is 70-75%  How long have you been natural? What hair type and texture are you? I am 5'8.5" with a long torso too, so I am trying to gather information  Come on in and join us, MBL or not! Some of us aren't even APL yet
> 
> @Nix08- Sounds like you'll probably reach WL in 2012


 

Thanks, I think I may join in on this 
 I am actually not natural, but use a mild relaxer every 12 weeks or so. Im a mixture of 3c/4a. I would say my hair shrinks 60%-75% as well erplexed. Im thinking waist length is where I would need to be in order to get my hair curly hair where I want it to be.


----------



## MzSwift

candy626

Welcome!


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Nix08 said:


> @kinky curlygenie JOIN, JOIN!! oke: You can do it in 2013


 


LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @kinky curlygenie- Please see the quoted message below
> 
> 
> 
> Join us oke:


 
thanks ladies i needed a push guess i havent really got an excuse lol 

im in


----------



## ImanAdero

Had a dream I was hip length with twist out hair...

::sigh::

I gotta go to town on my hair! I'm about to go H.A.M with my regimen for next year!


----------



## candy626

MzSwift said:


> @candy626
> 
> Welcome!


 

Thanks!


----------



## Curly Lee

May I join? I have my eye on BSL in 2012. For me, I wear my bra pretty much at MBL.
And I feel, with my current growth rate, I can make it to WSL by December 2013.
I'll update with  pics later if Im able to join. If not I'll be a lurking.


----------



## Shadiyah

Curly Lee welcome everyone can join at any time.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Curly Lee! This is a very supportive thread, we are all here to help each other reach our hair goals  I can barely wait for 2013


----------



## Meritamen

I know it's only been 6 months but I swear getting to APL feels like _forever_ and a day! I don't know what's up but I swear my hair has gotten thicker. When I went to wash my hair last week it felt like there was more hair to deal with then usual. Not like I'm complaining but all of a sudden there are all these issues that I never had to deal with before like my hair rubbing against my shoulders and clothes. It drives me crazy so I don't wear my braid-outs down anymore. *_sigh_*


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> I know it's only been 6 months but I swear getting to APL feels like _forever_ and a day! I don't know what's up but I swear my hair has gotten thicker. When I went to wash my hair last week it felt like there was more hair to deal with then usual. Not like I'm complaining but all of a sudden there are all these issues that I never had to deal with before like my hair rubbing against my shoulders and clothes. It drives me crazy so I don't wear my braid-outs down anymore. *_sigh_*



Girl hush...oke:.......You and your issues! Ppl DREAM about having those issues!

Thats a good thingyour hair is definitely growing!

I am noticing my hair getting longer as well. My curls in the back dangle more and they droop. Because of my tighter curls on my sides...its causing my hair to seem to grow out instead of down. I think the closest youtube hair twin of mine would be MlleCafeAuLait...i love her videos! I also have more curly swang! This is cheesy but being natural is so much fun! It's like watching a baby grow up

 Newcomers! Come on in and grab some hot cocoa

Okay....so this GVP Conditioning Balm....anyone else use it? That stuff is really nice Its thick, smells nice, but detangles like a beast!! I'm glad i found it....KCKT was nice but i didnt always use it to detangle bc its such a small bottle and cost about a hand. But the GVP CB comes in a bigger bottle...i accidentally bought it on sale $4.99....and i can use it both as a leave in and a detangler! It does have parabens...but it is also cone-free.

That and the Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner...new staple! I WILL be buying the salon size of this when i run out of my current jar.


----------



## Meritamen

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl hush...oke:.......You and your issues! Ppl DREAM about having those issues!
> 
> Thats a good thingyour hair is definitely growing!


I know I need to stop with complaining all up and down this thread.  I am happy to be reaching longer lengths really. It's just that it seemed to happen overnight.  Oh, and I'm starting to get this weird triangle shape going. I think I just hit an awkward stage. But, maybe making it to BSL will fix that.  BSL in 2012 here I come!
I think I got about 5 inches even with all the trimming and hair pulling I did this year. So I'm gonna hush now.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ravengirl said:


> I know I need to stop with complaining all up and down this thread.  I am happy to be reaching longer lengths really. It's just that it seemed to happen overnight.  Oh, and I'm starting to get this weird triangle shape going. I think I just hit an awkward stage. But, maybe making it to BSL will fix that.  BSL in 2012 here I come!
> I think I got about 5 inches even with all the trimming and hair pulling I did this year. So I'm gonna hush now.



Your hair is growing in just fine....its so cute!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Hello Ladies!  I just reached FSL and I know I can make Waist Length by 2013. Im in! Here's my Hair length right now


----------



## faithVA

I'm not yet APL but hoping to be APL by April 2012. And then hit BCB by the end of 2012. I measured last night and WL is 11 inches from APL on me. So I have about 13 inches to reach WL. With good growth and retention I may not make WL by the end of 2013 but I will be knocking on its door.


----------



## ladysaraii

I've been working on protecting my ends lately, so I'm trying to oil them before bed and Ive started using Teri LaFlesh's twist and tuck method.  So far, so good


----------



## Firstborn2

faithVA said:


> I'm not yet APL but hoping to be APL by April 2012. And then hit BCB by the end of 2012. I measured last night and WL is 11 inches from APL on me. So I have about 13 inches to reach WL. With good growth and retention I may not make WL by the end of 2013 but I will be knocking on its door.


 
faithVA, you can do it girl!!! I'm basically in the same boat. I will need all of 2013 to make WL but I have Faith. I'm going challenge myself to get there with 90% protective styles,moisture moisture moisture and vitamins. I would do PS 100% of the time but DH. I also do not plan to use any heat until I make WL well besides steaming. Good Luck!


----------



## faithVA

Firstborn2 said:


> @faithVA, you can do it girl!!! I'm basically in the same boat. I will need all of 2013 to make WL but I have Faith. I'm going challenge myself to get there with 90% protective styles,moisture moisture moisture and vitamins. I would do PS 100% of the time but DH. I also do not plan to use any heat until I make WL well besides steaming. Good Luck!


 
Thanks for the encouragment Firstborn2. That was so nice


----------



## faithVA

Any natural head currently sitting between SL and APL, want to be my WL 2013 challenge buddy. Because its a little farther away would be fun to have someone to hold me accountable and keep me in this thread. Let me know.


----------



## Meritamen

faithVA said:


> Any natural head currently sitting between SL and APL, want to be my WL 2013 challenge buddy. Because its a little farther away would be fun to have someone to hold me accountable and keep me in this thread. Let me know.


I'll be your grow out challenge buddy!  I'm in-between SL and APL. From APL to BSL is about 5 inches and to WL is another 5 or 6. So I have a ways to go too.


----------



## faithVA

Ravengirl said:


> I'll be your grow out challenge buddy!  I'm in-between SL and APL. From APL to BSL is about 5 inches and to WL is another 5 or 6. So I have a ways to go too.


 
Thank You Ravengirl.   I can use the help.

I think APL to BCB is only 3 inches on me. But then there is another 8 inches to WL   I was looking in the mirror at the distance from my neck to my hips and man is my back long  

I will have a more accurate measurement when I do my length check next month. 

Having you as a buddy will help me stick to this challenge and not just fade away.


----------



## Meritamen

faithVA said:


> Thank You @Ravengirl.   I can use the help.
> 
> I think APL to BCB is only 3 inches on me. But then there is another 8 inches to WL   I was looking in the mirror at the distance from my neck to my hips and man is my back long
> 
> I will have a more accurate measurement when I do my length check next month.
> 
> Having you as a buddy will help me stick to this challenge and not just fade away.


Mmmm I will have to measure to BSB too to get a better idea of how many inches I need. I have a solid foot of hair I need to grow to make it to WL, I think. That sounds a bit daunting when I typed that out. 
I was about to let my subscription expire but just might out here for another year.


----------



## faithVA

Ravengirl said:


> Mmmm I will have to measure to BSB too to get a better idea of how many inches I need. I have a solid foot of hair I need to grow to make it to WL, I think. That sounds a bit daunting when I typed that out.
> I was about to let my subscription expire but just might out here for another year.


 
You can't leave me now. We just hooked up


----------



## Seamonster

faithVA you can do it, put your back into it!  just get on the good foot!


----------



## mellymel05

Hi Ladies!!

I have been a lurker for a while and this thread made me take the plunge. I would like to join the challenge. I transitioned for about 16 months. Just last night I cut off my remaining permed ends. The funny thing is: I still have shoulder length hair, lol. But now I am 100% natural. 

*The Bad* I need about 20 inches to make WL in 25 months. 
*The Good* I have a regimen, that when followed consistently gets me 1 inch per month.

So I would like to join if I may.

Thanks ladies! HHG to all.

P.S. Here is my fotki so you can see where I am starting from. 
http://public.fotki.com/mellymel01/all-natural/


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am SO mad. 

I'm sittin here flat ironing my hair and....this mess is an ashy poofy mess! 

I don't even wanna show pictures!


----------



## MrsChon

In, In, In!!!!
Last relaxer was 12/9/2010, I'm planning to be a SUPA transitioner 





B4wash, combed thru





After wash, no product

I will post an update pic, I plan to cut at least an inch off next month. Current PS I'm rocking: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


----------



## Shadiyah

The other night I did a canola oil over night. washed it out the next day and did a wash n go with mixed chicks. my hair is doing much better since I just went back to my old routine.


----------



## Firstborn2

mellymel05 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have been a lurker for a while and this thread made me take the plunge. I would like to join the challenge. I transitioned for about 16 months. Just last night I cut off my remaining permed ends. The funny thing is: I still have shoulder length hair, lol. But now I am 100% natural.
> 
> *The Bad* I need about 20 inches to make WL in 25 months.
> *The Good* I have a regimen, that when followed consistently gets me 1 inch per month.
> 
> So I would like to join if I may.
> 
> Thanks ladies! HHG to all.
> 
> P.S. Here is my fotki so you can see where I am starting from.
> http://public.fotki.com/mellymel01/all-natural/


 
*Welcome to LHCF and congratz on your BC!*



SmilingElephant said:


> I am SO mad.
> 
> I'm sittin here flat ironing my hair and....this mess is an ashy poofy mess!
> 
> I don't even wanna show pictures!


 
*See this is why I don't try to straighten my hair anymore, I would spend hours trying to get it nice and sleek, just to have it look like a silkened afro by the time I'd finished I would still like the see pix of your results Smiling E*



MrsChon said:


> In, In, In!!!!
> I will post an update pic, I plan to cut at least an inch off next month. Current PS I'm rocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, HHG~


*Your braids are cute, this is a nice protective style. I guess I should be a lil more creative with my braids and maybe DH wouldn't complain so much.*



Shadiyah said:


> The other night I did a canola oil over night. washed it out the next day and did a wash n go with mixed chicks. my hair is doing much better since I just went back to my old routine.


 
*sadiyah, you know the old saying, If it ain't broke don't fix it. I'm glad you are back to what works well for you.*


----------



## kupenda

I need help! So I am planning to get my hair straightened at the Dominican salon tomorrow for the LAST TIME!! I'm so excited!! I am taking a pledge to stay away from direct heat after tomorrow until my birthday, March 8th when i do my length check. The only heat I use is at the salon. If I cut out the blow dryer I will be heat free. So I'm forcing myself to say it to other people so I don't give in. I am done with the Dominican blow torch and will NOT use direct heat until my length check on March 8th. Hoping for APL!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

Firstborn2 I know that's right. kupenda you can do this. just roller set and if you don't feel like doing the hard rollers sponge ones works just fines as long as you make the hair really straight on the roller while it is wet and then wrap it to make the curl loose.


----------



## Firstborn2

kupenda, March is just around the corner. you can do it, we are all here to support you.


----------



## mellymel05

I bought the Nioxin vits to help me along the way. I have seen a bunch of people say that Hair grew everywhere....... Well, that is a *side effect* that I will take for now. I want the hair, lol. I must say that those things are EXPENSIVE!!!! But we are worth it.

WL in 2013 here I come!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Firstborn2 said:


> @faithVA, you can do it girl!!! I'm basically in the same boat. I will need all of 2013 to make WL but I have Faith. I'm going challenge myself to get there with 90% protective styles,moisture moisture moisture and vitamins. I would do PS 100% of the time but DH. I also do not plan to use any heat until I make WL well besides steaming. Good Luck!



Firstborn2 Do you know if there's a no-heat challenge? I will not be using direct heat until I make it to WL either. And mind you, I have a TWA. 



faithVA said:


> Any natural head currently sitting between SL and APL, want to be my WL 2013 challenge buddy. Because its a little farther away would be fun to have someone to hold me accountable and keep me in this thread. Let me know.



faithVA Please stick around. I have a TWA & haven't left yet. I know you have a better chance than me. I need a TWA growth buddy. I've PMed some folks but I think they thought I was a web weirdo. erplexed



mellymel05 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have been a lurker for a while and this thread made me take the plunge. I would like to join the challenge. I transitioned for about 16 months. Just last night I cut off my remaining permed ends. The funny thing is: I still have shoulder length hair, lol. But now I am 100% natural.
> 
> *The Bad* I need about 20 inches to make WL in 25 months.
> **The Good* I have a regimen, that when followed consistently gets me 1 inch per month.*
> 
> So I would like to join if I may.
> 
> Thanks ladies! HHG to all.
> 
> P.S. Here is my fotki so you can see where I am starting from.
> http://public.fotki.com/mellymel01/all-natural/



mellymel05 Please share how you consistently get 1 inch per month. If I could just retain 8 inches in a year, I could still actually make it in 2013. TIA...


----------



## mellymel05

nakialovesshoes 

I don't mind sharing. That's how folks learn. 

In order to grow it, I use a mix of JBCO, MN, MT, Tea Tree Oil, Olive Oil, Wild Growth Oil & Do Grow Mega Thick Oil on my scalp every other day. I put a mix of 100% Aloe Gel & MT on my hair daily. I baggy every night after spraying my hair with Wave Newveau Finishing Spray (my hair loves moisture). 

I walk 2 miles a day 7 days a week, Taebo 4x a week. 

I take 4000g of Garlic, 1 Multi, 2 HF vits, 3 Hair Skin & Nails (walmart brand). 

I did this last year and did so well. I can say that I retained my length. *However* I cut off my permed ends a few days ago, so now I have a new starting point for reference. I am not going to take any pics or length checks until July 1. This will give me a full 7 months to get it together again and get back on track.

I also just bought the Nioxin pills yesterday (they are expensive in Ulta stores) and I will take 2 a day.

That works for me, when I follow it. Im also real big on PS'ing. As a mother of 3 girls, ages 11, 5, 2, I don't have a lot of time to fool with my hair. I love straight back conrows. My scalp is exposed so its easy for me to run the applicator bottle that my mix is in down each part and keep it moving.

I hope that answered your question. If not let me know and I will try to explain better.


----------



## Firstborn2

nakialovesshoes, yes there is and I think I'm in this challenge as well

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570577


----------



## SmilingElephant

Firstborn2 These are pics i took during the flat ironing session...i washed my hair today and it has reverted

I think i put too much heat protectant and the heat wasn't high enough to get the result i wanted

Wrote a song about it, wanna hear it hear it go:




I had to stretch it to wear its supposedly supposed to be erplexed :



I tried to flat iron my hair....but it turned into a "No No"...Annnhhaaaaahhhh.... (gotta love In Living Color!)

This is the Blow Out tho....i LOVED it...i should've left it like that:


----------



## MzSwift

Aww, don't feel too terrible SmilingE.  I heard it's all about technique anyway.  I'm sure once you get it down, it'll be smooth sailing. I also love the blowout!


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant girl you are so crazy. I agree with MzSwift, it's all in the technique but on another note, your hair journey is coming along well. Your hair look so full and healthy.


----------



## SmilingElephant

^Thank you. It's weird but maybe bc I've become accustomed to my natural hair...my hair felt thin when straightenederplexed

It did have some swang to it tho...but after that mishap I couldn't wait to get back to my curls!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

faithVA- I am in the same boat.  I have about 13 inches until WL and 15 inches until full WL I think...my measuring skills are sometimes suspect  I'll have a more accurate idea after my flat iron/length check next month.  But I am in a similar situation as you (damn being ~5'9" with a long torso )! I will be a secondary growth challenge buddy if you want...we are already in several challenges together, so it won't be too difficult  I am in the Crown and Glory Bootcamp challenge, so I am already aiming to PS it up...I am a little sad about not getting to wear my hair out for a YEAR, but I am truly keeping my eye on the bigger prize  Thinking of starting off the year with crochet braids for 6-8 weeks (if I can make it that long ) I get antsy about having the same style once I hit 4 weeks  Jesus take the wheel, this next year is going to be tough


----------



## mellymel05

Everyone here is so supportive of each other, I wish my real life friends were like this, lol. They laugh at me and all my hair magic, but then when they see the differences in length, ppl start asking me to mix up batches for them...........

I will take your money................if the price is right


----------



## SmilingElephant

mellymel05 said:


> Everyone here is so supportive of each other, I wish my real life friends were like this, lol. They laugh at me and all my hair magic, but then when they see the differences in length, ppl start asking me to mix up batches for them...........
> 
> I will take your money................if the price is right



Lol!!! Hayyy!

I wish the same thing too. But...that's why we have LHCF 

I kinda have a feeling I may reach WL b4 the end of 2013. maybe even the beginning of the year. 

I'm just being optimistic.


----------



## faithVA

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @faithVA- I am in the same boat. I have about 13 inches until WL and 15 inches until full WL I think...my measuring skills are sometimes suspect  I'll have a more accurate idea after my flat iron/length check next month. But I am in a similar situation as you (damn being ~5'9" with a long torso )! I will be a secondary growth challenge buddy if you want...we are already in several challenges together, so it won't be too difficult  I am in the Crown and Glory Bootcamp challenge, so I am already aiming to PS it up...I am a little sad about not getting to wear my hair out for a YEAR, but I am truly keeping my eye on the bigger prize  Thinking of starting off the year with crochet braids for 6-8 weeks (if I can make it that long ) I get antsy about having the same style once I hit 4 weeks  Jesus take the wheel, this next year is going to be tough


 
LilMissSunshine5, I can use all the help I can get. So I welcome you as a challenge buddy. It's not that I think I won't make WL. It's that I doubt that I will stay active in this thread without help. So I need folks to call me out when I disappear  I'm in the APL and BSL challenges and those seem sort of close so I can remain active. WL is so far away I may probably forget about it.


----------



## mellymel05

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol!!! Hayyy!
> 
> I wish the same thing too. But...that's why we have LHCF
> 
> I kinda have a feeling I may reach WL b4 the end of 2013. maybe even the beginning of the year.
> 
> *I'm just being optimistic.*



Can you be optimistic for the both of us??? I have some major life stuff going on in the next few months that has the *chance* to knock me off my hair game. My mom is having surgery in 3 weeks and I have to drive 12 hours to get home. I refuse to let her go into surgery and I am not there. Then I am moving back home at the end of the school. I don't have any brothers or sisters and my mom is having health issues so I have to be there.

I am going to try my best to plan for these things since I know they are happening, but I will get through this.

Thanks for listening....... *exits the stage*


----------



## SmilingElephant

mellymel05 said:


> Can you be optimistic for the both of us??? I have some major life stuff going on in the next few months that has the *chance* to knock me off my hair game. My mom is having surgery in 3 weeks and I have to drive 12 hours to get home. I refuse to let her go into surgery and I am not there. Then I am moving back home at the end of the school. I don't have any brothers or sisters and my mom is having health issues so I have to be there.
> 
> I am going to try my best to plan for these things since I know they are happening, but I will get through this.
> 
> Thanks for listening....... *exits the stage*



Of course! Im sorry u are facing all of that by yourself! You are in my 

I can relate to life being majorly hectic. Just make sure u keep ur hair moisturized and just bun it or clip it up. Don't stress with all that intricate stuff. Try to get u some DC'ing in.  And try to drink PLENTY water. The best thing u can do in times of high stress is to stay hydrated and get u a multivitamin. 

But do what you can to keep ur mind clear. It will be okay no matter what you will get through it.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Of course! Im sorry u are facing all of that by yourself! You are in my
> 
> I can relate to life being majorly hectic. Just make sure u keep ur hair moisturized and just bun it or clip it up. Don't stress with all that intricate stuff. Try to get u some DC'ing in.  And try to drink PLENTY water. The best thing u can do in times of high stress is to stay hydrated and get u a multivitamin.
> 
> But do what you can to keep ur mind clear. It will be okay no matter what you will get through it.



mellymel05 I am also sorry about what is going on with your mother and it will all work out and you need to be near her especially if it is just the two of you.

Your hair, I think it may turn out to be the best thing for your hair. Like she said put it in a bun or twist them and put them in a bun and leave it.  take the bun out and oil it and do it right back up. I have been doing that for the last couple of days because I have my youngest grandson here with me and I have not had any sleep in a couple of days so I just did some bantu knots which were bothering the heck out of me so I took them down and left the hair twisted and gathered them up into a bun and just took the band holder off and put my dabur vatika oil on and put it right back into a bun.


----------



## mellymel05

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies!! Things will get better, I just don't like my mom being in pain without me being there. She has brothers..........but I wouldn't trust them with my pet rock, if you know what I mean. So it's just me. 

Anyhoo......

I got my hair braided in cornrows last night. They are very easy for me to keep up with. I dont have to part my hair, lol. I just put oil on the parts, spray it and KIM! I will be learning how to do my own braids (making them neater). My braider decided to use an uber small rat tail comb when parting my hair. I had to sweep up hair when she was done. I felt so sick. I am hoping to recover from that.

Well I just got in from school, so now its on to homework and then off to get my kiddies.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need some advice. 

My hair feels weird since I tried to straighten it. It is curly but it feels like it's still reverting but needs help. 

I think I need to do a protein treatment. Is that what I should do? They don't clump like they used to.


----------



## davisbr88

I straightened last week and resisted a length check but I am definitely back at APL and I think I'm past it. Yay! I hope that makes 2013 even more realistic to reach my goal.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

SmilingElephant- You are making me nervous  I am getting my hair straightened in a month and this is my worst fear! I've heard protein is very helpful with reverting curls and intense moisture should also help after that...hope everything works out


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> SmilingElephant- You are making me nervous  I am getting my hair straightened in a month and this is my worst fear! I've heard protein is very helpful with reverting curls and intense moisture should also help after that...hope everything works out



Don't be nervous!!

I still have my curls they just feel weakened. I think i may be more of a fine haired natural. I did a protein treatment but i may need one more....it just feels kinda mushy...like...over moisturized. Im just trying to get it back springy. So the egg mixed in my DC did help some.

I'm thinking i may have to treat it like i did when i BC'd...it took a WHILE before my curls formed....and like you said...thats what i did...protein and then moisture moisture moisture....it feels just like that. Like..the curls are back but they don't clump together...thats all im trying to get back.

It'll be a WHILE before i flat iron again tho....it was tiring!!


----------



## kupenda

Just got some hot six oil. Added it to my scalp oil mix. I did my nightly scalp massage with Vatika Frosting instead though. Sprayed some hot six on my curls before covering them in a bonnet. Ready for bed. Nite ladies! Will be dreaming of waist length hair 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

why is shea mositure being sold on amazon for like 21.00 and up when it only cost 9.99 at target????

I am still here co washing I did take a break and wore my hair in a wet bun because I was in a lot of pain and was laying down anyway.


----------



## davisbr88

Shadiyah said:


> *why is shea mositure being sold on amazon for like 21.00 and up when it only cost 9.99 at target????
> *



For the same reason someone is charging $16 for a $3 bottle of TJ Nourish Spa!


----------



## Shadiyah

davisbr88 said:


> For the same reason someone is charging $16 for a $3 bottle of TJ Nourish Spa!



davisbr88 I know right it don't make any since. That is one reason why I don't shop in ebay like that anymore unless I am buying something from china.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooo.....i just finished shampooing, detangling...doing a 3 hour DC while i studied for my finals....rinsed and did a WNG....i did do a tiny trim on a few strands....my curls look a little off....but they don't look that bad.  there's hope!


----------



## Shadiyah

well I think I will call it a night. I will rinse my hair in the morning and put my oils in and put it up in a bun which I have been doing all week except for today.


----------



## faithVA

I dusted my ends this weekend. Still have a lot of layers and a ways to go before APL. But have layers at CBL, some at SL and most at NL. Hopefully by June I will have mainly SL and APL layers.


----------



## davisbr88

SmilingElephant said:


> Soooo.....i just finished shampooing, detangling...doing a 3 hour DC while i studied for my finals....rinsed and did a WNG....*i did do a tiny trim on a few strands....my curls look a little off*....but they don't look that bad.  there's hope!


 
Yeah, I definitely am going to do a trim towards the end of the month as well. I think I have some splits (and a few SSKs, of course!). Since I wear my hair in a bun, I never notice, but my curls did seem a bit off yesterday when I wore my hair down while lounging around the house.
I may just go ahead and do .5" all around and call it a day.


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok ladies we seem to be hanging in the back here. Just because it is the end of the yr doesn't mean that our challenge is over. we have a whole 2 yrs to go to reach our goal.

 So lets stay active ladies!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Agreed! BUMP!

How many ladies here know Traycee? She was my hair mentor when i first joined LHCF (i don't like to use the term 'idol')....anyway...you guys should visit her blog keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com She has really good tips for the relaxed ladies...in fact she was my inspiration to grow my hair to my waist when i was relaxed. She texlaxes now tho.

Check her out! She's such a sweet lady!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Agreed! BUMP!
> 
> How many ladies here know Traycee? She was my hair mentor when i first joined LHCF (i don't like to use the term 'idol')....anyway...you guys should visit her blog keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com She has really good tips for the relaxed ladies...in fact she was my inspiration to grow my hair to my waist when i was relaxed. She texlaxes now tho.
> 
> Check her out! She's such a sweet lady!



SmilingElephant I have checked her out but she charges for membership on her website. so the blog only points to her website.


----------



## Kerryann

still hanging in there


----------



## kupenda

Still aiming for waist length! Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CleopatrasCousin

My ultimate goal in waist length.  Looking at where I am now I think I can make it by 2013 so I'm in SmilingElephant!


----------



## Shadiyah

I did all this typing and I guess it didn't go through because I just knew I click on submit lol. well I am feeling very lazy so my hair is oiled up in a bun. Since all I want to do it lay around in the bed it is safe for my hair if I just keep it like that with my bed cap on. 

I am sitting right now with bhrajring on my head and will rinse and put it in a wet bun and go to sleep. 

I don't remember what else I typed out so I will end it at this. Oh I know this much I do have like 12" of hair on my head so I am happy about that I would a little happier if I had made my goal to bsl.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I have checked her out* but she charges for membership on her website*. so the blog only points to her website.



....i have never had to pay a fee....i dont go there a lot but my account is still active....thats strange....i know she has a donate button but not an actual feeerplexed


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> ....i have never had to pay a fee....i dont go there a lot but my account is still active....thats strange....i know she has a donate button but not an actual feeerplexed



well now to see any of the forums on the website you have to start a membership with 5 something for the yr. So the only thing that is on her blog are the videos.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah....oh wow....i see what u sayin now. I had to sign out and hit "sign up".

It used to be free tho Her vids have good info tho...if you follow her on youtube esp her older vids her YT name is KissSeventySeven.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah....oh wow....i see what u sayin now. I had to sign out and hit "sign up".
> 
> It used to be free tho Her vids have good info tho...if you follow her on youtube esp her older vids her YT name is KissSeventySeven.



SmilingElephant I am following her on yt,

hey just realized that this is my 3 yr anniversary this week... man can't believe it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I am following her on yt,
> 
> hey just realized that this is my 3 yr anniversary this week... man can't believe it.



Congrats lady!....i can't wait to see where i'll be in 3 yrs! Lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Finally got all of my braids taken down, Yay me, it was really a task this time around. Deep condish, dusting and back n braids I go.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Congrats lady!....i can't wait to see where i'll be in 3 yrs! Lol



well I hope yours is much better than mines because I am not where I wanted to be in 3yrs.


----------



## ImanAdero

I wrote a vent in the WL 2012 thread, but I'll do it here too. 

So I've been kinda unhappy with my hair recently. I'm pretty much BSL, but I'll claim BSB instead. And I'm honestly trying to see how long it can get. But I might have to move to. BSL 2013 if I don't get out of this funk. 

So back in February I fully highlighted hair honey blonde. It was beautiful and I absolutely loves the color. But now I just want my hair back. I have about 5 inches of "new growth" and it just FEELS sooooooo much better than my straw like blonde. So I've REALLY been thinking of doing another big chop. 

I thin what I'll do is keep growing it, tone the blonde down, but just try to see how long it can still get. But if in another year I'm unhappy... I'll be in a shoulder length challenge lol. 

Okay, stepping off my soapbox lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

ImanAdero said:


> I wrote a vent in the WL 2012 thread, but I'll do it here too.
> 
> So I've been kinda unhappy with my hair recently. I'm pretty much BSL, but I'll claim BSB instead. And I'm honestly trying to see how long it can get. But I might have to move to. BSL 2013 if I don't get out of this funk.
> 
> So back in February I fully highlighted hair honey blonde. It was beautiful and I absolutely loves the color. But now I just want my hair back. I have about 5 inches of "new growth" and it just FEELS sooooooo much better than my straw like blonde. So I've REALLY been thinking of doing another big chop.
> 
> I thin what I'll do is keep growing it, tone the blonde down, but just try to see how long it can still get. But if in another year I'm unhappy... I'll be in a shoulder length challenge lol.
> 
> Okay, stepping off my soapbox lol.



Why chop all your hair off tho? With color you just have to keep it more moisturized than non colored hair. 

Just let it grow out and tone down the highlights. Make sure your ends are EXTRA moisturized and sealed.


----------



## ImanAdero

SmilingElephant said:


> Why chop all your hair off tho? With color you just have to keep it more moisturized than non colored hair.
> 
> Just let it grow out and tone down the highlights. Make sure your ends are EXTRA moisturized and sealed.



The thing is... I do all that lol. I moisturize and seal all the time  just about every other day  i PS too (simply because my hair is a lot to deal with, as I'm sure other naturals sometimes feel too.) Plus my hair texture is just weird. 

 But I am going to continue to grow out my hair. Just to see how long I can deal with it. I know IF I did decide to cut off the color, by the end of next year I'd be at least CBL and possibly my longest layer grazing APL. So I'm not too concerned in that realm. 

Thanks though... I've gotta stop being so dramatic with my hair lol.


----------



## MzSwift

I've been under the weather but the good news is, my hair has had very little manipulation.  It's in mini braids and in a high bun underneath a satin bonnet and wool hat. 

 A few times when I was able to leave the bed, I would wet my hands and use them to dampen my hair.  Then I'd rub in some oil. 

I plan to blow out for my graduation next weekend so I didn't want to my hair to suffer too badly before applying the heat.

Now I wonder how these steroids and antibiotics are gonna affect my hair...


----------



## kupenda

Prepping for a touch up this weekend by deep conditioning with protein and moisture. And then hiding under my half wig until Friday night. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

Well I have been in hospital since Sunday night so my hair is in a bun but I dont have my oils here. I cant wait to get my hair under some water lol.


----------



## faithVA

Shadiyah said:


> Well I have been in hospital since Sunday night so my hair is in a bun but I dont have my oils here. I cant wait to get my hair under some water lol.


 
I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Shadiyah

faithVA said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon.



faithVA thank you so much. They said they were going to see if they could get me home today.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> Well I have been in hospital since Sunday night so my hair is in a bun but I dont have my oils here. I cant wait to get my hair under some water lol.



Shadiyah
Wishing you a speedy recovery. I know it's hard for a LCHFer (myself included) not to be concerned about hair but please concentrate on your health and getting better.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> Well I have been in hospital since Sunday night so my hair is in a bun but I dont have my oils here. I cant wait to get my hair under some water lol.



I hope you feel better!

Take it easy! Don't rush!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I hope you feel better!
> 
> Take it easy! Don't rush!



SmilingElephant thank you girl they may let me out tonight or the morning. Cannot wait to get to my products lol. A true junkie


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah
> Wishing you a speedy recovery. I know it's hard for a LCHFer (myself included) not to be concerned about hair but please concentrate on your health and getting better.



nakialovesshoes i know thats right. I cannot sleep right now and what have i been all night lol looking yt vids on hair took one break to learn more about couponing lol


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am home from the hospital and they think it is multiple sclerosis and I have more test and doctor visits.

The first thing I did when I got home got in the shower to wash my hair it is hanging on my back again yaaaa. so I am back to co washing again. and better news than that. come contacting me that knows how much I love mixed chicks to let me take theirs off their hands yaaaa. I just love it. I saved money and I have enough to last for a year or even more. 

I see it is very quite around here. Oh I forgot it is shopping season.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> *well I am home from the hospital and they think it is multiple sclerosis and I have more test and doctor visits.*
> 
> The first thing I did when I got home got in the shower to wash my hair it is hanging on my back again yaaaa. so I am back to co washing again. and better news than that. come contacting me that knows how much I love mixed chicks to let me take theirs off their hands yaaaa. I just love it. I saved money and I have enough to last for a year or even more.
> 
> I see it is very quite around here. Oh I forgot it is shopping season.




No words, but


----------



## ImanAdero

Shadiyah, I hope everything works out for you. 

I actually have a bottle of Mixed Chicks and I hate the stuff. PM me if you'd like it (for a small price lol). If not, that's fine too!


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> No words, but



greenandchic thank you so much I needed a hugggggg


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> Shadiyah, I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> I actually have a bottle of Mixed Chicks and I hate the stuff. PM me if you'd like it (for a small price lol). If not, that's fine too!



ImanAdero I forgot to ask you what size is the bottle? Every one can drop their mixed chicks right over here.


----------



## Shadiyah

I understand the time of year it is but really really it is kind of quite here. I like bagging but I can not stand that elastic around my head all night and just when I was going to say I can use plastic wrap or even a plastic store bag I just decided to wrap my plastic cap around the ponytail only with my ponytail holder. I think this will work well for me because my ends will get the benefit.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah...i'm sorry about ur diagnoses.   stay strong!

I have been pretty sick today. I caught this bug that's been going around w/fever, achy body...sinus headache. 

My hair has just been chillin under my bonnet all day.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah -

((BIG HUG))


----------



## MzSwift

My progress pix-

Nov 2010 -- nape






Nov 2011 -- nape





Nov 2010 -- side





Nov 2011 -- side






It's not super-duper but I feel like slow-n-steady will get me to my goals just as well


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah...i'm sorry about ur diagnoses.   stay strong!
> 
> I have been pretty sick today. I caught this bug that's been going around w/fever, achy body...sinus headache.
> 
> My hair has just been chillin under my bonnet all day.



SmilingElephant awwww poor baby....


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Shadiyah -
> 
> ((BIG HUG))



MzSwift thank you so much I really need that... I felt so all alone lol


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> My progress pix-
> 
> Nov 2010 -- nape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 2011 -- nape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 2010 -- side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 2011 -- side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not super-duper but I feel like slow-n-steady will get me to my goals just as well



girl I think that it's great... I really think it is a big deal


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift

Whatchu mean it ain't super-duper? Giiiirl your hair is GROWIN!! Whatever you're doing keep it up!

Im feelin a LOT better ya'll...in fact..i think i'm still doped up from all the meds i was taking last nite...i feel all...."floaty"

I need some inspiration or somethin ya'll.....i'm kinda tempted to get a looooong weave...but i'd probably yank it out 2 days later.....i can't WAIT to get my long hair back!!! I miss that "swang" and the weight of it...


----------



## Proudpiscean

I haven't been in the hair forum in ages 
I am almost 2 years into my transition and getting decent growth so I will join this challenge.


----------



## Shadiyah

Proudpiscean welcome 

I tell yall mixed chicks never let me down... I finally felt like getting up today and I did a wash n go earlier and I am loving my hair. it is bouncy and soft love it!! I received my nupur today also so I mixed that up and was going to put it in tonight...


----------



## RarityFluttershy

MzSwift
*Hell Its Super Duper Too Me. Great Progress.*


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks so much, ladies! <3
I get so used to seeing phenomenal growth on the boards that my reality may very well be skewed. LoL

Smiling E-
Eek, it sounds like you have what I had.  I hope you feel better soon!
Those meds rock dont they?! LoL


----------



## davisbr88

Just did my length check!







To BSL and beyond...


----------



## Shadiyah

Loved my curls today.


----------



## Afro Puff

Joining the WL2013 challenge also! I'm hoping to reach this goal with healthy, thick ends by the end of 2013.


----------



## Shadiyah

Afro Puff welcome!!!!

I have been having some lazy dayz and my hair has been in a bun which is good right? LOL I can not wait to see my length in Feb which is my next trim. I have to get to my mother's so I can give her the Nupur treatment too.


----------



## jerseygurl

Shadiyah said:


> @Afro Puff welcome!!!!
> 
> I have been having some lazy dayz and my hair has been in a bun which is good right? LOL I can not wait to see my length in Feb which is my next trim. I have to get to my mother's so I can give her the Nupur treatment too.



I used the Nupur henna on Monday and I didn't have to detangle at all. My hair is soft but the color is kinda subtle. Maybe because I didn't use a whole pack cos it was so expensive ($9.99)censored:


----------



## SmilingElephant

You guys....

Idk what the heck is going on....i decided to co-wash/detangle my hair in the shower yesterday morning and....i had small clumps of hair just falling out. It was a lot more hair loss than i usually get when i don't comb my hair for a week....i was startled. Im thinking it stress...idk.

I was going to put it in twists today but then i had a panic attack and so now i'm just resting.


----------



## Shadiyah

jerseygurl said:


> I used the Nupur henna on Monday and I didn't have to detangle at all. My hair is soft but the color is kinda subtle. Maybe because I didn't use a whole pack cos it was so expensive ($9.99)censored:


jerseygurl what the heck!! where did you get your's from? I only pay $3.99 for mines http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Godrej-Nupur-Henna-Mehandi-9-Herbs-Blend.html 

I get the 150g so that is why it cost $3.99 I loved the color.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> You guys....
> 
> Idk what the heck is going on....i decided to co-wash/detangle my hair in the shower yesterday morning and....i had small clumps of hair just falling out. It was a lot more hair loss than i usually get when i don't comb my hair for a week....i was startled. Im thinking it stress...idk.
> 
> I was going to put it in twists today but then i had a panic attack and so now i'm just resting.


 
SmilingElephant I am so sorry to hear this. I hope it is not nothing serious. Just calm down there must be an answer. just take it hair by hair to make sure you don't have any bald spots in your hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah...i checked...i haven't found any bald spots....i was really startled tho. I didn't even deal with it today


----------



## jerseygurl

SmilingElephant said:


> @Shadiyah...i checked...i haven't found any bald spots....i was really startled tho. I didn't even deal with it today


Are you under any kind of stress?



Shadiyah said:


> @jerseygurl what the heck!! where did you get your's from? I only pay $3.99 for mines http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Godrej-Nupur-Henna-Mehandi-9-Herbs-Blend.html
> 
> I get the 150g so that is why it cost $3.99 I loved the color.



girl it's the same one. Fool is ripping people off talmbout it's got 9 different herbs so it's more expensive. So why did I see Nupur in another indian grocery for $2.99 ? I'm about to go and stock up before he too changes his price.


----------



## Rae1234

Hi I haven't been on this forum for a minute. I would love to join this challenge, if its not too late. Is there any other challenges open? I'll post my current hair length.

my hair straight and also braid out


----------



## faithVA

Rae1234 said:


> Hi I haven't been on this forum for a minute. I would love to join this challenge, if its not too late. Is there any other challenges open? I'll post my current hair length[/ATTACH]
> 
> my hair straight and also braid out


 
This challenge is still open. You look like you are already BSL but the BSL 2012 challenge is still open if you are interested.

Most challenges are still open as far as I know.


----------



## Rae1234

faithVA said:


> This challenge is still open. You look like you are already BSL but the BSL 2012 challenge is still open if you are interested.
> 
> Most challenges are still open as far as I know.



ok thanks!


----------



## Shadiyah

ok, I really don't know after how someone becomes a member of this forum and see all that it has to offer can ever go anywhere else again lol I am so use to the flow I find it very hard to read others that try to offer what we have here lol. 

Well my hair has been tied up all day today. That amla oil was too strong for my nose so I had to wash it out of my hair and just stick with my straight vatika and jbco.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just thought about something. I keep counting from my cut date and that is wrong for me because once I cut my hair I liked it so much I cut it again the next month and I didn't let my hair start growing back in until Feb so that is my mark of 3 yrs growing. and the end of it at that. or end of Jan because that is when I did my last cut is the end of Jan.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I am so nervous y'all! I am going to a stylist for the first time in a year to get a trim bc it has been way too long (7 months since my BC, where I cut it myself)  Last time, the lady cut off WAY more than I asked and turned my angled bob into a regular one  I haven't been to the beauty shop since  I am truly terrified of walking away with a cut instead of a trim and getting heat damage (I  my precious curls)  I know I need to DC well beforehand and be very clear about how much I want taken off...but I am still scared to death


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

SmilingElephant-  Hopefully, your hair just had a moment and is ready to act right again for Christmas and beyond  Hang in there


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am so nervous y'all! I am going to a stylist for the first time in a year to get a trim bc it has been way too long (7 months since my BC, where I cut it myself)  Last time, the lady cut off WAY more than I asked and turned my angled bob into a regular one  I haven't been to the beauty shop since  I am truly terrified of walking away with a cut instead of a trim and getting heat damage (I  my precious curls)  I know I need to DC well beforehand and be very clear about how much I want taken off...but I am still scared to death



I think you should wait until you really feel comfortable with who ever you are going to because if you are feeling this way there is no need taking a chance. Just my thought.


----------



## HauteHippie

Shadiyah said:


> jerseygurl what the heck!! where did you get your's from? I only pay $3.99 for mines http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Godrej-Nupur-Henna-Mehandi-9-Herbs-Blend.html
> 
> I get the 150g so that is why it cost $3.99 I loved the color.



Yeah, I got mine from amazon for less than 5.00. I think it was 3.99 b/c I almost ordered from the place above, but ended up using Amazon so I could buy using 1-click on my phone and I wouldn't have done that if the price was higher.


----------



## napbella

LilMissSunshine5-- Dont go! Do it yourself, you'll feel betta.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Shadiyah napbella- I am really re-thinking going  Several of my friends go and they don't have heat damage...my BFF just went for the first time and her hair looked lovely.  She got an inch cut off, but my friend doesn't really do in-depth hair care and doesn't care about length.  I am thinking if I do decide to go, I will tell them I don't want more than a 1/2 inch trimmed and want to get a trim facing the mirror. 

Do you think that is enough instruction/precaution? Even with several friends good experience, I am still gun-shy  I just don't think I can trim my own hair well  I am planning to buy the splitender so I can trim my hair myself every three months pretty evenly and without losing much length


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @Shadiyah @napbella- I am really re-thinking going  Several of my friends go and they don't have heat damage...my BFF just went for the first time and her hair looked lovely. She got an inch cut off, but my friend doesn't really do in-depth hair care and doesn't care about length. I am thinking if I do decide to go, I will tell them I don't want more than a 1/2 inch trimmed and want to get a trim facing the mirror.
> 
> Do you think that is enough instruction/precaution? Even with several friends good experience, I am still gun-shy  I just don't think I can trim my own hair well  I am planning to buy the splitender so I can trim my hair myself every three months pretty evenly and without losing much length


 
LilMissSunshine5 you have to go with your gutt feeling. I trim my own hair and it is fine for me because I don't wear my hair straight ever. So I trim my curls. Plus I use to do hair so many years ago so I do know how to do a basic cut. If you really feel that you get them to give you what you want I say go for it but make sure you take someone with you. explain to them when you first get there that you are very picky and that you will stick to your guns and see how they react to you from those words that will tell you if you need to get up and walk out.


----------



## Shadiyah

I really rocked a curly ponytail and side bang today wow!!


----------



## Meritamen

I'm back. Sooo I have been mean to my hair. Was trying to use up some products and quickly remembered why I stopped using some of the stuff. I unintentionally gave myself a bit of protein overload.  Even though my hair is on the finer side it doesn't need the heavier protein treatments or leave-ins. So now I'm in recovery mood by moisturizing and sealing everyday. It's been about a week and my hair is starting to feel a bit better. Thankfully, my hair isn't snapping off but the ends feel a bit brittle. *_sigh_*
Anyone have any suggestions for a light protein for when hair becomes over-moisturized? Aphogee is the devil for my hair so that's out.

Anyway, I didn't make APL this month (or at least I don't think I did.) I'm still aiming for BSL next Dec. 2012 so we'll see how that goes. I think I might have to push my goal of WL to 2014.


----------



## khadicurls

Happy New Year's Day!!! I'm protective styling in either a bun or flat twists. I'm natural but have been straightening my hair to reduce my ssk issue and because it's too cold to wear wet hair. 

I also have my regimen down to shampooing (product build up) and DCing every other week. Once I straighten my hair I add Argan and Avocado oils to my hair then put it up. I'll add extra oils as needed during that time. My hair seems to have recovered from my henna fiasco but only time will tell.

Sent from my phone


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Ravengirl said:


> I'm back. Sooo I have been mean to my hair. Was trying to use up some products and quickly remembered why I stopped using some of the stuff. I unintentionally gave myself a bit of protein overload.  Even though my hair is on the finer side it doesn't need the heavier protein treatments or leave-ins. So now I'm in recovery mood by moisturizing and sealing everyday. It's been about a week and my hair is starting to feel a bit better. Thankfully, my hair isn't snapping off but the ends feel a bit brittle. *_sigh_*
> Anyone have any suggestions for a light protein for when hair becomes over-moisturized? Aphogee is the devil for my hair so that's out.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't make APL this month (or at least I don't think I did.) I'm still aiming for BSL next Dec. 2012 so we'll see how that goes. I think I might have to push my goal of WL to 2014.



Ravengirl
Have you ever tried the Aubrey Organics Glycogen Balancing Protein a.k.a. AOGBP? It's supposed to be great for balancing your moisture/protein level & I love it. 



khadicurls said:


> Happy New Year's Day!!! I'm protective styling in either a bun or flat twists. I'm natural but have been straightening my hair to reduce my ssk issue and because it's too cold to wear wet hair.
> 
> I also have my regimen down to shampooing (product build up) and DCing every other week. Once I straighten my hair I add Argan and Avocado oils to my hair then put it up. I'll add extra oils as needed during that time. My hair seems to have recovered from my henna fiasco but only time will tell.
> 
> Sent from my phone



khadicurls
I'm natural & have been thinking about adding henna to my routine. Do you mind sharing your experience? TIA...

Happy New Years all! I'm still hanging in this challenge.  I also joined the 12 inches in 12 months. Actually I only need about 8.5-9 to make WL truly doable in 2013. Anything extra will be icing on the cake. 

I'm also in the no heat for 2012 challenge. Actually that one's too easy for me. I'm on a growth mission & I want to grow my hair to WL before I use heat so that I can know what my true texture looks like. I don't want to risk any heat damage.

Oh, I'm also in the C&G 2012 challenge. I'm not really following the true C&G method, though. I'm just wearing my hair in plaits & wearing wigs, scarves, etc. I was supposed to join the Ayurvedic challenge for 2012 but I keep forgetting to go back to the thread. Maybe I'll do that next. 

So...what other challenges are you ladies in for 2012? What are you doing different this year?


----------



## MzSwift

Ravengirl-
Sorry to hear that.  I'm terrified of protein overload so I always use new protein products with (mixed in) my moisturizing DC.  

For light protein, I like Motions CPR (in the bottle), ORS Conditioning Pak, an egg added into my moisturizing DC or about 1/2 cup of full fat plain yogurt added into my moisturizing DC.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm currently installing twist extensions.  I'm on day 2.  I hope to finish by the end of the movie.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welcome to the new year ladies!!! Any progress pics from 2011?







From This: January 12, 2011 Big Chop


----------



## Diva_Esq

My progress pics from 2011:

DECEMBER 2010





DECEMBER 2011





Happy New Year, everyone! I made my goal of BSL by 12/31/11. I am now focusing on MBL by 6/11/12 and WL by 1/13/13!! 

HHG!!


----------



## Meritamen

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Ravengirl
> Have you ever tried the Aubrey Organics Glycogen Balancing Protein a.k.a. AOGBP? It's supposed to be great for balancing your moisture/protein level & I love it.





MzSwift said:


> Ravengirl-
> Sorry to hear that.  I'm terrified of protein overload so I always use new protein products with (mixed in) my moisturizing DC.
> 
> For light protein, I like Motions CPR (in the bottle), ORS Conditioning Pak, an egg added into my moisturizing DC or about 1/2 cup of full fat plain yogurt added into my moisturizing DC.


Thank you for the suggestions ladies! I will be on the look out for the products you two recommended because I still need something with a little protein so my hair doesn't become mushy.
So far, my hair is feeling less brittle but it is still tangling pretty badly. I might have to say good bye to an inch or less of hair. *_sigh_* I'm looking at people's end of the year hair updates and feel like I'm falling behind. :/ I know that taking poor care of myself this year, plus, stress is to thank for that. Still working on doing better.


----------



## Nix08

Ladies....the midback stall....I remember reading about ladies who once they reach midback their hair seems to stall in growth for a while before continuing on to WL.  I'm not trying to be a downer but has anyone read about this and or read something that would refute this 
I've realized that since I slowed down on my co washing (which also coincides with the fall/winter) my growth has slowed down....2012 is here and I plan to get back to the level of enthusiasm I had when I first started

ETA: I'm not midback ... just preparing


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 did you go to the salon?

SmilingElephant great job girl it looks great. 

So for me what I plan on doing this yr out is to continue co washing and using the products that work for me. I am still concentrating on length but I am also working on the over all health of my hair which has me calmed down about worrying if I made it this month or not. I still have my henna treatments in there every month and I have been loving my hair. No setbacks from jumping on people's band wagons and with the decision to trim every 3 months I think I will love my ends.


----------



## Shadiyah

and oh did I tell you that I had some swing!! LOL I don't know really how long I am because even though I have been pulling my hair down in the back while in the shower and I can see a difference I promise myself that I would not do a real length check because I was sick of every month that it seem to be at the same place. As soon as I can find someone that I trust to cut my hair to get a real nice layer cut to achieve the look I am trying to get with my curls but not take away from my length because the cut will mainly be on the top of my head. But hair is down my back in the shower and when I hold my head over to the side to scrunch my curls I feel the hair hitting the side of my face when I flip it over lol.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Shadiyah- I went to the salon and had a pretty good experience...they used a bit more heat than I would have preferred, but trimmed very conservatively and I faced the mirror/was very clear about my expectations! So I was happy with the experience overall  I will post pics of my newest hairdo soon...also, I'll do a post of the yearlong progress soon too


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> Ladies....the midback stall....I remember reading about ladies who once they reach midback their hair seems to stall in growth for a while before continuing on to WL.  I'm not trying to be a downer but has anyone read about this and or read something that would refute this
> I've realized that since I slowed down on my co washing (which also coincides with the fall/winter) my growth has slowed down....2012 is here and I plan to get back to the level of enthusiasm I had when I first started
> 
> ETA: I'm not midback ... just preparing



I did. When I made MBL i had this stall that lasted about 6 months....all i could do was wear buns...and made sure i babied my ends. 

I learned about it from LHC tho....thats when i figured out it must be a normal thing. Don't worry...it will grow....and its not even that it stops growing...it just seems to grow reeeeeeeally slow...slower than usual. So i'm prepared for it this go round.

I really hope i make MBL this year...lol

Shadiyah...thanks lady!...how are you feeling?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> and oh did I tell you that I had some swing!! LOL I don't know really how long I am because even though I have been pulling my hair down in the back while in the shower and I can see a difference I promise myself that I would not do a real length check because I was sick of every month that it seem to be at the same place. As soon as I can find someone that I trust to cut my hair to get a real nice layer cut to achieve the look I am trying to get with my curls but not take away from my length because the cut will mainly be on the top of my head.* But hair is down my back in the shower and when I hold my head over to the side to scrunch my curls I feel the hair hitting the side of my face when I flip it over lol*.



Can i just say that i am mad jealous of you with this right now?


----------



## SmilingElephant

My plans for my hair this year....

Like Shadiyah...no bandwagons.

I will be doing what works for ME

I'm gonna be using up what i have....and replace everything with staples and splurge reasonably

I'm gonna go back to putting my JBCO on my scalp regularly...i tried to keep up with it last year but...i just couldn't for some reason.

This Spring/Summer....i plan to go back to daily co-washing. My scalp LOVES to be washed period so...i can't wait for the warmer weather to come...it JUST started to get cold here in Florida...its FREEZING outside right now!

And since it seems i've pretty much mastered it....i'm going to be doing a lot more small twists...at least until it warms up...then i'll be back to my wash n go's.

I'm gonna do what i can to get to my goal of MBL


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Here are the pics from my salon visit 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Here are the pics from my salon visit
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



Very niiiiice!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Thanks SmilingElephant!


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Shadiyah- I went to the salon and had a pretty good experience...they used a bit more heat than I would have preferred, but trimmed very conservatively and I faced the mirror/was very clear about my expectations! So I was happy with the experience overall  I will post pics of my newest hairdo soon...also, I'll do a post of the yearlong progress soon too




Oh because I was going to tell you to RUN!!!! LOL glad it worked out for you.


----------



## napbella

LilMissSunshine5, I am so happy you are pleased!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Can i just say that i am mad jealous of you with this right now?



LOL    Don't be mad get even lol


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Shadiyah- I went to the salon and had a pretty good experience...they used a bit more heat than I would have preferred, but trimmed very conservatively and I faced the mirror/was very clear about my expectations! So I was happy with the experience overall  I will post pics of my newest hairdo soon...also, I'll do a post of the yearlong progress soon too



well that is good... and I am so glad that you like your hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq said:


> My progress pics from 2011:
> 
> DECEMBER 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DECEMBER 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone! I made my goal of BSL by 12/31/11. I am now focusing on MBL by 6/11/12 and WL by 1/13/13!!
> 
> HHG!!



your hair looks great


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> My plans for my hair this year....
> 
> Like Shadiyah...no bandwagons.
> 
> I will be doing what works for ME
> 
> I'm gonna be using up what i have....and replace everything with staples and splurge reasonably
> 
> I'm gonna go back to putting my JBCO on my scalp regularly...i tried to keep up with it last year but...i just couldn't for some reason.
> 
> This Spring/Summer....i plan to go back to daily co-washing. My scalp LOVES to be washed period so...i can't wait for the warmer weather to come...it JUST started to get cold here in Florida...its FREEZING outside right now!
> 
> And since it seems i've pretty much mastered it....i'm going to be doing a lot more small twists:yep..at least until it warms up...then i'll be back to my wash n go's.
> 
> I'm gonna do what i can to get to my goal of MBL



see that is my goal also this yr since I don't know if I am brastrap which I doubt because when I pull it down wet it at the 
bottom of my shoulder blade. So I had a little extra money so I ordered alterna bamboo smooth frizz correcting lotion. I will let you know how it works. But I plan to use it under my mixed chicks because I can not stand frizz at all. right now I use john freda frizz ease dream curls under it and it works good.  

so I want to act like I am not paying any attention to my growth so I can look up one day and say hey my hair is down my back. when did that happen LOL


----------



## kiminprogress

I want to join too.  I think I'll be WL by 2013. Right now I am almost BSL so maybe by April 2013 I will be WL. I will trim once before I get there and continue to Henna. Since I am in the HYH challenge, I will also be doing protective styling. My ultimate goal is to be full bsl un streached, but I have MAJOR shrinkage so we will see. Here is a pic of my Jan 1 length check and a wash and go from a month ago. With the wash and go I was about 1inch from BSL in the back (longest layer).


----------



## Shadiyah

kiminprogress said:


> I want to join too.  I think I'll be WL by 2013. Right now I am almost BSL so maybe by April 2013 I will be WL. I will trim once before I get there and continue to Henna. Since I am in the HYH challenge, I will also be doing protective styling. My ultimate goal is to be full bsl un streached, but I have MAJOR shrinkage so we will see. Here is a pic of my Jan 1 length check and a wash and go from a month ago. With the wash and go I was about 1inch from BSL in the back (longest layer).



Welcome.... that is some shrinkage man


----------



## SmilingElephant

kiminprogress!!! 

Ya'll...............i just finished twistin my hair....since 3:00 this afternoon....it is now almost 10pm...i finished around a quarter to 9. My back is killing me!

However.....my hair smells like rainbows and unicorn farts!....i used my R&B moisturizer from LUSH...i LOVE how that stuff smells and i only need a teeny bit! And i sealed with my JBCO this time....my twists are nice, juicy, soft and shiny...same style as before.
SO much work!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> LOL    Don't be mad *get even* lol



.....i'm comin right behind ya!


----------



## kiminprogress

Shadiyah said:


> Welcome.... that is some shrinkage man


 
I know. I love my hair, but I am still fighting the shrinkage. I don't think I will ever embrace that part of being natural. I keep hoping with more length my strands will be weighed down more and start to show length. When I want to show more length I usually put it in twists. This is my current style for the HYH challenge too.


----------



## Shadiyah

well it is snowing now so that is going to put a big haul to my curls because I have some doctor appointments to get to and I don't really mess with my hair when I have to go out. So I applied jbco and twist up my curls until I don't have to run out anymore.


----------



## khadicurls

nakialovesshoes said:


> @khadicurls
> I'm natural & have been thinking about adding henna to my routine. Do you mind sharing your experience? TIA...



Sorry for the delay in response nakialovesshoes . My experience was an interesting one to say the least. I don't know if it was my error or just the fact that I have really fine, fragile hair that could not withstand the beneficial effects of henna. After my first application, I may not have rinsed out the henna fully or the conditioner wasn't moisturizing enough to counteract the drying effects of henna. I thought the water was clear but when I washed again I had some color come out. My hair texture became really frizzy instead of the tiny coils that I was used to. It was like I was going through 2 months of the worst hair days ever. I decided to do a second application just to be sure and I was much more careful and I moisturized like crazy but it still didn't work out for me. So I had to take time to nurse my hair back to health. 

P.S. I apologize for the possibly wonky response. I'm going through some things and am not sleeping.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> I did. When I made MBL i had this *stall that lasted about 6 months*....all i could do was wear buns...and made sure i babied my ends.
> 
> I learned about it from LHC tho....thats when i figured out it must be a normal thing. Don't worry...it will grow....and its not even that it stops growing...it just seems to grow reeeeeeeally slow...slower than usual. So i'm prepared for it this go round.
> 
> I really hope i make MBL this year...lol
> 
> @Shadiyah...thanks lady!...how are you feeling?


 
6 mths   thanks for the heads up/warning...I'd have probably ended up losing half my hair trying to get something going


----------



## Proudpiscean

Hmmm.....I joined this challenge while I was planning to transition without BC'ing, then had a change of heart and BC'd on New year's, I cut 10 inches of relaxed ends and I am only shoulder/collar bone length now. I'm thinking I won't reach waistlength by end of 2013 being the slow grower I am (I only get the avg. 1/2 inch/month, sometimes less it seems)......but we shall see, I'm thinking I will be BSL though honestly for 2013.


----------



## belleza

I'm in!  I'm going to leave it alone.  No heat.  Just MTG or Megatek, DC, CO washing, and prayer.


----------



## Shadiyah

khadicurls said:


> Sorry for the delay in response nakialovesshoes . My experience was an interesting one to say the least. I don't know if it was my error or just the fact that I have really fine, fragile hair that could not withstand the beneficial effects of henna. After my first application, I may not have rinsed out the henna fully or the conditioner wasn't moisturizing enough to counteract the drying effects of henna. I thought the water was clear but when I washed again I had some color come out. My hair texture became really frizzy instead of the tiny coils that I was used to. It was like I was going through 2 months of the worst hair days ever. I decided to do a second application just to be sure and I was much more careful and I moisturized like crazy but it still didn't work out for me. So I had to take time to nurse my hair back to health.
> 
> P.S. I apologize for the possibly wonky response. I'm going through some things and am not sleeping.



khadicurls can you please share with us what kind of henna you used on your hair because that can make a big difference.


----------



## Shadiyah

Proudpiscean said:


> Hmmm.....I joined this challenge while I was planning to transition without BC'ing, then had a change of heart and BC'd on New year's, I cut 10 inches of relaxed ends and I am only shoulder/collar bone length now. I'm thinking I won't reach waistlength by end of 2013 being the slow grower I am (I only get the avg. 1/2 inch/month, sometimes less it seems)......but we shall see, I'm thinking I will be BSL though honestly for 2013.



WOW Proudpiscean that was a lot but you still have a good amount of hair still.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I don't know if it is MS or not but I woke up to ouch nerve pain down my left arm, wrist and hand and I had a dr appt for a eye test that I could not miss to try to comfirm this MS or not. My hand started shaking like I had parkinson desease it was crazy and it just stopped on it own. Now my hand is swollen and my arm is in a sling. So yeah, my co washing everyday 

Well maybe I will get some growth from doing nothing  you think? I will miss my curls so bad but I will just keep it under my sleeping cap until I can get the use of my hand again, so sad.


----------



## Shadiyah

So what I have made up my mind to do since I cant do what I really wanted to because my hand bein messed up. arm in sling so I found the kimmay leave in conditioner, it is so soft and i will be doing this until I can get back to my co wash. 

lol I was typing in my sleep last night lol I thought I posted this last night but I see it is still here but forreal I made it up last night and it really did leave my hair soft and still is. I think I will use this under my mixed chicks back and forth with hairveda whipped cremem as a leave in.


----------



## Shadiyah

kiminprogress said:


> I know. I love my hair, but I am still fighting the shrinkage. I don't think I will ever embrace that part of being natural. I keep hoping with more length my strands will be weighed down more and start to show length. When I want to show more length I usually put it in twists. This is my current style for the HYH challenge too.



love it. I think I will ask my daughter to do mines right now and see if they will stay in since I am having a problem with my hand. I will be in the bed most of the time anyway.


----------



## MzSwift

Hope you get to the bottom of things, Shadiyah !  
((HUG)) <-- very gently though b/c of the sling


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Hope you get to the bottom of things, Shadiyah !
> ((HUG)) <-- very gently though b/c of the sling



MzSwift thank you so much for all the hugs. I don't have any idea what is going on it is nerve pain and my hand is swollen. I guess it is the MS but don't know, in the mean time my hair is under my sleeping cap and my daughter got out of here before I could get her to twist my hair. So I will try to get her to do it tonight.


----------



## Shadiyah

my daughter is getting ready to twist my hair. I don't know when I will be able to do my hair again because of this pain so I will just put the twist in ponytail just so I will not have any setbacks during this time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> MzSwift thank you so much for all the hugs. I don't have any idea what is going on* it is nerve pain and my hand is swollen*. I guess it is the MS but don't know, in the mean time my hair is under my sleeping cap and my daughter got out of here before I could get her to twist my hair. So I will try to get her to do it tonight.



Have they ruled out Fibromyalgia?


----------



## kupenda

Recent length check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Have they ruled out Fibromyalgia?



SmilingElephant no but there are so many other things going on. the brain lesions and the hand shaking.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant no but there are so many other things going on. the brain lesions and the hand shaking.



OH Wow!!!.....that makes me sad ....stay strong mama!

You know....its crazy how a lot of us get so tied up in our thoughts and feelings and trials and tribulations....but then you are made to realize that people go through things waaaaay worse than you. But at the same time....we need each other for that, as people, because i know when i see someone enduring something alot worse than my situation....it strengthens me...because THAT person is strong. Iron sharpens iron

I just like how you still come through as spunky in your posts tho Shadiyah....regardless of what you are dealing with you are still cheerful. You AND fletgee 

I have actually been kinda down myself but....my hair remains in twists. I'm glad i can make them last for a little over a week.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> OH Wow!!!.....that makes me sad ....stay strong mama!
> 
> You know....its crazy how a lot of us get so tied up in our thoughts and feelings and trials and tribulations....but then you are made to realize that people go through things waaaaay worse than you. But at the same time....we need each other for that, as people, because i know when i see someone enduring something alot worse than my situation....it strengthens me...because THAT person is strong. Iron sharpens iron
> 
> I just like how you still come through as spunky in your posts tho Shadiyah....regardless of what you are dealing with you are still cheerful. You AND fletgee
> 
> I have actually been kinda down myself but....my hair remains in twists. I'm glad i can make them last for a little over a week.



SmilingElephant this is my outlet and I love meeting all these new ladies to talk about what we all have in common. 

I don't know how long my twist will last but I just have my sleeping cap on so I can lay in this bed and not damage my hair lol. You know I am just glad I don't have to go to work with all that is going on like some of these ladies I know do. It is not fun trying to get yourself up and going when it is a bad day for you. 

I just really hope I make to waist because I will be jumping up and down if I do. lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am gonna be celebrating my 1 year Afroversary in 3 days!!!! I can't believe it!

I don't know what i'm gonna do to celebrate...i think im just gonna get some Yes to Carrots stuff for her and....i dunno


----------



## Nix08

2 days to go SmilingElephant   and bumpity bump

I am back to feeling really good about WL in 2013


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> 2 days to go SmilingElephant   and bumpity bump
> 
> I am back to feeling really good about WL in 2013



 I know! I don't even know what the heck to do!! I want to buy my hair a fancy hair product or something...i don't know!

I'm SO amped about growing my hair this year! LET'S GO LADIES!!!!


----------



## AlwaysNatural

I'm sort of borderline apl. Not full yet not too far from bsl at the same time either. Not sure if I can get to WL by 2013, maybe somewhere close by Dec 2013 though.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am amped also. I am really hoping to see some growth this year... I am past APL almost BSL and that is after my trim.


----------



## SmilingElephant

^nice!

I think im gonna start really using my oils up....i've had em for a while Im gonna use up my coconut oil and olive oil to do a heavy pre poo before washing...and go back to oil rinsing. I loved the softness it gave my hair...i don't know why i stopped doing it! lol

I have products i want use up too so...i'm gonna get back to wet bunning.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AlwaysNatural said:


> I'm sort of borderline apl. Not full yet not too far from bsl at the same time either. Not sure if I can get to WL by 2013, maybe somewhere close by Dec 2013 though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



Keep hope alive! And do the best you can to retain. Listen to your hair


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just went ahead and saturated my hair with both coconut and olive oil....gave myself a nice scalp massage . I'm going to let it sit overnight and co-wash it out in the morning. I was able to detangle without using any water or conditioner...just oil and fingers

I'm gonna start doing this twice a week....my hair feels very soft and nourished. I'll do it again over the weekend before i shampoo and deep condition.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Today's the DAY ladies! Happy Afroversary ....i just wore a simple puff today! It's sooo moisturized:reddancer: I like oiling my hair It worked great i just got up today and co-washed and detangled....i'm gonna take a break from twists for a minute...my hair thrives off of water so i want to be able to wet it more and not worry about frizzy twists

Where IS everybody?


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo, Happy Afroversary!! 

I'm here.  I'm in extensions so my updates are pretty boring.  I added hibiscus to my braid spray mix.  So far so good!  I  plan to leave them in until Feb.  I still don't know what I'm gonna do next.  I wanna wig it so that I can rinse/cowash daily.  I also wanna try curly wigs... I think. LoL

Anyway, congrats again!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo, Happy Afroversary!!
> 
> I'm here.  I'm in extensions so my updates are pretty boring.  I added hibiscus to my braid spray mix.  So far so good!  I  plan to leave them in until Feb.  I still don't know what I'm gonna do next.  I wanna wig it so that I can rinse/cowash daily.  I also wanna try curly wigs... I think. LoL
> 
> Anyway, congrats again!



Thanx MzSwift!! Hmmm...hibiscus eh?? I keep hearing about folks using it...i was told to try it as a tea to drink for health reasons.


----------



## MzSwift

Really?  I haven't thought trying that...hmm.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Today's the DAY ladies! Happy Afroversary ....i just wore a simple puff today! It's sooo moisturized:reddancer: I like oiling my hair It worked great i just got up today and co-washed and detangled....i'm gonna take a break from twists for a minute...my hair thrives off of water so i want to be able to wet it more and not worry about frizzy twists
> 
> Where IS everybody?



SmilingElephant
Congrats on your "Afroversary"! What are you doing that's making your hair sooo moisturized? Please share.

I've been CWing daily w/AOHR. Today I added some JBCO to my AOHR & did a DC on dry hair w/my heat cap. When I rinsed, my hair was feeling lush. I'm also using a mix of AV, WGO & castor oil to moisturize with. My hair seems to love it.

Oh, & I bought some M-T-G today. This is my 1st bottle. My son came upstairs & was like "Why does it smell like Oscar Mayer wieners up here?"


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> SmilingElephant
> Congrats on your "Afroversary"! What are you doing that's making your hair sooo moisturized? Please share.
> 
> I've been CWing daily w/AOHR. Today I added some JBCO to my AOHR & did a DC on dry hair w/my heat cap. When I rinsed, my hair was feeling lush. I'm also using a mix of AV, WGO & castor oil to moisturize with. My hair seems to love it.
> 
> *Oh, & I bought some M-T-G today. This is my 1st bottle. My son came upstairs & was like "Why does it smell like Oscar Mayer wieners up here?"*



Okay....at the bolded....THAT is funny! I don't care WHERE you're from!

Thank you tho! 

But its really moisturized today bc i did an overnite pre-poo (or pre-wash i should say) with coconut and olive oils...and then i simply co washed it out this morning...detangled and all and then when i got out the shower i put some of the Shea Moisture CES in and then i sealed with a little JBCO and rocked a puff...feels like...Velvet

Your hair seems to be doing well...i'm looking at it in your siggy Is that your hair now?


----------



## Shadiyah

I did a dc over night and then I started putting my curls back in because I dont want to loose my curl pattern. keeping my hair straight like in twist and plaits can mess up my curl pattern and making my front hairs hanging in my face and not curling and I don't want to cut right not I was it done professional.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I did a dc over night and then I started putting my curls back in because I dont want to loose my curl pattern. keeping my hair straight like in twist and plaits can mess up my curl pattern and making my front hairs hanging in my face and not curling and I don't want to cut right not I was it done professional.




Mine is the same way! Thats why i'm giving the twists a break. When i was washing my hair in the shower yesterday and today....my hair felt weird....so that's why im going back curly too.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Mine is the same way! Thats why i'm giving the twists a break. When i was washing my hair in the shower yesterday and today....my hair felt weird....so that's why im going back curly too.



SmilingElephant I do not want to loose my curls I worked on my curls for 3 yrs and now the front where you would have bangs at are just wavy and keep hanging in my face. I know I said I was going to get it layered and I still want that but not right this min because I want to make sure I find the right person to do it. and you know what? it can also be the henna that is doing my hair like that. because this is what my hair looks like wet   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn7LhpTqz50

but it is a little straighter now in the front which is why I don't have any curl hardly. So on the days I do not have to go to the doctor I will be co washing everyday to try to get my spring back lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Oh wow...nice hair 

It could be the henna weighing your curls down. I've heard that it can do that. When my hair gets stretchy-like i have learned to use a little protein. I usually add 1 egg to my deep conditioner....but if you do that remember to rinse w/ cold water!!!

I forgot and rinsed with warm/hot water one time and it cooked in my hair! I was like oooooooo........breakfast!!!


----------



## MzSwift

^^Yup, I'm guilty of cooking the egg as well. LoL
I had even read up on it beforehand.  I thought my "lukewarm" water was cool enough. Nuh uh. LoL

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....at the bolded....THAT is funny! I don't care WHERE you're from!
> 
> Thank you tho!
> 
> But its really moisturized today bc i did an overnite pre-poo (or pre-wash i should say) with coconut and olive oils...and then i simply co washed it out this morning...detangled and all and then when i got out the shower i put some of the Shea Moisture CES in and then i sealed with a little JBCO and rocked a puff...feels like...Velvet
> 
> Your hair seems to be doing well...i'm looking at it in your siggy Is that your hair now?



SmilingElephant
Unfortunately the siggy pic is of my natural hair the 1st time around, a few years ago. I have it there as a visualization for where I want to be by the end of the year. I BCed down to a TWA on 09-10-11.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> SmilingElephant
> Unfortunately the siggy pic is of my natural hair the 1st time around, a few years ago. I have it there as a visualization for where I want to be by the end of the year. I BCed down to a TWA on 09-10-11.



I figured that out after i read your siggy I'm so awkward!

I just finished my wash day...i pulled out the Denman today...i don't know why i stopped using it It made my hair lay down And it got rid of the lingering shed hairs.

I clarified today. i shampooed with Suave Naturals ocean breeze, detangled with HE Totally Twisted and deep conditioned with Suela y Canela. Then i put KCKT leave in and then the roots of nature curl cream in and sealed my ends with JBCO....and put a little on my scalp too.

Now i'm airdrying in a wash n go pony


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am sitting with my henna treatment. If I don't fall asleep I will be washing it out around 5am. 

Oh did anyone see my daughters updated pictures? it is growing in nicely.


----------



## Shadiyah

I feel like I am getting a perm every time I do my henna. I see more length after the henna is washed out. And I also think that it is the henna that is making me lose curls.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well ladies, as some of you know...LHCF will be down tomorrow from 8am-8pm. If i don't talk to you before it shuts down i hope all you ladies have a nice day and continue to have happy hair!


----------



## Shadiyah

hey I didn't know that but I never do until it does. I am sitting here waiting for my wash n go to dry didn't feel like sitting under the dryer today. Trying to make sure that I train these curls.


----------



## Shadiyah

I want to know how many of you that are living in a cold area and it happen to snow to advantage of this day to pamper your hair???? I took my moroccan oil intense hydrating mask and applied on freshly washed hair and put a plastic cap on it and sat with a heating cap on for about an hr. when I say that my hair feels like cotton I am not lying. never mind that yesterday I bagged my hair all day trying to get my curl back in the front of my hair. 

I think all of it worked because my front is curly again. I cannot take my curls out again it is not worth it.


----------



## Shadiyah

come on girls I thought even on a snow day that we would have more in here. I know not everyone is living in the snowy area but my goodness.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I had to work today! I'm still here!

I have been on a roll with using up my products.....i had a lot of those "pretty much empty bottles" just sitting around and i'm really using them up!

I think my staple shampoo and conditioner is gonna be Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and if i can't get hold of that...i'll use Yes to Carrots shampoo and conditioner. HOWEVER....i will be using Suave Naturals for co-washing...that Ocean Breeze scent is the bees knees!!! It smells like Summer to me.

Shadiyah...sorry you're caught in the snow....while i'm down here rockin flip flops and a hoodie to go to the grocery store this week


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I had to work today! I'm still here!
> 
> I have been on a roll with using up my products.....i had a lot of those "pretty much empty bottles" just sitting around and i'm really using them up!
> 
> I think my staple shampoo and conditioner is gonna be Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and if i can't get hold of that...i'll use Yes to Carrots shampoo and conditioner. HOWEVER....i will be using Suave Naturals for co-washing...that Ocean Breeze scent is the bees knees!!! It smells like Summer to me.
> 
> Shadiyah...sorry you're caught in the snow....while i'm down here rockin flip flops and a hoodie to go to the grocery store this week



SmilingElephant just rub it in why don't you lol.... man I really want to go back to Atlanta and would if I was not sick... think it is wise to stay near my family????


----------



## ImanAdero

I've been WAYYYYYY lazy with my hair this week. 

Next week I'm tryin to get those poetic justice braids so I can just have a protective style and leave my hair alone.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm making it my life's mission to move to a warmer climate...

Shadiyah
Sorry girl.  I decided to spend the time with my menz.  I've been kinda half-lurking the boards while watching movies. LoL  And my dog likes to plop his head onto my netbook keyboard when he wants more attention..big baby. 

No hair pampering b/c I'm in extensions.  But I did put them into a style and put my spray mix into a color applicator bottle.  I've been applying it twice/day and then scarfing it back up ;- )


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> I'm making it my life's mission to move to a warmer climate...
> 
> Shadiyah
> Sorry girl.  I decided to spend the time with my menz.  I've been kinda half-lurking the boards while watching movies. LoL  And my dog likes to plop his head onto my netbook keyboard when he wants more attention..big baby.
> 
> No hair pampering b/c I'm in extensions.  But I did put them into a style and put my spray mix into a color applicator bottle.  I've been applying it twice/day and then scarfing it back up ;- )



MzSwift well that all still sounds good. I hope you see some good growth once you take out your extensions because you are still moisturizing them everyday.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant just rub it in why don't you lol.... man I really want to go back to Atlanta and would if I was not sick... think it is wise to stay near my family????



...I feel your pain tho. There is no way I could live where it snows! It got really cold down here last week with the wind chills...:smh:...cold weather literally hurts me so bad! That wind was blowin...I was freezing in my coat and alllllllllllllllllll my joints were throbbing. I was catching buses to and from work. I had to have my dad come pick me up halfway from home it was soooo bad! I came home and thawed out in the shower


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> ...I feel your pain tho. There is no way I could live where it snows! It got really cold down here last week with the wind chills...:smh:...cold weather literally hurts me so bad! That wind was blowin...I was freezing in my coat and alllllllllllllllllll my joints were throbbing. I was catching buses to and from work. I had to have my dad come pick me up halfway from home it was soooo bad! I came home and thawed out in the shower



yeah girl the cold can do that you to. which is why I use to have the winter blues every year like I was depress until it started to get warm. the only way that I can stay here now is because I am home bond. since I am in all the time it doesn't bother me too much and I can wash my hair every day if I want except when I have to go out to the dr.


----------



## Shadiyah

I have to say that my curls are BANGIN today... I really hope that I get to WL and beyond but I am really happy with healthy hair.


----------



## MzSwift

So many challenges to update...
I have finally gotten pictures to share 

Twist extension in an updo:






















Hopefully PSing my way through most of the year.
Next up, my new wigs!


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift wow how long are you leaving them in? I know what you mean about the challenges that is all I see now I am not joining anymore except this one because I can not do all that to my hair. That is what my problem been all this time. I have found my niche and I am so so happy.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm just above waist length now, but my ends are a mess. I'm going to have to trim, let it grow then even it up. Hopefully I'll be full, healthy WL by the Jan 2013.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah
I'm trying to leave them in until Feb, that'll make one month.  
Yes girl, I end up forgetting which challenges I've signed up for.  LoL

I like that this one is a ways out.


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG I had to jump in here and just tell yall how I just love my curls LOL 

man I had to copy her regi because our hair is so much alike http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn7LhpTqz50  but I had to I had to do it backwards. Mixed chicks still my stable but I put the mixed chicks leave in on first and I let it dry just about all way and then I go back with a little water and use the altena and rack and shake and then I am done. WOW I just love my curls. But it does not work on next day hair eeellll just do not like second day hair. 

So also I did a length check in the shower with conditioner in because is the only way I can pull on my hair and I am like 1 inch away from bsl. but now only that I check the one from last yr and man oh man there is such a difference. I will not whin again about length, it is defiantly growing. I was driving myself crazy this past year with all this length checking every month and going crazy because I didn't think it was doing anything lol. This year something new. Just keep doing what I am doing any nothing more and watch it grow lol. 

Thank you all for all the help you giving me when I was freaking out about my ends and everything else because that $30.00 I spent on the moroccan oil mask was def worth it and yes when it is gone I will be buying it again.


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo!  That sounds great! Grow on, girl!


----------



## ImanAdero

I put my hair in medium-ish braids. There's probably over 35 on my head though...

I'll wash in them and leave them for at least a week or two. 

In February I'll get the extension braids.


----------



## Shadiyah

I think because of the date on this post people think it is old and over but we are still going with this challenge and it is not over yet. So please keep come in here and support us.


----------



## Shadiyah

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> 2013 is soooo loooong! i need to join but i just cant see myself keeping up with this thread until 2012 at the earliest



LaFemmeNaturelle are you still hanging in here with us??????


----------



## Shadiyah

TracyNicole said:


> I am jumping in on this one.  I am two months into my transition and my goal is WL natural hair.  Tweaking my regimen now.



TracyNicole raise your hand if you are here


----------



## Shadiyah

CosmicVisitor said:


> Can I join even though I've been natural for almost two years? I'm a slow grower and only made it CBL recently




CosmicVisitor how are you making out???


----------



## TracyNicole

Shadiyah said:


> TracyNicole raise your hand if you are here


 I am still here but doubtful I will make it now.  I transitioned, relapsed with a texturizer and am transitioning again . . .I need a kick in the pants for messing it up:buttkick: I am now natural and at neck length.  I am also in the steaming and vitamin challenges for this year.  Hopefully those and protective styling will get me in dreaming range  Thanks for the bump!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Shadiyah said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle are you still hanging in here with us??????




I'm actually planning to make WL by Christmas this year. Wish me luck! I'll still update in here tho since I joined the challenge.


----------



## SmilingElephant

TracyNicole said:


> I am still here but doubtful I will make it now.  I transitioned, relapsed with a texturizer and am transitioning again . . .I need a kick in the pants for messing it up:buttkick: I am now natural and at neck length.  I am also in the steaming and vitamin challenges for this year.  Hopefully those and protective styling will get me in dreaming range  Thanks for the bump!





LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm actually planning to make WL by Christmas this year. Wish me luck! I'll still update in here tho since I joined the challenge.



OMG you're alive!!! :woohoo:.....

LaFemmeNaturelle I think you'll make it tho


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Shadiyah

Thanks for the mention!

Honestly, things haven't been great. I've been so bad with my hair. 

I started this year by cutting off 4 inches of horrible ends, taking me from APL to CBL. I've been good in 2012 though. Keeping my hair in protective styles and starting my own KISS challenge. I'm too lazy for a complex hair regimen so I've streamlined it to Henna twice a month, co-wash once a week and put into a protective up-do until next wash/co-wash day. 

My staples are:
Red Persian Henna
Rose water and glycerine/honey for moisturising
Jojoba/Argan oil for seeling.

I just use any good conditioner and sulfate free shampoo to cleanse and co-wash as needed. 

My hair now has a great reddish tint from the henna, feels softer and stronger too. Hopefully, by the end of this year, I will be back to full healthy APL and 2013 will see me at least at MBL. 

Oh, I also have a daily glass of diatomaceous earth. Don't know what it's done to my hair yet, but my nails like it.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shadiyah

TracyNicole said:


> I am still here but doubtful I will make it now.  I transitioned, relapsed with a texturizer and am transitioning again . . .I need a kick in the pants for messing it up:buttkick: I am now natural and at neck length.  I am also in the steaming and vitamin challenges for this year.  Hopefully those and protective styling will get me in dreaming range  Thanks for the bump!



TracyNicole don't worry you will make it. just don't make the same mistakes. now you know what not to do so we are cheering you on.


----------



## Shadiyah

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm actually planning to make WL by Christmas this year. Wish me luck! I'll still update in here tho since I joined the challenge.



LaFemmeNaturelle That is such great news.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Updated my blog


----------



## Shadiyah

CosmicVisitor said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> Thanks for the mention!
> 
> Honestly, things haven't been great. I've been so bad with my hair.
> 
> I started this year by cutting off 4 inches of horrible ends, taking me from APL to CBL. I've been good in 2012 though. Keeping my hair in protective styles and starting my own KISS challenge. I'm too lazy for a complex hair regimen so I've streamlined it to Henna twice a month, co-wash once a week and put into a protective up-do until next wash/co-wash day.
> 
> My staples are:
> Red Persian Henna
> Rose water and glycerine/honey for moisturising
> Jojoba/Argan oil for seeling.
> 
> I just use any good conditioner and sulfate free shampoo to cleanse and co-wash as needed.
> 
> My hair now has a great reddish tint from the henna, feels softer and stronger too. Hopefully, by the end of this year, I will be back to full healthy APL and 2013 will see me at least at MBL.
> 
> Oh, I also have a daily glass of diatomaceous earth. Don't know what it's done to my hair yet, but my nails like it.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



CosmicVisitor oh man that is a sad story. but you are making your way back and I don't think it will take you a whole year to make it back to APL.


----------



## Shadiyah

I have to go and do family hair for my grand father's memorial on Saturday. So my one Aunt I have to do a twist out on her and I wanted to know like what is you all best twist creme you all use because I am going to the store tomorrow before my doctor's appt.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant just read your blog and haray for you but I wanted to ask what do they call it when you are at the bottom of the shoulder blades?


----------



## faithVA

I don't come in here often because WL seems sooo far away. APL seems far away  But I was playing in the mirror, doing some type of crazy, impromptu length check, And once I hit APL, WL will be 10 inches. I am about 2" away from APL. So I have 12 inches to WL. If I retained everything I definitely could be grazing WL by the end of 2013. But I know I will dust my ends regularly. May not make it but I should be somewhere between MBL and WL. 

Maybe once I hit APL, I will hang out in here a little more


----------



## Shadiyah

faithVA you can do it and even if it is not touching it will be so great to be in the area, don't you think?


----------



## faithVA

Shadiyah said:


> @faithVA you can do it and even if it is not touching it will be so great to be in the area, don't you think?


 
I can't even imagine being in the area  I think I am going to act crazy when my twists reach APL stretched. So I will definitely be satisfied with anything past BSL


----------



## Shadiyah

faithVA speaking of twist I need help what do you twist your hair with?


----------



## faithVA

Shadiyah said:


> @faithVA speaking of twist I need help what do you twist your hair with?


 
Lately I have not been twisting my hair with anything. I apply a leave in when its wet, then after its 60 to 80% dry I apply it again. Then I twist it. This week for my leave-in, I used the rest of my Zuresh Leave-in because I wanted to use it up. Then I used the Shea Moisture milk after it was dry. The previous week I used the rest of my SM Smoothie for the 1st application and then the 2nd application was the SM Milk. Before that I was just using the SM Smoothie. I have also used conditioner.

Previously I have used gels. I use KCCC. 

I found I can use pretty much anything besides a straight butter or butter blend to twist my hair. 

That's my short answer


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant just read your blog and haray for you but I wanted to ask what do they call it when you are at the bottom of the shoulder blades?



Thanks!  I thought it was called BSB....which i originally thought was "Between Shoulder Blades"...but i read somewhere that BSB was basically another term for BSL....so confroosing!


----------



## SkySurfer

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks!  I thought it was called BSB....which i originally thought was "Between Shoulder Blades"...but i read somewhere that BSB was basically another term for BSL....so confroosing!



I thought meant the 'bottom of shoulder-blades' and that it was used because people wear their bra at different height LOL


----------



## Nix08

SkySurfer said:


> I thought meant the 'bottom of shoulder-blades' and that it was used because people wear their bra at different height LOL



This was my understanding as well

Anyway - I haven't posted in here in a while....I'm still plugging along to waist length.  Back on my regular cowashing game and I 'feel' that that is when I get my most progress  I'm still pumped and excited that I'll be WL in 2013


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks! I thought it was called BSB....which i originally thought was "Between Shoulder Blades"...but i read somewhere that BSB was basically another term for BSL....so confroosing!


 
You are right BSB is Below Shoulder Blade. It could be the same as BSL but it may not be because people where their bras at different heights. I'm not sure where BSL came from. All of the other measurements use a body part as the measurement goal. BSL is the only one I know that uses something that is not a part of you as a goal.


----------



## growbaby

Just did a measurement out of complete boredom at work.. as of right now i am about 11in from WL.. wondering if i should unofficially join this challenge


----------



## faithVA

growbaby said:


> Just did a measurement out of complete boredom at work.. as of right now i am about 11in from WL.. wondering if i should unofficially join this challenge


 
You can officially join this challenge. I am about the same distance away as you. There probably are a few of us. You will be moving towards WL in 2013 anyway so why not come on it.


----------



## LunaGorgeous

Well I'm in for sure! I'm starting at BSB stretched, so WL stretched would be the goal for me since WL unstretched will take much longer


----------



## growbaby

faithVA said:


> You can officially join this challenge. I am about the same distance away as you. There probably are a few of us. You will be moving towards WL in 2013 anyway so why not come on it.


Alrighty then.. you temptress,  hahaha jk.. The thread title alone tempted me. IM IN!


----------



## Meritamen

Not doing any length checks till May. I have been cleaning again and have organized my products... sorta. I'm using 2 of my bookcase shelves to store stuff since there isn't enough space under the bathroom sinks.
Hair-wise I haven't done much but moisturize and seal my cornrows every other day. My hair feels awesome.


----------



## Nix08

growbaby said:


> Alrighty then.. you temptress,  hahaha jk.. The thread title alone tempted me. IM IN!


  Let's get our grow on!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LunaGorgeous said:


> Well I'm in for sure! I'm starting at BSB stretched, so WL stretched would be the goal for me since WL unstretched will take much longer



Welcome

Let me just say...your avi is EPIC! I was just watching some Sailor Moon last nite! I LOVE her SO much! But my favorite one was Sailor Mars! In fact she's one of my hair inspirations!





Ahhh...the nostalgia!

Okay...back to life... Welcome ladies! We are going to reach our goals! I'm starting to get a bit too hair obsessed, again! I haven't been so obsessed with growth since i found LHCF! BUT...it's because i'm so excited that i only need 2-3 inches to make BSL...i am SO happy about that! I will never, NEVER cut my hair again! It's not that i hate it...i love being natural...i just miss my length now...but to see it grow back...i feel comforted My goal is WL stretched...just to know i'd have length...but i think the longest i'd let it grow is Hip length or TBL and maintain it there.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks!  I thought it was called BSB....which i originally thought was "Between Shoulder Blades"...but i read somewhere that BSB was basically another term for BSL....so confroosing!



SmilingElephant well that is where I am. So close to BSL and just like when I was waiting to get to APL it seem like it was taking forever lol and I looked up one day and I was there lol. I am going to hold out until June to do another length check.


----------



## Shadiyah

SkySurfer said:


> I thought meant the 'bottom of shoulder-blades' and that it was used because people wear their bra at different height LOL



SkySurfer That really makes more since.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant....I never had the opportunity to NOT cut my hair from some delightful length but I know that there is NO WAY I'll ever cut it now  I was initially saying that I would grow to WL and get a great cut up to MBL....realistically there is no way I'll be able to part with those inches of hair.  I have trouble even getting a trim.  I haven't had one since April (and I still don't see split ends).  
Like you I'm back to being hair obsessed...and I find cowashing daily to be the BEST for my hair....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant....I never had the opportunity to NOT cut my hair from some delightful length but I know that there is NO WAY I'll ever cut it now  I was initially saying that I would grow to WL and get a great cut up to MBL....realistically there is no way I'll be able to part with those inches of hair.  I have trouble even getting a trim.  I haven't had one since April (and I still don't see split ends).
> Like you I'm back to being hair obsessed...and I find cowashing daily to be the BEST for my hair....



Yeah, i was supposed to be transitioning at first, for 3 years...then i said 18 months....after 8 months i was like...forget it! Lol! I chopped it off...i was sick of the weak, limp ends squirming below my fluffy newgrowth I mean...im not really sad about it...i just kinda miss some of the lazy styles i used to do. I'm glad i did it though to experience short hair, AND to go natural...at least later on down the road i won't be wondering "what if i would've gone natural?" or  "i should've big chopped long time ago!"...that kind of thing.

So now i can just let my hair grow in peace I don't worry about touchups, i used to have a calendar to keep track of them...no more of that...i just know that every 2-3 days to cleanse, condition and detangle my hair

I used both the shampoo and conditioner of AO HSR together for the first time and i REALLY enjoyed it! My hair still smells like it! I was gonna DC with one of my Domincan deep conditioners...but...AO HSR had already given me what i needed! So i skipped the DC! I absolutely love it!


----------



## felic1

hello SmilingElephant!  i ordered some aohsr shampoo, as well as aowc shampoo and conditioner. i am looking forward to using them. my steamer is enroute!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

felic1 said:


> hello SmilingElephant!  i ordered some aohsr shampoo, as well as aowc shampoo and conditioner. i am looking forward to using them. my steamer is enroute!!



Hey I hope you end up really liking it! Some people don't like it at all...but its now my Holy Grail! (HG)


----------



## jessicarabbit

i know im late, but i want in!
got hair lazy during my pregnancy, but now that hes out im sooo motivated to start my regi back and get some lenght, 
popping vits like crazy lol, mn-ing, sulfur-ing, baggying, ps-ing  lets get it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

lindsaywhat said:


> i know im late, but i want in!
> got hair lazy during my pregnancy, but now that hes out im sooo motivated to start my regi back and get some lenght,
> popping vits like crazy lol, mn-ing, sulfur-ing, baggying, ps-ing  lets get it!



Lol! Hi lindsaywhat and  You're not too late until Dec 31, 2013!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Idk if i asked this earlier....but has anyone changed anything about their regimen so far this year?

Is it more complex or have you simplified it? Are you still a PJ or have you curbed your PJ'ism?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm on the look out for different curl creams now. EcoStyler is losing my love...i have a few curls up top that turn into plastic everytime i use it.

I tried the Roots of Nature curl cream....it was okay...i may buy that again but i just hated that as it ran(i style my hair when its soaking wet)...down my neck it made my neck sticky...maybe thats something i have to get used to with a curl cream?

I am still using up my bottle of Mixed Silk...and i may buy it again as well...i found that i have to rake about 3 large palm-fulls of it through my hair to get it to look how i like it to. Come to think of it...it makes my neck sticky too

I was thinking about trying the Organix argan oil cream. And maybe give Noodle Head another try. If im gonna be PJ on anything right now...its gonna be a new styler


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Idk if i asked this earlier....but has anyone changed anything about their regimen so far this year?
> 
> Is it more complex or have you simplified it? Are you still a PJ or have you curbed your PJ'ism?



I think I told you already and I am not sure if it will fit in with this year but here it goes. 

I am back to wash n go's because that is what works for me and my hair is still growing with this style. 

I am still using Mixed Chicks line of products which work best for my hair and hairveda whipped ends hydration. 

I use oils like , JBCO, Jojoba, Vitika, Argan and I use these on my scalp and hair at night before I tie my hair up at night because I co wash everyday. 

So what is different you say. I am no longer plaiting my hair at night. What I found out about that was trying to plait my curls every night was too much manipulation to my ends by pulling them apart and trying to hide them only for the night. I was having to clip my ends too much. 

I pull my hair up at night either in pineapple or just take my cap and put it over my head to my neck and pull it back up and tie up at the top of it until the morning or when ever I get up.

Then I co wash with tresemme curl moisturizing with the last wash being mixed chicks deep conditioner and leave that in while I shower. 

I then apply mixed chicks leave in and then once it is just about dry I apply Alterna frizz controller and kinda rake and shake and let it dry. by doing the rake and shake once it is mostly dry it allows fullness. 

I end up with all-some curls every single day.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

It seems like I have been in twists forever   I wish it was summer and I could wash my hair 3-4 times/week...my scalp needs a thorough cleaning


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I think I told you already and I am not sure if it will fit in with this year but here it goes.
> 
> I am back to wash n go's because that is what works for me and my hair is still growing with this style.
> 
> I am still using Mixed Chicks line of products which work best for my hair and hairveda whipped ends hydration.
> 
> I use oils like , JBCO, Jojoba, Vitika, Argan and I use these on my scalp and hair at night before I tie my hair up at night because I co wash everyday.
> 
> So what is different you say. I am no longer plaiting my hair at night. What I found out about that was trying to plait my curls every night was too much manipulation to my ends by pulling them apart and trying to hide them only for the night. I was having to clip my ends too much.
> 
> I pull my hair up at night either in pineapple or just take my cap and put it over my head to my neck and pull it back up and tie up at the top of it until the morning or when ever I get up.
> 
> Then I co wash with tresemme curl moisturizing with the last wash being mixed chicks deep conditioner and leave that in while I shower.
> 
> I then apply mixed chicks leave in and then once it is just about dry I apply Alterna frizz controller and kinda rake and shake and let it dry. by doing the rake and shake once it is mostly dry it allows fullness.
> 
> I end up with all-some curls every single day.



Reading your regimen....our hair seriously does seem to behave the same way. Twists and braids do more harm to my hair than good just like yours, they do a number on my ends! I'm thinking about trying the Mixed Chicks...but i do like the Mixed Silk line tho and i may just repurchase that. I don't know Lol!


----------



## faithVA

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm actually planning to make WL by Christmas this year. Wish me luck! I'll still update in here tho since I joined the challenge.


 

oooh Nice, Good Luck. Can't wait to see it. I'm sure it already looks beautiful.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ladies, i just cannot get over how bug my hair is getting! This is a pic of my curly bun. The majority of my ends are actuall tucked in which is why i call it a bun even though some ppl refer to it as a puff.

To me my bun and puff are two completely different things....but look at this! I call this my "Angry" bun...but sometimes i tilt it to the side so it's crooked and i call it the "Ice Cream Cone"



^^This is my i mean business, got an interview, find a job bun


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> Ladies, i just cannot get over how bug my hair is getting! This is a pic of my curly bun. The majority of my ends are actuall tucked in which is why i call it a bun even though some ppl refer to it as a puff.
> 
> To me my bun and puff are two completely different things....but look at this! I call this my "Angry" bun...but sometimes i tilt it to the side so it's crooked and i call it the "Ice Cream Cone"
> 
> View attachment 136225
> 
> ^^This is my i mean business, got an interview, find a job bun


 
That's funny  Angry bun, ice cream cone bun...


----------



## faithVA

I was walking behind and Indian woman today who hair was swinging down around MBL and I figured if you pulled it, it was around WL. I was thinking, yeah I could have hair down there and it would look just as good. Maybe even better because it would be fuller.

Looking forward to some swanging hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

faithVA said:


> That's funny  Angry bun, ice cream cone bun...



 I come up with the quirkiest names for stuff. I nicknamed my dog "Bathtub Legs" bc that's what they look like


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> I come up with the quirkiest names for stuff. I nicknamed my dog "Bathtub Legs" bc that's what they look like


 
Girl I'm done with you. That is too funny. Poor dog probably has a complex.


----------



## SmilingElephant

faithVA said:


> Girl I'm done with you. That is too funny. Poor dog probably has a complex.



Lol! My dad cracked up when i first called him that....but he really does have bathtub legs! He even stands with his feet pointed out just like the bathtub! My dog is freakin hilarious...he's a Pomeranian who thinks he's a Greyhound...he loves to run like lightning in the backyard....he also thinks he's a Rottweiler  And he KNOWS when he's been bad bc he gets really jumpy...like a person who lies about what they did wrong...its so funny! If you tell him to go to bed...he finds a bed and goes under it and goes to sleep. Too cute!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Reading your regimen....our hair seriously does seem to behave the same way. Twists and braids do more harm to my hair than good just like yours, they do a number on my ends! I'm thinking about trying the Mixed Chicks...but i do like the Mixed Silk line tho and i may just repurchase that. I don't know Lol!



they now sell mixed chicks at the local bss now. no more shipping fees oh i was going to say something about how big your hair is getting.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> Idk if i asked this earlier....but has anyone changed anything about their regimen so far this year?
> 
> Is it more complex or have you simplified it? Are you still a PJ or have you curbed your PJ'ism?



I've curbed the pj'ism but after going more simple/lazy I have up'ed my game with regular co washing and more dc'ing/pre pooing.  I came in here to tell you guys about steaming in oils  Holy bat man, can I tell you about shine and richness of colour!  It's only been a few weeks maybe about a month but although my hair had shine before this has taken it to another level!  My oil blend includes: avocado,wg, olive, capsules of vitamin e and flax seed In 2013 I will have Wl and Blinging hair


----------



## ImanAdero

I've curbed my PJism. I haven't bought any new hair products in at least 2 months an I don't plan to until at least March!  I have wayyyy too many products although not all of them work, I think I have enough knowledge as to how to make them work for me. 

But seriously. I have at least 4 shampoos and 5 conditioners, I've gotta do better lol

As for now, I just took my hair out of the braids, hopefully next week or so I'll get my braids put in... I just don't feel like paying for it dang it! I might get a friend to do it for me in that case...


----------



## felic1

My supplies arrived!! I got my steamer and have to assemble it. I am taking these braids out that i had put in on 12/27/2011. I am so looking forward to doing my hair. I had very little shedding with the garlic tablets. I have some alter ego conditioner, my new AOWC, and AOHSR, hemp oil and my Hairitage hydrations line. I am off with a bang in 2012. I think I got about an inch. I am so excited!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sounds like a lot of us have simplified our regimens

Steaming with oils sounds interesting Nix08...i don't have a steamer tho...so i'd just have to stick to doing it the old fashioned way 

I do like doing HOT with coconut oil every now and then. 

Fun Question:

What types of styles do you think you'll do or want to try once we reach Waist length?

I know i'll be back to my hair stick buns....i'll probably straighten more often than i do now...like once every 6 months or something like that.

I look forward to doing Lazy Wrap, Figure 8 and Cinnabuns...i could never perfect my Figure 8 bun when relaxed.

Figure 8 Bun

I look forward to wearing my hair down more often tho. And big curly ponytails!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Sounds like a lot of us have simplified our regimens
> 
> Steaming with oils sounds interesting Nix08...i don't have a steamer tho...so i'd just have to stick to doing it the old fashioned way
> 
> I do like doing HOT with coconut oil every now and then.
> 
> Fun Question:
> 
> What types of styles do you think you'll do or want to try once we reach Waist length?
> 
> I know i'll be back to my hair stick buns....i'll probably straighten more often than i do now...like once every 6 months or something like that.
> 
> I look forward to doing Lazy Wrap, Figure 8 and Cinnabuns...i could never perfect my Figure 8 bun when relaxed.
> 
> Figure 8 Bun
> 
> I look forward to wearing my hair down more often tho. And big curly ponytails!



I just can not wait until my hair is just hanging down my back. I don't know where it will be hanging curly but my next step is to be curly WL.


----------



## Nightingale

I had a dream my hair was WL, super thick, and beautiful. I was so sad when I woke up.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am so enjoying this second day hair even though I have said that can not stand second day. But I had such good hair yesterday and my curls looked so good today. I sprayed it a little to get the tangles out so I would not have frizz and it worked.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies! I know it's been a while. My Internet is down right now and I'm actually at the hospital right now bc I pulled my back out earlier this week. I'm using their WiFi I'm still caring for my hair...it just hurts to walk and sit...basically to move. 

Keep up the hard work! Hope all is well!


----------



## Seamonster

SmilingElephant hope you feel better. Sometimes our hair does its best when we just leave it alone.


----------



## MzSwift

Aww, get well soon Smiling E!


----------



## Adonia1987

Here is my February update. I had to cut about 1 inch due to SSKs, and even up my hair. I am back at APL but I am happy that my ends are fresh. I am not happy with the thickness of my hair but I will be focusing on it more than length this year. I think I will be WL or really close to it by Dec 2013.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hello ladies!!! I am a lurker and I have been visiting this thread for a while now. Really thinking about joining. Since I have broke down And finally posted to a thread, I may be bold enough to join


----------



## MzSwift

Come on, join us!


----------



## Shadiyah

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hello ladies!!! I am a lurker and I have been visiting this thread for a while now. Really thinking about joining. Since I have broke down And finally posted to a thread, I may be bold enough to join



SincerelyBeautiful yes come on and join us. you will have fun in here. 

I have mixed my oil for massage this yr. so far I like it. I just henna my hair the Sat and I will be keeping up the growth from the oil by the gray that grows in between henna.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Thanks so much for welcoming me with open arms MzSwift and Shadiyah....I appreciate it. I am now officially joining this challenge. I am currently shoulder length with a length goal of Waist length. May go longer but who knows lol. I am relaxed and try to stretch relaxers to at least 8 to 10 weeks. I wash once weekly, DC once weekly, Pre poo once weekly, Protein treatments biweekly, protective styling majority of the time. Also wear satin bonnets or satin scarfs and absolutely No Direct Heat. I may be only three inches from fully claiming APL...especially since one side grows longer than the other. My right side may actually be APL now but I'm not claiming it until all my back reaches it  


I do have some concerns however....how often do u ladies dust or trim your hair if at all???? TIA


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies! I know it's been a while. My Internet is down right now and I'm actually at the hospital right now bc I pulled my back out earlier this week. I'm using their WiFi I'm still caring for my hair...it just hurts to walk and sit...basically to move.
> 
> Keep up the hard work! Hope all is well!


 
Hope you feel better SmilingElephant. Get plenty of rest, so you can get back on your feet soon.


----------



## Shadiyah

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Thanks so much for welcoming me with open arms MzSwift and Shadiyah....I appreciate it. I am now officially joining this challenge. I am currently shoulder length with a length goal of Waist length. May go longer but who knows lol. I am relaxed and try to stretch relaxers to at least 8 to 10 weeks. I wash once weekly, DC once weekly, Pre poo once weekly, Protein treatments biweekly, protective styling majority of the time. Also wear satin bonnets or satin scarfs and absolutely No Direct Heat. I may be only three inches from fully claiming APL...especially since one side grows longer than the other. My right side may actually be APL now but I'm not claiming it until all my back reaches it
> 
> 
> I do have some concerns however....how often do u ladies dust or trim your hair if at all???? TIA



SincerelyBeautiful I only trim as needed. I had it on the calendar to do for this month but so far I don't see a need for it. I think since I had figured out the problem I have not had a problem since then.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies! I know it's been a while. My Internet is down right now and I'm actually at the hospital right now bc I pulled my back out earlier this week. I'm using their WiFi I'm still caring for my hair...it just hurts to walk and sit...basically to move.
> 
> Keep up the hard work! Hope all is well!



SmilingElephant how are you feeling now? You will have to spend a lot of time in the bed on the heating pad. It takes time.


----------



## Taishan

Hey all, can I still join this challenge? 

I just hit APL, but as a relaxed 4a (I'm not sure about my type though), I'm wondering if my hair if my hair can make it that length or will it just hit a plateau like a lot of relaxed heads seem to.


----------



## transitioning?

Taishan I'm sure your relaxed hair can reach waist length. There are lots of long haired relaxed heads on this board. Although if I'm not mistaken a lot of these ladies stretch their relaxers but I'm not sure. Maybe others can chime in.


----------



## Taishan

transitioning? said:


> @Taishan I'm sure your relaxed hair can reach waist length. There are lots of long haired relaxed heads on this board. Although if I'm not mistaken a lot of these ladies stretch their relaxers but I'm not sure. Maybe others can chime in.


 
Thanks for the info. I guess I'm overly paranoid since I hear so much about relaxed heads being so fragile. I get antsy if I think the wind starts blowing too hard.


----------



## transitioning?

Taishan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I guess I'm overly paranoid since I hear so much about relaxed heads being so fragile. I get antsy if I think the wind starts blowing too hard.



Haha. I think most of us are like that.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey.everyone...yes...im.on.my.phone....-____-....i.hate.typing.on.this.thing....but.im.feeling.a.little.better...just.taking.it.easy...they.gave.me.muscle.relaxers.and.stuff...so.im.drowsy....i.gave.Noodle.Head.curl.cream.another.try.today.and.i.actually.like.it.now...i.just.have.to.use.a.leave-in....ive.also.been.using.Hair.One.argan.oil.for.co-washing.and.im.in.heaven.with.that....thanks.everyone.for.your.kind.words!....now.you.can.laugh.at.my.dots


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Get well SmilingElephant!

 SincerelyBeautiful!

Yall, I am so bored with my hair...I have had mini twists for 4 weeks  Time to take them down and I am dreading doing them all over again! But it is the best way to not manipulate my hair & keep it stretched for long periods  I think I am going to take out my twists wednesday or thursday and wear a twist out for a couple days.  Then this weekend I'll do a thorough wash & DC, and then start the re-twisting process again over several days  If I could afford to pay someone else to do it, I really would  Maybe I'll make them bigger this time erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant

Also.....Sincerely.Beautiful!...My.internet.should.be.back.up.sometime.this.week.y'all...til.then.im.just.mostly.lurking...welcome.to.all.the.newcomers!...yes...relaxed.AND.natural.hair.can.reach.great.lengths...my.hair.philosophy.has.always.been.to.simply.treat.your.hair.like.a.plant...it.will.grow...just.feed.it.and.water.it.and.trim.or.dust.of.damage.when.needed.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So ladies I'm checking in with ya. I'm about to moisturize and seal my hair and then off to bed. Tomorrow I'm going back into HYH mode via wig. I really love this method of protective styling.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I just remembered that I never dc my hair this past week so I am doing that right this min under the heating cap. check back in soon. lol.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hey all!

I've been doing really well with DCing my hair, and even got in 2 protein treatments recently (both light). My hair is doing well and I'm coming up on my 2 year natural mark at the end of this month. I'm so proud of myself for having made it through that very awkward first year. 

I have some viviscal to try, but I'm waiting until March when I length check to start. I'll keep you all updated on that.


----------



## LimitedEdition

I got a haircut about 2 weeks ago. Im scaping BSL now so this pushes my WSL goal back to the end of 2012 or the middle of 2013. *sigh* But my ends are SUPER healthy, thick and moist!  Can someone slide over and make room for me? I wont take up much room I promise.


----------



## ImanAdero

I have GOT to do something with this head of hair. It feels a mess. My mom tells me it looks a mess. I'm trying to ride this long hair thing out, but in order to combat this color damage I had put in LAST February. My ends are practically straight. There's an obvious texture difference from about 7/6 inches from my scalp and the rest of my hair. 

Ugh. I just need to do something with it. Braids will be a necessity soon just for me to put it away.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooo....i just found out thanx to my Ipod that the internet is back on! No more dots!

What's up ladies??


----------



## SmilingElephant

My sister and i did hair measurements the other nite with a measuring tape she had. From my nape...my hair stretches to 9 inches!

BSL=14 inches
MBL=15.5
WL=19
HL=22
All from the nape....i'm just excited i only need 10 inches for WL...i thought it would be more!

I'm so excited!:creatures


----------



## Nix08

Welcome back ^^^ 
I've been oil rinsing now and loving it...co washing and loving it...steaming in oils and loving it.....I've just been LOVING my hair

I have discovered although I already knew...NO repetitive actions for my hair...I need to change up the hair tie I use, change the position of the scrunchie etc...I will probably forever have broken hairs above my ears do to putting on and off my glasses


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> Welcome back ^^^
> I've been oil rinsing now and loving it...co washing and loving it...steaming in oils and loving it.....I've just been LOVING my hair
> 
> I have discovered although I already knew...NO repetitive actions for my hair...I need to change up the hair tie I use, change the position of the scrunchie etc...*I will probably forever have broken hairs above my ears do to putting on and off my glasses*



Thanks! Y'all know i'm still limpin round the house tho?erplexed...its getting better tho. I'm actually gettin ready to go to work right nowerplexed*eep!!*

One of our old members here Traycee...idk if she visits the board anymore but i know she used to have a video talking about how she cared for her hair while wearing glasses...it was from back in the day tho. I think she just made sure the hair there was just moisturized and handle gently.


----------



## Nix08

ooh thx @SmilingElephant..it never even occurred to me to simply treat the area differently

and take it easy at work


----------



## Solila

I want it!!! Put me in please!! LOL So excited.


----------



## Nix08

Solila said:


> I want it!!! Put me in please!! LOL So excited.



 Solila


----------



## felic1

smiling elephant.... Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Checking I ladies. Still protective styling under my wig. Will pre poo tonite with EVCO and wash tomorrow. May be keeping this wig style for a month and then buy another one each month. Hoping this will help me retain some length for these up coming months until my personal goal date.


----------



## SmilingElephant

felic1 said:


> smiling elephant.... Hope you feel better soon!



felic1 Thank you! I am doing a lot better you guys...im not limping as much...and i can even dance a little!:woohoo: Still having an issue with this one muscle that just wants to stay cramped up tho...its SO annoying!

Solila

Mini Vent: I love my natural hair...i really do. But i'm so sick of ppl telling me what i NEED to do with it. Someone always has something to say. I'm NOT relaxing my hair ever again...but its getting really tough for me to not retaliate on ppl. Why do ppl thrive off of putting others down so much? Its like nobody can STAND positivity....but then i think about it...Jesus was a positive figure too...and they also gave him a hard time. 

It's always someone tryin to pick on me....when they look crappy themselves. Idk...i feel kinda sensitive today END.

Anyways...I am back and forth about what kind of products i really like....i LOVE natural products like Aubrey Organics and Yes To Carrots...but i also LOVE Dominican products....so i have been using a mixture of sulfates and sulfate-free, cones and no cones...some of my Dominican deep conditioners contain mineral oil...but they WORK for my hair...so i guess i'll just stick with loving variety...idk

It's been a LONG, very long long day! Just thought i'd check in with you all.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant Glad to hear you are feeling better....being able to dance a little is great news Regarding the products you like ...I say everything in moderation (even moderation).  I use mainly natural products hair and otherwise but a few products are not and I'm ok with that.  From a health standpoint I believe in lowering the level of toxins (or perceived toxins) not stressing in trying to eliminate them completely....I find thinking about it that way keeps me sane


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I finished finger detangling my hair after the mini twist takedown...I'm about to DC and wash my hair! I pulled out a piece in the nape section and I think it is pretty much APL


----------



## LexaKing

Can I join? Im new LHCF, but WL is my ultimate goal! Im current BSL and hopefully in a few months MBL. This will be a great motivation for me to have some many ladies with a common goal!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I finished finger detangling my hair after the mini twist takedown...I'm about to DC and wash my hair! I pulled out a piece in the nape section *and I think it is pretty much APL*



Awesoooooome!!! A lot of us in here seem to be APL-BSL I think a lot of you BSL ladies will be at Waistlength by the end of the year tho. Just keep up on your retention and try not to change your reggie up too much.

Welcome LexaKing!!! Hope you enjoy your stay here!!!


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant said:


> Awesoooooome!!! A lot of us in here seem to be APL-BSL I think a lot of you BSL ladies will be at Waistlength by the end of the year tho. Just keep up on your retention and try not to change your reggie up too much.
> 
> Welcome LexaKing!!! Hope you enjoy your stay here!!!



Thank you!


----------



## afrochique

Still here. Grazing BSL. Protective styling like a mad woman all this year. Currently in cornrows with extensions until March.


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in.
today i did a black tea/acv rinse with aPhogee balancing moisturizer conditioner on top of it for 20 minutes. when i rinsed it out my hair was sooo shiny and soft. moisterized and sealed with vatika, jbco, evco, and a tiny bit of my whipped shea. (hair feels a tad bit greasy though,  but i just wont put anything in it for 2 days, let it "soak in"). 
Im currently in twist until next tuesday, it will be 2 weeks. then i will redo them and keep wearing them till the end of march maybe.


----------



## ImanAdero

Put my hair in small twists (it actually looks like I have extensions funny enough). 

I'm about to start putting a castor oil mix in my hair because I have this one patch I broken hair, it's probably about a half inch long and I have no idea when it happened or how it got there. All I know is I want it to grow back!

HHG!


----------



## Shadiyah

Everyone is noticing that my hair is growing lol.... love it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies...if you haven't seen it i flat ironed my hair Wednesday nite...it came out niiiice

Click here to see

I just finished putting Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade thru my hair and i did 2 bantu knots...covered my head with a wig cap and my scarf AND my bonnet

Wig caps work great with controlling reversion at the roots!

My hair smells soooooo good! Lol! This stuff helps get the burnt smell out


----------



## LexaKing

This is my starting point. Hopefully I'll be WL by 2013!!! What do you think?


----------



## lilyofthenile

My yarn braids have been in since January, it's almost time to take them out. Hope to do a length check and actually have some sort of improvement or whatever... ugh. I hope I can still hope for waistlength 2013!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies...if you haven't seen it i flat ironed my hair Wednesday nite...it came out niiiice
> 
> Click here to see
> 
> I just finished putting Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade thru my hair and i did 2 bantu knots...covered my head with a wig cap and my scarf AND my bonnet
> 
> Wig caps work great with controlling reversion at the roots!
> 
> My hair smells soooooo good! Lol! This stuff helps get the burnt smell out



SmilingElephant it looks great and I was just thinking as I was clicking on the pictures that you know what it feels like to have waist length hair. it is funny because what you said about hating that stretched your hair seem longer than flat-ironed. lol my hair never seem longer even though I have pictures to prove that it is.


----------



## Shadiyah

LexaKing said:


> This is my starting point. Hopefully I'll be WL by 2013!!! What do you think?



LexaKing of course you will. that longer point looks the length my hair is right now and I think I will.


----------



## LexaKing

Shadiyah said:


> LexaKing of course you will. that longer point looks the length my hair is right now and I think I will.



Thank you  We will make it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant it looks great *and I was just thinking as I was clicking on the pictures that you know what it feels like to have waist length hair.* it is funny because what you said about hating that stretched your hair seem longer than flat-ironed. lol my hair never seem longer even though I have pictures to prove that it is.



Thank you!

You know what...its funny you brought this point up. I will tell you this...WL hair does feels like APL. All this time with my hair straight i had to remind myself that my hair isn't that long anymore...it really does play on my mind bc it has the weight of my WL hair...but it doesn't really move like WL hair...its weird!

The humidity is really killin my style tho...its puffing up more and more I guess i'll wash it next week


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You know what...its funny you brought this point up. I will tell you this...WL hair does feels like APL. All this time with my hair straight i had to remind myself that my hair isn't that long anymore...it really does play on my mind bc it has the weight of my WL hair...but it doesn't really move like WL hair...its weird!
> 
> The humidity is really killin my style tho...its puffing up more and more I guess i'll wash it next week



SmilingElephant I thought that. Hey have you been reading my lastest blogs? The thing I found out to do and spend my time in someone else's hair and next time you look up your hair is there lol. at least that is what I am hoping.


----------



## LexaKing

How often will you ladies be posting length updates on here? 1/3/6 months? I'll be excited to see everyones progress through the year


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I thought that. Hey have you been reading my lastest blogs? The thing I found out to do and spend my time in someone else's hair and next time you look up your hair is there lol. at least that is what I am hoping.



The blog for today is amazing progress! Ive been tryin to hip my dad to co-washing bc he has similar scalp issues....and it seems to be hereditary like your family member's hair Him and my uncle suffer w/ the same thing.

Does your hair....when wet...seem to be super strong? Like sometimes i get a single  strand knot and when i try to be slick and try to pluck it off with my hand...its really hard to just yank it off...my hair feels stronger when its wet...weird.

I washed my hair tonite...NO HEAT DAMAGE!!!....i had no idea what to do with my hair while it was straight. I just used conditioner and water to watch it revert first...then i shampooed and deep conditioned with some hair mayonaise i got from Walmart the other day...my hair feels SO good! I feel prettier with my natural hair


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> The blog for today is amazing progress! Ive been tryin to hip my dad to co-washing bc he has similar scalp issues....and it seems to be hereditary like your family member's hair Him and my uncle suffer w/ the same thing.
> 
> Does your hair....when wet...seem to be super strong? Like sometimes i get a single  strand knot and when i try to be slick and try to pluck it off with my hand...its really hard to just yank it off...my hair feels stronger when its wet...weird.
> 
> I washed my hair tonite...NO HEAT DAMAGE!!!....i had no idea what to do with my hair while it was straight. I just used conditioner and water to watch it revert first...then i shampooed and deep conditioned with some hair mayonaise i got from Walmart the other day...my hair feels SO good! I feel prettier with my natural hair



SmilingElephant The scalp thing. She thinks it is the henna that helped her scalp. I am using Nupur now so if you can get them to use the paste on their hair without the henna it will help. It is all gone from her hair and I mean all gone. I remember when I started it was behind her ear and everything. I am glad I didn't have any problems like that. 

The strong hair is a good thing and why are you yanking your hair??? I take scissors and cut them out if it is something that can not come apart and if I feel knots up the hair. I read it is better to cut them away so not to damage any of the other hair. 

I can never stand to smell my hair with that heat and in 2010 I think it was I was trying to length check and I said that is it no more heat to my hair. I just load it up with conditioner and then stretch it which someone else takes the pictures. I mainly take one it in the shower and one with my tie shirt on so I can see what it looks like over my clothes lol. I get a better picture that way anyways. 

I have been in the bed sick since Thursday because of the LP I got done that day and this headache is so hard to get rid of. But I have my ends bagged. I put it in the high ponytail like always before bed but I put the plastic over the ends and then ponytail holder over that and then my cap on.


----------



## Shadiyah

LexaKing said:


> How often will you ladies be posting length updates on here? 1/3/6 months? I'll be excited to see everyones progress through the year



LexaKing most of us have been on our own terms. I don't post pictures because I can't but I try my best to keep everyone up to dates with my words. We try to keep your cheered up with you are down and always tell you how good you look when you post pictures. 

I am so happy with the progress I made this past year and to me during the time I didn't think it was growing anywhere lol. 

Stick around everyone will peek in every now and then to let you know they are still around.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LexaKing said:


> How often will you ladies be posting length updates on here? 1/3/6 months? I'll be excited to see everyones progress through the year



I usually post things like length shots every 3-6 months but we also post pics of hair styles whenever we feel like it You'll also find we talk about random things sometimes as well....we're family now! Lol 

Shadiyah...lol I don't yank em all the time...but once in a blue moon i attempt to bc im not by my scissors...i usually snip mine off too. But it like trying to pull a tag off a shirt or something! I was wondering if yours was like that too bc our hair behavior is so alike


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hi ladies! I haven't checked in for a while. I am grazing MBL and still working toward WL by 2013. I usually alternate between daily cowash/bun or pin up for a week or two, and cowash/twist then twistout for 1-2 weeks. I rarely wear my hair down unless it is for an occasional flatty/ length check/trim. 

To boost me to WL, I am thinking about taking GNC Be Beautiful vitamins for a while. I am also hoping for great summer retention. HHG, ladies!!


----------



## MzSwift

Well it's family hair day.

Sitting with a Brahmi/Amla/Henna paste on my hair.  I clarified first and then treated my hair with a cayenne pepper/peppermint oil infused Bhringraj oil.  I can definitely feel the tingle!  I covered with two plastic grocery bags and a thick shower cap.  I have about 3 more hours to go before I rinse.

Little man is sitting with Brahmi/Amla tea under a plastic cap and wool cap.  Hubby is in the cleansing stage, b/c he was napping.  He's got a Neem/Shikakai/Peppermint oil cleanser on his scalp and hair.  I'm hoping it'll help with his dandruff.

Doggie was treated yesterday to a wash and MT condition.  I usually spray his coat weekly with a Tea Tree Oil/Water mix and then brush him.  I think I might add a squirt of conditioner to it.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I usually post things like length shots every 3-6 months but we also post pics of hair styles whenever we feel like it You'll also find we talk about random things sometimes as well....we're family now! Lol
> 
> Shadiyah...lol I don't yank em all the time...but once in a blue moon i attempt to bc im not by my scissors...i usually snip mine off too. But it like trying to pull a tag off a shirt or something! I was wondering if yours was like that too bc our hair behavior is so alike



SmilingElephant I notice it is strong but I have not pulled on it to see that point lol and not going to either


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Well it's family hair day.
> 
> Sitting with a Brahmi/Amla/Henna paste on my hair.  I clarified first and then treated my hair with a cayenne pepper/peppermint oil infused Bhringraj oil.  I can definitely feel the tingle!  I covered with two plastic grocery bags and a thick shower cap.  I have about 3 more hours to go before I rinse.
> 
> Little man is sitting with Brahmi/Amla tea under a plastic cap and wool cap.  Hubby is in the cleansing stage, b/c he was napping.  He's got a Neem/Shikakai/Peppermint oil cleanser on his scalp and hair.  I'm hoping it'll help with his dandruff.
> 
> Doggie was treated yesterday to a wash and MT condition.  I usually spray his coat weekly with a Tea Tree Oil/Water mix and then brush him.  I think I might add a squirt of conditioner to it.



Wow it is a family affair today. 

I am sitting with dc and I think I may take a nap before I rinse it out.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I notice it is strong but I have not pulled on it to see that point lol and not going to either



 Shadiyah the last time i tried to pull one out i gave up bc it was too hard to pull it! So i just waited until i could get to my scissors


----------



## Shadiyah

You I have been meaning to say a little about this some time ago but forgot. I see everyone talking about steamers and buying steamers for their hair and I remember back in 2006 I use to get my hair steamed every week and I really didn't see anything that it use to do for my hair. That is doing the time that my hair was breaking off a lot but I didn't understand what was going on. Like I said a long time ago I really think it was the kind of henna I was using that broke my hair off because I was just buying any old kind of thing out of the grocery store. But the thing I am saying about the steamer what I saw back then is not making me want to stick that money out for one.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I have been seeing alot of talk about steamers. However i rarely use heat anyhow. I usually use indirect heat to do my leave in sometimes but thats about it. Whats so different about the steamer thats causing all the hype? 
On another note ladies, i am 10 weeks post relaxer and want to see if i can stretch it to 12 weeks. Im really ready to realax though. Can't stand the NAPS lol although its not as bad as im used to since being on LHCF. My new growth is much more manageable now so thanks for the info ladies!!! You guys are like my HHJ family and I love you all


----------



## Shadiyah

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have been seeing alot of talk about steamers. However i rarely use heat anyhow. I usually use indirect heat to do my leave in sometimes but thats about it. Whats so different about the steamer thats causing all the hype?
> On another note ladies, i am 10 weeks post relaxer and want to see if i can stretch it to 12 weeks. Im really ready to realax though. Can't stand the NAPS lol although its not as bad as im used to since being on LHCF. My new growth is much more manageable now so thanks for the info ladies!!! You guys are like my HHJ family and I love you all



SincerelyBeautiful I don't know and I think it was opening up the pores but I don't know except moisture.


----------



## Meritamen

Washed my hair yesterday; I'm finding it easier to detangle but harder to wash all the conditioner out. I put my hair in twists afterward and let it air dry like that. Running low on the Qhemet Aeithiopika Butter and AOHC and since it is in short supply I will probably look for new brands to try - maybe Oyin or KBB.
I think I'm getting closer to APL but I'm not allowing myself to stretch my hair until May to keep me from obsessing.


----------



## LexaKing

Just got my length check tank top, I'm so excited to see the progress with it  I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## Seamonster

Meritamen I am getting close to APL too. Think I am obsessing about it. Every since I cut out most of my layers, I have been loving the way my hair is growing out; hoping to be APL soon.


----------



## Meritamen

Seamonster Yeah, I just want to get to APL so I can be on my way to BSL and finally have some proof. Because right now I have this routine and so far I have seen results but I want that undeniable proof that long hair is obtainable for me. To stop obsessing I'm going to get my hair braided up and keep it in that style for 3 months.


----------



## Shadiyah

Hair lazy day. I thought I wanted to do my hair today but it turned into being lazy today because I didn't get a lot of sleep today. I want to check my hair so bad but I am fighting back the urge. I don't know who I will get to take this next picture so I can see it myself lol My last picture was taken on 1.25 so I think it is really too soon to check I am trying to wait until June.


----------



## LexaKing

Ok here is my hair after my trim a week ago, and my new length shirt. Looks like im between a 2 and 3...


----------



## LexaKing

Maybe this is a better picture  Whats strange is my hair seems to already be growing out of my even trim.... hmmm


----------



## SmilingElephant

LexaKing your hair looks great! Don't cut it too much to keep it even...usually when growing your hair out it doesn't necessarily stay even. I would wait to hit another milestone before trying to even it out again....but it looks good to me!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol!! I cannot believe that we have kept this thread going since November of 2010! I really appreciate you all for keeping it afloat


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> LexaKing your hair looks great! Don't cut it too much to keep it even...usually when growing your hair out it doesn't necessarily stay even. I would wait to hit another milestone before trying to even it out again....but it looks good to me!



SmilingElephant Thank You! Your right about letting it grow and not worrying about it being completely even. I don't plan on trimming at least till June-July.  I love this thread


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I have been wanting to tell you this all day. After I was reading over that thread curly girl vs tightly curl I just started messing with my hair as usual lol. I am getting ready to do it again after typing this. But I took a spray bottle and my conditioner and saturated my hair and plaited it in 4 sections. I know how we talked about how plaits just do not work with our hair but that is why I use the water and conditioner and I mean a lot of conditioner. It was dry when I got up and I took the plaits out and then ran my hair under water I applied mixed chicks to soaking wet hair and put alterna frizz correcting styling lotion on top of that. Let it dry.

I have to tell you that my hair looked magnificent. I loved it I have to do it all over again.  lol well let me get back to my hair.

Oh I forgot to tell you I detangled once the conditioner was in and then plaited it. I just want to not have to cut my ends so I am trying anything at this point lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I have been wanting to tell you this all day. After I was reading over that thread curly girl vs tightly curl I just started messing with my hair as usual lol. I am getting ready to do it again after typing this. But I took a spray bottle and my conditioner and saturated my hair and plaited it in 4 sections. I know how we talked about how plaits just do not work with our hair but that is why I use the water and conditioner and I mean a lot of conditioner. It was dry when I got up and I took the plaits out and then ran my hair under water I applied mixed chicks to soaking wet hair and put alterna frizz correcting styling lotion on top of that. Let it dry.
> 
> I have to tell you that my hair looked magnificent. I loved it I have to do it all over again.  lol well let me get back to my hair.
> 
> Oh I forgot to tell you I detangled once the conditioner was in and then plaited it. I just want to not have to cut my ends so I am trying anything at this point lol



Lol! That sounds like a lot...but that's interesting. Do you think the conditioner made it better?


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol! That sounds like a lot...but that's interesting. Do you think the conditioner made it better?



SmilingElephant girl yeah. I was smoothing the crap out of those ends. I took that detangle comb I got from deman and I used that first and then I plait after and I get to smoothing with my fingers to make sure there are no knots and I also curl the ends with my fingers. I think by doing this I get to hold on to my ends and avoid splits and my curls were more stretched out too. You should try it it was not a lot of work. spray bottle and the conditioner. I have found out this much the more you smooth out those ends the less trouble you have out of your hair. always pulls down from the root to the ends until it is well saturated. you will feel the big difference try it today and let me know how it felt. I have so many new hairs that are growing and it is not behaving like my old hair they are fly aways and they are sticking out so I have to tame them before they start looking like split ends. and I have never used the mixed chicks on dripping wet hair before and this is making a big difference.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

LexaKing said:


> How often will you ladies be posting length updates on here? 1/3/6 months? I'll be excited to see everyones progress through the year


 

I plan on posting within the next week or so. I was planning on March, June, September, and December.


----------



## LexaKing

Trini_Chutney said:
			
		

> I plan on posting within the next week or so. I was planning on March, June, September, and December.



My sig pic was taken this week, so I think my next update will be around the end of May. But I'll be checking in often. Plus mu album has my hair progress every month. I can't wait for you to share your pix Trini_Chutney


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah Yeah i get good results when i take my time to smooth out my hair when doing wash n go's i just never thought it would help with plaits. I have to work today so i'm gonna be lazy with my hair and just spray it with water and refresh my curls 

I'm really loving my Hair One Argan and Noodle Head curl cream combo..i like the way my hair feels soft and smells SO good afterward! And it comes out beautifully!


----------



## Shadiyah

I did it again last night and co wash today and it turned out just lovely I will try this until henna day. I don't see the fly aways from the new hair as much. 

So I will keep you up to date on how it goes and how much length i gain from this.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Havent posted in here for a while since starting work full time and school part time but Im still headed toward my goal of full wl unstretched but ive reached a little goal almost my longest layer is almost wl straightened after a 1/4 inch trim(i self trim that much every 2 months). I tried not to show so much of my body this time.....lol. I meed get one of those shirts. First pic is 7/2011 second one is from today.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Havent posted in here for a while since starting work full time and school part time but Im still headed toward my goal of full wl unstretched but ive reached a little goal almost my longest layer is almost wl straightened after a 1/4 inch trim(i self trim that much every 2 months). I tried not to show so much of my body this time.....lol. I meed get one of those shirts. First pic is 7/2011 second one is from today.



Alllll i have to say is !!!! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Seamonster

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Havent posted in here for a while since starting work full time and school part time but Im still headed toward my goal of full wl unstretched but ive reached a little goal almost my longest layer is almost wl straightened after a 1/4 inch trim(i self trim that much every 2 months). I tried not to show so much of my body this time.....lol. I meed get one of those shirts. First pic is 7/2011 second one is from today.



Oh my God, Oh my God, :droolings That hair, gorgeous! Grabs chest like Fred in Sanford and Son, 'Elizabeth, I am coming to join you.'


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Thanks but it wouldnt be like this without the great tips and advice from LHCF!


----------



## MzSwift

_*pauses and stares at AuNaturalMaMa 's gorgeous mane..._

_*wipes drool*_

Yeah, uh..so here's my lil' update. LoL

Here's my twistout from Friday:




















And I forgot to post pix of last month's mini-braids.  This is my go-to protective style.  They look better as they get frizzy and curly but I don't have any pix of them like that.  Here they are freshly done:













I only length check every six months.  I can't wait to see where I am in June!


----------



## MzSwift

I don't remember if I posted my 2011 progress pix in this thread but after looking at these, I'm soo inspired!  I hope that it inspires other ladies as well!

April 2011







August 2011








December 2011


----------



## MzSwift

^^I'm only giving myself the line after APL..to be fair. LoL 

Again, I can't wait to see where I am in June!


----------



## ImanAdero

MzSwift said:
			
		

> ^^I'm only giving myself the line after APL..to be fair. LoL
> 
> Again, I can't wait to see where I am in June!



You have made awesome progress!

I feel like my hair has been stagnant recently. But I DO know it's growing. Tomorrow my poetic justice Janet Jackson braids go in an will stay in for as long as I can stand! However I eased my hair yesterday and although it's dry, my WNG is still deranged so good stuff!

Anywho, I've just rede used what I'm going to do after I reach my WL goal in 2013... I will cut it (a good 10-12) inches and donate it to locks of love. I feel like many black women don't donate so I want to do that. 

Anywho, HHG! I'll put a pic up of my braids when they're done.


----------



## LexaKing

MzSwift said:


> I don't remember if I posted my 2011 progress pix in this thread but after looking at these, I'm soo inspired!  I hope that it inspires other ladies as well!
> 
> April 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 2011



MzSwift You hair is simply beautiful! Amazing progress!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift your hair is AMAZING!!!! That is awesome progress!!!

I simply shampooed and DC last nite. I used my AO HSR shampoo and i used AO Island Naturals conditioner to detangle and deep condition with as i showered. That condiitoner has amazing slip! The only other conditioner that works like that for me is the Oyin Honey Hemp...i haven't used that in a while! If you can get past the smell...its not bad but smells...medicinal...try it out!

Since i dusted my ends while my hair is straight i'm dedicated to nourish my ends


----------



## Trini_Chutney

LexaKing said:


> My sig pic was taken this week, so I think my next update will be around the end of May. But I'll be checking in often. Plus mu album has my hair progress every month. I can't wait for you to share your pix Trini_Chutney



LexaKing I was way too lazy with my DCing to do it this weekend erplexed. I'm going to DC during the week in prep for flat ironing next weekend .


----------



## MzSwift

Thank you so much, ladies! <3

I was so busy thinking that my hair was not growing fast enough.  Well, those pix sure shut my mouth!!  

Hair update:  Sitting now with a BAC (brahmi/amla/cassia) paste on my hair.  This makes doing a paste two weekends in a row.  I usually just add them to my cowashing condish.  Let's see what kind of difference this makes...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- I told you your hair was getting long on Friday & those pics just supported my stance


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Ladies, I just had the WORST detangling session of my life last night  I did everything wrong and I really paid for it...I have not lost that much hair since I detangled after having microbraids for 9 weeks  I was wearing a w n g this week, waiting for the weekend to come so I could wash, DC and install another set of mini twists. Well, weeks of not detangling + not washing in sections + wearing a w 'n g for 11 days= DISASTER.  I had so many knots that appeared and trying to comb through them, I actually pulled out whole curls!!!! I was so stunned...I got frustrated made everything worse when I should have just regrouped or tried it again in the morning. But I had to sing at church today, so I had no choice but to keep going. It was a mess  I am very thankful I have thick hair, otherwise I would be in serious trouble  But I did learn my lesson. Last time I wore a w 'n g was early last October-ish when my hair was 6" and now @ 9", it tangles way too much to wear that style.  I have 4a hair, that is not my testimony  So I learned:

1. NO MORE WASH 'N GOS
2. I must wash & detangle my hair in sections, no being tired & trying to take shortcuts
3. My wide tooth comb isn't as wide as I thought 
4. Accept that my hair HATES protein (unless it is in a balancing condish like AO GPB)
5. STOP BREAKING LHCF CARDINAL RULES 

Thanks for letting me vent ladies!


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks girl!  And thanks again for coming out on Friday!


----------



## MzSwift

Aww. Hang in there, Sunshine! ((HUG))


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Ladies, I just had the WORST detangling session of my life last night  I did everything wrong and I really paid for it...I have not lost that much hair since I detangled after having microbraids for 9 weeks  I was wearing a w n g this week, waiting for the weekend to come so I could wash, DC and install another set of mini twists. Well, weeks of not detangling + not washing in sections + wearing a w 'n g for 11 days= DISASTER.  I had so many knots that appeared and trying to comb through them, I actually pulled out whole curls!!!! I was so stunned...I got frustrated made everything worse when I should have just regrouped or tried it again in the morning. But I had to sing at church today, so I had no choice but to keep going. It was a mess  I am very thankful I have thick hair, otherwise I would be in serious trouble  But I did learn my lesson. Last time I wore a w 'n g was early last October-ish when my hair was 6" and now @ 9", it tangles way too much to wear that style.  I have 4a hair, that is not my testimony  So I learned:
> 
> 1. NO MORE WASH 'N GOS
> 2. I must wash & detangle my hair in sections, no being tired & trying to take shortcuts
> 3. My wide tooth comb isn't as wide as I thought
> 4. Accept that my hair HATES protein (unless it is in a balancing condish like AO GPB)
> 5. STOP BREAKING LHCF CARDINAL RULES
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent ladies!



A wash n go for eleven days?!  lol

I'm sorry about your mishap tho...that sucks. How long do you usually leave your wng's in? My limit is 3 days!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- Thanks hon! And I had fun on Friday! 

@SmilingElephant- I know, I deserve a whipping for my destructive hair behavior  I haven't worn one in almost 5 months and I've only been natural for 9 months  But when I wore them last summer, I kept them for 1-2 days, then co-washed, detangled, and wore a fresh w 'n g. I think maybe since my hair has grown so much since then, it doesn't like them anymore...I was just too lazy to detangle until last night & two weeks is too long to allow my hair to be shrunken and not detangle SMH I don't know what I was thinking  I felt like crying, but I just reminded myself that it is just hair, I have plenty left, & I brought this on myself erplexed I was trying to avoid putting in mini twists again  Now I am racing to put in another PS after I saw the shed hair strangle & decapitate my curls  I almost passed out when I saw two fully formed curls on my sink


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> I don't remember if I posted my 2011 progress pix in this thread but after looking at these, I'm soo inspired!  I hope that it inspires other ladies as well!
> 
> April 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 2011



MAN I can not believe how much growth you are getting in 4 months. That is so great.


----------



## Shadiyah

well last night I did henna a week early because I got this urge to try indigo. I have to say that I love it. It took just a little of my red away. Like it looks brownish. It really toned it down. 

Taking a shower and co washing is really becoming very enjoyable because my hair just be sticking on my back.


----------



## Shadiyah

It is very dry around here. Where where where are you???


----------



## SmilingElephant

....uh... hey 

I'm here! I have simply been doing my wash n go's with my co wash conditioner and my curl cream...everyday. My curls are starting to hang more I bought myself 2 bottles of the V05 Shea Cashmere conditioner which smells like vanilla cookies, I also bought a liter bottle of Oyin Honey Hemp and a reg. size bottle of Hair Dew...i like to use Hair dew as a leave in Sometimes as a refresher/moisturizer on the days i don't redo my wash n go and i put my curls up in a puff or something.

I really like the curl cream instead of the gel. With gel i feel i have to add other stuff to keep it from being so crunchy and hard. The curl cream leaves my hair feeling soft to the touch and fluffy when my WnG is a few days old.


----------



## Shadiyah

I really don't mind the crunch because once I run my hands over the crunch with a little jojoba oil on my fingers my hair becomes fuller. I don't like gel on my hair at all because it don't give me the look at I want on my hair when it drys. But you know mixed chicks leave your hair crunchy once it drys and I just run my hands over my hair and work the crunch out and my hair ends up so full. I need the that fullness because my hair is so thin.


----------



## Shadiyah

well yall this is the look that I am going for. This is what I want my curls to look like.


----------



## LexaKing

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> well yall this is the look that I am going for. This is what I want my curls to look like.



Ooooo pretty!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA

MzSwift said:


> _*pauses and stares at @AuNaturalMaMa 's gorgeous mane..._
> 
> _*wipes drool*_
> 
> Yeah, uh..so here's my lil' update. LoL
> 
> I only length check every six months. I can't wait to see where I am in June!


 
AuNaturalMaMa's and MzSwift;

Two different heads of hair but both beautiful.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=171298 said:
			
		

> MzSwift[/USER];15412165]I don't remember if I posted my 2011 progress pix in this thread but after looking at these, I'm soo inspired! I hope that it inspires other ladies as well!


 
That is inspiring. It looks like you went from SL to APL to BSB/BSL in 1 year. Where you BSB/BSL at the end of December?

Whatever it was, it was fabulous progress. Can't wait to see your hair in June either.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah said:


> ...
> 
> Taking a shower and co washing is really becoming very enjoyable because my hair just be sticking on my back.


 
I can't wait until my braids do that!!


----------



## MzSwift

faithVA said:


> That is inspiring. It looks like you went from SL to APL to BSB/BSL in 1 year. Where you BSB/BSL at the end of December?
> 
> Whatever it was, it was fabulous progress. Can't wait to see your hair in June either.


 
Thanks so much faithVA ! 

I think I was _between_ shoulder blade but I'm going for _below _shoulder blade as my next milestone.  After that it's my bottom rib bone.  I guess that would be MBL b/c it's slightly higher than WL on me.

I try to do official length checks every June and December but the pix I posted were from my impatient in-between checks.

Thank you so much for compliments and encouragement! <3


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

**Lurking**

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

I am so excited for us all. I remember where we all started from.....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I finished my latest mini twist install yesterday.  I will keep these in for a month.  I like not having to worry about doing my hair  I wish I knew a way to speed this process up! It went much faster when I blow dried first the first time I installed them, but I didn't want to use any unnecessary heat.  It made my hair feel a bit dry.  So the last 3 times I have installed them, I have done a braidout first to stretch my hair. But it increases my install time by 3-4 hours, so if I can't find a better alternative, I may have to go back to blow drying first...any suggestions ladies?


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I finished my latest mini twist install yesterday.  I will keep these in for a month.  I like not having to worry about doing my hair  I wish I knew a way to speed this process up! It went much faster when I blow dried first the first time I installed them, but I didn't want to use any unnecessary heat.  It made my hair feel a bit dry.  So the last 3 times I have installed them, I have done a braidout first to stretch my hair. But it increases my install time by 3-4 hours, so if I can't find a better alternative, I may have to go back to blow drying first...any suggestions ladies?




Try sectioning your hair off in like 4-6 sections....set your front part(s) the way you want them.

Take 1 section aloose(if that sounds country i'm sorry but i am) and then section that one section, into the size sections you want your twists to be...do each section the same way.

For me this helped BIG time....i learned this method from my sister...she understands how short my attention span is....instead of 8 hours of twisting...it takes me about 5....but that's for my small twists.


----------



## kaytorry

Hey ladies!  Just checking in and showing my progress thus far.  I have been deep conditioning weekly, moisturizing and sealing every other day.  Recently I have been blow drying and flat ironing my hair. Hopefully I can still retain length and keep it growing with this change in my regimen.


----------



## LexaKing

kaytorry Beautiful!!! Thick!!! And super Healthy looking hair!!!! Thanks for the update, it is inspiring


----------



## Shadiyah

kaytorry said:


> View attachment 140869
> 
> Hey ladies!  Just checking in and showing my progress thus far.  I have been deep conditioning weekly, moisturizing and sealing every other day.  Recently I have been blow drying and flat ironing my hair. Hopefully I can still retain length and keep it growing with this change in my regimen.



kaytorry your hair is gorgeous. It looks so thick.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

SmilingElephant- Do you have any pics of your twists? I really like your idea of sectioning into 4-6 big sections and then going from there.  I would like to see how small your twists are bc I think I want to move from mini twists to small twists  The time investment is just too great! Cutting out 3h would be heavenly


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> SmilingElephant- Do you have any pics of your twists? I really like your idea of sectioning into 4-6 big sections and then going from there.  I would like to see how small your twists are bc I think I want to move from mini twists to small twists  The time investment is just too great! Cutting out 3h would be heavenly



LilMissSunshine5 Yeah! Here's the thread i made the first time i did em: Small Twists!!

I just do not have the patience to do mini twists....i simply can NOT do it!
With small twists i just make sure they're the size of my pinky....but i have really skinny fingers too soo.......but they are bigger than the size of a mini twist!


----------



## Shadiyah

so in the middle of the night I did what was a much needed trim. I tried everything that I could save them because I was due for a trim last month but I past. I had already had my hair separated in twist that I had saturated in conditioner and had dried by the time I decided to do it. I have to tell you it was the best thing to do on how to trim my hair. I have always done it while it was in curls but this way I got every section of my head and I could see it because it was sectioned and I could clip it away easily. 

Now my curls have bounce again lol. I hated to lose my length but it will be back in no time.


----------



## LexaKing

Shadiyah How much did you trim? My hair also has so much more bounce and life right after a trim. It sucks losing the length, but just think it'll grow back healthier and quickly


----------



## Shadiyah

LexaKing said:


> Shadiyah How much did you trim? My hair also has so much more bounce and life right after a trim. It sucks losing the length, but just think it'll grow back healthier and quickly



Well I hate measuring the hair because then I would cry. but I am going to say I didn't take no more than 1/2" in some spots.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah...i know the feeling! I hate trimming my hair because i don't want to lose ANY length..but ain't nothin like fresh ends!

Im just being lazy today y'all. I took a loooooooong nap...and now i feel like im gonna be up all nite Guess i can spend time trackin packages


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Hello ladies!

Quick update:

Since my last set-back, I've been nursing my hair back to health with regular henna treatments (now I have a nice red tint to my hair), co-washing, moisturising and keeping it in two jumbo two-strand flat twists with the ends tucked in. I've managed to regain almost two of the four inches I had to cut off and my hair is softer and stronger! On my way to APL!


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I am on my way back to APL too. I cut out most of my thin layers at the beginning of the year in hopes of becoming a nice thick SL then APL. Well Yesterday my braid out come to a full neck length so I think I must be full shoulder length now. Woot! Woot! Look out APL I come.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah...i know the feeling! I hate trimming my hair because i don't want to lose ANY length..but ain't nothin like fresh ends!
> 
> Im just being lazy today y'all. I took a loooooooong nap...and now i feel like im gonna be up all nite Guess i can spend time trackin packages



SmilingElephant I know my curls are banging but I know it will not be long before I get that length back. 

I guess you will be up with me, I am up every night I sleep during the day. I am really hoping I can skip June trimming.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I know my curls are banging but I know it will not be long before I get that length back.
> 
> I guess you will be up with me, I am up every night I sleep during the day. I am really hoping I can skip June trimming.



I have horrible insomnia....im actually going thru an episode of hypomania and i get really bad with my sleeping habits. I've been so impulsive lately.... I'm glad i have something like hair to do to calm me down some. I have real a hard time focusing and concentrating and i just do not feel like myself lately.

I'm thinking about getting back on my meds bc all this "watching for signs" isn't working all that well anymore

I hope i can skip June too....i think i'll be able to as long as i stick to my regimen. I was SHOCKED to see my ends were actually very healthy when i flat ironed...all i had to do was dust them. I don't use a lot of protein in my regimen tho....everything i use is mainly moisture.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah....you tapped out on me tho? I'm still awake.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I am still up I do not go to bed until like 8am lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I have horrible insomnia....im actually going thru an episode of hypomania and i get really bad with my sleeping habits. I've been so impulsive lately.... I'm glad i have something like hair to do to calm me down some. I have real a hard time focusing and concentrating and i just do not feel like myself lately.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting back on my meds bc all this "watching for signs" isn't working all that well anymore
> 
> I hope i can skip June too....i think i'll be able to as long as i stick to my regimen. I was SHOCKED to see my ends were actually very healthy when i flat ironed...all i had to do was dust them. I don't use a lot of protein in my regimen tho....everything i use is mainly moisture.



SmilingElephant I say if you see the  signs then get the meds now you don't want to wait to long.


----------



## ScorpioLove

i think i can officially join this thread now . my hair's growth rate has always been pretty slow but yesterday i pulled a small section of my "lead hairs" and it was tickling bsl   im sooo excited 

so only about 6 more inches and i've retained about 6 or 7 inches from the start of my journey about a year and a half ago.

going to get really serious about my vitamins now and i think i can finally slow down on my trimming because i think i have cut out all the damage that was done a couple years ago 
(she permed my hair from root to tip--> serious breakage +heat abuse+no heat protection ever+ fine strands= finding hair boards)


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Welcome ScorpioLove!!!! 

Checking in ladies! I just relaxed a week ago and this morning i washed, did a protein treatment and i deep conditioned. I also did a length check and found out that suprisingly to me im now APL which I have never been before. Im super excited and cant wait to reach my WL goal next year. I will post some pics soon. I just thought I would let you guys know whats been going on thus far!!! Thanks for all your support ladies!!!


----------



## LexaKing

SincerelyBeautiful CONGRATS on APL! Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## Meritamen

Dropping out of the challenge. Don't think I'm gonna make it. Peace.


----------



## SmilingElephant

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Welcome ScorpioLove!!!!
> 
> Checking in ladies! I just relaxed a week ago and this morning i washed, did a protein treatment and i deep conditioned. I also did a length check and found out that suprisingly to me im now APL which I have never been before. Im super excited and cant wait to reach my WL goal next year. I will post some pics soon. I just thought I would let you guys know whats been going on thus far!!! Thanks for all your support ladies!!!



 Congrats! I know you feelin good! Swang it girl!



Meritamen said:


> Dropping out of the challenge. Don't think I'm gonna make it. Peace.



But...But......But why?


----------



## Shadiyah

I just had to tell you all this I know that I said yesterday how my curls were popping from the new trim. but forreal they are the best. even the front that was straight is curling now. 

I see that I have to keep up with my trims because it really seem to be good for my hair and like they say it allows your hair to get more oxygen. 

SincerelyBeautiful congrats!!! 

ScorpioLove welcome

Meritamen I am so sorry to hair that. I think you should continue you never know how far you may get.


----------



## Seamonster

I am just concentrating on getting/keeping my shoulder length full from the scalp, and attaining a thick APL for now.

Congratulations SincerelyBeautiful looking forward to seeing your pictures.

Meritamen The longest my hair has ever been is Full APL, grazing shoulder blade. I really have no idea if my hair can make this goal, ever lol, when I go to YT, I don't see very many WL African American of any hair texture. Who knows where this journey will take us.  I like your siggie picture.

ETA: I don't know too many WL. I live in a mostly white area, with a lot of Asians. Very few waist length lots of BSL, grazing MBL. But those thick pretty trimmed waist length I see on LHCF


----------



## LexaKing

Meritamen Awwwww....don't leave us chicka  We still got so much time, you gotta have hope!


----------



## Meritamen

Thanks ladies but I don't think I'm gonna make it to WL in 2013, maybe 2014. I'm slowing my roll and focusing on making it to APL by December 2012 and then BSL in 2013. So, yeah, my second year of growing out my hair has been one setback after another. Two months away from my 2nd year anniversary and I _still_ have 3 inches go before I make it to APL. _I've been waiting on those 3 inches to grow in forever now!_  I just want some long hair cascading down my back already.
Ok, full stop. I'm just going to make a blog post to vent instead of complaining on 50-11 threads.  Growing my hair is just a hobby but it's starting to get on my nerves. 
... Anyway, I'll stay in the thread as an "unofficial" member rooting you ladies on.


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^I understand!

Maybe too you wanna give your hair a break....like not focus on it for a while...just do a simple regimen like wash 1-2x out the week and do your deep condition and leave it alone. Whenever i get too anxious about hair growth i try to focus on doing something else...and then when i decide to finally go back to focusing on it...i see the progress

You are always welcomed here tho!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just sulfate shampooed and i am currently deep conditioning with my Oyin Honey Hemp...i LOVE the smell and what it does! It's a happy,wholesome...makes me feel healthy scent It smells like a Dreamsicle!

I am gonna put my hair in chunky twists for a chunky twistout fro....and i think im gonna go and get me something to eat...i want some shrimp fried rice with soy sauce!


----------



## faithVA

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Welcome @ScorpioLove!!!!
> 
> Checking in ladies! I just relaxed a week ago and this morning i washed, did a protein treatment and i deep conditioned. I also did a length check and found out that suprisingly to me im now APL which I have never been before. Im super excited and cant wait to reach my WL goal next year. I will post some pics soon. I just thought I would let you guys know whats been going on thus far!!! Thanks for all your support ladies!!!


 
Congratulations SincerelyBeautiful on reaching APL. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I have been leaving more and more conditioner in my hair after the last rinse now. I still use the mixed chicks under it but I wanted to try this curly girl method or tightly curled because I still use cones but I wanted to try this to see how it would work for me.

I also been searching and destroying these knots on the ends. I find that the hairs that been causing frizz have knots on the end of them so I have just been doing that thru out the night.


----------



## MzSwift

Meritamen 
Don't feel bad about your growth.  I didn't hit APL until after my 2 year nappiversary.


----------



## MzSwift

Hair day in my house.  I'm ready to wig it for another week.
A new, well-paying job is in my future.  This one is costing me a lot of years off of my life!


----------



## RENIBELL

SmilingElephant said:


> I just sulfate shampooed and i am currently deep conditioning with my Oyin Honey Hemp...i LOVE the smell and what it does! It's a happy,wholesome...makes me feel healthy scent It smells like a Dreamsicle!
> 
> I am gonna put my hair in chunky twists for a chunky twistout fro....and i think im gonna go and get me something to eat...i want some shrimp fried rice with soy sauce!





SmilingElephant

Can you add me to this Challenge  
Hoping to get some ideas from you ladies on here on making waist Lenght
Good Luck everyone.!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

RENIBELL said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> Can you add me to this Challenge
> Hoping to get some ideas from you ladies on here on making waist Lenght
> Good Luck everyone.!!!



RENIBELL all you gotta do is "thank" the OP in the thread...and !!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Some inspiration for us all:

Look at her hair!

empressri I'm sorry but...i saw this last nite and...i can't get over it!!  If you're reading this...how often do you flat iron your hair?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have not taken my twists out since i put em in 2 days ago...just been sluggin around the house...in my bonnet.

Funny story...my hair toy came today. And so did my sister's stuff she won in a giveaway...i mean the hair toy is cute...but her box of stuff made me feel like..

I told her she was ruining my moment!...I had been waiting for over a week for that hair toy to get here...and then she stomped on my moment with her box of stuff!! ....but she got some good stuff tho...one of the items was a full sized bottle of Terrassentials...the lavender scented one. It smells SO good!

I wanna win a giveaway too..!!! lol...i'm so dramatic!


----------



## empressri

SmilingElephant said:


> Some inspiration for us all:
> 
> Look at her hair!
> 
> empressri I'm sorry but...i saw this last nite and...i can't get over it!!  If you're reading this...how often do you flat iron your hair?




SmilingElephant

Two or three times a year and then I get a trim. I stay far away from heat!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Oh okay...bc I was bout to pull my flat iron out last nite...just to swang my hair again! Lol!!!


----------



## varaneka

My hair is about MBL 3 years after my BC. I'm joining! So far I've just been alternating with Matrix So Silver shampoo (for whitening), and leaving Organix Brazilian Keratin Conditioner & the Awapuhi Ginger restorative mask, vegan mayo, organic unrefined coconut oil.... any suggestions? I don't use heat (yet) lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

varaneka said:


> My hair is about MBL 3 years after my BC. I'm joining! So far I've just been alternating with *Matrix So Silver shampoo (for whitening*), and leaving Organix Brazilian Keratin Conditioner & the Awapuhi Ginger restorative mask, vegan mayo, organic unrefined coconut oil.... any suggestions? I don't use heat (yet) lol



Hey! I'm just curious...what are you whitening your hair for? I rarely hear of ppl using whitening shampoos...


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am in the hospital but I brought all my goodies with me. I have changed over to no sulfate shampoo and loving the oranix macadamia oil. love it so far and I have tried it on my family hair. I am working on no cones conditioner but will not be leaving cones alone totally because mixed chicks leave in. I leave the conditioner in my hair now and then put the mixed chicks leave in over it. It is working out just fine right now.  

I co washed my hair because I left for the hospital and I left it straight so it would be easier to take care of my hair covered. I apply the conditioner to it day and night and coconut oil twist the ends and cover it back up. I will be in here for 5 days so that will be a long rest for my hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I just sprayed my hair with my water aloe vera mix and placed conditioner up and down my hair and pulled it back. I may rinse it when I wash up once I come back from my MRI in the morning.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok so I have been super lazy for the past 3 days. I have done absolutely nothing but wear my satin bonnet smh....I know, I'm ashamed ladies. So today I moisturized and sealed and threw my hair back into a low pony. I been really wanting braids. Maybe kinky twists or box braids. Something to keep my ends completely hidden and non touchable for at least two to three months. My hair grows very well with braids. So I really been thinking about getting them. Plus it's about to get hella hot outside so braids is a great option, especially when u just wanna get up and go!


----------



## Shadiyah

http://www.walgreens.com/search/results.jsp?Ntt=organix&x=160&y=102

Don't know how long this sale is for but I just ordered buy 1 get 1 free. Organix products.


----------



## MzSwift

((BIG HUG)) Shadiyah !


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> ((BIG HUG)) Shadiyah !



MzSwift thanks alot 

oh from the reading I am doing Whipped Creme Ends Hydration Leave-In & Moisturizer is very good moisturized I know I have been using it a lot but it has all the right stuff from reading the science of the black hair lol


----------



## RENIBELL

Shadiyah said:


> well I am in the hospital but I brought all my goodies with me. I have changed over to no sulfate shampoo and loving the oranix macadamia oil. love it so far and I have tried it on my family hair. I am working on no cones conditioner but will not be leaving cones alone totally because mixed chicks leave in. I leave the conditioner in my hair now and then put the mixed chicks leave in over it. It is working out just fine right now.
> 
> I co washed my hair because I left for the hospital and I left it straight so it would be easier to take care of my hair covered. I apply the conditioner to it day and night and coconut oil twist the ends and cover it back up. I will be in here for 5 days so that will be a long rest for my hair.



Shadiyah
r u okay?,why are you in hospital?


----------



## Shadiyah

RENIBELL said:


> Shadiyah
> r u okay?,why are you in hospital?



RENIBELL I have MS. So I am getting steroids infusion.


----------



## RENIBELL

Shadiyah said:


> RENIBELL I have MS. So I am getting steroids infusion.



Shadiyah

so sorry to hear that. Stay strong


----------



## Seamonster

Shadiyah Be good to yourself


----------



## Shadiyah

Seamonster thank you I will. Feeling a little better and can walk on my feet now without them hurting so bad. 

I have been taking care of my hair but can't wait to get home to wash all the build up out of my hair.


----------



## LexaKing

Shadiyah Thanks for posting about the organix! I bought some today at walgreens and it smells soooo AMAZING! THX again, hope you fell better soon!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Wow Shadiyah...you are in my prayers! I'm sorry...i hope you feel better. Get some rest!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> well I am in the hospital but I brought all my goodies with me. I have changed over to no sulfate shampoo and loving the oranix macadamia oil. love it so far and I have tried it on my family hair. I am working on no cones conditioner but will not be leaving cones alone totally because mixed chicks leave in. I leave the conditioner in my hair now and then put the mixed chicks leave in over it. It is working out just fine right now.
> 
> I co washed my hair because I left for the hospital and I left it straight so it would be easier to take care of my hair covered. I apply the conditioner to it day and night and coconut oil twist the ends and cover it back up. I will be in here for 5 days so that will be a long rest for my hair.



Hope you hit that recovery stride soon!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow Shadiyah...you are in my prayers! I'm sorry...i hope you feel better. Get some rest!



SmilingElephant thanks baby girl. I am getting rest, I think I go home tomorrow. I know my baby Sheba can not wait to see me.


----------



## Shadiyah

@[email protected] said:


> Hope you hit that recovery stride soon!



@blcbuty thanks you so much.


----------



## nucienuce1

Thank Ladies!!!!


----------



## afrochique

Shadiyah Get well soonest!

 DC my hair with a mix of Aphogee 2 min, Mane and Tail deep moisturizing conditioner and JBCO. My hair is pretty soft and manageable and I hardly lost any hair.
I intend to stretch my relaxer for my usual min of 26 weeks.
I also need to remember to take my vits.


----------



## LexaKing

My siggy is my new hair length update. I gained and retained .5-.75 of an inch in different parts of my hair. My ends are looking healthy still and I believe its been to M&S's EVERY night. Also I have taken my vitamins faithfully everyday for 2 months. Hopefully I will reach WL in 2013!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LexaKing said:


> My siggy is my new hair length update. I gained and retained .5-.75 of an inch in different parts of my hair. My ends are looking healthy still and I believe its been to M&S's EVERY night. Also I have taken my vitamins faithfully everyday for 2 months. Hopefully I will reach WL in 2013!



Get it girl!


----------



## LexaKing

Thank you


----------



## Shadiyah

this is so great. we still have almost 2 yrs. lol with my counting lol.


----------



## MzSwift

Wow LexaKing 
Your hair looks great!
I also believe in M&Sing daily.  It keeps my ends from tangling.

Update:  I'm taking down my cornrows that I've had in almost two weeks.  I know better than to keep them in that long but fortunately, I'm a fingerdetangling pro 

I'm gonna rock a puff tomorrow and then begin my mini braids installation.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welp....

I'm just sitting here with DC in my head..i'm using my Novex Chocolate conditioner so i smell like chocolate pudding right now.

I am still having the same ole routine with my hair so...nothing has really changed. Boring...i know


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff

Im joining! I'm excited about this one


----------



## LexaKing

SmilingElephant Sounds delicious! I love chocolate!


----------



## LexaKing

For some reason the right side of my hair always grows faster... You can see it in every picture!  I normally sleep on that side too.


----------



## Shadiyah

hey girls what's going on??? 

I am still massaging and about to henna which I started to hold off on but I see I have over 1/4" or 1/2" and I think that is great.


----------



## LexaKing

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> hey girls what's going on???
> 
> I am still massaging and about to henna which I started to hold off on but I see I have over 1/4" or 1/2" and I think that is great.



Hey Shadiyah  Still doing good here. How are you feeling?


----------



## jerseygurl

Still here. I have DC in my hair and will soon wash it out. I will probably put in medium to large braids with extension once it's dry


----------



## SmilingElephant

jerseygurl said:


> Still here. I have DC in my hair and will soon wash it out. I will probably put in medium to large braids with extension once it's dry



 I see me and you are on the same page today! Well....i didn't really deep condition.....i just shampooed my hair and let the conditioner sit in my hair as i showered. I think i'm gettin into that mode where i don't really care to do so much to my hair.....all i know is that it requires water and conditioner and a good shampooing every week....and it has to be detangled no more than every 3 days

Besides that the regimen stays the same....i had been wearing an updo this week...i'll post pics later...its so simple tho...just a flat-side-twist bouffant in the front and either a french roll or a curly puff in the back.

I am SO excited that i can make a french roll tho....with my hair in its natural state! Lol! I didn't think it was long enough til i tried it...well...i had to stretch it out some with chunky twists to do it...but still


----------



## Shadiyah

RocksMiAfroPuff said:


> Im joining! I'm excited about this one



RocksMiAfroPuff Welcome to the group we need you.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah...i hope you takin it easy mama! No stress, stay blessed


----------



## Shadiyah

LexaKing said:


> Hey Shadiyah  Still doing good here. How are you feeling?



LexaKing thanks so much for asking. I am not doing bad. I am sitting here in henna right now. I was going to let it grow out for a little while but I can not stand the 3 colors.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah...i hope you takin it easy mama! No stress, stay blessed



SmilingElephant I am I am just tired of going to take test. I was at a office today for 4 hrs to do a memory test.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I am I am just tired of going to take test. I was at a office today for 4 hrs to do a memory test.



Shadiyah Oh wow!!! I'm sorry! I hope they finally get to the nitty gritty of it all so you can stop going through all of this!


----------



## HoneyA

Hey all 

I just joined by thanking the first post. In 2010 I definitely had no plans of changing anything about my hair. I'm doing a long-term transition now though. I've already cut about 3 inches since August 2011. I'm snipping slowly.

The goal is to cut all my texturised ends off in August 2014 but I think I can grow it back to WL (stretched) by the end of 2013. It's at BSL stretched now including texturised ends. I keep it curly since the flat iron and hairdryer are not good for my hair at all and moisturise with S-Curl. I also use oils (Vatika, castor, sunflower for prepoos, etc.).

Regimen will stay the same:
-Wash and condition 1x or 2x  week with CON. 
-Moisturise daily or as needed. 
-My daily style is a braid-out updo for work.

We'll see how my hair progresses! I'll grow to WL for the challenge but I know that eventually I'll cut and maintain at MBL.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah Oh wow!!! I'm sorry! I hope they finally get to the nitty gritty of it all so you can stop going through all of this!



SmilingElephant they say it is MS.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant they say it is MS.



Shadiyah


----------



## afrochique

Shadiyah: I hope you feel better!


----------



## LexaKing

HoneyA Welcome!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hey beautifuls! My update pic is in my siggy. I am MBL now.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> Hey beautifuls! My update pic is in my siggy. I am MBL now.



You really doin the dang thang huh? Congrats lady! You are almost there! We have 8 months left...you're gonna be leaving us pretty soon


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant they say it is MS.



I really hate that you have to deal with that I really do. But you know what? You come across as a strong spirit and i know that you are enduring it the best that you can. Just don't put too much more on yourself than you can bear. 

We are all here for you Shadiyah and i love how there is so much love in this thread...we really do keep each other uplifted...even when the thread dies down some I appreciate that out of all of you...seriously.

 to all the newcomers! I know we've had quite a few join in! I hope you all enjoy and stick around. I'm so excited that you all are here and i love seeing progress pics....they keep me motivated. I've been gettin slightly lazy with my hair


----------



## Seamonster

Shadiyah  You are amazing


----------



## Shadiyah

I just want to say that you all make me want to cry. and yes I am being a big girl about it. I have stop sewing because of this but I have all of you who I have never met in person but it is as if we know each other and we do all support each other whether out in front or private we are there. I have to say my hair thanks you lol and I thank you so we are having a group hug.


----------



## Shadiyah

So I have decided to give whipped creme another few days of leading in curl definer duty. lol so silicones are on hold right now. but I am kinda missing my tighter curl so it maybe soon mixed chicks will be back in my life. 

I am still doing my castor oil mix for my scalp massage.


----------



## afrochique

Wigging my hair over 8 braids.


----------



## WyrdWay

I hope you ladies are haveing a good end of the week!

+ETA+
Accidently posted in WL 2013 instead of 2012


----------



## LexaKing

Checking in, all is good


----------



## Shadiyah

I am still trying my hair out away from cones. Just trying to baby my ends.


----------



## Shadiyah

Hey ladies!!! I have been busy trying to tame someone elses curls. It is always fun taking on new heads.


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!
Feeling a bit under the weather.
Converting mini braids into small-medium twists.  I plan to flat iron (not totally straight) for my end of the month length check.

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Awww.. Feel better MzSwift!

Im just checkin in too *comes on in to sweep up floors, wipe off counters*

How y'all doin?

I just thought about it....when should we all post our next length check pics or should we just continue to post as we feel?

I was gonna do one either next month or June.


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks SmilingE <3

I vote for whenever and when we make WL as check ins.  I love the pleasant surprise of finding new hair p0rn in the thread


----------



## LexaKing

Gonna do a length check the 29th. Hope everyone is doing well in their journey


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift I hope you are feeling better. 

I have been better but making it. my hair is hanging in there and I don't see any problems with it. what drives me crazy is that when I measure it it seems to be the same length.


----------



## afrochique

Hi everyone! 
I am still stretching my relaxer. I usually relax once or twice a year. I washed my hair on Monday night and it felt fabulous_ new growth and all. I have been thinking of not relaxing until December when I am 52 weeks post but we will see how that goes. 
I am also baggying my hair and co-washing at least 3times a week in this 80° TX weather.
HHG.


----------



## Shadiyah

man I do not like 2 or 3 day hair it leaves too much hair in the tub when I go to wash it. That really scared me until I realized that I had not washed my hair in like 2 days or so.


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks Shadiyah <3


----------



## Shadiyah

I have a new natural head to add to my collection lol. She starts tomorrow. My mother has not been doing so great because she got lazy. She is having breakage but I have change her to all natural products because you can not be lazy and use silicone products so I gave her some sulfate free and non silicone conditioner.


----------



## MzSwift

^^^Shadiyah, that's so cute!  I hope she follows your "orders".  Can't wait to hear about the differences in her hair with the new products.

Welp, it's family hair day in our house!

Little Man and Big Man were cleansed with a neem/shikakai/bhringraj/condish/tea tree, peppermint, lemon, grapeseed oil tea.  I added a squirt of castille soap for lather.   I didn't rinse them first I just squirted it onto their scalp, maassaged it in and covered with a plastic cap.  Hubby said he could feel it working.  Hopefully it helps with his dandruff.

While they were "processing" I washed w/my shikakai conditioner cleansing mix and then used the CON Argan Oil pak with a plastic cap and heat cap for about 20 minutes.  I've followed with my hibiscus conditioning mix and now I'm back under the plastic cap and heating cap.  

I rinsed the guys and now they have the hibiscus conditioning mix under their plastic caps.  It's so funny to see us all sitting around with plastic caps, wool caps and whatnot on our head. 

Our dog just kinda looks like he's thinking, "I'm glad I don't have to wear that stuff on my head." LoL  Speaking of the big guy, he's getting a sponge bath later after a good brushing.  Mama's been so busy!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Just checking in. I've been on a LHCF hiatus for a few months. I do that every year when it's time to renew. I'm still wigging, baggying, hiding my hair. I'm still using natural products, no cones, no sulfates, etc.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Shadiyah

This I don't understand. every time that I start using sulfate free shampoo and silicone free conditioner my hair gets tangled and dry. ???? can anyone tell me why? I have tried this 2 times the first time I went back to cones and sulfate. but co washing more than anything. 

No matter what I put on my hair it is still dry. I need to do something before I mess up my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah 
I think you have to allow a month or so for your hair to adjust. It is my understanding that it looks bad for a little while and then improves.  Did you clarify prior to starting the products?


----------



## Diva_Esq

Hope everyone is having great growth and retention!! Just checking in! Still bunning and twisting my way to WL!


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Shadiyah
> I think you have to allow a month or so for your hair to adjust. It is my understanding that it looks bad for a little while and then improves.  Did you clarify prior to starting the products?



Yes I clarified and cheelating also and deep condition


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Shadiyah
> I think you have to allow a month or so for your hair to adjust. It is my understanding that it looks bad for a little while and then improves.  Did you clarify prior to starting the products?



so what should I do in the mean time? keep doing the olive oil at night or the pre poo of the aloe vera juice and olive oil? I love how my hair feels after that.


----------



## Shadiyah

and can someone please tell me if there is any difference between the black castor and the plain one? the plain one is so much cheaper.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok this is really starting to freak me out. every time I put my hands in my hair there are strands of hair in my hair. I mean not a lot but just every time I touch my hair there is hair in my hands. I really hope it is not meds.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> This I don't understand. every time that I start using sulfate free shampoo and silicone free conditioner my hair gets tangled and dry. ???? can anyone tell me why? I have tried this 2 times the first time I went back to cones and sulfate. but co washing more than anything.
> 
> No matter what I put on my hair it is still dry. I need to do something before I mess up my hair.



I'm sorry to hear you're having this problem. Ever since I detoxed with the mud wash & started using all natural products, I've had great results. However, I do take it a step further. Since silicone free & cone free still doesn't eliminate a lot of stuff, I don't use any products with ingredients that I cannot pronounce or am not familiar with.

This is my 2nd time natural & my hair is so much more manageable now that I've eliminated the commercial products. I use the mud wash to cleanse & I use AOHR to co-wash. Sometimes I'll mix Dr. Bronner's, EVCO & AV to cleanse my scalp. I use M-T-G on my scalp as a growth aid. Other than that, I make DCs with yogurt, honey & oils. I make moisturizers with AVG, glycerin & oils. 

I do realize that everyone's hair & hair needs are different. I know people with gorgeous heads of hair that swear by the stuff that I've sworn off. So maybe it's a matter of experimentation to find out if the natural route is what's best for your hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> ok this is really starting to freak me out. every time I put my hands in my hair there are strands of hair in my hair. I mean not a lot but just every time I touch my hair there is hair in my hands. I really hope it is not meds.



Shadiyah make sure you are drinking PLENTY of water! Get you a jug and try to drink at least half of it by the end of the day everyday 

You might want to ask the doc about switching ur meds too, just to see if its the meds causing the side effect.


----------



## fasika

I want in on this challenge! I recently cut my hair to my nape (November) and I miss it sooo much. I was like 1 inch away from a full waist length when I cut. 
I hope to be back to where I was by the second half of 2013.
My hair is already at full shoulder length, and that's without me exercising or watching my diet (2 things that normally make my hair grow much faster). From experience, I'm pretty sure I'll be at APL by August, but I need to remind myself not to cut - I get so scissor happy sometimes.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah make sure you are drinking PLENTY of water! Get you a jug and try to drink at least half of it by the end of the day everyday
> 
> You might want to ask the doc about switching ur meds too, just to see if its the meds causing the side effect.



SmilingElephant girl I drink a gallon a night. I love my water and I don't drink nothing  else. I have talk with  my doctor today and I am lowing the dose on one of my meds. 

#nakialovesshoes is it wrong if my hair loves silicones? I know the last time I was using kinky curly come clean and I was like what in the world all these tangles and I could not take it anymore and went back to my sulfate shampoo or really back to co washing everyday.


----------



## Shadiyah

fasika said:


> I want in on this challenge! I recently cut my hair to my nape (November) and I miss it sooo much. I was like 1 inch away from a full waist length when I cut.
> I hope to be back to where I was by the second half of 2013.
> My hair is already at full shoulder length, and that's without me exercising or watching my diet (2 things that normally make my hair grow much faster). From experience, I'm pretty sure I'll be at APL by August, but I need to remind myself not to cut - I get so scissor happy sometimes.



fasika welcome to the challenge we all are having fun trying to get there. I know you will be back there soon.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> @SmilingElephant girl I drink a gallon a night. I love my water and I don't drink nothing  else. I have talk with  my doctor today and I am lowing the dose on one of my meds.
> 
> #nakialovesshoes is it wrong if my hair loves silicones? I know the last time I was using kinky curly come clean and I was like what in the world all these tangles and I could not take it anymore and went back to my sulfate shampoo or really back to co washing everyday.




Shadiyah
Not at all! Some of my hair heroes are not "all natural" product users. I only switched because I had some serious dryness issues my 1st time around as a natural & this new routine has really cured it.

I'm sorry if my post wasn't clear. I'm not trying to say one way is better than the other.


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah
> Not at all! Some of my hair heroes are not "all natural" product users. I only switched because I had some serious dryness issues my 1st time around as a natural & this new routine has really cured it.
> 
> I'm sorry if my post wasn't clear. I'm not trying to say one way is better than the other.



nakialovesshoes no I was joking when I said that to you. right now I have my hair in a bun and I used conditioner to detangle it out. so I have not given in to the cones yet.


----------



## afrochique

About to cowash before bed. Happy hair=Happy growing=happy Afrochique.

HHG all.


----------



## MzSwift

So uh.. I'm ashamed to present to you ladies, my failed attempt to straighten.













I tried to do the saran wrap thing.  Since I was tired, sick and hormona, I figured I would try to do it overnight.  NOT A GOOD IDEA!!  I woke up to damp hair that I had to re-flat iron (gasp) this morning.  Of course, I used even less heat than I did last night.  lAnd this is how I rocked it today-













So I think I know what I did wrong.  I left product in my hair.  I wll never use the CHI Straight Guard ever again as a heat protectant.  I wll stick with my IC Fantasia serum and just perfect my technique.  I won't flat iron again until fall but I will try to make this last for at least a week.


----------



## MzSwift

And here's my April length check.  My growing season is about to start with my growth spurt usually occurring in early fall so I'm excited to see where I'll be at the EOTY.  
I'm still shooting for WL by the end of 2013.


----------



## afrochique

^^I love the thickness of your hair. Great progress!!


----------



## MzSwift

It's bad when I'm excited about the possibility of this new job b/c it means that I can go back to PSing under my headwraps. smh LoL


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> It's bad when I'm excited about the possibility of this new job b/c it means that I can go back to PSing under my headwraps. smh LoL



You are doing great. I am trying to give in to PSing.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> And here's my April length check.  My growing season is about to start with my growth spurt usually occurring in early fall so I'm excited to see where I'll be at the EOTY.
> I'm still shooting for WL by the end of 2013.





MzSwift said:


> So uh.. I'm ashamed to present to you ladies, my failed attempt to straighten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do the saran wrap thing.  Since I was tired, sick and hormona, I figured I would try to do it overnight.  NOT A GOOD IDEA!!  I woke up to damp hair that I had to re-flat iron (gasp) this morning.  Of course, I used even less heat than I did last night.  lAnd this is how I rocked it today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I know what I did wrong.  I left product in my hair.  I wll never use the CHI Straight Guard ever again as a heat protectant.  I wll stick with my IC Fantasia serum and just perfect my technique.  I won't flat iron again until fall but I will try to make this last for at least a week.



AWESOME progress MzSwift...your hair lives up to your name!

Yep...you'll be WL in no time...in fact, i think our hair is the same length!

I'm so tempted to flat iron! It is almost May and i said i'd probably flat iron either May or June. I keep forgetting to get me some Crisco.


----------



## MzSwift

Yay, SmilingElephant
I can't wait to see your progress!!

I'm gonna start doing better straightening jobs once I reach WL. I don't want to impede my growth.  But when I get there, the first thing I'm trying is Crisco


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> Yay, SmilingElephant
> I can't wait to see your progress!!
> 
> I'm gonna start doing better straightening jobs once I reach WL. I don't want to impede my growth.  But when I get there, the first thing I'm trying is Crisco



Giiiiirl i'm tryna get my technique down pat ret NAH! WL hair is a LOT of hair to be practicing on 

I plan on using a heavy silicone-saturated leave in tho like Silicon Mix or something...and a good heat protectant....use those to blowdry and then use Crisco as i flat iron.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I was so happy to make APL but then I got sad because I had scraggly ends and one side was longer so I decided to get my hair cut evenly back to SL. I now have about two to three inches left to reach APL and I'm ready. It seems as if I keep looking and nothing is happening when in reality my hair is growing pretty fast especially since I have started psing. Anywho wish me luck lol


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant I was @ the natural hair show yesterday w/ NJoy & she mentioned you when we saw the Oyin booth. She told me that you were raving about the Honey Hemp cond. I thought, cool, & snatched some up, too.

I didn't read the ingredients b/c I had purchased other products from them. BTW if you prefer non aluminum deodorant, their Funk Butter is the truth. The only thing non aluminum that actually works for me. But I digress. When I got home & saw a sulfate in the ingredients I was so let down. I had decided I was just going to give the bottle away. But I kept going back & reading the ingredients over & I convinced myself that since it was a derivative of an oil, then maybe it would be okay.

OMG am I glad that I didn't give it away!!! I had co-washed in the shower with AOHR & decided to use it as a LI per the instructions on the bottle. I put it in & immediately I was impressed. But I got dressed, went downstairs made a smoothie, washed dishes & came back upstairs. And why am I telling you all of this? Because I didn't have a baggy on & my hair never dried out. It kept getting softer & softer.

The real catch was when I went to cornrow it down to PS for next week. Usually I have to baggy the sections that I'm not working on to prevent my hair from drying out. I cornrowed my entire head without using a baggy & I didn't have to do any detangling except with my fingers.

Usually I have to detangle a little as I'm parting because of the tangles. But this time there were very little. I'm soooo in love right now!!! I'm mad that I didn't buy more. Even thinking about texting someone I know that's going to the show today & asking them to get me 2 more bottles. This has instantly become a staple.

So that's my one time usage review. Thank you SE because you're the reason for my joy!


----------



## Shadiyah

so you all will not believe this. I have been having a lot of shedding and I didn't know why. I was reminded of the strand test. Like when your hair is wet you pull on a strand that has come out of your head, so I took a strand and I pulled on both ends and it did not take long before they snapped. I did another test because I was just surprise I mean it was not that long it popped right away. So I had to brake down and do a protein treatment and you know my hair does not like protein. I did egg, mayo, yogurt, olive oil and honey. It felt strong right after and now I am sitting with deep moisturizing conditioner. 

I need to know how often am I suppose to do this to stop the shedding?


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah-
Maybe you could try do one every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> SmilingElephant I was @ the natural hair show yesterday w/ NJoy & she mentioned you when we saw the Oyin booth. She told me that you were raving about the Honey Hemp cond. I thought, cool, & snatched some up, too.
> 
> I didn't read the ingredients b/c I had purchased other products from them. BTW if you prefer non aluminum deodorant, their Funk Butter is the truth. The only thing non aluminum that actually works for me. But I digress. When I got home & saw a sulfate in the ingredients I was so let down. I had decided I was just going to give the bottle away. But I kept going back & reading the ingredients over & I convinced myself that since it was a derivative of an oil, then maybe it would be okay.
> 
> OMG am I glad that I didn't give it away!!! I had co-washed in the shower with AOHR & decided to use it as a LI per the instructions on the bottle. I put it in & immediately I was impressed. But I got dressed, went downstairs made a smoothie, washed dishes & came back upstairs. And why am I telling you all of this? Because I didn't have a baggy on & my hair never dried out. It kept getting softer & softer.
> 
> The real catch was when I went to cornrow it down to PS for next week. Usually I have to baggy the sections that I'm not working on to prevent my hair from drying out. I cornrowed my entire head without using a baggy & I didn't have to do any detangling except with my fingers.
> 
> Usually I have to detangle a little as I'm parting because of the tangles. But this time there were very little. I'm soooo in love right now!!! I'm mad that I didn't buy more. Even thinking about texting someone I know that's going to the show today & asking them to get me 2 more bottles. This has instantly become a staple.
> 
> So that's my one time usage review. Thank you SE because you're the reason for my joy!



 Awwwww...!!! You're welcome! I swear by that Honey Hemp! I'm actually running out of my liter bottle already Shout to the homie NJoy fa sealin the deal! #Pushas! I like it to do a 15 min DC....it leaves my hair feeling so lush! I'm glad you enjoy it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> Shadiyah-
> Maybe you could try do one every 3-4 weeks.



I agree


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift and SmilingElephant I just thought with me using henna every month that it was enough of protein for my hair. I guess I was wrong. I am so glad that I have support lol just love it.


----------



## itismehmmkay

That's some bullish, I should've been all up and through this thread lol.  Folks going til Dec 2013??  I was just going to go for APL now.


----------



## itismehmmkay

fasika said:


> I want in on this challenge! I recently cut my hair to my nape (November) and I miss it sooo much. I was like 1 inch away from a full waist length when I cut.
> I hope to be back to where I was by the second half of 2013.
> My hair is already at full shoulder length, and that's without me exercising or watching my diet (2 things that normally make my hair grow much faster). From experience, I'm pretty sure I'll be at APL by August, but I need to remind myself not to cut - I get so scissor happy sometimes.



fasika
Hey girly we can be hair buddies   I'm aiming for APL by August and I also need to not cut!!!


----------



## Seamonster

Shadiyah I am so glad you caught it. Once you learn how to use protein, it will become a joy.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Awwwww...!!! You're welcome! I swear by that Honey Hemp! I'm actually running out of my liter bottle already Shout to the homie @NJoy fa sealin the deal! #Pushas! I like it to do a 15 min DC....it leaves my hair feeling so lush! I'm glad you enjoy it!



SmilingElephant
When I saw liter I ran over to their website to check it out. I didn't even realize there were larger sizes. And a pump, too? 

That will be def be one of my next purchases! I'm going to try it out as a DC probably this weekend. I'll come back & report on that, too.


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG!!! I got it backwards and you all didn't catch that one. When your hair snaps it is because you have too much protein and not enough moisture. I don't know how that is because I deep condition with moisturizing conditioners and co wash with moisturizing conditioners I use a pre poo that is very moisturizing. How am I not getting enough moisture????? Please help me with this one.


----------



## Shadiyah

Seamonster said:


> Shadiyah I am so glad you caught it. Once you learn how to use protein, it will become a joy.



Seamonster it turned out I got it wrong and now I may have created a bigger problem. I have too much protein in my hair and that is why it is snapping.


----------



## Shadiyah

so help me out here. how can I get my hair to take in more moisture????????


----------



## Shadiyah

this really means I can not do my henna treatment this week. I do mines every month and my grey will just have to show. I also have to leave the coconut oil alone I guess??


----------



## fasika

Shadiyah, I hope someone with more knowledge pops in to help. In my personal experience, clarifying followed by a good deep conditioning session restores the balance. It may take 2-3 successive deep conditioning sessions though before it's completely back to normal. 


My hair has been acting so terrible for a while, then I remembered I hadn't clarified in at least 6 months! I always forget to do it for some reason. 
Well, I clarified yesterday and the change is unbelievable! No more roughness, no more dull hair - soft, well-moisturizer, shiny hair. 

Has anyone tried the BioInfusion Olive Oil line? I was looking for a moisturizer in Walgreens, and I found this entire line on clearance so I snapped up a couple of bottles (pics below). Their normal price was something like $9-11, but they're on clearance for $3.49 each.







and


----------



## Seamonster

Shadiyah sorry about that

The two products so moisturizing, they are capable of instantly balancing protein overload are Komaza Olive Mask, and Karen's BB Luscious Locks Mask. 

If you do not have one of those two on hand, I would mix glycerine, aloe vera juice, water, and olive oil; use this as a leave in rinse. Seal with castor oil, cornrow, GHE nightly with mix until hair is balanced. You can use moisturizing leave ins/DC's, oils, and butters. No mixed chicks because the third ingredient is protein.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah
((HUG))
Breakage occurs with both protein overload AND moisture overload so it's hard to tell.  You also mentioned a lot of shedding (IIRC).  It was also described that you used a lot of moisturizing products.  

Are you sure the products you were using were actually moisturizing?

Baby food banana, honey and EVOO is a very moisturizing DC mix.  Personally, nothing makes my hair as soft as when I add 1 tsp of sea salt to any DC  mix (but I wouldn't recommend experimenting with that just yet).

Hibiscus powder is also very moisturizing.

The good thing about protein is that it assists the hair with taking in moisture.  Maybe you could DC overnight or for a few hours.  I love to DC with heat but some get better results when they don't.

Sorry I couldn't help more


----------



## Shadiyah

Seamonster said:


> Shadiyah sorry about that
> 
> The two products so moisturizing, they are capable of instantly balancing protein overload are Komaza Olive Mask, and Karen's BB Luscious Locks Mask.
> 
> If you do not have one of those two on hand, I would mix glycerine, aloe vera juice, water, and olive oil; use this as a leave in rinse. Seal with castor oil, cornrow, GHE nightly with mix until hair is balanced. You can use moisturizing leave ins/DC's, oils, and butters.* No mixed chicks* because the third ingredient is protein.



LOL I have not been using mixed chicks but everyone knows I love me some mixed chicks. What is so crazy is when I was using it everyday I didn't have these problems lol. 

Well I have moroccan oil hydrating mask that I used the last time this happen.
I have deep condition and chelate  and deep condition again and after I used aphogee balancing moisturizer for leave in applied jojoba oil and sealed with shea butter and put in a ponytail and let dry oh and I did a little trim.


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Shadiyah
> ((HUG))
> Breakage occurs with both protein overload AND moisture overload so it's hard to tell.  You also mentioned a lot of shedding (IIRC).  It was also described that you used a lot of moisturizing products.
> 
> Are you sure the products you were using were actually moisturizing?
> 
> Baby food banana, honey and EVOO is a very moisturizing DC mix.  Personally, nothing makes my hair as soft as when I add 1 tsp of sea salt to any DC  mix (but I wouldn't recommend experimenting with that just yet).
> 
> Hibiscus powder is also very moisturizing.
> 
> The good thing about protein is that it assists the hair with taking in moisture.  Maybe you could DC overnight or for a few hours.  I love to DC with heat but some get better results when they don't.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help more



Thank you MzSwift I have to try that banana thing but not putting salt in my hair lol. I have thin hair and I have been deep conditioning since last night.


----------



## Seamonster

Shadiyah 

I love Moroccan oil products; they are great. The ponytail is good too. Does your hair feel better?


----------



## Shadiyah

Seamonster said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> I love Moroccan oil products; they are great. The ponytail is good too. Does your hair feel better?



Seamonster yes my hair feel so much better. Nice and soft that moroccan is so worth the money.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I'm so hair lazy right now! I need someone to do my hair for me  Any takers?


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I'm so hair lazy right now! I need someone to do my hair for me  Any takers?


LilMissSunshine5 I really would if you were closer.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Awww thanks Shadiyah!


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5

Girl we SOO have to hook up and play hair shop! LoL

I just put mine into mini braids.  I made them slightly bigger out of pure laziness but we'll see how they look when they start to get frizzy.

I start a new position in a couple of weeks so the next two weeks are gonna be hectic at work preparing my files to be transfered and saying goodbye to clients   BUT after that, IT'S ON!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Soooon i flat ironed my hair....with Crisco. These pics suck but...its what i have.

My sis jus got her new camera so i'm gonna see if she would take me shots with flash. But this is what i have for now, and my hair is still holding up! I did it on Thursday and was able to wear it down still today

I am almost BSL!!!


----------



## MzSwift

Very pretty!!


----------



## Seamonster

what did you think of the Crisco? Do you like it as well as serums. Did it get your hair straighter, how is it on reversion?


----------



## afrochique

Didn't do anything to my hair all weekend but wear the same bun since Friday in different positions. This year needs to end already. Hello 2013 and waistlength!!


----------



## Spongebob

I really thought i was going to make WL in 3 years, looks like I need to join this group as WL is not anywhere near in sight


----------



## LexaKing

All is good! I'm trying not to length check until June so I can see more of a difference. But hair feels good and healthy


----------



## WyrdWay

SmilingElephant Looking good! Congrats on the "almost BSL"!  
I'm gonna keep sneaking back to see if you sis let's you use her new camera


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanx ladies! For some reason this forum won't let me upload my length check pic I'll try again later.

My hair is still holding up tho! I used Oyin Hair Dew and Fantasia IC heat protectant to blowdry and then i used Crisco as i flat ironed. I think i used a little too much product tho...but its doing very well in the Florida humidity. I've been able to wear my hair down more than once I'm definitely sticking with the Crisco.

My hair is pretty straight...it almost looked like i got a relaxer but it's the comb chase method that i use that really gets it straight...a good blow out and the comb chase











^^Got em in there! I posted them in my album aswell if you guys want a closer look....the attachment thingy isn't workingerplexed


----------



## khadicurls

@SmolingElephant your hair looks amazing! 

I'm slowly moving along. At the rate my hair has been growing I won't make WL in 2013 but I'm going to be optimistic.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Soooon i flat ironed my hair....with Crisco. These pics suck but...its what i have.
> 
> My sis jus got her new camera so i'm gonna see if she would take me shots with flash. But this is what i have for now, and my hair is still holding up! I did it on Thursday and was able to wear it down still today
> 
> I am almost BSL!!!
> 
> View attachment 148407
> 
> View attachment 148409



SmilingElephant Look at you!!! looking good girl making me want to flatiron to see what I look like straight lol. You will be back in no time.


----------



## ImanAdero

I have GOT to do something with my hair and soon. This bun I have going on now... I look like a troll doll!

Let me schedule and appointment with a braider* tomorrow for next Tuesday.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanx again everyone!

You know what i noticed since going natural? My scalp gets dirty very fast! And its even worse when i straighten my hair...i wasn't even straight for a full week and my scalp was horrible!!! I had to shampoo about 3 timeserplexed

Does that mean i have an oily scalp? I don't put anything on it, really and i don't have dandruff issues...unless i wait to long to wash it. I always wondered if i had an oily or a dry scalp. Hmmmm...


----------



## Nix08

I haven't been here in a while but SmilingElephant looking good


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> I haven't been here in a while but SmilingElephant looking good



Nix08 Thank you! Is that your current length in your siggy? Your hair is lookin good too!!

Y'all keep up the good work!


----------



## Nix08

Thx SmilingElephant yes, that's my current length.  I've been itching to wear my hair out more but I'm sticking to my goal and ps'ing my way to WL

My newest found loves are Agave syrup in my DC and oil rinsing - I'm having a major love affair with both (still cowashing daily too).


----------



## afrochique

I co-washed my hair on Monday night and have been wearing a bun since then. 
Tonight's plan is to clarify, deep condition with ORS hair mayo, follow up with Mane and Tail and sleep in 4 jumbo braids ready for my wig tomorrow.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx again everyone!
> 
> You know what i noticed since going natural? My scalp gets dirty very fast! And its even worse when i straighten my hair...i wasn't even straight for a full week and my scalp was horrible!!! I had to shampoo about 3 timeserplexed
> 
> Does that mean i have an oily scalp? I don't put anything on it, really and i don't have dandruff issues...unless i wait to long to wash it. I always wondered if i had an oily or a dry scalp. Hmmmm...



SmilingElephant It sounds to me that you do have oily hair lol. and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx ladies! For some reason this forum won't let me upload my length check pic I'll try again later.
> 
> My hair is still holding up tho! I used Oyin Hair Dew and Fantasia IC heat protectant to blowdry and then i used Crisco as i flat ironed. I think i used a little too much product tho...but its doing very well in the Florida humidity. I've been able to wear my hair down more than once I'm definitely sticking with the Crisco.
> 
> My hair is pretty straight...it almost looked like i got a relaxer but it's the comb chase method that i use that really gets it straight...a good blow out and the comb chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Got em in there! I posted them in my album aswell if you guys want a closer look....the attachment thingy isn't workingerplexed



SmilingElephant I forgot to tell you that to get your pictures in you have to click on the paper clip and then find the file where your pictures are and then ok.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I forgot to tell you that to get your pictures in you have to click on the paper clip and then find the file where your pictures are and then ok.



Yeah,i tried that...thats how i usually do it...but for some reason it kept giving me an error message...idk if its bc of the size of the pics or what bc they were from my sister's camera... So i just copied the URL and pasted em in here...its weird that i could upload them to my album with no problem,


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Yeah,i tried that...thats how i usually do it...but for some reason it kept giving me an error message...idk if its bc of the size of the pics or what bc they were from my sister's camera... So i just copied the URL and pasted em in here...its weird that i could upload them to my album with no problem,



What I do when someone sends me something I save it in my documents first and then upload from my file.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Omg y'all!

So, I went shopping yesterday with my friend and while we're in the store...i kept looking at myself in the mirror bc i just felt like a hot mess...PMS, stressful month, gettin ready to go back to work after being out for a back injury...just stressin....

Anyway....i look in the mirror and try to smooth back my edges, right? I look to the right of my edges..low and behold..right by my ear...

there it was

my first gray hair





:skitzo:....so i grab my friend and im like "Girl, look! Is this a gray hair??!"...and she goes "NO IT'S NOT A GRAY HAIR!!!" So i silently freaked out about it until i got home...hoping it was just lint or one of my dog's stray golden hairs...but no, i got home and looked again...it's still there and it's attached to my head....its SO tiny tho...but *I* know its there!

It is officially the end of the world! I knew somethin would happen in 2012!


----------



## MzSwift

LoL!  Aww, Smiling E. ((BIG HUG))


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift...im sitting in the dark today...its a sad sad time for me

_*puts on Adele*_


----------



## faithVA

SmilingElephant said:


> @MzSwift...im sitting in the dark today...its a sad sad time for me
> 
> _*puts on Adele*_


 
You are hilarious!


----------



## MzSwift

LoL!  

Smiling E - Have your moment, girl!  I totally understand. LoL!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> LoL!
> 
> Smiling E - Have your moment, girl!  I totally understand. LoL!



 Thank you! I told my sister and she goes "Its time for you to diiiiie.....i mean, dye...as in color" This is just too funny to me!

Hey and how bout today is my 2 yr post relaxer anniversary!!:woohoo: It has been 2 years since my last touch up as of today!

But i am 1 year and 4 months natural today as well too!

I need a drank


----------



## SmilingElephant

faithVA said:


> You are hilarious!



faithVA Hey, she changed the game! Don't nobody pull out the sad violin no more...they put on Adele!! I love her tho...but that woman forces you to cry out all your sorrows!


----------



## afrochique

Bump!!

Cowashed with Hello Hydration. My hair smells nice lol. I am 22 weeks post, no tangling.


----------



## MzSwift

I think I'm gonna take down these mini-braids.   Seems I can only make it to two weeks w/o having to redo them.  Oh well.

I'm gonna twist it up in medium to large twists so that I can rock a twistout while I'm in Florida!


----------



## WaterMoccasin

BahamaMama said:


> I might have to join this one--I was aiming for 2012 but I'm getting a haircut today which will probably take me from around BSL at present to APL or *gasp* maybe even SL depending on how scissor-happy the stylist.
> I'm not sure how much of a fight I'll put up since so much of my hair is seriously damaged and I probably need to see at least 2-3 inches go...
> Plus--I'm planning to transition back to natural!
> I have no idea how this is going to go...
> 
> ETA: Starting pic (9/13/11 haircut. Relaxed with plans to transition back to fully natural over next few years).



Ok, so here I am, 8 months later- pretty much back where my hair was before the above trim (around BSL) but a horrible, damaged, inconsistent MESS!  
Correction: pieces of my hair at BSL, lots of it has broken off (there is a section in the middle about 4" long). I am 8.5 months post (transitioning) so some hair is natural (up to 4") some still tex-laxed/processed- the part having the hardest time right now. 

I'm still in this challenge as of now, although I'm pushing the WSL date to December 31st 2013 (and will push to get up to 1"/month the whole of next year since I smell a BC coming sometime soon  - probably around the 1 yr transition mark). From there I'll have 16 months to add to the 5" or so of natural hair I'll have. 

The attached is from May 5th.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I think I am going to blowdry my hair out tonight so twisting can go by much faster...I am being so lazy with my hair the past month and I hope I don't regret it too much when I do a length check next month  Oh well, what can I do at this point?  I am going to try to just finish this next six weeks strong


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I haven't used heat this year and was trying to only use it twice all year, but since it is indirect heat, I don't feel as guilty erplexed I guess I can make my new goal to only use direct heat 2x/yr (for length checks)


----------



## Supergirl

This thread is huge AND I've seen such great progress in this thread already! You ladies are doing it. The first step in the hair journey is believing that your hair can reach the length you desire. So, if you're feeling discouraged, look at your inspirations and make the commitment then press on toward the mark!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> I think I'm gonna take down these mini-braids.   Seems I can only make it to two weeks w/o having to redo them.  Oh well.
> 
> I'm gonna twist it up in medium to large twists so that I can rock a twistout while I'm in Florida!




Did you say you was gonna be in Flawduh? ::::lip pop!::::

Lemme tell my sister


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I think I am going to blowdry my hair out tonight so twisting can go by much faster...I am being so lazy with my hair the past month and I hope I don't regret it too much when I do a length check next month  Oh well, what can I do at this point?  I am going to try to just finish this next six weeks strong


 
This is such a good idea.  But I have had nothing but trouble with blow drying -- small hairs everywhere.

I've been thinking of using a warm flat iron instead, like set at 300.  I did my last flat iron on 350 and it came out like a blowout.  BUT my hair was so easy to braid up after that! Hmm.

Are you gonna post pix of your twists?  Are they mini?  Those were so pretty on you!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I think I am going to blowdry my hair out tonight so twisting can go by much faster...I am being so lazy with my hair the past month and I hope I don't regret it too much when I do a length check next month  Oh well, what can I do at this point?  I am going to try to just finish this next six weeks strong



Chile who you tellin? I'm lazy with mine this week...i'm back to experimenting with braidouts...i had a nice one yesterday...but the humidity killed it by the end of the day...so i'm in plaits right now under a hat until i have somewhere important to go



Supergirl said:


> This thread is huge AND I've seen such great progress in this thread already! You ladies are doing it. The first step in the hair journey is believing that your hair can reach the length you desire. So, if you're feeling discouraged, look at your inspirations and make the commitment then press on toward the mark!



Hey Supergirl! Thanks for stopping by our thread I too am very happy to see everybody's progress

We put in WORK!


----------



## SmilingElephant

BahamaMama said:


> Ok, so here I am, 8 months later- pretty much back where my hair was before the above trim (around BSL) but a horrible, damaged, inconsistent MESS!
> Correction: pieces of my hair at BSL, lots of it has broken off (there is a section in the middle about 4" long). I am 8.5 months post (transitioning) so some hair is natural (up to 4") some still tex-laxed/processed- the part having the hardest time right now.
> 
> I'm still in this challenge as of now, although I'm pushing the WSL date to December 31st 2013 (and will push to get up to 1"/month the whole of next year since I smell a BC coming sometime soon  - probably around the 1 yr transition mark). From there I'll have 16 months to add to the 5" or so of natural hair I'll have.
> 
> The attached is from May 5th.



Don't feel discouraged! I went through that while i was transitioning to the point i did a mini chop before i big chopped...the ends were killing me! Whatever you decide to do you are always welcome here! It will grow back...and i found my hair seemed to grow a little faster once i went natural...you never know!


----------



## MzSwift

SmilingElephant said:


> Did you say you was gonna be in Flawduh? ::::lip pop!::::
> 
> Lemme tell my sister


 
_*does the Butterfly*_

Whoop, whoop!  Paarrrddaay!!

LoL

Yup, I'll be in Orlando though.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> _*does the Butterfly*_
> 
> Whoop, whoop!  Paarrrddaay!!
> 
> LoL
> 
> Yup, I'll be in *Orlando* though.



WHEN!!? Welcome to "The City Beautiful"


----------



## MzSwift

I'm coming this weekend!  I'll be staying through Wednesday.  I'm celebrating my birthday with a trip   It'll be so cool if I could one or both of you!


----------



## Shadiyah

I clarified my hair because I had been using cones this past week. I am keeping it bun up again. I applied melted shea butter with honey and tresemme and I left it on my hair for some hrs and once I washed it out I sprayed it with my aloe vera and glycerin mix and put it up.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift said:


> This is such a good idea.  But I have had nothing but trouble with blow drying -- small hairs everywhere.
> 
> I've been thinking of using a warm flat iron instead, like set at 300.  I did my last flat iron on 350 and it came out like a blowout.  BUT my hair was so easy to braid up after that! Hmm.
> 
> Are you gonna post pix of your twists?  Are they mini?  Those were so pretty on you!



Thanks hon! I haven't done it yet This level of hair laziness is unprecedented for me  Everyday I say I will do better and then I don't...I feel overwhelmed by how dense my hair is and how long it takes to detangle! So I just get up in the morning, moisturize, puff, and go and lie to myself that I'll do it that next night  Working two jobs now isn't helping my case either bc I am so tired when I get home everyday  

I am nervous about blowdrying bc I do get several little hairs in the sink (not too many though!) My bigger concern is my hair feels hella dry after I use a blowdryer, which is why I tend to avoid it.  No matter how low the heat setting or how much I try to moisturize ahead of time, it still ends up feeling a bit dry and crispy  But it made twisting so much easier! I can't make it through another 8h twisting adventure, so I keep doing nothing because I can't make a decision on how to proceed  Once I get it together, I will most def post pics of my twists! I like how mini twists look on me, but gurl, after doing 5 installs in the last 7 months, I feel a bit burned out with PS'ing...but it seems like the best way for me to retain, so I need to keep doing what has been working   I just wish I could afford to pay someone to do it for me, but a sistah is on a serious budget 

I really shouldn't complain when you have been doing mini braids, which probably take longer than my mini twists! Since the mini braids didn't last, what is going to be your next planned hairstyle (after your FL twistout)?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

SmilingElephant said:


> Chile who you tellin? I'm lazy with mine this week...i'm back to experimenting with braidouts...i had a nice one yesterday...but the humidity killed it by the end of the day...so i'm in plaits right now under a hat until i have somewhere important to go



SmilingElephant- This is level of lazy is ridiculous  I wanna see pics of your braidout!!! You just have to snap the pic before the humidity gets to it next time LOL I  braidouts...I tried a wet twistout almost two weeks ago & it wasn't the same! I got more shrinkage and less definition  Braidouts are my first love


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant hey girl do you still want some mixed silk? what you got for me?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I finally did my hair last night! It was nice to detangle, poo, DC & blow dry my hair...the only downside is I started late & it took several hours, so I only got 4h of sleep  But I am ready to install twists for the weekend! I wore a blow out today, which was fun!


----------



## afrochique

^^Gorgeous!!


----------



## NappyNelle

I can't wait for thick and full WSL hair! *visualizes hair growth*


----------



## jessicarabbit

NappyNelle Thats a cute pic!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> SmilingElephant- This is level of lazy is ridiculous  I wanna see pics of your braidout!!! You just have to snap the pic before the humidity gets to it next time LOL I  braidouts...I tried a wet twistout almost two weeks ago & it wasn't the same! I got more shrinkage and less definition  Braidouts are my first love



I just got my net back on today and just saw this. I already washed out the braidout...my scalp was itching like crazy! I only had it for bout 3 days! Next time i do one i'll take pics...i'm back to my curls right now



Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant hey girl do you still want some mixed silk? what you got for me?



Hey! Nah...i still have a little Mixed Silk left and i just bought a new tub of EcoStyler Argan AND i'm still in love with my Noodle Head curl cream Other than that i don't have anything special...i just had to restock on some conditioner...i use those bad boys up FAYAST!

I bought 2 value sized bottles of V05 Moisture Milks(strawberry) from Dollar Tree and i bought a bottle of Tresemme Naturals and a bottle of Suave Naturals (orange) from WalMart. My stash was gettin super low


----------



## Shadiyah

Hey! Nah...i still have a little Mixed Silk left and i just bought a new tub of EcoStyler Argan AND i'm still in love with my Noodle Head curl cream Other than that i don't have anything special...i just had to restock on some conditioner...i use those bad boys up FAYAST!

I bought 2 value sized bottles of V05 Moisture Milks(strawberry) from Dollar Tree and i bought a bottle of Tresemme Naturals and a bottle of Suave Naturals (orange) from WalMart. My stash was gettin super low[/QUOTE]

SmilingElephant WOW! you think you have enough???  well I am back in further between Let's Jam Custard and Mixed Chicks. I love this mixture I do with shea butter, honey and tresemme. it is great and leave my hair so soft and after I wash I put a nickle size of tresemme because my hair is thin and then let's jam and it does wonders to my curls. 

I have also decided to hold off on henna right now because I am on the fench about letting my grey hair grow back in. I may give in next month there is nothing like what your hair feel like after henna.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> Hey! Nah...i still have a little Mixed Silk left and i just bought a new tub of EcoStyler Argan AND i'm still in love with my Noodle Head curl cream Other than that i don't have anything special...i just had to restock on some conditioner...i use those bad boys up FAYAST!
> 
> I bought 2 value sized bottles of V05 Moisture Milks(strawberry) from Dollar Tree and i bought a bottle of Tresemme Naturals and a bottle of Suave Naturals (orange) from WalMart. My stash was gettin super low



SmilingElephant WOW!* you think you have enough???*  well I am back in further between Let's Jam Custard and Mixed Chicks. I love this mixture I do with shea butter, honey and tresemme. it is great and leave my hair so soft and after I wash I put a nickle size of tresemme because my hair is thin and then let's jam and it does wonders to my curls. 

I have also decided to hold off on henna right now because I am on the fench about letting my grey hair grow back in. I may give in next month there is nothing like what your hair feel like after henna.[/QUOTE]

 Nope! Lol!!! I can NEVER have enough conditioner! I have a lot of hair and i'm back to co-washing every 1-2 days now bc its HOT down here!

In fact i'm planning on gettin some more this week. I just tried Tresemme Naturals today as a rinse out and i like it! For those of you who remember EllePixie, aka denimpixie from Youtube...she discovered they changed the orrmula to it and its supposed to be better bc the oils are closer to the top of the list....but i tried it and i must say i actually like it now. It even smells better to me now

I'm back to my EcoStyler gel too


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ...I just wish I could afford to pay someone to do it for me, but a sistah is on a serious budget
> 
> I really shouldn't complain when you have been doing mini braids, which probably take longer than my mini twists! Since the mini braids didn't last, what is going to be your next planned hairstyle (after your FL twistout)?


 
Girl, no comparisons here.  They both take a looong time.  I like the fuller look of mini twists better but I can't get mine to stay, I can't wet them daily and I experience all kinds of knots/tangles and rough ends when I take them out.  I wish I could get them to work.  So I'll live vicariously through you and yours. LoL

I think I'm gonna wig it.  I start a new job next week and my nappiversary is June 10th, so I don't want to do any style that requires a long-term commitment.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

afrochique- Thanks hon! I felt like my hair wasn't making progress, so I was shocked at the growth! Ladies on this board told me to take lots of pics bc "pics would tell the story", and lo and behold, they were right  I looked at a pic from 9 months ago & now and was blown away by the difference  I  LHCF!

MzSwift- I feel you! I am only half done with my mini twists LOL I had a guest all weekend, so I did what I could  My nappiversary is a week before yours! So early congrats to you  

On the 18th, I'll be 2 years post...I am honestly amazed I made it this far! I really couldn't have done this without the support of you lovely ladies!

WE CAN DO THIS LADIES


----------



## MzSwift

LilMissSunshine5 - 
We'll have to do a hair weekend one day!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Here are the blow out pics from end of Aug 2011 & last week. I see a lot of retention for nine months, so I'm pumped!


----------



## LexaKing

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> Here are the blow out pics from end of Aug 2011 & last week. I see a lot of retention for nine months, so I'm pumped!



Love it!!! And yes there is A L OT of retention!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Thanks LexaKing! Sometimes, I feel discouraged about my growth rate compared to where I think it should be and get tired of doing so much PS'ing  I have been feeling super lazy the last 5-6 weeks, but these pics were just what I needed to see to get re-energized about this healthy hair journey!

I was beginning to worry whether I could make it to WL in 18 months, but just seeing my progress over the last 9 months inspired me to keep pushing, so I thought I'd share (in case anyone else is in a hair slump like me)! If I can gain 5 inches and that thickness in 9 months, I know I can reach WL by the end of 2013 (or dang close to it )  All this work will be worth it in the end 

I was looking at too many folks who have double the normal growth rate, which made me feel like I was making NO progress! So while I definitely admire the ladies on here or youtube with the growth rates of unicorns look, I am finally accepting that it doesn't make my efforts less successful bc my hair progresses differently! I had to give myself a little pat on the back bc I realized that I am retaining pretty much everything that is growing out of my head  Only you ladies understand how much that means to me


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I too have been having the slow growing blues. I tried the above mentioned & made a collage of my progress. However, mine didn't make me feel better. 

Column 1/ Row 1: My BC 09/10/11
Column 2/Row 1 & the middle pic: 3 mos post my BC
The bottom 2 pics: this past weekend.

View attachment Presentation1.pdf

So over the span of 8 months, is that really a lot of progress? My hair stretched on the side is now to the middle of my neck & in the back it stretches around to my collarbone. *SIGH...*


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> I too have been having the slow growing blues. I tried the above mentioned & made a collage of my progress. However, mine didn't make me feel better.
> 
> Column 1/ Row 1: My BC 09/10/11
> Column 2/Row 1 & the middle pic: 3 mos post my BC
> The bottom 2 pics: this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 150801
> 
> *So over the span of 8 months, is that really a lot of progress? My hair stretched on the side is now to the middle of my neck & in the back it stretches around to my collarbone.* *SIGH...*



That is actually GREAT progress for 8 months! The avg. growth in 8 months is 4 inches...so if your hair has gone from what i saw in the pic to where you say it is now you are doing pretty good

I think for us naturals what makes us think our hair is growing slow is the shrinkage. But if you take pics every couple of months stretching it out...you'll start noticing the difference.

LilMissSunshine Gon' wit yo bad self!! You have awesome progress too! I'm lovin that blowout lady!

I'm proud of y'all! Keep it up!

*DO WORK SON!!*


----------



## Evolving78

hopefully by September i will be able to join this challenge if it isn't too late!


----------



## SmilingElephant

shortdub78 said:


> hopefully by September i will be able to join this challenge if it isn't too late!



You can join now!

 We are going til the end of 2013 so there's plenty time!

Ladies...stick to what works...be careful about venturing off too far from what your hair likes and is used too..even if you get bored with your routine...stick with it.

I get bored with mine...but if i venture off i'd do something healthy that i don't do alot...like...seal I've been slacking on that big time. But that's what helped me when i was relaxed was moisturizing and sealing everyday.

As well as deep conditioning...i've been slacking on that as well latelyerplexed....i needs to get back on the ball


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

nakialovesshoes- You made GREAT progress! The shrinkage plays tricks on you, which is why the blowout pics showed me the real deal...I BC'ed in June & in its shrunken state, my hair doesn't look very different from 11 months ago  It is really depressing, but I can see your progress even without your hair being stretched!! 

My blowout last week was the first time I used heat since last December, so I understand if you don't want to risk a setback by using heat. I agree with SmilingElephant- maybe do the pull test every six months if you don't want to use any heat on your hair? Once I stopped doing length checks twice a month lol, I could see my progress more clearly


----------



## MzSwift

Nakia-
I think you've made good progress!  Don't be too hard on yourself.
I find that if I still feel discouraged about my growth, I space out my checks even longer.  I now do official length checks every 4 months.  If I start to become discouraged, I'll extend to 6 months.  

I also set easy goals that I know I can reach (I know this goes against everything we've learned).  If I made SL in December, my next goal is CBL or just above APL.  I wouldn't plan on making BSL/BSB by the next December.  OR I'll make my goal to M&S daily for two months or a personal HYH.  

Stay encouraged girl!  You're doing great!  We don't all grow that magical 1/2" per month!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> Nakia-
> I think you've made good progress!  Don't be too hard on yourself.
> I find that if I still feel discouraged about my growth, I space out my checks even longer.  I now do official length checks every 4 months.  If I start to become discouraged, I'll extend to 6 months.
> 
> I also set easy goals that I know I can reach (I know this goes against everything we've learned).  If I made SL in December, my next goal is CBL or just above APL.  I wouldn't plan on making BSL/BSB by the next December.  OR I'll make my goal to M&S daily for two months or a personal HYH.
> 
> Stay encouraged girl!  You're doing great!  *We don't all grow that magical 1/2" per month!*



Unicorn in the hizzooooooussse!!!................... Just kidding!

But i do the same thing to MzSwift...thats why i only post length check pics every 3-6 months....usually within 4 months i usually see a difference in my hair....but it is hard not to length check everyday to see if i magically made it to my behind already!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I only did the 1st length check @ the end of last year for challenge threads. Other than that I haven't really been tracking my progress. I just pulled out my tape measure. I have 5 inches in the back & 4.5 in the front. My hair in the back tends to grow faster for some reason. So if my hair was 1 inch when I BC'd I'm about average.

Off to grease my scalp w/my MSM/MN mix. I need to be above average if I'm going to even come close to making WL in 2013. Let's see - 7 months left in this year & 12 for 2013 - avg growth would put me at MBL w/o any trims. So even if I don't get the infamous inch per month, if I can just get a little extra between now & 12/31/13, WL is truly doable!

I'm encouraged! Thanks again ladies...


----------



## ImanAdero

I will be baggying tonight. I want to get my hair pressed this week and I'll take a length shot of it. 

If I DON'T get it straightened this week, I will definitely be getting it braided because I'm so over all this hair on my head right now lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Nix08

Since joining this challenge all lengths leading up to WL don't interest me I've just got my eye on the prize


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> Since joining this challenge all lengths leading up to WL don't interest me I've just got my eye on the prize



Lol!! Me too! I joined the BSL 2012 challenge but im so focused on making WL its ridiculous!

Its to the point i have conditioner cravings


----------



## Shadiyah

now you know I thought I posted last night but sometimes I do things in my sleep lol I took olive oil on my ends and searched for knots and I got a few and cut them out. I have been co washing everyday. today i think I will take the day off because I am still in the bed and don't want to get up. I have been sleeping a lot.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> now you know I thought I posted last night but sometimes I do things in my sleep lol I took olive oil on my ends and searched for knots and I got a few and cut them out. I have been co washing everyday. today i think I will take the day off because I am still in the bed and don't want to get up.* I have been sleeping a lot.*



Me too. My Bipolar is acting up. I'm doing what i can to stay upbeat and positive but it's getting harder. I'm afraid i'm going thru a depressive episode....but i stay prayin so i'm hoping not to get too low...i've been lurking on LHCF all day! The ladies here always crack me up and make me smile one way or another


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Me too. My Bipolar is acting up. I'm doing what i can to stay upbeat and positive but it's getting harder. I'm afraid i'm going thru a depressive episode....but i stay prayin so i'm hoping not to get too low...i've been lurking on LHCF all day! The ladies here always crack me up and make me smile one way or another



SmilingElephant I am so sorry that you are feeling like that. And I know it is not good when you have to go to work and all.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I am so sorry that you are feeling like that. And I know it is not good when you have to go to work and all.



^^I'm feeling a little better now mama I started my new (3rd) job yesterday...and it was fun. A lot of little kinks to work out but i really do like it...its right down my alley

I was also having an awesome hair day yesterday. I conditioned/detangled with Oyin Honey Hemp and used Tresemme Naturals as my leave in....then i puta little bit of EcoStyler gel, raked it throughout my hair for hold and i put a little CJ Curls In a Bottle on the top of my head to kill the frizz....this is my new avi pic but i'll put it in the post so you can kinda see how it turned out.

I was on my way to work



Please excuse the mean mug they tried me with the short bus instead of the regular big buses i usually catch...AND it was about to rain


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant love the hair and glad you are a little happy again. 

Today starts my CG method only for the summer to see how it works out for me. When I tried it before I didn't like the conditioner I was using to leave in. Tresemme naturals seem to be working out good I guess since they changed it. I am pulling my hair back anyway because of the heat. I measured my hair to see how many inches I gain and I have put henna on hold for now too on the fence about the grey.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant love the hair and glad you are a little happy again.
> 
> Today starts my CG method only for the summer to see how it works out for me. When I tried it before I didn't like the conditioner I was using to leave in. Tresemme naturals seem to be working out good I guess since they changed it. I am pulling my hair back anyway because of the heat. I measured my hair to see how many inches I gain and I have put henna on hold for now too on the fence about the grey.



Shadiyah thank you! I think im gonna go back to CG too this summer I think using _some_ cones during the winter and the fall kinda helped me out with all the wind chills and drier air we had going on down here...but now? Reina is ready for some glycerin and humidity!!!

I am doing a looooong DC right now..trying to use up my Novex Chocolate DC....i've had that tub for months now!...shows how much i been slackin on DC'ing!

Hey...what do you all think about DC if you are a frequent co-washer? I shampooed tonight and as i did the pre-rinse b4 adding the shampoo...my hair felt sooooo moisturized...that new TN formula is serious ya'll! But do you think DC EVERY week is necessary if you co-wash almost everyday?


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah thank you! I think im gonna go back to CG too this summer I think using _some_ cones during the winter and the fall kinda helped me out with all the wind chills and drier air we had going on down here...but now? Reina is ready for some glycerin and humidity!!!
> 
> I am doing a looooong DC right now..trying to use up my Novex Chocolate DC....i've had that tub for months now!...shows how much i been slackin on DC'ing!
> 
> Hey...what do you all think about DC if you are a frequent co-washer? I shampooed tonight and as i did the pre-rinse b4 adding the shampoo...my hair felt sooooo moisturized...that new TN formula is serious ya'll! But do you think DC EVERY week is necessary if you co-wash almost everyday?



SmilingElephant I think it is very necessary and I still do it once a week and since I will not be doing henna right now I will be doing some kind of protein maybe every two months but it will only be homemade. I just want to take advantage of this weather.
Oh i forgot to add that I co wash every day. and yes the tn is great because i remember I could not stand it before it was like water to me.


----------



## Eclipse

If it's not too late, I would like to join the WL Class of 2013! This is my first post in 7+ years; however, I feel like a newbie again because I have different goals this time around. I'm actually almost 7 months into a transition to natural and I want waist length hair, so I have a lot to learn!!

My current length is in my signature....Looking forward to being in this challenge with you all!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Eclipse said:


> If it's not too late, I would like to join the WL Class of 2013! This is my first post in 7+ years; however, I feel like a newbie again because I have different goals this time around. I'm actually almost 7 months into a transition to natural and I want waist length hair, so I have a lot to learn!!
> 
> My current length is in my signature....Looking forward to being in this challenge with you all!



 to the challenge Eclipse!! Make urself at home!


----------



## Shadiyah

I figure I would give you all some up lifting for today. This is my daughter in law waist length hair.

SmilingElephant


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I figure I would give you all some up lifting for today. This is my daughter in law waist length hair.
> 
> SmilingElephant



Wow!! And its WL curly too! Very pretty!!


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis

I wanna join! I should be there at the very end of the 31st day of the last month of 2013 at 2 minutes to midnight.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Hey ladies. Checking in. I'm in love with yogurt DCs. I wish I could use it as a styling product. It gives me such good definition.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I'm experiencing hair boredom ladies! Why does protective styling have to be so...protective?  I want my hair to be wild & free LOL I am excited to straighten my hair for a length check in a couple weeks


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow!! And its WL curly too! Very pretty!!



SmilingElephant yes it is and she never wears it out because she hate doing her hair so she most of the time is in a weave.


----------



## ladysaraii

I've been seeing some great results in a very short time simply from going back to basics.  I had gotten really lazy with my hair and it was suffering and that just increased my apathy which didn't help my hair soo...yeah.

My regimen now:

Wash once a week.   
-Prepoo with oil or Chicoro's Moisture Recipe.  
-Detangle and plait.  
-Wash.  
-Protein if needed
-Condition
-Final AVJ rinse
-Air Dry

Daily
-Moisturize if needed
-Remove shed hairs
-Plait for the night

Dust/trim when needed

I tend to wear buns during the week, so that's easiy to do the next day.  I've been thinking of braiding up my hair for a little while (no added extension hair).  I'd really like a good style that will hide my ends...maybe I can do a tucked French braid

Other than that, I'm back on my green smoothies and taking my vitamins.  I'll do this for the rest of the summer and monitor my progress.


----------



## Shadiyah

So June is my length check month. I have been doing it every 6 months since this all have been driving me crazy. So i get my cousins to do my length since they were there to get their hair done. So once the picture was taken and I compared it to the January picture I was disappointed and then we move on to last year picture and oh man I am only a inch from where I was a year ago in June so I am still at BSB. Am I hot? yes I am and just upset that what I was doing last year was not working. I had to do about 3-4 trims because of split ends and now I really have to get down to business on really working with my ends now that they are healthy right now. 

I have left the silicone alone right now and most of the time I am not really using any products on my hair. I just use my oils and tresemme naturals for my leave in and my co washing. I deep condition every week and sometimes more than that. I pre poo when I can remember and that will be that. I am going to try 2 strand twist tonight and see if I can get it to stay in my hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!!! I have been having great hair days! All i've been doing is the TN, EcoStyler Argan and a little oil to seal...in my 2 sections still...i'm loving this new slight change!





These are what most of my hair looks like...the hair at the nape and the sides is more kinkier.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!!! I have been having great hair days! All i've been doing is the TN, EcoStyler Argan and a little oil to seal...in my 2 sections still...i'm loving this new slight change!
> 
> View attachment 152861
> 
> View attachment 152863
> 
> These are what most of my hair looks like...the hair at the nape and the sides is more kinkier.



SmilingElephant your hair looks great. it has grown and please stick to those products only. I am  so going to miss the wash n go's this summer but I will never get past this point if I keep on the way I was. 

I know you are so happy and it really looks great.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

So yesterday was my 1 year nappiversary!  I have been so busy travelling that I almost forgot about it  I randomly remembered yesterday evening while driving home at 9pm  I kind of wanted to take my hair down and do an immediate length check to compare, but I have only had these mini twists in for 2 weeks & they were too much work to abandon them already   I can’t wait to see what my hair looks like next June 

I do have a question for you ladies though…is anyone low porosity in here? I have been researching & trying to figure out the best strategies to deal with it…I had been doing fairly well with my products and regimen, but I ran out of Bee Mine Curly Butter for 6 weeks and just got it a new supply. My hair has been getting increasing dry, even with wetting it every day (either lightly misting during the morning & evening or wetting it in the shower every couple of days and sealing with castor oil).  Still, it isn’t feeling as soft as it used to feel   Last night I diluted Terressentials Lemon Mudwash to shampoo because my scalp was itching.  While it was still wet, I put jojoba oil on it and then sealed with BM Curly Butter.  It is already feeling a bit dry today  This used to moisturize my hair for at least 3 days…any suggestions? I want my hair to be in great condition when I straighten it for the length check in 3 weeks! TIA


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So yesterday was my 1 year nappiversary!  I have been so busy travelling that I almost forgot about it  I randomly remembered yesterday evening while driving home at 9pm  I kind of wanted to take my hair down and do an immediate length check to compare, but I have only had these mini twists in for 2 weeks & they were too much work to abandon them already   I can’t wait to see what my hair looks like next June
> 
> I do have a question for you ladies though…is anyone low porosity in here? I have been researching & trying to figure out the best strategies to deal with it…I had been doing fairly well with my products and regimen, but I ran out of Bee Mine Curly Butter for 6 weeks and just got it a new supply. My hair has been getting increasing dry, even with wetting it every day (either lightly misting during the morning & evening or wetting it in the shower every couple of days and sealing with castor oil).  Still, it isn’t feeling as soft as it used to feel   Last night I diluted Terressentials Lemon Mudwash to shampoo because my scalp was itching.  *While it was still wet, I put jojoba oil on it and then sealed with BM Curly Butter*.  It is already feeling a bit dry today  This used to moisturize my hair for at least 3 days…any suggestions? I want my hair to be in great condition when I straighten it for the length check in 3 weeks! TIA



LilMissSunshine5 Congrats lady!!! Feels good doesn't it?


At the bolded....why not try putting the curly butter on first and then seal w/the oil?

Have you tried using Porosity Control to help correct it?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Thanks SmilingElephant! It does feel good! I never thought I could actually go natural and yet, here I am! One year fully natural and almost two years since my last relaxer later...I am amazed  I'm already back to where I was relaxed, so I can't wait to reach new lengths with my curls! BSL is the longest my hair has ever been & I should reach APL this month, so I could be back to my longest length ever this December (my goal date for BSL) 

As for my hair, it hates Roux Porosity Control! The one time I used it, it tangled my hair up so badly and made it dry  Then I realized it was for highly porous hair instead of low porosity hair SMH OOPS  I will try using the Curly Butter first next time.  I was trying to do the LOC method, but normally I do use water and then curly butter (sometimes I seal with oil afterwards).  But since my hair has been drier than usual lately, I thought I would try LOC since so many folks have great success with it.  One of these days I am going to learn not to switch things up based on the latest thing I read  One day...


----------



## curlicarib

Can I join you ladies?  I'm at full BSL and the bottom of my "V" is hanging out around MBL. I should be at WL sometime in 2013. 

I'm currently in the no heat challenge, but I'm contemplating going to get a roller set. If I do, I'll post pics.


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So yesterday was my 1 year nappiversary!  I have been so busy travelling that I almost forgot about it  I randomly remembered yesterday evening while driving home at 9pm  I kind of wanted to take my hair down and do an immediate length check to compare, but I have only had these mini twists in for 2 weeks & they were too much work to abandon them already   I can’t wait to see what my hair looks like next June
> 
> I do have a question for you ladies though…is anyone low porosity in here? I have been researching & trying to figure out the best strategies to deal with it…I had been doing fairly well with my products and regimen, but I ran out of Bee Mine Curly Butter for 6 weeks and just got it a new supply. My hair has been getting increasing dry, even with wetting it every day (either lightly misting during the morning & evening or wetting it in the shower every couple of days and sealing with castor oil).  Still, it isn’t feeling as soft as it used to feel   Last night I diluted Terressentials Lemon Mudwash to shampoo because my scalp was itching.  While it was still wet, I put jojoba oil on it and then sealed with BM Curly Butter.  It is already feeling a bit dry today  This used to moisturize my hair for at least 3 days…any suggestions? I want my hair to be in great condition when I straighten it for the length check in 3 weeks! TIA



LilMissSunshine5 From my experience I would clarify and deep condition and start from there what you use to do. You can even do a protein treatment and then deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner. Once I clarify my hair is like brand new. I hope this works for you.


----------



## Shadiyah

curlicarib said:


> Can I join you ladies?  I'm at full BSL and the bottom of my "V" is hanging out around MBL. I should be at WL sometime in 2013.
> 
> I'm currently in the no heat challenge, but I'm contemplating going to get a roller set. If I do, I'll post pics.



curlicarib of course you can join us  wouldn't care if you were at neck length.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> curlicarib of course you can join us  *wouldn't care if you were at neck length*.



 I love it!!! So true tho! We're a pretty laidback crew

 curlicarib!


----------



## Shadiyah

I tell you if this regi don't work out for me I am just going to enjoy my curls and nix length. I have added the clarifying in and shampoo back in every week and still co washing everyday. What I think went wrong is that I was using the silicone and was co washing only and it all build up on my hair and ends and then split ends. So I cleaned all up and gave the silicone a break. so lets see what happens.


----------



## curlicarib

Thanks guys! You ladies are too cool! Hopefully I'll get the roller set this upcoming weekend and post up pics.


----------



## Eclipse

My stylist pressed my hair today, so I decided to do a comparison pic from last month.  I can't make an accurate and fair assessment because my hair was curled in the May pic and my head is kind of tilted in June's; however, I can see progress.


----------



## NappyNelle

*visualizes waist length hair* I have the longest loose hair in my family; but I'm worried that my length check at the end of the month won't be impressive. Perhaps I'll just wear a braid out for the graduation dinner and straighten it later that week around SO's birthday.


----------



## Diva_Esq

My update pic... I am about 3 inches from waist length! I am so excited! My birthday is Monday, June 11th, and since I exclusively bun and ponytail, I wanted to rock a flatty.


----------



## Veeda

Good Morning Ladies,

I think this is my 1st update since joining this challenge. I am extremely happy with my progress. Here is my progress picture since joining the forum (and this challenge.)


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq Your hair is growing on freaking turbo, you hear me?  Your hair looks so luscious! You know how pastry chefs put the icing on the cakes so fancy-like? That's how your hair looks! 

You'll probably be Hip length by December!


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant: You have me over here crackin' up laughing!!! Thank you!!


----------



## afrochique

Diva_Esq: Your hair gets longer and thicker each time you reveal it to us. Congrats on your progress!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq said:


> My update pic... I am about 3 inches from waist length! I am so excited! My birthday is Monday, June 11th, and since I exclusively bun and ponytail, I wanted to rock a flatty.



Your hair is gorgeous I love it. it looks so beautiful


----------



## Diva_Esq

afrochique said:


> @Diva_Esq: Your hair gets longer and thicker each time you reveal it to us. Congrats on your progress!!


 
afrochique: THANK YOU! 



Shadiyah said:


> Your hair is gorgeous I love it. it looks so beautiful


 
Shadiyah: Thank you!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Veeda said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I think this is my 1st update since joining this challenge. I am extremely happy with my progress. Here is my progress picture since joining the forum (and this challenge.)



I could not see your pictures. and they are not jpg.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Veeda, your hair looks great! Welcome to the challenge and the forum!


----------



## Veeda

MyAngelEyez~C~U, thanks so much!!!!


----------



## MzSwift

Veeda and Eclipse

What the heck are y'all doing to retain so much in such a short amount of time??
Both of y'all are quiet (in this thread) and then come in and post BAM! pictures.

Diva-
IA, you're gonna be HL by the EOTY!!


----------



## MzSwift

Well, I'm back in mini braids but I can't find my trusty camera 

I'm gonna go and buy a new one. I'll post pix once I do.

I also decided to try out a few different Suave scents to see if I can find one that treats my hair as well as the Tropical Coconut.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So seeing as I have no identifiable waist, I'm just gonna keep growin to TBL I guess lol maybe top of jeans. I cut the pic at the top of my panties, and I wear my jeans about 1.5 inches above that. IDK how many inches that is but I think it's a good length and I'll do somethin fancy with my hair when I get to that length. Don't know what though because I got layers cut in December. Well here are my comparisons. I won't do another until the end of the summer. Hope these pics aren't too big. 
This pic is when I got layers cut December 23, 2011 at 25 months post relaxer





This one was taken today





Anyone wanna help me find where waist length is in the pic? I know where my waist is from the front because oddly enough theres a slight curve but since we don't measure from the front, I have no idea where I'd claim WL.

Sorry the pics aren't beautiful. I've only straightened my hair once since the BC and just do random length checks.


----------



## Eclipse

MzSwift

Ha! You are too darn funny! I think that frequent DC'ing and bunning are the major contributers of my retention.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So seeing as I have no identifiable waist, I'm just gonna keep growin to TBL I guess lol maybe top of jeans. I cut the pic at the top of my panties, and I wear my jeans about 1.5 inches above that. IDK how many inches that is but I think it's a good length and I'll do somethin fancy with my hair when I get to that length. Don't know what though because I got layers cut in December. Well here are my comparisons. I won't do another until the end of the summer. Hope these pics aren't too big.
> This pic is when I got layers cut December 23, 2011 at 25 months post relaxer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was taken today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna help me find where waist length is in the pic? I know where my waist is from the front because oddly enough theres a slight curve but since we don't measure from the front, I have no idea where I'd claim WL.
> 
> Sorry the pics aren't beautiful. I've only straightened my hair once since the BC and just do random length checks.



LaFemmeNaturelle HEY YOU!!! Your hair looks great! I think either the 2nd or 3rd finger from the top is where WL is on you. And you seem to almost be there! Keep it up! 

I'm LOVING the progress in this thread!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

SmilingElephant said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle HEY YOU!!! Your hair looks great! I think either the 2nd or 3rd finger from the top is where WL is on you. And you seem to almost be there! Keep it up!
> 
> I'm LOVING the progress in this thread!




Awww a hug! Hey SmilingElephant! You made my smile! I'm loving all the progress as well and your hair is looking lovely! 

I haven't been around much because I wasn't caring about my hair or doing much to it but I've made a new reggie and I'm getting excited again! So ya'll will see me around here more often


----------



## Shadiyah

have you all heard the news? Allandra has reached tail bone... I am floored lol


----------



## claud-uk

Diva_Esq - Happy Birthday for yesterday, it's the same day as my DH!  Hope you had a lovely day x


----------



## Veeda

MzSwift said:


> Veeda and Eclipse
> 
> What the heck are y'all doing to retain so much in such a short amount of time??
> Both of y'all are quiet (in this thread) and then come in and post BAM! pictures.
> 
> Diva-
> IA, you're gonna be HL by the EOTY!!


MzSwift, LMBO!!!! I've been posting a few of my tips and tricks on the MN Challenge 2012 thread. I don't want to clutter the threads unless I have something to contribute you know? How do I retain my length? Well, I'm not much of a protective styler. I wash my hair once a week (Sundays) and if I've had a really strenuous workout in taekwondo (which I take 6 days a week), I will wash mid week as well. I wet set (roller set) each time I wash and then I do a nightly dry wrap with my satin durag. In the morning, I will comb my wrap out and wear it loose about 95% of the time. Rainy days like today, I'll wear my hair in a ponytail. I must say, ever since I added the JBCO to my reggie, my hair has not been frizzing and shrinking up in my taekwondo class. I can come home, keep it in my ponytail until my hair drys and then I dry wrap it. I may add a little oil to the ends if it has dried out a little during the drying process. The only heat I use on my hair comes from my hooded dryer. I hope this helps some of you on your hair journey!!!!

HHG!!!!


----------



## Veeda

Shadiyah said:


> I could not see your pictures. and they are not jpg.


I'll re-post my pics.


----------



## Veeda

Shadiyah said:


> I could not see your pictures. and they are not jpg.



``````

I forgot to include a progress picture in the first update picture message. Here's all 4 pics.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

All this beautiful hair is getting me motivated to do more  Great job ladies!

I have gone back to using water as my moisturizer and curly butter as my sealer...seems to be working better than the LOC method for me  I should have known my hair would respond differently bc it always does  It feels a lot better, but still not where it was...After I take out these mini twists in a week, I will clarify & hope that will solve the rest of the issue! I am so nervous about this length check  I am going to :crossfingers: Hopefully, it is a moment like this , instead of like this


----------



## claud-uk

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Anyone wanna help me find where waist length is in the pic? I know where my waist is from the front because oddly enough theres a slight curve but since we don't measure from the front, I have no idea where I'd claim WL.



(sneaking in...)

It's under your ribcage; run your hand down your side till you get to the last rib, then push inwards - should be do-able from the back too.

(sneaking back out...)


----------



## SmilingElephant

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Awww a hug! Hey SmilingElephant! You made my smile! I'm loving all the progress as well and your hair is looking lovely!
> 
> I haven't been around much because I wasn't caring about my hair or doing much to it but I've made a new reggie and I'm getting excited again! So ya'll will see me around here more often



 Yes..i missed my transitioning buddy! Glad to see you around here! LaFemmeNaturelle And thank you!



Veeda said:


> ``````
> 
> I forgot to include a progress picture in the first update picture message. Here's all 4 pics.



Lookin good Veeda!



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> All this beautiful hair is getting me motivated to do more  Great job ladies!
> 
> I have gone back to using water as my moisturizer and curly butter as my sealer...seems to be working better than the LOC method for me  I should have known my hair would respond differently bc it always does  It feels a lot better, but still not where it was...After I take out these mini twists in a week, I will clarify & hope that will solve the rest of the issue! I am so nervous about this length check  I am going to :crossfingers: Hopefully, it is a moment like this , instead of like this



!!! I'm glad you solved the problem tho...i was startin to worry


Shadiyah...what you say nah? Allandra hit tailbone??!!_ *goes to find thread*_


----------



## Shadiyah

Veeda said:


> ``````
> 
> I forgot to include a progress picture in the first update picture message. Here's all 4 pics.



get out!!!!


----------



## Veeda

Shadiyah said:


> get out!!!!


Do you mean get out of the forum or get out as in "I can't believe it!"?


----------



## Shadiyah

Did any of you know that this is in ECO styler gel???? PVP (polyvinyl pyrrolidone) is a petroleum-derived chemical used in cosmetics. According to the Organics Consumer Association, It can be considered toxic, since particles may contribute to foreign bodies in the lungs of sensitive persons. The Cosmetic Ingredients Review Expert Panel however considers PVP safe


----------



## Shadiyah

Veeda said:


> Do you mean get out of the forum or get out as in "I can't believe it!"?



 I mean I can not believe it!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant it is in the thread for those who want long hair


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> Did any of you know that this is in ECO styler gel???? PVP (polyvinyl pyrrolidone) is a petroleum-derived chemical used in cosmetics. According to the Organics Consumer Association, It can be considered toxic, since particles may contribute to foreign bodies in the lungs of sensitive persons. The Cosmetic Ingredients Review Expert Panel however considers PVP safe



I cain't win fa losin!!!

Welp...look like imma have to just die with fabulously held curls bc that is my favorite gel to use! 

I don't know of any others that have the weight and performance of EcoStyler...although i have been thinking about treating myself to try CJ Pattern Pusha...but that thing is $24!erplexed


----------



## MzSwift

LoL, Veeda!
You're gonna have to go ahead and "clutter" this thread with those tips.


----------



## Veeda

Shadiyah said:


> I mean I can not believe it!!!


LMBO!!!!! I just wanted to make sure. I don't want to start no trouble!!!! LMBO!!!!!


----------



## Veeda

MzSwift said:


> LoL, Veeda!
> You're gonna have to go ahead and "clutter" this thread with those tips.


I know that's right @ MZSwift!


----------



## afrochique

I co-washed my hair both Sunday and Monday night. I am 6mths post but too lazy to relax my hair. I am considering some braids or twists with extensions. 
Happy growing!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I've been co washing with Suave Mango Mandarin. I just LOVE how it smells. It's fruit punchy

now if only TN would come in different scents! Hmmm...


----------



## afrochique

^ Suave can be addictive. I love my Ocean Breeze.


----------



## SmilingElephant

afrochique said:


> ^ Suave can be addictive. I love my Ocean Breeze.



I like that one too!! And the Juicy Green Apple one

I didnt co-wash today tho, I just sprayed my hair w/ my TN/water mix and used my Lush R&B moisturizer and did my curly ponytail



^This is my curly ponytail from yesterday


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think i'm gonna buy a fancy product tomorrow. But i don't know...and what would i buy?

I've been eyeballing the DevaCurl products lately....i wanted to try the OneCondition bc i hear its like a 3 in one product...conditioner/leave-in/styler...and use it on days i'm in a rush.

But i have 2 bottles of Tresemme Naturals to use uperplexed

And then i was thinking about Pattern Pusha but...i have a whole thing of EcoStyler to use up...i JUST put a dent in it!..I've learned that my hair doesn't need a lot of gel...only the very front needs extra coverage.

I was thinking about a new leave in but TN does that for me too...hmmmm...

Maybe a new hairtoy instead? I was thinking about a fancy fragranced oil too, to seal with....i wanna treat myself to something....maybe i'll just buy clothes.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I think i'm gonna buy a fancy product tomorrow. But i don't know...and what would i buy?
> 
> I've been eyeballing the DevaCurl products lately....i wanted to try the OneCondition bc i hear its like a 3 in one product...conditioner/leave-in/styler...and use it on days i'm in a rush.
> 
> But i have 2 bottles of Tresemme Naturals to use uperplexed
> 
> And then i was thinking about Pattern Pusha but...i have a whole thing of EcoStyler to use up...i JUST put a dent in it!..I've learned that my hair doesn't need a lot of gel...only the very front needs extra coverage.
> 
> I was thinking about a new leave in but TN does that for me too...hmmmm...
> 
> Maybe a new hairtoy instead? I was thinking about a fancy fragranced oil too, to seal with....i wanna treat myself to something....maybe i'll just buy clothes.



girl you sound like me. I have stop trying new stuff though and just buy everything on sale that I know work. If you seen my cabinet now you would shake your head. 

well I came in here to tell you all that I got 1/2" in 19 days yyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaa don't ask me how I did it because I don't know. it could be that I stop using silicones for a while and now I have my whipped shea butter mix that I just take the shea butter blocks and add olive oil and jojoba oil and aloe vera juice and a few drops of lavender. and mixed it with the hand mixed. it is so soft and fluffy it goes on really nice on the hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> girl you sound like me. I have stop trying new stuff though and just buy everything on sale that I know work. If you seen my cabinet now you would shake your head.
> 
> well I came in here to tell you all that I got 1/2" in 19 days yyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaa *don't ask me how I did it because I don't know*. it could be that I stop using silicones for a while and now I have my whipped shea butter mix that I just take the shea butter blocks and add olive oil and jojoba oil and aloe vera juice and a few drops of lavender. and mixed it with the hand mixed. it is so soft and fluffy it goes on really nice on the hair.



 It could also be the weather change too Shadiyah. I'm scared to use Shea butter on my hair...if i use it..it has to be SUPER creamy and mixed with LOTS of oil.

Who is watching the game right now? Let's go HEAT!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> It could also be the weather change too Shadiyah. I'm scared to use Shea butter on my hair...if i use it..it has to be SUPER creamy and mixed with LOTS of oil.
> 
> Who is watching the game right now? Let's go HEAT!!!



SmilingElephant my son and hubby was watching the game I can not stand hearing men and those sports. 

I hope it is the weather. and I said that I blended the shea butter with oils and aloe vera juice. it is so soft and smooth. it just rub through my fingers like butter. I don't think you would have a problem with this whipped shea butter. I really hope at the end of this month I get another 1/2" I will be jumping up and down forreal.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Shadiyah- That shea butter mix sounds lovely  Congrats on the growth spurt 

SmilingElephant- How do you get such a luscious ponytail?! My hair just reached APL & a ponytail ain't happening  I think my head is too big & I have too much shrinkage  I always did have a hard time finding hats that would fit over it  I don't think a juicy ponytail will happen until I'm MBL 

MzSwift- We gotta have our hair extravaganza soon


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 thank you so much I am still excited.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I finally made APL!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Shadiyah- That shea butter mix sounds lovely  Congrats on the growth spurt
> 
> SmilingElephant- How do you get such a luscious ponytail?! My hair just reached APL & a ponytail ain't happening  I think my head is too big & I have too much shrinkage  I always did have a hard time finding hats that would fit over it  I don't think a juicy ponytail will happen until I'm MBL
> 
> MzSwift- We gotta have our hair extravaganza soon



Thank you! Instead of making a puff like usual...i just slide my headband all the way back. Lol!!! @ u talkin bout you have a big head and too much shrinkage...girl plz!! Lol! 



LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I finally made APL!



*CONGRATULATIONS* LilMissSunshine5


----------



## Evolving78

i got my hair in a ponytail today, but if i don't leave the house, it is going in a bun.  my hair seems to be on track.  i am finally APL!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

shortdub78!


----------



## Evolving78

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> shortdub78!



LilMissSunshine5
thank you! now i just gotta stick to what works and not to try anything stupid!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

shortdub78- Gurl, don't we all?!?! I stay jumping on bandwagons on this board  I probably would have gotten to APL sooner if I stuck with what worked, but I get antsy and am ALWAYS looking to upgrade my regi  But we are here now, so that is all that matters


----------



## LightEyedMami

I'm in the MID-Back length in 2013 challege (apri is my goal specifically)...But i do plan on being waist length by december of 2013 if not sooner!!....i want to join this challenge if its not to late....pretty please, with burnt sugar pomade on top ...


----------



## sirde4

Hi my name is Lynda e.  and I would like to join.  Hair is shoulder length stretched.  Looking and stretching for a miracle


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I finally made APL!



LilMissSunshine5 congrats!!! and I am happy to tell you that you have past apl you are just about bsb keep on racing


----------



## Shadiyah

LightEyedMami said:


> I'm in the MID-Back length in 2013 challege (apri is my goal specifically)...But i do plan on being waist length by december of 2013 if not sooner!!....i want to join this challenge if its not to late....pretty please, with burnt sugar pomade on top ...



LightEyedMami honey it is never too late. welcome to the club lol


----------



## Shadiyah

sirde4 said:


> Hi my name is Lynda e.  and I would like to join.  Hair is shoulder length stretched.  Looking and stretching for a miracle



sirde4 welcome you will be to waist length in no time.


----------



## MzSwift

Congrats on the growth ladies!! 

LoL, Sunshine, I'm on it girl!!


----------



## Shadiyah

I have to play with this bun so not to get bored. I want my curls so bad, I mean I do let my hair air dry first so that I can have curls to put up. I don't want to play around with styles that will hurt my arms so I just keep smoothing out my ends. It seem like bsl is the hardess to get to.


----------



## Nix08

Ok I'm in for the home stretch...here is my 2 year progress pic with big hopes of being WL by the end of 2013...the lower back of my hair seems to grow faster not to mention my crown area having started off at about 4 broken off inches.  I now know to relax that area first and provide that area with extra moisture.  I did a light self trim and then a search and destroy.  I probably won't be trimming again until the end of next year.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> shortdub78- Gurl, don't we all?!?! *I stay jumping on bandwagons on this board * I probably would have gotten to APL sooner if I stuck with what worked, but I get antsy and am ALWAYS looking to upgrade my regi  But we are here now, so that is all that matters



Y'all betta stop jumpin on them dang on bandwagons!

Welcome to the newcomers! Make yourselves at home...the challenge ends at the very end of 2013...so we got plenty of time!

Nix08...that is GREAT progress! What are you, BSL now?

Keep up the good work y'all!


----------



## lilpooky

Just saw this thread. I would like to join this challenge. I just made bsl and I want to reach MBL by the end of this year, get a small trim, then aim for wl by December 2013. Y'all pray for me, lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I have to play with this bun so not to get bored. I want my curls so bad, I mean I do let my hair air dry first so that I can have curls to put up. I don't want to play around with styles that will hurt my arms so I just keep smoothing out my ends. It seem like bsl is the hardess to get to.



Wait, Shadiyah...didn't you say you was using Mixed Chicks for your wash n go's? Have you tried a conditioner only wash n go?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welcome lilpooky  Make yourself at home! Put ya feet up! We doin' WORK in here!

Y'all have to excuse me...i had coffee a few hours ago to keep me awake at work and i am WIRED!!!


----------



## lilpooky

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome @lilpooky  Make yourself at home! Put ya feet up! We doin' WORK in here!
> 
> Y'all have to excuse me...i had coffee a few hours ago to keep me awake at work and i am WIRED!!!


 
LOL.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Wait, Shadiyah...didn't you say you was using Mixed Chicks for your wash n go's? Have you tried a conditioner only wash n go?



I am not using mixed chicks at this time and if I do I will make sure I wash my hair with shampoo to get the cones out. I did tresemme only wash n go today so that I can put it in a curly bun tomorrow it be too hot to let it down all the time anyway. it came out nice. it always do I just can not stand the frizz later in the day lol I guess I have to learn how to keep my hands out of my hair


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah I get frizz too, but I use a little gel on top of my head...sometimes my CJ Curls in a Bottle and it helps my frizz zone there stay calm. If it get out of hand still throughout the day I just put water in my hands and run it in my hair until it cooperates.  lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant well for now I am trying to really baby my ends for the summer so I will do it when it is not that hot in the house and the next day it is up. and as much as I want to see how my hair hangs straight I refuse to touch that heat lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I really like to follow her http://questfortheperfectcurl.com/2...-retaining-length-without-protective-styling/ but I am so chicken lol there are others on here that told me they grew their hair just fine without protecting. I really think for me with my set back it really had to do with using mixed chicks everyday but I was co washing only and not using shampoo and therefore I had product build up and didn't know it until I had all these split ends.

and can you believe she bc her hair a yr after I did and her hair is longer than mines and she started at the same length I did. erplexed


----------



## Evolving78

LightEyedMami said:


> I'm in the MID-Back length in 2013 challege (apri is my goal specifically)...But i do plan on being waist length by december of 2013 if not sooner!!....i want to join this challenge if its not to late....pretty please, with burnt sugar pomade on top ...



this is my goal too!  i want to be MBL by April next year and WL by the end of Dec!


----------



## Nix08

Thx SmilingElephant....yes I guess I'm bsl now but all I want is to be WL like NOW!!!  I am able to enjoy my hair at this length but I'm struggling between enjoying and PS'ing....


----------



## Qtee

I am so bad at these challenges..I wouldn't remember that I was in them if I didn't subscribe..ok my update..my hair is bsb stretched ..I'm super short (5'2) so I'm hoping for MBL by the end of the year which is consistent with my goal for WSL by next summer (hopefully sooner)....I've been bunning for several months prob closer to a year..I've def made great strides in terms of length and overall health..I have used heat once this year and like 3 Xs last year..I wash weekly with any shampoo and conditioner ..I would luv to do the CG method by I can't let go of my ecostyler...I will update a pic hopefully by the end of the year ..my profile pic is the last time I straightened a cpl months ago..


----------



## SmilingElephant

Qtee said:


> I am so bad at these challenges..I wouldn't remember that I was in them if I didn't subscribe..ok my update..my hair is bsb stretched ..I'm super short (5'2) so I'm hoping for MBL by the end of the year which is consistent with my goal for WSL by next summer (hopefully sooner)....I've been bunning for several months prob closer to a year..I've def made great strides in terms of length and overall health..I have used heat once this year and like 3 Xs last year..I wash weekly with any shampoo and conditioner ..*I would luv to do the CG method by I can't let go of my ecostyler*...I will update a pic hopefully by the end of the year ..my profile pic is the last time I straightened a cpl months ago..



You can use gel doing the CG method...i don't know where ppl get the information from that you can't use gel doing CG. Its just recommended to use a gel that is alcohol/cone-free...and EcoStyler is loved by multitudes of CG'ers!

Keep it up tho...great progress!

Shadiyah...yes...that is Elle! She used to be a member here and went by EllePixie...(yes i'm a big fan of hers) but between her and Waterlily716 and empressri is how i learned how to care for my hair.

I was asking if you were using Mixed Chicks everyday when you was doing WnG because i remember you saying that you are protein sensitive and i believe Mixed Chicks does have a protein in it (hydrolized wheat protein) and its like the 3rd or 4th ingredient in it That's probably what caused your setback.

And *CONGRATULATIONS WL CLASS of 2013!!! *We are on our 100th page of the challenge!!:reddancer:


----------



## greenandchic

I haven't done a length check in a while, but I have dusted a couple times over the past four months. I'm learning more and more that I have to moisturize my hair daily - no (or very little) exceptions.  I'm not retaining as well as I would like.


----------



## khadicurls

100 pages is awesome!

My hair is slowly growing and I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere. I haven't straightened my hair in months and I'm working on keeping it moisturized. I keep it in plaits for the most part and will do a braid out when I have to go out. I just don't have the best hair practices but every day I try to do better. I have been consistent with weekly deep conditioning and that has been very helpful. I do notice that my hair looks and feels healthier which is all I want. I know the length will come if I keep it up.

ETA: This is my 123 post... Cool!


----------



## MzSwift

Nix08

Great growth, girl!! 

We're gonna have some early graduates in here, I can feel it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift i think so too! Honor Students, Dual Enrollment

I think i'm gonna go in here and co-wash and clean up around the house...i've been a lazy slob for the past 2 days


----------



## Charla

I'm ultra late to the party and I'm near hyperventilating as I type this, but I'm in!....lawd I can't believe I'm doing this...
Can I really grow to waist? I didn't even consider it on ME until tallnomad suggested it

My ultimate goal has always been MBL, but when I really consider it WL is only a few inches more!

I'll be back when I fully wrap my head around this to update a WL (I still can't believe I'm typing "WL") reggie and starting pic. See you soon, ladies...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Charla! This place is wonderful and uber supportive!

Ladies, there is so much good hair news in this thread lately  I can't take it  On Monday, I treated myself to dinner with girlfriends, partially to celebrate my 2nd year anniversary of being relaxer free & reaching APL! I never thought I would make it to 2 years w/o it  Thanks for being such an awesome support system ladies! I was asked about my hair today multiple times and I know it is ONLY bc of the stuff I learned on this board from you all  This journey is so much bigger than hair for me...


----------



## SmilingElephant

Congrats lady! LilMissSunshine5

Sounds like fun!


----------



## tallnomad

Charla said:


> I'm ultra late to the party and I'm near hyperventilating as I type this, but I'm in!....lawd I can't believe I'm doing this...
> Can I really grow to waist? I didn't even consider it on ME until tallnomad suggested it
> 
> My ultimate goal has always been MBL, but when I really consider it WL is only a few inches more!
> 
> I'll be back when I fully wrap my head around this to update a WL (I still can't believe I'm typing "WL") reggie and starting pic. See you soon, ladies...



Yay! Charla.  Girl, I know you can do it.  And I guess because I suggested it, I'm in by default.  Okay ya'll, I'm up for the challenge.  Hold my hand!   And Charla, I got my MN yesterday.  Been so busy so I'll probably wait to make my mix this weekend!!!  Ooohlala, WL here we come!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah...yes...that is Elle! She used to be a member here and went by EllePixie...(yes i'm a big fan of hers) but between her and Waterlily716 and empressri is how i learned how to care for my hair.
> 
> I was asking if you were using Mixed Chicks everyday when you was doing WnG because i remember you saying that you are protein sensitive and i believe Mixed Chicks does have a protein in it (hydrolized wheat protein) and its like the 3rd or 4th ingredient in it That's probably what caused your setback.
> 
> And *CONGRATULATIONS WL CLASS of 2013!!! *We are on our 100th page of the challenge!!:reddancer:



SmilingElephant you  know I never thought about that. I just thought it was the silicones. and I was using it everyday and not shampooing but maybe 2 times a month if that. right now I am only using tresemme naturals as my styling product and I make sure I smooth out my ends so instead of going around scrunching like I use to I go around my head and take my ends by running my fingers over and over again on my ends and then I get this nice curl when it drys remind you of shirley temple but not all the way up.


----------



## Shadiyah

Charla said:


> I'm ultra late to the party and I'm near hyperventilating as I type this, but I'm in!....lawd I can't believe I'm doing this...
> Can I really grow to waist? I didn't even consider it on ME until tallnomad suggested it
> 
> My ultimate goal has always been MBL, but when I really consider it WL is only a few inches more!
> 
> I'll be back when I fully wrap my head around this to update a WL (I still can't believe I'm typing "WL") reggie and starting pic. See you soon, ladies...



Charla welcome it is never too late to join and you have plenty of time.

tallnomad welcome to the challenge too the more the merrier lol


----------



## Charla

tallnomad said:


> Yay! Charla.  Girl, I know you can do it.  And I guess because I suggested it, I'm in by default.  Okay ya'll, I'm up for the challenge.  Hold my hand!   And Charla, I got my MN yesterday.  Been so busy so I'll probably wait to make my mix this weekend!!!  Ooohlala, WL here we come!



tallnomad  Thats right, girl!  We're in this together!  We can do this!

Thank you EVERYBODY for the encourgagement!

And look what I found.  Isn't that cute.  Only problem is only hair-people would understand this t-shirt!  I'd look foolish to everyone else! 
http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/length-check-shirts-C96768


----------



## tallnomad

Charla said:


> tallnomad  Thats right, girl!  We're in this together!  We can do this!
> 
> Thank you EVERYBODY for the encourgagement!
> 
> And look what I found.  Isn't that cute.  Only problem is only hair-people would understand this t-shirt!  I'd look foolish to everyone else!
> http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/length-check-shirts-C96768



Alright!  It's really on now.  She done made the WL tshirt her avatar and siggy!  Thank you Charla for bringing me in.  And thank you Shadiyah for your warm welcome and all of you ladies for your encouragement.  I'm giddy right now!


----------



## LightEyedMami

Hey Girls ,  Just checking in on ya'll everybody seems to be coming closer to our WL goal....I was recently considering using a cellophane treatment, and im sooooo glad i didn't i found out that it seals the cuticle and can act as a protein, both of which would be horrible on my low-porosity protein sensitive hair...jeez i think that would have been a huge setback (i will continue to stick with what works, no experimentation for me ). I have learned my hair truely likes a simple routine .


----------



## LilMissRed

I wud  to join this challenge... However after 2 yrs I havent even reached bsl so I know theres no way in da world I'm reaching wl by 2013.. :sigh:  I'll watch from the sidelines


----------



## SouthernStunner

Hi ladies,

I forgot I was in this challenge.  Quick update.  I have not relaxed since June of last year but I am not transitioning just stretching.  I am getting a weave in July and probably relaxing in Nov for my birthday.  I think I am MBL right now but barely so hopefully by Jan I will be full and then gives me the rest of next yr I will be evening up things so by Dec I will be full WL.


Wow that was a mouthful!


----------



## MzSwift

Whohooo, welcome new ladies!!

LilMissRed

Don't be bashful girl!  Make some changes to your regi and let's get GROWING!!


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissRed said:


> I wud  to join this challenge... However after 2 yrs I havent even reached bsl so I know theres no way in da world I'm reaching wl by 2013.. :sigh:  I'll watch from the sidelines



Oh come on LilMissRed what have you got to loose????


----------



## Shadiyah

I am so excited!!!!   I just co washed my hair with tresemme naturals and I saw a few strands hanging longer and when I grab on them they are hanging over bsl  OMG!!!! it is a very long time coming wow.


----------



## Veeda

Hello Ladies. How is everyone doing? I just wanted to check-in and update you all on my journey. Well, I colored my hair last Saturday (6/16/12) with Bigen Warm Chestnut. Firstly, it came out too dag on dark. My hair looks black. Secondly, it made my hair feel AWFUL!!!! It feels hard and my ends look like Sugar, Honey Iced Tea!!!! LOL. I've been wearing my hair in a wash-n-go ponytail and/or hair loose with a ponytail. I noticed that when I washed my hair yesterday that I saw little pieces of hairs in the tub. I mean, these hairs were less than an inch long. My ends, I think, are breaking so I may have to trim my hair this weekend. I figured Bigen would be a better choice of hair color because it does not contain ammonia nor peroxide. Do you all think Henna is a better option for coloring?  I'm going to read the Henna thread. I take taekwondo 6 days a weeks so I'm always sweating it out. This Sunday, I'm going to give myself a good DC. As a matter of fact, when I get home from the club Saturday night, I'm going to wash my hair and sleep in the conditioner. I want to do a protein treatment as well but I'm afraid that it's going to make my hair even harder even with the over night deep conditioner/moisturizer. Boy, it's always something isn't it?


----------



## Nix08

The first half of this year I focused on cowashing-oil rinsing and most recently aloe rinsing...which has resulted in my hair feeling fantastic.  The one thing I slacked off on from the first year of my journey was stimulating growth.  So for the next half of this year I'm going to focus on scalp stimulation.  I know I can't be consistent with scalp masages but adding EO's and teas to my rinses may help and allowing the shower head to provide a light massage on my scalp I can be consistent with

I measured and I'm about 5 inches from WL....I'm hoping for smooth sailing to the end of 2013


----------



## Evolving78

Veeda said:


> Hello Ladies. How is everyone doing? I just wanted to check-in and update you all on my journey. Well, I colored my hair last Saturday (6/16/12) with Bigen Warm Chestnut. Firstly, it came out too dag on dark. My hair looks black. Secondly, it made my hair feel AWFUL!!!! It feels hard and my ends look like Sugar, Honey Iced Tea!!!! LOL. I've been wearing my hair in a wash-n-go ponytail and/or hair loose with a ponytail. I noticed that when I washed my hair yesterday that I saw little pieces of hairs in the tub. I mean, these hairs were less than an inch long. My ends, I think, are breaking so I may have to trim my hair this weekend. I figured Bigen would be a better choice of hair color because it does not contain ammonia nor peroxide. Do you all think Henna is a better option for coloring?  I'm going to read the Henna thread. I take taekwondo 6 days a weeks so I'm always sweating it out. This Sunday, I'm going to give myself a good DC. As a matter of fact, when I get home from the club Saturday night, I'm going to wash my hair and sleep in the conditioner. I want to do a protein treatment as well but I'm afraid that it's going to make my hair even harder even with the over night deep conditioner/moisturizer. Boy, it's always something isn't it?



i wouldn't mess with the protein right now.  just dust your ends a little and deep conditioner with a moisturizing conditioner.  i have no advice about Henna.  i am scared of that too.  i just use peremanent dyes with ammonia  in them and just keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## irisak

I joined the mbl 2013 challenge but I think I want to join this one too. I just know I want some dramatical exotical long hairs for next year to take my mind off the big 30. If I protective style and stretch my relaxers is wl possible from where I'm at now on 12/31/[email protected]:59pm?




Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'd like to join. I'm hoping for WL by next fall.  I'm BSL-ish/grazing BSL. Here's my pic from a flat iron I got last week.





Not the best but it's the only one I have on my phone of straight-ish hair. Its already starting to frizz and shrink because I had been putting it in braids overnight.

Here is a curly shot:





My shrinkage is insane!


----------



## MzSwift

irisak said:


> I joined the mbl 2013 challenge but I think I want to join this one too. I just know I want some dramatical exotical long hairs for next year to take my mind off the big 30. If I protective style and stretch my relaxers is wl possible from where I'm at now on 12/31/[email protected]:59pm?
> 
> 
> View attachment 155783
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


 

It's worth a shot! 

I've seen ladies on this and other hair boards do it.  That's a whole 18 months! That's anywhere from 6-9 inches overall for slow-average growers.


----------



## MzSwift

Welcome pinkchocolatedaisy !


----------



## MzSwift

Just finished DCing my hair with my protein and moisture mixed.  I used to do that early in my journey and began separating them.  I think I like them mixed b/c I'm getting a little lazy. LoL

I tried rhassoul clay for the first time and I think I like it! 

I'm going to convert my mini braids into medium twists tomorrow that I'll rock for about 2 weeks with the occasional twistout for the 4th and next Friday's date night.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant you  know I never thought about that. I just thought it was the silicones. and I was using it everyday and not shampooing but maybe 2 times a month if that. right now I am only using tresemme naturals as my styling product and I make sure I smooth out my ends so instead of going around scrunching like I use to I go around my head and take my ends by running my fingers over and over again on my ends and then I get this nice curl when it drys remind you of shirley temple but not all the way up.



Ain't that Tresemme sum n'else??  yeah if that's working for you keep using that and u can still have your curls!



Charla said:


> tallnomad  Thats right, girl!  We're in this together!  We can do this!
> 
> Thank you EVERYBODY for the encourgagement!
> 
> And look what I found.  Isn't that cute.  Only problem is only hair-people would understand this t-shirt!  I'd look foolish to everyone else!
> http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/length-check-shirts-C96768



I'm loving the WL 2013 t-shirt! Welcome to the challenge!



Shadiyah said:


> I am so excited!!!!   I just co washed my hair with tresemme naturals and I saw a few strands hanging longer and when I grab on them they are hanging over bsl  OMG!!!! it is a very long time coming wow.



Congrats on your new length!!! I know that was a hurdle for you to get over, but you did it!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Ain't that Tresemme sum n'else??  yeah if that's working for you keep using that and u can still have your curls!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the WL 2013 t-shirt! Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new length!!! I know that was a hurdle for you to get over, but you did it!



Well I am not all the way there yet but I got the lead hairs lol I just hope it don't take too long for the rest to catch up.


----------



## Shadiyah

well it was do hair day and I finally got to try out shea moisture curl enhance cream because one of my girlfriends brought it with her. we used it on our hair today and it was pretty good. so she gave me that jar and said she would get her another one lol that was great too.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> well it was do hair day and I finally got to try out shea moisture curl enhance cream because one of my girlfriends brought it with her. we used it on our hair today and it was pretty good. so she gave me that jar and said she would get her another one lol that was great too.



That was sweet of her!

I have been back to wearing my hair in a WnG puff this week and...my hair doesn't "puff" anymore. I'll do one and take a pick of it tomorrow...but my curls are all really starting to droop and dangle even when dry. It looks kinda weird now...i miss the puffy puff look.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Does anyone have problems with bunning? I can only get decent buns on wet or damp hair. But I notice as I'm using the ouchless bands they tug on my ends. I'm not sure what I should do. Otherwise I do WnGs with no problems. I don't really do twists/twistouts anymore (although I'm thinking of trying again on blow dried hair).


----------



## Jewell

Hoping to be at wl by jan. 2013, need about 5" to be at where I consider wl to truly be on me. Im short at 5'2" but I pray also that postpartum shedding wont sabotage my efforts. Due 12/31/12, and my wl goal is 01/31/13. Allowing a bit of extra time for my usual winter shedding, and slower winter growth. But also hoping pregnancy growth spurts and prenatal vits will allow for good results and thickness out of this world. Good luck ladies, and we gon' git 'er done!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> That was sweet of her!
> 
> I have been back to wearing my hair in a WnG puff this week and...my hair doesn't "puff" anymore. I'll do one and take a pick of it tomorrow...but my curls are all really starting to droop and dangle even when dry. It looks kinda weird now...i miss the puffy puff look.



get over it because you wanted it to grow. I wish my hair was thicker but you get what you get lol. 

 I just wanted to say to all the new comers and it will be worth every moment. I hope you love it here.


----------



## Shadiyah

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Does anyone have problems with bunning? I can only get decent buns on wet or damp hair. But I notice as I'm using the ouchless bands they tug on my ends. I'm not sure what I should do. Otherwise I do WnGs with no problems. I don't really do twists/twistouts anymore (although I'm thinking of trying again on blow dried hair).



pinkchocolatedaisy if you want to bun just use a bobby pin to tuck your ends under but on the other hand if you can do wng's with no problem why not do it? as you can see not all of us protect style and there are a lot of ladies on here that have grown there hair out without doing so. I think as long as you seal your ends you should be ok.

Jewell you go girl that is so great  it has been great all this time seeing the ladies make their goals.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant why did I think Shima and Chicoro were the same people????


----------



## afrochique

DC my hair with Aphogee 2 Min last night. I am hoping to get either braids or twists this week. I need a break from the wigs and it is quite hot in TX!  100° at 8 pm last night.


----------



## Nix08

So ladies to get me into the home stretch I've intruduced Teas!!!
Hibiscus
Marshmallow root
Nettle
Lavender
Saw Palmento
Horsetail

and peppermint oil


----------



## LightEyedMami

I usually use aph 2 minute, but i felt like i needed a tad more protein so i used AOGPB for the first time like 2 days ago, i deep conditioned with it, and it made my hair SOOOOO hard. I think i should have just used it as a rinse out, because now i am dealing with tangles and dryness!,...which never happens right after deep conditioning for me  I will give the GPB one more chance next month (as a rinse out), if that doesn't work, i will toss it, and stick to the APH 2 min, because i am not leaving any room for setbacks !...i just moisterized and sealed and i am currently baggying for a couple hours before i re-do my 2 strand twists.


----------



## Evolving78

LightEyedMami said:


> I usually use aph 2 minute, but i felt like i needed a tad more protein so i used AOGPB for the first time like 2 days ago, i deep conditioned with it, and it made my hair SOOOOO hard. I think i should have just used it as a rinse out, because now i am dealing with tangles and dryness!,...which never happens right after deep conditioning for me  I will give the GPB one more chance next month (as a rinse out), if that doesn't work, i will toss it, and stick to the APH 2 min, because i am not leaving any room for setbacks !...i just moisterized and sealed and i am currently baggying for a couple hours before i re-do my 2 strand twists.



you are better than me!  i would have gotten that conditioner out of my sight in a heart beat!  no second chances.  i have had such a bad experience with protein.


----------



## LightEyedMami

shortdub78 said:


> you are better than me! i would have gotten that conditioner out of my sight in a heart beat! no second chances. i have had such a bad experience with protein.


 your right, and usually i would but the only reason i haven't is because i have a feeling that its only because i used heat and let it penetrate into my hair for like 35 mins, I know that was a mistake on my part....but best believe if it still hardens up next month after only leaving it on for 2 minutes with no heat...then it will be right in that garbage can.

*ETA CORRECTION6/27), *During my twisting process yesterday (even after heavily moisterizing and baggying for a few hours) i lost a "kiwi" size amount of hair, which is alot for me (after taking down twists i usually get about the size of 1- 2 quarters)!!...so because of this i gave the GBP, to hubby i think it will work great on his hair because the little hair he does have is straight and oily....ugh i don't know why i didn't just stick with the aphoghee 2 min, i will from now on!!


----------



## Shadiyah

LightEyedMami said:


> I usually use aph 2 minute, but i felt like i needed a tad more protein so i used AOGPB for the first time like 2 days ago, i deep conditioned with it, and it made my hair SOOOOO hard. I think i should have just used it as a rinse out, because now i am dealing with tangles and dryness!,...which never happens right after deep conditioning for me  I will give the GPB one more chance next month (as a rinse out), if that doesn't work, i will toss it, and stick to the APH 2 min, because i am not leaving any room for setbacks !...i just moisterized and sealed and i am currently baggying for a couple hours before i re-do my 2 strand twists.



LightEyedMami the rule of thumb for protein is to moisturize deep condition after you use the protein treatment. now you may need to use a moisturizing deep conditioner more than once in the week until your hair gets soft again. something really good like moroccan oil.


----------



## LightEyedMami

Shadiyah said:


> @LightEyedMami the rule of thumb for protein is to moisturize deep condition after you use the protein treatment. now you may need to use a moisturizing deep conditioner more than once in the week until your hair gets soft again. something really good like moroccan oil.


 Thank you @Shadiyah, I will make sure to follow with a moisturizing DC next month when i attempt again 

ETA: Gave up the GPB!


----------



## Charla

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Does anyone have problems with bunning? I can only get decent buns on wet or damp hair. But I notice as I'm using the ouchless bands they tug on my ends. I'm not sure what I should do. Otherwise I do WnGs with no problems. I don't really do twists/twistouts anymore (although I'm thinking of trying again on blow dried hair).



pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm experimenting with buns now because it's too hot for my wigs!  I'm natural between Sl and APL (less than 2" to go)  These are the buns I'm trying.  The first 2 I've already done with success.  And I'm soaking any bands I use in castor oil overnight.  Stretched hair seems to work best for me for the buns.

Here's a link to pics I posted when I did my first bun (on semi-stretched hair).  I loved it!  (based on this YT video http://youtu.be/T8kq26aCBQA) http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16073869&postcount=4223

http://youtu.be/a3934VNNtzY  (high bun)

http://youtu.be/fsZ2w5-zKtY   (twisted bun) super cute!

http://youtu.be/aZhW2ZZLoio  (cinnabun)  I've seen a lot of cinnabun tutorials, but this is my favorite.

HTH!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant why did I think Shima and Chicoro were the same people????



Why you tried Chicoro like that?? ... 


Here is my droopy puff....it used to sit up higher than that!



No...i didn't do my brows


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Why you tried Chicoro like that?? ...
> 
> 
> Here is my droopy puff....it used to sit up higher than that!
> 
> View attachment 156427
> 
> No...i didn't do my brows



SmilingElephant wait what did I miss. please explain the Shima Chicoro thing???? I really don't know 

I like your droopy puff it means your hair is growing lol


----------



## hair4romheaven

Nix08 said:
			
		

> So ladies to get me into the home stretch I've intruduced Teas!!!
> Hibiscus
> Marshmallow root
> Nettle
> Lavender
> Saw Palmento
> Horsetail
> 
> and peppermint oil



Nix08 I use similar all of those herbs in my tea with a few more. Only been about a month.

Im still hanging in here ladies. Mostly lurking. Lol


----------



## Nix08

hair4romheaven which others do you use?  I'm planning another visit to the store


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

I want to join this challenge but i think ill wait until the end of the year comes closer... Ill just keep creeping in here  ninja status


----------



## MangaManiac

Ok, I have approximately a year and a half to go from inbetween APL and BSL to WL. I've put my hair back in to braids and I will continue doing the Crown & Glory method until I hit my goal. My ultimate goal (I think) is actually between TBL and HL, but I'll decide once I get there. 

So, my regimen is going to look like this:

Crown & Glory
Sulfur/AVG/MN mix scalp application daily
Diet, Exercise, and Vitamins
Treatments as necessary/No direct heat (only blowdry after braids are taken out)

That's it. I'm KISSing my way to WL and I'm combining everything that has worked for me in the past. The great thing is that this all is also going to help me get to my weight goal and clear my skin. I'm really excited for how great I'm going to be able to look for my 5-year college reunion in 2014! I just need to be consistent and I have more than enough time!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MangaManiac said:


> That's it. I'm KISSing my way to WL and I'm combining everything that has worked for me in the past. The great thing is that this all is also going to help me get to my weight goal and clear my skin. I'm really excited for how great I'm going to be able to look for my 5-year college reunion in 2014! I just need to be consistent and I have more than enough time!



MangaManiac
Nice to know I'm not the only one with some long term visions. My son graduates from h.s. in 2014 & I turn 40 that year as well. 

I wanna march w/the WL 2013 class @ the end of the year but worst case scenario, I'll definitely be graduating the same time my son does. Don't think I'm crazy but I already know the look I want to go for at his graduation (fit & clear skin are definitely a part of the vision).

Maybe we can encourage each other along the way!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah here's a thread on why...lol! Shima gets threads locked up round here! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=340817&highlight=shima


----------



## SmilingElephant

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I want to join this challenge but i think ill wait until the end of the year comes closer...* Ill just keep creeping in here  ninja status*



Chile!..... to the challenge! You and the other newcomers plz come in and make yoself at home!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah here's a thread on why...lol! Shima gets threads locked up round here!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=340817&highlight=shima



and tell me about Chicoro

so Shima basically joined one day and just started taking over from the door like she was the boss of hair lol.


----------



## MangaManiac

nakialovesshoes said:


> @MangaManiac
> Nice to know I'm not the only one with some long term visions. My son graduates from h.s. in 2014 & I turn 40 that year as well.
> 
> I wanna march w/the WL 2013 class @ the end of the year but worst case scenario, I'll definitely be graduating the same time my son does. Don't think I'm crazy but I already know the look I want to go for at his graduation (fit & clear skin are definitely a part of the vision).
> 
> Maybe we can encourage each other along the way!



nakialovesshoes - I'm right there with you! I think it's a great idea to encourage others with the same goals. I'm typing this right now in my workout clothes waiting for the gym to open, haha! 

I've also gotten my skin regimen under quasi-control, so if you're interested pm me and we can share!  I definitely think beautiful hair, skin and body are achievable in just under 2 years!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant lol ok I got it this said it all (Special Message from Shima) lol


----------



## Evolving78

i keep having dreams about getting a touchup and my hair is to my waist! anyway, i will be roller setting and bunning  to help retain to get to my goal of BSB by Sept/Oct.  i am going to wash my hair today and as well as my dd's hair.  i want her hair to make it to waist length around the same time too.


----------



## JeterCrazed

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Shadiyah here's a thread on why...lol! Shima gets threads locked up round here!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=340817&highlight=shima



Whooooo!!! Links on links on links. I am fully caught up now. Thank you.


----------



## Shadiyah

JeterCrazed said:


> Whooooo!!! Links on links on links. I am fully caught up now. Thank you.



Yeah that is what I said I am caught up and understand now. That was wrong on all levels.


----------



## Shadiyah

so is anyone that is in this challenge taking Viviscal??? I am thinking of taking them now and I just wanted to get all the information I can. I have been up all night watching videos and reading reviews and trying to get the best post and so far it is ebay.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Nix08 said:


> hair4romheaven which others do you use?  I'm planning another visit to the store


I also infused it in coconut oil.
burdock,cat nip,nettle,horsetail,thyme,hibiscus petals & saw palmetto seeds, neem,peppermint, hemp seeds, 
Thats all I can think of. If its more I will update this thread when I get home.
After I make my tea I put the herbs in knee high and put it in my spray bottle then add the tea. I try to make it as concentrated as possible. I use the tea bags that is good for making 24-32oz of tea but I only make 8-10oz.
HTH Keep me updated on your progress


----------



## Nix08

hair4romheaven I've added some of your teas to my shopping list   thank you...I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## Shadiyah

well I got to use my baby yesterday that I missed so bad Mixed Chicks so now I am getting ready to wash my hair to make sure I get all the silicone out of my hair and go back to shea moisture. I will have to wait until I get some money for the Viviscal.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> well I got to use my baby yesterday that I missed so bad Mixed Chicks so now I am getting ready to wash my hair to make sure I get all the silicone out of my hair and go back to shea moisture. I will have to wait until I get some money for the Viviscal.



Shadiyah
I heard that marine collagen was the same thing & it's cheaper. Don't quote me on that b/c I haven't researched it. I just know someone from the board that takes Viviscal & she was the one who told me about it.


----------



## LexaKing

Hey ladies! 

I hope everyone has been doing well! I haven't been able to post in awhile, my family was in town for the entire month of June and we stayed pretty busy. Im anxious to see everyones progress! Also im very excited today because I did my length check and have made visible progress! My fingers are crossed that I will make my goal of MBL by the end of this year! The first picture is from April the 2nd one is my current length today


----------



## Stillsaddity

LexaKing said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing well! I haven't been able to post in awhile, my family was in town for the entire month of June and we stayed pretty busy. Im anxious to see everyones progress! Also im very excited today because I did my length check and have made visible progress! My fingers are crossed that I will make my goal of MBL by the end of this year! The first picture is from April the 2nd one is my current length today



Your hair looks amazing!!! Where did you get te shirt from? I need one of those!


----------



## LexaKing

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> Your hair looks amazing!!! Where did you get te shirt from? I need one of those!



Thank you Stillsaddity! The website for the shirt is: 

http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/length-check-shirts-C96768

They have a bunch of colors, styles, and cute wording.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

LexaKing- Are the marker lines more than an inch apart? TIA


----------



## LexaKing

LilMissSunshine5 said:
			
		

> LexaKing- Are the marker lines more than an inch apart? TIA



LilMissSunshine5

No I think they are exactly an inch. But I'll double check


----------



## Stillsaddity

I'm new to this challenge and I relaxed my hair today so I'll use this pic as my beginning length. I'm not quite sure where it is but it looks somewhere close to bsl to me


----------



## Qtee

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm new to this challenge and I relaxed my hair today so I'll use this pic as my beginning length. I'm not quite sure where it is but it looks somewhere close to bsl to me



Ur hair looks closer to APL..BSL is where u snap ur bra..

Welcome..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity

Qtee said:
			
		

> Ur hair looks closer to APL..BSL is where u snap ur bra..
> 
> Welcome..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you!!!


----------



## MzSwift

LexaKing

I dunno what happened to my first post... your hair is getting it girl!  IA, that looks further than an inch between each line.


----------



## LexaKing

MzSwift said:
			
		

> LexaKing
> 
> I dunno what happened to my first post... your hair is getting it girl!  IA, that looks further than an inch between each line.



LilMissSunshine5
MzSwift my husband measured it with his digital calipers and the space between is 1.35 inches. I'm glad you asked me cause I didn't even pay attention to the spaces but once you mentioned it, it was obvious it's a little bigger than an inch. Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## againstallodds

LexaKing said:


> LilMissSunshine5
> MzSwift my husband measured it with his digital calipers and the space between is 1.35 inches. I'm glad you asked me cause I didn't even pay attention to the spaces but once you mentioned it, it was obvious it's a little bigger than an inch. Thanks ladies!!!



LexaKing I'm glad I popped into this thread. I'm so happy you measured the shirt. I designed the shirts, I'm going to redesign the length markers so that they're 1 inch apart. Thank you for checking!!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

LexaKing You go girl! Your progress has been great since you've started posting. 

I am right on track for full WSL next year. I am so excited to swang it in a floppy fro or in straightened curls. 

ETA: Stillsaddity Welcome to the challenge and I love your screen name.


----------



## Stillsaddity

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> ETA: Stillsaddity Welcome to the challenge and I love your screen name.



thanks!!! I know I'm a late starter but I think it adds an extra challenge to catch up and I'm definitely up to it!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

LexaKing- Your hair is beautiful and thanks for measuring! I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me because I swore your hair grew more than an inch 

Stillsaddity- 

againstallodds- Thanks for posting in here! I love your shirts and I would  for each line to be an inch apart so I don't have to muck around with the measuring tape to know how many inches it has grown between length checks  Please let us know when you get it re-designed, I would love to buy one ASAP


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I posted this in the APL Challenge Thread:

So my hair appt had mixed results...the pre-poo SAVED my hair! If I didn't have it, my hair would have been a dry a$$ mess  I hate going to new stylists  My friend had gone to her & I liked how her hair looked, so I gave her a try! I told the stylist nothing with sulfates, silicones, or protein should be used on my hair. Shampoo was fine, but I reminded her that I wanted a protein free conditioner...she read the label & assured me it was. Um, my hair hated it. It caused it to tangle & I told her my hair didn't like it and asked her was she sure it didn't have protein? She agreed my hair hated it & said she didn't THINK it had it LOL Didn't she read the label? Cue my annoyance SMH It was a loooooong detangling session because of that...I guess I need to go back to bringing my own products! I thought it was cool bc we talked about what things I needed in my consultation a week before my appt, but lesson learned. She did a good job blow drying & flat ironing & applied heat protectant thoroughly in each section. Then she said I needed an 1/2 inch taken off, so I agreed. She took more (maybe an inch), but I'm not TOO upset about it  My ends were getting tangle-y in certain parts the last 2 months, so maybe they needed to go  At least my ends are full now, but I'm back to being above APL


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Awww... I'm sorry you had a bad salon visit LilMissSunshine5. That sucks. I'm sure you'll be past APL in no time. At least you have good ends now so you are off to a better start!


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah
> I heard that marine collagen was the same thing & it's cheaper. Don't quote me on that b/c I haven't researched it. I just know someone from the board that takes Viviscal & she was the one who told me about it.



nakialovesshoes thanks I had those in the shopping cart but swanson had their msm hair vitamins on sale buy 1 get 1 so I got those.


----------



## afrochique

Bump.


Been hair lazy for the past two weeks. I will try to post a pic soon. Congrats to SmilingElephant FOTM!!


----------



## Mjon912

Bump bump BUMP ladies =)... I'm not in this challenge but I hope to join once I hit MBL in early 2013, fingers crossed, but I like to lurk and read whats going on and what y'all are going through, good and bad, at the longer lengths =) happy hair growing ladies


----------



## ms-gg

I have no faith in myself. I don't think Imma make it in 2013.  It is so hard to retain length with all of the SSKs that tear my hair up 

I would love a couple of more inches of hair but I am not going to jump through hurdles to get to it. If I make it, I make it. if I don't, I don't. Its been real.


----------



## Shadiyah

ms-gg said:


> I have no faith in myself. I don't think Imma make it in 2013.  It is so hard to retain length with all of the SSKs that tear my hair up
> 
> I would love a couple of more inches of hair but I am not going to jump through hurdles to get to it. If I make it, I make it. if I don't, I don't. Its been real.



 ms-gg I know it seems hard and you think you are having a lot of set backs. But just stop thinking about it. I have my set backs too but I have decided to not think about what didn't happen and always have positive thoughts that I will make it. You never know what is going to happen and I have stop with the measuring. You will get there.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am so happy.... my hair vitamins came today. They tried to deliver them on Friday and I was not here so they left them at the office. They were there all weekend and I just thought this afternoon to check at the office to see if the package was there and it was lol. I have a  MSM one because i didn't have the money to try Viviscal at this time. So I guess later I will try the fish protein another time.


----------



## ImanAdero

18 months is a long time. Roughly 9 inches of hair... 8 with trims. 

We can do it ladies!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

LilMissSunshine5
it is best to take your products with you.  at least your shampoo and conditioner.  the first stylist i had that really cared about my hair started me to do this.  i bought products from her salon and would bring them in to use.  i switched to Keracare and would bring that in.  my hair has become protein sensitive, so i am reluctant to let someone else use their products on me.  but i am glad you got a nice trim!

ms-gg
you are trippin! i constantly have watched your progress over the years (big chops, etc..)  i swear your hair will grow down to your butt, if you don't big chop again.  you know exactly how your hair behaves, so you got this. you remind me so much of myself.  we will cut some hair off, or try something in a minute!  i am determined not to chop my hair off this time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm still in shock that i made FOTM tho

Whats going on y'all? I'm actually back in a funk...still on my usual hair routine...nothing new here

I see a lot of progress pix going on up in here! Y'all are doing fabulous! Keep it up ladies!


----------



## Nix08

You more than deserve it SmilingElephant I'm super excited for you


----------



## Diva_Esq

Yes SmilingElephant ... your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

ms-gg said:


> I have no faith in myself. I don't think Imma make it in 2013. It is so hard to retain length with all of the SSKs that tear my hair up
> 
> I would love a couple of more inches of hair but I am not going to jump through hurdles to get to it. If I make it, I make it. if I don't, I don't. Its been real.


 
ms-gg

I understand how you feel about that but umm...your hair is goregeous! That's pretty much all I wanted to tell you.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

shortdub78 said:


> @LilMissSunshine5
> *it is best to take your products with you. at least your shampoo and conditioner.*


 

shortdub78- I swear I need to start doing this. I need to remember this later this month when I go in for my color touch up appt.


----------



## Nix08

ms-gg said:


> I have no faith in myself. I don't think Imma make it in 2013. It is so hard to retain length with all of the SSKs that tear my hair up
> 
> I would love a couple of more inches of hair but I am not going to jump through hurdles to get to it. If I make it, I make it. if I don't, I don't. Its been real.


 
ms-gg Girl your hair is amazing!  Have you tried oil rinsing for the ssk's?  I oil rinse and I THINK I've read naturals saying that it helps their ssk's.


----------



## Shadiyah

After my hair being in 4 bantu knots for a few days I have finally co washed and did a wng still waiting for it to dry but it is looking lovely.


----------



## Shadiyah

http://www.kmart.com/tresemme-natur...W016098920001P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

on sale this week at Kmart


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

Going to jump on this. Hope I can really make it this time.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I henna'd my hair last night and as usual the color came out great. I will be holding off on any styling product for now and just using my hairveda whipped creme as my leave in and my oils and shea butter.


----------



## MzSwift

Heeey ladies! 

Did some smedium twists and I hope to get in the mood to put in a PS soon.


----------



## khadicurls

Hello Ladies. I have nothing good to report. I know my hair is slowly growing. I straightened my hair and had my mother give me a really good trim that turned into more of a cut so I'm above APL again.  I think I really did more harm than good when I hennaed my hair late last year. My ends are thin but my roots and length of non-hennaed hair is a bit thicker. It's bad enough that my hair is fine as it is. I'm going to keep doing my weekly DC and moisturice. No heat and will keep my hair in braids or twists for as long as possible.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've been alternating with Surge & MN & I'm getting good results. Now my hair in the back is stretching past my collarbone. I did a henna treatment June 27 & I have a quarter inch of grey new growth as of yesterday & it hasn't even been 2 weeks yet. 

I'm in the mini braids challenge & I'm excited because it looks like I can actually make APL by the end of the year which def makes WL doable by the end of next year. I just have to force myself to remain consistent. The minis def make consistency alot easier for me.

I wish we could have a graduation party!


----------



## afrochique

Co-washed with HE HH.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey, Hey!

How is everyone?

I for one have just been doing my usual, but now i'm in the mood to try some new products. I did order my free samples from Miss Jessie's....i have been curious about their products for a while now...just afraid of the price tag

I almost bought the $22 jar of Curly Meringue yesterday...but i put it back and just bought the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask...its on sale at Target right now for $7.99...i think i'm gonna use that this weekend to do my DC...haven't dc'd in a while!

I was also thinking about ordering a bottle of Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha...anybody try this? Is it similar to EcoStyler at all? I like heavy gels...otherwise my hair just rises like bread...

I threw away my $1 gels yesterday...i was mad I was trying to use LA Looks Sport gel that i was keeping as my backup gel and i just hated it...it also really dried my hair out....so i :hardslap: it into the trashcan along with another LA Looks gel and my HE Totally Twisted gel...they made my hair so dry! I don't know what is so magical about EcoStyler but its really the only gel i LOVE.


----------



## dollface0023

I would love to join if it's not too late!!

My hair at this point is a mess. I really need to trim, which will delay my journey to waist length. My ends are super thin and there is breakage everywhere when I comb or even run my hands through my hair.

At this point i'm using half wigs as a protective style and my hair is braided up underneath. 

Here is the last picture I took of my hair before I braided it up:







I'll be able to trim and take another picture at the end of this month....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Your ends don't look thin to me. I think you could just do mini trims to get it caught up some....but it doesn't look horrid at all dollface0023 Very pretty

Welcome to the challenge!! What is your regimen? With breakage it sounds like you need a boost of moisture.


----------



## dollface0023

SmilingElephant said:


> Your ends don't look thin to me. I think you could just do mini trims to get it caught up some....but it doesn't look horrid at all @dollface0023 Very pretty
> 
> Welcome to the challenge!! What is your regimen? With breakage it sounds like you need a boost of moisture.


 
Thanks! It would be nice if my ends were more even...I'm not really feeling the layers anymore on my head. 

I may just end up doing the mini trims like you mentioned. I don't think I'm ready for too much of my hair to go. 

My hair just stays braided up and I cowash once a week but I haven't been moisturizing at all lately erplexed I may need to up the moisture up to 2 times a day to see if that helps....


----------



## Seamonster

I have been twisting my hair for the summer, and a few people complimented me on my style. I was a bit shocked, but figure if a couple of people said something it must be coming together. Really happy that my scalp no longer shows when I twist. 

Still hoping that my longest layers make waist length next year, come on summer growth spurt.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey, Hey!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I for one have just been doing my usual, but now i'm in the mood to try some new products. I did order my free samples from Miss Jessie's....i have been curious about their products for a while now...just afraid of the price tag
> 
> I almost bought the $22 jar of Curly Meringue yesterday...but i put it back and just bought the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment mask...its on sale at Target right now for $7.99...i think i'm gonna use that this weekend to do my DC...haven't dc'd in a while!
> 
> I was also thinking about ordering a bottle of Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha...anybody try this? Is it similar to EcoStyler at all? I like heavy gels...otherwise my hair just rises like bread...
> 
> I threw away my $1 gels yesterday...i was mad I was trying to use LA Looks Sport gel that i was keeping as my backup gel and i just hated it...it also really dried my hair out....so i :hardslap: it into the trashcan along with another LA Looks gel and my HE Totally Twisted gel...they made my hair so dry! I don't know what is so magical about EcoStyler but its really the only gel i LOVE.


SmilingElephant, I like pattern pusha, but it isn't heavy like Ecostyler, doesn't give any hang or help to weigh hair down. I use my on top of my Ecostyler to help with frizz. Ecostyler is still my boo-thang.


----------



## MzSwift

I think I'm gonna do protein/moisture tx's more often.  I'm also liking the twists.  I'm not doing mini-twists so I hope thy turn out better than before.  We'll see when I take them down on friday. (finger's crossed)

But I'm also considering installing crochet braids this weekend...


----------



## cheerrette

I am still in this challenge although I haven't posted. I am scraping APL now but I think I need a 1 inch trim.  My goal for next June is BSL which is 6 inches from where I was this June.  I hope I can still reach WL by December next year.  I don't know though.  I think my waist is 4 inches from BSL...


----------



## SmilingElephant

I notice a lot of ladies are saying they think they need "trims" due to "thin ends".

You don't necessarily have to do these 1-2 inch trims (unless its just _that_ bad). One thing i used to do when i was relaxed and around MBL....i did micro/mini trims...basically dusting. I would take off no more than 1/4 to an inch every 3-4 months until i felt my ends thickened up some and then i proceeded on growing on to WL. I also used castor oil on my scalp...and i feel that helped as well.

It helps to keep from setting yourself back about 6 months with major trims.

Just a tip for the day


----------



## Nix08

I think that's an excellent tip SmilingElephant especially if you don't wear your hair straightened and down.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Excuse the wild hair, double chin, and fat back...impromptu length check 7/12/12


----------



## Shadiyah

dollface0023 said:


> I would love to join if it's not too late!!
> 
> My hair at this point is a mess. I really need to trim, which will delay my journey to waist length. My ends are super thin and there is breakage everywhere when I comb or even run my hands through my hair.
> 
> At this point i'm using half wigs as a protective style and my hair is braided up underneath.
> 
> Here is the last picture I took of my hair before I braided it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to trim and take another picture at the end of this month....



dollface0023 It is never too late to join around here  and if I was you I would not be trimming to even it up just trim the hair at the point it is like we doing for curly girl trims. like just to let some oxygen in your hair. and you might need more moisture deep condition or a protein treatment and you should clarify before that. 

but welcome to the challenge


----------



## dollface0023

Thanks @ shadiyah. 

Since i've joined i've definitely upped my moisterizing to twice a day. I'm going to keep my hair braided up until the end of this month then try a little dusting (Lord knows I haven't even done that in a looooong time!)


----------



## melissa-bee

I was supposed to be in this challenge but I'll be lucky to make BSL by the end of 2013


----------



## Nix08

I'm not sure if I've posted this already...but ladies it you want to take your regimen to the next level incorporate Tea's granted I've gone overboard but there are some fantastic teas tht help with moisture (marshmallow root) and others for shedding, colour, scalp stimulation, follicle strength ect...The one's I use are:
Hibiscus
Marshmallow Root (tea or powder)
Rosemary
Fenugreek
Burdock
Thyme
Fennel
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Lavendar
Horsetail
Rosehip
Catnip
Rooibos


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Silently lurking and cheering y'all on. Looks like I won't be WL til 2014. 2013 is hopeful but I have my doubts. I'm about 1 1/2 in from APL right now so I have a long way to go.


----------



## growbaby

I'm about 7.5 in from WL I'm still in this!


----------



## ImanAdero

Had these braids in for a month. People can't tell they've been in so long so I might just keep them in lol. 

I DO need to wash my hair though... My scalp is so itchy.


----------



## Shadiyah

I can tell you all this during this summer I had no problem PT not at all. I use to be missing my curls so bad that I had to have my hair out every day but now with the hot flashing and sweating my hair has to be up and also I get to pay more attention to my ends.


----------



## Shadiyah

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Silently lurking and cheering y'all on. Looks like I won't be WL til 2014. 2013 is hopeful but I have my doubts. I'm about 1 1/2 in from APL right now so I have a long way to go.



PinkSunshine77 have a little faith. We are going all the way to the end of 2013 so there is still a chance that you can make it. Read the whole thread to see what the other ladies are doing to grow their hair. pull out all the stops, you can make it


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> PinkSunshine77 have a little faith. We are going all the way to the end of 2013 so there is still a chance that you can make it. Read the whole thread to see what the other ladies are doing to grow their hair. pull out all the stops, you can make it



Thanks  I thought about it and there is no reason why I should be able to hit WL by 2013. I'm in


----------



## Charla

Charla said:


> I'm ultra late to the party and I'm near hyperventilating as I type this, but I'm in!....lawd I can't believe I'm doing this...
> Can I really grow to waist? I didn't even consider it on ME until tallnomad suggested it
> 
> My ultimate goal has always been MBL, but when I really consider it WL is only a few inches more!
> 
> I'll be back when I fully wrap my head around this to update a WL (I still can't believe I'm typing "WL") reggie and starting pic. See you soon, ladies...



I'm back to update my reggie that I plan to take me to WL in 2013.  Below are my  starting pics and my Senegalese twists that I just had installed last night.  Any suggestions welcomed!

Protective styling 24/7 (Senegalese twists, box braids, wigs, occassional buns)
Exercise 3x weekly
General and Hair specific vitamins -- Hubner silica gel, multi, Vit C, biotin, saw palmetto, fish oil, B-100
Growth aids -- alternating MN, sulfur, essential oil blend


----------



## Cruzankink

Hello Ladies:

Hadn't posted here b4 since I don't qualify. I recently BC and still have a TWA but I dream big. My goal is to have BSL by 2016. Here I go...


----------



## irisak

Ok I'm going to join this one too. I'm currently apl and aiming for bsl by year end. I was psing in sew ins until it got so damned hot, now I'm bunning. My reggie right now consists of daily or almost daily cowashing with a weekly dc. I do a hardcover ptx as needed. I am trying a new low poo thing just because I know it's worked for me in the past. I m&s nightly and use mn sporadically. I dust every 12 weeks after a tu. Ive been making pretty good progress I think. Here are my starting pics and if I can keep retaining that way from month to month then I know I can make wl in 2013. The first pic is from last month and the second pic is from this weekend.









Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Shadiyah

this is the second night of being in some kinda twist, since it is so hot I will try to stay in them as long as I can stand them and doing so means I will be taking them out to co wash and redoing them because my hair will not stay twist nor braided unless it has rubbers on the ends so I am not doing it for style.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...so i gave in and got a few of the Miss Jessie's samples. I got the Curly Meringue, Curly Pudding and Super Sweetback Treatment.

Today i tried the Curly Meringue...and i must say...i REALLY like it!!! I learned with curl creams a looooooong time ago...i have to use them like i use gel So i left some TN in my hair as my leave in...and put the Curly Meringue on top like how i apply my beloved EcoStyler. I let it airdry as usual.

My hair looked pretty much the same way it does when i use EcoStyler





My avi is done with EcoStyler.

And it smells AMAZING!!! Like...a punchy/lemonade-y/candy scent! Plus...i noticed its actually CG friendly...it uses PEG-Dimethicone...which is water soluble. I didn't need much at all...just used 2 quarter sized amounts per section (2 sections) I think im gonna go ahead and buy it bc i have really been wanting to try it and i really do like it My hair was soft and fluffy all day and it didn't take the whole day to dry.

Tomorrow im gonna try the Curly Pudding. As for that 1 oz packet...i still have a little bit left!

I don't think my hair is really that thick at all! The instructions say to use golfball sized amounts and i only needed a fraction of that amount. So even if i do splurge the $22 on it...it will last me forever!


----------



## Jewell

Still in this challenge. I'm MBL and have 1" of NG.  Hoping to get to at WL or at least grazing by January 2013.  I'll have a new baby (due date 12/31/12) and hopefully a whole new length!


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i tried the Curly Pudding today and its pretty much the same thing as the Curly Meringue just a little bit heavier and it smells like grape candy. 

Honestly i really like them both!! I'm more biased to the Curly Meringue just bc of the scent. 

They leave my hair so soft and touchable! I could not stop playing in my hair today!!! I think im a new fan.

Some pics of my hair today


----------



## blksndrlla

Here is my last length check...I am taking a break from straightening. That was about a month ago...I have been trimming a lot...


----------



## Shadiyah

blksndrlla said:


> Here is my last length check...I am taking a break from straightening. That was about a month ago...I have been trimming a lot...



blksndrlla your hair looks great I think you will be there before the end of the yr. stop trimming. lol but lovely.


----------



## Evolving78

just checking in ladies!  hope i get some good growth by next month or Sept.


----------



## SmilingElephant

blksndrlla said:
			
		

> Here is my last length check...I am taking a break from straightening. That was about a month ago...I have been trimming a lot...



OMG!!! Your hair looks SO good! WOW!!!!

I love this thread! lol
Im trying to hold out from straightening til the middle or end of next month or September.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

So I've learned a couple of hard lessons recently.

One: my hair doesn't like too much moisture and needs protein on a regular basis. 

Two: my hair does NOT like cones.

Three: I really need to stick to what works and quit trying things just to see if its better. 

I've been really hard on.my hair lately and I need to get it together. I'm also thinking I'll just grow put this hair color instead of getting a touch up next week. I miss my natural color and I think I may revisit later in the year but for now I'm gonna give my hair the TLC it deserves.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies 

How is everyone? I finally managed to deep condition my hair yesterday. I used Shea Moisture deep treatment and left it in for 30 minutes after shampooing and detangling. My curls were extra springy  hair felt soft and plush too!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

Deep conditioned my hair on Friday with te Elasta DPR+11 deep conditioner. 

I dunno how I feel about it. LOVED it when I first got out of the shower, but since then I can't tell what kind of affect it has had. (I've also used other products so maybe that's it?)

Either way, I'm currently in roughly 15 plaits in a bun pulled back. Probably wear this until Wednesday. 

Then I'll figure out what to do next.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I didn't deep condition like I normally do so I will have to fit it in maybe tonight. I have how ever co washed and applied hairveda whipped creme. it is not as light and airy as it usually is but I think it is because I didn't use shampoo after castor oil massage and shea butter applied to my hair last night.


----------



## virtuenow

I've been eying this thread for a while.  I would like to join along for the ride, if that's okay?  I am calendaring and praying about my goals.  

#1 goal: grow back layers out to 11-11.5in by the end of this year .  

#2 goal: Retain 2 more inches w/in 4months for a whopping 13 inches in back layers. 
 Once reached, I will begin to trim 1/2in per month in front and sides of hair (cut splits/damage); but continue to grow out back.  

#3 Goal: Retain 3 inches in 6 months for 16 inches in back layer---- waist length! 

#4 Ultimate goal, 18inches .


----------



## Shadiyah

virtuenow said:


> I've been eying this thread for a while.  I would like to join along for the ride, if that's okay?  I am calendaring and praying about my goals.
> 
> #1 goal: grow back layers out to 11-11.5in by the end of this year .
> 
> #2 goal: Retain 2 more inches w/in 4months for a whopping 13 inches in back layers.
> Once reached, I will begin to trim 1/2in per month in front and sides of hair (cut splits/damage); but continue to grow out back.
> 
> #3 Goal: Retain 3 inches in 6 months for 16 inches in back layer---- waist length!
> 
> #4 Ultimate goal, 18inches .



virtuenow of course you can join...:welcome3: we are glad to have you.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I have been co washing and air drying my hair and I am waiting to see if the vitamins are working yet. I used shea moisture last night for today's hair but it will be up in a ponytail.


----------



## Evolving78

i haven't washed my hair all week.  i really need to get it together.  i wish someone else could do it for me.


----------



## Shadiyah

shortdub78 said:


> i haven't washed my hair all week.  i really need to get it together.  i wish someone else could do it for me.



shortdub78 if you were in Philly I would do it that is what I do lol


----------



## MzSwift

^^^LoL, that's sweet, Shadiyah!  I know who to look up whenever I decide to visit philly 

I have finally finished taking down this set of mini braids.  I'm back in medium twists.  I'm hoping for an awesome twistout for this weekend.

I think getting back into dancing regularly is doing good things for my hair.  I think I'm gonna reach my bottom rib by the EOTY!! Whohoo!! 

From there, I'll have 4" to get to WL.  So I'm on track for December 2013!


----------



## MzSwift

I forgot to mention, I had to cut out a lot of knots this time.  I dunno if it's cause I was tired when I took them down or they were just too small for my liking.  I think I'm gonna try box braiding without extensions to see if I like that.  It won't be as versatile but I wanna get away from the time installing and taking down mini braids :S


----------



## CarLiTa

Hm, let me join this challenge. 
I'm straightening my hair tomorrow, and I will see where I am at that point. I have been stretching my hair to reach the top if my bra strap since last month. Unfortunately, though, it looks like I need a one inch trim... Maybe even more.

Starting tomorrow, I'll be doing mini-dustings and keeping my hair stretched as much as possible. I need to dramatically reduce manipulation because it is wreaking havoc on my ends-- even doing twists and twist outs that need to be redone every night 

My hair just can't seem to handle it. It needs a style once a week, and that is all. I wish I could do mini twists once a month, but I'm not skilled enough. That would be a life and hair saver, though. 

Aiming for waist sometime late summer 2013.


----------



## Seamonster

Can't wait to see all you waistee's next year


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey hey!

Well...i did something a little spontaneous and bought the 8 oz jar of Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding. I used it and i do like it.

However....even tho i CAN get multiple day curls with it, i don't recommend going past two days bc of the mineral oil. 

I went out w/my friend the nite of my day 2 hair, when i got back home, my hair was dry, dry, DRY! 

So i deep conditioned the next day with SM DTM for about 45 minutes and left TN in as my usual leave in. My hair is back to normal .

I want this humidity to die so i can straighten my hair! Ugh!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Re-introducing ACV into my reggie...it makes my hair feel soooo good  Did an aloe, acv and water final rinse today.


----------



## Evolving78

i ended up getting someone to do my hair!   it took a lot for me to wash/dc today.  i detangled an airdried.  it is in a bun now.  i will be letting someone else do my touch ups for now.  i am going to try to cut back on dusting.  i am starting to see that i like blunt ends.  i need to let go of that before i start hacking off my length.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Uggghhhhh! I'm getting soooo sick of my hair!  I really don't know what to do. I feel like chopping it down my BC length sometimes.  I really don't have much styliing skills and have been mostly rocking WnGs. Lately I've been getting more knots and tangles and I notice that my hair just doesn't seem to care for all that moisture from cowashing so often. 

I tried to do a braidout last night on damp hair and that was a failure. I ended up with a shrunken puffy look...all day at work LOL.  It was NOT cute! Idk how ladies on here have such mad skills...I suck.  The last time I had really good looking twist/braidouts was when I used to henna...but that's not an option now. I also got good results on my hair when it was straightened last month but I don't wanna put heat on it that much- I'm scurred LOL.

Ok I'm done whining but I'm open to any suggestions you ladies may have.


----------



## Seamonster

pinkchocolatedaisy maybe some of the girls with great twist outs will have some tips,  up your M&S game for the summer and try a spritz.


----------



## Kindheart

Seamonster said:
			
		

> pinkchocolatedaisy maybe some of the girls with great twist outs will have some tips,  up your M&S game for the summer and try a spritz.



Arian might be able to help you with a good twistout method . Hers is gorg!


----------



## Arian

@Kindheart, thank you, hun! But I am not a professional twist "outer"... no way, 

I think ms_gg and hairsothick have the best twistouts I've ever seen. Just beautiful definition. 

@pinkchocolatedaisy, my best twistouts happen when I cowash, deep condition, wait until my hair is slightly wet/damp, then use a leave in conditioner (last time I used Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and a little teeny bit of oil) to twist my hair. I stopped using a twist cream, and butters generally do not play well with my hair. My twists vary in size from medium to large, depending on what area of my head I am working on. In the back and middle, I do medium twists (and more of them) to make sure I don't have any open areas. When I get toward the front, the twists get bigger, but that's because I do not prefer super defined twistouts. The fluffier, the better for me! 

The important thing to remember is that it takes practice. Like I said earlier, I don't have the skills that other naturals have, but I do what I can. I also don't make defined parts or twist in sections anymore...I twist my hair up with a clip and grab sections to twist. This makes my hair come out better too.

The twistout in my siggy is 5 days old.  Notice that the definition is faint and almost nonexistent.


----------



## MzSwift

pinkchocolatedaisy 

I remember the old school ladies who cowashed often used to alternate between a moisturizing and a protein cheapie condish in order to avoid moisture overload.  Maybe you could try that!


----------



## Shadiyah

I couldn't hold back anymore and I had to use mixed chicks today. I know my hair is growing because I see the greys from where the henna stops and I don't see any breakage so I don't know why my hair doesn't seem like it is getting longer. I am about to scream.


----------



## ImanAdero

Hair is in a low bun right now. Might have to keep it this way until the weekend. 

I dunno yet lol


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Ok I can't figure out how to multi quote lol. But thanks to all of you for your suggestions

Seamonster
MzSwift
Kindheart
Arian

Before coming in here I actually put my hair in twists. I wore a bun to work today and took it down when I came home. My hair was slighly damp in the center (I used V05 as my LI and sealed with monoi butter). I was thinking I'll just throw it back in a bun for tomorrow but I saw how stretched my hair was and said "what the heck". So I twisted my hair and spritzed the ends with water and sealed with monoi butter. I have about 8 or 9 twists in. We'll see how it comes out tomorrow.

I think you made a good point Arian re no defined parts. I'm really OCD about parts when I do twistouts. And I have fine hair so I end up with my twistouts looking deprived and scalpy lol.


----------



## Shadiyah

I hope everyone got in on the shea moisture sale at target.com I can not get like one jar because they are all out. under $5.00


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i got bored and decided to twist up my hair...i just finished












Im gonna try to keep them in for two weeks...and just retwist as needed. 

I did not use a comb at all for these! I was surprised i didn't need one! I just wanted a change from my everyday wash n gos. The front is longer and the twists there actually stay! I usually have to do them smaller. Im scraping BSL....but they shrink all the way up to my neck 





Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant
What do you moisturize with when you W&G? I've been wearing minibraids but I took them down & have been doing W&Gs until I get my hair redone. I don't really have any heavy moisturizers around b/c I don't need it with the minibraids.

However, my hair is nice & soft & defined when its wet but when it dries, it is a dry, dull, tangled mess. I'll be in minibraids all of next year with minimal breaks but I plan to wear my hair out in 2014 & I'm worried about what I'll do when that time finally arrives.


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant
> What do you moisturize with when you W&G? I've been wearing minibraids but I took them down & have been doing W&Gs until I get my hair redone. I don't really have any heavy moisturizers around b/c I don't need it with the minibraids.
> 
> However, my hair is nice & soft & defined when its wet but when it dries, it is a dry, dull, tangled mess. I'll be in minibraids all of next year with minimal breaks but I plan to wear my hair out in 2014 & I'm worried about what I'll do when that time finally arrives.



I don't use a moisturizer really. I go heavy on my leave in and light on my gel. If im doing multiday hair...i sometimes use my R &B moisturizer from Lush after spraying water.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

Time for a humble update... my hair has truly bounced back since my last trim at the beginning of the year. My hair is grazing APL and can now comfortably fit into a cute bunny tail on the top of my head - I will need Marley braid extension hair to fill it out some. All in all I am very happy with my hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So i got bored and decided to twist up my hair...i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna try to keep them in for two weeks...and just retwist as needed.
> 
> I did not use a comb at all for these! I was surprised i didn't need one! I just wanted a change from my everyday wash n gos. The front is longer and the twists there actually stay! I usually have to do them smaller. Im scraping BSL....but they shrink all the way up to my neck
> 
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



SmilingElephant girl they look great and look at that growth. I wish my hair would hold twist like that.


----------



## naturalTAN

I don't know how I missed this big thread, but after seeing a few familiar faces, I'm joining.

Heeeey MzSwift 

I am officially claiming full BSL/MBL after an informal length check yesterday. I am so grateful because my hair has bounced back so well after a setback with heat damage last year. My longest layer may reach WL by December, but I don't plan on claiming it until most of my hair reaches that point and I have a little past it, which will be sometime next year.

I plan on doing Havana Twists (pic att) again on Sept. 1st and keeping them in for one month then letting my hair breathe for a week before redoing them. I will repeat this until the end of the year, so I'll do the complete process three times before Christmas, which I may or may not straighten for.

Mine looked exactly like hers and were so simple to install. It took roughly 3.5 hours to put in and about 1.5 hours to take down since I'm so careful. And this was just my first time, but they were a breeze and so easy to manage. I literally did nothing to my hair for three weeks besides a spritz of water about twice a week and pineappled at night. I love how much it blended with my hair, especially as it got older, people swore that it was all my hair. 

Anyway, I plan to do them slightly smaller the next few times so that they can last the whole month. Oh and this is also a great way to save on product since I'll only be washing once a month so my pockets will also be thankful since the hair is only around $6 a pack and I use about 1.5 packs for my whole head with about 50 braids.


So that's my plan...


----------



## Diva_Esq

Just checking in. Still cowashing daily. Need to get back on top of my DCing too. Been wet bunning for the most part, as usual (see avatar pic). I predict I will be WL by Dec/Jan... *fingers crossed* I am past MBL now. My last flatty is my siggy pic, but that was at the beginning of June. It is wayyyyy too hot and humid to flat iron and trim now, so I will length check again later in August or Sept.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welcome to the thread Tan!

Yall make me wanna flat iron my hair! I started to yesterday but decided to just twist...its too hot for heat, and its humid!

I wanna jus claim BSL SO bad! My longest strand is actually past BSL. But i can't until i straighten it. It just wouldn't feel right...lol

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## naturalTAN

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome to the thread Tan!
> 
> Yall make me wanna flat iron my hair! I started to yesterday but decided to just twist...its too hot for heat, and its humid!
> 
> I wanna jus claim BSL SO bad! My longest strand is actually past BSL. But i can't until i straighten it. It just wouldn't feel right...lol
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Thanks!

Girl, you better claim it. I'm like you and I don't like to claim it unless my hair is blown out, but I haven't used heat since last Christmas and don't plan on using it until maybe Christmas this year. I made my mom and newphew pull it down several times yesterday and there's no way I can ignore the face that it's past BSL anymore.


----------



## awhyley

Yall ladies don't play around. This thread was started in 2010!  Its great to read and see everyone's progress.  (So, where's the WSL 2015 thread?)


----------



## RENIBELL

Hi Ladies,

just checking in,getting back into the hair zone again after child birth. I am still keeping it simple and washing once per month and then Bunning.
i am hoping to be waist lenght by december fingers crossed


----------



## RENIBELL

what products are you guys loving right now, i'm loving redken antisnap, thinking this my help me keep those ends without triming 
also applying Morrocan Argan oil to my  ends everyother  day


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome to the thread Tan!
> 
> Yall make me wanna flat iron my hair! I started to yesterday but decided to just twist...its too hot for heat, and its humid!
> 
> I wanna jus claim BSL SO bad! My longest strand is actually past BSL. But i can't until i straighten it. It just wouldn't feel right...lol
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



SmilingElephant that is what I came in there to say.  girl we must be on the same time line. I just co washed my hair and I am at bsl. congrats to the both of us yaaaa and I am not straightening my hair forget it. I have been doing my length checks wet all yr.


----------



## Shadiyah

WOW ladies I can not believe we have been doing this since 2011, 2 years and 3 years before we finish. YAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

RENIBELL said:


> what products are you guys loving right now, i'm loving redken antisnap, thinking this my help me keep those ends without triming
> also applying Morrocan Argan oil to my  ends everyother  day



I am loving that oil and I am loving tresemme naturals but I just got hello hydrations in the mail and I am loving that right now.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Though I'm doubtful I'll see WL by the end of next year, just want to say it's been nice being a part of this thread. It's nice to see the encouragement from the ladies.


----------



## maxineshaw

Hello everyone. Congratulations to all of you on your progress.  

I haven't been taking my hair journey seriously. I even stopped using LHCF in April of last year.  Even though I am APL, I need to learn to better manipulate my hair. I do believe that if I get my styling in check *now *(and regularly trim my ends) I will get very close to achieving WL. I have a very long torso (I'm 5'10.5"), so if I do get to WL it will probably be at 11:59:59 Dec 31 and it might just be a lead hair.


My regimen has become incredibly simple.  I wash my hair once a week, detangle, moisturize and seal.  I only use four hair products: 

ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner 
Care Free Curl Gold Activator
Hot Six Oil 

My long term natural hair goal is to keep my routine like this-incredibly simple. I am confident I can do that now.  I'll probably be checking in on a monthly basis, but I'll be keeping you all in my prayers.  I genuinely mean that.  I really appreciate the encouragement I get from this site. I can't talk to people about hair IRL. They just look at me like I'm crazy.  I remember when I told my mother that I wanted to grow my hair down my back.  She said it's not in my genes to do. I intend to show her otherwise.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I have been ps these past two days and loving it. I will try to keep this up so that I can retain as much as possible. I just use some olive oil and redid it today. I will try to only wash once a week now.


----------



## Shadiyah

I plan on using the grey hair to track my growth because I want to stop the henna for a while. I will just do the cassia treatment.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> I plan on using the grey hair to track my growth because I want to stop the henna for a while. I will just do the cassia treatment.



Shadiyah
I've only hennaed twice & I'm just curious to know why you're stopping? I think it's a good idea though to use the gray to track. I can only track between hennas. I might have to try cassia out so that I can track my progress better. Do you mix/use it the same way you do henna? Also, where do you get yours from? TIA...


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah
> I've only hennaed twice & I'm just curious to know why you're stopping? I think it's a good idea though to use the gray to track. I can only track between hennas. I might have to try cassia out so that I can track my progress better. Do you mix/use it the same way you do henna? Also, where do you get yours from? TIA...



nakialovesshoes I am not sure how long I will stop the henna because I love it so bad even though the front of my hair looks straight with a curl to it but I am missing my salt and pepper it was the bomb when I had it. I missed the henna and went back to that. 

I use this which is already mixed with the powders I use with my henna. http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Cassia-Hair-Treatment.html
here are the ingredients 

Ingredients: Neutral Henna (Cassia Obovata), Amla (Emblica Offinalis), Shikakai (Acacia Concinna), Brahmi (Bacopa monniera), Khus (Chrysopogon zizanioides), Bhringraj (Eclipta Alba), Kapur Kachri (Hedychium spicatum), Methi (Trigonella foenum-graecum), heded, Ratanjot (Onosma echioides), Baheda (Terminalia belerica), Katha (Acacia catechu)

so I can use this without color for a while and see how long I make it lol. oh and the good thing about this is you mix it when you get ready to use it and you only leave it in for about 40 mins.


----------



## naturalTAN

I just finished "trimming". I didn't realize how bad my ends had gotten since my last trim in February and I basically put myself back at bsl. le sigh.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So what do you all think? I think in scraping bsl!

And that hair clip actually just broke in my hair lol! I left it in but it probably won't see tomorrow 







Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Eclipse

SmilingElephant 

Definitely looks like BSL to me! Congrats!! I think I'm scraping BSL,too!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So what do you all think? I think in scraping bsl!
> 
> And that hair clip actually just broke in my hair lol! I left it in but it probably won't see tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 163199
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163197
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



SmilingElephant Girl ya I am so happy for you. I love it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Eclipse said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant
> 
> Definitely looks like BSL to me! Congrats!! I think I'm scraping BSL,too!



AGGGGHHHHHH..!!!  We made it girl! **Hi Five!**

Lemme catch my breath....

Whoo Lawd! Congrats to you too Eclipse! Even tho im still scared to claim mine lol you are definitely there!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant Girl ya I am so happy for you. I love it.



Thanks mama!  this is the highlight of my day. Its kinda shocking to me to see how my hair has grown! This time last year, all i could wear was a puff and i was trying to get past CBL/SL to APL!

*girly squeals*

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Diva_Esq

Congrats ladies!! Another milestone!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Gonna spend tomorrow turning these Miss Ceelie braids into mini/ box braids. 

This is gonna be a process.


----------



## ImanAdero

Braids done!

Currently pulled in a bun. Might cowash tomorrow. Might not lol


----------



## Shadiyah

I am still PS and it is a style that I like so I might survive this.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> I am still PS and it is a style that I like so I might survive this.



What kind of style is it?

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

Heey TAN!!! Welcome! 

Look at all of the growth in here!  Go'on ladies!!

Update:
I'm back in mini braids.  I plan to semi-straighten and do a length check next month.  Can't wait to see where I am!


----------



## Katherina

*sneaks in thread*



*tiptoes out*


----------



## SmilingElephant

Katherina said:
			
		

> *sneaks in thread*
> 
> 
> 
> *tiptoes out*



 funny!!! 

 next time say hey! ......

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

Sooooo my braid out is taking on a new shape and looks longer in the front. I hope the back catches up and that I'll make full MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> What kind of style is it?
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



SmilingElephant well in the front the sides are flat turned until they get to the back and I put bobby pins in them to hold them until I can grab all the hair together. I put a ponytail holder on it and take the bobby pins out I then twist the loose hair and stick the end of the ponytail under the holder. it is the same style I was doing last year but with plaits. 

I have a problem I can not keep my hands out of my hair. the only time I leave my hair alone is when I am not feeling well. I washed and deep conditioned used hairveda whipped creme as my leave in and use olive oil for my sealer.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Hey ladiiieeesssss!!!

I'm excited to be posting in here once again! Can't wait to read everyone's updates (in class later on lol)

I'm making some changes to my regimen after the craziest hair session EVER this past weekend. Ya'll! It took me 3 days to pre-poo and detangle my hair! 3 DAYS! Of course I took some breaks. Friday, I detangled for 3 straight hours and only had 3 braids in my head. 3/12 that is. So I will no longer allow my hair to shrink in wash and gos or anything like that. My new regimen will be to continue to pre-poo, detangle, shampoo and condition in 12 braids once a month and wear a braidout that week. I will co-wash in about 6 braids once a month (not the weekend I shampoo) and wear my hair under wigs or in a bun for the remaining 3 weeks that month. I will moisturize once a week when PSing and everyday when doing a braidout.

Tis all! I have to go to class now. I'll be back later!


----------



## SmilingElephant

^Lawd uh mussy! 

I think i need to do a clarifying wash. My hair has been feeling weird this week.o__O 

Im thinking about straightening it this weekend.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Like really...I won't be satisfied until I get that WL hair.  I'm now looking into ayurvedic powders  Quite excited about them actually  Amla and Bhringaj are what I have now and I'm planning a nice treatment tonight with them


----------



## Seamonster

Those are nice powders, my favorites


----------



## Nix08

So Seamonster let's talk  How do you use yours?


----------



## Seamonster

Nix08 I put them in paste mostly, if I don't feel like taking out the twist, I will use a tea.


----------



## lilliz6

Hi ladies! I attached a photo of my current length. I am MBL now and I think I have 2 to 3 inches before I a WL. I should be there by the end of December/ January. What do you all think? It's looking promising


----------



## SmilingElephant

lilliz6 said:


> Hi ladies! I attached a photo of my current length. I am MBL now and I think I have 2 to 3 inches before I a WL. I should be there by the end of December/ January. What do you all think? It's looking promising



From me personally, looking at that pic...i would say you just need 1 1/2 inches to 2 inches and you will be there! Way to go girl! Looks fabulous!


----------



## marta9227

lilliz6 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I attached a photo of my current length. I am MBL now and I think I have 2 to 3 inches before I a WL. I should be there by the end of December/ January. What do you all think? It's looking promising



Reggie! REGGIE!


----------



## Shadiyah

lilliz6 said:


> Hi ladies! I attached a photo of my current length. I am MBL now and I think I have 2 to 3 inches before I a WL. I should be there by the end of December/ January. What do you all think? It's looking promising



lilliz6 OMG!!!! it looks to me that you are there like touching it.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just brought me some grape seed oil tonight and I have to tell you I love how my hair feel. it is hard to explain because it is smooth and soft and I smooth out every strand to the ends. and massaged my scalp with it.


----------



## Nix08

Wow lilliz6  Looks fantastic


----------



## Shadiyah

My hair was so soft after putting that grape seed oil n jojoba oil in as a prepoo washed n dc it was great. I need to leave these oils alone. I have too many now. I even have soy n olive mixed.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

So I just realized that after this year, I will no longer have HOURS to dedicate for wash days. I need to be able to wash, detangle, and style my hair in 3 hours at the most. So I'm either going to keep my hair heat stretched or do a BKT alternative like cysteine treatment or something. Keeping it stretched via braids still allow my hair to tangle. So when I'm done playing with my wigs, I'll be blow drying my hair every 3-4 weeks and will dust as needed. Hopefully my retention doesn't decrease but if it makes wash days faster I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## lamaria211

LaFemmeNaturelle said:
			
		

> So I just realized that after this year, I will no longer have HOURS to dedicate for wash days. I need to be able to wash, detangle, and style my hair in 3 hours at the most. So I'm either going to keep my hair heat stretched or do a BKT alternative like cysteine treatment or something. Keeping it stretched via braids still allow my hair to tangle. So when I'm done playing with my wigs, I'll be blow drying my hair every 3-4 weeks and will dust as needed. Hopefully my retention doesn't decrease but if it makes wash days faster I think it'll be worth it.



Longhairdontcare has a similar regimen


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

lamaria211 said:


> Longhairdontcare has a similar regimen



Yeah I know and she has some BEAUTIFUL hair so I'm hoping for results like hers!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey!! I flat ironed my hair!! I couldn't resist it any longer!

Pics!!!:





It took me ALL day!! And it still feels short! -___-









Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant girly your hair looks great. i think i am finish playing around with the curls and I am twisting my hair on wet hair now and I will see how long this last. 

Have you been reading my blog?


----------



## LatterGlory

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey!! I flat ironed my hair!! I couldn't resist it any longer!
> 
> Pics!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me ALL day!! And it still feels short! -___-
> 
> ^^ It only feels short because you used to live in the land of WL. Your hair looks really full and pretty. KUTGW!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF


 
_____________________


----------



## SmilingElephant

LatterGlory said:
			
		

> _____________________



Thank you ladies  

Shadiyah im sorry mama i haven't really been reading blogs lately. I need to get back on the ball tho. 

I hope to be a solid BSL by the end of the year.

Im SO glad to have my ponytail back! Im never chopping my hair again!!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant
Congrats on your progress. Lord knows I can't wait to have a ponytail again! I read your post in another thread & I, too, am with you. I will never cut my hair this short ever again.


----------



## ImanAdero

Impromptu length check. Forgive the glare. 

I also hope to be a solid BSL at the end of the year. I'll straighten and trim at the end of October. 

I think I'm gonna schedule a hair appointment (braids) for Thursday so I can leave it all alone as I continue this half marathon training.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Shadiyah im sorry mama i haven't really been reading blogs lately. I need to get back on the ball tho.
> 
> I hope to be a solid BSL by the end of the year.
> 
> Im SO glad to have my ponytail back! Im never chopping my hair again!!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



lol I hope me either... well let me tell you what I did. I am upset that I have not gotten any longer in these almost 4yrs so I took out the ruler so that I could see on average just how much I have been growing per month. what it all boiled down to is it is looking like I am only getting that 1/4" per month and that is with the trims or with the trims it would be a little more. wait now that I am looking at it again I maybe wrong again. ok I am right I am only getting about a little over 3" per yr.... when you look at it like that it is really sad. 1 whole year and I only get to keep 3" so if I got a cut I would be cutting off 1 whole year worth of hair.. 

yeah no more hair cuts!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> lol I hope me either... well let me tell you what I did. I am upset that I have not gotten any longer in these almost 4yrs so I took out the ruler so that I could see on average just how much I have been growing per month. what it all boiled down to is it is looking like I am only getting that 1/4" per month and that is with the trims or with the trims it would be a little more. wait now that I am looking at it again I maybe wrong again. ok I am right I am only getting about a little over 3" per yr.... when you look at it like that it is really sad. 1 whole year and I only get to keep 3" so if I got a cut I would be cutting off 1 whole year worth of hair..
> 
> yeah no more hair cuts!!!!



Lol! And here you are talking about no more hair cuts and i just dusted another eighth of an inch off my ends after discovering i have those almost microscopic knots on my ends....ugh!! But i am not bout to do a huge trim just for that!

My hair is starting to revert...i went to a flat iron kiosk today and had them touch up my edges..after requesting that the girl turn that iron down to 400 degrees...so i hope the front isn't seriously injured. It was a steam iron.

I don't do well with straight hair i'm finding It's irritating! Lol!!

I'm gonna try and make it last for the rest of the week tho...i miss my curls. But i really did it to check my length and to dust my ends. So hopefully i will still make MBL by the end of the year...if not January.


----------



## candycan

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Does anyone have problems with bunning? I can only get decent buns on wet or damp hair. But I notice as I'm using the ouchless bands they tug on my ends. I'm not sure what I should do. Otherwise I do WnGs with no problems. I don't really do twists/twistouts anymore (although I'm thinking of trying again on blow dried hair).


 
I work out a lot and wear my hair up during the week and my go to styling tool that has minimum damage potential is my trustee banana clip or hair zing.  hth!


----------



## ilong

Seamonster said:


> @Nix08 I put them in paste mostly, if I don't feel like taking out the twist, I will use a tea.


 
@Seamonster - have you ever used the brahmi, amla, bhringrah oils? I'm weaved up and when I'm not in a weave I wear braids. I want to start using the ayurvedic products but there is no way possible that I could do a paste with the styles I wear - so I just ordered the oils.


----------



## Seamonster

Nix08 I have used brahmi, amla, and bhringrah oils. 

Here in my review in order of my preference

1. Bhringrah oil

I love bhringraj in powder, oil or tea. It conditions my hair, strengthens it, seems to darken it, and helps stop breakage. It is a great all around conditioning powder for me. It leaves my hair soft, but not too soft. This is the closest Ayurvedic to perfect of the ones listed.

I have used all three of the bhringraj formulas. There is one with mineral oil, that is ok. But I like to alternate between the original coconut formula with goats milk, or a simple sesame seed oil base. 

2. Brahmi
Brahmi is my second favorite of the ones that you asked about. It darkens the hair, and is said to be relaxing. It is a good conditioner in all forms, has some strengthening properties, and it too eases fine hair breakage. 

3. Amla
Amla is a standard of mine because it pops my curls. I use the cheap mineral oil one by hesh. There are more natural blends but the hesh mineral oil is a great base for me. This oil darkens hair, and has some effects like acv, but no as strong. I usually mix this powder with another and make a rinse out of it. 

I don't think of Amla as a conditioner, but as more of a styler because of the effect on my curls. My hair is not soft from Amla, but the porosity is more balanced.


----------



## Shadiyah

So what I did today was take my twist out one by one and made them into smaller twist. I know have mini twist and this is the first time that I seen my hair hang down my back lol. I am so use to having my hair shrink up and now the mini twist make my hair hang. 

I am so waiting to see how long they will stay in but I know I have plans on doing them all over again.


----------



## Nix08

oooh thanks a bunch Seamonster That's great info that I will be able to use..thanks so much!

SmilingElephant your hair looks amazing


----------



## candy626

Need to get my butt back in this thread. I have been hanging out in the 2012 thread but for most of my hair to reach waist I will definitely need a full year, as I still have some pieces hanging out at apl.


----------



## hair4romheaven

SmilingElephant I need to be up in here. I know I signed up for a WL challenge for 2013 but am unsure if it's this one of what??? Is there two of these threads roaming?


----------



## SmilingElephant

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant I need to be up in here. I know I signed up for a WL challenge for 2013 but am unsure if it's this one of what??? Is there two of these threads roaming?



Lol!! No...this is the one and only  There's one for 2012 and one for Classic 2013 i believe.

 to the thread tho!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## ilong

Seamonster said:


> @Nix08 I have used brahmi, amla, and bhringrah oils.
> 
> Here in my review in order of my preference
> 
> 1. Bhringrah oil
> 
> I love bhringraj in powder, oil or tea. It conditions my hair, strengthens it, seems to darken it, and helps stop breakage. It is a great all around conditioning powder for me. It leaves my hair soft, but not too soft. This is the closest Ayurvedic to perfect of the ones listed.
> 
> I have used all three of the bhringraj formulas. There is one with mineral oil, that is ok. But I like to alternate between the original coconut formula with goats milk, or a simple sesame seed oil base.
> 
> 2. Brahmi
> Brahmi is my second favorite of the ones that you asked about. It darkens the hair, and is said to be relaxing. It is a good conditioner in all forms, has some strengthening properties, and it too eases fine hair breakage.
> 
> 3. Amla
> Amla is a standard of mine because it pops my curls. I use the cheap mineral oil one by hesh. There are more natural blends but the hesh mineral oil is a great base for me. This oil darkens hair, and has some effects like acv, but no as strong. I usually mix this powder with another and make a rinse out of it.
> 
> I don't think of Amla as a conditioner, but as more of a styler because of the effect on my curls. My hair is not soft from Amla, but the porosity is more balanced.


 
Seamonster - thank you so much.  I can't wait until my oils arrive.   My goal is BSL by 2014.  I am  uhmmm ... "mature in age"  - so I don't get the great growth that many members do - so my HJ is loooooooooooooonnnnngg!!

But I'm not giving up.   I am increasing the arsenal.


----------



## Nix08

ilong if you have the powder you can apparently make a tea with it and pour that on your hair.  That's what I'm going to try tonight (I think)...I have it brewing since last night.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Thinking about doing a henna treatment but am kinda scared. If my hair doesn't like it I will have to cut it out since henna is essentially permanent?
I have the pre-mixed one from ayernatural beauty that contains alma, brahmi etc..


----------



## ilong

Nix08 said:


> @ilong if you have the powder you can apparently make a tea with it and pour that on your hair. That's what I'm going to try tonight (I think)...I have it brewing since last night.


 
@Nix08 - no I didn't order the powders. Just the oils to begin with. But the powders are next on the wish list. Trying to manage the products I buy - yet keep forging forward towards my goal.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wore my hair in a single braid today...with a hairzinger thingy. I'll post a pic later. But i was so thrilled bc its actually long enough where i have to bring it over my shoulder to finish braiding it! 

Im sorry but its so fun watching my hair grow back. I missed it SO much! Y'all don't know! Lol

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

hair4romheaven said:


> Thinking about doing a henna treatment but am kinda scared. If my hair doesn't like it I will have to cut it out since henna is essentially permanent?
> I have the pre-mixed one from ayernatural beauty that contains alma, brahmi etc..


 
You may not necessarily have to cut.

Are you doing it for conditioning or coloring?

I use henna regularly (as a gloss now) and when I did/do the paste, I only add hot water to it.  I may add V05 to make it easier to rinse out.  I pour in the hot water and make it in to pudding and then apply it almost immediately so that I don't get the color deposit.  

If you're doing it for color, you may be able to use brahmi, amla or another one of the darkening powders to tone down the red.  

GL!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Here's today's braid! 



Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Here's today's braid!
> 
> View attachment 165769
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Don't it feel good to have your hair touch down your back??? lol 

I love that my hair is hanging and now it must be time to co wash because my scalp is starting to itch a little but I am not getting rid of these twist yet I will just redo them as they come out.


----------



## Evolving78

just checking in....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> Don't it feel good to have your hair touch down your back??? lol
> 
> I love that my hair is hanging and now it must be time to co wash because my scalp is starting to itch a little but I am not getting rid of these twist yet I will just redo them as they come out.



YASSSS!!  You shouldve seen me at work the other day! I kept braiding and unbraiding my hair. I was trying not to seem so surprised with my hair .

I've been in pocahontas braids all week...im gonna wear a braidout today.

I've just been using the oil from the Curls for Target line everyday as a "moisturizer". It smells like fruit punch....and the bees have been chasing me i don't know what to use as a moisturizer when my hair is straight besides using oil.

My scalp is ITCHING! But when i think about how long it took me to straighten it....im trying to wait until next week before i wash it out.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant: My scalp itches like crazy when I flat iron!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant: My scalp itches like crazy when I flat iron!!



Diva_Esq OMG girl!!! What do you do about it?? Im tryna make this last!!

I know once i decide to give in and wash....imma be makin love to the shampoo!!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

LoL @ makin love the shampoo! LoL  
I'm so glad I'm not the only one.  I don't straighten my hair often but when I do I want it to last.  My scalp itches like crazy too!  I thought about making a peppermint/EVOO mixture for my scalp to use when I straighten it.


----------



## MzSwift

Length Check:

I'm in the process of converting my minis to cornrows.

My hand is at the top of my hip bone.  

Two lines below my hair is when I will officially claim MBL.  

My hair is severely shrunken due to WNGing in these mini braids.









Not NEARLY as much growth as I got last year between April and August.  Here's why:


-I've used heat twice, once in April and once in June

-I can count on one hand the amount of times that I have properly DC'd

-I have worn my hair out A LOT in twists and twistouts.  Now I know better.


Self-challenge to reach my goal:


-Get back to my weekly wash/protein/DC regi

-Use wigs and extensions (if necessary) to PS


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Length Check:
> 
> I'm in the process of converting my minis to cornrows.
> 
> My hand is at the top of my hip bone.
> 
> Two lines below my hair is when I will officially claim MBL.
> 
> My hair is severely shrunken due to WNGing in these mini braids.
> 
> Not NEARLY as much growth as I got last year between April and August.  Here's why:
> 
> -I've used heat twice, once in April and once in June
> 
> -I can count on one hand the amount of times that I have properly DC'd
> 
> -I have worn my hair out A LOT in twists and twistouts.  Now I know better.
> 
> Self-challenge to reach my goal:
> 
> -Get back to my weekly wash/protein/DC regi
> 
> -Use wigs and extensions (if necessary) to PS



But ma'am....are you MBL?? You still got awesome growth!

Im with you on the deep conditioning! Soon as i go back curly im gonna go back to DC every single week. I think i ended up dusting off half an inch...so im hovering over BSL...I have fairy knots 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift wow I mean we started at the same time just about and you are retaining more than me. I wanted mines to be MBL by now. but you are mbl now. so claim it. 

I have my hair in the mini twist and I co washed today because my scalp was itching too bad and then I had to redo all my twist.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Hey ladies, I want to do my hair so bad but am feeling hair lazy.
MzSwift when did u bc? I think we are length twins. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks for the encouragement SmilingE and Shadi ((BIG HUG))

Hair- I shaved in June 2009.  I think your hair is longer though.


----------



## karenjoe

i wouldn't mess with the protein right now.  just dust your ends a  little and deep conditioner with a moisturizing conditioner.  i have no  advice about Henna.  i am scared of that too.  i just use peremanent  dyes with ammonia  in them and just keep my hair moisturized.

I AGREE! you 
you've come a long way dont risk it breaking off & having to cut your hair.

 A lot of hair colors have great conditioners, some have a a pre color pack.... if you aren't using bleach you should be good to go...

good luck


----------



## SmilingElephant

I decided to end the straight hair saga today. My scalp is itching so bad that it aches all over. Next time I'll make an oil mix with peppermint oil to soothe the itchies. 

I put a mix of protein deep conditioners on damp straight hair. Im letting it sit now. Haven't noticed any heat damage. Im gonna shampoo it out in the shower in a little bit. Need to eat breakfast now. 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Finished shampooing and all that jazz....and yes...me and the shampoo did make out!

My scalp feels SO much better!! I want to know the real secret on how to get a straightening last more than 1 week. My scalp was itching so bad it felt like it had bruises on it!...it's still a little tender. I just put my hair up in a clip for the day tho....i go to work tonite.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Mzswift you look mbl to me. Kutgw!! Your hair looks great.

Smilingelephant making out with shampoo lol!! I know how you feel. My scalp looks forward to wash day. Were you putting anything in your hair while it was flat ironed?

I just oiled my edges w/ wgo. Will spray w/ avg later.


----------



## SmilingElephant

hair4romheaven said:


> Mzswift you look mbl to me. Kutgw!! Your hair looks great.
> 
> Smilingelephant making out with shampoo lol!! I know how you feel. My scalp looks forward to wash day. Were you putting anything in your hair while it was flat ironed?
> 
> I just oiled my edges w/ wgo. Will spray w/ avg later.





Yeah...i was using the Curls Kuikui nut oil...whatever its called...that stuff smells SO nice! Smells like Fruit Punch. Mainly on the ends and length. As my edges started reverting...i started using Jam...my hair laughed at it.

I was doing all i could to keep my ends and length moisturized...i put some of my R&B moisturizer on the ends yesterday...that was nice I feel so much cleaner now!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Finished shampooing and all that jazz....and yes...me and the shampoo did make out!
> 
> My scalp feels SO much better!! I want to know the real secret on how to get a straightening last more than 1 week. My scalp was itching so bad it felt like it had bruises on it!...it's still a little tender. I just put my hair up in a clip for the day tho....i go to work tonite.



SmilingElephant sorry sweetie your scalp is just like mines it likes to washed more often. same problem I was having with these mini twist my scalp was itching so bad. I remember when I use to wear mines straight I had to do my hair every 3 days.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant sorry sweetie your scalp is just like mines it likes to washed more often. same problem I was having with these mini twist my scalp was itching so bad. I remember when I use to wear mines straight I had to do my hair every 3 days.



It's SO aggravating! i just got in my bed. My head is still sore. I think im gonna need to really nurture my scalp.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, Smiling E, that's crazy (the tender scalp)!  You don't think it was a product you used or something?  Also, I dunno about you, but I experience itchies and tender scalp when my hair is growing in.  I hope it feels better soon!


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm too lazy to go upstairs so I decided to do my hair with whatever was in the kitchen.  I have not used sulfate poo in a long time but I did today. LoL

I washed with the V05 2-n-1 that I use in my dog's poo mix (don't judge me).  Then I went back to my old school mix and slathered on some yogurt for protein and then made a honey+EVOO+salt mix.  I used to love that as a moisturizing mix.  I also added some bhringaraj powder to make a paste.  I slathered that over the protein and covered with two grocery bags and a wool cap.

I'm just happy to get myself back into the habit of DCing weekly.  I know it'll pay off.

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Wow, Smiling E, that's crazy (the tender scalp)!  You don't think it was a product you used or something?  Also, I dunno about you, but I experience itchies and tender scalp when my hair is growing in.  I hope it feels better soon!



Thanks!  it actually feels better today. I really didn't put anything on my scalp but i do have an oily  scalp. So idk if it was a buildup of sebum? Even when i just scratched with my finger pads it would hurt later. :-(

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> It's SO aggravating! i just got in my bed. My head is still sore. I think im gonna need to really nurture my scalp.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



SmilingElephant you know Iam always there girl not the same hair type but our scalps sure are. 

your scalp will feel better real fast it will not take long. that is why co washing every day doesn't bother my hair or scalp it loves it. 

and speaking of that I am about to get right back to that too. I love these mini twist but I am not trying to lose the nap of my hair over them. back there is getting knotted up because my hair just comes out back there in a day or so. so that hair is twisting up in each other and when I went to redo it tonight there were knots down my strands and I mean more than when I wash n go. I was able to get them out because I will go down each strand to untangle my hair until I just can't anymore. 

I have a deep conditioner in it right now and I will be back to my routine of washing once a week and deep conditioning once a week. co washing just about everyday. it was nice having hair hang down my back for a min but I am over it lol


----------



## Shadiyah

as much as I loved the mini twist I think they caused my hair to start shedding. my hair is just so funny I can not do what everyone else does and never could. 

I got some new shea moisture products and I am trying the strengthening ones. I love the smell and I will tell you how it turns out.


----------



## MzSwift

Mini twists are the debil to my hair too!  I experience A LOT of shedding, tangling and knotting and only had them in for a week!  I have tried them 3 times and now I know that they aren't meant to be on my head.

Mini braids are different somehow.  I can rinse/cowash them daily.  I wanna try bigger box braids but my density is too thin for that to look well.


----------



## virtuenow

Shadiyah said:


> as much as I loved the mini twist I think they caused my hair to start shedding. my hair is just so funny I can not do what everyone else does and never could.
> 
> I got some new shea moisture products and I am trying the strengthening ones. I love the smell and I will tell you how it turns out.





MzSwift said:


> Mini twists are the debil to my hair too!  I experience A LOT of shedding, tangling and knotting and only had them in for a week!  I have tried them 3 times and now I know that they aren't meant to be on my head.
> 
> Mini braids are different somehow.  I can rinse/cowash them daily.  I wanna try bigger box braids but my density is too thin for that to look well.



  Why would twists cause your hair to shed?  The shedding takes place at the root, so what does that have to do w/whether you twisted or braided your hair?? Unless you are pulling it out from the root when twisting.  I really am curious to know if anyone knows the answer.  ETA:  Tangling and knotting makes sense.  I guess perhaps you're saying, the shed hair is more evident in twists b/c they are allowed to tangle and knot into the hair; whereas braids will hold the shed hair into place until you take it down.  So in essence, the hair isn't shedding more in twists, its just more apparent b/c of the loose nature of twists.


----------



## ilong

MzSwift said:


> Length Check:
> 
> I'm in the process of converting my minis to cornrows.
> 
> My hand is at the top of my hip bone.
> 
> Two lines below my hair is when I will officially claim MBL.
> 
> My hair is severely shrunken due to WNGing in these mini braids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not NEARLY as much growth as I got last year between April and August. Here's why:
> 
> 
> -I've used heat twice, once in April and once in June
> 
> -I can count on one hand the amount of times that I have properly DC'd
> 
> -I have worn my hair out A LOT in twists and twistouts. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> Self-challenge to reach my goal:
> 
> 
> -Get back to my weekly wash/protein/DC regi
> 
> -Use wigs and extensions (if necessary) to PS


 
MzSwift - awesome progress beautiful hair.  Can you  and NJoy come and grow my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

virtuenow said:


> Why would twists cause your hair to shed? The shedding takes place at the root, so what does that have to do w/whether you twisted or braided your hair?? Unless you are pulling it out from the root when twisting. I really am curious to know if anyone knows the answer. ETA: Tangling and knotting makes sense. I guess perhaps you're saying, the shed hair is more evident in twists b/c they are allowed to tangle and knot into the hair; whereas braids will hold the shed hair into place until you take it down. So in essence, the hair isn't shedding more in twists, its just more apparent b/c of the loose nature of twists.


 
virtuenow 
For me, it's because I can't properly moisturize my hair like I can in mini braids. My twists come loose. And to properly moisturize them, I'd have to manipulate them more which would cause more to come loose. 

It's not the twists themselves but, like I mentioned, the fact that I can water rinse them to restore moisture. So my moisture-protein balance is off. My hair sheds more when my balance is off. When I take them down, I have a lot more shed hair. I hope that makes sense.

@ilong
 Thanks! It sure doesn't seem like much. I think I'm suffering from the hairnorexia that I've read about. LoL Stay in these challenges, you'll find that one tip that takes your retention to the next level!!


----------



## SimJam

MzSwift  wow thats some hair there
LOVE IT Chica !!!!


----------



## MzSwift

SimJam

Aww, thanks Simmie!!
How's your gorgeous mane doing?  You haven't posted many pictures lately. I always looked forward to your twisted styles and twistouts!


----------



## Shadiyah

You know all I loved the twist I had in but I have to tell you now that they are out I am having a time trying to get my curl pattern back in order. But I think I have to just stick to what I know and my main goal along with growing my hair I want beautiful curls. 

So I will be going back to my co washing on a regular basis and see what happens from there, I have added some new products to my regimen, the Shea Moisture line and I want to see how that holds up but I am still with my Mixed Chicks and it seem like I need to get me another large container of their Deep Conditioner.


----------



## ImanAdero

I had a dream I had hip length hair... I don't even WANT hair that long lol. 

But it was for darn sure pretty!

Even more resolve to get to WL in 2013!


----------



## Shadiyah

OK I came in here to say why I will be away for a min but all of you are MIA.... I am in the process of moving back to Atlanta GA from Philadelphia so I have so much to pack before next week but I see I have not been missing anything lol wow yall come on this is not the time to get LAX...... when I get back in here I want to have something to read except my post..


----------



## LexaKing

Sorry about being MIA, school has started back up but I know I need to do better with my updating...
Plus I have missed all of you!

I'm currently BSL right now and about 2-3 inches from my end of the year goal of MBL. I started spacing my length checks 2 months apart and my next one is mid November. 

I have been good with M&Sing but I'm deff slacking on vitamins and bunning during the day, which are VERY important to do. So I'm gonna start working to do better in those areas 

I hope everyone is having a good hair journey, I can't wait to see all the progress made!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> OK I came in here to say why I will be away for a min but all of you are MIA.... I am in the process of moving back to Atlanta GA from Philadelphia so I have so much to pack before next week but I see I have not been missing anything lol wow yall come on this is not the time to get LAX...... when I get back in here I want to have something to read except my post..



Shadiyah
I'm trying to get NJoy to organize another meet up. Hopefully you'll get to come! Welcome back!!!


----------



## NJoy

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah
> I'm trying to get NJoy to organize another meet up. Hopefully you'll get to come! Welcome back!!!



Funny you should say that.  I'm scouting out venues now. I was just about to post that it's time.


----------



## ilong

Shadiyah - Congratulations and best of life with your move.   
I wish I could add more to this thread - but seeing that I am nowhere near the possibility of WL - I can't .   But if I were I would be driving everyone crazy with my posts - to the point you all would wish I would stop posting.   I would be THAT HAPPY!!!  

Be safe and happy journey!!!


----------



## WendellaWoody

Count me in!  I'm currently APL, and I'm hoping to be nearing or at WL by 12/31/13!  Let's go!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Ima just  with you big dogs!  

I might pick up a tip or two.

I'll be in the running to consider WL come 2014


----------



## MzSwift

NJoy
Give a little bit of a notice this time please.  I owe one of my girls from another board a trip to ATL and I'd love to molest your hair meet you guys!


----------



## Moonaonline

can I join you 

My dream is to reach WL
Am currently a BSL but my ends need some serious trimming

I hope I can catch up


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo, welcome ladies! 

Shadiyah-

GL w/your move!  I hope you settle in quickly!


OK, I need to go to bed since I get up early.  One of my new resolutions in tweaking my regi is to get enough rest.  I've already upped my water intake.  If I could get my rest in order, I'm sure my hair and body will reap the benefits.


----------



## Shadiyah

I can not wait for this meet up. it will be my first one ever. I am coming with my veil and all. 

I really went back on my word and applied the henna to my hair last night. My friends got me so excited about the henna talking so much about it the other day that I just could not wait but from all the grey that was there I got good growth it is just seeing if I retained it.


----------



## NJoy

MzSwift said:


> @NJoy
> Give a little bit of a notice this time please. I owe one of my girls from another board a trip to ATL and I'd love to molest your hair meet you guys!


 
MzSwift

Oh lawd. A hair molester.  I'll give plenty of notice. I'm just starting to consider venues and will start soliciting imput soon.


... And btw, if you're giving out trips....er, um...keep a sista in mind.


----------



## Seamonster

Boy, I wish I could swing down to Hot Lanta, and kick it with the big dogs.


----------



## Shadiyah

Well this will be my first time lol. I have never come out before.


----------



## Shadiyah

I have now added Natasha Somalia Revitalizing Hair Growth Supplements to my regi. I can not wait to see what help it will give me for my growth. as much as I hate taking vitamins I am so proud of myself because I took the omg I can not remember the name of them but they were told to me that it was the cheaper version of the Viviscal. 

Now Natasha Somalia line gives you 120 tablets for $50.00 2x aday. I will keep you all posted. I am giving my best to make it to WL in 2013 and even if I don't make it I will be happy to see MBL. I am in plaits during my move.


----------



## metro_qt

MzSwift said:


> My hand is at the top of my hip bone.
> 
> Two lines below my hair is when I will officially claim MBL.
> 
> My hair is severely shrunken due to WNGing in these mini braids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to PS


Congrats on your growth MzSwift, just wondering about your measurements, isn't the 2 lines below your hair on your shirt closer to your waist than mid back?

Please y'all correct me If I'm wrong, but this is what I thought waist was, I go by bridal dress measurements, and couturier measurements... Which is the smallest part of your waist indentation when you bend from side to side...

This is also how I've been measured for dresses...

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=1&qe=aG93IHRvIG1lYXN1cmUgdw&qesig=9tCo4ROKhLDl_9p_kd-dnw&pkc=AFgZ2tnhN82ZSSFBXbFlhkBrjBgdJ1dB1xCsWKpY8N2l_tyd9Jmlj5dord6v2lmeu4aKTcyAVUQnT5AfieFJEbli_1lKtK42vg&pq=waist%20length%20hair&cp=16&gs_id=5f&xhr=t&q=how+to+measure+waist&pf=p&sclient=tablet-gws&tbo=d&oq=how+to+measure+w&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=95ab9907cc371bfc&biw=1024&bih=672&biv=i|0;d|OSocjxlMTB5x9M:


----------



## MzSwift

metro_qt
Thanks lady! 

Yes it's closer to WL, but since MBL is so hard for me to measure on my body without looking at pix or in a mirror, I'm using my bottom rib bone as MBL/my next goal. 

Besides, hairnorexia is NO JOKE and my hair doesn't feel anywhere near WL!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MzSwift said:


> @metro_qt
> Thanks lady!
> 
> Yes it's closer to WL, but since MBL is so hard for me to measure on my body without looking at pix or in a mirror, I'm using my bottom rib bone as MBL/my next goal.
> 
> Besides, hairnorexia is NO JOKE and my hair doesn't feel anywhere near WL!!



MzSwift - I don't know if my method is accurate or not but I'm attaching a pic of how I measured my torso. This pic is years old but I think the 1st line is BSB for me & the 2nd line is where I would claim MBL. & of course the 3rd line is WL. 

Technically though, if you were defining MBL as the middle of your torso, MBL would be right in the middle of my bra strap. I wear my bra very low for some reason. Also, southerntease (don't know if she's still around or not) used the tape measure with a grommet on the end & laced a ribbon through the hole & tied it around her neck so that she could measure/take photos easier. Hope that makes sense. Better yet, HTH...


----------



## NJoy

**** MESSAGE CONCERNING SMILING ELEPHANT****

I'm a day late and a dollar short but, I'm supposed to deliver the message that her membership has expired. She didn't want you to think that she just flaked out.

When/if she'll be back, she didn't say. But, I suppose this is temporary. In the meantime, she's posting over at Long hair community as HappyHair87, if you need to hunt her down for anything.


----------



## MzSwift

Oh no!  Not my Smiling E!! 
I hope she comes back to us soon!

nakialovesshoes 
Thanks so much girl!
I appreciate the visual, it helps! LoL


----------



## Shadiyah

NJoy said:


> **** MESSAGE CONCERNING SMILING ELEPHANT****
> 
> I'm a day late and a dollar short but, I'm supposed to deliver the message that her membership has expired. She didn't want you to think that she just flaked out.
> 
> When/if she'll be back, she didn't say. But, I suppose this is temporary. In the meantime, she's posting over at Long hair community as HappyHair87, if you need to hunt her down for anything.



NJoy can you please give her a message for me please. tell her I will pay her membership just come back email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Shadiyah

it don't make any since how dead it is around here. I have been moving and packing and unpacking and you guys are still a no show.


----------



## Nix08

You're right....the whole board has seemed quieter to me lately. 
I've decided that the regimen that I've been on as of late will be the one that will take me to wl by the end of 2013


----------



## Lexsmarie

Waist Length 2013.... HECK YEA!!!! I'm so in! Plus, I have a bet with a friend that doesn't believe that black women hair can grow that long. So I'm focus, determined and patiently ready to prove them wrong.


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> You're right....the whole board has seemed quieter to me lately.
> I've decided that the regimen that I've been on as of late will be the one that will take me to wl by the end of 2013



really what is that because I am trying to figure out if I am getting any where. I am on vitamins right now.


----------



## ImanAdero

Going to have a former teammate put twists in my hair on Sunday. I'm excited because I really like how hers look! 

Plus I REALLY need to do something with my hair. Right now I'm so over it and in order to not do something drastic, I have to put it away. She's only charging me 50 so I dunno how long it will last me, but hopefully a good month or longer. 

I just need it to last until I'm finished with this half marathon.


----------



## Nix08

Shadiyah said:


> really what is that because I am trying to figure out if I am getting any where. I am on vitamins right now.


 
Shadiyah I haven't been consistent with my vitamins but I've introduced tea rinses in my reggie (the last 2 months).  I use some teas for scalp stimulation, shedding, beautiful moisture, shine and strength.  So tea rinsing, cowashing, oil rinsing, regular Dc's, aloe rinses etc..they are all having my hair feel and look it's best right now.  I'm not going to deviate from my almost daily cowash which includes an oil, tea and avj rinse.  I make sure I do a final rinse of AVJ and tea and I use a couple aryuvedic powders (that I make into a tea).  I wish I had started on the tea rinsing earlier but it is what it is.  I actually started on the tea rinsing because I knew I wouldn't be consistent with scalp massages so I figured tea would take place of that.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm here!  i was going to order some WEN today, but decided against it.  i just got my DS a basketball hoop!  i really need to start focusing on the my little guy that is coming in March!  plus, i really like the Mizani Milk Bath cleanser.  i think i will stick to that.  i use cones a lot and this has sulfates in it, but it is creamy like a conditioner.  

i am dc'ing my hair right now.  i am going to get under the dryer and rinse.  i haven't decided if i want to air dry or roller set.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift
your hair is growing so well!  you are so MBL it's not funny!


----------



## cheerrette

I think I am scraping APL now. I would say I need an inch more to claim it. I dont think I am going to make WL by the end of next year.  I think that I will be at MBL at best but I am still trying. I am a little nervous that I will have to cut my hair once post partum shedding is over. 

Here is a pic from the beginning of September. I think I have about 7 more inches to WL.


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> Shadiyah I haven't been consistent with my vitamins but I've introduced tea rinses in my reggie (the last 2 months).  I use some teas for scalp stimulation, shedding, beautiful moisture, shine and strength.  So tea rinsing, cowashing, oil rinsing, regular Dc's, aloe rinses etc..they are all having my hair feel and look it's best right now.  I'm not going to deviate from my almost daily cowash which includes an oil, tea and avj rinse.  I make sure I do a final rinse of AVJ and tea and I use a couple aryuvedic powders (that I make into a tea).  I wish I had started on the tea rinsing earlier but it is what it is.  I actually started on the tea rinsing because I knew I wouldn't be consistent with scalp massages so I figured tea would take place of that.



Nix08 oh thank you very much. I don't have a problem massaging I do it late night while I am watching tv. I have a problem leaving my hair alone. I love wearing it out.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78

Thanks so much girl!  I'm too scared to claim it though. I dunno why.
And aww, Shortdub's having a shorty!! LoL  (Sorry, I'm such a geek) 
Congratulations, mama!!

Lexsmarie

Wow, your name is very close to my best friend's name and we live in Michigan as well.  That's cool!

Nix08
I credit ayurveda for improving the health of my hair.  I'm glad to hear that you're having good results as well.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm in the process of putting in mini-braids.  I said I wasn't gonna do them anymore but they're such a staple in my low manipulation arsenal that I start doing them without thinking. (Don't judge me, LoL)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

9/26/12, not much change fron 6/2012. I think I might only make MBL by the deadline.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey everyone! I have returned!

Thanx Mama NJoy for passing along my message!

Its been a rocky September for me and it has ended sourly with the death of a close friend of mine. He died Thursday. So sad....but, hey...everybody has a moment, some ppls moments come sooner than others and even in death...we are all unique.

Umm....so my hair...trying to stay upbeat....I tried a new gel and i am in absolute love with it. Its Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel...its so nice, leaves no crazy crunch and i actually like it better than EcoStyler. 

I have also tried the HE Honey I'm Strong conditioner. I really like it as a rinse out. I tried it as a leave in and it just left my hair DRY!! But when used as a rinse out my hair felt really nice and it smells great. It does have a cone in it...but i decided to give it a shot. Speaking of cones...i also picked up Silicon Mix Bambu...i've been deep conditioning with that...so far so good.

I don't know why...but i do tend to use cones in the Fall/Winter. My hair seems to like them then.

I also have a new job!! A new GOOD job...with a chair and a cubical!!! I start there on monday! So excited! Just a lot, a LOT of things going on in my world lately y'all...ugh!

To my sisters here with Bipolar...do you ever feel like you go into a mania when life becomes high strung? I think my mind does this to keep me from falling into an immediate depression...everything is a blur.


----------



## Nix08

@SmilingElephant welcome  We missed you 
@MzSwift how do you use your aryuvedics?
MyAngelEyez~C~U your hair looks so beautiful...I think you'll make wl in a year and 3 months


----------



## SmilingElephant

I missed u all too! It sucked to just read the threads and not be able to post  Nice progress everyone!

Angel! You will too make WL by the end of next year!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Lexsmarie

Attached is my current status as of 9/26/2012. I had a real bad medication reaction and went from BSL to SL in March 2012. So here I stand today.... I will repost progress in January 2013.


----------



## Lexsmarie

MzSwift
Your bestfriend must be special... lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant hey girl I got my friend back. I have a friend with bipolar and she go through it all. just be strong. 

I had a great wash n go today. mixed chicks never fail me even though shea moisture is ok too.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant hey girl I got my friend back. I have a friend with bipolar and she go through it all. just be strong.
> 
> I had a great wash n go today. mixed chicks never fail me even though shea moisture is ok too.



Hey mama!!!  Yes....its tricky to deal with. Some days i feel just ordinary...and things are going great and then WAMBO...a wrench is thrown in and i either go more up or i simply crash. Even when things are going great....i can get manic...but for some reason...i am feeling detached from life...but i feel like i need to accomplish so much... and i get irritated immensely with ppl who try to tell me otherwise.

Ppl on the outside looking in just think im too hyped, weird or just being rude. Its tough. It literally feels like you're the Hulk or something.

I love this thread...we're not just about hair...we're about life too and i believe that's what keeps this thread going. I appreciate all you ladies' support!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## NappyNelle

I hope my hair can make it. I wanted to be scraping WL by the end of this year, but I don't know... 

I'm getting more active again, so maybe that will help me get past this hump to confidently claim MBL. My hair does seem fuller, so maybe it's going through a phase before I see an increase in length. 

I can't wait to hit WSL!


----------



## Firstborn2

^^I feel you NappyNelle, I don't think I will hit WL by the end of 2013 I'm barely at APL now. But I intend to do everything in my power to get as close as I can to it. I'm looking into a new vitamin reggie, upping my water intake, protecting my ends and staying positive.


----------



## Gracie

OK count me in.  I expect to be full waist length by December next year. Right now my hair is reaching waist when it is straight.  I would love for it to be there curly.  I was extremely lazy this summer and have lost A LOT of hair. So now it is time for me to be more attentive to my hair.  I am figuring out my strategy now while I am sitting here with conditioner in my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

i am in protective style mode to make my first goal by the end or beginning of next year.  i know if i can get past this hump, i will make it to MBL by April.  WL is by the end of Dec of next year.


----------



## MzSwift

Yay, Smiling E is back!!   Hang in there girl!  ((BIG HUG))

Nix08 -

I tend to use mine in my poo and condish mixes.  I put a little powder in the bottle and fill about 1/3 with HOT water.  Shake it up. Fill the rest with condish and a little oil.  I use cleansing powders for poo and conditioning powders for my condish.  Hope that makes sense!  

I've been wanting to try the teas.  I think you and virtuenow inspired me to try the tea.  So I made my last mixture much more watery and only used a couple of squirts of oil and condish.  So far so good!


----------



## NappyNelle

MzSwift What are your favorite powders?

Firstborn2 We can make it. We will get there!! I'm also making sure to keep up with my vitamins. If anything, they keep my nails and skin looking nice.


----------



## MzSwift

NappyNelle

Cleansing - Shikakai and neem

Conditioning - Brahmi, Amla, Bhringaraj

Moisture - Hibiscus (added to both my poo and condish) and Bhringaraj

Deep Conditioning (paste) - Henna, Amla and Hibiscus


----------



## NappyNelle

Thank you!


----------



## ImanAdero

Yay! Hair is put away!!!

Few things: I pre pooed with coconut oil, I don't know why I do t do this all the time. My hair felt absolutely amazing. I used my usual Elasta Creme conditioning shampoo and used Redken's Extreme to condition. 

My hair get amazing! 

Afterwards, I blew my hair out with coconut oil to prep it for being twisted. 

Here are the results of getting my hair did. Not the Havana twists (didn't buy the hair), but pretty much the look I was going for. 

I love the way it looks and plan to keep them for at least through October.
Pic attached:


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^ very pretty!!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Shadiyah

I don't know if the vitamins I have been taking for about 3 months being 2 different ones are doing my hair good or what but my hair is lovely. I just washed and deep condition my hair tonight because sunday nights are going to be my hair night. 

now I am waiting for the growth...


----------



## SmilingElephant

My hair is acting a butt! After i use up the products i have that contain cones...im gonna reset my hair and do a clarifying wash.

My hair is just so dry! And the only thing i did was started using cones again.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## beans4reezy

This is my updated pic. I feel like I am stuck in a rut, I just can't seem to get past APL. I am going to have to rework my reggie, start taking vitamins again and looking at my diet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## MzSwift

Pretty hair, beenzy!

GL on the regi revamp!  


SmilingE-
I learned the same lesson.  I only use cones in the summer to seal instead of using oil.  I feel they also help block some of the UV rays (may not be true but that's what I tell myself to sleep better at night ). 

You were doing well with your hair on the CG diet, what happened?


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> My hair is acting a butt! After i use up the products i have that contain cones...im gonna reset my hair and do a clarifying wash.
> 
> My hair is just so dry! And the only thing i did was started using cones again.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



I am not sure about the dryness from cones but have you been doing your protein and moisture? and have you been using shampoo?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah I've been really paying attention to my M & P... my hair had been feeling over moisturized....so i was curious about the HE Honey im strong since its a strengthening conditioner. It feels GREAT in the shower especially when i let it sit for a few minutes.

But afterward even with my SM CS Milk....it starts to feel drier than usual :-( I also notice this with my silicon mix dc. So i know its the cones....i just wanted to try something different.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok ok  I have soooooo been neglecting the forum so please forgive me. But I have been still taking care of my hair. I have been PSing in kinky twists as well as moisturizing and sealing every nite. I also wash them when I feel the need to. I will be taking them down is weekend and wash, protein treatment, and dc then the following week I will relax and take some more photos to post. I'm hoping I made some progress since my last cut I had.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant speaking of shea moisture I have found that I love it as long as my hair is wet but once the end of the day comes my hair is so dry. so as I have brought so much of it I have just started using it as a added leave in with my mixed chicks and my hair has turned out lovely and I still use alterna bamboo styling lotion with it also


----------



## SmilingElephant

I went and bought some CES yesterday! ^^

But...i was using SM products before i ventured into Cone Land and my hair actually likes their stuff....that's how i could tell its the cones. 

Well....im training for my new job all month long...so I've been keeping my hair in a bun. Im paranoid about PSing...my hair at the crown likes to dread up on itself esp when im wearing a bun for a few days. It loves to just be curly and free.

Maybe tomorrow. 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## jesusislove1526

Count me in!  I am new to the site.  I currently have layers, but my goal is for my back layer to be WL stretched by next December, with the ultimate goal of HL stretched.  I will post a picture of the back layer when I take out my mini braids next Friday.

My routine:
Cowash: 2x per week, Suave Naturals, VO5 Moisture Milks
DC: 1x per week, Salon Care Professionals Cholesterol Creme Conditioner
Clarifying Conditioner: 1x per month, VO5 Kiwi & Lime
LOC method: 2x per week [water/EVOO, Grapeseed, Castor Oil Mix/Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream
GHE: 3x per week
Scalp Massage: 3x per week [castor oil]
Protective/Low Manipulation styles: mini braids, twists


----------



## Kerryann

Oh lord it's been a minute since I posted in this but hey I made it to apl and I can't wait to get to WL. Right now I'm in braids and I hope I can keep this up until when it gets warmer next year god spear


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to finally try out these hot rollers today.  i am tee shirt drying now.  going to start finger detangling soon.  once my hair is fully dry, i am going to press the roots out with my flat iron and roll my hair.  i hope it comes out pretty!  it's date night!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

Lol, I forgot I had joined this challenge....how ambitious of me!  Currently full APL, but I'm not doing a length check till November.  I can't see myself hitting anything but MBL in 2013....but hey, lets see what happens!


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, waist length seems a long ways a way, but I am going to hang in there until the hair lady sings.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Lol, I forgot I had joined this challenge....how ambitious of me!  Currently full APL, but I'm not doing a length check till November.  I can't see myself hitting anything but MBL in 2013....but hey, lets see what happens!



^^nonsense!!! You have a whole 14 more months to reach WL! I will not have u self doubting! 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^nonsense!!! You have a whole 14 more months to reach WL! I will not have u self doubting!
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



Lol, 14 months huh....well, Let's Get It Poppinnnn!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am SO tired! I haven't really slept all week. The world is still spinning.

Im getting ready to go to the movies with my friend...but im not tryna be gone long...im pooted! Lol!

Im liking my messy curly bun and it has become my new staple style. Although, i did wear my regular wash n go which i think my new supervisor liked....bc the next day...she was rockin a pretty curly wig...i guess it was a half wig.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I went and bought some CES yesterday! ^^
> 
> But...i was using SM products before i ventured into Cone Land and my hair actually likes their stuff....that's how i could tell its the cones.
> 
> Well....im training for my new job all month long...so I've been keeping my hair in a bun. Im paranoid about PSing...my hair at the crown likes to dread up on itself esp when im wearing a bun for a few days. It loves to just be curly and free.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



well for some reason my hair can not stay moist with the sm alone but I still like it I use it on my grand baby's hair and still the same thing. 

what is ces?? 

how come you don't redo the bun? I spray my hair when I wear it out every night and detangle and then put it in the high bun and like you I like wearing my hair out so I just make sure that I seal and shampoo every week with deep conditioning also and I can avoid the breakage from cones or what ever. 

I am still taking the vitamins and I really think I am seeing a difference not saying length at this point but the over all health of my hair it is looking great. 

SmilingElephant I really hope this job works out for you and less stressful.


----------



## Shadiyah

So today is wash day and I have already applied olive oil this week as my pre poo last night and later today I will be washing my hair with aubrey. and I am going to deep condition with moroccan oil intense mask.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I dreamed I stretched my hair to BSB last night.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I'm thinking about trying pure henna on my scalp & a gloss for my hair for the first time since being natural. I may do it on sat. I'm a lil scuured tho! LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> well for some reason my hair can not stay moist with the sm alone but I still like it I use it on my grand baby's hair and still the same thing.
> 
> what is ces??
> 
> how come you don't redo the bun? I spray my hair when I wear it out every night and detangle and then put it in the high bun and like you I like wearing my hair out so I just make sure that I seal and shampoo every week with deep conditioning also and I can avoid the breakage from cones or what ever.
> 
> I am still taking the vitamins and I really think I am seeing a difference not saying length at this point but the over all health of my hair it is looking great.
> 
> SmilingElephant I really hope this job works out for you and less stressful.



Shadiyah CES is Curl Enhancing Smoothie. Yeah, i do redo the bun but my hair just doesn't like being pulled up...i get more tangles with doing buns than i do with wash n goes. I don't know why.

So far the job is okay...so far. Lol!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## jesusislove1526

jesusislove1526 said:


> Count me in!  I am new to the site.  I currently have layers, but my goal is for my back layer to be WL stretched by next December, with the ultimate goal of HL stretched.  I will post a picture of the back layer when I take out my mini braids next Friday.
> 
> My routine:
> Cowash: 2x per week, Suave Naturals, VO5 Moisture Milks
> DC: 1x per week, Salon Care Professionals Cholesterol Creme Conditioner
> Clarifying Conditioner: 1x per month, VO5 Kiwi & Lime
> LOC method: 2x per week [water/EVOO, Grapeseed, Castor Oil Mix/Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream
> GHE: 3x per week
> Scalp Massage: 3x per week [castor oil]
> Protective/Low Manipulation styles: mini braids, twists



Below is a picture of my back layer of hair stretched


----------



## Shadiyah

jesusislove1526 said:


> Below is a picture of my back layer of hair stretched



jesusislove1526 wow your hair looks great. I think you will be there in no time. 

I am still hanging in there. I am back to my wash n go's and just making sure I pay close attention to my ends. I am only trying to co wash every 2 days to give my own oils time to replenish. 

So far so good my hair seems so much better and I really think it is the vitamins. Oh I got to try the curls line from Paul Mitchell.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

ladies! Sorry, I have been MIA! I let my membership lapse for a while  I have been busy trying to get acclimated to my new job, so I have had very little interest in my hair and I've had no time to do it   I have only washed, conditioned, and thoroughly detangled my hair twice in the last 3 months  I just wet it everyday and let it ...I had some knots when I detangled last night, but it could have been much worse! I am back on target now and I will be taking care of my hair again 

I may not have much progress for the last half of this year, but such is life. I had bigger priorities, but I am making hair a top priority again  I might pay someone to do protective styles once a month for me if things stay this hectic. But I definitely am going to start taking care of my hair again and frequenting the forum! Plus, I have missed you ladies! No more bimonthly lurking for me 

No I am off to try and catch up on the thread!


----------



## ChocolatePie777

Count me in....

hopefully i can get my longest layer to wsl.....mbl to wsl seems sooooooooo long

i need to find a way to post pics

Will post reggie later.....

On my search for growth stimulating essntial oils


----------



## NappyNelle

jesusislove1526 Woohoo! Your hair is so thick, lush and long. You will be HL in no time!

Well, I think I've finally made MBL; at least in the middle section I inadvertently pulled over the weekend. My progress seemed to have stalled this year, but I was probably just being impatient.


----------



## NJoy

wrong post.  carry on.


----------



## Seamonster

NappyNelle  MBL, wow that is quite an accomplishment, I am so proud of your hair. You gro girl!


----------



## NappyNelle

Seamonster said:


> NappyNelle  MBL, wow that is quite an accomplishment, I am so proud of your hair. You gro girl!



Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## CoiledByNature

I really want to be in on this challenge but I'm skeptical because I'm not even APL  I'm extremely motivated and I think with dedication I can be a success story!!!


----------



## kurlllz

I was looking for a challenge like this.....I'd love to join. I hope to be at or pass waist length by Dec 2013. Posting a pic of my length.


----------



## Evolving78

just checking in!


----------



## CoiledByNature

Current length : A little past  CBL
Natural
Goal date : dec 2013
Regimen will be :
Sew in
Sulfur oil mix applied to my scalp every 3 days then Green house before bed
Taking hair vitamins 
Wash and condition with Jamaican black castor oil shampoo and conditioner

Starting length pics


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

kurlllz said:
			
		

> I was looking for a challenge like this.....I'd love to join. I hope to be at or pass waist length by Dec 2013. Posting a pic of my length.



You don't have long to go at all. My hair wants to be just like yours when she grows up lol! I am just now reaching APL and it took about 7 months to get there. I'm just patiently waiting to hit another growth spurt so that I can claim BSL then hopefully WL.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies! 

I went to the BSS and purchased some hair to put in my fall twist extensions.  I kinda thought about doing box braids instead but I decided not to.  It think I'll do some box braids with Marley hair after this set.  

No Friday night boogie for me, I'm gonna be working on hair.  I've gotta figure out which movie series I'm gonna use for hair night -- LOTR or Harry Potter..


----------



## NJoy

I keep confusing this thread with the BSL to WL 2013 thread.  Mind if I join this one too?


----------



## Shadiyah

Welcome to all the newbies. kurlllz your hair is almost wl. 

We have been around since the end of 2011... man that is a long time. I am getting ready to henna my hair later today. Hang in there yall we are almost done.


----------



## Dominican09

Just a quick update - My nape is touching the top of my bra and based on this assessment I don't think I will be reaching WL by the end of 2013...I have a short torso so I don't know . The reason that after 3 years  since I BC my hair is not longer is due to constant trimmings and not protecting my hair. 

Updated regimen: 
LUV Naturals product system - Weekly or bi-weekly
mini twists 
co wash 
oil scalp


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went to the BSS and purchased some hair to put in my fall twist extensions.  I kinda thought about doing box braids instead but I decided not to.  It think I'll do some box braids with Marley hair after this set.
> 
> No Friday night boogie for me, I'm gonna be working on hair.  I've gotta figure out which movie series I'm gonna use for hair night -- LOTR or Harry Potter..



I say Harry Potter lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kurlllz

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> You don't have long to go at all. My hair wants to be just like yours when she grows up lol! I am just now reaching APL and it took about 7 months to get there. I'm just patiently waiting to hit another growth spurt so that I can claim BSL then hopefully WL.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Well ain't that nice.


----------



## kurlllz

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> Welcome to all the newbies. kurlllz your hair is almost wl.
> 
> We have been around since the end of 2011... man that is a long time. I am getting ready to henna my hair later today. Hang in there yall we are almost done.



Thank you for the warm welcome!!


----------



## CoiledByNature

I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^ Hey there!! And welcome!! In fact....welcome to all the newcomers and those who want to join!!! 

Ok...u sound completely new to the hair game. As far as keeping your hair curly...you HAVE to not blowdry.

No dry brushing or combing...hair needs moisture to curl up....and needs protein at times to keep it strengthened. 

How much of your hair is relaxed?

As far as making your own products there are some here on the board that are "chemists" and may know how to make products. You won't find natural products in a beauty supply/hair store....u will need to go to health food stores like vitamin shoppe or Whole Foods.

Do you have a regimen?

ETA: i just saw ur regimen on the last page ....do u use a moisturizer or leave in conditioner?

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Shadiyah

hey everyone... I have been making sure I pay attention to sealing. It has made a big difference to my hair and the products I use after that.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

ladies!  CharnellG 

So, I'm trying to figure out how to style my hair tonight...I'm going to be Wonder Woman this weekend for a Halloween wedding, so I don't want to spend a lot of time on styling when I'll be wearing a wig in several days  Maybe I'll do 16 twists or something, so my hair will lay down! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ImanAdero

Took my big poetic justice twists out. Then retwisted my hair so there's no extensions. 

I sprayed with the Jane Carter Solution leave in and saturated my ends with coconut oil. 

I REALLY need to wash my dirty head, but I'm waiting until my half is over this weekend. 

Next week I'll be straightening my hair, but I feel like I'll be disappointed :-( oh well I have 2 months to get a good inch of hair!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I need to get my supplements back...I feel like I'm growing but maybe not the full inch I could get if i were taking my vitamins regularly. Just don't know exactly what I want. Hairfinity??? Or Just a mix of my own vitamins like biotin, msm, silica, etc...

OAN, I finally reached my APL goal for the second time this year after I cut it back to SL. So I know I'm progressing. I'm waiting to join the BSL 2013 challenge so that I can stay motivated to reach WL in 2013 as well. If not, I'm sure someone will be my hero of starting a WL 2014 challenge 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## vmerie

Hi Ladies  
Not sure yet if I am MBL but my ultimate goal is WL and I can say I am definitely heading in that direction for 2013.  Hope you don't mind me joining.

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## Shadiyah

vmerie said:


> Hi Ladies
> Not sure yet if I am MBL but my ultimate goal is WL and I can say I am definitely heading in that direction for 2013.  Hope you don't mind me joining.
> 
> Here is my starting pic:



That is great vmerie and I would say it is mbl at least the start. welcome to the team. '

I have some good news. I did my measurements tonight and I have gained 3" in 5 months so I am so happy about that one. I guess the vitamins are helping. 

I was just talking about changing the ones I am taking because I have never had a problem growing my nails even though I don't keep them but they are in the worst shape I ever seen them in. which means to me that something is not right. So I am going back to cheap everyday vitamins.


----------



## vmerie

Thanks for the welcome Shadiyah!  I am off to bed now.  Being on LHCF I can lose track of time.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

I would like to join this challenge. A little late but there's still a whole year left. I'm transitioning at WL right now but I want to maintain this length and have fuller ends at this length. I'm contemplating relaxing so IF I experience any setbacks, I want to get back to this length by 12/31/13.

Starting length:


----------



## closertomydreams

Hi ladies,

I would love to join this challenge. I have been lurking for a while.



 I hope to reach waist length by March 2013. I am currently mbl and 15 weeks post relaxer. 

Please excuse the love handles...I'm a work in progress lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

I did an unofficial length check while washing yesterday, and I think I'm closing in on BSB....which would be terrific!  If I hit full BSB by years end, then I know I'll be well on my way to WL by 2013.  Happy dance!!


----------



## cbanks67

LilMissSunshine5 a Halloween wedding. That actually sounds like a lot of fun! I was working on my vision board today and added WL as my next hair goal.


----------



## Shadiyah

Welcome to you yall closertomydreams you look like you are there already or just another 1/2" 

I am sleeping in a deep conditioner tonight. I want to make sure I do that at least twice a week.


----------



## closertomydreams

Shadiyah said:


> Welcome to you yall closertomydreams you look like you are there already or just another 1/2"
> 
> I am sleeping in a deep conditioner tonight. I want to make sure I do that at least twice a week.



Thank you Shadiyah. I know that I'll have to do a major trim after I relax so I figure that by spring 2013 I should be there. Fingers crossed


----------



## ImanAdero

For those of you who take hair growth aids like vitamins... Do you find your hair grows faster in OTHER places? Like your arms or legs, etc?

That's always been my fear with taking them. I'm already kinda hairy :-(


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:
			
		

> I'm about 7.5 in from WL I'm still in this!



3 months later... I am about 6 inches from WL!! Right on track


----------



## Nix08

I'm feeling good about my WL aspirations....since incorporating teas/aryuvedics I find my hair much stronger.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> For those of you who take hair growth aids like vitamins... Do you find your hair grows faster in OTHER places? Like your arms or legs, etc?
> 
> That's always been my fear with taking them. I'm already kinda hairy :-(



I took Hairfinity and I only noticed hair growth, nail growth and eyelash growth. I'm pretty hairy myself lol but it did no harm. HTH!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Co washed last nite with my staple of VO5 moisture milks in strawberries and cream. That stuffs smells so tasty lol. After cowashing I let air dry till 80% dry then I began to moisturize and seal. Put on my satin scarf and bonnet on top and off to bed I went. Woke up and put my hair up in a very loose and sloppy bun but it's up and out the way with the ends tucked. I really like the way my hair feels right now. All soft and cool to the touch!! Very moisturized indeed 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## felic1

Shadiyah    Does your stash cabinet lock??


----------



## Shadiyah

felic1 said:


> Shadiyah    Does your stash cabinet lock??



felic1 no it don't anymore I see that it use to have a key for these locks that don't work but I don't have a reason for it to lock there are no other women in my house lol. 

well I washed my hair today after deep conditioning over night. I only put a little shampoo on my scalp because it was itching. I put the mixed chicks deep conditioner in until the shower was finish and then I sealed and styled. 

I was so hard headed last yr not taking it serious enough about sealing. there would have been a lot less trims.


----------



## closertomydreams

I cowashed with Suave almond conditioner. Omg that stuff made my hair so soft. This stuff is going to get me through the next five weeks of my relaxer stretch. I think I'm going to increase cowashing to 4 times per week.


----------



## SmilingElephant

It felt so good to give my scalp a good shampooing today! 

I shampooed and dc'd....the whole nine and then i decided to blow out my hair and put it in some big chunky twists for a twist out. I used MJ Curly Pudding as my styler. I am SO gonna buy more of that during the BOGO sale this year! 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant hey girl you know it is hiding time lol this weather got me saying don't want no wet hair lol. 

back in plaits just finger curling the ends so I don't have knots.


----------



## Shadiyah

I was so lazy about my wash day and never got up to do it but I am sitting with a deep conditioner on now can not fall back on that one.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant hey girl you know it is hiding time lol this weather got me saying don't want no wet hair lol.
> 
> back in plaits just finger curling the ends so I don't have knots.



Shadiyah YES! Hiding time indeed! I stepped outside today to run errands and i actually felt cold...which to me means Winter is gonna be brutal....im not looking forward to the windchills. So i guess I'll gradually ease on in to twists/twistouts this year. Or just continue to get 5-7 day curls...and just redo my wash n gos weekly.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## ImanAdero

I don't know why I did it to myself, I should have just been patient. But whatever. I went to an aveda salon (normally I go to a school if I go there and make sure there's at least one black girl there who can do hair). 

But I was impatient and have been WAITING for this half marathon to be over ao I could get my hair done. Half over, hair done. 

She washed and conditioned it, no problem. But you know you have a problem when someoe doesn't know whether to use the round or paddle brush on your head. But being who I am, I let her do it. 

Now I know I'm probably being dramatic the cut actually looks good, well WOULD look good if it was straighter. WHEN I PAY TO GET MY HAIR DONE,  IT NEEDS TO BE STRAIGHT! Especially since she went over my hair with the flat iron so many times. 

Straightening and trimming my hair are the only things I can't so myself. It's the only reason I even get my hair done in a salon. Anyway, lesson learned. I'm going to black salons from here on put. I need to find a good consistent stylist and stick with her/him. 

So I'm gonna wear this in a bun for a day or two then get a good protein deep conditioner to combat what I know will be heat damage. 

Them I'm going to a BLACK salon and getting my hair done right. Only saving grace is my ends look better. 

UGH! Photo below.


----------



## Evolving78

closertomydreams said:


> I cowashed with Suave almond conditioner. Omg that stuff made my hair so soft. This stuff is going to get me through the next five weeks of my relaxer stretch. I think I'm going to increase cowashing to 4 times per week.



i love that stuff.  it saved my hair and gave me the moisture i needed.  now i use it as a cowash.


----------



## Evolving78

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah YES! Hiding time indeed! I stepped outside today to run errands and i actually felt cold...which to me means Winter is gonna be brutal....im not looking forward to the windchills. So i guess I'll gradually ease on in to twists/twistouts this year. Or just continue to get 5-7 day curls...and just redo my wash n gos weekly.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



i guess i need to put on my satin scarf and hat today?  it is really windy outside.  i can hear it!

i am going to try bunning for the rest of this year to hide my ends.


----------



## kurlllz

I cut about two inches a few days ago.....but I don't think that'll hinder my progress of reaching wl by the end of 2013. I hadn't trimmed in over a year. It looks and feels so much better.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Somebody help me decide!

I want to treat myself to some hair products.

I want:

DevaCare OneCondition
CJ Deep Fix
CJ Rehab
SD Mocha Silk...hope i said that right.

I can't buy them all at one time tho....hmmm...but i do desire an indulgent deep conditioner...as well as a nice thick creamy rinse out.

What to do!!?

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## ilong

Shadiyah said:


> That is great @vmerie and I would say it is mbl at least the start. welcome to the team. '
> 
> I have some good news. I did my measurements tonight and I have gained 3" in 5 months so I am so happy about that one. I guess the vitamins are helping.
> 
> I was just talking about changing the ones I am taking because I have never had a problem growing my nails even though I don't keep them but they are in the worst shape I ever seen them in. which means to me that something is not right. So I am going back to cheap everyday vitamins.


 
OMG - Shadiyah, a couple of days ago I just posted something very similar in the Vitamin Challenge! My nails have just stopped growing and look horrible. I suspect Bamboo Extract. I switched from Horsetail silica (7% silica) to Bamboo Extract which contains 70% Silica - just prior to the nail growth. The HSN I take contains silica also. I think I was consuming *too much silica.* Because I take a cap in the morning and one in the evening I increased my Silica intake by 126%( not including the Silica in my HSN). I researched Silica and it depletes/breaks down Vitamin B (especially thiamine). As we all know Vitamin B is an essential vitamin for hair and nail growth. So in affect the vitamin B (in my HSN and Prenatal) and the Biotin was not having any affect on my body because it was being destroyed by the Silica. 

The affect on the nails is obvious because nails are readily visible. But the hair is different - the Silica may have stopped my hair growth and I am thinking my hair is just growing slow. 
This may not be the root cause of your nail problem - but it is worth checking out.

Which reminds me I should compare how much Silica is in my new Country Life HSN compared to the HSN supplement I just finished.

HTH


----------



## ChocolatePie777

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Count me in....
> 
> hopefully i can get my longest layer to wsl.....mbl to wsl seems sooooooooo long
> 
> i need to find a way to post pics
> 
> Will post reggie later.....
> 
> On my search for growth stimulating essntial oils



Cant post pics but anyway here goes....

I will only wash with cg freindly products.....and shampoo when need

Co wash ever other day to every two days
Dc once to twice a week
Use castor oil as a sealant
protective style at least 75% of the time 
trim when needed...so like every 4months maybe
Search and destroy as needed.......if i see damage at anytime...i will destroy it....also s and d my whole head in twist atleast once a month


I plan to be full bsl....wsl longest layer by 12/31/13


----------



## ChocolatePie777

Currently dc with thresemme mud masque.....this thing is sooo good.....to bad it is not cg freindly or natural or i would use it more often


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> I don't know why I did it to myself, I should have just been patient. But whatever. I went to an aveda salon (normally I go to a school if I go there and make sure there's at least one black girl there who can do hair).
> 
> But I was impatient and have been WAITING for this half marathon to be over ao I could get my hair done. Half over, hair done.
> 
> She washed and conditioned it, no problem. But you know you have a problem when someoe doesn't know whether to use the round or paddle brush on your head. But being who I am, I let her do it.
> 
> Now I know I'm probably being dramatic the cut actually looks good, well WOULD look good if it was straighter. WHEN I PAY TO GET MY HAIR DONE,  IT NEEDS TO BE STRAIGHT! Especially since she went over my hair with the flat iron so many times.
> 
> Straightening and trimming my hair are the only things I can't so myself. It's the only reason I even get my hair done in a salon. Anyway, lesson learned. I'm going to black salons from here on put. I need to find a good consistent stylist and stick with her/him.
> 
> So I'm gonna wear this in a bun for a day or two then get a good protein deep conditioner to combat what I know will be heat damage.
> 
> Them I'm going to a BLACK salon and getting my hair done right. Only saving grace is my ends look better.
> 
> UGH! Photo below.



maybe she had the heat down low???


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Somebody help me decide!
> 
> I want to treat myself to some hair products.
> 
> I want:
> 
> DevaCare OneCondition
> CJ Deep Fix
> CJ Rehab
> SD Mocha Silk...hope i said that right.
> 
> I can't buy them all at one time tho....hmmm...but i do desire an indulgent deep conditioner...as well as a nice thick creamy rinse out.
> 
> What to do!!?
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



SmilingElephant if I remember the devacare conditioner was watery I love nice thick conditioners like they have to be creamy. on your list that is the only one that I did have before. 

I replaited my hair which I am going to try and keep my hair in this style as long as I can.


----------



## Shadiyah

ilong said:


> OMG - Shadiyah, a couple of days ago I just posted something very similar in the Vitamin Challenge! My nails have just stopped growing and look horrible. I suspect Bamboo Extract. I switched from Horsetail silica (7% silica) to Bamboo Extract which contains 70% Silica - just prior to the nail growth. The HSN I take contains silica also. I think I was consuming *too much silica.* Because I take a cap in the morning and one in the evening I increased my Silica intake by 126%( not including the Silica in my HSN). I researched Silica and it depletes/breaks down Vitamin B (especially thiamine). As we all know Vitamin B is an essential vitamin for hair and nail growth. So in affect the vitamin B (in my HSN and Prenatal) and the Biotin was not having any affect on my body because it was being destroyed by the Silica.
> 
> The affect on the nails is obvious because nails are readily visible. But the hair is different - the Silica may have stopped my hair growth and I am thinking my hair is just growing slow.
> This may not be the root cause of your nail problem - but it is worth checking out.
> 
> Which reminds me I should compare how much Silica is in my new Country Life HSN compared to the HSN supplement I just finished.
> 
> HTH



ilong see I am not going to over do it with these vitamins. I read in more than one article that a multi vitamin is really enough.I do not plan on dishing out 50.00 anymore on vitamins I did this one for a review and it had 2 month supply for that price. 

now like I said my nails are not so good but my hair growth is much faster than it was the whole of last yr. I will give the total the end of Nov what I gained from these vitamins and I was taking some others before these. I will keep taking something but it will be just a multivitamin this time or cheaper hair one from swanson. they are having a buy one get one right now and I took those first but not longer enough before I gave them away only because the review ones had gotten here.


----------



## ImanAdero

Don't want to put so much heat on my head, but hopefully the young lady who has done my hair before will so it again by week's end. That way my hair will be STRAIGHT like I want it to be. 

These colored ends are coming off next year, even if that means I'm no where near WL hair, that's okay. Although I LOVED the blonde on me, I obviously don't know how to take care of my colored hair, because the ends are the only crazy part of my hair left. 

Won't trim again when my home girl does my hair, but probably in January or February I will again... Hopefully by then, I'll definitely be MBL.


----------



## MzSwift

ImanAdero

I love your hair!  But I love poofy hair.  Your hair is thick like Leela James'.
Sorry it didn't turn out to your liking 

Update:
I'm in twist extensions and I hope to get at least another week out of them.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just co washed from the last time I put my plaits in and I re plaited my hair and trying to hold out. my nails are still crumbling like crazy and I don't know how these vitamins are helping my hair but there is no issue with my hair at all.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva

A small patch of breakage in my front, has had me vexed since Wednesday.  Now I have to figure out how to fix it, and if I need to stop texturizing.  Bloody fragile hair...


----------



## Diva_Esq

I am grazing WL and fighting the urge to length check until around Thanksgiving if not Christmas. I started taking GNC Be Beautiful vitamins again hoping to reach WL by Dec 31!!


----------



## nissi

Current Length:
BSL/BSB

Current State of Hair:
Natural 3c/4a

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to WSL):
Wash/cowash, DC (2x weekly?), Rollerset, Oil, Greenhouse/Wigs

What month in 2013 you hope to be at WSL:
Let's shoot for my birthday 6/2013; also, 7/2013 will mark my three year natural anniversary. Will check in either of those two dates if possible.

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:
At the end of year, will come back to add photo.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Diva_Esq said:


> I am grazing WL and fighting the urge to length check until around Thanksgiving if not Christmas. I started takimg GNC Be Beautiful vitamins again hoping to reach WL by Dec 31!!



Your hair is so beautiful Diva_Esq


----------



## Diva_Esq

Trini_Chutney said:


> Your hair is so beautiful Diva_Esq



Thank you so much!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Hey ladies! Just checking in...I detangled, washed and conditioned my hair last weekend and I am getting ready to do the same tonight  I am wondering what style to do, but I may just wear a puff...I am excited for this weekend though bc I am getting a flexirod set for my birthday hairstyle!


----------



## Kurlee

i cut again to bsl. had some breakage and am recovering.  hoping to hit waist length by the end of 2013.


----------



## Shadiyah

WOW people cutting like crazy around here. 
I just remembered it was wash day for me too. I just got finish washing and deep conditioning after a little protein treatment. I am really trying to make sure I deep condition more than once a week and sealing with olive oil.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> I am grazing WL and fighting the urge to length check until around Thanksgiving if not Christmas. I started taking GNC Be Beautiful vitamins again hoping to reach WL by Dec 31!!



Diva_Esq how do those work for you as far as your skin?

I have been having acne breakouts lately and im pretty sure it's internal. I haven't been eating right or getting enough water or sleep.

My hair has been dry and i feel it's time for a clarifying shampoo wash bc it's not really responding to my products anymore. Ugh!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant said:


> Diva_Esq how do those work for you as far as your skin?
> 
> I have been having acne breakouts lately and im pretty sure it's internal. I haven't been eating right or getting enough water or sleep.
> 
> My hair has been dry and i feel it's time for a clarifying shampoo wash bc it's not really responding to my products anymore. Ugh!
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



SmilingElephant

I haven't experienced a difference in my skin. Biggest nuisance for me is having to get pedis,manis and body hair removal more frequently due to growth.


----------



## Shadiyah

I have been taking Natashia Somalia deep therapy vitamins for almost 2 months and my nails are breaking like crazy but there is a little growth in my hair and it is doing great. I will tell how much growth after my bottle is finish next week. I can not keep paying $50.00 for vitamins and although I got 2 months supply still cannot do it. 

I just ordered my next 2 month supply of Alive once a daily womens 50+ ultral potency and it onnly cost me $12.00.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> I haven't experienced a difference in my skin. Biggest nuisance for me is having to get pedis,manis and body hair removal more frequently due to growth.



Lol!! I have that issue WITHOUT vitamins!  I just shave my legs 2 days ago and the hair is back today Ugh! Why can't i just leave it?



Shadiyah said:


> I have been taking Natashia Somalia deep therapy vitamins for almost 2 months and my nails are breaking like crazy but there is a little growth in my hair and it is doing great. I will tell how much growth after my bottle is finish next week. I can not keep paying $50.00 for vitamins and although I got 2 months supply still cannot do it.
> 
> I just ordered my next 2 month supply of Alive once a daily womens 50+ ultral potency and it onnly cost me $12.00.



I like the Alive gummies, but i think i need some sort of Hair, Skin and Nails vitamin... my skin is acting up and like you Mama, my nails grow out but they break or crumble after a while. 


ETA: Sooo...i just stretched a few strands of my hair like 5 times and i'm definitely MBL!!  I'm gonna wait til December (next month) to straighten and post pics 

Cannot BELIEVE we are almost in 2013 and i started this challenge in 2011...time is certainly flying!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol!! I have that issue WITHOUT vitamins!  I just shave my legs 2 days ago and the hair is back today Ugh! Why can't i just leave it?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Alive gummies, but i think i need some sort of Hair, Skin and Nails vitamin... my skin is acting up and like you Mama, my nails grow out but they break or crumble after a while.
> 
> 
> ETA: Sooo...i just stretched a few strands of my hair like 5 times and i'm definitely MBL!!  I'm gonna wait til December (next month) to straighten and post pics
> 
> Cannot BELIEVE we are almost in 2013 and i started this challenge in 2011...time is certainly flying!




SmilingElephant OMG MBL already what the heck is my hair doing. I have not straighten my hair in yrs and was just thinking about doing it to night and now you got me thinking about it again. 

oh the reason why I am going to take a multivitamin now because I read that we don't need to take separate hair vitamins when we can just take a good multivitamin.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol....yes ma'am  i count MBL by reaching the bottom rib bone and my hair reaches there. But im gonna wait a little while before i officially claim it bc i have scoliosis and it makes that area uneven.

I tried the Heaven in Hair dc from DevaCurl last nite and i LOVE it!!!!!

My hair had been feeling weird and kinda weak...and the Heaven in Hair perked my curls right back up. I also did a clarifying shampoo before i dc'd.

I love the scent of the DevaCare line but my hair seems to work better with the Deva Curl line. Either way i haven't been disappointed by the Deva products at all! 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## cherishlove

Well I'm in.  I count waist length by when my hair reaches my belly button in the front.  I have a long way to go.  Here's my starting pic.


----------



## dollface0023

My hair is such a frizzy damaged mess. It looks like it hasn't grown at all in the past 2 months, ugh!! I'm just going to braid it up and leave it alone for 3 months. If that doesnt work then I may need to try bunning my way to WL...


----------



## MzSwift

Congrats Smiling E!!  
Bottom rib bone is my next goal length as well!

Update-
Took down my extensions.  They only lasted 3 weeks.  I'm okay with that though. I want t ofind another PS.  Right now my hair is twisted and I plan to take them out for a twistout on Friday.  I hope to retain length this way.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im obsessed with Deva products right now....... so tomorrow i think im gonna buy a big bottle of the OneCondition and a regular size of the NoPoo and maybe the ultra defining gel. I just love their stuff!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## aniyashair

@ vmerie  - just curious how tall are you?


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long while. So my hair is breaking and shedding at the time, I've tried trimming, DCing nothing works. I thought that by now I would be full BSL but I'm just BSB. I may have to cut at least an inch to 2 inches and hope to still make WL next year.

Right now, I'm thinking about getting a BKT or start heat training. I'm just disgusted right now.

Glad to see you ladies are hitting your milestones


----------



## vmerie

aniyashair said:


> @ vmerie  - just curious how tall are you?



aniyashair.  I am 5'7.  You?


----------



## karenjoe

vmerie said:


> Hi Aniyashair.  I am 5'7.  You?




luv this photo..... I'm there... I have that same bra also

I'll relax next weekend (24 weeks).... I'll post photos...


----------



## karenjoe

Shadiyah said:


> WOW people cutting like crazy around here.




this is the time of year to cut....... 

you will see the growth in the spring
I'm ready (according the the Luna hair chart) to cut or trim next week after my relaxer....erplexed


----------



## dollface0023

Ugh, I just caused my own setback. 

I flat ironed my hair for a wedding this weekend and 10 minutes later it turned into a frizzy mess blow dried looking mess. I then pressed my hair with an old fashion hot comb the following day to finally get it straight for a date that I had, and I guess the comb was too hot. My hair has been falling out and breaking ever since!!

I'm planning on doing an Aphogee treatment when I'm able to get some more of it...and then I'll be wet bunning for the time being. My hair is such a damn punk for not being able to handle a little heat!!


----------



## Evolving78

i' m really trying to hold out relaxing.  it been 7 weeks.


----------



## BrookeLynn

Joining this challenge. I'm about 3-4 inches from WL now, hopefully I will see more retention after my trim.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

dollface0023 how is you hair doing? You can do an egg and mayo treatment with some oil added until you get aphogee.


I did a rhassoul treatment over the weekend and now I'm in twists. I think I'll be adding weekly cowashing and more buns into my regimen.


----------



## dollface0023

Trini_Chutney said:


> @dollface0023 how is you hair doing? You can do an egg and mayo treatment with some oil added until you get aphogee.
> 
> 
> I did a rhassoul treatment over the weekend and now I'm in twists. I think I'll be adding weekly cowashing and more buns into my regimen.


 
Thanks Trini_Chutney, my hair is doing a lot better. It's not shedding as much anymore since I deep conditioned it. 

I was waiting to buy the Aphogee, but your idea is much better. I'll just go ahead with the egg and mayo treatment to really get my hair on track.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am happy to say that I am retaining but I just don't know how much until I have my length check again. I am still dc twice a week.


----------



## karenjoe

3 or 4 more days until I relax!!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long while. So my hair is breaking and shedding at the time, I've tried trimming, DCing nothing works. I thought that by now I would be full BSL but I'm just BSB. I may have to cut at least an inch to 2 inches and hope to still make WL next year.
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking about getting a BKT or start heat training. I'm just disgusted right now.
> 
> Glad to see you ladies are hitting your milestones



jerseygurl

how is your hair doing?  have you figured out where the breakage is coming from? what deep conditioner are you using and what are you using to moisturize with?    you have made it to BSB, so you know what you are doing!  i think it might be a product issue or what about detangling?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

dollface0023 said:


> Thanks Trini_Chutney, my hair is doing a lot better. It's not shedding as much anymore since I deep conditioned it.
> 
> I was waiting to buy the Aphogee, but your idea is much better. I'll just go ahead with the egg and mayo treatment to really get my hair on track.



No problem, let us know how it works out dollface0023!

karenjoe will you post a pic when you relax? I love relaxer reveals


----------



## jerseygurl

shortdub78 said:


> @jerseygurl
> 
> how is your hair doing?  have you figured out where the breakage is coming from? what deep conditioner are you using and what are you using to moisturize with?    you have made it to BSB, so you know what you are doing!  i think it might be a product issue or what about detangling?



Thanks shortdub78. My hair was going through something lol. I had a lot of splits and ssk so I decided to do a clarifying shampoo and DC. I also trimmed it so it's doing a lot better now. I think the breakage was because I went too long without trimming and my ends are dry. I currently use shea moisture products but I'm still looking for a really good moisturizing DC so if you have any recs.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...


----------



## Charla

It's been a while since I've been in this thread because the last few months have been tumultuous.  I made APL in July as a natural, but my ends were overrun with SSK.  After trying so many options to get rid of them and getting tired of cutting and cutting and cutting, I accepted defeat and relaxed.

I ended up cutting more than 3 inches off all over!  How do I know it was at least 3 inches?  Because I pulled out my tape measure everytime I had to cut!  It put me back at full SL.

But I'm happy to report that I'm back at APL!  YAY!  

I sure wanted to make BSB by the end of this year, but that's not gonna happen.  But now I have 13 months to make it from APL to WL.  It's a longshot, but I'm ready for the ride!


----------



## MzSwift

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long while. So my hair is breaking and shedding at the time, I've tried trimming, DCing nothing works. I thought that by now I would be full BSL but I'm just BSB. I may have to cut at least an inch to 2 inches and hope to still make WL next year.
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking about getting a BKT or start heat training. I'm just disgusted right now.
> 
> Glad to see you ladies are hitting your milestones



@jerseygurl

I dunno if BKT or heat training is the best thing to do on hair that is already breaking and shedding.

That sounds like moisture or protein overload.  Check your products and see which it is.  DCing won't work if you're using the wrong product (too much moisture or protein).

The molasses treatment is supposed to be really good for breakage.  And tea/coffee rinses are supposed to be really good for shedding.

I tend not to have those problems as long as I stay up on my protein-moisture balance.

ETA:  Also, what kind of protective styling do you do?

GL!


----------



## jerseygurl

Thanks MzSwift I think I may have had buildup cos I clarified last week and DC and the hair is doing much better. My hair likes protein but needs moisture but still looking for a good moisturizing DC. I stay in PS all the time my hair is rarely out unless I go out.
I've tried the molasses treatment and it really didn't do much for me. The tea rinse I did as a relaxed head but might revisit


----------



## Shadiyah

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...



Myangeleyez I hated when I went through that. I think it was the protein and I clarified and deep condition all the time until it came around oh I did trim all the bad hair away. I make sure I baby my ends and seal all the time something I wasn't doing before.


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm still in it to win it! I hope I can finally claim MBL this weekend.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Shadiyah said:


> Myangeleyez I hated when I went through that. I think it was the protein and I clarified and deep condition all the time until it came around oh I did trim all the bad hair away. I make sure I baby my ends and seal all the time something I wasn't doing before.



Shadiyah, yeah, I think I am going to have to get a significant trim, and I probably won't make BSL now till the end of next year... very depressing. :-(


----------



## RENIBELL

Hi Ladies how is everyone doing? i havent checked in in a while but i am still on schedule to hit full waist lenght in 2013. hope youre all making progress!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

thanks to henna my hair is now 3A washed without product.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...



Don't you DARE trim nothin!!!!

Your ends look fine to me...give your hair time to catch up. I would just do a LIGHT dusting But don't you go doing no significant cutting on nothing or i sweah fo lawd!




Your hair is pretty Angel! If you were to flat iron it i'm sure it would look different.


----------



## SmilingElephant

It just dawned on me today that my hair is at that length where my growth likes to stall.

So i'm taking that into account and will decide not to do much to my hair AT ALL until i reach waist length. Meaning i'm gonna go back to only redoing my hair every 3 days to a week instead of daily and bunning most of the time, plus i've started back sealing my ends. This should be easy as pie since i'm so lazy with my hair already....i already do what i said i'm gonna do...only thing is i need to stay up on my DC'ing game.


----------



## gforceroy

Shadiyah
What was your hair type before henna?


----------



## Shadiyah

gforceroy said:


> Shadiyah
> What was your hair type before henna?



gforceroy I am going to say in the very beginning like all my life it was 3c and for the past 4 yrs 3b


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> It just dawned on me today that my hair is at that length where my growth likes to stall.
> 
> So i'm taking that into account and will decide not to do much to my hair AT ALL until i reach waist length. Meaning i'm gonna go back to only redoing my hair every 3 days to a week instead of daily and bunning most of the time, plus i've started back sealing my ends. This should be easy as pie since i'm so lazy with my hair already....i already do what i said i'm gonna do...only thing is i need to stay up on my DC'ing game.



SmilingElephant now you know better!! yes you are being lazy not dc please that is not right, not sealing say what!!

what length is that where it stalls?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant now you know better!! yes you are being lazy not dc please that is not right, not sealing say what!!
> 
> what length is that where it stalls?



Shadiyah

....yes ma'am!! But i mean....i've been DC'ing its just that i just started back doing it regularly...weekly. I was doing them biweekly or monthly.

My hair stretches about an inch under my bra...which is almost claimable MBL....my last experience at this length was that my growth slowed down and it took me a while before i got to WL. Instead of seeing a change in length in 3-4 months as usual...it took about 6 or 7 months before i went from MBL to WL. I hope that doesn't happen again...it was frustrating!!!

But then again, i was relaxed and wearing my hair out more than i do now...PLUS i was using heat way more than i do now...instead of every 3-4 months i was using heat monthly.


----------



## LynnieB

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> ....yes ma'am!! But i mean....i've been DC'ing its just that i just started back doing it regularly...weekly. I was doing them biweekly or monthly.
> 
> My hair stretches about an inch under my bra...which is almost claimable MBL....my last experience at this length was that my growth slowed down and it took me a while before i got to WL. Instead of seeing a change in length in 3-4 months as usual...it took about 6 or 7 months before i went from MBL to WL. I hope that doesn't happen again...it was frustrating!!!
> 
> But then again, i was relaxed and wearing my hair out more than i do now...PLUS i was using heat way more than i do now...instead of every 3-4 months i was using heat monthly.



I know this stall you talk about.  I had to put mine away because it just seemed like we weren't going anywhere from one month to the next (when in reality we were doing a cross country marathon).

Put it away, seriously - put it away.  Give yourself December through New Year's to do what you will then just put it away for the spring/summer or do styles that absolutely will not show your straight length.

Watch what will happen when you hit the fall months!!

Keep your conditioning and deep conditioning on point and protect your ends.  Definitely dust as needed then put it up and away again - braid/twist outs, roller sets or just roller up the last half of your hair, updos, buns, etc.  

You are going to fly right past your stall point!!  HHG


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant said:


> Don't you DARE trim nothin!!!!
> 
> Your ends look fine to me...give your hair time to catch up. I would just do a LIGHT dusting But don't you go doing no significant cutting on nothing or i sweah fo lawd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is pretty Angel! If you were to flat iron it i'm sure it would look different.



SmilingElephant,My right side is about an inch shorter than my left side. SO frustrating. I'll take a pic and show what I mean.








I seriously think I wanna cut that stupid tail off...


----------



## ImanAdero

I need to figure out what I'll do to kick my hair up a notch. I dunno, maybe I'll add vitamins to my regimen?

I dunno... What I REALLY need to use up my products. That had been a goal for 2012 and I've only somewhat succeeded. I've definitely used many of them, but I have a lot to go to use them. There's a few shampoos I just don't like though, so I'll add olive and coconut oil to them to make them better. 

Hair is in twists, but I'll take these out soon and turn them into braids.


----------



## ImanAdero

I also may do my hair in big twists again... Let me see how I feel about it lol. 

Maybe some "Havana"twists, maybe a weave? I've been wanting a big curly weave... We'll see!


----------



## SmilingElephant

LynnieB said:


> I know this stall you talk about.  I had to put mine away because it just seemed like we weren't going anywhere from one month to the next (when in reality we were doing a cross country marathon).
> 
> Put it away, seriously - put it away.  Give yourself December through New Year's to do what you will then just put it away for the spring/summer or do styles that absolutely will not show your straight length.
> 
> Watch what will happen when you hit the fall months!!
> 
> Keep your conditioning and deep conditioning on point and protect your ends.  Definitely dust as needed then put it up and away again - braid/twist outs, roller sets or just roller up the last half of your hair, updos, buns, etc.
> 
> You are going to fly right past your stall point!!  HHG



LynnieB Thank you SO much for the advice! I'm going to straighten next month and try to wear it straight for about 2 weeks...and then back up it goes....although...i was also kinda thinking about having it straight or my Bday in January as well and THEN hide and protect....i really want to enjoy wearing straight hair right now since its not as humid in Florida. It's humid but just not like in the Summer/Spring time...ugh!

I THINK i might straighten only twice next year....but if i reach my goal by March or April then...it may go up to 4 times next year.



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> SmilingElephant,My right side is about an inch shorter than my left side. My left side is perfect. SO frustrating. I'll take a pic and show what I mean.



I hear so many ppl say that they have hair that grows uneven just to find it will always grow that way. All i can think of is...just dust your ends....grow out to your goal or little bit past...and THEN do your 1 inch trim to even it out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant I posted pics upthread...I think i'll wait I guess, but it's really frustrating.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah....i am sitting here surfing LHCF with my DC in my hair and a mud mask on my face (its a strawberry-chocolate mask...i really like it!)

See? I'm being good!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> SmilingElephant I posted pics upthread...I think i'll wait I guess, but it's really frustrating.



I know 

Hey...maybe we should be hair hiding buddies next year?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant that seriously sounds like a plan, LOL. I'm been wanting braids for a while....


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> SmilingElephant that seriously sounds like a plan, LOL. I'm been wanting braids for a while....



I say get em done. Does your hair do well with braids tho?

I find for me, braids and twists damage my ends more than wearing it in a wng does. I wish i could wear braids more often.  I don't know why its like that but it was the same when i was relaxed.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

[USER][/USER]





SmilingElephant said:


> I say get em done. Does your hair do well with braids tho?
> 
> I find for me, braids and twists damage my ends more than wearing it in a wng does. I wish i could wear braids more often.  I don't know why its like that but it was the same when i was relaxed.



SmilingElephant, I think they are worse on my edges than my ends.I'm not big on wigs or weaves (my head is shaped funny and they never look right on me). Not sure what else to try...


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> SmilingElephant,My right side is about an inch shorter than my left side. SO frustrating. I'll take a pic and show what I mean.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179039
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179043
> 
> I seriously think I wanna cut that stupid tail off...



Awww...you have a V-shape!  Just dust it Angel...it will catch up...the uneveness is actually barely noticeable.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant you know you better be good. my hair is floating I guess I been doing too much moisture uh? I did a protein treatment and this is the second time I checked it and still the same even thought I meant to do a prosity treatment but keep forgetting to bring it upstairs lol. or he vinigar 

my hair grows uneven you will find you will always be cutting your hair. I am so glad I don't wear my hair straight anymore it is a pain. curly you can hide all that.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant you know you better be good.* my hair is floating I guess I been doing too much moisture uh?* I did a protein treatment and this is the second time I checked it and still the same even thought I meant to do a prosity treatment but keep forgetting to bring it upstairs lol. or he vinigar
> 
> my hair grows uneven you will find you will always be cutting your hair. I am so glad I don't wear my hair straight anymore it is a pain. curly you can hide all that.



Ya know....when my hair in the front starts being all floaty, for some reason it needs more moisture to make it come down. I think its because its usually humid here in Florida...so when my hair is dry...it reaches out for the moisture in the air.....like a flower to the sun.


----------



## NJoy

Oh, I want to henna and indigo so bad but I'm just waaaaaaay too lazy to do it.  Just the thought of it tires me out. *sigh* And, I'm dealing with sinus headaches right now and henna has been known to bother my sinuses too. Eh, I'd better hold off.   

My anniversary is coming up at the end of this month. I know my hubby is gonna want me to wear my hair out but, I think I feel a wig coming on.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NJoy you betta wear dat hair out! 

My hair is feeling back to its normal plushy-soft self. I now refer to my hair as either "teddy bear hair" or "the cloud" lol and right now it feels like a teddy bear on a cloud and smells really good!

I love my wash days!


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> @NJoy you betta wear dat hair out!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for alla dat.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Aaaaagggghhhhahahaha...!!! No you didn't! Lol! 

Lawd bless my knees...im weak!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## karenjoe

Trini_Chutney said:


> No problem, let us know how it works out @dollface0023!
> 
> @karenjoe will you post a pic when you relax? I love relaxer reveals


girl I had issues... I tried a roller set.....
  then I saran wrap...  
I tried w my iphone then my cameras.....
I'll get some one to take a photo this week after I blowdry & flat iron. (like I did in my fotki. i stopped a stranger outside a drug store....

www.public.fotki.com/karenjoe/


----------



## NaturalJael

**Delete**


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanks to the help of LHCF...i was able to clean my flat iron and not have to worry about buying a new one  i was able to get rid of the smell!

So i think next weekend im gonna flat iron my hair. Im SO eager to see if i made MBL!!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Diva_Esq

Thought I'd stop in a post a couple of progress pictures! I am REALLY hoping that by some miracle, I will make WL before the end of 2012. It's ambitious, I know, but it's my hope. If not, during 2013 is good too! Anyway, I got my hair trimmed and my layers touched up and a flat iron for Thanksgiving. Here are some pics to show how close I am to what I think is WL for me. I can taste it!! 

Trimmed hair and layers trimmed and curled






Excuse my extreme back fat  but I think this is WL for me (smallest part of my non-existent waist)! I am close...





Again, where I am WITHOUT STRETCHING the hair out (go Stevie Wonder on the back fat please! That's my next goal!)





That's all folks!


----------



## Stillsaddity

Looks like I'll be trimming about an inch off tonight but I'm still hopeful to make it to full bsl by the end of this year. I've gotten lazy but I'm really going to buckle down on the sealing my ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq Girl you betta WERK!! I  your hair!

I have been having one God awful day...i went to work...and had to leave early bc i was feeling dizzy and nauseous. Then i get home...my mom is off on a rant about how she just hates my hair and i need to slick my edges back and blahdy blah. I told her that she is the only person that has a problem with my hair. And if it was a problem at my job, my managers would come tell me it was a problem.

There's a girl at work with hair bigger than mine!! Her fro is about as big as her little body and i absolutely aspire to have it!

UGH!!! i can't with people today. She was like.........screaming at me...while i'm not feeling good. I cannot wait to move out. I have one more month! 

Good thing about today:

I received my Curl Junkie package today from CurlMart!  Lots of smell good stuff!

And i had a customer who truly appreciated my help today...even said she loved me!  Sweet lil ole lady


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant

Thank you SO much!!! And it sounds like a glass of wine is in order!!!! Feel better soon!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq you don't have far to go wow. 

SmilingElephant girl just breathe. I love your new picture. 

I am happy... I was have a lazy day a few days ago and so I just put my hair in four twist. then I kept it like that and it started to straighten out. all I can say is WOW... when I seen my hair hanging down my back I just started  I was so happy so now I am keeping my hair in the 4 twist. I don't feel much like doing my hair any way. I co wash and moisturize and seal but not feeling like doing the wash n go because I would just be laying on my hair anyway. 

I am hoping to report more growth soon.


----------



## Evolving78

i really need to rinse this conditioner out!   it's been two days!  i did take my plastic cap off, so i wouldn't cause over moisture.  i will rinse and cowash in a few.


----------



## NJoy

Diva_Esq

Your hair is fabulous and oh, so close! 

SmilingElephant

*sigh* Moms. Gotta love 'em.   Sorry you had to go thru that. She'll come around. Sometimes, it takes longer to let go of old skool thinking. I love it, if that means anything.


----------



## Diva_Esq

NJoy

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven

Still hanging in here. Ladies lets finish 2012 off with a BANG!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

hair4romheaven said:


> Still hanging in here. Ladies *lets finish 2012 off with a BANG!!!*



I'm bout it!^

Thanks ladies for the pick me up  Diva_Esq...i'ma need a rum n coke 

Chile....i can't wait for the weekend!!! My flat iron is all shined up and polished. I need a little break from the wash n go's. I might hit up the BSS for some sticks  When i hit a solid MBL i think i'll start back investing in hair sticks and forks.

I think when i hit WL i may start to straighten my hair more often....but i dunno....just rambling. I figure every 2 months wouldn't be bad....maybe less in the summer bc its so humid.


----------



## Nix08

I've been so neglecting this thread  At the end of the year I plan on doing a trim which will probably require me to take the full year of 2013 to get to WL...I was hoping for earlier but ah well...patience is a virtue they say.
Aside from length my hair is doing very very well...it's getting thicker ....it's like it has a life all it's own as it bets more full.  I plan on doing my next TU on Dec 21 or maybe I'll stretch it one more week so that I can get a real end of the year assessment.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I went to Walmart last nite and bought the peppermint oil and deep conditioner from the Eden bodyworks line.

All systems go for flat ironing!

I have always been a fan of Aaliyah's hair...but idk what her length was. I was lookin at pics of her and i think i have the same length she had.  hmmm...her hair was always my goal...but i just want mine a little longer.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## ImanAdero

Going I be saturating my hair in coconut oil tonight to wash tomorrow. I'm making sure I get a GOOD pre-poo so I can use up my not so great shampoos.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am still rocking the 4 twist and since my moisturizer stretches out my hair I get to really see my length. I am learning very quickly that different fabric affect my hair. I think I will start pinning it up for now on.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I blowdried my hair straight last nite....my sister put it in  8 twists for me so that i can just flat iron it when i get home tonite.

I tucked them under a hat and am at work today.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## hair4romheaven

Prepoo last night with vatika coconut oil, Sitting with aogpb in my hair now. Going to wash out with jasons dandruff shampoo. Will DC w/ aowc then twist back up w/ qbbrc 
I will do a good trim later this month. I still have yet to buy some good shears!


----------



## jesusislove1526

I put in my small/medium braids in the other day.  I will be keeping them in until the 23rd in preparation for my annual flat iron session on Christmas Eve.  I'm going to try to keep it straightened until New Year's and post length checks for the end of this year on New Year's Eve or beginning of next year on New Year's Day.  After that I will be back into mini braids.  Today I will DC my braids and cowash.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I don't know if im gonna be flat ironing more often after last nite.

It could just be bc i was sleepy and my meds kicked in....but i almost lost all my legendary willpower

I definitely have a lot of hair!

Just blowdrying it straight wore me out! I found out how to do the comb chase method while blowdrying...that sped up my drying time.

But Chile!!! idk! I might need to go to a trusted salon and tell them not to trim.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

So what do we think? I think im still scraping MBL....

UGH!




Im not done yet tho.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> So what do we think? I think im still scraping MBL....
> 
> UGH!
> 
> View attachment 179811
> 
> 
> Im not done yet tho.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device


 
Yeee!  That's a lot of hair, Curly Girl!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im disappointed 

I think my hair has stalled.

I don't even wanna finish. *pout* I think im gonna skip straightening it in January and just hide my length like LynnieB said




Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> Im disappointed
> 
> I think my hair has stalled.
> 
> I don't even wanna finish. *pout* I think im gonna skip straightening it in January and just hide my length like @LynnieB said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device


 
Don't judge it til you're done.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NJoy said:


> Don't judge it til you're done.



My ends are already starting to revert....this just has not been a good week...i feel like dumping water on my head. 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## NappyNelle

I'm sorry SmilingElephant! I think your hair looks great. 

I believe I've finally made MBL at least in the very back. I wish I could find my camera so I could document! Grrrrr. I've been wearing my hair out, and I love it. I set my dry hair in bantu knots tonight, so I hope it is big, fluffy, and curly for work o Monday.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant

Your hair looks lovely, don't be discouraged


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mehh...its the same length...i think i can at least say im a solid BSL. That was one of my goals this year...so i can't  be too disappointed. I'll post more pics tomorrow...im sleepy...

I just bumped the ends and wrapped my hair up.

I need a new flat iron.

Btw...this Eden pepper mint oil feels AMAZING on my scalp!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> Your hair looks lovely, don't be discouraged





NappyNelle said:


> I'm sorry SmilingElephant! I think your hair looks great.
> 
> I believe I've finally made MBL at least in the very back. I wish I could find my camera so I could document! Grrrrr. I've been wearing my hair out, and I love it. I set my dry hair in bantu knots tonight, so I hope it is big, fluffy, and curly for work o Monday.





NJoy said:


> Yeee!  That's a lot of hair, Curly Girl!



Thanks everyone 

Now i'm debating on whether i should trim my ends or not. Its starting to V out as usual. I'm trying to wait until i get to waist length to make a U shape.

Thinking about buying a MaxiGlide later on down the road. I like my hair nearly pinstraight when i straighten it. I had my iron on 410 and it barely even wanted to straighten my hair...even doing the comb chase method.

Maybe i just did a half-butt job of flat ironing, i don't know.

You guys....i need a real vacation. I have SO much on my plate and i'm bursting at the seams and i think its becoming obvious that i'm not completely sane to the outside world....because everyone keeps asking me if i'm okay and that i look like i'm losing weight.

Please just pray for me to be able to calm down and take evrything in stride. Life is just a blur right now 

I love you all.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant will keep you in prayer. Try to rest where you can.


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant

Yeah. This is a stressful and busy time of year. Try to relax, delegate and reschedule what you can to lessen your load.  Keeping you in my prayers and reminding you that all things are working together for your good. Don't worry.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Now i'm debating on whether i should trim my ends or not. Its starting to V out as usual. I'm trying to wait until i get to waist length to make a U shape.
> 
> Thinking about buying a MaxiGlide later on down the road. I like my hair nearly pinstraight when i straighten it. I had my iron on 410 and it barely even wanted to straighten my hair...even doing the comb chase method.
> 
> Maybe i just did a half-butt job of flat ironing, i don't know.
> 
> You guys....i need a real vacation. I have SO much on my plate and i'm bursting at the seams and i think its becoming obvious that i'm not completely sane to the outside world....because everyone keeps asking me if i'm okay and that i look like i'm losing weight.
> 
> Please just pray for me to be able to calm down and take evrything in stride. Life is just a blur right now
> 
> I love you all.



SmilingElephant girl stop whining. you know you are not that into flat ironing like that. and if you are you know you have to tame your hair. 

now for the growth your hair is fine and looks good. look at last yr's pic and see where your hair was then. mines is not growing all that fast either or should I say it don't seem like I am retaining much. stop crying and hold your chin up. flat ironing is a lot of work you know you don't want to do all that work and like you said if that is the road you want to take find a salon. 

So what are we going to do? keep on doing what we do and put it away and not think about it.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant oh and I forgot as much as we like to co wash, you know if you wear it flat ironed you will not be washing your hair but every 2 weeks or so because you don't want to flat iron your hair that much.... I can not walk around with my hair like that for too long 2 weeks is much too long for me my scalp would be sore.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...i'll try to stop being such a baby.

It's just that i've been stressed about a lot. I'm moving into my new first place next month, its been stressful at work, i need to get back to my doctor on Tuesday....

Being Bipolar and stress just do not mix. I don't say too much about it, i just talk to my SO about it bc he gets me. And he's in a another city upstate . But, i have been experiencing paranoia really badly lately and it absolutely sucks!!! The things i stress over are really small things and they're not even bad things.

I'm borderline schizophrenic because i do hallucinate sometimes and i do get delusional. But this paranoia is just not the business and i just feel like everybody is watching me, like i'm being followed and like someone is out to harm me and it is just really scary. So i've just been trying to get back into my hair to try and ease the stress from that. The meds have stopped my hallucinations and help me sleep, but everything else is still off center.erplexed And then on top of all of this....my body has just been hurting all over, like arthritis and i know its bc of the cold temperatures and the wind and the stress.

So i will be happy to see my doctor and tell her whats going on. Hopefully she doesn't hospitalize me bc i need to work so i can get my place and keep it.

Its just been rough. I tell my story bc i know somebody knows somebody who is Bipolar...not all of us have it this bad tho. But its very hard to deal with. I try not to blame everything on my illness. But when i have too many things going on and i get stressed, it will show itself. And i hate it but, i can only do so much to try to appear "normal".

Thanks for listening adnd thanks Mamas and Sisters for all of your encouragement and uplifting.


----------



## WantNatural

SmilingElephant - Thank you for sharing.


----------



## metro_qt

Ok y'all... i think ive officially made waist length... (Y'all will surely correct me if i havent lol)

I haven't checked my length in forever, and I don't do heat checks...
My ends are thinner, since I didn't want to begin trimming until I reached a certain length.... Tailbone maybe?

I might make a separate thread for this to show my shrinkage, etc...


----------



## Guinan

SmilingElephant, i hope u feel better (((hugs))).

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

I HIGHLY doubt I make it to waist length in 2013. I got a trim and most of my color is out now whic was a good two inches in length gone at the beginning on November. 

Oh well!

On another note: Shea Radiance is really my go to product now! I can't tell you how awesome my hair feels now. Like I don't even have to remoisturize often. I MAYBE have to remoisturize every 4-5 days. Like its pretty amazing. 

I'm just so happy I've finally found a product I WANT to stick with!

Shea Radiance... Just. Yaaaaassss!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ponytail today







Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

side profile




I hid my scissors so that i don't chop off anything.

Glad i bought some curl junkie stuff so when i go back curly i can indulge. 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## MzSwift

(((BIG HUG)) SmilingE
Your hair looks great!


Metro-
Congrats!!  I can't wait to see more pix! hint, hint. LoL


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay....i added a line in the picture...i was using my hand in the picture to show where my waist is...but in this pic i drew a line to make it more clear because my thumb was too high.





^^This pic is from August's flat iron job.

Looks the same to me...just more of a solid BSL, i guess.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift said:


> (((BIG HUG)) SmilingE
> Your hair looks great!
> 
> 
> Metro-
> Congrats!!  I can't wait to see more pix! hint, hint. LoL



Thank you! 

Everybody's hair looks great!


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay....i added a line in the picture...i was using my hand in the picture to show where my waist is...but in this pic i drew a line to make it more clear because my thumb was too high.
> 
> View attachment 180059
> 
> View attachment 180061
> 
> ^^This pic is from August's flat iron job.
> 
> Looks the same to me...just more of a solid BSL, i guess.


 
It doesn't look the same to me at all.  It's definitely longer, babe.  Relax.  Your hair is doing it's thing. Me thinks you have a touch of hairnorexia. I can't guarantee recovery from hairnorexia but I can guarantee your hair is growing.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NJoy said:


> It doesn't look the same to me at all.  It's definitely longer, babe.  Relax.  Your hair is doing it's thing. Me thinks you have a touch of hairnorexia. I can't guarantee recovery from hairnorexia but I can guarantee your hair is growing.



You think so?? It looks sooo much the same to me.

But if you insist Mama...


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...i'll try to stop being such a baby.
> 
> It's just that i've been stressed about a lot. I'm moving into my new first place next month, its been stressful at work, i need to get back to my doctor on Tuesday....
> 
> Being Bipolar and stress just do not mix. I don't say too much about it, i just talk to my SO about it bc he gets me. And he's in a another city upstate . But, i have been experiencing paranoia really badly lately and it absolutely sucks!!! The things i stress over are really small things and they're not even bad things.
> 
> I'm borderline schizophrenic because i do hallucinate sometimes and i do get delusional. But this paranoia is just not the business and i just feel like everybody is watching me, like i'm being followed and like someone is out to harm me and it is just really scary. So i've just been trying to get back into my hair to try and ease the stress from that. The meds have stopped my hallucinations and help me sleep, but everything else is still off center.erplexed And then on top of all of this....my body has just been hurting all over, like arthritis and i know its bc of the cold temperatures and the wind and the stress.
> 
> So i will be happy to see my doctor and tell her whats going on. Hopefully she doesn't hospitalize me bc i need to work so i can get my place and keep it.
> 
> Its just been rough. I tell my story bc i know somebody knows somebody who is Bipolar...not all of us have it this bad tho. But its very hard to deal with. I try not to blame everything on my illness. But when i have too many things going on and i get stressed, it will show itself. And i hate it but, i can only do so much to try to appear "normal".
> 
> Thanks for listening adnd thanks Mamas and Sisters for all of your encouragement and uplifting.



SmilingElephant sweetie you know I know what you are dealing with i was saying what I said as a joke like a pick me up. please don't do this to yourself I told you to private message me anytime you need to blow of steam. that has not changed. 

you are going to have bad days or bad weeks. just do what you need to do for yourself.


----------



## Shadiyah

metro_qt said:


> Ok y'all... i think ive officially made waist length... (Y'all will surely correct me if i havent lol)
> 
> I haven't checked my length in forever, and I don't do heat checks...
> My ends are thinner, since I didn't want to begin trimming until I reached a certain length.... Tailbone maybe?
> 
> I might make a separate thread for this to show my shrinkage, etc...



WOW you are past WL you are almost HL.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> side profile
> 
> View attachment 179941
> 
> 
> I hid my scissors so that i don't chop off anything.
> 
> Glad i bought some curl junkie stuff so when i go back curly i can indulge.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



SmilingElephant girl that hair is looking long.......


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> You think so?? It looks sooo much the same to me.
> 
> But if you insist Mama...



SmilingElephant girl put on your glasses... your hair is growing a lot.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant sweetie you know I know what you are dealing with i was saying what I said as a joke like a pick me up. please don't do this to yourself I told you to private message me anytime you need to blow of steam. that has not changed.
> 
> you are going to have bad days or bad weeks. just do what you need to do for yourself.



Shadiyah i know mama. I didn't take what you said in a bad way. I was just expressing myself bc i know i may be coming off as kinda loopy...so i was just explaining why.

But thanx for being there  

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

SmilingElephant Thanks for sharing something so personally with us. It shows a level of trust in us as a group that I hope everyone can have here. You've been my hair idol since 2008, and I want you to know I love you and all 50-11 personalities you may have, because they're all as sweet as pie .:blowkiss::heart2::luv2:.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> SmilingElephant Thanks for sharing something so personally with us. It shows a level of trust in us as a group that I hope everyone can have here.* You've been my hair idol since 2008, and I want you to know I love you and all 50-11 personalities you may have, because they're all as sweet as pie *.:blowkiss::heart2::luv2:.



So i just got in from a hectic day and i see this....and i teared up.  

Thank you for that SO much!!

I really do appreciate the group we have here Its so crazy how we've all seem to have gotten close to each other since 2011 and we're like family now.

You guys are all amazing and i love seeing how determined everyone here is and how we can keep things positive. I really do like that...even when we share the adversities we face, there's just so much positive energy here. 



Well, i'm just sitting here winding down for bed...eating a cheeseburger

I put my hair in Pocahontas braids and now i've kinda gotten over the "boo hoo my hair is still short" tantrum I'm a mess lol!

Anybody know what to do for dark circles under the eyes besides makeup?

But thank you for that Angel! That means a lot...wow, since 2008? I've been working so hard to get it in shape and you've liked it from the beginning...wow

I'm humbled because i have always loved your hair too and the color of it is just gorgeous! Don't color it, please! lol


----------



## NappyNelle

SmilingElephant I'm praying for you too boo! I hope the stress dies down soon so you can relax and release. All that tension can turn you into a wreck!


----------



## ChocolatePie777

Cant decide if I want to join this challenge for real. Ive been debating if I should just try to get all my hair to bsl/mbl for the next year or maybe just keep growing with no major trims....then when i reach waist play catch up from there and keep it there for a year before moving on to hip.....plus I think im going to do a 1-2inch trim at the end of the year which may or may not put me back on My wl goal...

Plus I have this terrible color to grow ou which I swear caused all if not most of my split an knot problems


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So i just got in from a hectic day and i see this....and i teared up.
> 
> Thank you for that SO much!!
> 
> I really do appreciate the group we have here Its so crazy how we've all seem to have gotten close to each other since 2011 and we're like family now.
> 
> You guys are all amazing and i love seeing how determined everyone here is and how we can keep things positive. I really do like that...even when we share the adversities we face, there's just so much positive energy here.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'm just sitting here winding down for bed...eating a cheeseburger
> 
> I put my hair in Pocahontas braids and now i've kinda gotten over the "boo hoo my hair is still short" tantrum I'm a mess lol!
> 
> Anybody know what to do for dark circles under the eyes besides makeup?
> 
> But thank you for that Angel! That means a lot...wow, since 2008? I've been working so hard to get it in shape and you've liked it from the beginning...wow
> 
> I'm humbled because i have always loved your hair too and the color of it is just gorgeous! Don't color it, please! lol



SmilingElephant hey for the eyes you need to use cold compress. the darkness is swelling.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to work so hard for WL for Dec of 2013.


----------



## NJoy

I'm SO overdue for a DC. I have time this morning but, I'm feeling sooooo lazy. Maybe later.

I don't really have a finish line for this year so I feel like I'm just lollygagging. My end of the year goal was to BC but....I've done that already in September so...  Maybe I should push for mbl by the end of the year. Maaaaan, I need motivation. ....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## SmilingElephant

NJoy said:


> I'm SO overdue for a DC. I have time this morning but, I'm feeling sooooo lazy. Maybe later.
> 
> I don't really have a finish line for this year so I feel like I'm just lollygagging. My end of the year goal was to BC but....I've done that already in September so...  Maybe I should push for mbl by the end of the year. Maaaaan, I need motivation. ....zzzzzzzzz



NJoy 

I understand...I've been feeling lazy too. 

I never realized how much work straight hair really is. I think im gonna go back curly next week and just really baby my hair. 

I wore a hat to work yesterday bc my hair was so puffy...so i think I'll just do braidouts until next week.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Angel of the North

I keep looking at this challenge and thinking how wonderful it would be if I could make it to WL by Dec 2013. I'm not trying to punch above my weight though so I'll be lurking in the thread on the sidelines, if I do miraculously hit MBL by August, I'll be up in here. Good luck ladies


----------



## NJoy

Well, I still haven't DC'd. But what I did do was buy a lot of stuff based on raves on the board...even tho what I'm using seems to be working for me.  Even so, I'm still not motivated to do a dang thing with any of it. 

And let me go further by saying, since I'm too hair lazy to henna and indigo my graying hairline, I went out and bought a recommended dye. Yeeeeuuuh but that's been sitting in my bathroom for about a week and a half now. I bought hair to make faux buns and bangs....sitting next to my vanity for at least a week. Slacking on drinking water, working out, juicing and taking my vites. I'm pretty much in benign neglect mode...unintentionally.

But otherwise, life is good. I have yet to start Christmas shopping or get my car repaired after being hit from behind well over a month ago. And the insurance company's check is just sitting on my desk. Um, can someone shake me and slap some sense into me already. I don't know what this funk is, but it sho is...funky. 

Of course, more pics posted always makes me feel better. *shameless plug for more pics*  Any takers?


----------



## Shadiyah

NJoy said:


> Well, I still haven't DC'd. But what I did do was buy a lot of stuff based on raves on the board...even tho what I'm using seems to be working for me.  Even so, I'm still not motivated to do a dang thing with any of it.
> 
> And let me go further by saying, since I'm too hair lazy to henna and indigo my graying hairline, I went out and bought a recommended dye. Yeeeeuuuh but that's been sitting in my bathroom for about a week and a half now. I bought hair to make faux buns and bangs....sitting next to my vanity for at least a week. Slacking on drinking water, working out, juicing and taking my vites. I'm pretty much in benign neglect mode...unintentionally.
> 
> But otherwise, life is good. I have yet to start Christmas shopping or get my car repaired after being hit from behind well over a month ago. And the insurance company's check is just sitting on my desk. Um, can someone shake me and slap some sense into me already. I don't know what this funk is, but it sho is...funky.
> 
> Of course, more pics posted always makes me feel better. *shameless plug for more pics*  Any takers?



is it cold where you live? i use to get so depress in the winter and I mean every winter I could not wait to move to some where warmer. i live in atlanta now and right now it is still in the 60's or 70's during the day.


----------



## SmilingElephant

NJoy said:


> Well, I still haven't DC'd. But what I did do was buy a lot of stuff based on raves on the board...even tho what I'm using seems to be working for me.  Even so, I'm still not motivated to do a dang thing with any of it.
> 
> And let me go further by saying, since I'm too hair lazy to henna and indigo my graying hairline, I went out and bought a recommended dye. Yeeeeuuuh but that's been sitting in my bathroom for about a week and a half now. I bought hair to make faux buns and bangs....sitting next to my vanity for at least a week. Slacking on drinking water, working out, juicing and taking my vites. I'm pretty much in benign neglect mode...unintentionally.
> 
> But otherwise, life is good. I have yet to start Christmas shopping or get my car repaired after being hit from behind well over a month ago. And the insurance company's check is just sitting on my desk. Um, can someone shake me and slap some sense into me already. I don't know what this funk is, but it sho is...funky.
> 
> Of course, more pics posted always makes me feel better. *shameless plug for more pics*  Any takers?



So you know i relate!

Maybe Mama Shadiyah is on to something....maybe it is the weather. I feel just as sluggish too and then my brain is still going at light speed. But i can definitely relate. i get depressed every winter...but don't worry, Spring will come before you know it and we will be unstoppable!

Sorry to hear about your accident. Car accidents are no joke...i hope you are okay and got everything checked out! Are you sleeping okay?

I feel you on the water intake too...i JUST said to mysel that i'm gonna start carrying my large waterbottle to work with me and just drink water. I think i may also be dehydrated. 

I'm thinking about taking up doing yoga exercises again. Just get some tapes and do it at home...studios freak me out a little.

I dusted my ends like half a centimeter my braid tassels was lookin rough so i just took a weency bit off.


Oh....*sigh* NJoy...what are we gonna do?


----------



## NJoy

Shadiyah said:


> is it cold where you live? i use to get so depress in the winter and I mean every winter I could not wait to move to some where warmer. i live in atlanta now and right now it is still in the 60's or 70's during the day.


 
Shadiyah

Nope. I'm in Metro Atlanta too. Marietta actually. I don't feel depressed, just unmotivated. I am njoy'g the weather, driving with my windows down while jamming to music but, uh...don't need me to do anything. It won't get done. Not now.  And by the looks of it, hubby is dragging around too. We need a vacation.



SmilingElephant said:


> So you know i relate!
> 
> Maybe Mama @Shadiyah is on to something....maybe it is the weather. I feel just as sluggish too and then my brain is still going at light speed. But i can definitely relate. i get depressed every winter...but don't worry, Spring will come before you know it and we will be unstoppable!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your accident. Car accidents are no joke...i hope you are okay and got everything checked out! Are you sleeping okay?
> 
> I feel you on the water intake too...i JUST said to mysel that i'm gonna start carrying my large waterbottle to work with me and just drink water. I think i may also be dehydrated.
> 
> I'm thinking about taking up doing yoga exercises again. Just get some tapes and do it at home...studios freak me out a little.
> 
> I dusted my ends like half a centimeter my braid tassels was lookin rough so i just took a weency bit off.
> 
> 
> Oh....*sigh* @NJoy...what are we gonna do?


 
SmilingElephant

I was actually taking Bikram yoga before the accident and finally getting to the point where I could deal with the heat. I was njoy'g that but, I did get hurt in the accident and am in physical therapy so, I didn't want to push it with the stretching in yoga.

I signed up for pole dancing classes, trying to do something fun and new. It was a livingsocial deal for a month's unlimited classes. I have yet to start because of the injury. But, I'm not even excited about it anymore.

I'm trying to stay up on my water, especially since I started the water challenge here but, it's suddenly a chore and I'm coming in under my goal. Whereas, I was exceeding it on the regular.

I think I'm overdue for a tropical vacation but, my anniversary would've been time for that. I have to tend to Christmas stuff now. I want to get my decorations up and start baking cookies and listening to Christmas music but, blaaaaaahhhhh.... Maybe I can get the kids to do it.

And, I'm sure the tone of this post sounds like I'm dragging but, it's that I just don't want to do anything. I'll show up and have fun. I'll sing and dance. I just don't want to do anything. I take that back. I want to. I just don't feel like it.

What us gonna do?  Ok. I've stunk up the thread. *changing the subject*

So I threw on Creta Girl (Freetress) and toned her down by pulling her back with a flexi 8. That got me to thinking about how much hair my natural hair will be at waist length and beyond. How are you all planning to wear your hair on the regular at waist and beyond?


----------



## SmilingElephant

NJoy I think i'm gonna go back to wearing braidouts....just washing and stretching my hair hair every week and wearing braidouts. I did one today...i'll post pics in a second 

I find i like doing them when i straighten my hair. It just looks better to me. I guess because i'm used to texture now.

But yeah either braiouts or twists for me and just redo them weekly or bi-weekly.

I'm saying that now...but i do love my wash n go's still.


----------



## SmilingElephant

My braidout. I like the loose waves from my Pocahontas braids.











Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Cant decide if I want to join this challenge for real. Ive been debating if I should just try to get all my hair to bsl/mbl for the next year or maybe just keep growing with no major trims....then when i reach waist play catch up from there and keep it there for a year before moving on to hip.....plus I think im going to do a 1-2inch trim at the end of the year which may or may not put me back on My wl goal...
> 
> Plus I have this terrible color to grow ou which I swear caused all if not most of my split an knot problems







Angel of the North said:


> I keep looking at this challenge and thinking how wonderful it would be if I could make it to WL by Dec 2013. I'm not trying to punch above my weight though so I'll be lurking in the thread on the sidelines, if I do miraculously hit MBL by August, I'll be up in here. Good luck ladies




You ladies should go ahead and join!  

I think i am going to just also continue to grow without any major trims also.

My dad looked at my hair and told me "Your hair is LONG!" so i guess i really need to get a grip lol! Its so fun to just stand in the mirror and swang it! When i big chopped i missed that SO much!

And then i think too...some ppl have NO hair. So i need to be grateful for the hair that i do have

OMG...so, freaky story. I went to the grocery store and to the gas station to put gas in the car...on the way there, there was a homeless man sleeping in his wheelchair on the side of the road...in the dark. I thought he was dead! I prayed that he wasn't.

Fortunately he wasn't...when i came back from my errands i saw him get up and move. Like he got up to adjust the items he had with him. That was scary! I was afraid he would get hit by a car!


----------



## Shadiyah

NJoy I am so down I have been sleeping for days and I am talking myself out of coming out on the 8th. 

I am back to my wash n gos the only reason why that is the only thing I do is because I don't feel like doing anything else. too much work on those other styles just to walk around in the house.


----------



## khadicurls

Hi Ladies... Don't let the weather or outside forces get you down. Let me shake each one of you. You can make your hair goals, socialize and take care of your other business. Just remember that sometimes we all need a break in order to recharge. 2013 is almost here!


----------



## NJoy

khadicurls said:


> Hi Ladies... Don't let the weather or outside forces get you down. *Let me shake each one of you*. You can make your hair goals, socialize and take care of your other business. Just remember that sometimes we all need a break in order to recharge. 2013 is almost here!


 
khadicurls
I'll take that as one of these for me :hardslap: 
Thanks for the tough love. 

I'm good.


----------



## khadicurls

NJoy said:


> khadicurls
> I'll take that as one of these for me :hardslap:
> Thanks for the tough love.
> 
> I'm good.



NJoy yes it was for you too. I forgot to put a hug in there. I'm sorry to hear about your accident and I'm glad that you are okay.


----------



## Shadiyah

SO I did a lite protein treatment with Aubrey's GPB and a DC with Moroccan Oil intense hydration mask. My hair has been doing great with this system. I only do it like once a month because I am protein sensitive.


----------



## karenjoe

I want in..... 
my last relaxer was 11/25th... 
I'm mid back(?) 
I used olive oil Professional med relaxer.... (which I don't recommend)

I did a 24 week stretch.......

I have issues w taking photos but I try. 
what have I forgotten?

http://public.fotki.com/karenjoe/


----------



## NJoy

Well, it's been about a week since I've done anything to my hair. I mean, I haven't even been daily spritzing.  I thought I finally had the energy to do something to my hair today, in preparation for the Atlanta meetup tomorrow but, I spent the day putting up Christmas decorations and then stuffed myself on pizza with the kids. Itis had me out like sauerkraut. I'll probably DC in the morning, because I'm waaaaay overdue. And, more than likely, I'll just wear my hair in Celie braids under a wig for the meetup, which I'm looking forward to, btw. I imagined that I'd wear a nice twistout but, who am I fooling. I didn't even go to the trouble for my anniversary. 

Who knows. Maybe this bit of unintentional benign neglect did some good.


----------



## Shadiyah

NJoy man I was really looking forward to the meet up but I have been sleeping for a week. now i am back to staying up all night but instead of just sleeping for like 8 hrs in the morning I sleep all the way up until like 9pm on and off not straight through. I will not be there I know man and I will miss out on the product exchange it would have been my first one. 

I spent this night bathing my cat and blow drying her hair. at least someone got their hair did lol


----------



## NJoy

Shadiyah said:


> @NJoy man I was really looking forward to the meet up but I have been sleeping for a week. now i am back to staying up all night but instead of just sleeping for like 8 hrs in the morning I sleep all the way up until like 9pm on and off not straight through. I will not be there I know man and I will miss out on the product exchange it would have been my first one.
> 
> I spent this night bathing my cat and blow drying her hair. at least someone got their hair did lol


 
I understand that. There must be something in the air. I was sleepy all last week too. Just tired for no reason. I ended up taking an antihistimine before bed a few days ago, due to an allergic reaction.  I slept thru the night and off and on all the next day and now I'm feeling much better. I do know that I need to start taking myself to bed earlier or my days will be flip flopped again. I was looking forward to seeing you. Maybe next time.  Rest up, Shadiyah


----------



## Charla

It's truly amazing what some knowledge will do for you! Before finding the hair boards, I never would have imagined going more than 6 weeks without a relaxer, 8 weeks was pushing it.  Then I went natural and was 100+ weeks post relaxer!  I still can't believe that!!!

Now that I'm relaxed again, I'm  like 10 weeks post and it hasn't been a big deal at all dealing with the 2 textures.  And I can truly see myself relaxing only 2-3 times a year, and I'm so thrilled about that! 

Who would have ever thought all of this would be possible for my hair--aiming for WL and long relaxer stretches.  Before I learned better, I always chalked that stuff up to the "good hair" chicks.   Please!  MY hair is good.  Shoot, it's better than that...my hair is GREAT!


----------



## NJoy

Shadiyah

I won't be there either. My son woke up with a screaming fever so, gotta stay home and get him better.


----------



## NappyNelle

Shadiyah said:


> I spent this night bathing my cat and blow drying her hair. at least someone got their hair did lol


----------



## NappyNelle

SmilingElephant How are you doing? Are you able to just 'be' this weekend?


----------



## SmilingElephant

NappyNelle said:


> SmilingElephant How are you doing? Are you able to just 'be' this weekend?



I am feeling better, thanks for asking 

I found out the medication is what was making my symptoms worse. Unfortunately i could not get in to see my doctor bc of their dumb scheduling policies....so i panicked and quit the pills. My paranoia has calmed down a lot!

So, yesterday i kept having crying spells. But today was a pretty good day. I had a few sips of wine and since then, i feel a LOT more calm. I'm starting to feel like me again.

I washed my hair just now so my curls are back and my scalp feels SO much better! I shampooed twice. It feels like i'm breaking out with a rash or something on my nape, its kind of itchy/stingy...so i'm gonna do what i can to help it heal, which is part of why i decided to just go ahead and wash it.

My ends even look happier now that it's curly

But thanks everybody for your prayers!


----------



## kurlllz

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> ilong see I am not going to over do it with these vitamins. I read in more than one article that a multi vitamin is really enough.I do not plan on dishing out 50.00 anymore on vitamins I did this one for a review and it had 2 month supply for that price.
> 
> now like I said my nails are not so good but my hair growth is much faster than it was the whole of last yr. I will give the total the end of Nov what I gained from these vitamins and I was taking some others before these. I will keep taking something but it will be just a multivitamin this time or cheaper hair one from swanson. they are having a buy one get one right now and I took those first but not longer enough before I gave them away only because the review ones had gotten here.



I was just telling my husband and sister that my body didn't care for the hair vitamins I'm taking. They have waaaay too much biotin.....I'm really into fitness so I already take a great multi and a good amount of other supplements. My skin became very oily and broke out....I usually have rather clear skin. And I took b12 as well as drank a good amount of water to counteract those effects. Plus, my hair has never had a problem growing without hair vitamins. I think a good multi and collagen are what my hair and nails thrive on.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LOL...i was just sitting here thinking i am 2 years natural

I just calculated it tho....i will be 2 years Natural on January 12 and i will be 3 years post relaxer on May 12th. Wow! And i used to be scared to go just 10 weeks without a relaxer and here i am not too far from being 3 years post!


*siiiiiiiigh* life.


----------



## NJoy

I'm so glad that I finally got around to DC'g on Saturday. My hair is STILL moisturized. I still thought I should cowash tonight, just to keep myself from getting too comfy. But, it really doesn't need it. Nevertheless, I still ended up prepoo'g and I'll keep that in overnight and wash and DC tomorrow.

When I unbraided my Celie braids to prepoo, my curlies started springing everywhere. I LOVE my natural hair. I haven't been fully natural quite 3 months yet but I notice that my front didn't curl as much as the back. For that reason, I cut a so-called bang in the front, which I still regret. But now the texture seems to be settling in. My hair is so much healthier than my relaxed hair and a night and day difference from my transitioning hair. I'm having no problems and am really looking forward to seeing what it will look like in the next 6 months. I am recommitted to pampering my hair to see what I get. :reddancer:


SmilingElephant

Congrats on your upcoming 2 yr nappyversary!


----------



## NJoy

DC again last night. Ditto my previous post.

The neck of my poor steamer I'd breaking on me. Sheesh. I'm gonna have to order my 3rd steamer in 3 years. Am i the only one that's treating these things up? Can anyone recommend a tough book type steamer? I'm using the lcl standing one now.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^^im actually looking for a steamer so I'm bumping this for some recommendations


----------



## Diva_Esq

Rocking braidouts and twistouts for a while. Need a break from daily cowashing.


----------



## Charla

My reggie...  I really hope grow and retain 3/4" monthly for 2013. Really hoping!
Protective styling (half wigs and buns) 97-100%.
Wash*and Deep Condition weekly.
Airdry.*
M & S using the LOC Method.* Heavy seal ends.
Growth Aids -*Sulfur, MN, essential oils
Vitamins - Multi, B-100, MSM, Vit C, Vit D, Omega 3, biotin, silica
Exercise - various


----------



## Qtee

My hair is at the bottom of my bra strap...Yaah..I'm right where I wanted to be at the end of this year...I know the glare makes it hard to see..




Got bored with my hair and decided to dye it..





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

kurlllz said:


> I was just telling my husband and sister that my body didn't care for the hair vitamins I'm taking. They have waaaay too much biotin.....I'm really into fitness so I already take a great multi and a good amount of other supplements. My skin became very oily and broke out....I usually have rather clear skin. And I took b12 as well as drank a good amount of water to counteract those effects. Plus, my hair has never had a problem growing without hair vitamins. I think a good multi and collagen are what my hair and nails thrive on.


 
kurlllz now see when I was taking the collagen my nails were growing so good. I mean I cut them anyway but I still don't want them splitting. that is crazy I am bitting and filing like crazy so they will not snag in my hair or my close. it is really getting on my nerves. 

but I am still taking Alive Once Daily for women 50+


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> LOL...i was just sitting here thinking i am 2 years natural
> 
> I just calculated it tho....i will be 2 years Natural on January 12 and i will be 3 years post relaxer on May 12th. Wow! And i used to be scared to go just 10 weeks without a relaxer and here i am not too far from being 3 years post!
> 
> 
> *siiiiiiiigh* life.


 
SmilingElephant man your hair grew fast. because I started 4 yrs ago from just 1/4 and I still only have 13" of hair on my head. you MBL and me just BSL and I need 5 more inches to make it to WL so I don't think I will make it at the end of the yr because I am only getting like 3" per yr.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm definitely bored with my hair and need to do something before I get the urge to chop it all off.

I kind of want to dye it, but me and color just aren't really Friends. I might do a red-ish rinse though (or maybe I'll finally try henna) so I can give my hair a warmer color. 

Man I miss being blonde, it just wreaked havoc on my ends eventually :-(

Alright, let e figure out how I'm going to put my hair away soon so I don't do anything drastic lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant man your hair grew fast. because I started 4 yrs ago from just 1/4 and I still only have 13" of hair on my head. you MBL and me just BSL and I need 5 more inches to make it to WL so* I don't think I will make it at the end of the yr because I am only getting like 3" per yr.*



Doooooooooonnnnnn't you say that!!!

No, we are still holding out hope that we reach WL by the end of 2013

I haven't been doing too much to my hair lately, just my curly ponytail. Not much washing because the weather is just stupid down here in Florida...it was JUST warm enough 2 days ago to go outside without a jacket....like 70+ degrees.....today we were in the 40's and tonight is gonna be even colder WITH wind chills!

So i am curled up with a glass of Moscato and some Twix  

I got off work early today, so...i'm just relaxing. I'm thinking about going to get a massage tomorrow. I have been so achy. Ugh! I might do that or i might just buy some fancy bath salts and soak in my tub....but i'm craving a deep tissue/swedish massage and i haven't been to a masseuse in a long time!

I need to deep condition my hair tho, although this curl enhancing smoothie has been keeping my hair quite happy in the cold air

Oh yeah...i did have to clip about a quarter an inch off of 2 curls due to heat damage. But my hair is doing fine besides that.


----------



## Diva_Esq

Here's my update and final pic for this challenge! It's been a GREAT year, ladies!! Congrats to everyone on making progress toward your goals!!  


I finally made WL, if even with only my longest layer.  My fingers are at my waist (smallest point on my torso).  I guess I shouldn't say finally, because it's a full 7 months earlier than my goal of July 13, 2013 and a year earlier than the end of this challenge.  Looking to get more of my layers to WL this winter/ spring, make WHIP Length by July 2013 and HL by December 2013. 

December 22, 2012: Claiming WL 







Just a month before that, on November 20, 2012, I got a trim and was here:






HHG!!!


----------



## WantNatural

Diva_Esq

Congrats on making WL! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Doooooooooonnnnnn't you say that!!!
> 
> No, we are still holding out hope that we reach WL by the end of 2013
> 
> I haven't been doing too much to my hair lately, just my curly ponytail. Not much washing because the weather is just stupid down here in Florida...it was JUST warm enough 2 days ago to go outside without a jacket....like 70+ degrees.....today we were in the 40's and tonight is gonna be even colder WITH wind chills!
> 
> So i am curled up with a glass of Moscato and some Twix
> 
> I got off work early today, so...i'm just relaxing. I'm thinking about going to get a massage tomorrow. I have been so achy. Ugh! I might do that or i might just buy some *fancy bath salts and soak in my tub*....but i'm craving a deep tissue/swedish massage and i haven't been to a masseuse in a long time!
> 
> I need to deep condition my hair tho, although this curl enhancing smoothie has been keeping my hair quite happy in the cold air
> 
> Oh yeah...i did have to clip about a quarter an inch off of 2 curls due to heat damage. But my hair is doing fine besides that.




Girl I ran to Target before they closed at 12pm to get the new sea salt from Shea Moisture. I got the Lavender because it is for joints

I will keep pushing and I am trying to not to wear my curls but I really want to but I have been just laying around


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq you go girl!!!! 

Is this the first of our people on the challenge to reach it????


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq Congrats lady!! 

That makes you our valedictorian!   Shadiyah, yes i believe she is our first graduate!

Well done!

What are you goals now, Diva_Esq? Are you going to keep growing?


----------



## Charla

Well, ladies, this is my starting hair pic to start 2013.  This is an old braidout taken today at about 12 weeks post. I hope to be at the 15.5 line by the end of March. The shirt stops at 18.5, which is MBL on me. WL would be about 1.5" lower than that.
(Btw, these numbers represent the number of inches of my hair measured from the top  of my ears.) tallnomad  Hey, Girl!


----------



## CarLiTa

I need a better regimen for 2013 if I want to be and succeed in this challenge Was inching toward MBL, but these perpetually bad ends have taken me back to BSL. My strands are really fine... I think I need to keep them straight most of the time to avoid damaging them.


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant said:


> Diva_Esq Congrats lady!!
> 
> That makes you our valedictorian!   Shadiyah, yes i believe she is our first graduate!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> What are you goals now, Diva_Esq? Are you going to keep growing?



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I am cheesing over here!! Hair goals are WHIP length by July 2013 and Hip length by December 2013. I hope...


----------



## Shadiyah

I feel like she should have a prize or something lol this was a long 2yrs


----------



## Seamonster

Diva_Esq It is so nice to see someone make waist length and then aspire to greater lengths thanks. We have been waiting a long time to see this.


----------



## tallnomad

Charla said:


> Well, ladies, this is my starting hair pic to start 2013.  This is an old braidout taken today at about 12 weeks post. I hope to be at the 15.5 line by the end of March. The shirt stops at 18.5, which is MBL on me. WL would be about 1.5" lower than that.
> (Btw, these numbers represent the number of inches of my hair measured from the top  of my ears.) tallnomad  Hey, Girl!



Hey girl--I was just thinking about you.  I'm holding the vision of your hair getting to midback by end of March.  You will definitely make it!

I'm still wigged up until at least March.  Last time I checked, I was just about midback.  Hope to have some pics soon.


----------



## Charla

tallnomad said:


> Hey girl--I was just thinking about you.  I'm holding the vision of your hair getting to midback by end of March.  You will definitely make it!
> 
> I'm still wigged up until at least March.  Last time I checked, I was just about midback.  Hope to have some pics soon.



I can't wait to see your pics of MBL!  you are doing it!  No MBL for me in March, though. 15.5 would be about BSB/BSL on me.  Between me PS and growth aids, I'll get there!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Shadiyah said:


> I feel like she should have a prize or something lol this was a long 2yrs



Shadiyah: You ladies' support and encouragement, along with your compliments is a great prize!!  Thanks so much!!



Seamonster said:


> Diva_Esq It is so nice to see someone make waist length and then aspire to greater lengths thanks. We have been waiting a long time to see this.



Seamonster: Yes, that's just the first layer to reach WL! I am talking to the others daily!! "C'mon now layers! You can do it! Take it to hip length, babies!" LOL! Thank you!


----------



## ImanAdero

I am going to rev up the protective styling in 2013. I need to plan out some of my styles so I'm not bored. 

I think in January I'll braid it, then after that I'll weave it. 

I'm thinking bout adding henna to my regimen also. I've been wanting to dye my hair, but that simply isn't an option right now. 

Maybe when I finally reach WL, I'll dye it, but for now, henna will have to give me the brownish/reddish tint I'm looking for.


----------



## Nix08

Diva_Esq way to go on reaching WL:woohoo:  Your hair is simply stunning!


----------



## Diva_Esq

Nix08

Thank you!!!!! As is yours...


----------



## SmilingElephant

Diva_Esq said:


> Nix08
> 
> Thank you!!!!! As is yours...



Diva_Esq...

I wanted to ask you....do you go to a Dominican salon when you get your hair straightened?

I think i'm going to go to one when i reach Waistlength to celebrate. I just want a really good blow out And perhaps a trim. I was just looking at some videos and i think i have found a salon i would like to try.



I haven't been to a salon in over 4 years.


----------



## SherylsTresses

I'm in this challenge if it's not too late.


----------



## Inspiired

Good luck everyone!


❤

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937     Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Hey ladies!!!!

May I join?? I have no clue if I will make it or not. I need roughly 9 inches of hair for my bottom layer of hair to make WL.

I plan on protective styling with conrows all year. Its easier for me to keep up with and keep me from playing in it a lot. I will get my conrows redone once a month. 

Starting pic below.


----------



## SmilingElephant

to the newcomers! Of course you can join....this challenge is not over until the end of 2013. 

We pretty much have a whole year to get optimal growth!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## beauti

*I'd like to camp out here please! I made WSL this year but my ends were horrible. I chopped all the way up to APL  My hair feels amazing, my ends are like silk but I miss feeling hair down my back  

my plan is to use mostly ayurvedic and natural hair products for the year and also hide my hair with wigs or weaves. Will edit post later with starting pic*


----------



## Diva_Esq

SmilingElephant said:


> Diva_Esq...
> 
> I wanted to ask you....do you go to a Dominican salon when you get your hair straightened?
> 
> I think i'm going to go to one when i reach Waistlength to celebrate. I just want a really good blow out And perhaps a trim. I was just looking at some videos and i think i have found a salon i would like to try.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to a salon in over 4 years.



SmilingElephant

No, we don't have Dominican salons in Nebraska...it's more of an East Coast thing. But my stylist is the business!! I love him...white man!


----------



## ScorpioLove

Update pic for 12/31/12 checkin

I dont know that I will hit wsl for sure but I know I can at least be grazing. Will be focusing on retention for 2013


----------



## Nix08

Still hoping for WL at the end of 2013 I have some ends to deal with but after trimming 3 times in the last 6 months I think I'm done with the scissors for now


----------



## Cherry89

I want to join! Hopefully ill be grazing wsl by August 2012


----------



## preciouslove0x

I've been watching this thread since 2010. Let's just say I'm.... no where near WL. I'll probably be around BSL by next December.


----------



## SmilingElephant

ScorpioLove Nix08 it seems like the 3 of us are the same length! Nice retention you guys!

I joined the 2013 bootcamp to make sure I'm on my game next year. Until i reach waist length at least.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Seamonster

Waist length seems like a journey to middle earth, just as long as my hair is longer/thicker at the end of this challenge, I will consider my journey a success


----------



## CB1731

I'd like to join! If I can keep the flat iron away from my hair, I think I can make it. My longest layer is a little past BSL right now. I just trimmed my hair about an inch.


----------



## Inspiired

You can all do it!!

----  Because You're Worth It 





  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant yes I agree  When do you think you'll make WL?  I'm looking for hope  In your pic it seems so long but looking at my own hair it's like whatever, there seems to be many more years of growth to go.


----------



## Nix08

Seamonster said:


> Waist length *seems like a journey to middle earth*, just as long as my hair is longer/thicker at the end of this challenge, I will consider my journey a success



The bolded is so blinkin true!!!!!

Seamonster


----------



## SmilingElephant

Inspiired I understand that u are in a contest. Please do not spam our thread with that information. We've already seen it once, we support each other here but this thread is not for the purpose of advertising.

I saw u already had a thread of your own for that purpose. Please keep that thread for that purpose ....do not spam my thread anymore or it will be reported.

Godspeed to you in your contest, wishing u the best, thank you 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant yes I agree  When do you think you'll make WL?  I'm looking for hope  In your pic it seems so long but looking at my own hair it's like whatever, there seems to be many more years of growth to go.



Im hoping that by the end of April that I'll reach WL. I feel the same way....you guys' hair look longer than mine, but were at the same spot! Lol!!! That's so crazy!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## AlexandriaKiera

I would like to join. I am currently bsl. My hair is natural and I believe I'm a fine strand 3c/4a texture. My hair is currently 13 inches, with some areas that are 14 in.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera

Here's a pic of my hair in its natural state. I wear my hair curly 95% of the time.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Nix08 if your ends aren't breaking or split don't cut it. It looks like lead hairs to me. 
SmilingElephant I think you'll make your goal by April. 
AlexandriaKiera welcome. Lovely hair & you're too cute. 

I wonder when I'll make WL. I was going to blow dry for a length check but was defeated by the mere task. My last check was in June. I hope to make it by early 2013.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Inspiired said:


> ♥




Tammy,crystal & Nikki are rocking. Good luck I voted for you though.


----------



## Nix08

hair4romheaven said:


> Nix08 if your ends aren't breaking or split don't cut it. It looks like lead hairs to me.
> SmilingElephant I think you'll make your goal by April.
> AlexandriaKiera welcome. Lovely hair & you're too cute.
> 
> I wonder when I'll make WL. I was going to blow dry for a length check but was defeated by the mere task. My last check was in June. I hope to make it by early 2013.



I won't cut for a while. ..I do believe the difference is pre and post hair journey...I guess when the stylist said I was over processed she knew what she was talking about


----------



## Dominican09

My update! 
blowout and flatironed w/ dusting


----------



## AlexandriaKiera

Thanks hair4romheaven


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies! 

Sorry, I've been M.I.A., life has been hectic.  But I'm still hanging in there!  

Here are my EOTY length check pix:













One more year to grow!  WE CAN DO THIS!! 










My hand is on my hip bone in this pic-


----------



## coolsista-paris

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry, I've been M.I.A., life has been hectic.  But I'm still hanging in there!
> 
> Here are my EOTY length check pix:
> 
> One more year to grow!  WE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> My hand is on my hip bone in this pic-



beautiful !!!!


----------



## RegaLady

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry, I've been M.I.A., life has been hectic. But I'm still hanging in there!
> 
> Here are my EOTY length check pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more year to grow! WE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hand is on my hip bone in this pic-


 
MzSwift

You ae getting there swiftly! We started about the same time and you passed me up Lookin really good!


----------



## Nightingale

I've had a few setbacks, but I'm still in this challenge. My sig pic is from this week.


----------



## EmpressVirgo

ready to grow!


----------



## MzSwift

RegaLady and coolsista-paris

Thanks so much, lady!


----------



## ImanAdero

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry, I've been M.I.A., life has been hectic.  But I'm still hanging in there!
> 
> Here are my EOTY length check pix:
> 
> One more year to grow!  WE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> My hand is on my hip bone in this pic-



You grow girl!

I know I'm corny haha, but your hair looks GREAT! Keep it up!


----------



## SmilingElephant

MzSwift So when i saw your hair....i choked on my bbq ribs!

Awesome lady!!! We are definitely going make our goals next year ladies!!!

Just keep doing what works! Keep up on the DC'ing and baby those ends. We will get there!

Congrats to EVERYONE  on your progress!!


----------



## MzSwift

SmilingE-
LoL, thanks lady!  And, whohoo let's get it!

Iman-
I'm corny too.  Let's grow, girl!


----------



## WantNatural

MzSwift

OMG girl, your hair!


----------



## lilpooky

Hey guys, I'm still in the challenge and I just wanted to post my end of the year pics. The first pic is my hair blowdried and the second pic is my hair flat ironed. I'm currently a little bit past BSL, but I'm going to get a trim next week which would probably take me back to grazing BSL depending on how much the stylist trims off. HHG!


----------



## MzSwift

WantNatural

Thanks lady! 

lilpooky 

Lookin good girl!!

Ooh, I can't wait to start seeing more ladies hit our goal.


----------



## bablou00

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry, I've been M.I.A., life has been hectic.  But I'm still hanging in there!
> 
> Here are my EOTY length check pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more year to grow!  WE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hand is on my hip bone in this pic-



Hey MzSwift your hair looks great. We started about the same time. I didnt completely shave but had about 2inches all around. My hair right now is sitting right above my bra...maybe covering it. I havent done an official length check in a while. 
I havent posted for a long time but this year Im ready to kick my hair growth into gear. I want waist length so bad I can taste it. Hope its not too late to join the group. I will post some pics later on this wk when I wash and twist my hair.
I currently wear my hair in two strand twist during the wk and if I have a function or something going on during the wknds I will untwist and flat iron the roots a little to make my hair fuller. However, I think thats stunting my growth.

SO my plan for 2013 is to only use the flatiron once a month. I want to increase my henna/indigo treatments. More consistent with my vitamins. My boyfriend and I bought a vitamix for xmas so I plan on getting more veggies and fruits in my system. Increasing my workouts to six days a wk and drink plenty of water. PROTECTIVE STYLES everyday of the wk is my GOAL.

Happy growing ladies


----------



## SmilingElephant

I don't know what i really need to change to upgrade my haircare for 2013. I was thinking of deep conditioning twice a week, but i won't have time during the week because of my work schedule...and i don't like going to sleep with wet hair.

I was thinking about going back to using dominican products....some of those conditioners really do good things for my hair. Especially the Sole and Cinnamon one! I need to buy a big thing of that stuff. I have been shedding a lot lately and i did notice when i was using that conditioner that i did not have as much shedding.

I swear i pulled a Furby out of my head on Friday! But i hadn't detangled in a week.


----------



## jesusislove1526

My end of year pics are in my signature and attached.  Waist length here we come!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just shampooed, detangled and deep conditioned my hair....letting my wash n go airdry 

My hair feels happy


----------



## Nix08

365 days to go ladies Happy New Year


----------



## rachelpierre7385

Hello ladies. Looking back on 2012 has been a life changing year for me. In terms of hairgrowth it has also been a year of a great comeback from a setback that I suffered in Jan 2012. Below shows pics from how I started the year in January 2012 and how I ended the year Dec 2013. Glory be to God.


----------



## rachelpierre7385

Hello ladies. Looking back on 2012 has been a life changing year for me. In terms of hairgrowth it has also been a year of a great comeback from a setback that I suffered in Jan 2012. Below shows pics from how I started the year in January 2012 and how I ended the year Dec 2012. I hope 2013 I get double or triple the growth. So ladies it is possible to make a comeback after suffering from a setback. Glory be to God. 



View attachment 186139



View attachment 186141


----------



## Cherry89

^^^ Yep, you sure can!

Beautiful Hair Ladies!

I'm still wet-bunning. Moisturizing and sealing every night. I will be using the following products right now Monistat, Sublimed Sulfur, castor oil, EVOO, EVCO and Grapeseed oil. I also am taking Spring Valley HSN from walmart. My hair will be in a bun 99% of the time for the next 6-7 months. I want to try the Aloe vera/glycerin as a moisturizer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Happy New Year ladies!!!:woohoo:

We made it! So happy to see all of my crew making such excellent progress!
This is our last year in this challenge, so lets get it ladies!

This year i hope to stay on top of my deep conditioning game. My hair gets dry when i dont and dry hair can lead to split ends.

I also hope to stay on my inner health game. I take gummy multivitamins by Alive and i want to get back to taking my Omega 3-6-9 and also stay on top of my water intake. 

I plan to keep my hair curly for most of the year. It just looks better that way....to me anyway. I think i might straighten  about 2 times this year.

Also....i am going to make myself not get so uptight about what kind of products i use. I enjoy the curly girl method but i sometimes cant always afford it. So im telling myself....whatever works....use it.

If its not causing any damage i will use it.

Growing your hair should be a fun hobby....not stressful.

So lets enjoy this last stretch ladies! Love you guys!


----------



## cocosweet

I'd like to join if I may. I'm grazing WL at the moment, so I'd like my other strands to catch up. I'm still figuring out my regimen for this year but it will likely involve:


Aubrey GPB 3x a month
Black Tea rinse every shampoo for awhile.
Sulfur based growth aid applied every other day
Keeping my hair stretched some type of way
I want to regain some volume, stop shedding, and regrow my nape.

 Here is my starting point:


----------



## ImanAdero

New Years Hair Resolutions:

- More deep conditioning 
- More styling options (I think I want to try half wigs this year)
- Get my hair blog really going and publicized. 
- Get good enough at corn rowing that I can wear my hair in that style lol. 

I don't actually think I'll make it to WL in 2013, but I'll try!

End of 2012/Beginning of 2013 hair (this bra is MBL) my waist is a long ways away:


----------



## SmilingElephant

ImanAdero said:


> New Years Hair Resolutions:
> 
> - More deep conditioning
> - More styling options (I think I want to try half wigs this year)
> - Get my hair blog really going and publicized.
> - Get good enough at corn rowing that I can wear my hair in that style lol.
> 
> I don't actually think I'll make it to WL in 2013, but I'll try!
> 
> End of 2012/Beginning of 2013 hair (this bra is MBL) my waist is a long ways away:



ImanAdero chile you doin the dang thang! I think you could make WL this year. If you look at it perspectively, you don't have too far to go! 

Keep it up!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Diva_Esq said:


> @SmilingElephant
> 
> No, we don't have Dominican salons in Nebraska...it's more of an East Coast thing. But my stylist is the business!! I love him...white man!


 

seriously yall talking Donminicans after we poured sweat and tears over our hair for yrs to go and have it damaged???? you all know that is way too much heat..


----------



## Shadiyah

ScorpioLove said:


> Update pic for 12/31/12 checkin
> 
> I dont know that I will hit wsl for sure but I know I can at least be grazing. Will be focusing on retention for 2013


 

you knot that flashing is too fast you gonna make someone high up in here.


----------



## Shadiyah

Cherry89 said:


> I want to join! Hopefully ill be grazing wsl by August 2012


 

Cherry89 I hope you meant aug 2013???


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> @ScorpioLove @Nix08 it seems like the 3 of us are the same length! Nice retention you guys!
> 
> I joined the 2013 bootcamp to make sure I'm on my game next year. Until i reach waist length at least.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device


 
SmilingElephant oh wait I am not MBL Almost though.... just checked


----------



## Shadiyah

CB1731 said:


> I'd like to join! If I can keep the flat iron away from my hair, I think I can make it. My longest layer is a little past BSL right now. I just trimmed my hair about an inch.


 

CB1731 welcome can not wait to the end of the yr well I can not trying to rush the yr out but yall know what I mean


----------



## SuchaLady

The time may be here for me to join this challenge.  I will see when I relax in another 2 months.


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry, I've been M.I.A., life has been hectic. But I'm still hanging in there!
> 
> Here are my EOTY length check pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more year to grow! WE CAN DO THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hand is on my hip bone in this pic-


 I say you will be claiming it soon really soon...  your fingers are there. wow.


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> New Years Hair Resolutions:
> 
> - More deep conditioning
> - More styling options (I think I want to try half wigs this year)
> - Get my hair blog really going and publicized.
> - Get good enough at corn rowing that I can wear my hair in that style lol.
> 
> I don't actually think I'll make it to WL in 2013, but I'll try!
> 
> End of 2012/Beginning of 2013 hair (this bra is MBL) my waist is a long ways away:


 
ImanAdero that is why I don't like going by those things and also because I don't wear them lol


----------



## Cherry89

Shadiyah said:


> Cherry89 I hope you meant aug 2013???





 Yep sure did. Def wasn't gonna make it by August 2012


----------



## Shadiyah

OK, I have been MIA a few days and just played catch up. I just did my wet length check and that is where I let the shower water run over my hair and I have someone take a pic. I have been doing this every yr since 2011 and I most say I am so happy about the results. It still proved that I only get 3" per yr but you know what it don't matter, what matters is that *I GET IT!!! RIGHT???* 
So I will keep doing what I do which is deep conditioner twice a week and wear my wash n go's. I use what works for me also and it is Mixed Chicks. I use Aubrey for my shampoo and Aubrey's GPB for protein because I have been trying to add that to my routine only like twice a month or so. I need to henna my hair but I just been lazy about that one plus the front of my hair is getting too straight. For the most part I co wash every other day but as soon as I can get it warm in here I will be going back to everyday. 

I will not make it WL at the end of the yr but I will be close and I am glad about that. I know my hair growth slowed down a lot and just wished I could have had all this knowledge when I was younger but I am happy for it now. 

I need 6" and I will only get 3" insha Allah (if Allah wills) that will be the longest I ever been in my life yaaa. I never flat iron my hair don't like it and it will not last out the day so why put my hair through that. 

so never said my numbers the last time I did the tape measure thing it was 13" and the wet length was going past my BSL so I am happy because pictures are worth a thousand words. I don't care what those numbers are and hey get you down when it seem like they have not moved a inch when you look at that picture and you compare you see with your own eyes, it has truly grown......


----------



## MsJamerican

Hey! I want to join. I won't be able to post pics until March though. My hair is currently in box braids.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I'm joining this challenge. This will be my second attempt to waist length and a small promise to myself to not cut my hair back to APL mid year LOL. Here's my starting pic at almost MBL


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Happy New Year Ladies! I am going to the hair dresser on Friday and will post my pics then...I think I am close to BSL! I hope I don't need to trim too much


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I joined this challenge in the beginning but my subscription expired so I could not post. But I was lurking in here every now and then  I made Waist length!! I just made a thread about it but here is my pic for this challenge.


----------



## Diva_Esq

I'm staying in this challenge all year! I committed, and I'm still here. Even though my longest layers are waist length, I still want the rest to catch up. 

*My NY Hair Resolutions:*
Increase my DCing and Steaming.
Perfect my WnG/ curly girl routine.
Continue protective styling. 
Enjoy wearing my hair out more.
Grow my natural hair shirt business more. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR, LADIES!


----------



## Cherry89

Did a cowash with Molasses, honey and Vo5, Wet Bunned. I also picked up some Aussie 3 min miracle and some Spring Valley HSN Vitamins w/added 1000 mg Biotin. Since I already co-washed before I picked up the Aussie, I tried it on my mom hair as a DC, she has it in as I type. Let y'all know how it goes.I applied to dry hair and had her sit under hooded dryer for 10 minutes.


----------



## lilpooky

I went to the hair salon today and I finally got a trim. I was surprised that she didn't take off as much as I thought she would. I think I'm grazing MBL now. I'm going to keep wearing protective and low manipulation styles until the summer where I hope to reach wl. I will only use heat once during that time period after my next relaxer which will be in April. Wish me luck! HHG!


----------



## ImanAdero

lilpooky said:


> I went to the hair salon today and I finally got a trim. I was surprised that she didn't take off as much as I thought she would. I think I'm grazing MBL now. I'm going to keep wearing protective and low manipulation styles until the summer where I hope to reach wl. I will only use heat once during that time period after my next relaxer which will be in April. Wish me luck! HHG!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/20130103161705.jpg/



Maybe I can't tell where your waist is, but you look like you're about an inch away from WL... You're DEF MBL lol


----------



## NJoy

Oh wow. You look fabulous! You have to be thrilled with your progress. It looks great! Congrats.


----------



## kurlllz

Chelz said:
			
		

> I joined this challenge in the beginning but my subscription expired so I could not post. But I was lurking in here every now and then  I made Waist length!! I just made a thread about it but here is my pic for this challenge.



Looking great!


----------



## Fine 4s

I'm in!!!!

ETA: Here's my beginning pic after my trim yesterday.

I'll update my length check pic this summer after my next trim.
First pic was taken when hair was damp with DC in it before the trim. 
The second is on air dried hair after the trim.

My Goal is for the hair to fall where my natural waist is (you can see that line in the second pic.)

Good luck to us all!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have put trophies on the names of those who have reached WL, if i missed you and you want your name posted please PM me...this is for those who have reached WL already 

Keep up the awesome work ladies!!!


----------



## vmerie

Happy New Year Ladies.  Haven't been on LHCF in a while but I took a progress shot.  I think next time I take a picture I will point out where my waist is.


----------



## SmilingElephant

vmerie said:


> Happy New Year Ladies.  Haven't been on LHCF in a while but I took a progress shot.  I think next time I take a picture I will point out where my waist is.



When i get to my laptop i will put a trophy on your name  Congrats on waist length!

Yall just showin out, huh? 

I went to CVS and bought a few Dominican rinses. 
I got:
Baba de Caracol
La Bomba
Crece Pelo 

I used Baba de Caracol today to co wash and detangle. When i start running low on my current deep conditioners i will be replacing them with Dominican conditioners.

I cant wait for the spring/summer....when my hair seems to grow the fastest.:-D


----------



## Channy31

Can I join?

I'm currently BSL and would love to get to waist length by the end of 2013. I think my hair may grow a bit over half an inch a month because over a year I think I get about 7.5 inches but I'm not too sure. 

How far is BSL from waist length?


----------



## chocol8kiss

I would like to join. I'm a longtime lurker, first time poster. Sorry no pics but I am about 3 in away from WL.


----------



## vmerie

SmilingElephant said:


> When i get to my laptop i will put a trophy on your name  Congrats on waist length!
> 
> Yall just showin out, huh?
> 
> I went to CVS and bought a few Dominican rinses.
> I got:
> Baba de Caracol
> La Bomba
> Crece Pelo
> 
> I used Baba de Caracol today to co wash and detangle. When i start running low on my current deep conditioners i will be replacing them with Dominican conditioners.
> 
> I cant wait for the spring/summer....when my hair seems to grow the fastest.:-D



SmilingElephantI can't take the trophy yet.  I am not waist length.  I have to take a picture next time to show how far from waist length I am.  I am box shaped so my waist is not as defined.


----------



## Cherry89

BEAUTIFUL HAIR LADIES!!

*Okay, Did a dc with Aussie 3 Minute. Loc method and put into a updo Bun. My Hair really like the Loc method. I used Aussie as a leave-in as well and used olive oil afterward and I finished of with some Softee Mango Butter to seal my ends. MY HAIR LOVES THIS!!!! WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THIS SOONER!!  : ) *


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Im aiming high this year hoping to graze WL...my siggy pic is my starting pic, it was taken yesterday.


----------



## Shadiyah

Chelz said:


> I joined this challenge in the beginning but my subscription expired so I could not post. But I was lurking in here every now and then  I made Waist length!! I just made a thread about it but here is my pic for this challenge.



Chelz girl your hair is at hip length.. I love it... congrats.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I have put trophies on the names of those who have reached WL, if i missed you and you want your name posted please PM me...this is for those who have reached WL already
> 
> Keep up the awesome work ladies!!!



SmilingElephant will this be on the front page?


----------



## Shadiyah

vmerie said:


> Happy New Year Ladies.  Haven't been on LHCF in a while but I took a progress shot.  I think next time I take a picture I will point out where my waist is.



vmerie I can see where your waist is and you are almost there. like a couple of inches.


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I'm currently BSL and would love to get to waist length by the end of 2013. I think my hair may grow a bit over half an inch a month because over a year I think I get about 7.5 inches but I'm not too sure.
> 
> How far is BSL from waist length?



MixedGirl it really depends on your body. I am 6" from bsl to my waist but your body maybe longer or shorter. you will have to measure.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am still co washing my hair and I did henna 2 nights ago to bring back that shine and what I found out is I have more grey than I thought. lol 

I am loving everyone's hair. this thread is the bomb.... yes we are doing it up in here!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

my hair likes shampoo, sulfates are my friend as well.  my hair can't take products that just coat and don't really remove.


----------



## vmerie

Shadiyah said:


> Chelz girl your hair is at hip length.. I love it... congrats.



I agree.  You are HL.


----------



## SmilingElephant

vmerie said:


> SmilingElephantI can't take the trophy yet.  I am not waist length.  I have to take a picture next time to show how far from waist length I am.  I am box shaped so my waist is not as defined.



Okay 

U looked WL to me when i saw the pic, tho. But i'll change it later.....if others agree that ur not WL bc you looked like it to me.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I still haven't quite made BSL yet, but I am satisfied I made some progress. I figured out that my nape is not retaining well & is 3 in. behind the rest of my hair. It went from 7 in.-10in. in a yr. The rest of my hair went from 8.5-13in. erplexed So I don't know that I'll make WL this year. But I will try my hardest to grow those 8 inches back there 

The first 3 pictures are from 1/4/13. The last 2 are from 12/31/11. 

I was pretty neglectful the last 6 months of 2012, so I fared better than I thought I would. I got a 1 in trim in June 2012 and a .5 in. trim last week, so I am getting average growth/retention overall everywhere but my nape. My nape tangles the most (SSK city), even though it is the loosest part of my head (3c). I have to pay special attention to that area from now on.


----------



## Shadiyah

shortdub78 said:


> my hair likes shampoo, sulfates are my friend as well.  my hair can't take products that just coat and don't really remove.



@shordub78 conditioner cleans the hair too but your hair maybe doesn't like it. I use shampoo also I just do not shampoo as often as I co wash my hair because I like to wet my hair just about everyday conditioner would be the best product to do that with.


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I still haven't quite made BSL yet, but I am satisfied I made some progress. I figured out that my nape is not retaining well & is 3 in. behind the rest of my hair. It went from 7 in.-10in. in a yr. The rest of my hair went from 8.5-13in. erplexed So I don't know that I'll make WL this year. But I will try my hardest to grow those 8 inches back there
> 
> The first 3 pictures are from 1/4/13. The last 2 are from 12/31/11.
> 
> I was pretty neglectful the last 6 months of 2012, so I fared better than I thought I would. I got a 1 in trim in June 2012 and a .5 in. trim last week, so I am getting average growth/retention overall everywhere but my nape. My nape tangles the most (SSK city), even though it is the loosest part of my head (3c). I have to pay special attention to that area from now on.



LilMissSunshine5 when you say average, the average is 3" per yr anything over that is great. I only grow 3" per yr. I have grown to except it. I know I use to grow faster when I was younger not because I was measuring my hair back then but because I would cut my hair all the time and within 2 yrs it would be back and this time when I cut my hair it was not back as fast and once I learned about measuring I figured it out what was going  on. and I am not talking about in just one area I am talking about over all my hair it grows the 3" or just a little in sides.


----------



## Nix08

Going strong with my water intake and scalp massages. ..I'm proud of me


----------



## SmilingElephant

If only i could keep ppls hands out of my hair!!!!!

I had a girl this morning...i dont know her like that....come up and touch my head while complimenting me...i kinda ducked but she caught me off guard, and then almost every single day, somebody has to "boing" one of my curls while im working at my desk.

I wont lie...yesterday was hilarious...this girl comes up and put her hand in my hair, caressed it, talkin bout....let me touch your hair so my babies can have hair like you... she's pregnant...but i know her like that...i just fell out laughing.

I dont really get mad but it does get annoying after a while.

Okay...vent over


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant girl that's crazy... but you know I am touchy like that. I will put my hands in someone hair in a min. lol 

I still hanging in there.I am trying not to think about it so much this yr. ll try to hold out for 6 months before I do another length ck. But I now that I can not go without doing henna. It is not about my curls loosening anymore it is what my hair needs. Plus I have gotten so grey since I started henna. My color is the bomb though.


----------



## Cherry89

SmilingElephant lol. Thats why I love keeping my hair in Bun, no show, no tell. LOL.

Did a co-wash with Vo5 mixed with olive oil. Massaged scalp for a couple of minutes. Applied Aussie 3 min as a leave in. Did the loc method and sealed with Softee mango butter in a bun and barbie pins.

Still taking my Spring valley HSN and Vibrant Health Green Drink. Im also been doing well with my water intake


----------



## SmilingElephant

Even if i do put it in a bun...ppl still gravitate toward it

Idk...i LOVE my curls tho....i want to be at least APL curly someday. I would like to have a longer curly ponytail...its a shoulder length ponytail now....in fact i need to take a pic to be sure....i looked yesterday in the mirror while my hair was airdrying and my curls were reaching below shoulder length in the back.

I cannot believe my hair has grown so much!!

I told my SO that im gonna try to grow my hair to my behind...straightened out...just so i can have a long curly ponytail...lol! He just laughed it off lol.

But then i said....i almost did it before i chopped my hair off. He was like "dont cut your hair!!" Lol!!! Men!


----------



## Cherry89

SmilingElephant
^^Congrats on the growth! Are you trying to shoot past WSL once you get there?
I do the twist bun, when I twist it around and bun with barbie pins. U can tell I have good hair, but still can't tell that its long. Your buns must be the big, curly ones??.. lol. I wish my bun would look like that, but since I'm relaxed, it dosen't.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanks idk if i want WL curly hair....i think the most id want to be is BSL curly. My hair is already pushing MBL straightened....so i think i'd need to be HL to scrape BSL curly....i'm not sure.

I say that bc, the longer my hair gets, the more my curls droop. So idk....the most i'd grow to is HL straight. I dont want too much hair...although some ppl think i have too much hair right now.
But who knows....one day i might want WL curly since i wear it curly anyway.

And yeah...my buns are huge and curly...ive tried to make smaller buns..it just doesnt work. My hair chews and swallows Bobbie pins.


----------



## Nix08

Cherry89 have you tried a banana clip bun?   Even on relaxed hair you can get a big juicy bun


----------



## Cherry89

Nix08, Thanks!! I will look into it. Never heard of them.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> Cherry89 have you tried a banana clip bun?   Even on relaxed hair you can get a big juicy bun



U just made me remember i have banana clips!


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant Don't forget pics!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to try cowashing again.  i bought some Tresemme Naturals today to cowash with.  that stuff saved my life during my protein overload phase.  i just washed my hair two days ago.  i just need to put some moisture back into my hair.  i used wen replenishing spray and it made my hair really dry.


----------



## NJoy

I need a "keep your hands out of you hair challenge". Sheesh. Being newly natural, it's hard to leave my hair alone. I'm amazed at my shrinkage so, I keep pulling it to remind myself of my length. And loving my curlies and waves in the shower makes me want to hop in front of a mirror and play in my hair. HIH really is a disease and I need to get over it quick! 

I'm gonna try to abstain from length checking until the end of March. Already I know that's gonna be hard for me. I already know.  But, I'll try it. If not, I'll at least try to hold out til the end of this month and work my way up to quarterly.

*off to search for a "no length check challenge".


----------



## SmilingElephant

Tomorrow is my wash day!!  im gonna shampoo with Baba de Caracol shampoo...detangle with the rinse...DC with Eden Bodyworks deep conditioner.

Ive been detangling all week so i shouldnt have too much tangling issues.

I feel if i plan my wash day...i'll be more up to deep conditioning my hair. Haven't missed a week so far this year


----------



## SmilingElephant

Banana clip experiment number one.






Not feeling it but ill wear it. Its still wet, it will shrink up into a mohawk later lol


----------



## Cherry89

^^^ Thats cute, need to get me some. 

Update: did a sulfur/olive oil mix massaged on my scalp. Doing a cowash/dc tonight.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I stuck a flower in it


----------



## Cherry89

You reminded to get some more flowers, I love them on up-dos and buns.

Did a length check, I doubt I got any growth from Dec. 22 to now, but hey.. I was bored.. lol.. I do notice I get major shrinkage after washing..


----------



## SmilingElephant

Looking fly Ms. Cherry! Your hair looks good! I think u will be WL before u know it!


----------



## Charla

So since we're in the final year of the challenge, are we going to have quarterly check ins or something like that?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Idk...how do you all wanna do it?


----------



## Cherry89

*SmilingElephant, Thank you! I'm praying I do hit WSL this year, with minimal breakage. Well at least my longest layer. ( yes, My hair is layered, hate it and love it at the same time, lol)
And the quarterly check-ins are fine with me  
I notice some people do get one inch a month.*


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant looking good 
I agree Cherry89 you'll be wl in no time

Charla quarterly is a good idea or even the half-way mark. ..


----------



## Charla

SmilingElephant said:


> Idk...how do you all wanna do it?


 
Quarterly would keep me on track best!


----------



## SmilingElephant

You know what....im so stupid! Lol!
I was just sitting here trying to calculate how long ive been natural......

And it just dawned on me that today is my 2 year Curlyversary! It was an Afroversary last year....but its more on the curly side...so....

HAPPY CURLYVERSARY TO ME!!!! :reddancer:

I big chopped on January 12, 2011 after an 8 month transition....so i have 2 years and 8 months worth of newgrowth on my head.

That was too funny to me


----------



## SmilingElephant

Quarterly sounds good to me too...

So our length checks will be:

March 30
June 30
September 30
December 30


----------



## Cherry89

Nix08, Thanks hun! 
SmilingElephant, Lol, Congrats lady!! Happy Curlversary! lol.. You was soo much in luv with ya hair, time just flew by..


----------



## Cherry89

yay! Mar 30, is right around the corner from my 18 week strecth, perfect timing SmilingElephant, lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Cherry89 said:


> Nix08, Thanks hun!
> SmilingElephant, Lol, Congrats lady!! Happy Curlversary! lol.. You was soo much in luv with ya hair, time just flew by..



Lol! Okay?? 

Ive been absolutely loving my hair...im still trying to learn how to style it...but besides that, i looooooooove my curls! Sometimes i look in the mirror and boing em to my heart's content! 

I was just trying to search Pokahontas regimen, we have similar hair...but i have ALWAYS been a fan of hers. 

But i like my lil regimen....its provocatively simple lol


----------



## Cherry89

^^^ Thats awesome, Im glad  your loving your naturale, I want to go natural, but Im so scared.. lol. My natural hair is realllllly thick.. And I haven't been fully natural since I was 6-7 years old ( yes, my mom used the white crack real early, boooooo..lol)

Just wanted to post the pic of my protective style I will be wearing 99% of the time until prob middle of the year*,I didn't use any hair material, just twisted my real hair in a circular motion and bunned and pinned *


----------



## jesusislove1526

My first set of mini braids for the year, french braided.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I stuck a flower in it
> 
> View attachment 188699


 
the curls look better dry.


----------



## Shadiyah

Cherry89 said:


> You reminded to get some more flowers, I love them on up-dos and buns.
> 
> Did a length check, I doubt I got any growth from Dec. 22 to now, but hey.. I was bored.. lol.. I do notice I get major shrinkage after washing..


 
can we say almost there!!!


----------



## NJoy

I think I'm gonna trim a bit tonight. No reason other than it seems like a good thing to do and I'm bored.


----------



## SmilingElephant

See...when wet, my curls are about collarbone length. I have a strand in the back that hangs to almost APL. 







I guess WL curly wouldn't be too far off, huh? I feel like it would take eons to get there! But im not cutting my hair again...so i guess I'd eventually get there lol !


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I need to wash my hair tonight since I was too lazy this weekend to do it. Im going to do an oil rinse, a protein treatment and a deep conditioning treatment and then right back into a protective style


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

My hair is still flat ironed, so I have nothing to add to the thread  I think I might try to a flexirod set on my hair before I go back to my curls...I don't know if it will hold well, but I'm bored, so it is something to do. 

I know Shadiyah said she gets an average of 3" per year and other stuff that I have read said the average is 6", so I am wondering what you ladies average per year? I think I am somewhere in the middle. I don't truly know because when I started my HHJ, I was transitioning and then chopped 11 months later. Since then, I haven't measured methodically, so I don't have an accurate measure across multiple years...only thing I do know is that I typically have a fall/early growth spurt. I am wondering if WL in 2013 is even mathematically possible for me


----------



## jesusislove1526

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I know Shadiyah said she gets an average of 3" per year and other stuff that I have read said the average is 6", so I am wondering what you ladies average per year? I think I am somewhere in the middle. I don't truly know because when I started my HHJ, I was transitioning and then chopped 11 months later. Since then, I haven't measured methodically, so I don't have an accurate measure across multiple years...only thing I do know is that I typically have a fall/early growth spurt. I am wondering if WL in 2013 is even mathematically possible for me



I average about 5" a year I think, because in March it will be 3 years since my last relaxer and my hair should be at or around 15" then.


----------



## SmilingElephant

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> My hair is still flat ironed, so I have nothing to add to the thread  I think I might try to a flexirod set on my hair before I go back to my curls...I don't know if it will hold well, but I'm bored, so it is something to do.
> 
> I know Shadiyah said she gets an average of 3" per year and other stuff that I have read said the average is 6", so I am wondering what you ladies average per year? I think I am somewhere in the middle. I don't truly know because when I started my HHJ, I was transitioning and then chopped 11 months later. Since then, I haven't measured methodically, so I don't have an accurate measure across multiple years...only thing I do know is that I typically have a fall/early growth spurt. I am wondering if WL in 2013 is even mathematically possible for me



I think i get the average 6 inches. I started at APL at the beginning of last year and landed on scraping MBL by December. So i believe thats 6 to 8 inches in a year for me. I admit my hair does grow pretty fast. I was looking at pics of my hair from when i big chopped to now...its amazing how much it grew...but it felt like forever!


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> My hair is still flat ironed, so I have nothing to add to the thread  I think I might try to a flexirod set on my hair before I go back to my curls...I don't know if it will hold well, but I'm bored, so it is something to do.
> 
> I know Shadiyah said she gets an average of 3" per year and other stuff that I have read said the average is 6", so I am wondering what you ladies average per year? I think I am somewhere in the middle. I don't truly know because when I started my HHJ, I was transitioning and then chopped 11 months later. Since then, I haven't measured methodically, so I don't have an accurate measure across multiple years...only thing I do know is that I typically have a fall/early growth spurt. I am wondering if WL in 2013 is even mathematically possible for me


 
LilMissSunshine5 when you say mathematically impossible what is the length of your strands? and how far to your waist from where you hair falls now? let's not give up hope yet.
I know that I need 6" to my waist and I have only been adveraging 3" in these past 4 yrs. but don't get me wrong I would love to be 3" above waist length but sure like to make it though. 

I am back to co washing everyday just because I like fresh curls and if I leave my hair in a twist or ponytails my curls in the front will end up too straight. 

I say all this and I am about to henna my hair again lol


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Shadiyah- My nape is a little over 10" and the rest of my hair is 13". So I need 18-18.5" to be WL. I would have to get 8" in my nape area to even be grazing it, which is why I said it may not be possible. But it is entirely possible for the rest of my hair to achieve 18", so I will consider that my realistic goal for now  That would be awesome to achieve that because my hair has never been that long! My unicorn goal is still grazing WLby December 31st


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @Shadiyah- My nape is a little over 10" and the rest of my hair is 13". So I need 18-18.5" to be WL. I would have to get 8" in my nape area to even be grazing it, which is why I said it may not be possible. But it is entirely possible for the rest of my hair to achieve 18", so I will consider that my realistic goal for now  That would be awesome to achieve that because my hair has never been that long! My unicorn goal is still grazing WLby December 31st


 
LilMissSunshine5 now I am I really want to know how many one this thread right now that have waist length what are their numbers. I want to know what is the length number of their hair especially in the nape area. I know everyone'e number will not be the same but since I am comfortable with the numbers now I want to know since you know that you need 18 and I just know that I need 6 more inches. so mines is about 19 I guess because my nape I think is 12 1/2" and I said I need 6 more inches wow we are almost there I am excited. 

Please can yall reach out to us with numbers


----------



## Shadiyah

Chelz vmerie can you please give us your numbers in the back of your hair???


----------



## ImanAdero

I just measured. There is NO WAY I will make WL this year lololol

Waist length for me is 19.5 inches from my nape, I'm roughly at 12 now. 

I WILL need trim... But I wouldn't mind getting 4-5 inches this year. If I do that then I'll be pretty close for next year. 

And at least I'll definitively be MBL by the end of this year... Which is okay with me. 

I'm just in here for fun lol


----------



## vmerie

Shadiyah said:


> Chelz vmerie can you please give us your numbers in the back of your hair???



Shadiyah  Hey lady!  I just measured and WL for me is 19.75 inches more or less.  I am 5'7 if that matters.  I have been maintaining my hair at the same length for years so I can't say at what rate my hair grows but I can definitely say it's more than 3 inches.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Added silica to my vitamin mix. Maybe this will help boost my hair growth. I really want to try bamboo tea.


----------



## Shadiyah

vmerie said:


> @Shadiyah Hey lady! I just measured and WL for me is 19.75 inches more or less. I am 5'7 if that matters. I have been maintaining my hair at the same length for years so I can't say at what rate my hair grows but I can definitely say it's more than 3 inches.


 vmerie is that the length of your hair now? I think we are around the same in what we need to make waist it maybe off by 1/2" or so but that is it.


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> I just measured. There is NO WAY I will make WL this year lololol
> 
> Waist length for me is 19.5 inches from my nape, I'm roughly at 12 now.
> 
> I WILL need trim... But I wouldn't mind getting 4-5 inches this year. If I do that then I'll be pretty close for next year.
> 
> And at least I'll definitively be MBL by the end of this year... Which is okay with me.
> 
> I'm just in here for fun lol


 
ImanAdero you know that is how I feel I will just be glad to be at my longest and only 3" away from it. lol I just thought of something as I was typing. if I only get 3" it will be yet another whole yr for me to make it to wl lol.


----------



## Channy31

nice protective style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_jeq1dZiqU


I've heard and seen on youtube that many gurus don't wash their hair as often as I do. They leave it up to a month! So i'm trying it, I doubt I'll manage a month but my aim is three weeks.

The reason I'm trying this is because:
1. I flat iron everytime I wash
2. It will encourage me to seal and moisturise
3. I want to start wearing my hair down more

What do you guys think?
advice?

- I normally wash my hair once every 5 days
- Im on day 7


----------



## Channy31

QueenAmaka said:


> Added silica to my vitamin mix. Maybe this will help boost my hair growth. I really want to try bamboo tea.



Do you find vitamins make a difference?

Ive been looking it up and appranetly most vitamins just extend your 'growing phase' of hair which surely just means less shedding?

Im so wary to put man made expensive pills in my body


----------



## vmerie

Shadiyah said:


> vmerie is that the length of your hair now? I think we are around the same in what we need to make waist it maybe off by 1/2" or so but that is it.



No I am not WL yet.  Not sure how off I am.  My hair is in loose twists at the moment.  I'll measure again once I take them out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MixedGirl said:


> nice protective style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_jeq1dZiqU
> 
> I've heard and seen on youtube that many gurus don't wash their hair as often as I do. They leave it up to a month! So i'm trying it, I doubt I'll manage a month but my aim is three weeks.
> 
> The reason I'm trying this is because:
> 1. I flat iron everytime I wash
> 2. It will encourage me to seal and moisturise
> 3. I want to start wearing my hair down more
> 
> What do you guys think?
> advice?
> 
> - I normally wash my hair once every 5 days
> - Im on day 7



I think you can do it, I just was watching YouTube and the girl was waist length and she use to wash her frequently and said she will go a month and she said what makes it easier is not putting too much product and she showed after a month that her scalp was still healthy and flake free and no buildup and she did dry roller sets and they came out with so much body but she doesn't moisturize after she has deep conditioned her hair after her wash, she uses straight grape seed oil nightly and puts seran wrap at the the ends of her at night in two braids and puts on a scarf and her roller sets are the BOMB! And if I'm not mistaken she said she is going to try for 6 months, that sounds like a bit much but she says her hair thrives on not washing it as much


----------



## Charla

Lilmama1011 said:


> I think you can do it, I just was watching YouTube and the girl was waist length and she use to wash her frequently and said she will go a month and she said what makes it easier is not putting too much product and she showed after a month that her scalp was still healthy and flake free and no buildup and she did dry roller sets and they came out with so much body but she doesn't moisturize after she has deep conditioned her hair after her wash, she uses straight grape seed oil nightly and puts seran wrap at the the ends of her at night in two braids and puts on a scarf and her roller sets are the BOMB! And if I'm not mistaken she said she is going to try for 6 months, that sounds like a bit much but she says her hair thrives on not washing it as much


Lilmama1011do you have a link?
@


----------



## Lilmama1011

Charla said:


> Lilmama1011do you have a link?
> @



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7_G7xxf7k


----------



## Channy31

Lilmama1011 said:


> I think you can do it, I just was watching YouTube and the girl was waist length and she use to wash her frequently and said she will go a month and she said what makes it easier is not putting too much product and she showed after a month that her scalp was still healthy and flake free and no buildup and she did dry roller sets and they came out with so much body but she doesn't moisturize after she has deep conditioned her hair after her wash, she uses straight grape seed oil nightly and puts seran wrap at the the ends of her at night in two braids and puts on a scarf and her roller sets are the BOMB! And if I'm not mistaken she said she is going to try for 6 months, that sounds like a bit much but she says her hair thrives on not washing it as much



Interesting! Thank you very much for this!


----------



## Channy31

So my hair needed refreshing so I flexi rod set my hair into loose curls last night. As I brushed through one of the sections I got SO much breakage which I was so u[set about, so I put some aphogee treatment on and some keracare oil on it and in the other sections their was no breakage at all. And the flexi set came out really well into loose curls which I love.

The problem I have with the whole 'trying to not wash my hair' mini challenge is that as a uni student in England I go out on nights out a few times a week, a few days ago was a social (night out) for the cheerleaders when I got home I was so tired that I didnt do much with my hair and it got very matted  not good.

Currently on day 11


----------



## Kerryann

I gave up I am not seeing WL until next year sometime lol I just made apl December. Maybe being preggers will give me a boost.....yeah right 

This will be my goal next year....throwing in the towel I will keep watching this thread


----------



## Evolving78

Kerryann said:


> I gave up I am not seeing WL until next year sometime lol I just made apl December. Maybe being preggers will give me a boost.....yeah right
> 
> This will be my goal next year....throwing in the towel I will keep watching this thread



Kerryann
i think you can still make it or come very close!  pregnancy ain't doing jack for me, but maybe it will give you a boost.  your hair is so nice, and looks healthy!  i wouldn't give up!  

you are going to have some growth spurts during the spring and summer.

stick to what is working and just let it happen!  i can't wait to see your progress by the summer!


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to cowash and dc again.  i plan on flat ironing today.  i need something to lift my spirits up.

i may not make WL at the end of the year, but i better be close to it!


----------



## Kerryann

shortdub78 said:


> Kerryann
> i think you can still make it or come very close!  pregnancy ain't doing jack for me, but maybe it will give you a boost.  your hair is so nice, and looks healthy!  i wouldn't give up!
> 
> you are going to have some growth spurts during the spring and summer.
> 
> stick to what is working and just let it happen!  i can't wait to see your progress by the summer!



shortdub thank you very much. Girl the growth spurts I don't really notice. Last week i braided my hair and this will be my go to style until lets say 2 months after baby so that will help with retention I guess. 
I can't wait to see progress also lol


----------



## afrochique

Checking in. I haven't worn my hair completely straight since my Sept. relaxer. I stretched one side of my hair and it seems I am heading to MBL!  
I wish my layers would grow out, though. I'd like to have the same length when I comb my hair back.


----------



## Seamonster

Most of my hair was chin length on my last check. I have one layer that is maybe a few inches from BSB. Hoping that layer hits WL this year.

I am doing so much of nothing to get there. 
1. No heat
2. Finger combing
3. Tea/acv/aloe vera
4. vitamins
5. Low manipulation protective styles all year. 
6. Minimal trims  I love my fresh cut ends.

Kerryann My waist is 7 inches from apl, so I got to fight for this. I think you can do it.


----------



## Channy31

Day 13 of 'no wash/ wash less' challenege

On day 11 I felt that I NEEDED to wash my hair by day 14, because my hair just didnt look great. But Last night I detangled with organix coconut anti-breakage serum (for protein) and kera care oil (for moisture) and I had no breakage. I then put my hair in two bantu knots and have woken up with lovely loose waves! yay!

Going to attempt another few days and see what happens.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i am bsl on my  longest layers (my hair grows in layers)and i subscribed to this challenge à year à go.

im not really posting because im.having doubts of my hair reaching wl this year. 

 anyway my latest pics december : 
im natural (and might no longer be if i hit my final goal wl)...








my waist  is not that far but retainig this fine hair is not that easy .

sorry but i still havent found à way ti.get pics straight from this cell phone.


----------



## Nix08

coolsista-paris I have fine hair also...but I have complete faith that you'll make it to WL  Count the inches you need to get there and measure that against your growth rate.


----------



## Shadiyah

coolsista-paris said:


> i am bsl on my longest layers (my hair grows in layers)and i subscribed to this challenge à year à go.
> 
> im not really posting because im.having doubts of my hair reaching wl this year.
> 
> anyway my latest pics december :
> im natural (and might no longer be if i hit my final goal wl)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 190767
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190769
> 
> my waste is not that far but retainig this fine hair is not that easy .
> 
> sorry but i still havent found à way ti.get pics straight from this cell phone.


 
you have to turn your cell phone around when you take a pic that is what makes the pic twisted.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I see you sneaking over to the other side lol hey with the rinses everday trying to make it to HL.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol! Im determined! Ot started to warm up so i was co washing more often.  But now its cold again  

Im trying to use up products. Im gonna replace my deep conditioners soon. Ive been using Dominican products almost everyday and i see a good difference in my hair.  my curls are happier!


----------



## Nix08

Shadiyah twist it which direction as I'm having issues posting pics too...not that I post many but still.  Turn it with the top facing right or turn the phone with the back facing you?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

NJoy- Did you end up trimming?


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

coolsista-paris, Seamonster, Kerryann- Let's not give up yall! Stranger things have happened  Even if we don't make it, we can get darn close...my goal is to make this my best growth/retention year I have ever had! Let's go ladies


----------



## NJoy

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @NJoy- Did you end up trimming?


 
LilMissSunshine5

Yup.   I'm not sure how good of a job I did tho since I didn't straighten it to trim.  But, I was hair bored and wanted to do something so, fresh ends sounded like a good idea.  I trimmed my hair in twists.  Um, when will I learn?   Hopefully it will look fine.  But since I'm not planning to wear my hair straight anytime soon, I'm good. *shrugs*


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 said:


> Shadiyah twist it which direction as I'm having issues posting pics too...not that I post many but still.  Turn it with the top facing right or turn the phone with the back facing you?



Nix08 I think for you to take a pic that is straight up and down you have to have the phone straight up like you were looking at the screen and if you want a pic of your hair the camera should be facing the hair but you will have to make sure that you keep the phone upright. if this makes any since. I do it in the mirror so you can see what you are doing and see where the button is.


----------



## QueenAmaka

MixedGirl said:


> Do you find vitamins make a difference?
> 
> Ive been looking it up and appranetly most vitamins just extend your 'growing phase' of hair which surely just means less shedding?
> 
> Im so wary to put man made expensive pills in my body



MixedGirl

Sorry, just saw this. I think the vitamins make a huge difference especially when I am consistent. My problem is being consistent. I get great results when I take vitamins and use sulfur oil. With the vitamins it seems like my hair grows in thicker and faster. There are lots of vitamins under $20. I started off taking just biotin and msm and those 2 made a huge difference.


----------



## Shadiyah

I rocked a bun today and I am going to try to do it until I can't take it anymore.


----------



## ImanAdero

Hair is in my usual before washing French braids pinned up. 

I took outta twists and need to figure out what to try next with my hair. Possibly mini braids? Some way to leave my hair the heck alone. Maybe a two strand flat twist style...


----------



## coolsista-paris

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> coolsista-paris, Seamonster, Kerryann- Let's not give up yall! Stranger things have happened  Even if we don't make it, we can get darn close...my goal is to make this my best growth/retention year I have ever had! Let's go ladies



i really hope that strange thing happens to us!  would be GREAT!! 

all right. ill keep some hope on wl and cross fingers,toes,hair,clothes lol . pleaaaaase by december lettre me.be near wl. at least.near it.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Shadiyah said:


> I rocked a bun today and I am going to try to do it until I can't take it anymore.



ive been buning for like 9 months. thats mainly for work. but its fine for lazy me


----------



## Shadiyah

coolsista-paris said:


> ive been buning for like 9 months. thats mainly for work. but its fine for lazy me



coolsista-paris how much growth have you seen in this time? I am hoping to get more growth than I normally do.


----------



## Channy31

QueenAmaka said:


> MixedGirl
> 
> Sorry, just saw this. I think the vitamins make a huge difference especially when I am consistent. My problem is being consistent. I get great results when I take vitamins and use sulfur oil. With the vitamins it seems like my hair grows in thicker and faster. There are lots of vitamins under $20. I started off taking just biotin and msm and those 2 made a huge difference.



Thanks, Im just a bit wary.
Going to start with improving my diet before I take any vitamins


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> coolsista-paris how much growth have you seen in this time? I am hoping to get more growth than I normally do.



Ive bunned for over a year, only now am I wearing my hair down.
My hair grew like 7.5inches (but Ive always thought my hair grows fast) I don't think the bunning made it faster it just helped retain length. Plus I needed to due to the amount of heat I used on my hair last year


----------



## coolsista-paris

Shadiyah said:


> coolsista-paris how much growth have you seen in this time? I am hoping to get more growth than I normally do.



longest layers at apl in march 2012 and in december after à good dust longest layers were at bsl. 

i have à long back im tall.
but this year 2012 was my best retention since 2008. i added dusting about every 3 months and i only bunned like 6 days à week. on days off i wore it.looser but always up.
i.think i.wore my hair down only like 20 times thé year (when straightened)


----------



## coolsista-paris

MixedGirl said:


> Ive bunned for over a year, only now am I wearing my hair down.
> My hair grew like 7.5inches (but Ive always thought my hair grows fast) I don't think the bunning made it faster it just helped retain length. Plus I needed to due to the amount of heat I used on my hair last year



thats some really good retention. i.have trouble retaining as.my hair is.fine. but i retain way better now. thé pics help me to realise that yes it grows.


----------



## Channy31

coolsista-paris said:


> thats some really good retention. i.have trouble retaining as.my hair is.fine. but i retain way better now. thé pics help me to realise that yes it grows.



Thank you, had to chop about an inch and a half off though because my ends were thin and I had had a dodgy haircut which made my layers so uneven


----------



## coolsista-paris

i just put dc on my damp hair. its my reggie. gonna keep it overnight.

my 2 staple dcs : 

-apoghee 2 min (yup my hair loooves protein)
-franck provost ceramid

i mixed both tonight. putting the ceramid condit on my ends.



View attachment 191121


----------



## coolsista-paris

MixedGirl said:


> Thank you, had to chop about an inch and a half off though because my ends were thin and I had had a dodgy haircut which made my layers so uneven



as long as you've cought up its all fine now.  
ill let my layers grow and just keep up with dusting


----------



## Shadiyah

I think you both have talked me into it. especially since I am started not to feel well. I will measure now


----------



## SmilingElephant

I took my time today and shampooed, thoroughly finger detangled, and deep conditioned my hair. My curls were popping today 

I used up my Eden Bodyworks deep conditioner today so I'll soon be replacing it with a Dominican deep conditioner. I might buy La Bomba. Im not sure.


----------



## NJoy

Trying to talk myself into an overnight DC.  I'm feeling a little under the weather and have to peel myself outta this bed first.  But, I'd like to treat my hair to something nice since it's been treating me so well.


----------



## Channy31

How do people minimise hair breakage when detangling?


----------



## Evolving78

MixedGirl said:


> How do people minimise hair breakage when detangling?



i use my fingers.  a comb or brush just isn't my friend, relaxed or natural.

i had one small broken hair applying conditioner to my hair with my fingers.  now i am finger detangling and smoothing my hair and no breakage so far.  i tee-shirt dried to remove most of the moisture and applied my argan oil first and then my cream leave-in.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MixedGirl said:


> How do people minimise hair breakage when detangling?




I haven't yet


----------



## Channy31

shortdub78 said:


> i use my fingers.  a comb or brush just isn't my friend, relaxed or natural.
> 
> i had one small broken hair applying conditioner to my hair with my fingers.  now i am finger detangling and smoothing my hair and no breakage so far.  i tee-shirt dried to remove most of the moisture and applied my argan oil first and then my cream leave-in.



thanks! finger detangling it is!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I finger detangle.  No breakage. 


Here's an update:









Im excited that my hair grows down! I was playing with it today in the mirror and my curls have SWANG! I love the feeling of the few strands touching my back. 

Can't wait to have longer curls! Im obsessed with long curly hair now


----------



## Channy31

Trying the LOC method tonight! see what happens.

Can't wait to wash my hair wednesday!


----------



## Channy31

OMG the LOC method is great!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I finger detangle. No breakage.
> 
> 
> Here's an update:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191693
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191695
> 
> Im excited that my hair grows down! I was playing with it today in the mirror and my curls have SWANG! I love the feeling of the few strands touching my back.
> 
> Can't wait to have longer curls! Im obsessed with long curly hair now


 

you go girl with the SWANG!!


----------



## Shadiyah

you know SmilingElephant every time you start talking about your curls I start longing to come out of my bun and do a wash n go.


----------



## Channy31

Don't know if im crazy/ being stupid/ getting overly excited
But THINK my hair has grown an inch in a month?

I have recently been doing things in an attempt to improve my hair growth but this can't be true. I think its hard to be accurate after only one month so I will continue what I am doing and check again next month.

I hope im right though!


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I broke down and brought Philip Kingsley Scalp Tonic. I was looking at the back of my hair I seen some spots that look like it was thinning around my crown. and I started freaking out and I know nothing is going on because I had every test there is to have because of my illness. 

Maybe this will help me with the boost I need to make it to WL. anyone heard anything about this tonic Philip Kingsley Scalp Tonic


----------



## dollface0023

My hair is braided up currently and I'm trying to keep it that way for the next 2 months. I plan on taking my braids down for about a week then re-braid my hair for another 3 months. 

If I'm not waist length by then I give up!!


----------



## ItsMeFre

dollface0023 said:
			
		

> My hair is braided up currently and I'm trying to keep it that way for the next 2 months. I plan on taking my braids down for about a week then re-braid my hair for another 3 months.
> 
> If I'm not waist length by then I give up!!



I feel ya on this! If I don't make at least grazing waist length in 2013 idk what I'm going to do!


----------



## dollface0023

ItsMeFre said:


> I feel ya on this! If I don't make at least grazing waist length in 2013 idk what I'm going to do!


 
I really feel like my hair has been this length for the longest!! I might have to try vitamins or some kind of hair growth voodoo to jump start my growth...


----------



## ImanAdero

Bought the half wig Tammy... And I LOVE it! 


This just seems like it may become a "go to" thing. Love love love it!


----------



## AlexandriaKiera

I don't have much to update other than my hair is now officially bsl and 13 inches. Wl for me is 18 inches


----------



## mayoo

*Can I join????*

I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread sooner! 

Current length: BSL (15 inches) 
Current goal: WL (approx. 20 inches)


----------



## Nix08

I've got 5" to go...I wish I could get an inch a month


----------



## bebezazueta

Nix08 said:


> I've got 5" to go...I wish I could get an inch a month



All you need is a half inch a month & focus on retaining it all & you're there lady!


----------



## Nix08

bebezazueta You're right but I'm feeling really greedy and impatient


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Last night I did a hot oil treatment with EVOO and Mustard Oil, followed by a henna, Amla, Shikakai and Orange treatment, topped off with a trim and my hair is feeling fabulous today. I cant keep my hands out of my hair. I'm hoping to put in a protective style tonight or tomorrow to leave in for 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Shadiyah

mayoo said:


> *Can I join????*
> 
> I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread sooner!
> 
> Current length: BSL (15 inches)
> Current goal: WL (approx. 20 inches)



mayoo Welcome!!! you are not too late.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just rinse out a dc that I kept in for like 18hrs and my hair feel greats.


----------



## Taishan

I feel like I've been hovering above MBL for the longest. Hopefulyy when I relax it next month I will finally get past that point.


----------



## Diva_Esq

Still bunning, braiding, twisting my way to more layers at WL! HHG ladies!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Welcome newbies!!!

Idk where my hair length really is right now...trying to hold out until March or April to do a length check. 

Im gonna have to start bunning bc ppl at work are always tugging on my curls  its getting annoying now.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome newbies!!!
> 
> Idk where my hair length really is right now...trying to hold out until March or April to do a length check.
> 
> Im gonna have to start bunning bc ppl at work are always tugging on my curls  its getting annoying now.



seriously that is crazy... I thought they have all touch already don't they know there are no more freebies


----------



## Nix08

Despite my impatience and greed my hair IS starting to FEEL long...I also find I need a touch more product to get an even distribution lately


----------



## Nightingale

I did a length check last night and was disappointed that I hadn't seen a huge amount of growth. Then I reminded myself that it had only been a month. LOL! 

My hair is holding up pretty well with the rollersetting and daily M&Sing, so I plan to keep it up. If I want to reach WL this year I can't have a single setback.


----------



## vmerie

I trimmed this past weekend and did a thorough detangling with a comb.  I've been finger detangling for the most part but that doesn't do a thorough job.  I'll probably start detangling with a comb at least once a month now.  I have also been using Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Conditioning Milk to moisturize daily.  It's ok I guess but I will not be buying it again when it is done.  I also purchased Laila Ali Hair Dryer for my deep conditioning.  My hair felt so great when I applied heat to my DC.  Not sure why I was holding out on that goodness!


----------



## Channy31

Wash day today, have to say I love macadamia oil deep repair mask.
My hair is feeling fab!

And had an inch/ close to an inch of growth this month! I think..


----------



## coolsista-paris

Nightingale said:


> I did a length check last night and was disappointed that I hadn't seen a huge amount of growth. Then I reminded myself that it had only been a month. LOL!
> 
> My hair is holding up pretty well with the rollersetting and daily M&Sing, so I plan to keep it up. If I want to reach WL this year I can't have a single setback.



just like me.  i was thinking "man,nothing has happended,same place"....
of course : it was just 2 months.


----------



## Shadiyah

I slept overnight in a dc and my hair feels great. I am falling in love with Giovanni products. I never thought i would love a thin conditioner but it makes my hair feel so good and detangles very good. 

SmilingElephant where are you?????


----------



## coolsista-paris

Shadiyah said:


> I slept overnight in a dc and my hair feels great. I am falling in love with Giovanni products. I never thought i would love a thin conditioner but it makes my hair feel so good and detangles very good.
> 
> SmilingElephant where are you?????



id love to try out giovanni products but...i need to finish everything in the bathroom . ive got LOTS. :-(  i.might give away more products....im.not using them


----------



## Shadiyah

coolsista-paris said:


> id love to try out giovanni products but...i need to finish everything in the bathroom . ive got LOTS. :-( i.might give away more products....im.not using them


 
coolsista-paris oh I got lots of stuff but I just can not stop buying I had been wanting to use it for a long time now. It was so worth the wait.


----------



## bablou00

I used a blow dryer for the first time in three yrs. Three hours later this is what I ended up with. I plan on straightening tomorrow so right now it's up in a high puffy bun. I was so nervous because i haven't worn my hair straight in over three years. I also trimmed an inch off. Definitely needed it. I will post a pic of my hair straightened. I hope to get to midback by the end of the year. I'm on it with my vitamins, juicing, and working out. 



I used grapeseed oil and aveda serum asy products and no leave in conditioner. I didn't want my hair to be weighed down.


----------



## NJoy

bablou00 said:


> I used a blow dryer for the first time in three yrs. Three hours later this is what I ended up with. I plan on straightening tomorrow so right now it's up in a high puffy bun. I was so nervous because i haven't worn my hair straight in over three years. I also trimmed an inch off. Definitely needed it. I will post a pic of my hair straightened. I hope to get to midback by the end of the year. I'm on it with my vitamins, juicing, and working out.
> 
> I used grapeseed oil and aveda serum asy products and no leave in conditioner. I didn't want my hair to be weighed down.



Thickness! Can't wait to see the flat ironed pics. Nice job!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!

Ive been SUPER busy and overwhelmed with work. I think im gonna start looking for a new job soon. I don't like feeling trapped at work and i have big anxiety about going to work every single day. So when i come home i just eat, read and go to bed. 

I have been taking care of my hair. Today is DC day, im gonna wash with my DevaCare No Poo and DC with my SM Deep Treatment Masque and just do a wash n go.

Im gonna clean up my place a little and then make a trip to the library  Im in dire need of a vacation or some time off i feel.like i could just lose it you guys! Ugh!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Ive been SUPER busy and overwhelmed with work. I think im gonna start looking for a new job soon. I don't like feeling trapped at work and i have big anxiety about going to work every single day. So when i come home i just eat, read and go to bed.
> 
> I have been taking care of my hair. Today is DC day, im gonna wash with my DevaCare No Poo and DC with my SM Deep Treatment Masque and just do a wash n go.
> 
> Im gonna clean up my place a little and then make a trip to the library  Im in dire need of a vacation or some time off i feel.like i could just lose it you guys! Ugh!



SmilingElephant ok this is the second job that you started hated getting up for. Have you ever thought about working from home? I use to do it when I was well and you can make a living and you can work when you feel like it and you can go and lay down on your breaks. It is much better for someone that can not stand to be around people for long. 

Here is the website that has a list and the ones I worked for is under call center. www.ratracerebellion.com 

I really hope you feel better. 

and how did your hair turn out??? and when is your next length ck???


----------



## Channy31

Looked at my really old fotki album today and think my hair naturally grows an inch a month, its just my overuse of heat that means I retain less.

My first year at university clearly had a big influence on my hair


----------



## coolsista-paris

MixedGirl said:


> Looked at my really old fotki album today and think my hair naturally grows an inch a month, its just my overuse of heat that means I retain less.
> 
> My first year at university clearly had a big influence on my hair



you are lucky to get an inch per month !stay off of heat for à while and see if things go back Well. retaining those inches per month is gonna get you to wl for sûre.

i.use heat because my.hair is better (.ssk avoided ).


----------



## coolsista-paris

today i did my very first rollerset on my natural hair.
you cant tell on the pic but it came out straight and soft time:

View attachment 192821

then i flat ironned (1pass was enough ) sorry for pic on the side 

View attachment 192827

View attachment 192831


View attachment 192835

sleeping with 6 flexirods (+ à durag)

View attachment 192829

 i also wanted to share this loreal product. it says its à shampoo+ after shampoo at the same time type of thing....
it did leave my hair feeling clean,it was strong (has some protein)and it was soft because i had added castor oil on the hair focusing on the ends. it has great slip so i detangled with it,braided in 8 sections ,added castor oil ,waited 45min then rinsed.
its ceramid + keratin at the same time
...3euros cool ;-) 



View attachment 192833


wow this was à long post lol . sorry


----------



## coolsista-paris

update. after taking down the 6 flexirods i slept with results :



View attachment 192917



View attachment 192919



View attachment 192921

my hair has more volume like this (im à fine haired...)

im at work so....dont mind the outfit ! lol


----------



## Channy31

coolsista-paris said:


> you are lucky to get an inch per month !stay off of heat for à while and see if things go back Well. retaining those inches per month is gonna get you to wl for sûre.
> 
> i.use heat because my.hair is better (.ssk avoided ).



Thanks! I know, it might not be true but pictures don't lie, have heat styled my hair in almost a month!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Shadiyah said:


> coolsista-paris oh I got lots of stuff but I just can not stop buying I had been wanting to use it for a long time now. It was so worth the wait.



you've got the shopping desease !  lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

bablou00 said:


> I used a blow dryer for the first time in three yrs. Three hours later this is what I ended up with. I plan on straightening tomorrow so right now it's up in a high puffy bun. I was so nervous because i haven't worn my hair straight in over three years. I also trimmed an inch off. Definitely needed it. I will post a pic of my hair straightened. I hope to get to midback by the end of the year. I'm on it with my vitamins, juicing, and working out.
> 
> I used grapeseed oil and aveda serum asy products and no leave in conditioner. I didn't want my hair to be weighed down.



wow thats a lot of volume . cool


----------



## Channy31

MixedGirl said:


> Thanks! I know, it might not be true but pictures don't lie, have heat styled my hair in almost a month!



I meant have not


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah thanks mama for that link. When i get my internet set up i am going to apply to as many as possible. I think I'd rather work from home, considering. 

I've just been wearing my regular wash and go. I've been pushing myself to fix up a little more. So i bought some cute headbands that are too small for my big head but i manage to get them on everyday lol










Just my usual. Ive started doing side parts, my hair hangs a little better now that its longer.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im starting to think i wont hit my WL goal by April. :-(

I probably won't make it until June. Its February now and im only about half an inch below my bra strap. But...it is just the beginning of the month. Idk, I'll see.


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> Im starting to think i wont hit my WL goal by April. :-(
> 
> I probably won't make it until June. Its February now and im only about half an inch below my bra strap. But...it is just the beginning of the month. Idk, I'll see.



I'm currently the exact same length, I
We can do it together! How tall are you?


----------



## ImanAdero

Realized this half wig I'm wearing is MBL...


It's not TOO long, but I just know when my own hair is this long it will be an absolute crazy hassle. I'm not going o give up, if anything I want to donate my hair when it gets to waist length... But MAN you don't realize how long Waist length REALLY is until you see it o visualize how long it really is.


----------



## SmilingElephant

MixedGirl said:


> I'm currently the exact same length, I
> We can do it together! How tall are you?



 okay

I am 5'8. But im mostly legs.


----------



## cherishlove

So I'm wigging it until spring summer time been putting in wigs have my hair cornrowed.  Thinking about installing this bohyme hair.

  I went to get my hair cornrowed my hair was a little wet and in a ponytail.  The girl took off my ponytail holder and proceeded to blow dry my hair.  Her eyes got so big.  I thought that was so funny.


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> okay
> 
> I am 5'8. But im mostly legs.



Oh wow lucky you, I'm 5'4 ish


----------



## Shadiyah

well my Philip Kingsley hair tonic got here today. I measured my hair and it is still about 13 and longest hair is a little longer. I want to see how much witch hazel is going to do my hair lol. 

I am back to my wash n go's and trying to work out this frizz... this is why I don't like messing with my hair doing other things.


----------



## NJoy

Went out to my local Indian store and picked up some henna and Vatika oil. It's about that time. Uh, but not tonight.


----------



## MsJamerican

I wont be on here (personal life issues) again after my subscription runs out (this year), so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge. I still plan on making it to WL by years end, I just won't  be able to participate (adding photos, etc.). Good luck to you all.


----------



## Channy31

MsJamerican said:


> I wont be on here (personal life issues) again after my subscription runs out (this year), so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge. I still plan on making it to WL by years end, I just won't  be able to participate (adding photos, etc.). Good luck to you all.



Good luck!


Wash day tomorrow and then going to attempt another 3 week wash day 'stretch'

Although we are going HARD at cheer (im a competitive cheerleader) and it means a lot of sweating (sorry TMI) so I may not be able to stretch it as long but we will see!


For anyone wondering about competitive cheer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhi2BLqMGRY


----------



## Shadiyah

MsJamerican said:


> I wont be on here (personal life issues) again after my subscription runs out (this year), so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge. I still plan on making it to WL by years end, I just won't  be able to participate (adding photos, etc.). Good luck to you all.



I really hope everything works out for you in your personal life. everything is a test.


----------



## mayoo

Just bought an applicator bottle so I can put oil on my scalp. It's so dry and itchy :/


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MsJamerican said:


> I wont be on here (personal life issues) again after my subscription runs out (this year), so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge. I still plan on making it to WL by years end, I just won't  be able to participate (adding photos, etc.). Good luck to you all.




Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way! When stuff happens in my personal life, I realize my hair is just hair


----------



## coolsista-paris

MsJamerican said:


> I wont be on here (personal life issues) again after my subscription runs out (this year), so I am going to have to drop out of this challenge. I still plan on making it to WL by years end, I just won't  be able to participate (adding photos, etc.). Good luck to you all.



good luck to you too. when does your subscription end?


----------



## MsJamerican

coolsista-paris said:


> good luck to you too. when does your subscription end?




Thank You! This coming May


----------



## Channy31

Going to London tonight for a night out and so excited to do my hair, I may out up a picture and do a mini length check.. If thats allowed?


----------



## Channy31

http://tinypic.com/r/34fz4sm/6

Mini length check, my starti length is in my avatar, if you look closely you can see it is just above my bra strap, I'm now like a cm below it

Looks like an inch to me

Please excuse how gross ,my hair looks, it's bed hair and a bit of a mess after a night out last night


----------



## SmilingElephant

Any naturals have a fear that the next time they straighten their hair that they'll need a two inch trim? Thats what i fear. Am i the only one? 

Idk why i just have that fear.


----------



## Shadiyah

working on getting my curls back in order lol I am back to wetting my hair everyday.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SmilingElephant said:


> Any naturals have a fear that the next time they straighten their hair that they'll need a two inch trim? Thats what i fear. Am i the only one?
> 
> Idk why i just have that fear.



i used to have that fear. but i now know that things will go fine. i dont get heat damage ,i use à good heat serum ,i dust every 10-12 weeks.

no problem anymore.


----------



## Nix08

I have to remember that as I get further into my 16 - 18 week relaxer stretch my hair will look shorter and shorter and I'm NOT to panic


----------



## ItsMeFre

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Any naturals have a fear that the next time they straighten their hair that they'll need a two inch trim? Thats what i fear. Am i the only one?
> 
> Idk why i just have that fear.



I don't fear it but I'm pretty sure I'll need to trim. My natural hair splits when it's in it's natural state no matter what I do. Right now it's in braids under a wig but I'm still pretty sure I'll need a trim because they are not braided to the end. It's like I'd rather plan for a trim than not and be shocked and sad if I need one, ya know? Lol


----------



## NJoy

Ok, I'm loving my new protective style.  My hair is twisted up and pulled back into a pony with ends wrapped and tucked under. I've attached a Marley ponytail that I made and covered the attached area with a bow. It looks so natural and hangs around WL+. Or, I bun it into a messy bun and it looks fabulous.

Yep. This is gonna be me for a minute.


----------



## Channy31

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm loving my new protective style.  My hair is twisted up and pulled back into a pony with ends wrapped and tucked under. I've attached a Marley ponytail that I made and covered the attached area with a bow. It looks so natural and hangs around WL+. Or, I bun it into a messy bun and it looks fabulous.
> 
> Yep. This is gonna be me for a minute.



PICS! 
sounds pretty!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I am not sure if I will or not because I don't straighten my hair at all not even for length ck. It is never worth it for me because my hair will not stay that way for a whole day lol. I do long for a rollerset but too lazy to do it. My arms hurt too fast to do it there would not be a problem with air drying since I stay up all night.

I just past my 4yr anniversary this past Dec/Jan and I plan to pay more attention to moisture this yr. I started with co washing more like my old schedule of everyday and if I don't to spray it with aloe vera and vitamin E with a little water mix then using Hairveda whipped creme as my moisturizer.


----------



## Nightingale

I took a progress pic today and I'm very pleased with my growth so far (see sig). It seems like reaching WL before summer will be doable, but full WL will take a bit longer.


----------



## Fine 4s

I think I'm just going to blow dry my hair every three months and trim an inch every three months and search and destroy in the meanwhile...trying to prevent breakage, remove heat damage strands, retain more etc.


----------



## Fine 4s

[USER=45347 said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant[/USER];17861815]Any naturals have a fear that the next time they straighten their hair that they'll need a two inch trim? Thats what i fear. Am i the only one?
> 
> Idk why i just have that fear.



I fear the same which is why I will be trimming an inch every 3 months starting April-July and October with a light blow dry. No more trimming my hair natural.
By the end of the year I won't need to do a big trim and by the end of 2014, I should be full WL hopefully. That was my real goal because I think I'm either a slow grower or 2011 was a bad hair year for me with tons of breakage and heat damage....


----------



## NJoy

Nightingale said:


> I took a progress pic today and I'm very pleased with my growth so far (see sig). It seems like reaching WL before summer will be doable, but full WL will take a bit longer.


 
Yes M'am! You're breathing on WL. You'll be there in no time. Congrats! 



SmilingElephant said:


> Any naturals have a fear that the next time they straighten their hair that they'll need a two inch trim? Thats what i fear. Am i the only one?
> 
> Idk why i just have that fear.


 
No M'am. I try not to expect a negative outcome with anything.

_"For the thing I greatly feared has come upon me,_
_And what I dreaded has happened to me."_ (Job 3:25)




MixedGirl said:


> PICS!
> sounds pretty!


 
Just 'cuz you asked. I tried to take pics that show the texture match and how the pony sits. Ehn. I did the best I could. Njoy!


----------



## NJoy

And while I'm at it, let me show you another Marley look. This is with all my hair bunned and then a Marley braid wrapped around it. I'm digging the Marley, Mon.


----------



## Kerryann

It looks good


----------



## mayoo

I'm setting myself a "Bun until March" Challenge. Wish me luck!


----------



## Channy31

Loving my hair ATM.

It feels so moisturised and nice, my hair has never felt as good as it has lately


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm thinking of getting my hair professionally cornrowed for The end of the month/March. 

I'm tired of looking at this tired bun I've got going on.


----------



## HomesteaderDreams

i want to be waist length curly/unstretched!!! my hair shrinks up to the same length (earlobe length, usually) no matter how long it grows. i am not sure, but i think it is waist length stretched. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ABOUT THIS SHRINKAGE. Please help. Give me some suggestions!


----------



## HomesteaderDreams

By the way, I do have a video up on youtube of my taking my hair down and showing you the length. Please tell me what you think my length and texure is, as I have absolutely no idea!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ofPGuwj_Q


----------



## Shadiyah

hisboo911 said:


> By the way, I do have a video up on youtube of my taking my hair down and showing you the length. Please tell me what you think my length and texure is, as I have absolutely no idea!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ofPGuwj_Q



hisboo911 Your length looks great. I left you a comment but I think you are almost WL


----------



## Shadiyah

hisboo911 said:


> i want to be waist length curly/unstretched!!! my hair shrinks up to the same length (earlobe length, usually) no matter how long it grows. i am not sure, but i think it is waist length stretched. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ABOUT THIS SHRINKAGE. Please help. Give me some suggestions!



hisboo911 you know I love your curls and it does shrink a lot. I think you will have to do what naptural85 and the rest of them do and stretch your hair. that is why they twist their hair every night and pull the twist over the head and pin them down so they will stretch out more. let me see if I can find her link for that one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT2dt6fG8yQ


----------



## HomesteaderDreams

oooh. i'm gonna go lookey!

usually when i want to stretch my hair, i make two plaits on either side of my head. my hair dries out VERY QUICKLY when i braid my hair. i dont know what to do about that, because when i dont braid, my moisture level is fine. also, oil (by itself) dries out my hair badly. does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## HomesteaderDreams

thanks, shadiyah. what is your length?


----------



## Cherry89

Hey, I'm still in. lol. school, work and kids right now, is keeping me busy. Anyways I hope you ladies are doing well. I'm still in my boring bun. Lol. Still co-washing every day or two.. using aussie 3 min, Vo5's and ORS Replenishing conditioner. I've probably grown an inch since last year on Dec 22. I'm still taking my vitamins and green drink. Next length check will be in April when I get a touch up, I'm doing a 16 week stretch!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Ive been bunning it for the last 4 days and my hair is so moisturized and happy. Last Saturday I finally got to washing my hair after 2 weeks of wearing it out. But for the next 2 months I plan on only bunning with 3 cheat days.


----------



## daae

SmilingElephant said:


> Any naturals have a fear that the next time they straighten their hair that they'll need a two inch trim? Thats what i fear. Am i the only one?
> 
> Idk why i just have that fear.



The last time i straightened my hair i had to cut off 3 inches from some of my hair 

Put the flat iron on the hottest temp.


----------



## ImanAdero

hisboo911 said:


> By the way, I do have a video up on youtube of my taking my hair down and showing you the length. Please tell me what you think my length and texure is, as I have absolutely no idea!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ofPGuwj_Q



Your shrinkage is so major! I love it!


----------



## bride91501

Ok, so I finally got myself together...refocused...recommitted....ready to grow some hair again!

I'm pretty sure I had my first real set back last year...my growth seemed to stall and on top of that, I cut off a couple of inches because I wasn't happy with my ends. I wore my hair out WAY too much last year. I'm back on my grind though!

I plan to keep my same regimen - using the DMM to cornrow my hair up under wigs for 4 weeks at a time. MT to my scalp every other night. Cowash every other night. Light PT and DC weekly. Shampoo and henna at braid take down.

I plan to be grazing MBL by my 3 year nappiversary in June, and WL by December. Whoa....that was craaaaaazy to write   

My starting pic (taken last week) is below:


----------



## Shadiyah

hisboo911 said:


> thanks, shadiyah. what is your length?


hisboo911 my length is bra strap. I am trying my best to get to waist length.


----------



## coolsista-paris

yesterday i mixed  castor oil to s curl.....my hair is very moisturized but felt greasy some how. on the next day (today) it felt great and no longer greasy. i feel as if my hair is thicker (castor oil effect i guess).

i need very low manipulation on my thick strands.
when i moosturize and try sealing...hair remaining  in my hands...breakage i thing. so fragile.

thats why i tried castor with scurl and i dont need to seal . its like 2 in 1. 
im gonna finish up the mini mix i made then do it next time with less castor oil.

ps:usually castor is too heavy for my strands but this seems to work Well.
ill be expérimenting ,cool.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey everyone! Just been busy. Went on a mini vacation with my friend so i ended up skipping my DC last week. 

Ive just been mainly co washing almost daily. 

I tried the Loreal Evercurl conditioner and i like it, i love the smell of it. 

Ive been working bogus hours so, that's why I've been gone. I'm so tired!


----------



## ImanAdero

I do washed with the As I Am Coconut Cowash and them used VO5 moisture Milk after... My hair feels surprisingly great. If I took it out of these braids it would tangle... But still feels good at the roots. I like it!

I think I might use the As I Am more often!


----------



## Channy31

Refound my love for coconut oil, my hair has a lovely sheen.
I really want to wash my hair though, so thinks I'm going to only stretch my wash day two weeks this time. Which will bring me to next Wednesday. 

Found worlds biggest tangle around my nape which I've managed to get out my hair now. 
Currently debating trimming my hair, how do I know if I should trim my hair?
My hair breaks, but when I look at my ends they mostly look blunt.. What to do?


----------



## jesusislove1526

1 more week to go in these mini braids, then I will be in medium twists/twistouts before putting in a set of mini twists.


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl have you tried doing a protein treatment? 

I have found a new line that I am using now and this shea butter melts right in my hand. It is called Rawdah. I love the smell.


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> MixedGirl have you tried doing a protein treatment?
> 
> I have found a new line that I am using now and this shea butter melts right in my hand. It is called Rawdah. I love the smell.



Hmm i haven't actually for a while. Thanks!

I can't really afford to buy more products though.


----------



## Enyo

My hair has gotten pretty long in the back (still shocked it is almost WL and I didn't know until a few days ago!), so I'm on a mission to jump start growth for the sake of the front. It's somewhere between BSL and MBL. It doesn't need to be perfectly even, but I'd like the front section be no more than 3 inches shorter than the back. Since bunning, sulfate free shampoos, and wild growth oil for sealing apparently served my hair quite well, I'm going to keep that up. I'm adding:

A commitment to taking my maxi-hair faithfully instead of once in a while
Going back to weekly DC with heat
Making sure I meet my daily recommended intake of protein 
Adding an amino acid supplements


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl said:


> Hmm i haven't actually for a while. Thanks!
> 
> I can't really afford to buy more products though.



you don't have to buy more products to do a protein treatment. you egg and honey or mayo.


----------



## Kerryann

Gheing like heck don't care about the onion and garlic scent I will slap my wig on to take care of that


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo it is so great to see everyone almost graduating, and sad to see you go. 

I am hoping to hold off until june for a length ck. I am excited that there are strands of my hair is hanging at mbl. I can feel that in the shower when I wash it.


----------



## Qtee

My hair is at the bottom of my bra strap but I'm in desperate need of a trim...I'm trying to wait until I'm WSL then cut it back to MBL...We shall see..


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah  I am almost to WL in the back, but not in the front. I feel like I should stay in the challenge until my hair is closer to be even!!


----------



## Evolving78

nothing much going on. i will be cowashing and deep conditioning Wed.  trying not to dust and trim much.  i will be dusting around relaxer time.  i believe i am 5 weeks posts now.


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo said:


> Shadiyah  I am almost to WL in the back, but not in the front. I feel like I should stay in the challenge until my hair is closer to be even!!



I feel you, I really don't care about being even. I love layers because it gives you the fullest curls and every curly I like that hair looks georgous. they all have great layers and told me how they got it to look like that. I don't plan on cutting my hair in anymore layers until I get to my goals which I don't know what it is because I want my curls to hang a certain length but I don't know what it has to be stretch yet. playing that by ear.


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah said:


> I feel you, I really don't care about being even. I love layers because it gives you the fullest curls and every curly I like that hair looks georgous. they all have great layers and told me how they got it to look like that. I don't plan on cutting my hair in anymore layers until I get to my goals which I don't know what it is because I want my curls to hang a certain length but I don't know what it has to be stretch yet. playing that by ear.



A little layering is cool, but my front is lagging by about 4-5 inches. I'd like to get that to about 2-3.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

I hope to be surprised in a few months by being able to be almost WL like Enyo. 

I have like two inch pieces of straight ends on my front curls that im trying not to hack off just yet, but they're so annoying! 

I think im gonna invest in more of the soft wide headbands to keep my hair out my face. 

Off to co wash with the amazing EverCurl cleansing conditioner! That stuff is awesome!


----------



## Shadiyah

I am going to give Wen one more try since they were giving so many things away lol. I did like it when I had it before I just didn't feel like buying it again. Talking about slip omg it has great slip. well I will keep you all posted. I know I will be spraying my hair today because I just washed yesterday, but I am not sure if I am up yet. I am still so sleepy.


----------



## Enyo

Question, Ladies. What length do you think I'd need to achieve the style in my siggy?


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo see that is how I want my hair to hang too and I don't know how long mines have to be for it. You have to think of your shrinkage.


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah said:


> @Enyo see that is how I want my hair to hang too and I don't know how long mines have to be for it. You have to think of your shrinkage.



@Shadiyah  I consider my siggy pic to be a style just like a bun or twists. It's something that I'm going to have to use curlformers or rods to do, so shrinkage is not an issue. I'm a 4a, so even if my hair was MBL curly, it wouldn't look like that. That's type 2 hair - 3a at the most. I just want to know I how much hair I need to have in order to get the large MBL curls like the wig below.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So how about i had to comb out a big fat dreadlock this morning...causing all kinds of chaos bc i was rushing to catch the bus....long story.  Ugh!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> So how about i had to comb out a big fat dreadlock this morning...causing all kinds of chaos bc i was rushing to catch the bus....long story.  Ugh!



SmilingElephant - hope you didn't lose too much hair. Hope your day gets better!


----------



## mayoo

Just used a water + conditioner mix spritz (instead of just water) on my hair with some EVOO... Felt great while I was doing it  but I'll see what it looks like in the morning...


----------



## Naturelie

Enyo said:


> @Shadiyah I consider my siggy pic to be a style just like a bun or twists. It's something that I'm going to have to use curlformers or rods to do, so shrinkage is not an issue. I'm a 4a, so even if my hair was MBL curly, it wouldn't look like that. That's type 2 hair - 3a at the most. I just want to know I how much hair I need to have in order to get the large MBL curls like the wig below.


 
It depends on your shrinkage. I'm 4a too and if you have the same amount of shrinkage than me, I'd say you need to be TBL to achieve this look.
(By the way, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!)


----------



## Naturelie

I've just found out I was MBL. I didn't intend to join the WL 2013 Challenge but I had that nice surprise lately and maybe I can make it this year.

So, I'm 4a and natural for 24 years (and I'm 24 years old lol).

My regimen:
I'm in a exclusive finger detangling regimen for one year and I've seen huge progress since there.
My hair is in a bun 90% of the time. My mane loves me to let it alone!!!
I moisturize daily with water, virgin coconut oil and the "African pride" leave-in (the LOC method works pretty well for me).
I deep condition weekly or bi-monthly and never never never wash my hair loose. 
Here is a starting picture.



(Hope to achieve my hair goal by 31th december 2013)
Bye!


----------



## Enyo

Naturelie said:


> It depends on your shrinkage. I'm 4a too and if you have the same amount of shrinkage than me, I'd say you need to be TBL to achieve this look. (By the way, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!)



Thanks!  

When I use curlformers, my hair does not shrink, though. It's forms a whole new curl pattern that's consistent with the size of curlers and stays that way until in setting lotion wears off (causing my hair to be limp and flat) or I wash it.

ETA: *sigh* You are probably right about TBL.


----------



## Naturelie

Enyo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When I use curlformers, my hair does not shrink, though. It's forms a whole new curl pattern that's consistent with the size of curlers and stays that way until in setting lotion wears off (causing my hair to be limp and flat) or I wash it.
> 
> ETA: *sigh* You are probably right about TBL.


 
Was TBL your ultimate hair goal?


----------



## Enyo

Naturelie said:


> Was TBL your ultimate hair goal?



No, It's fully WL, both front and back. The back is almost there, but the front is about 5 inches behind. I just love the way the hairstyle looks. I've wanted to wear it for ages (too many old movies with long haired beauties!).


----------



## Naturelie

Enyo said:


> No, It's fully WL, both front and back. The back is almost there, but the front is about 5 inches behind. I just love the way the hairstyle looks. I've wanted to wear it for ages (too many old movies with long haired beauties!).


 
It may work well with curlformers. Hope you will show us your attempt to reproduce the style when you will have reached your hair goal (and this will soon be the case)!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo said:


> @Shadiyah  I consider my siggy pic to be a style just like a bun or twists. It's something that I'm going to have to use curlformers or rods to do, so shrinkage is not an issue. I'm a 4a, so even if my hair was MBL curly, it wouldn't look like that. That's type 2 hair - 3a at the most. I just want to know I how much hair I need to have in order to get the large MBL curls like the wig below.



Enyo I really thought you were talking about how long would your hair have to be to hang that long curly? that is why I answered like I did because this is how I want my curls to hang.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So how about i had to comb out a big fat dreadlock this morning...causing all kinds of chaos bc i was rushing to catch the bus....long story.  Ugh!



SmilingElephant how did your hair get like that?


----------



## Shadiyah

Naturelie said:


> I've just found out I was MBL. I didn't intend to join the WL 2013 Challenge but I had that nice surprise lately and maybe I can make it this year.
> 
> So, I'm 4a and natural for 24 years (and I'm 24 years old lol).
> 
> My regimen:
> I'm in a exclusive finger detangling regimen for one year and I've seen huge progress since there.
> My hair is in a bun 90% of the time. My mane loves me to let it alone!!!
> I moisturize daily with water, virgin coconut oil and the "African pride" leave-in (the LOC method works pretty well for me).
> I deep condition weekly or bi-monthly and never never never wash my hair loose.
> Here is a starting picture.
> 
> View attachment 196069
> 
> (Hope to achieve my hair goal by 31th december 2013)
> Bye!



congrats!!!! looks like you been mbl for sometime you are almost wl take another one with your hand on your waist and you will see.


----------



## Naturelie

Shadiyah said:


> congrats!!!! looks like you been mbl for sometime you are almost wl take another one with your hand on your waist and you will see.


 
Thanks!!
I guess I'm a little bit less than 4 inches to WL.


----------



## mayoo

I just did this month's length check for the Sistawithrealhair challenge  

You can watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyj23F6IDEk


----------



## Shadiyah

WOW mayoo that is great. you are almost there. 

my Wen should be here today and I will be starting off fresh and new because I did a acv rinse last night and I just want to use the wen products they sent me for a while and see how they work. lets see if his styling cream or gel is all I need. oh I will still seal because I don't trust any product like that anymore. I got lavender because I tried almond before.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

mayoo said:


> I just did this month's length check for the Sistawithrealhair challenge
> 
> You can watch it here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyj23F6IDEk



I've never seen 3 inches of growth in two months! That's amazing! How are you doing it? What's your ultimate hair goal?


----------



## mayoo

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've never seen 3 inches of growth in two months! That's amazing! How are you doing it? What's your ultimate hair goal?


 

KaramelDiva1978

I know! I can't believe it! 
Well, the front of my hair generally grows faster than the rest of my hair. 
I don't really know how I'm doing it exactly but I've been taking biotin (5,000mcg) and i think 1,000mcg of cod liver oil. 

Also, I've found that doing a rinse in the bath and then applying my leve-in keeps my hair much more moisturised for longer than when I just use a spray bottle and leave-in. 

Apart from that, I've been shampooin my hair much more frequently (once a week) with Jason's Biotin Shampoo and my hair always feels thicker afterwards and my head tingles  Maybe that's why it's growing?

Plus, I haven't been eating as much McDonald's as I had been before.

Apart from that, I've just been bunning  

My ultimate goal is TBL.

Hope this helps


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

mayoo said:


> KaramelDiva1978
> 
> I know! I can't believe it!
> Well, the front of my hair generally grows faster than the rest of my hair.
> I don't really know how I'm doing it exactly but I've been taking biotin (5,000mcg) and i think 1,000mcg of cod liver oil.
> 
> Also, I've found that doing a rinse in the bath and then applying my leve-in keeps my hair much more moisturised for longer than when I just use a spray bottle and leave-in.
> 
> Apart from that, I've been shampooin my hair much more frequently (once a week) with Jason's Biotin Shampoo and my hair always feels thicker afterwards and my head tingles  Maybe that's why it's growing?
> 
> Plus, I haven't been eating as much McDonald's as I had been before.
> 
> Apart from that, I've just been bunning
> 
> My ultimate goal is TBL.
> 
> Hope this helps



Yes ma'am that is helpful!  I take 3,000 mcg of biotin in my GNC Hair, Skin & Nails, I believe that HairFinity had 5,000 mcg, but I just didn't have the funds to bring on it a 3rd month and GNC had a sale.  I also take a multi-vitamin and fish oil and I eat clean, drink water and am a gym rat.  I had been slacking on my protein smoothies lately, but I've been back on those the last two days or so.  Idk, some people are able to find their growth aide and their hair takes off, I haven't been one of them.  I still get my average 1/2 inch per month, but I'm grateful, I grow it and retain it.

But as for this Jason Biotin shampoo, that's a new one on me, I'll have to look into it.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shadiyah

ok so far so good with wen... lets see how good it is going to be for my hair. I want to see how much I will retain.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Shadiyah said:


> ok so far so good with wen... lets see how good it is going to be for my hair. I want to see how much I will retain.



Which one do you have? I love love WVM!! Ginger Pumpkin was the favorite before that one and Fig is also a keeper.


----------



## Shadiyah

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Which one do you have? I love love WVM!! Ginger Pumpkin was the favorite before that one and Fig is also a keeper.



KaramelDiva1978 I have the Lavender this time and I used all the styling items that came with it and I can tell right now I will have to use something else for styling but for right now it is ok because I sleep all of the day away right now.


----------



## mayoo

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Yes ma'am that is helpful!  I take 3,000 mcg of biotin in my GNC Hair, Skin & Nails, I believe that HairFinity had 5,000 mcg, but I just didn't have the funds to bring on it a 3rd month and GNC had a sale. I also take a multi-vitamin and fish oil and I eat clean, drink water and am a gym rat. I had been slacking on my protein smoothies lately, but I've been back on those the last two days or so. Idk, some people are able to find their growth aide and their hair takes off, I haven't been one of them. I still get my average 1/2 inch per month, but I'm grateful, I grow it and retain it.
> 
> But as for this Jason Biotin shampoo, that's a new one on me, I'll have to look into it. Thanks for sharing!


 
KaramelDiva1978 
I wrote that wrong I meant 1,000mg of cod liver oil, not 1,000mcg.. that would not be enough at all 

As for the growth aids, I'm not even sure if this is their doing or if it's just normal because I've never really measured my hair before so this could be normal.... though i doubt it. 

Yeah, I wasa gonna try Hairinfinity UNTIL i saw the price. LolDid you notice a difference in the two months you were using it??


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im going to shampoo and deep condition my hair right now. I have had one very rough week. 

I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia yesterday and lymphedema in my foot to top it all off.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant how did your hair get like that?



Mama i don't even know lol! But i was able to comb it out. I didnt lose a lot of hair either, i think it was just shed hair gone wrong. 

I tried the Beautiful Textures dc today. Its pretty good. It made my curls loopier than they were. Whatever is in it my hair needed it.


----------



## Enyo

I'm adding Cher-Amino Predigested Liquid Protein (amino acids) to my hair routine for the next few months. Combined with my Maxi-Hair, it mimics pretty much everything in the HF37 pills. Plus, it's a liquid which is great because I take enough pills. I'm really just looking for a boost in my hair so I can be definitively WL in the back. After I hit that mark, I'll be going back to just Maxi-Hair and iron. 

I'm thinking about adding chlorella and spirulina too via food (no tabs or powders). I love "Green Machine" from the Naked Juice company and it has both of those plants plus other good green things in it. I felt better overall when I drank them back in the day, so it may be an overall health benefit for me to go back to them.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Im going to shampoo and deep condition my hair right now. I have had one very rough week.
> 
> I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia yesterday and lymphedema in my foot to top it all off.



SmilingElephant  Praying for your health.


----------



## Channy31

Spent this weekend competing in a cheerleadimg competition and saw a girl with waist length hair... In a pony tail. I was very jealous.


----------



## Channy31

Also quick question, so during the weekend as I said I was competing I did a hard warm up so I could stretch for my flexibility bits if the routine, I noted that about three inches of my ends got really frizzy as I was sweating obviously. But is that because my ends were brushing against my neck/clothes which were hot and sweaty or because they are damaged?

I'll be so sad to cut that amount of


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes said:


> SmilingElephant  Praying for your health.



Thank you. I always appreciate a hug.  Its just been rough health wise lately. 

MixedGirl its most likely bc ur hair was brushing against your clothes. And lol at u being jealous of the WL ponytail  i won't lie, i get  slightly envious when i see another woman with hair longer than mine. But then i remember im almost at my goal!

I was walking to get something to eat from a restaurant across the street and i was walking past these store windows. I kept feeling my curls bouncing on my back! I was like....no way! Lol so i looked at my reflection in the windows as i walked and sure enough my curls were just bouncing up and down. It still freaks me out bc in my head my hair is SO short until i feel it on my neck or my back. 

Also...ive been having fun with tilting my head back in the shower seeing how far my curls reach. Lol....i know...im weird...but if i tilt only my head back, not bending backwards....my curls reach WL!!! Lol

I truly cannot wait for my length check in May or June. I wonder just how much ive gained since December...like exactly where it is now. It'll be almost three months in a few days!


----------



## felic1

:SmilingElephant  I am so sorry to hear that you are sick. Get better soon and get your rest!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Im going to shampoo and deep condition my hair right now. I have had one very rough week.
> 
> I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia yesterday and lymphedema in my foot to top it all off.



@smilimgelephant I'm so sorry to heart about all this but at least now you have a dx after all this time. Now get on to making you feel better. This on top of everything else right.....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> @smilimgelephant I'm so sorry to heart about all this but at least now you have a dx after all this time. Now get on to making you feel better. This on top of everything else right.....



Yes mama, on top of everything else.

Im gonna be honest right now....i have not been well for the past few months. Mentally i am not well at all, im doing my best to stay above water but i do feel i may have a breakdown. 

If anything goes way out of left field im leaving Shadiyah mama in charge of this challenge. I love you guys and plz dont worry, im just not all that well right now but i stay prayed up and i appreciate u alls prayers and support. It just takes time to feel better but I'll be okay.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes mama, on top of everything else.
> 
> Im gonna be honest right now....i have not been well for the past few months. Mentally i am not well at all, im doing my best to stay above water but i do feel i may have a breakdown.
> 
> If anything goes way out of left field im leaving Shadiyah mama in charge of this challenge. I love you guys and plz dont worry, im just not all that well right now but i stay prayed up and i appreciate u alls prayers and support. It just takes time to feel better but I'll be okay.



SmilingElephant things will be fine as always. Just take your time and don't let the job stress you out.


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> Thank you. I always appreciate a hug.  Its just been rough health wise lately.
> 
> MixedGirl its most likely bc ur hair was brushing against your clothes. And lol at u being jealous of the WL ponytail  i won't lie, i get  slightly envious when i see another woman with hair longer than mine. But then i remember im almost at my goal!
> 
> I was walking to get something to eat from a restaurant across the street and i was walking past these store windows. I kept feeling my curls bouncing on my back! I was like....no way! Lol so i looked at my reflection in the windows as i walked and sure enough my curls were just bouncing up and down. It still freaks me out bc in my head my hair is SO short until i feel it on my neck or my back.
> 
> Also...ive been having fun with tilting my head back in the shower seeing how far my curls reach. Lol....i know...im weird...but if i tilt only my head back, not bending backwards....my curls reach WL!!! Lol
> 
> I truly cannot wait for my length check in May or June. I wonder just how much ive gained since December...like exactly where it is now. It'll be almost three months in a few days!



I hope so, thank you.


----------



## mayoo

what I learned about my hair this week: 

My hair doesn’t like to be ‘spritzed’. It isn’t a sufficient amount of water at all. Instead, it’s much more effective to rinse in the shower and fully saturate, before gently squeezing and then applying my leave-in.

Goodbye dry/crunchy ends!!!!!!!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Did a length check this morning, I feel I MAY actually make WL by the end of the year!


----------



## Shadiyah

wow NinasLongAmbition your hair is MBL I think you will be at your goal just like you said. your bra is a little low so you can tell it is mbl. 

I did a pre poo by Chicoro and I love this one I use to use it all the time. my hair is so moisturized and I really didn't have to seal but I did anyway because I co washed not shampoo so the oils were still in my hair when I finished.


----------



## Channy31

Feeling a bit 'meh' about my hair.
I'm not sure how much longer I really want my hair to grow now. I've been wearing it down more recently and I really like the length, but the maintenance is a huge issues. It takes such a long time to wash and style. I will continue to look after it but I almost feel like giving up monitoring its length so closely!
I just want to enjoy it!

Note that I am a straightened natural, so I always flat iron my hair. I really want to start experimenting with my truly natural hair but feel like I dont have the time.


----------



## bride91501

Just checking in....

Feeling so much more focused about my hair growth and care. Been braided up for going on 3 weeks...I'll keep these in another 2 weeks before I take then down to wash and henna.

Repurchased QB Amla and Heavy Cream after a long hiatus - this stuff is the truth! I have been using it to moisturize nightly and my dry winter hair has felt great!

My bday is in 3 weeks, so I think I may try threading to stretch my hair. Anyone know of any good tutorials? It feels so weird to even ask, since my hair stayed threaded up when I was a kid, but involving my mom in this will bring a new set of issues I haven't the time to deal with lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I took a better shot of my hair from the back, my hair is drying, but i can't believe how close it is to APL while curly!


----------



## Shadiyah

after that pre poo my hair felt so nice. I washed my hair the next night and did a wash n go. I think it will take my hair much longer than WL to hang curly past my shoulders. I have so much shrinkage it is not funny. My hair is BSL and curly it is still just below my ears.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

bride91501 said:


> Just checking in....
> 
> Feeling so much more focused about my hair growth and care. Been braided up for going on 3 weeks...I'll keep these in another 2 weeks before I take then down to wash and henna.
> 
> Repurchased QB Amla and Heavy Cream after a long hiatus - this stuff is the truth! I have been using it to moisturize nightly and my dry winter hair has felt great!
> 
> My bday is in 3 weeks, so I think I may try threading to stretch my hair. Anyone know of any good tutorials? It feels so weird to even ask, since my hair stayed threaded up when I was a kid, but involving my mom in this will bring a new set of issues I haven't the time to deal with lol.



bride91501There may be free tutorials on YT. Honestly I haven't looked but here's a threading kit that includes an instructional DVD for $35. Please let me know if you decide to purchase. I've been contemplating it & if you do I'd love to hear about it. http://www.thedamnboutique.com/product_p/1005.htm


----------



## g.lo

Sorry I am just a lurker and wanted to reply to bride91501, this is a good tutorial on stretching hair using thread.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WvYqdCRgs


----------



## Enyo

I'm really hoping my fake HF37 plan (liquid amino acids and Maxi-Hair) works. I'd really like to have about 1.5 inches more at the end of may when I've promised someone I'd wear my hair out to an event. 2 would be fantastic, especially in the front.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im gonna be doing some serious bunning and give my Wash n Gos a break now that i have enough hair i can stretch and put into a real bun. Im gonna try and just do it for 2 weeks first and i may do it all month. This will help.me get back to moisturizing and sealing like i used to do when i was relaxed. 

Im so determined to make WL this summer!


----------



## dollface0023

I think I have about 3 strands touching waist length 

I plan on re-braiding my hair again for another 2 or 3 months, so I'll take a progress picture tonight.


----------



## Channy31

Seriously considering dying my hair.. advice?


----------



## SmilingElephant

So, i just shampooed, detangled using the old school but new Herbal Essence Smooth conditioner.....this stuff killed ALL my tangles! And it smells irresistible! And then i deep.conditioned with Beautiful Textures. 

Im letting this tshirt absorb the majority of the water in my hair bc im going to put it in 2 or 3 plaits so i can bun tomorrow and eat and go to bed.


----------



## Enyo

The Argan Hydrating Mask I picked up tonight is a keeper. It smells really good and made my hair soft and stretchy.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Double post


----------



## SmilingElephant

I am able to wear Pocahontas braids without having to straighten my hair!

Im sorry but i am SO excited about all these mini milestones i've achieved so far  im starting to wonder how long my hair really is right now.


----------



## Channy31

Sort of want to stop my hair journey, IDK I am loving my hair length so much atm. Anyone else feel like they are tired of the whole growing thing.. 

Maybe I'm just sick of documenting it so closely! Maybe I need a break of this forum?


----------



## SmilingElephant

MixedGirl said:


> Sort of want to stop my hair journey, IDK I am loving my hair length so much atm. Anyone else feel like they are tired of the whole growing thing..
> 
> Maybe I'm just sick of documenting it so closely! Maybe I need a break of this forum?



No! U can't leave us!

No, i understand tho. I am sort of getting bored with my hair journey. I have been on my journey since 2008 and i remember how excited i was to learn everything.  Now its like i find things that motivate me to keep it up, like being excited about my curly length or being excited about being able to braid my hair again. 

I think once i reach my WL goal I'll kinda be done with documentation of my growth, but i will still be caring for my hair, its just second nature to me now.

And about the dying thing...i would recommend a semi permanent dye. Just make sure u keep up your deep conditionings once u do it. I forget exactly how i used to dye my hair when i was relaxed, but i used to use Manic Panic dye in Vampire Red. I haven't dyed my hair in over 2 years, so i don't remember much  sorry.


----------



## SmilingElephant

dollface0023 said:


> I think I have about 3 strands touching waist length
> 
> I plan on re-braiding my hair again for another 2 or 3 months, so I'll take a progress picture tonight.



That's great dollface0023! Keep it up! Man, so many ppl reaching waist length and im still at MBL........as far as i know. Good job tho ladies!

I was hoping i would reach my goal by April, but now i don't know. Its March, i might not make it until June. 

I need to do something about my routine, i think im just gonna start plaiting it every nite now. I gained so much growth from doing braidouts when i was relaxed, but instead of braidouts im just gonna bun for a while and just moisturize and seal and go back to Wash n Go's once it gets warmer. 

I need to get back to drinking more water too. I just need to take better care of myself altogether.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MixedGirl said:


> Seriously considering dying my hair.. advice?





SmilingElephant said:


> I am able to wear Pocahontas braids without having to straighten my hair!
> 
> Im sorry but i am SO excited about all these mini milestones i've achieved so far  im starting to wonder how long my hair really is right now.



SmilingElephant I am a lil jelly of your Pocahontas braids. One of my long hair fantasies is being Pocahontas for Halloween. 

MixedGirl - what color are you trying to dye it? Have you considered henna? I hope you continue on you hair journey. Wish I was young & a cheerleader & knew about this forum! Me & my TBL hair would be the life of the party! Lol No seriously I know how it feels. I've taken breaks before, too. But I always return. Not too many people IRL understand my hair obsession.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> No! U can't leave us!
> 
> No, i understand tho. I am sort of getting bored with my hair journey. I have been on my journey since 2008 and i remember how excited i was to learn everything.  Now its like i find things that motivate me to keep it up, like being excited about my curly length or being excited about being able to braid my hair again.
> 
> I think once i reach my WL goal I'll kinda be done with documentation of my growth, but i will still be caring for my hair, its just second nature to me now.
> 
> And about the dying thing...i would recommend a semi permanent dye. Just make sure u keep up your deep conditionings once u do it. I forget exactly how i used to dye my hair when i was relaxed, but i used to use Manic Panic dye in Vampire Red. I haven't dyed my hair in over 2 years, so i don't remember much  sorry.



Yeah Ive been on and off this journey for maybe 4 years. I will continue to look after my hair but I dont think I feel like all the documnetation. I may avoid documenting for a while. But we will see.

Yeah ive never dyed my hair before hmmm, im scared. I should definetly leave it for now.


----------



## Channy31

nakialovesshoes said:


> MixedGirl - what color are you trying to dye it? Have you considered henna? I hope you continue on you hair journey. Wish I was young & a cheerleader & knew about this forum! Me & my TBL hair would be the life of the party! Lol No seriously I know how it feels. I've taken breaks before, too. But I always return. Not too many people IRL understand my hair obsession.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Slightly lighter, I cant do anything crazy or unatural because I wouldnt be allowed to for work!

hahaha thanks, I dont think being a cheerleader in England has the same status as a cheerleader does in the US though.

No one understands my hair excitment haha, I am from a very white town and now in another white city for university. I know more mixed race people than black people! Although I do know one other girl who uses this fprum but have lost touch with her recently


----------



## Enyo

MixedGirl said:


> Sort of want to stop my hair journey, IDK I am loving my hair length so much atm. Anyone else feel like they are tired of the whole growing thing.. Maybe I'm just sick of documenting it so closely! Maybe I need a break of this forum?





SmilingElephant said:


> No! U can't leave us!
> 
> No, i understand tho. I am sort of getting bored with my hair journey. I have been on my journey since 2008 and i remember how excited i was to learn everything.  Now its like i find things that motivate me to keep it up, like being excited about my curly length or being excited about being able to braid my hair again. I think once i reach my WL goal I'll kinda be done with documentation of my growth, but i will still be caring for my hair, its just second nature to me now.



SmilingElephant MixedGirl I feel both of you. After I hit my goal (or at least get close enough to be satisfied), I'm going to ease up. I will keep taking good care of it of course, but I won't participate in active sessions like challenges, etc.


----------



## SmilingElephant

So i was moisturizing and sealing my hair for the nite and stretched my hair in the back, just to see....i need at least 2.5 inches to reach Waist length! The most i would need is 3. 

I can't believe im almost at my goal! Its like just yesterday i big chopped! That's crazy!


----------



## Seamonster

Wow, I am so excited for this length check! SmilingElephant Pocahontas braids got me geeked up over here. I so want Pocahontas braids. When my crown gets three more inches I should be able to try it.

MixedGirl your hair is beautiful. Congratulations on reaching your goal. Right now you have achieved what we all long for - the hair of our dreams. Enjoy your hair as you worked hard for it.


----------



## mayoo

What I learned about my hair this week: 
Lately, I’ve noticed that the middle of my head has been very sore and my hair had been breaking there. I didn’t understand why because I always have a high bun in the middle so it really shouldn’t be breaking there. Little did I know that I was securing my bobby pins too tightly into my scalp :/ I’ve stopped now though and now push them in and UP instead of in and DOWN into my scalp.


----------



## Channy31

Seamonster said:


> Wow, I am so excited for this length check! SmilingElephant Pocahontas braids got me geeked up over here. I so want Pocahontas braids. When my crown gets three more inches I should be able to try it.
> 
> MixedGirl your hair is beautiful. Congratulations on reaching your goal. Right now you have achieved what we all long for - the hair of our dreams. Enjoy your hair as you worked hard for it.



Thats really nice thanks!
Its currently exam time at my university so I wont be enjoying my hair much because I wont want to spend the time. But as soon as exam season is over ill be letting my hair down!


----------



## Gracie

SmilingElephant said:


> Im gonna be doing some serious bunning and give my Wash n Gos a break now that i have enough hair i can stretch and put into a real bun. Im gonna try and just do it for 2 weeks first and i may do it all month. This will help.me get back to moisturizing and sealing like i used to do when i was relaxed.
> 
> Im so determined to make WL this summer!



That is EXACTLY what I've decided to do


----------



## Gracie

MixedGirl said:


> Seriously considering dying my hair.. advice?



Do a rinse and not perm color


----------



## Gracie

MixedGirl said:


> Sort of want to stop my hair journey, IDK I am loving my hair length so much atm. Anyone else feel like they are tired of the whole growing thing..
> 
> Maybe I'm just sick of documenting it so closely! Maybe I need a break of this forum?



I totally understand. I'm not here as much as I used to be. I was allowing this to consume me which I didn't like. It is about balance.


----------



## Channy31

Gracie said:


> I totally understand. I'm not here as much as I used to be. I was allowing this to consume me which I didn't like. It is about balance.



Can a rinse lighten my hair slightly?

Yeah I feel a bit like that, I don't want to keep thinking about my hair and its growth


----------



## Fhrizzball

So I found out that my longest layer reaches the bottom of my bra. I really don't know where MBL is on me but from that bra to my waist measurig from the bottom strap is ~4 inches. I figure I'll be lurking this thread more then on the minute chance I have of reaching WL this year if that's at all possible. I still can't comprehend that even though I'm in the HL 2014 challenge. But awesome progress so far ladies. You guys are such an inspiration!


----------



## Shadiyah

well another day for me and another great wash n go lol. I have no idea where I am at in my growth because I don't want to measure until like june but I really would like for my daughter to flat iron my hair but don't want to put my hair through all that just for a night.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok so on Friday morning around 4am I did my hair but then I got sleepy right after my hair was dried and I went to sleep on my curls before I got a chance to fluff them out and then Friday afternoon when I got up a rinsed my hair again and this time used shea moisture smoothie and guess what? I fell asleep this time on totally wet hair lol. 

You know it really don't matter because I have been wearing my hair in bantu knots. lol well at least I have been hiding my ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol Shadiyah 

I had a dream that i reached Hip length and then i went to finger derangle it and it all shed off my head and i was left with shoulder length hair. 

That was one weird dream!


----------



## SmilingElephant

My side ponytail


----------



## Fine 4s

I'm still here...going for a blow dry and trim early April so I'll post pic then. Not sure how much progress it will show from when I started tracking in January and plus it wasn't a blowdried pic. Anyway, February was tough, did'nt do anything with the hair but kept it in a bun and sprayed the surface with water, brush and go. Crazy I know....
But I washed this week  Will wash this coming week...hopefully.


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> My side ponytail
> 
> View attachment 198717



becoming more and more convinced that we are hair twins!


----------



## Cherry89




----------



## nakialovesshoes

Cherry89
Congrats on making WL!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89

THanks nakialovesshoes,  I just don't feel like im full WSL until all my hair in front and back are touching WSL, my longest layer in the back is wsl, and in the front im almostttt there. So I guess I'm still in!!


----------



## mayoo

Cherry89 Wow! Your hair is lovely! Congrats on making WL!

Banding until tomorrow  Then I'm gonna try Teyona Paris' Award Show hairstyle for the week


----------



## Channy31

Cherry89 said:


>



Congrats!
thats so fast!


----------



## Cherry89

Thanks y'all!!, Im going to copy and paste my regi here too.

1.Bun 99% of the time.
2.Co-washed every 2-3 days for 2 months and the last month I've been co-washing daily. Even If I don't use conditioner, I just wet my hair in the shower with just water. 
( *Coughs* since water is the number one of ingredient in products, lol.). I love to use Vo5 Milk smoothies and Tea Thearpy, ORS Replenishing Pak and Aussie 3 min.. 
3. Seal daily with oils such as Castor oil, Grapeseed oil, olive oil, etc
3. I massaged my scalp daily with Castor oil and JBCO,
4. Hard Protein treatment every 4-6 weeks, light Protein once a Week
5. only Finger comb and detangle in shower
6. internally: I just started with these vitamins a few weeks ago,
Nature Bounty HSN/With 5,000 mcg Bitoin 
Cod liver oil ( Tablespoon a day)
Natrol Omega 369 
Whey Protein and Protein Bars Daily
Green Vibrant Drink with Cholrella and Sprullina ( If i spelled that right,lol) I've been taking this for a while.
and I recently was using Spring Valley HSN, before I switched to Nature Bounty 2 weeks ago. 

I heard Nature bounty was a good one. Overall, I believe the Daily scalp massages with the added vitamins and cowashing helped me gain length.I also believe Stretching my relaxers for more then 12 weeks help me retain length.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol @Shadiyah
> 
> I had a dream that i reached Hip length and then i went to finger derangle it and it all shed off my head and i was left with shoulder length hair.
> 
> That was one weird dream!


 

SmilingElephant IT IS ONLY A DREAM GO BACK TO SLEEP DEAR.


----------



## Qtee

Getting closer... I'm below BSL...but not quite MBL...


----------



## Shadiyah

I am still rocking the bantu knots. I am hoping this is going to help me retain all of my length for this month and months to come. I really am starting not to like the shea moisture products because every time I use them after the day is over they start to smell bad. I have to wash my hair in the middle of the night because my hair was stinking. tell me has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Enyo

These layers are the pits! I noticed that my hair hasn't been even since it was BSL. Does the front half of my hair have terminal length or something??


----------



## Shadiyah

ok new theory maybe it is aloe vera juice that is stinking up my hair. I really don't know how you all wet bun.


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah said:


> ok new theory maybe it is aloe vera juice that is stinking up my hair. I really don't know how you all wet bun.



You have to use the right products. When I undo my bun, it smells quite nice.


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo said:


> You have to use the right products. When I undo my bun, it smells quite nice.



what are you using? and have you found that aloe vera juice causes your hair to smell? I am trying to put my finger on it so that I can stop using that product.


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah said:


> what are you using? and have you found that aloe vera juice causes your hair to smell? I am trying to put my finger on it so that I can stop using that product.




I've never used aloe vera, so I'm not sure. My stapes are Wild Growth Oil (I like the smell, but some people don't), Kera Minerals, and Aubrey's Organics. All of those retain their sweet smell.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> I am still rocking the bantu knots. I am hoping this is going to help me retain all of my length for this month and months to come. I really am starting not to like the shea moisture products because every time I use them after the day is over they start to smell bad. I have to wash my hair in the middle of the night because my hair was stinking. tell me has anyone else had this problem?



Shadiyah Which SM products are you using? I don't know if you're using AV that has to be refrigerated but even if it was bad, from what I've been told the bacteria that it forms is odorless/colorless. 

I use a few SM products & sometimes baggy all day & night & my hair doesn't stink.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> Shadiyah Which SM products are you using? I don't know if you're using AV that has to be refrigerated but even if it was bad, from what I've been told the bacteria that it forms is odorless/colorless.
> 
> I use a few SM products & sometimes baggy all day & night & my hair doesn't stink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



well I have them all and it is not the aloe vera it is the sm it is the not first time and you know how one person's body may react to a perfume than others? I think it is the same with my hair. or it could be the oil that I use on my hair with it I don't know it could be the cap that I cover my hair with at night but it does it with that product and not the others.


----------



## MzSwift

OMG mayoo look at that pretty hair!!  How did it look after taking out the bands?  I love banding!

Congratulations Cherry89 !!
That's so awesome!!


----------



## MzSwift

I have really been slacking. I hope I can get the motivation back to pull off WL at the EOTY  

I'm also planning to relocate.  I'm hoping that the move to a warmer climate will also benefit my hair.  Between getting more vitamin D and more humidity helping to keep my hair moisturized, I'm hoping I'll have a good growth spurt!


----------



## mayoo

MzSwift said:


> OMG @mayoo look at that pretty hair!! How did it look after taking out the bands? I love banding!
> 
> Congratulations @Cherry89 !!
> That's so awesome!!


 

MzSwift Thank-you! It looked kinda like a braid-out  except with ripples... lol, terrible description. I'll have to take a photo next time.


----------



## Channy31

Really avoiding a length check and HIH syndrome. But flat ironing tommorow for an awards ceremony at uni and not sure if ill be able to avoid it.


----------



## mayoo

My hairstyle that is now gone now 

In other words, my knock-off curlformers from ebay arrived


----------



## Enyo

mayoo, I love mine.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I am back to clear up some things I have said. I have been all week monitoring my hair and it is still smelling not as bad but still have that odor and now i just think it is my cap and the fabric it is made out of. i already started putting together a bonnet but just need to put in the elastic.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Anybody know of a good moisturizer that does not contain mineral oil? I usually use SM curl enhancing smoothie but its always sold out.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just checking in, its been a while, school has taken over my life I've been bunning and cowashing mid week for the last month and a half. I plan to wear my bun for another 2 weeks to a month to see if bunning really works for my hair.


----------



## Enyo

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody know of a good moisturizer that does not contain mineral oil? I usually use SM curl enhancing smoothie but its always sold out.



I've been using ORS Shea Butter Lotion on and off for years and I like it.

Speaking of moisture, how often are you ladies moisturizing your hair? Do you reseal?


----------



## greenandchic

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody know of a good moisturizer that does not contain mineral oil? I usually use SM curl enhancing smoothie but its always sold out.



I like the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a leave in but I hear you about it being sold out.  Where I live _everyone _uses SM so its a pretty popular product for people of all hair types.

In my last month CurlKit Box I received the* Cantu Shea Butter for Natural Hair Creamy Hair Lotion*. I didn't think I would like it because of the high glycerin content but I fell in love with it.  I recently purchased the *Cantu for Natural Hair Coconut Curling Cream* too and that reminds me of SM though its a little creamier. That I got from Walgreen's.



Enyo said:


> I've been using ORS Shea Butter Lotion on and off for years and I like it.
> 
> Speaking of moisture, how often are you ladies moisturizing your hair? Do you reseal?



I moisturize daily if I need a protein treatment and every other day when my hair is more in balance.  I seal my ends daily and the length of my hair when needed (about every other day).  I wash twice a week so its pretty often actually.


----------



## Shadiyah

so far so good I am not having a problem rocking the bantu knots in my hair. This is really good for me because I never like protective styles. I spray my hair every night and oil and shea butter and rap it back up. I co wash about every other or every two days. 

I really can not wait to see how this helps with my over all retaining of length.


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> I have really been slacking. I hope I can get the motivation back to pull off WL at the EOTY
> 
> I'm also planning to relocate.  I'm hoping that the move to a warmer climate will also benefit my hair.  Between getting more vitamin D and more humidity helping to keep my hair moisturized, I'm hoping I'll have a good growth spurt!



MzSwift hey how have you been? have you made waist length yet? I can not remember.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I rediscovered the Elasta QP mango butter. It did nothing for my relaxed hair, plus it was hard for me to find back in the day. But my curly hair seems to love it and it smells awesome!!! My hair stays moist for more than a day. 

I was having an issue with dryness. I think after i finish my EcoStyler gel im gonna look for a different styler. I believe the gel is making my hair dry


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> I rediscovered the Elasta QP mango butter. It did nothing for my relaxed hair, plus it was hard for me to find back in the day. But my curly hair seems to love it and it smells awesome!!! My hair stays moist for more than a day.
> 
> I was having an issue with dryness. I think after i finish my EcoStyler gel im gonna look for a different styler. I believe the gel is making my hair dry



Can I ask, do you wash and go?
Do you like it?
why/ why not?


----------



## SmilingElephant

MixedGirl said:


> Can I ask, do you wash and go?
> Do you like it?
> why/ why not?



I am a Wash n Go queen, but since its been cold ive been alternating with bunning. Wash n Gos helped my hair grow out, but that's what worked for me. I love my curls. I'll be doing them daily once it gets hot.


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> I am a Wash n Go queen, but since its been cold ive been alternating with bunning. Wash n Gos helped my hair grow out, but that's what worked for me. I love my curls. I'll be doing them daily once it gets hot.



Thanks


----------



## Lindsanity

Hi everyone! I've been a lurker for a while and finally subbed so I wanna join this challenge. I'm currently MBL and need ~3-4 inches to be full WL. Here's my regimen (I'm a natural that straightens):


I usually wash every 2 weeks (or once a week if I've been working out a lot)
Prepoo with coconut oil
Wash with Mane N Tail Shampoo
Green tea rinse
Deep condition with KeraCare Humecto 
Blowdry/straighten
Moisturize as needed with Bonacure Sealed Ends

That's about it, I like to keep things simple. I'll add a starting pic when I figure out how.

HHG ladies!


----------



## Enyo

Lindsanity said:


> HHG ladies!



Lord, I thought you were typing Happy Hunger Games. I need to quit.


----------



## Shadiyah

Lindsanity said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a lurker for a while and finally subbed so I wanna join this challenge. I'm currently MBL and need ~3-4 inches to be full WL. Here's my regimen (I'm a natural that straightens):
> 
> 
> I usually wash every 2 weeks (or once a week if I've been working out a lot)
> Prepoo with coconut oil
> Wash with Mane N Tail Shampoo
> Green tea rinse
> Deep condition with KeraCare Humecto
> Blowdry/straighten
> Moisturize as needed with Bonacure Sealed Ends
> 
> That's about it, I like to keep things simple. I'll add a starting pic when I figure out how.
> 
> HHG ladies!



Lindsanity welcome to our 3 yr chanllenge lol we have been having a lot of fun on here and now it is great seeing this yr everyone starting to meet their challenge. I may not make it but I still have retained a lot of length. if I have calculated correctly I will be inches away from WL and that is still good with me.


----------



## Shadiyah

Hey did everyone know that Chicoro is on youtube now? love her hair and she is good in front of the camera.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant hey girlfriend what's going on withah??? they out here about to cut my head off. lol

I am still in my bantu knots,  had my curls out yesterday and I loved them but I am on a mission to get long hair lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

U know what...ever since i started this job i havent been taking care of my hair like i used to. I used to co wash almost daily and now im good if i get a wash in every 3 days. Ive trying co washing at nite, but i dont have the energy all the time to diffuse my hair. 

I did manage to find some curl enhancing smoothie. So i have that and Elasta QP mango butter as my two moisturizers.  I also use the smoothie as a leave in for my wash n gos. 

No excuse for my hair to be dry now!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant don't worry as long as you keep it up and moisturized it should be ok. don't have it out if you are not taking care of it like that. 

I have been lazy too I mean like I don't care about my hair being in these bantu knots. I moisturize every day. but it gets to a point where they will not stay up because all the oil and I have to wash my hair which is ok because I get about a day or so rest maybe 2 days. June can not come fast enough to do this length ck.


----------



## Enyo

Speaking of moisturizing every day, I have got to get back on that. My goal is to be really consistent. But it's so easy to forget when I'm always in the bun!


----------



## SmilingElephant

So....i set up an appointment to get my hair rollerset and blown out next weekend. I talked to the stylist and told her what i wanted and that i haven't been to a salon in 5 years bc im paranoid about stylists chopping my hair off and she says she doesn't do that and she knows exactly what i want. Just the rollerset and the blowout. 

So im still nervous, not sure if im gonna keep the appointment. But i would like to have my hair straight for a change.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> So....i set up an appointment to get my hair rollerset and blown out next weekend. I talked to the stylist and told her what i wanted and that i haven't been to a salon in 5 years bc im paranoid about stylists chopping my hair off and she says she doesn't do that and she knows exactly what i want. Just the rollerset and the blowout.
> 
> So im still nervous, not sure if im gonna keep the appointment. But i would like to have my hair straight for a change.



SmilingElephant you know we want to see the pictures... I can not wait to see how long your hair is.


----------



## Enyo

SmilingElephant said:


> So....i set up an appointment to get my hair rollerset and blown out next weekend. I talked to the stylist and told her what i wanted and that i haven't been to a salon in 5 years bc im paranoid about stylists chopping my hair off and she says she doesn't do that and she knows exactly what i want. Just the rollerset and the blowout.
> 
> So im still nervous, not sure if im gonna keep the appointment. But i would like to have my hair straight for a change.



As long as you are able to be firm with her should she pick up some scissors, you will be fine.   Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I dont think its gonna be as long as i think it is. I hope im past MBL tho. Its hard to tell when curly.


----------



## An_gell

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Did a length check this morning, I feel I MAY actually make WL by the end of the year!
> View attachment 196761


 
NinasLongAmbition, if you don't mind me asking what's your regimen? Thank you!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

An_gell...I don't mind at all, no has ever asked me about my reggie before. I feel special. lol. On a serious note, for the past yr. I 've been protective styling with twists, braids and recently u-wigs. I keep my moisture up by co-washing with Aussie Moist 1x a week while my hair is braided, then I seal it with oil. That's it.


----------



## An_gell

NinasLongAmbition said:


> @An_gell...I don't mind at all, no has ever asked me about my reggie before. I feel special. lol. On a serious note, for the past yr. I 've been protective styling with twists, braids and recently u-wigs. I keep my moisture up by co-washing with Aussie Moist 1x a week while my hair is braided, then I seal it with oil. That's it.


 
Thank you! Your hair is beautiful I really appreciate it. I'm going to start wiggin it here soon so it looks like I'm going in the right direction.


----------



## Lindsanity

Here is my starting pic!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I dont think its gonna be as long as i think it is. I hope im past MBL tho. Its hard to tell when curly.



SmilingElephant you know i will be one upset curly if you are past MBL already lol no seriously I hope you are.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> I dont think its gonna be as long as i think it is. I hope im past MBL tho. Its hard to tell when curly.



SmilingElephant you know i will be one upset curly if you are past MBL already lol no seriously I hope you are.


----------



## Shadiyah

Lindsanity said:


> Here is my starting pic!



you are MBL you go girl and welcome to this challenge. tell us what you plan to do to get to your goal?


----------



## Shadiyah

Here is the plan... I have been using the L.O.C method and putting my hair in 4 bantu knots. I co wash my hair about ever 3 days and when I do I will wear my hair curly that day and then it is back to the bantu knots. 

I am taking Live Once Daily Women 50+ and 300mg Bamboo Extract which is giving me 70% organic Silica. 

The last thing I want to look into is something that will help combat DHT that will cost slow growing or loss of hair as you get older. I really think this is why my hair is growing so slow now because my hair use to grow so much faster than this. 

If anyone know anything about this matter please speak up.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok so I have looked into Nu Hair DHT blocker I think I will try that one. I really think it is being in menopause is to why my hair growth has slowed down from reading about DHT. I don't want to wait until I have a real problem and then start trying to fix it I want to combat it now. My mother hair is thin and she had hysterectomy when she was in her 30's and her mother hair was thin and going bald but I always thought that was from her drinking. I really only wanted to be on one vitamin


----------



## Lindsanity

Shadiyah said:


> you are MBL you go girl and welcome to this challenge. tell us what you plan to do to get to your goal?



I've been tweaking my regimen for the last few months trying different techniques and products out but now I finally know what my hair loves and what my staples are.  When I take biotin and MSM religiously my hair thrives but I'm not that great with keeping up with vitamins  But if I keep it up like I did when I first started my HHJ I should make WL this year


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I henna'd this weekend for about 3 hours and deep conditioned for another hour afterwards and my hair is feeling fabulous. I hope to do a length check at the end of this week.


----------



## SeeLexus

Joining now...I really think I can make waist length this year! I will be wigging it til the end of the year. Here is my starting pic. From my length check last weekend


----------



## cherishlove

SeeLexus said:


> Joining now...I really think I can make waist length this year! I will be wigging it til the end of the year. Here is my starting pic. From my length check last weekend



Nice hair.  Looks like you are there.


----------



## Shadiyah

SeeLexus said:


> Joining now...I really think I can make waist length this year! I will be wigging it til the end of the year. Here is my starting pic. From my length check last weekend



SeeLexus very nice hair and you know what it really don't look like you have that long to go. some people have high waist and it is a shorter time than others. you look like you are high waisted. 

Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## SeeLexus

Shadiyah said:


> SeeLexus very nice hair and you know what it really don't look like you have that long to go. some people have high waist and it is a shorter time than others. you look like you are high waisted.
> 
> Welcome to the challenge.



Thank you. Yes I'm short too. I will feel waist length when my hair goes pass my boobs. LOL


----------



## Shadiyah

SeeLexus said:


> Thank you. Yes I'm short too. I will feel waist length when my hair goes pass my boobs. LOL



SeeLexus that is why there is a few hairs that are already at WL... yaaaa


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah

Hey lady!! Sorry so late, LoL.  I've been busy trying to plan this relocation.  Nope, no WL yet but this will be the year! :B

Sounds like the regular cowashing has been doing your hair some good.  IA that my hair responds better when I rinse/cleanse it daily or every other day.


----------



## Lindsanity

Impromtu sort of twist out lol... I would love an MBL twist out


----------



## ImanAdero

Just peeking in. Still no where near WL. And thats okay! I'm still trucking along. Definitely at BSL in one of my bras but not THE BSL bra. 

Still keeping it going. And I recently added biotin to my regimen. I'm not too good with it, but I try to take it with my BC so I don't forget it. 

Hopefully putting my hair in a style for April.


----------



## fitnessmommy

Excited. Measured today & I'm 2 inches away - funny how when I began this journey I never thought I would get here!


----------



## Shadiyah

Lindsanity said:


> Impromtu sort of twist out lol... I would love an MBL twist out



Lindsanity your hair looks great. I want my hair to hang MBL curly even longer if I can get there.


----------



## Shadiyah

fitnessmommy said:


> Excited. Measured today & I'm 2 inches away - funny how when I began this journey I never thought I would get here!



fitnessmommy  I am so happy for you.


----------



## Fine 4s

I'll be measuring in April in about a couple of weeks...I'll post pics then.
I'll probably be somewhere between BSL-MBL after I trim.


----------



## Shadiyah

Fine 4s said:


> I'll be measuring in April in about a couple of weeks...I'll post pics then.
> I'll probably be somewhere between BSL-MBL after I trim.



Fine 4s I decided to adopt your trimming schedule so I did a good trim last night. because my hair is straight from the bantu knots and oil I was able to get every strand.


----------



## Channy31

Checking in..
as some of you may have seen i've been wearing my hair natural atm but havent managed to do a lot with it.
Today is wash day again because I need to flat iron my hair, I'm driving back to university tomorrow and have a cheerleading competition on Friday. After the weekend I'm going to attempt a twist out


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl I am not one that needs a lot of styles I will wear my hair out in a wash n go in a min and leave it at that. I don't care about doing up dos or buns and my hair never gives me what I want in a twist out or braid out. I love the curls from the wash n go.


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> MixedGirl I am not one that needs a lot of styles I will wear my hair out in a wash n go in a min and leave it at that. I don't care about doing up dos or buns and my hair never gives me what I want in a twist out or braid out. I love the curls from the wash n go.



Thanks! Im thinking of spending a good few weeks experimenting.
I've got a got styles on my 'wish list'


----------



## cherishlove

I'm so tired of my hair....  I've been blow drying every week.  Which is okay for me but I'm ready to put it up via braids or weave.  I think I'm going with braids but I don't want it to stink.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well....im sitting in the Dominican salon. I just got shampooed and im sitting under the dryer being deep conditioned. Next will be the rollerset. 

I decided to go to a salon closer to my house instead. They said they get a lot of naturals. Even the other salon said that. She used Alter Ego shampoo and MX Puring conditioner. It smells like candy


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl

Not sure if I'm officially in the challenge, however, I've been a subscriber to this thread for quite some time. I decided to blowdry, flat iron, & do a length check yesterday. Below is the picture. I'm excited to say 2013 will be the year I make waist length!


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^Girl!!!!! U ARE waist length!! Congrats!! U are on your way to hip length!


----------



## Channy31

Incrediblehairgirl said:


> Not sure if I'm officially in the challenge, however, I've been a subscriber to this thread for quite some time. I decided to blowdry, flat iron, & do a length check yesterday. Below is the picture. I'm excited to say 2013 will be the year I make waist length!
> 
> View attachment 202005



I'm so sure you're waist length!


----------



## Shadiyah

Incrediblehairgirl said:


> Not sure if I'm officially in the challenge, however, I've been a subscriber to this thread for quite some time. I decided to blowdry, flat iron, & do a length check yesterday. Below is the picture. I'm excited to say 2013 will be the year I make waist length!
> 
> View attachment 202005



Incrediblehairgirl congrats girl!!!! you are waist length


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant am I missing something because I don't see any pics yet lol


----------



## Shadiyah

soldier4hair said:


> I'm so tired of my hair....  I've been blow drying every week.  Which is okay for me but I'm ready to put it up via braids or weave.  I think I'm going with braids but I don't want it to stink.



soldier4hair blow drying every week can not be good. what is wrong with your hair being in it's natural state? and why would your hair stink in braids if you are washing them?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Here's the pics. I wasn't feelin it. Its not as long as i thought it would be. It seems thicker. I paid $60 to look like something i couldve done myself. 

The experience wasn't so great. They suggested i get a texturizer. Um. No. I was just so paranoid. My hair looks....meh.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant you look like you are not feeling it but it looks nice. maybe you should have went with the one you talk with. so I hope you are over your straight hair now and get back to your curls lol. I never look as long as I think I am either but it is growing you know that. That is why I did a good trim because I just thought it really wasn't going to make a difference in my length.

but now you know, right?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Yeah. Its just that it looks the same length it was in December.  its not bouncy or nothing


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant our hair has been about the same length and like you may hair appears to be the same length as in december... I'm just hoping that this 'stall' doesn't interfere with achieving WL by the end of the year.   Your hair looks great by the way


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant our hair has been about the same length and like you may hair appears to be the same length as in december... I'm just hoping that this 'stall' doesn't interfere with achieving WL by the end of the year.   Your hair looks great by the way



Im sayin!! Have u noticed your hair thickening tho? I think mine has gotten thicker. I hope this summer it decides to grow longer.


----------



## Seamonster

SmilingElephant Your hair looks pretty, it is full BSL even with some texture. Sometimes It is harder to get curly type 3 hair bone straight than it is to get type 4 hair that way. Wrap it with some oil and it will get straighter, plus have the bounce you want.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^Girl!!!!! U ARE waist length!! Congrats!! U are on your way to hip length!




Lol thanks  However from the back, I feel it's getting close enough to just claim grazing WL...because when I swing my hair around to the front I'm nowhere near it. It seems so unofficial when its not evident from the front...erplexed


----------



## Shadiyah

Incrediblehairgirl said:


> Lol thanks  However from the back, I feel it's getting close enough to just claim grazing WL...because when I swing my hair around to the front I'm nowhere near it. It seems so unofficial when its not evident from the front...erplexed



Incrediblehairgirl your hair is not going to fall the same length in the back as in the front because of our boobs and because you are bringing it forward so you are losing some inches with the come around the neck and all but we can see what you can not see and it is your curves where you waist starts. you are wl believe us. your waist may not be where you think it starts it is at that first curve on the side and you can see it best from the back. and everyone's is different


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl

Shadiyah said:


> Incrediblehairgirl your hair is not going to fall the same length in the back as in the front because of our boobs and because you are bringing it forward so you are losing some inches with the come around the neck and all but we can see what you can not see and it is your curves where you waist starts. you are wl believe us. your waist may not be where you think it starts it is at that first curve on the side and you can see it best from the back. and everyone's is different



Oh ok! I hadn't thought about that...that makes so much sense. Thank so much for the feedback... So exciting to know I've reached WL!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Deleted blah blah blah


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to do something to jumpstart my growth. I've been taking prenatal vitamins everyday for about a month now, im trying to stay consistent.  

I dont understand why im having a stall like this.


----------



## Nix08

SmilingElephant said:


> I need to do something to jumpstart my growth. I've been taking prenatal vitamins everyday for about a month now, im trying to stay consistent.
> 
> I dont understand why im having a stall like this.



SmilingElephant I'm relaxed so I can see that my hair is growing. ..but like you I'm not seeing that length at the ends. ..maybe it's the curve of the back or something that's giving the illusion of a stall.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 said:


> SmilingElephant I'm relaxed so I can see that my hair is growing. ..but like you I'm not seeing that length at the ends. ..maybe it's the curve of the back or something that's giving the illusion of a stall.



Nix08 idk. I have scoliosis too, i got all kinds of curves in my back lol..maybe thats why it looks like it hasn't grown? I just could have sworn that i was about an inch past MBL. 

Maybe i should do progress pics in a bra?


----------



## Kurlee

Incrediblehairgirl said:


> Not sure if I'm officially in the challenge, however, I've been a subscriber to this thread for quite some time. I decided to blowdry, flat iron, & do a length check yesterday. Below is the picture. I'm excited to say 2013 will be the year I make waist length!
> 
> View attachment 202005


that hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> Im sayin!! Have u noticed your hair thickening tho? I think mine has gotten thicker. I hope this summer it decides to grow longer.



It looks really pretty! Don't be disheartened. Don't forget growth slows over winter.


----------



## MzSwift

IA, SmilingE.  Your hair wasn't fully stretched.  Did you do a pull test?

I feel the same way sometimes and I learned that my hair seems to thicken first and then lengthen.  Maybe yours is going to lengthen this summer like you hope it will!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just did a pull test with my bra on.  I guess it did get longer. I trimmed a quarter inch off yesterday so right now its right below my bra strap. 




Its growing on me. Ive been swinging it all day. I have been wrapping it with oil and that helps. It even had some bounce to it today. 

So i guess there's still hope that i will claim WL this year. 

Thanks ladies for the encouragement


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I am so glad so did it pick you up???


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I am so glad so did it pick you up???



Shadiyah...yeah. i was playing with it while i was getting ready to wrap it up for bed. I made myself realize that i do have long hair. I should appreciate it. It has weight to it so it swings when i turn my head. I guess i really do have hairnorexia. In my mind, my hair is shoulder length.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant girl me too. I don't care how long my hair gets it never seems long. I keep moving my goal further down and down lol. I am just over my bra I knew it from the trim I did the other night.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Scrapping MBL again this was after the trim
Decided to protective style with braids they only took 6 hours to put in


----------



## Channy31

NowIAmNappy said:


> Scrapping MBL again this was after the trim
> Decided to protective style with braids they only took 6 hours to put in



Pretty pretty pretty


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooooo....i trimmed another 8th of an inch off and bumped the ends. NOW it looks like how i like it to look

Im so excited about my ponytail!







It has so much swing!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant I am scared to get my hair straighten.. what is the name of the dominican conditioner that you are using?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant I am scared to get my hair straighten.. what is the name of the dominican conditioner that you are using?



For me, it wasn't a ton of heat like i thought it would be. Even after she blew out my hair it still wasn't straight so she had to flat iron it some. I hope i don't have too much damage. 

I like to use Silicon Mix Bambu and Suela y Canela when i can get my hands on it. 

But that MX Puring conditioner she used had my mouth watering lol! Lots of cones were used so i doubt i got a ton of damage. My hair is already trying to revert.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Its really growing on me tho. My hair actually is starting to feel like its really long. Especially since i trimmed my ends and it flows a lot better. 

So i guess i can say im scraping MBL? I guess by December I'll be scraping WL. Im just glad my hair is pretty healthy.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I am jumping over hoops to get to wl by the end of the yr. I am on supplements and I just got my Njoy growth oil, so I am doing a lot more that I never ever would do yrs before. I just mixed my henna so that I can see the growth when the grey comes in. I still need like 7 inches especially since I trimmed. wow at the beginning of the yr I needed 6" now it is 7 but you know I still have hope because we all trim and know that it doesn't take long for it to come back.


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^You can do it! 

I need to shut my mouth bc i only need about 3 inches just to claim WL. 

When i go back curly im gonna get my head back in the game. By:

-Deep conditioning every week
-Co washing daily
-making sure my hair is always moisturized and not dry. I have been battling dryness for a while. 
-taking prenatal vitamins everyday, i might add in Biotin
-drinking more water, i already eat good lol

Im also thinking about going back to the CG method or at least modified CG until i use up all the products that have cones in them.


----------



## Channy31

Do people think vitamins actually help?
I'm scared to try them.. but I also think maybe uping exercise and water may have a similar affect?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think this is a better length check picture. I need about a good 3 to 4 inches i think to reach goal. 

Think i can make it by December?


----------



## cherishlove

Why am I scared to trim my ends literally.  It's been since June I said I'm going to wait til June but now that that's here.  I might wait until December.  There is no urgency on my part to do so.  I would be WSL if it wasn't for that sister happy stylist butchering my hair.  I trust no one but myself right now to cut so I may be cutting myself we will see.


----------



## Carmelella

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> Why am I scared to trim my ends literally.  It's been since June I said I'm going to wait til June but now that that's here.  I might wait until December.  There is no urgency on my part to do so.  I would be WSL if it wasn't for that sister happy stylist butchering my hair.  I trust no one but myself right now to cut so I may be cutting myself we will see.



June?  I think ur jumping the gun, lol


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MixedGirl said:


> Do people think vitamins actually help?
> I'm scared to try them.. but I also think maybe uping exercise and water may have a similar affect?



MixedGirl I do. If you aren't providing your body with ample nutrients there isn't enough to share with your hair, if that makes sense. If you eat a good diet & exercise you may not need them like the lazy, bad eating person I am. The only thing that I do right is drink lots of water & no sodas.



SmilingElephant said:


> View attachment 203043
> I think this is a better length check picture. I need about a good 3 to 4 inches i think to reach goal.
> Think i can make it by December?



SmilingElephant OMG - it looks even longer longer than your other pics. Congrats lady on your progress!!! You'll probably be WL before 12/31. 



soldier4hair said:


> Why am I scared to trim my ends literally.  It's been since June I said I'm going to wait til June but now that that's here.  I might wait until December.  There is no urgency on my part to do so.  I would be WSL if it wasn't for that sister happy stylist butchering my hair.  I trust no one but myself right now to cut so I may be cutting myself we will see.



soldier4hair I BCed Sept 2011 & did not have scissors in my hair again until December 2012. Since I don't use flat irons & only use blowdryers every blue moon to stretch my hair for braids/twists, I only needed 1/3" trim. I was told that the only reason I needed that much was because of single strand knots. Since I'm still not using flat irons this year & prettymuch PSing the entire time, I will get my next trim in December.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Double post grr!


----------



## SmilingElephant

nakialovesshoes thank you!

Man i hope i make it this year! This growing phase is driving me crazy!! Ive become obsessed again with how long my hair is getting

Im wondering how long it will be in another 3 months lol. I don't know what length to claim right now. I believe im more MBL than i am BSL. But idk. I just can't believe how close i am to WL!


----------



## Shadiyah

well I henna yesterday and I am ready to start logging my growth. I know I waited until the very last min to really get serious about this. I never wanted to do protective styling but now I have no problem at all lol.

SmilingElephant I know you are happy girl. lol


----------



## mayoo

Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything. 
gonna re-do it in a couple of days


----------



## Shadiyah

mayoo said:


> Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything.
> gonna re-do it in a couple of days



mayoo but I can and you are almost there and I mean almost yaaaaa!!!!

ok this is what I wanted to ask is there anyone that still use silicones like me that is using hello hydrations???? I love that conditioner over anything else I use. it makes my hair so soft and clean. I am only using that for now on.


----------



## cherishlove

It just hit me..... My hair is long and thick and gorgeous Lmbo.......

nakialoveshoes although I use heat once a week I think I'm going to trim once a year.


----------



## Channy31

3 Inches from waist length, 5 from hip length. If my hair grows 3/4 of an inch a month I'll be at waist length by July? Maybe Hip length by October? 
I think i'd probably trim an inch off my hair before the end of the year, meaning I MAY be at hip length or grazing by December maybe?!

So exciting!

Huge milestone that my old clip in extensions are now shorter than my hair! yay!


----------



## Shadiyah

man yall got some hair up in here. wow it is hard to believe we been posting in here since the end of 2010 and I can not believe how much stuff that I am doing trying to get there at the last min lol  I never thought I would be this despread.


----------



## QueenAmaka

My wet hair made it to waist length :-D



Now I've got to focus on getting to full waist length dry hair....


----------



## Shadiyah

QueenAmaka that is so great!!!!!

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/H67yLNhHN4E. After watching so many people this one right here is my true hair twin for real y'all. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SmilingElephant

I just washed my hair. And there's no heat damage!! 

Im going to be building it back up by using lite protein products.  I always do that when i go back curly to strengthen my hair. 

I think the next time i straighten i will go back to that Dominican salon. I ended up liking the results after all and i love that there was no heat damage. 

My curls look happier since i trimmed too.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant yes our curls love it when we get a trim. 

so look at what I came across and this was my thinking all the time.

 (Note about BSL: Others have suggested that this length be measured using an imaginary line at the height of the nipples and around across the back. Others suggest that it should be measured at the bottom of the shoulder blades on the back.)


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant yes our curls love it when we get a trim.
> 
> so look at what I came across and this was my thinking all the time.
> 
> (Note about BSL: Others have suggested that this length be measured using an imaginary line at the height of the nipples and around across the back. Others suggest that it should be measured at the bottom of the shoulder blades on the back.)



Well if that's the case...then i can claim MBL!! I hope to be full MBL by June or July and WL by October. 

I just treated my curls to Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Masque. My curls look so happy they could giggle  its SO much easier to finger detangle now  my hair felt fragile today, she still needs protein. The masque did help tho.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant where do you think your curls will fall at when you get WL????


----------



## Channy31

Getting there!
I'm thinking 3 inches







I dont think I have any huge difference between BSL and waist, my waist seems pretty high.


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl girl I think you can claim it.... what do yall think????

you go girl


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant where do you think your curls will fall at when you get WL????



Lol idk maybe full APL? Right now they are scraping APL. I'd be suprised if they hung at BSL. 

MixedGirl your hair is the business! Beautiful!


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> MixedGirl girl I think you can claim it.... what do yall think????
> 
> you go girl



hehe! thanks so much, the 'bra' that I have is actually a bralette so its lower than my bra strap but I feel like I just want that extra few issues to be right at waist length!


----------



## Channy31

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol idk maybe full APL? Right now they are scraping APL. I'd be suprised if they hung at BSL.
> 
> MixedGirl your hair is the business! Beautiful!



Thank you so much! 
Really appreciate it


----------



## Enyo

MixedGirl said:


> Getting there!
> I'm thinking 3 inches
> 
> I dont think I have any huge difference between BSL and waist, my waist seems pretty high.



I'd say less than 3. Maybe 1! 

Sent from my messy iPhone


----------



## Channy31

Enyo said:


> I'd say less than 3. Maybe 1!
> 
> Sent from my messy iPhone



omg that would be great, although I do want to chop off an inch I think because my layers have been cut badly by my hairdresser 

I'm going to not length check until around my birthday May 31st and see where I am by then


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol idk maybe full APL? Right now they are scraping APL. I'd be suprised if they hung at BSL.
> 
> MixedGirl your hair is the business! Beautiful!



SmilingElephant see my curls don't hang like that they are hugging my neck not even touch my shoulders and I am touching bsl stretched. I want my curls to hang at bsl so I don't know where my hair needs to be when it is straight to do that.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant see my curls don't hang like that they are hugging my neck not even touch my shoulders and I am touching bsl stretched. I want my curls to hang at bsl so I don't know where my hair needs to be when it is straight to do that.



Wow, u might need TBL hair just to reach BSL curly. 

Hey, who uses moisturizing sprays and how? I have a Curly Q's moisturizing spray. But my hair laughs at liquid moisturizers.


----------



## cherishlove

SmilingElephant said:


> I like Hawaiian silky 14 in 1


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow, u might need TBL hair just to reach BSL curly.
> 
> Hey, who uses moisturizing sprays and how? I have a Curly Q's moisturizing spray. But my hair laughs at liquid moisturizers.


SmilingElephant I use it for layering (LOC) or for lightly misting when I'm about to baggy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Shadiyah said:


> (Note about BSL: Others have suggested that this length be measured using an imaginary line at the height of the nipples and around across the back. Others suggest that it should be measured at the bottom of the shoulder blades on the back.)



I measure it by the bottom of the shoulder blades in the back.. you cannot go by the height of your nipples cuz I'm a 36F and my nipples hang low.


----------



## jesusislove1526

Hi ladies!  It's been a while since I posted in here.  These are my length check pictures as of March 31st.  I am about 3 inches from waist length, so hopefully I will be there or grazing by November.


----------



## Shadiyah

wow so many ladies are leaving us. This is great news and don't seem like it took that long.


----------



## lilpinkdove

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant yes our curls love it when we get a trim.
> 
> so look at what I came across and this was my thinking all the time.
> 
> (Note about BSL: Others have suggested that this length be measured using an imaginary line at the height of the nipples and around across the back. Others suggest that it should be measured at the bottom of the shoulder blades on the back.)



Hmm now I'm really confused, so what length am I?? Ladies please help me classify my length. oh and consider this my check in(first straightening since Dec)


----------



## nakialovesshoes

lilpinkdove said:


> Hmm now I'm really confused, so what length am I?? Ladies please help me classify my length. oh and consider this my check in(first straightening since Dec)



 lilpinkdove Since BSL is different on all women I just use BSB as a reference. And then for MBL, I measured my torso & I will claim MBL when my hair is as long as half my torso if that makes sense. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

nakialovesshoes said:


> Stupid phone.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

nakialovesshoes said:


> Double post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31

lilpinkdove said:


> Hmm now I'm really confused, so what length am I?? Ladies please help me classify my length. oh and consider this my check in(first straightening since Dec)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204469



Id say BSL.. not full BSL though because of your layers.
Your ends look super healthy and nice, congrats


----------



## lilpinkdove

nakialovesshoes said:


> lilpinkdove Since BSL is different on all women I just use BSB as a reference. And then for MBL, I measured my torso & I will claim MBL when my hair is as long as half my torso if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah I guess that makes since, except the BSB part, I guess I'll have to google that. Oh and I guess it's time to break out a ruler!


----------



## lilpinkdove

MixedGirl said:


> Id say BSL.. not full BSL though because of your layers.
> Your ends look super healthy and nice, congrats



Thanks mixedgirl, a little trimming and a lot of protective styling has been working for me, I'm still not getting the growth rate that I need though, it may be time for me to start my biotin.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

lilpinkdove said:


> Yeah I guess that makes since, except the BSB part, I guess I'll have to google that. Oh and I guess it's time to break out a ruler!



lilpinkdove - BSB is the bottom of your shoulder blade. 

 

I attached this photo of my torso measurement to better explain. BSB is at the 7" mark on me. My torso is approximately 18.5" long. So technically I'd be MBL at 9.25". Well, as you can see on this photo, 9.25" is a little bit past the top of my bra strap b/c I wear my bras really low. However, I've decided not to claim MBL until I'm at the 10" mark. That will leave me another 4 inches to WL. HTH...


----------



## lilpinkdove

nakialovesshoes said:


> lilpinkdove - BSB is the bottom of your shoulder blade.
> 
> I attached this photo of my torso measurement to better explain. BSB is at the 7" mark on me. My torso is approximately 18.5" long. So technically I'd be MBL at 9.25". Well, as you can see on this photo, 9.25" is a little bit past the top of my bra strap b/c I wear my bras really low. However, I've decided not to claim MBL until I'm at the 10" mark. That will leave me another 4 inches to WL. HTH...


Thanks, that seems like a much more logical and a less subjective means of classifying. I need to get one of those measuring tapes!


----------



## Shadiyah

lilpinkdove said:


> Hmm now I'm really confused, so what length am I?? Ladies please help me classify my length. oh and consider this my check in(first straightening since Dec)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204469



I say BSL because can you see how your hair is sitting at the bottom of your shoulder blades? Plus your bra is sitting there. But not everyone where their bra there which why it gets confusing. But you are and in a few more inches your will be mbl


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> lilpinkdove - BSB is the bottom of your shoulder blade.
> 
> View attachment 204585
> 
> I attached this photo of my torso measurement to better explain. BSB is at the 7" mark on me. My torso is approximately 18.5" long. So technically I'd be MBL at 9.25". Well, as you can see on this photo, 9.25" is a little bit past the top of my bra strap b/c I wear my bras really low. However, I've decided not to claim MBL until I'm at the 10" mark. That will leave me another 4 inches to WL. HTH...



Omg that is such a good idea. I am getting to go and measure mines too.


----------



## lilpooky

Hi ladies. I flat ironed my hair last weekend at 15 weeks post. I wanted to flat iron so that when I get my relaxer tomorrow at 16 weeks post, my friend won't have to worry about having to comb through all my new growth. 

Here's a pic of what my hair looked like after my flat iron.





I'm nearing waist length, but I'm not quite there yet. I wanna do another trim to get rid of the thin ends and even my hair out some more, but I don't know how much I should trim. Please help!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

lilpooky Um, I think you're past WL & headed to HL. I think the condition of your ends should dictate how much you trim. If you don't have splits/knots, then maybe you'd be fine with just dusting. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilpooky

nakialovesshoes said:


> @lilpooky Um, I think you're past WL & headed to HL. I think the condition of your ends should dictate how much you trim. If you don't have splits/knots, then maybe you'd be fine with just dusting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
nakialovesshoes Thanks for your reply! My hair honestly doesn't feel like it's WL. I think I'll be there once my hair reaches the end of my shirt. Re: trimming--my ends are definitely dry and a little split, so I think I'll trim off maybe an inch or two...


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl said:


> Id say BSL.. not full BSL though because of your layers.
> Your ends look super healthy and nice, congrats



you know you don't have to grow out your layers to be a length or I would never be a length because I am keeping my layers. my curls look much better with them.


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah said:


> you know you don't have to grow out your layers to be a length or I would never be a length because I am keeping my layers. my curls look much better with them.



I agree. I've never NOT had layers in my hair. My longest is WL and my shortest is collarbone length. I'd love to have hair that was all one length, but I accept that my front will be considerably shorter than the middle/back of my head.


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes said:


> lilpooky Um, I think you're past WL & headed to HL. I think the condition of your ends should dictate how much you trim. If you don't have splits/knots, then maybe you'd be fine with just dusting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



nakialovesshoes I think she is holding her head back which is why she said that. I was going to say she was there also until I see how she is holding her head.


----------



## lilpinkdove

Enyo said:


> I agree. I've never NOT had layers in my hair. My longest is WL and my shortest is collarbone length. I'd love to have hair that was all one length, but I accept that my front will be considerably shorter than the middle/back of my head.



You know I'd have to agree with you ladies. I have just excepted that parts of my hair grows way longer then other parts and in an attempt to keep it looking healthy it helps for me to keep layers in it. Nothing too choppy because I don't have time to be curling up nobodies layers when I wear it straight. And the layers do allow my natural curls and braid/twist/Bantu knot outs to fall better as previously mentioned.


----------



## Shadiyah

lilpooky said:


> nakialovesshoes Thanks for your reply! My hair honestly doesn't feel like it's WL. I think I'll be there once my hair reaches the end of my shirt. Re: trimming--my ends are definitely dry and a little split, so I think I'll trim off maybe an inch or two...



lilpooky omg I just read this one. you mean you are not holding your head back and your hair is hanging where we see it???? if so you are waist length sweetie at the end of your shirt that will be hip length your waist starts at the curve in your side not the bottom where everyone now wear their pants. that is why back in the day those kind of pants use to be called hipsters. 

Well congrats and if you want to wait until the middle catch up I would do that before I go to cutting. lol


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo said:


> I agree. I've never NOT had layers in my hair. My longest is WL and my shortest is collarbone length. I'd love to have hair that was all one length, but I accept that my front will be considerably shorter than the middle/back of my head.



Enyo being all length is a lot of cutting. I grew my hair out like that before and I loved it but I was wearing my hair straight at that time. but to be curly and show the best curls layers it is lol. 

I really want a diva cut after I finish growing but not the shape that I have seen most people get I seen someone else get a diva cut and I really liked hers so if they can give me a private room I will go and get one. I need to start looking now.

Oh and I never could find your album I wanted to see your hair. and don't be mad at me ladies I love seeing your hair and I know it is not fair that I can not show mines.


----------



## lilpinkdove

lilpooky said:


> Hi ladies. I flat ironed my hair last weekend at 15 weeks post. I wanted to flat iron so that when I get my relaxer tomorrow at 16 weeks post, my friend won't have to worry about having to comb through all my new growth.
> 
> Here's a pic of what my hair looked like after my flat iron.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/p1040721j.jpg/
> 
> I'm nearing waist length, but I'm not quite there yet. I wanna do another trim to get rid of the thin ends and even my hair out some more, but I don't know how much I should trim. Please help!



Uhmm yeah so your clearly waist length : ) but about the trim def take off anything spilt. I made the mistake once of trying to take off damaged hair gradually because I didn't want to loose length and I payed for it dearly. I went from MBL  darn near WL to SBL  with in 1 yr because the damage kept traveling up. Major set back so now I trim more regularly what must go. But mine were split not just at the ends but mid shaft. Yours may not be so bad. Although my hair dresser tends to want to get rid of see through hair and keep it blunt at the ends but I think that's a matter of preference.


----------



## Shadiyah

Forgot to tell you all that I measured my torso and it is 21" long, that is long isn't it??? so I had it all right because my bsb or bsl is 8.5" and WL is 17" and on my shirt it all lined up the same. So I still need 5 - 6" to make WL well because of the trim.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah
6" in 8 months isn't impossible so I think you can do it!  I can't wait to find out where you are in December


----------



## MzSwift

I think I'm gonna go back to rocking my pixie cut wigs once I move to my new state.  I wanna unleash my hair when it's WL or close to it.  It'll be fun.  I wonder if my new coworkers will think that my wigs are my real hair and my real hair is a weave/wig.  LoL


----------



## MileHighDiva

Shadiyah how did you measure your torso?  From the base of your neck to your hip/tailbone?  Or from the base of your nape to your hip/tailbone?  TIA


----------



## lilpooky

Shadiyah said:


> lilpooky omg I just read this one. you mean you are not holding your head back and your hair is hanging where we see it???? if so you are waist length sweetie at the end of your shirt that will be hip length your waist starts at the curve in your side not the bottom where everyone now wear their pants. that is why back in the day those kind of pants use to be called hipsters.
> 
> Well congrats and if you want to wait until the middle catch up I would do that before I go to cutting. lol



Hi Shadiyah. No, I'm not holding my head back. Thanks for clarifying where WL and HL are. I always get so confused. I asked my boyfriend and he was like, "Aren't they the same thing?" He said your hip meets at your waist. I guess we both need to take anatomy and physiology again LOL.


----------



## lilpooky

lilpinkdove said:


> Uhmm yeah so your clearly waist length : ) but about the trim def take off anything spilt. I made the mistake once of trying to take off damaged hair gradually because I didn't want to loose length and I payed for it dearly. I went from MBL  darn near WL to SBL  with in 1 yr because the damage kept traveling up. Major set back so now I trim more regularly what must go. But mine were split not just at the ends but mid shaft. Yours may not be so bad. Although my hair dresser tends to want to get rid of see through hair and keep it blunt at the ends but I think that's a matter of preference.



Thanks lilpinkdove I will definitely trim off all the splits. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Shadiyah

MileHighDiva said:


> Shadiyah how did you measure your torso?  From the base of your neck to your hip/tailbone?  Or from the base of your nape to your hip/tailbone?  TIA



MzSwift I really hope so. I can not wait either because I always make sure I have pic from yr to yr to compare and I be like wow. 

MileHighDiva I measured from the lower part of my neck where it meets my shoulder and to my tailbone. is that right?


----------



## Channy31

Thinking I have one inch and a half of 'damage'
but I dont know why, it curls perfectly, no splits. No thinning. Its just not quite right..

im guessing its possibly mild heat damage as in the past i've used heat 4 times a week.  I don't think there is a huge rush to cut it off since its not breaking off or anything. When I get to waist or a bit below I'll probably cut it off. I was always thinking that when I get to waist length ill jus continue growing but I find my hair quite hard to deal with when flat ironed at this length, cant imagine hip length.

Still considering making a U part weave for summer. I have good  quality clip in extensions which are too short I could just cut off the clips and make my first attempt at making one and see what happens.


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl step away from the flat iron lol  if you want your curls to be their best you need to leave the flat iron alone. just co wash all the time and maybe you should clarify if you have not done so and deep condition. or a protein treatment before the deep conditioner.


----------



## Enyo

Shadiyah, I just use the LHCF standard album here on the site. I think we access it through our profiles.


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> MixedGirl step away from the flat iron lol  if you want your curls to be their best you need to leave the flat iron alone. just co wash all the time and maybe you should clarify if you have not done so and deep condition. or a protein treatment before the deep conditioner.



I know I know! 
I now flat iron once every 2 weeks but I still need to be careful. The thing is because im a university student I go out often, probably like 3 times every two weeks and I often wants straightened hair for that.

In first year I'd go out like 4 times a week! (In england your first year of university doesnt coun't towards your degree, its like an expensive 'settling in' year meaning most people go out A LOT)


----------



## mayoo

I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions). 
Hope to have them in for about a month  
Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day


----------



## nakialovesshoes

mayoo said:


> I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions).
> Hope to have them in for about a month
> Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day



 mayoo Ooh these are nice. I can't wait until my braids are long like this. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

mayoo those braids are so nice. 

MixedGirl I know it will take some getting used to for you to be able to see yourself with curly hair all the time. Once you get the hang of it and you start really liking yourself with it when you see yourself in the mirror it will get better. I see it is not everyone else it is you. Just because you party and hanging out do not mean your hair has to be straight as a matter of fact your hair would do much better being curly when you go out because you don't have to worry about your hair sweating out. Your hair would be the only one that is holding up through out the heat and dancing or what have you.


----------



## mayoo

Shadiyah nakialovesshoes thank-you x


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> mayoo those braids are so nice.
> 
> MixedGirl I know it will take some getting used to for you to be able to see yourself with curly hair all the time. Once you get the hang of it and you start really liking yourself with it when you see yourself in the mirror it will get better. I see it is not everyone else it is you. Just because you party and hanging out do not mean your hair has to be straight as a matter of fact your hair would do much better being curly when you go out because you don't have to worry about your hair sweating out. Your hair would be the only one that is holding up through out the heat and dancing or what have you.



I know, you're completely right. The thing is this hurdle is something I don't want to put the effort in to overcome atm. I think it may take a lot of effort and with my exams and all the work I have to do I don't want to be walking around worring about my hair. Although summer starts in July, I think I may be really strict on myself and do a curly summer and see what happens! Thanks for this, I needed this little message


----------



## Shadiyah

I can not believe that I am up but I am getting ready to co wash my hair and go from there.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok still walking around in the bantu knots... I had fun for a couple of days but back to business. getting ready to co wash, I clarified yesterday and dc so just the co wash today.


----------



## wyldcurlz

Okay, WL challengers....help me! 

My hair has been colored (and color corrected twice!) this year! And now it feels dry!! I've tried for WL 3 times and ....3 scissor happy stylists later, didn't make it. 

THIS IS MY YEAR!!! Help me figure out how to handle this color (i'm doing coconut oil pre-wash, and trying to avoid heat.)  Anything else? I'm ready for WL!!!


----------



## cherishlove

So I decided to French braid my hair. I may do this every week. I'm liking i. I'm thrilled about my hang time too ;lachen;


----------



## Shadiyah

wyldcurlz said:


> Okay, WL challengers....help me!
> 
> My hair has been colored (and color corrected twice!) this year! And now it feels dry!! I've tried for WL 3 times and ....3 scissor happy stylists later, didn't make it.
> 
> THIS IS MY YEAR!!! Help me figure out how to handle this color (i'm doing coconut oil pre-wash, and trying to avoid heat.)  Anything else? I'm ready for WL!!!



wyldcurlz welcome to the challenge. as far as your color is concerned maybe you should back off the coconut a little because you know it acts like protein and you don't want to get overload. and the next thing you need to concentrate on is moisture. try co washing with a moisturizing conditioner and get a moisturizing deep conditioner. if you want to do a oil pre wash try olive oil or grape seed oil. coconut after a while will dry out some people hair. do a nice apple cider vinegar rinse and then moisture moisture moisture from there. 

Let me know how it turns out, ok?


----------



## Shadiyah

soldier4hair said:


> So I decided to French braid my hair.  I may do this every week.  I'm liking i.  I'm thrilled about my hang time too ;lachen;



soldier4hair I love the braid. I think I may try something like that today. I have to go to the dr and I like to wear my hair flat under my khimar you know the bantu knots will not cut it. lol


----------



## cherishlove

Shadiyah said:


> soldier4hair I love the braid. I think I may try something like that today. I have to go to the dr and I like to wear my hair flat under my khimar you know the bantu knots will not cut it. lol



Shadiyah try it.  It's so simple but so dainty.  I put this at the end of the braid and brought it to the front.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

wyldcurlz said:


> Okay, WL challengers....help me!
> 
> My hair has been colored (and color corrected twice!) this year! And now it feels dry!! I've tried for WL 3 times and ....3 scissor happy stylists later, didn't make it.
> 
> THIS IS MY YEAR!!! Help me figure out how to handle this color (i'm doing coconut oil pre-wash, and trying to avoid heat.)  Anything else? I'm ready for WL!!!



wyldcurlz - do you have peroxide color? Because peroxide strips the hair, I would say that you need to make sure you're getting enough protein. If you use too much moisture your hair will turn to mush. I know that normally when we think of dry hair, we automatically think the answer is more moisture. However, I've always been taught that when using peroxide based colors, you have to stay on top of your protein. I would also add some keratin based products and or silk amino acids to my routine. These are fillers & will help with the missing layers due to the color.

Definitely stay away from the heat & I would say try to keep a low manipulation routine. Because your hair is more fragile due to the color, you should be handling it as less as possible.


----------



## Shadiyah

nakialovesshoes I am glad you know about color lol because I have not been in that world in so long I just thought she had the protein up ok. but yes listen to her wyldcurlz because that sounds much better.


----------



## wyldcurlz

nakialovesshoes said:


> wyldcurlz - do you have peroxide color? Because peroxide strips the hair, I would say that you need to make sure you're getting enough protein. If you use too much moisture your hair will turn to mush. I know that normally when we think of dry hair, we automatically think the answer is more moisture. However, I've always been taught that when using peroxide based colors, you have to stay on top of your protein. I would also add some keratin based products and or silk amino acids to my routine. These are fillers & will help with the missing layers due to the color.
> 
> Definitely stay away from the heat & I would say try to keep a low manipulation routine. Because your hair is more fragile due to the color, you should be handling it as less as possible.



nakialovesshoes thank you! i have been trying to avoid cones - so because of that, i've mostly been using Devacurl products (they're emollient and seem to really moisturize my hair) BUT i haven't used protein (other than the occasional GBP by Aubrey Organics.) i'll try to find something good that is keratin based or silk amino acids and plop that on my hair this week! i'm pretty sure i have peroxide because they took my ends pretty light doing a "subtle ombré." thanks! WL here i come!!!!!


----------



## wyldcurlz

Shadiyah said:


> wyldcurlz welcome to the challenge. as far as your color is concerned maybe you should back off the coconut a little because you know it acts like protein and you don't want to get overload. and the next thing you need to concentrate on is moisture. try co washing with a moisturizing conditioner and get a moisturizing deep conditioner. if you want to do a oil pre wash try olive oil or grape seed oil. coconut after a while will dry out some people hair. do a nice apple cider vinegar rinse and then moisture moisture moisture from there.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out, ok?



you know...my hair DOES feel a little dry Shadiyah - maybe i DO need to back off the coconut!! i currently co-wash and haven't used "shampoo" in....wow, its been so long i can't even remember. maybe i will ACV tomorrow and add some protein per nakialovesshoes recommendation and then moisture on top of that! and maybe i will try a different pre-wash oil treatment. i don't know about this coconut anymore.  erplexed


----------



## Lindsanity

I'm going to wear my hair curly for a little while.  It's raining all the time and I'm starting to train for a 5K so I don't want to worry about water/sweat with my straight hair.  I used my hair curly in high school but I was never crazy about the way it looked because I wasn't taking care of it the right way.  But since I've found LHCF, I have a better understanding of natural hair care and I'm excited!  Fingers crossed I can stay away from heat until June


----------



## Channy31

Lindsanity said:


> I'm going to wear my hair curly for a little while.  It's raining all the time and I'm starting to train for a 5K so I don't want to worry about water/sweat with my straight hair.  I used my hair curly in high school but I was never crazy about the way it looked because I wasn't taking care of it the right way.  But since I've found LHCF, I have a better understanding of natural hair care and I'm excited!  Fingers crossed I can stay away from heat until June



May try with you!
Although Its my birthday 31st May so I'll use heat around then.


----------



## Shadiyah

Lindsanity said:


> I'm going to wear my hair curly for a little while.  It's raining all the time and I'm starting to train for a 5K so I don't want to worry about water/sweat with my straight hair.  I used my hair curly in high school but I was never crazy about the way it looked because I wasn't taking care of it the right way.  But since I've found LHCF, I have a better understanding of natural hair care and I'm excited!  Fingers crossed I can stay away from heat until June



Lindsanity you can do it  I know you can. I love how easy curly hair is when it comes to sweating and showers, no worries.


----------



## Shadiyah

you know I am getting to the point where I don't want to count my hair anymore. I will keep it up as long as my fatigue last and I will continue taking care of it but I think I will just wait to be surprise when it all happens lol. 

told you all I am not a protective style person but I will see. I love waiting for the next yr and comparing pics to see what happen.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'll be wearing my hair out this week in preparation for my heat stretch and length check.  I don't expect much b/c Dec to Apr seems to be a resting period in hair growth for me.  But it'll be good to feel like I have some hair again.  Even though my last row of mini braids rests at APL, I'm always surprised when I heat stretch and feel my hair tickling my back. LoL


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I finally ordered a new blow dryer so that I can do a length check and trim.  I missed my rhassoul DC this week, but I co-washed instead so my hair is feeling okay.


----------



## Cherry89




----------



## MzSwift

Alright Cherry89 !  Grow on girl!!


----------



## Seamonster

Cherry89  Whew, I have been waiting for someone else to make waist length. You picture encouraged me. It looks like you went from MBL to WL. How long did it take you?

 Next check in I am looking forward to seeing your progress. I have been in this thread for two years now, and often feel like the tin man longing for a heart. 'What am I doing trying to make the goal of WL?'


----------



## Cherry89

MzSwift, Thanks girlie!! 

Seamonster, Thank u, and dont be discouraged. It took me about four months to get from mbl to wsl.  But I am a cheater, lol.. because Ive been using a real good regimen full of vitamins,fish oils, antioxodiants, green smoothie drinks, Hair, skin nails vitamin,castor oil massages, JBCO. I also use brahmi, alma, honey mixed in my conditioners. and I literally condition my hair everyday, I believe I just conjured up my perfect regimen. I will give more details on what I really think had the most effect, got to go in for work now... brb!!


----------



## Cherry89

Double post


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG!!!! Cherry89 love your hair you got there yaaa this is so great so many graduating.


----------



## Shadiyah

Cherry89 I can not wait to hear about your regi. Like please give all details.


----------



## cherishlove

Cherry89. Waiting on your regimen.  I need a growth spurt. I haven't been doing anything to my hair.


----------



## TheMenAllPause

I have finally made mbl after being stuck at bsl for what seems like forever. I'm hoping for 3 inches of retention to make el by December.


----------



## Nix08

TheMenAllPause Looks amazing


----------



## cherishlove

Happy for you!! TheMenAllPause

My back looks so long trying to make it to wl.  Bsl has been my length for what seems like a long time to me.


----------



## cocosweet

In preparation for the dye job I'll give myself this weekend, I have done my second GPB treatment in 5 days. 

I plan on doing a mid year length check in June, but this morning  when I stretched a few strands, they looked the same way they did around New Year's. I should have almost another two inches of hair by now.

Grrrr....


----------



## Channy31

So its currently exam period so my hair is in a bun but its just really frizzy and doesn't look good, after about 2 days my hair isn't curly the edges are basically straight and frizzy and puffy.

So basically does anyone have any natural hair styles I can wear which are REALLY low maintenance or any other tips?
P.s. cant braid, dont know anyone that can, cant afford for anyone else to do it for me/dont trust anyone.
Also I have little times because of exams. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl put your hair in twist or just keep it in bun just wet it with a little water every day.you know like where it is frizz at


----------



## Shadiyah

TheMenAllPause said:


> I have finally made mbl after being stuck at bsl for what seems like forever. I'm hoping for 3 inches of retention to make el by December.
> 
> View attachment 206205



TheMenAllPause your hair is looking good. tell me how long were you hanging around bsl? it seems like I have been like that forever because you know last yr and  now it really don't seem like it has gotten very far. I mean I can see a difference but for 2 yrs as far as inches is concerned it don't seem like much


----------



## Nix08

I was getting discouraged about reaching wl at the end of this year but after this relaxer I'm hopeful again.


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!

I'm packing for my trip but I had to stop and have hubby take a pic for my length check.

No spectacular hair pix but I hope to do some experimenting during my trip.

Fingercombed out failed twistout on heat stretched hair-







Apr 2013 length check-





I'm slowly but surely getting there.  I hope to retain more by my August check in.


----------



## Solila

Here is my update. I like to do this twisted hairstyle.
The length is my hair in its natural state (I never use heat). I have to be honest, I'm not consistent with length checking. Once in a while I'll look to see how long it is by stretching it, but that is about it. 
We are still a work in progress!


----------



## Shadiyah

Solila you and MzSwift are just about there I mean MzSwift you are really close. have fun on your trip. 

I am still hanging in there. my ck will be in June.


----------



## freckledface

I don't know if ill actually make it, but I wanna join. heres my starting pic taken on the 1st


----------



## Shadiyah

freckledface said:


> I don't know if ill actually make it, but I wanna join. heres my starting pic taken on the 1st



freckledface welcome!!!! do you know how many inches you usually get during the year? because I don't think you will have a problem getting there by the end of the year.


----------



## freckledface

Shadiyah I have no clue. I'm only about 14 months into this hhj. Last year I did a lot of cutting. I would say I'm average some months maybe a little bit more.


----------



## cherishlove

Hi does anyone have anyone have a regimen for laying down their edges?  I bought some Edge Control from Sally's and I'm very proud of myself because I returned it.  Usually I let these things collect dust in my closet.


----------



## Fine 4s

But regarding length I need to retain a least 3-4 inches to make it to WL and that's AFTER the trims. My ends are really really dry...
Off to find a remedy...


----------



## Shadiyah

soldier4hair have you tried tying down your edges before you go out or over night?


----------



## cherishlove

Shadiyah said:


> @soldier4hair have you tried tying down your edges before you go out or over night?



Shadiyah... we are in all the same challenges together    I should be in MBL too but I said thats too many.

No I rarely tie my hair. What I find though for me that works best is clean.  I wash once a week and once I get to the 5th or 6th day it gets crazy.


----------



## Fine 4s

Here are my updates:

Went to Supercuts for my trim. Blow dried on cool from 1:40pm to 3:00pm. Did not hurt one bit. I arrived pre-washed and detangled.

I really would like to make it to WL by the end if 2013 if I can get this dry hair and breakage under control.


----------



## Shadiyah

soldier4hair said:


> Shadiyah... we are in all the same challenges together    I should be in MBL too but I said thats too many.
> 
> No I rarely tie my hair. What I find though for me that works best is clean.  I wash once a week and once I get to the 5th or 6th day it gets crazy.



soldier4hair yes I know we are. I am only doing those 2 plus Njoy's challenge. I was in the deep conditioner one but I just can  not keep up with all of that. I have been in this challenge since day one. 

you know what you need to do to get to your goal I don't see why you need to be in the mbl one. 

I am back in 4 bantu knots after applying my oils to my scalp and jbco to my ends. 

I have been deep conditioning everyday after cleaning with wen. So far it is working.


----------



## Shadiyah

Fine 4s said:


> Here are my updates:
> 
> Went to Supercuts for my trim. Blow dried on cool from 1:40pm to 3:00pm. Did not hurt one bit. I arrived pre-washed and detangled.
> 
> I really would like to make it to WL by the end if 2013 if I can get this dry hair and breakage under control.



Fine 4s love your hair. I think I have what you need for your ends. 

In a bowl mix
· ½ cup of aloe vera juice or whole leaf aloe vera
· 1-2 tablespoons of your favorite oil (wheat germ, olive, safflower, walnut etc)
In a separate Bowl melt
· Food grade coconut oil (1/4 cup)
· Sit the bottle or jar in hot water- do not put in microwave or on the stove!
Remember, everyone’s hair has different needs. You may need more or less of this mixture. Or, your hair may not like this at all. None of these will irrevocably change your hair. Thus, you just need to wash out the mixture if your hair doesn’t like it.

Using your fingers, separate your hair into 4- 8 sections. If your hair is caked with hard product, rinse your hair first. Gently handle the first section. First, smooth the hair in a downward direction. You are just trying to make sure that all the hair is going in one direction. You don’t need to completely detangle the hair at this point.
Dip your hair in the bowl of aloe vera and oil or cup your hands in the mixture and transfer it to the section onto your hair. Work it through. Get the aloe vera/oil mix into your hair from root to tip. Make sure it is moist throughout the sectioned hair. If your hair is long enough, twist it and wrap it around like a bantu knot. If it is not, try to twist it and move it out the way. Repeat until you have done this to each section.
You should have a head full of aloe vera mixed with oil twisted sections. Go back to the first twist you did. Undo it, pour the liquid coconut oil in your hand and work through the section. Re-twist it and repeat on whole head. Place a plastic shower cap on your head for 15-60 minutes. Your moisturizing pre-poo is complete! 

This really works too.


----------



## Enyo

I did a soft press of my hair tonight. It has grown a little, but not as much as I would like. Hopefully I'll get a boost over the next few months.


----------



## Shadiyah

Enyo said:


> I did a soft press of my hair tonight. It has grown a little, but not as much as I would like. Hopefully I'll get a boost over the next few months.



Enyo OMG!!!! you are there. congrats!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Fine 4s said:


> Here are my updates:
> 
> Went to Supercuts for my trim. Blow dried on cool from 1:40pm to 3:00pm. Did not hurt one bit. I arrived pre-washed and detangled.
> 
> I really would like to make it to WL by the end if 2013 if I can get this dry hair and breakage under control.



look at all of that hair!  girl, it looks like Cousin It from the back! i love it!   you will be WL by the end of the summer!  see, your hair isn't all the way straight, so i think it's longer than in the pic.


----------



## Evolving78

Enyo said:


> I did a soft press of my hair tonight. It has grown a little, but not as much as I would like. Hopefully I'll get a boost over the next few months.



congrats!


----------



## koolkittychick

*peeks head in to look around* Hello ladies! I'm in the BSL challenge (got a long way to go before I graduate to here!), but I just wanted to poke my head in here for some inspiration and a little hair porn. There are sure some lovely heads of hair in here! Congrats to all the ladies who are making great progress towards their goals, and happy hair growing!


----------



## mayoo

Enyo said:


> I did a soft press of my hair tonight. It has grown a little, but not as much as I would like. Hopefully I'll get a boost over the next few months.


 Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## RegaLady

Fine 4s said:


> Here are my updates:
> 
> *Went to Supercuts for my trim. Blow dried on cool from 1:40pm to 3:00pm. Did not hurt one bit. I arrived pre-washed and detangled.*
> 
> I really would like to make it to WL by the end if 2013 if I can get this dry hair and breakage under control.


 
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY didn't I follow my first mind and do this??????? Instead I went to a salon and they lopped 2 inches of my hair off. 

Fine 4s

Did you find that they are considerate about trimming? Like they aren't as scissor happy as other stylists. If so, I may have to go this route whenever I need a trim.


----------



## Enyo

shortdub78 said:


> you will be WL by the end of the summer!  see, your hair isn't all the way straight, so i think it's longer than in the pic.



I agree. The hair is not completely flat, so I'd add at least an inch to your measurement.


----------



## Fine 4s

RegaLady said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY didn't I follow my first mind and do this??????? Instead I went to a salon and they lopped 2 inches of my hair off.
> 
> Fine 4s
> 
> Did you find that they are considerate about trimming? Like they aren't as scissor happy as other stylists. If so, I may have to go this route whenever I need a trim.



Well I met with her prior to going and told her that I had a small following of folks so if she messed up with me she'll lose other potential clients LOL a tip from a friend. Maybe I lucked out but...I'm happy to have found her.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Only had my braids in for a month and I have about an inch if new growth. I've been oiling and massaging my hair nightly.


----------



## Shadiyah

So since I am holding off on the henna because I want to see the growth by using the color difference, I just go finish doing cassia, amla and brahmi treatment. now I am sitting with a dc on it will be over night but since I don't sleep I will still be up to wash it out some time in the middle of the night.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to try another semi perm color that hopefully will take and stay.  i know dark and lovely isn't the best, but it does seem to take well.  i'm glad they came out with a blue/black shade.  i am going to wait and color my hair again in when its time for me to touch up.


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:


> 3 months later... I am about 6 inches from WL!! Right on track



6 months later.. I am about 4.5 inches from WL ! Kinda fell behind, winter months are more for thickening for me and less growth. But after winter and 1 trim and 2 dusting's, I'm happy to only have 4.5 inches to go.
Hope u all are doing great!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just checking in. Hey everybody 

Happy to see the progress up in here! Keep it up!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant good to see you. 

I am still walking around in bantu knots. my edges seem to be looking a little bushy so I am leaving the sulfur alone for a min and getting back to my old regi and using my old oil mixture. it never agreed with me but wanted to try it anyways. I haven't seen much growth since I henna my hair but I am hopeful. I am still taking the NuHair and Bamboo extract don't know at this point what it is doing but it is only my second month with the Nuhair so I will do what it says and give it the 4 months. 

I am also drinking a lot of smoothies now. and keeping up with the greenery is about as much as I can do on the inside. But I can not wait until next month to length ck but I don't think it will be much but we will see.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm still in the challenge but not really in it because I know I'm not making WL this year lol

Anywho, got my hair done and here is my length check. I have a long way to go, but at least my hair is healthy! 

I have a long torso and short legs. I'm only 5'5 but WL is a WAYS away. Oh we'll I'm enjoying the journey!


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> I'm still in the challenge but not really in it because I know I'm not making WL this year lol
> 
> Anywho, got my hair done and here is my length check. I have a long way to go, but at least my hair is healthy!
> 
> I have a long torso and short legs. I'm only 5'5 but WL is a WAYS away. Oh we'll I'm enjoying the journey!



aawww ImanAdero you can do this. I looked at your picture and it is not that much to go. I may not make it all the way either but what ever length I am by the end of the challenge I will be happy because it will be the longest my hair has ever been as far as I know. So don't give up. at least we will be healthy right?


----------



## Seamonster

ImanAdero It is so fun growing together for two years. I am so glad SmilingElephant started this challenge. Shadiyah and I are starting to do wild things to try to make WL by Dec 31. Feel free to join us. I am eating 4-6 g of chlorella in a green smoothie, scalp massages, henna, and inverting my head 7 days per month

Shadiyah Sounded like the sulfur oil was working, could those fuzzy edges be new growth? I started doing henna because they say it speeds up hair growth, but in your post it sounds like you are saying it didn't help to increase your growth. Do you have any growth, retention or both with henna? Does henna make it harder to grow healthy hair? TIA


----------



## Shadiyah

Seamonster said:


> ImanAdero It is so fun growing together for two years. I am so glad SmilingElephant started this challenge. Shadiyah and I are starting to do wild things to try to make WL by Dec 31. Feel free to join us. I am eating 4-6 g of chlorella in a green smoothie, scalp massages, henna, and inverting my head 7 days per month
> 
> Shadiyah Sounded like the sulfur oil was working, could those fuzzy edges be new growth? I started doing henna because they say it speeds up hair growth, but in your post it sounds like you are saying it didn't help to increase your growth. Do you have any growth, retention or both with henna? Does henna make it harder to grow healthy hair? TIA



Seamonster no the sulfur always gave me a problem like protein does. I said I would try hers to see if it would be better and it is but I don't want to push it when I start seeing a change I just leave everything alone. 

the henna, no I have never had any bad reaction to it and I love it. I am only not using the henna right now because I want to see the inches grow in and because my grey will allow me to see that. but I love my henna and what it does for my hair. My hair is very healthy and I do have retention it is just that my hair does not grow as fast as it use to and I am thinking because of age. but my hair is hitting the mark or did of being the longest ever in my life. I am headed to midback.


----------



## Channy31

Checking in.. currently in the middle of exams but they're going well!

My hair has taken a back seat, lots of co washing and little deep conditioning (but my hair still feels moisturised and strong).
I have a wedding in Croatia soon and am planning on getting Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy before I go, to fight the humidity. I'll update when I know more.


----------



## Nix08

Seamonster inverting your head 7 times a month?  Can you expand on that pretty please?


----------



## SherylsTresses

I feel I should've been WSL by now but my Benazepril ACE high blood pressure medication caused a setback.  I am on another type of hbp med now and my hair is returning to its healthy state.  I have some pieces that are WSL but I want more...!!!


----------



## Seamonster

Nix08 Inverting your head for a week a month is supposed to increase blood to the scalp and result in increased hair growth. The Can you grow an inch per week thread talks about it.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I just washed my hair with giovanni shampoo and conditioner and then I put shea moisture hair growth milk on and sealed with olive oil. I put my hair back up in the 4 bantu knots.


----------



## cocosweet

I have been rocking this played out bun (made from an old wash n go) for too long. It's time to detangle.

Some of my strands seem to have grown about 2 inches since the start of the year while others appear to be at a standstill. Trying to wait until next month to do a trim.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Seamonster said:


> Nix08 Inverting your head for a week a month is supposed to increase blood to the scalp and result in increased hair growth. The Can you grow an inch per week thread talks about it.



 Seamonster How do you do it? 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

nakialovesshoes I just lean my head over the sink and massage my scalp, once per week.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I had to get off that thread I hate wash n gos..... man I was getting mad. a member told one of the stylist to come and read our thread about what we had to say about their video. I am done. then another member was attacking a member about what her wash n go was truly a wash n go. lol she called it a wash n conditioner and a ton of product pilled onto of your head.


----------



## Enyo

Seamonster said:


> nakialovesshoes I just lean my head over the sink and massage my scalp, once per week.



Mmm. That sounds really relaxing. Do you do it with water?

Sent from my messy iPhone


----------



## Lindsanity

Checking in.. I wish I knew how to take care of my curly hair a lot sooner! I'm loving it. (I attached a pic of how I wore it to a party last night)


----------



## Kerryann

Let me keep it real waist length for me will be next years dream


----------



## cherishlove

So next month will be one year since I have trimmed and I think I may carry on until the end of the year.  Who would've known I could do this.


----------



## Shadiyah

Lindsanity said:


> Checking in.. I wish I knew how to take care of my curly hair a lot sooner! I'm loving it. (I attached a pic of how I wore it to a party last night)



Lindsanity oh wow love your curls. it is never too late. what did you use on your curls??


----------



## Shadiyah

Kerryann said:


> Let me keep it real waist length for me will be next years dream



Kerryann what is going on? what length are you now?


----------



## Shadiyah

it's been raining like crazy here so I am still rocking the bantu knots. I am so surprise at myself because I never thought I could hold out this long. I also see the grey peeking in so I can finally start counting the inches that is growing. I wrote everything down so I will be able to tell you all how many inches I got from my last henna treatment.


----------



## MzSwift

Yay!  I think I know where I'm going. The bad part is that it's just as cold as Michigan 
I'll know more in a week or so.

Currently DCing after using my ayurveda mix to cleanse and an egg+condish for protein.  I've been sitting with my moisturizing DC mix on for about 3 hours.  It feels good to get back to my weekly routine.  I'm gonna keep on chuggin along to WL.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I tried the inversion. I just leaned my head over the side of my bed & massaged my scalp while I was down there. I think the Dherbs guy suggests investing in inversion equipment & doing it 30 mins per day for overall health. I forgot why, though.


----------



## Kerryann

Shadiyah said:


> Kerryann what is going on? what length are you now?



Shadiyah im at BSB right now. i have to make it to bsl, mbl then wl so i will try for next year but do the best i can for this year


----------



## Shadiyah

Kerryann said:


> Shadiyah im at BSB right now. i have to make it to bsl, mbl then wl so i will try for next year but do the best i can for this year



Kerryann but you want to know what? BSB is only like a 1" or so before BSL you can not go by where everyone where their bra at which is why it is best to  only go by BSB anyway. if you start at the bottom of your underarms like where you hair stops growing that is normally where your bra would be around the back and follow that across the back you can clearly see that it is just below BSB.


----------



## Seamonster

Enyo I do on my hair after I wash or co wash, let my hair drip dry while I put on my lotion, oil my hair, then put some oil or MT mix on my scalp to do the inversion


----------



## Seamonster

Shadiyah That stylist called me out in the wash and no thread for being angry about their video. I didn't bother to respond because I was glad she read my post and knows type 4 women feel good about showing the world their hair too.


----------



## Lindsanity

Shadiyah said:


> Lindsanity oh wow love your curls. it is never too late. what did you use on your curls??



Thanks! KCKT as my leave-in, almond oil to seal and some homemade flax seed gel on the length of my hair.  Love the flax seed gel, it gives my curls hold but keeps my hair so soft.


----------



## mssoconfused

WL hair women....do you find it harder to protect your hair as your hair gets longer?  I am W/HP length and I feel like when I wear my hair down it snags on everything. But buns have always been an issue for me  (I have a huge head, lol).


----------



## Kerryann

Shadiyah said:


> Kerryann but you want to know what? BSB is only like a 1" or so before BSL you can not go by where everyone where their bra at which is why it is best to  only go by BSB anyway. if you start at the bottom of your underarms like where you hair stops growing that is normally where your bra would be around the back and follow that across the back you can clearly see that it is just below BSB.



Shadiyah girl well lets see where i end up by the end of the year. I have been protective styling and will try my best to continue in the oncoming months


----------



## Shadiyah

I'm about to go and co wash my hair and do a little protein with gbp.


----------



## Shadiyah

just checking in. I am still growing slowly. co washing just about everyday or every other day.


----------



## Channy31

Checking in again, really excited to experiment with my curly hair this summer.
Once my Design Essentials therapy thingy has worn off after the two weddings and holiday I'll be able to play around with it yay

As I side note, I HATE the layers my hairdresser cut into my hair years ago .


----------



## cherishlove

School is kicking my butt....  Wigging it for 8 weeks.  This was not in the plans but its all I want to do.


----------



## Shadiyah

ok my report after watching my hair for a month after I hennaed, I decided to count the new growth inches to see if I have any changes in my growth rate. as far as I know I have only been getting 1/4" per month. well I am proud to say that I got 1/2" this month!!!!! yaaaa so I will see what happens next month. 

Remember I am taking Bamboo extract 300mg and NuHair DHT blocker 2 months on bamboo and almost 2 months on Nuhair.


----------



## Shadiyah

I had to pop in here to tell you all what I notice. 

so I am dusting my ends because the back of my hair is a little bushy and I did see a little split ends that I am cutting off but this is what the big surprise what. the bushy feeling is coming from all the new hair that grew through out my hair. they are getting  longer too. it is all through out my hair I guess what I was taking is working as far as thickening up my hair. 

I will be stopping the bamboo because my blood work came back and my dr said that my kidney function is too high and I read up on side effects of the silica and it can cause problems with your kidneys as well as some other things if you take too much of it or take it too long. I was taking 300mg a day and one dr said you should only consume 55mcg aday. 

I will stop the DHT blocker as well when I am finish and just stay on my multi vit. I think. the thing is this it is not really bothering me except giving me a little more hormones lol because it did say to take it at least 4 months and I wanted to do the whole 4 months. 

well that's my story for the day.


----------



## MzSwift

OK, I'm back in Michigan and exhausted.  I cowashed in the shower this morning then we went out.  I may have to wait until tomorrow to DC 

I'm starting a new life in the DMV area, whohoo!  Now I just need to see if the new job will allow me to wear a headwrap.  If so, I'mma be slinging some long hair very soon


----------



## Shadiyah

well let's see. I have done a clarifying and acv rinse, I have dc my hair I think twice this week. and I have been making sure I seal very well. I hope all that I am doing is going to be worth it because my wash n go's are looking mighty horrible. lol I have been just twisting them back up or bantu knots because my curls do not look the same and I can not put my finger on it. it is only been a little over a month of not putting henna in my hair so that is not it because I only do henna once a month anyways. 

well as long as my hair is not falling out I will go with the flow. it could be this weather down here because remember since my hair grew out I was in Philadelphia PA and the air is different there so it could be that.


----------



## Channy31

It's official I REALLY want a big(ish) trim. Saw a really old blurry photo of my APL hair and the ends were straight and healthy. I'm holding on to my ends because I want waist length asap BUT my aim at the start of the year was that I'd be grazing waist by the end of the year. If I get two inches cut off, by the end of the year I should still make waist length!

Health before length!
When I get my design essentials treatment my hair will be styled very straight so then I'll ask for a nice two inches off the ends, and one inch off all the layers to help cut them out a bit. Im excited!


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirll what ever makes you happy. I am back to my wash n go's but this time I am using the pink eco styler gel just a little to cut down on the knots. I don't get many because I co wash just about every day but in the nap and my edges I have been doing the loc method and that is helping a whole lot. 

I love my wash n go's


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok I just ordered my 3rd n 4th month supply of NuHair. So far I really like them and can not wait to see what the next 2 months will bring to my hair.


----------



## cherishlove

Hi went to get my hair done yesterday and my the blow dryer was so hot that my scalp is tender to the touch.  What should I do?  Help!


----------



## mayoo

i'm in serious need of a DC right now. definately going to do one tomorrow with AOWC


----------



## Shadiyah

soldier4hair said:


> Hi went to get my hair done yesterday and my the blow dryer was so hot that my scalp is tender to the touch.  What should I do?  Help!



soldier4hair how is your scalp now? I wouldn't do anything except to put some tree tea oil on it if you have some but you don't want to rub it either. I hope it got better with time.


----------



## hillytmj

MixedGirl said:


> It's official I REALLY want a big(ish) trim. Saw a really old blurry photo of my APL hair and the ends were straight and healthy. I'm holding on to my ends because I want waist length asap BUT my aim at the start of the year was that I'd be grazing waist by the end of the year. If I get two inches cut off, by the end of the year I should still make waist length!
> 
> Health before length!
> When I get my design essentials treatment my hair will be styled very straight so then I'll ask for a nice two inches off the ends, and one inch off all the layers to help cut them out a bit. Im excited!


 
Don't worry; I bet you'll still reach full WL this year. In my experience, hair retains better length if you need a trim. It's trimming when you don't need one that hinders growth.

Plus, there still are 6 months left to grow and reach your goal. Good luck!


----------



## mayoo

Okay, so I feel like my hair hasn't een growing too much lately which means that it's time for another personal challenge 

*So I hereby promise to:

- Deep condition my hair EVERY wash day from now on. (probably with AOWC or AOGPB) 

- Probably twist for a week and wear a twist-out on week 2

- Baggy my twists every night after applying coconu oil to ends *

Until the 21st of June which will be the end of the SistaWithRealHair hair challenge on youtube 

Wish me luck.... again


----------



## Shadiyah

well I got my curls back. I tell you it must be the applying of so much oil at times when I want to protect my ends that my curls just don't know what to do after a while. it took me almost 2 weeks but they are back and popping. I know one thing that olive oil and water is so good for when you edges and nap is feeling dry. it wakes it right up.


----------



## LimitedEdition

I went ot the salon and got a "trim." You don't need blunt ends for health. I have blunt ends and BSL hair now. I like the way it looks but Id rather have my length back. IDK if Ill make WSL this year. I mean I highly doubt it. 
MixedGirl Its only hair. It will grow back but make sure its what you want. Regrets SUCK.


----------



## Channy31

LimitedEdition said:


> I went ot the salon and got a "trim." You don't need blunt ends for health. I have blunt ends and BSL hair now. I like the way it looks but Id rather have my length back. IDK if Ill make WSL this year. I mean I highly doubt it.
> MixedGirl Its only hair. It will grow back but make sure its what you want. Regrets SUCK.



hmmm you're right, I have a trusted hairdresser at home who will only cut off the amount I want. Maybe I'll just ask her instead.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am falling back in love with olive oil. I just pre poo with my spray bottle of aloe vera juice and conditioner and then added some olive oil all over my hair and made sure I pulled it through my hair and all over my ends. I will co wash when I get up for the day


----------



## Channy31

Ladies, so i'm part of the 2 inches in four month challenge which is march - june.
I posted this as my starting photo in march. 







So I took this photo yesterday (excuse messy hair and messy student living)





Thats like 3 inches in 3 months?!
I've been doing this 'nail rubbing' thing a lot, (but i've recently stopped doing) and think that may have contributed. What do you guys think?


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl said:


> Ladies, so i'm part of the 2 inches in four month challenge which is march - june.
> I posted this as my starting photo in march.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took this photo yesterday (excuse messy hair and messy student living)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats like 3 inches in 3 months?!
> I've been doing this 'nail rubbing' thing a lot, (but i've recently stopped doing) and think that may have contributed. What do you guys think?



MixedGirl OMG!!!! you are just about WL looking real good. What is nail rubbing????


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> MixedGirl OMG!!!! you are just about WL looking real good. What is nail rubbing????



Erm I cant really describe it but there is a bit about it on this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz6GVnjnO9g

I feel like it shouldn't work though haha


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I just measured my grey again. it has been since 4-3-13 since I put henna in my hair so I have been counting my growth since then and I now have 1/2" of growth and I am only use to getting 1/4" per month. 
I am trying to see if the supplements I am taking to doing me any good. So I will continue to count but don't know how long I will do this but hoping at least until the end of the yr.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Just popping in to ask: how long did it take for your hair to get to as long as it is now?? Have your regime changed a lot during that time?


----------



## Channy31

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Just popping in to ask: how long did it take for your hair to get to as long as it is now?? Have your regime changed a lot during that time?



After I cut out my relaxer and started my hair journey at shoulder length it's now been about a year and a half.


----------



## Shadiyah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...rc_vid=YBodEkXaTSI&v=G3r3Eb4FRoU&noredirect=1

I love this girl's hair. I watch her vids all the time. 

well to answer your question myhairgrowstoo I shaved my hair off 12-2008 and I am bsl now and my regimen as been much the same through out. I only changed sealing. I was not doing that much until now. I took a break during the winter to see if it would make a difference in my growth or not or my retaining I should say or not and I find it is about the same. The only other thing that I added is supplements in the beginning I was not taking them. 

So I am back to co washing everyday or every other day and I am back to wearing wng and it is doing me just fine. I don't care anymore about the time frame of me getting to my goal length, when I get there I will get there and that is good enough for me.


----------



## Channy31

So I got the DE treatment and omg love it. I also hot about 2 inches cut off but i'm feeling happy and enjoying my hair for the first time in ages!


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl said:


> So I got the DE treatment and omg love it. I also hot about 2 inches cut off but i'm feeling happy and enjoying my hair for the first time in ages!



Ok where are the pics MixedGirl? 

I just applied my oils and did a massage and now sitting with dc on my hair under a plastic cap. Will leave it in over night.


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> Ok where are the pics MixedGirl?
> 
> I just applied my oils and did a massage and now sitting with dc on my hair under a plastic cap. Will leave it in over night.



There are some here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18465669#post18465669

and the rest on my blog 

How'd the DC session go?


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl said:


> There are some here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18465669#post18465669
> 
> and the rest on my blog
> 
> How'd the DC session go?



MixedGirl love the pic and if that is what you love then go for it. 

the dc was great. I am waiting on my hair to dry right now. I styled with Mixed Chicks.


----------



## vmerie

Hey ladies.  I made WL and am on my way to my next goal of WHip length.  Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## hillytmj

vmerie said:


> Hey ladies. I made WL and am on my way to my next goal of WHip length. Sorry for the bad photo.


 
Congratulations! On to hip!


----------



## cherishlove

Congrats....


----------



## Shadiyah

vmerie said:


> Hey ladies.  I made WL and am on my way to my next goal of WHip length.  Sorry for the bad photo.



vmerie YYYYAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! you go girl ....... so many ladies are leaving us but much congrats!!!!!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Congrats to all the ladies who have hit WL   I have been MIA, but I am going to try to do better about checking in


----------



## freckledface

I wish I could just relax and be at waist length *sigh* one day


----------



## Shadiyah

yaaa I got a inch in 2 months!!! I know it is much for most but I was only growing 1/4" per month for a long time.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just peeking in. I have been lazy with my hair. I DO still deep condition weekly...but as far as co washing everyday and styling...i have been slacking. 

I went to the beach for Memorial Day and played in the waves....after my hair dried my hair was SOOOOO soft! Is salt good for the hair? Im pretty sure i read that somewhere.


----------



## Shadiyah

I don't know what salt water will do
I think it will be a very long sleep day for me because I am still up. did not mean to stay up this long but my body just will not go to sleep. 

I have so much shrinkage this summer it is crazy. it looks so short. but I don't like my hair if I don't co wash everyday, I tried big hair the other day on second day hair or third don't remember but when the day was over I had so many knots it was crazy.


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG!!! I started doing a search for a moisturizer that didn't have any protein in it because I was all out of whipped cream from hairveda and that is waiting for it to be shipped. so I found a thread with moisturizer suggestions and I started looking them up to see what their ingredients were. Curls cream brule was the one I found with no protein and it happen to be a curl definer as well. so I ran to CVS to get one so that I could try it out. I have to say that I love it. it not only moisturize my hair, it defines my curls as well and it does a great job at it. 
I can tell there is no protein in it and my hair looks fuller, feels soft and bouncy. The price was right as well. I started to get 2 because that was the only 2 they had on the shelf and I don't like running back and forth to the store but I said lets just wait and see if I like it first. It's a keeper. I think it will help out with the strand knots as well.


----------



## mayoo

Oh my goodness, in all my time using AOWC, I've never smelled anything like this... i think I was lucky before because this the two new bottles I got are FUNKY :/

I swear, this is the third worst smell I have ever come across (First is indigo, second is miso soup) 

Am I going to use these bottles?? You darn skippy I am ... since I paid for them. 

SMH


----------



## cherishlove

Hey y'all  still ticking.  Thinking about a sew in.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am still hanging in there. I am trying my best not to do anymore counting until we get closer to the end of the year. It is great seeing everyone making their goal.


----------



## mayoo

Checking in

I'm thinkng that I'm gonna be done with this challenge in a couple of months
I think I've got about an inch- an inch and a half to go until WL so I'll wait until September to do a lenth check


----------



## SmilingElephant

I had a heap of shed hair come out my head this morning. Today was wash day and i hadn't detangled my hair since last Saturday. 

I had a small dreadlock form on the side of my head and i lost a wad...a huge wad of hair! But my scalp feels SO much better!

Ive been neglecting my hair lately...well...as far as detangling.


----------



## Shadiyah

mayoo that is great... so glad to hear that. 

SmilingElephant no time to fall down on the job girly.


----------



## ImanAdero

Hair is in these tired braids haha. 


But it's okay. I'll take them out and wear a twist/braid out for my mom's retirement party on Thursday.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> mayoo that is great... so glad to hear that.
> 
> SmilingElephant no time to fall down on the job girly.



**Hangs head in shame** I know...at least i have been bunning for the most part.


----------



## Channy31

hey guys, checking in been super busy. Start a new work placement tomorrow!


----------



## Shadiyah

MixedGirl isn't time for you to start doing your wash n go? 

for some reason I put my hair in mini twist this morning. I am going to see how long it takes for them to start coming out. lol


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> MixedGirl isn't time for you to start doing your wash n go?
> 
> for some reason I put my hair in mini twist this morning. I am going to see how long it takes for them to start coming out. lol



It's like 2/3 weeks away. Got two weddings then I'll start experimenting 
So excited!


----------



## Shadiyah

Well I am sitting in henna today. I also am doing my granddaughters hair as well. She gets it co washed dc and twist done every week. She wants to grow her hair out long. She is 13 now. 

I am happy to say that I have retained my length since my last trim. I wil l be trying to hold out as long as possible not to cut unless I see split ends and that is mostly in the crown area.


----------



## mayoo

I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check  
I think I'm grazing WL now


----------



## AlliCat

3 inches from waist length. If I really go hard I can reach it by December.


----------



## Shadiyah

OMG mayoo you are there you just need a inch or so to make it fall in there but you are touching it. congrats!!


----------



## NJoy

mayoo said:


> I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check
> I think I'm grazing WL now



You at definitely there.  Congrats, mayoo!


----------



## Shadiyah

Loving hiding my ends. It is feeling mbl but I know I'm not all the way there yet


----------



## Shadiyah

well this the first day of a new month. I'm not sure if it is because of me taking the vitamins or what but my hair seems to be changing it's texture. I can not do anything but hide my ends because my hair is not coming out right with my wash n go's. 

What will everyone else do in July???


----------



## Channy31

Checking in again, off to Croatia tonight and very excited. Although interested how my Design Essentials STS will work out in the heat.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I have been on a roll this week with daily co washing. I forgot how much i love to do it!

I gotta get some more GVP Conditioning Balm. I love that conditioner...it detangles like a charm and smoothes my hair down.


----------



## mayoo

Shadiyah said:


> well this the first day of a new month. I'm not sure if it is because of me taking the vitamins or what but my hair seems to be changing it's texture. I can not do anything but hide my ends because my hair is not coming out right with my wash n go's.
> 
> *What will everyone else do in July???*


 
Shadiyah Well if the weather starts to look up here (UK), I will consider doing some wash & gos after I'm done with this blown out twist-out  
But it isnt looking promising, it feels like here we only have two seasons: Winter & about 20 days of sun spread unevenly throughout the year :-/


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Shadiyah said:


> well this the first day of a new month. I'm not sure if it is because of me taking the vitamins or what but my hair seems to be changing it's texture. I can not do anything but hide my ends because my hair is not coming out right with my wash n go's.
> 
> What will everyone else do in July???



 Shadiyah I plan to get mini braids (no extensions) some time next week & I will be hiding my hair all month - no "out" styles. 

I am right at BSB but thanks to NJoy's growth oil, I'm getting an inch per month. I need 6 inches to get to WL so that means I need to retain everything to reach WL by the end of the year. 

My plan for July will be carried out for the rest of the year. Once it cools down, I'm going to wig it. WL here I come! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

Shadiyah said:


> well this the first day of a new month. I'm not sure if it is because of me taking the vitamins or what but my hair seems to be changing it's texture. I can not do anything but hide my ends because my hair is not coming out right with my wash n go's.
> 
> What will everyone else do in July???


 
Shadiyah

I notice you henna'd not long ago.  If you're natural, henna over time will change your curl pattern.

As for July, I'm gonna keep doing what I've been doing, which is wearing twists or Celie's with the ends pulled up into a bun or pinned in back.  I'd like to get it cornrowed but, I like having full access for cowashing.  I'm going to try upping my cowashes from 2x/wk to daily...if I can, timewise.

I may wear my hair in a twist out or braid out every other date night (Fridays) this month.


----------



## mayoo

Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
Anyone else feeling this way?Or any suggestions??


----------



## caliscurls

Hey mayoo ! I'm a lurker here (and all the other threads beyond MBL  ) and I gotta tell you:

1. I love your hair!
2. I love your hair! 
3. Hairorexia is real, real real....

My observation of those long haired inspirations (like yourself) is that their hair grows in stages in different places...the whole unicorn thread comes to mind. And in some cases it just has a mind of its own and we have to cut to get that "look". My hair for example grows in a sharp V, drives me crazy but I'm learning to accept it or cut it and I'm not cutting so there you go 

Anyhow, chin-up woman! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## ScorpioLove

no suggestions but you are definitely not the only one. My hair still _feels_ very short like shoulder length or something

I'm a little past bsl but the all of my hair hasn't reached that same point. the back of my hair broke off (I assume it was from heat damage/multiple textures from underprocessing) and the rest just doesnt grow at the same rate. my sides never have as much ng as the middle.

I'm only dusting until wsl and maintaining that length until my ends look "full" (I assume that part may take a year)


----------



## MzSwift

mayoo

((BIG HUG))
My hair grows the same way.  It's almost like one of those old mushroom hair styles.  But I've learned to accept my natural "layers" and find styles that compliment the layers.  That's helped me to feel better about it.

It doesn't discredit my length milestones either.  I've worked just as hard to retain the length in the back as I have the front.  Hopefully, you'll feel better about the work you've put into yours as well.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sooooo....it just dawned on me that i have pretty much reached my goal of APL curly!!!

Can i claim it??!!







My hair is in a curly ponytail/puff. They are dry but they hang even longer than that when wet.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Finally some pics that actually show my curls!!  its hard trying to get them on camera!


----------



## Shadiyah

NJoy said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> *I notice you henna'd not long ago.  If you're natural, henna over time will change your curl pattern.
> *
> As for July, I'm gonna keep doing what I've been doing, which is wearing twists or Celie's with the ends pulled up into a bun or pinned in back.  I'd like to get it cornrowed but, I like having full access for cowashing.  I'm going to try upping my cowashes from 2x/wk to daily...if I can, timewise.
> 
> I may wear my hair in a twist out or braid out every other date night (Fridays) this month.



NJoy my curl pattern been changed from the henna for the good. I am really talking about the new hair and edges. my fuzzies have changed since I have started taking NuHair.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Finally some pics that actually show my curls!!  its hard trying to get them on camera!
> 
> View attachment 215857
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215859



SmilingElephant wow your curls look great and so full. I never can get my curly pony to look like that. 

I don't know what you want your curls to look like for apl but when dry it looks like they hang shoulder unless you didn't have them hanging free.
you need to changed your avatar lol


----------



## Nix08

mayoo I feel the exact same way I haven't been excited about or posting in the length challenge threads for a while now

SmilingElephant I say claim it   looking good girl.


----------



## ilong

mayoo - your hair is beautiful!!!    If I had your gorgeous head of hair I wouldn't be anywheere near depressed more like dancing and shouting.  I was admiring the twists - so I am sure your hair free and loose is drool worthy!

NJoy - you must have hair fertilizer in your body somewhere   Your hair growth is nothing short of amazing!!! It seems like you just cut it and now look at you  - almost waist length.  Some folk got it so good!!!  


nakialovesshoes - an inch a month?   My goodness you will be WL by end of year with that growth rate.   I'm sure you are very excited.

SmilingElephant - can I just have your beautiful, curly, pony?  The curls, pony, length and hair color are just .... WHAT I WANT!!!    ANd lucious too!!!  


A big thanks to all of you ladies for sharing your pics.  If I had hair like any of yours I would be a big camera ham" - but I don't  - so I ain't.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Nix08 Shadiyah ilong 

Thank you!!!  I think i might claim it tho! 



My ultimate curly goal is BSL...i can't wait!!!


----------



## mayoo

caliscurls ScorpioLove MzSwift Nix08 ilong
Thank-you ladies for your support! I think I just need to get over it, I've never really had totally 'even' hair and I'm beginning to be okay with that. Maybe once I reach TBL, I'll consider trying to cut it all to one length which will probably be full WL and then grow it out again from there  There's always a solution  Thanks again ladies for your support and encouragement


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think its claimable tho...



EPIC!!!


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> Finally some pics that actually show my curls!!  its hard trying to get them on camera!
> 
> View attachment 215857
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215859


 


SmilingElephant said:


> I think its claimable tho...
> 
> View attachment 215987
> 
> EPIC!!!


 
Your curls are amazing! Definitely claimable! Go, Girl!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanks Mama NJoy!!! 

This makes me more enthusiastic about my hair journey! Omg!

Weeee....!:reddancer:


----------



## PureSilver

Its gonna take a miracle for me to reach WL by Dec 2013. Right now i just dont see it but i'm pressing on.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Its gonna take a miracle for me to reach WL by Dec 2013. Right now i just dont see it but i'm pressing on.



SUNSHINE BABY Believe in miracles. I'm 6 inches away from WL but I'm still claiming it for 12/31/13! Are you using any growth aids?


----------



## PureSilver

nakialovesshoes said:


> SUNSHINE BABY Believe in miracles. I'm 6 inches away from WL but I'm still claiming it for 12/31/13! Are you using any growth aids?



nakialovesshoes, yes i am currently using Liquid Gold hair growth oil sealing and moisturising, though not religiously. Also i stay trying to take my spirulina and other vitamins. I need to go back to my weaves religiously because it has helped me the most since being natural. If i can maintain that for the rest of the year i guarantee i will get close to WL and if the heavens choose to surprise me i may actually be able to claim full WL not just close to it. 

hhg sister


----------



## NJoy

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> @nakialovesshoes, yes i am currently using Liquid Gold hair growth oil sealing and moisturising, though not religiously. Also i stay trying to take my spirulina and other vitamins. I need to go back to my weaves religiously because it has helped me the most since being natural. If i can maintain that for the rest of the year i guarantee i will get close to WL and if the heavens choose to surprise me i may actually be able to claim full WL not just close to it.
> 
> hhg sister


 
SUNSHINE BABY

If you can guarantee close to WL, you may as well believe you can hit WL. Expect an extra growth spurt or something. What's the worse that can happen?  You'll get close to WL.  You can do it! Seriously. Expect it.


----------



## PureSilver

Well NJoy let's just see how much faith I have. I have the will and as certain there must be a way. Thx for the encouragement.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Yes yes y'all! And ya don't stop! Second quarter of the year....lets push it!!

Even tho some have seemed to reach a plateau in their journey...realize you have come a loooooong way from the beginning! This challenge has been going since 2011 and i just wanna thank all of you for makin it happen!

Reflect on all the mini milestones you have made throughout the challenge...whether its the ability to make a ponytail, reaching BSL or already reaching WL...appreciate the blessing u have accumulated. 

Lets not give up now. Its crunch time.


----------



## Mskraizy

SmilingElephant said:


> I think its claimable tho...
> 
> View attachment 215987
> 
> EPIC!!!


 

*Lookin GOOD sis!!! Maaaan I WISH my hair would hang like that after a wash. It has some hang at first and then just starts to shrink like it wanna say*

*"you didn't see anything..." *

*So for now I'm just sticking to my stretched length. I'm hoping to make WL by the end of the year too! But your curls look beautiful, keep on growing it!*


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mskraizy said:


> Lookin GOOD sis!!! Maaaan I WISH my hair would hang like that after a wash. It has some hang at first and then just starts to shrink like it wanna say
> 
> "you didn't see anything..."
> 
> So for now I'm just sticking to my stretched length. I'm hoping to make WL by the end of the year too! But your curls look beautiful, keep on growing it!



Thanks sis! Mskraizy! Lol @ "u didn't see anything!" :Lol: its so weird to me tho bc im used to my hair still shrinking up to my neck....but then i started keeping it in buns pretty much everyday. And just this week i decided to wear it out or in a ponytail and i felt it dangling on my back and i was like...WHAT ON EARTH??!

So ive been feeling really vain this week...looking at it and swinging it in the bathroom mirror at work, turning my head a little faster when someone is trying to get my attention, sitting at my desk with my hand behind my back feeling my curls.  Im a mess !

I swear it feels like just yesterday i BC'd!! Wow!


----------



## cherishlove

Had a dream that I went to a beautician and she gave me a relaxer and cut my hair to neck length.  It was more like a nightmare lol.


----------



## NJoy

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks sis! Mskraizy! Lol @ "u didn't see anything!" :Lol: its so weird to me tho bc im used to my hair still shrinking up to my neck....but then i started keeping it in buns pretty much everyday. And just this week i decided to wear it out or in a ponytail and i felt it dangling on my back and i was like...WHAT ON EARTH??!
> 
> So ive been feeling really vain this week...looking at it and swinging it in the bathroom mirror at work, turning my head a little faster when someone is trying to get my attention, sitting at my desk with my hand behind my back feeling my curls.  Im a mess !
> 
> I swear it feels like just yesterday i BC'd!! Wow!



Rotfl @you fluttering around, turning your head all fast. Lol


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks sis! Mskraizy! Lol @ "u didn't see anything!" :Lol: its so weird to me tho bc im used to my hair still shrinking up to my neck....but then i started keeping it in buns pretty much everyday. And just this week i decided to wear it out or in a ponytail and i felt it dangling on my back and i was like...WHAT ON EARTH??!
> 
> So ive been feeling really vain this week...looking at it and swinging it in the bathroom mirror at work, turning my head a little faster when someone is trying to get my attention, sitting at my desk with my hand behind my back feeling my curls.  Im a mess !
> 
> I swear it feels like just yesterday i BC'd!! Wow!



SmilingElephant I know you are. lol I never think my hair is growing like that because my hair is so thin. but when I co wash and I feel it so far down my back I be like man. my buns are so tiny lol I feel like I have little girls hair. 

You know what I find so funny? you know how everyone get so caught up on caucasian hair? well now that I have learned so much about hair their hair is not all that great either.. they are doing the same as us trying to get their hair to grow long and thick. They are still flat ironing their hair and damaging it. the only heads that look healthy is curly heads and Italians. now I love the Indian's hair it is so thick and long. but I am not talking about them I am talking about our typical Americans, there is really not much to their hair at all but yet America wanted us to think so. 

well I am not focusing on the length of my hair because I don't want to be disappointed and I know it will be longer than it was last yr if it keeps this up and I am protective styling right now because I am not liking how my curls are coming out plus I lay around more than I did last summer so keeping it in 3 plaits and pinned up is much easier and neater than trying out twist. something I use to do back in 2011 I think it was and I looked at the pics from then and my plaits are much longer. lol


----------



## Shadiyah

you know SmilingElephant you said that we have been in this challenge since 2011 but remember we opened it up 11/2010 so it has been over a full 2 yrs at this point and to me that is such a great reward that we have come so far. I remember when I was saying look how many views we have lol. so when we finish it will have been a 3 yr challenge because we agreed to take it to the end of 2013 wow


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah...yes Mama...i promise u if everybody took a field trip to the Long Hair Community...then everyone would see how white ppl also struggle with their hair and getting it to grow and it can be said that hair is hair.  The only struggle that is really different is that there is a social issue with kinky hair....and it is different than the social issue that both black ppl and white ppl with curly hair have. However i was feeling some type of way the other nite when my friend and another random girl started talking about natural hair. They have 4a/b hair. I wanted to talk about hair too....but bc im in the 3's its as tho im discounted. The other girl gave me this look ....i was like fudge it...im off to get me another drank and enjoy my second round of Kevin Hart. 

Alriiiight....lets riiiide! 

And i remember there being a thread similar to this one...i think it was BC to Waistlength or something like that that i believe started in 2010. I didnt think to make this thread until the end of 2011 because i big chopped earlier that year and thats what inspired me to do it.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah...yes Mama...i promise u if everybody took a field trip to the Long Hair Community...then everyone would see how white ppl also struggle with their hair and getting it to grow and it can be said that hair is hair.  The only struggle that is really different is that there is a social issue with kinky hair....and it is different than the social issue that both black ppl and white ppl with curly hair have. However i was feeling some type of way the other nite when my friend and another random girl started talking about natural hair. They have 4a/b hair. I wanted to talk about hair too....but bc im in the 3's its as tho im discounted. The other girl gave me this look ....i was like fudge it...im off to get me another drank and enjoy my second round of Kevin Hart.
> 
> Alriiiight....lets riiiide!
> 
> And i remember there being a thread similar to this one...i think it was BC to Waistlength or something like that that i believe started in 2010. *I didnt think to make this thread until the end of 2011* because i big chopped earlier that year and thats what inspired me to do it.



SmilingElephant girl I know that is a typo when I just told you that you started this thread 11/2010. lol
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=479554&highlight=bc+to+waist+length
this is the thread you are talking about lol . I was like that too. I was too late for that one. a yr too late


----------



## Channy31

So after this weekend i'm meant to be taking part in a heat free summer which I am so excited for.
So excited in fact that I couldn't resist doing a wash and go today!
I love it, although its annoying that my fringe/ bangs don't ever curl. Its always been soooo loose. 

I styled it with some bobby pins and this is the result. I love it!

It was veyr hard to get a photo of it though, my curls are very defined but you can't tell in this photo  Other than my bangs which dont seem to know what they're doing.


----------



## Jewell

SUNSHINE BABY

About what NJoy said...not tryna get religious on y'all...not religious but this pertains to her "expectation" post regarding your journey to waist length

"Speak those things that be not as though they were..."


----------



## caliscurls

I've been staring at my last length check for a week or so now with incredulity and asking myself...could I make WL this year!? Since my new motto is "Why Not?!", here it goes, I'm joining! Yay! Hopefully I'll be at least scratching WL by New Years Eve with the right discipline and diligence. Here is my starting pic


----------



## divachyk

Just admiring all of this beautiful hair. I'm MBL but have some WL strands (uneven hemline, perhaps lead hairs, right? ). I never aspired to reach WL but now that I'm here, it's tempting. I will deep cut my hair back to an even MBL for a thicker hemline appearance. Perhaps WL 2014 is a realistic goal for me. *back to lurking I go*


----------



## JudithO

Cheering you ladies on... I'll most likely hit WL this yr... Although I'm not part of this challenge.... Will post pictures if I do..


----------



## mayoo

Hey ladies, coming at you with some comparison pics today  
The older pics were taken in Decemer 2012 and recent ones were a few days ago (July 2013) 
So there's a 7 months difference


----------



## SmilingElephant

mayoo said:


> Hey ladies, coming at you with some comparison pics today
> The older pics were taken in Decemer 2012 and recent ones were a few days ago (July 2013)
> So there's a 7 months difference



There's a BIG difference! I love the thickness! Beautiful hair! mayoo


----------



## mayoo

SmilingElephant  thank-you x


----------



## NowIAmNappy

After a trim I'm still an inch past MBL and about 2 inches from scrapping WL. 
I'm still working on my back rolls but they are an improvement from 3 months ago


----------



## Nix08

This hair journey and my emotions are like the weather....all of a sudden, I've decided that I am loving my hair. I'm 11 weeks post and I have a good amount of ng that I love playing in.  And even if I don't make wl by the end of this year I'll be close enough for HL at the end of the following year (I think).  
But really, my hair is getting long enough that I find myself having to pull out hair still attached to my head from my mouth as I'm eating  I have to be mindful of my hair when putting on my bra or any top. I've also closed my hair in the car door and didn't realize until I went to turn my head...trust me that one had me giddy  So today, I truly LOVE my hair


----------



## Shadiyah

mayoo girl that hair of yours have me over here drooling. 

NowIAmNappy your hair is getting really long lol you are almost there. 

I have not done anything to my hair except keep it in these 3 plaits and it has been really easy to hide it away since I have 3 of my grandsons here with me for the summer and I am sitting here thinking what have I gotten myself into.


----------



## mayoo

Shadiyah 
lol thank-you  x


----------



## SmilingElephant

So...in spite of all the emotions im feeling down here in Otown Florida about the Zimmerman verdict....i cried all nite...u.o.e.n.o it. 

I fell asleep and dreamed i had whip length hair. I was watching myself standing at the bathroom sink, in the mirror...and i was stretching a clump of my curls and it stretched all the way to whip length  i cant wait to see how long its gotten by the end of the year!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I know its still early.  But if anyone starts a wl 2014, tag me por favor.  I think i might be able to make that one lol

By the way, lovely hair ladies.  Hating from afar, hating from afar lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I know its still early.  But if anyone starts a wl 2014, tag me por favor.  I think i might be able to make that one lol
> 
> By the way, lovely hair ladies.  Hating from afar, hating from afar lol



Lol!!!  Mo where ya been Mo where ya been? Lol! How long is ur hair now...apl?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Lol you know I go MIA every so often ^_^

I really dont know where I'm at.  These shorter lengths confuse me and with the natural layers I have due to growing from baldie it just makes me more confused.  But I was officially kicked out of the TWA and SL challenge lol and some think I'll be hitting APL in the next 3 mos or so... So, yeah, I'm still confused as usual lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol! Well u can chill here with us regardless of length...we don't kick folks out!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Lol they said I could still visit but was like "Girl you need to move on!"  and I was all "But I dont know those girls!!!" lmfao like its the 1st day of school lol


----------



## Shadiyah

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol they said I could still visit but was like "Girl you need to move on!"  and I was all "But I dont know those girls!!!" lmfao like its the 1st day of school lol



Mz.MoMo5235 isn't funny how you get attached. like all of us we have been together for almost 3 yrs now and it has been fun watching their hair grow.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 isn't funny how you get attached. like all of us we have been together for almost 3 yrs now and it has been fun watching their hair grow.



Lol! I know....i've be knowin y'all so long...i would let y'all go in my refrigerator!


----------



## mayoo

twisted up for the next few weeks


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol! I know....i've be knowin y'all so long...i would let y'all go in my refrigerator!





BWAHAHAHAA!!!! Right!!!


----------



## cherishlove

I have a couple wavy tracks in and I love it.  I've been rinsing my hair basically every day.  I probably won't flat iron my hair until the end of August.  I will be able to give my hair a treatment then.


----------



## Shadiyah

I had a little fun this weekend past with some curls but I am back to my three plaits. It is getting easier to leave my hair alone now, that is crazy though lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ive decided as of yesterday that im going to go back to using combs. I used my shower comb yesterday and was able to detangle down to the scalp...my hair actually laid flatter...i had two unsalvageable knots come out with one inch clumps of curls....despite me finger detangling daily. I think Reina is telling me she is getting too big and long for me to not use a comb! Lol! She's almost grown!!! Lol....she's like a sweet teenager...no major problems but she's still got her ways I wanna go get the wooden comb from the Body Shop. 

I haven't really been feeling well lately...ive been pushing myself tho. Im so tired and moody and my body hurts.  Ugh!

My curls have been keeping me happy though!


----------



## cocosweet

Even though I flat ironed three days ago,and dusted it some of my ends were still scraggly and knotting up so I dusted again today. Turns out what I thought was shedding has been breakage.  

I'm kind of relieved because that means my hair is not thinning. Some of my strands grew a few inches though. My hair loves to play zero sum games with me and I _have_ been kind of lazy with it the last few months. That said the situation isn't as bad as I originally thought, but it demands attention.

So it's back to my growth aids. I still have a lot because I haven't been using them this year. And I'm going to try wigging it for awhile. This could be the start of a new thing for me. It will be like going to the salon but with less time and expense invested.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

mayoo said:


> Hey ladies, coming at you with some comparison pics today
> The older pics were taken in Decemer 2012 and recent ones were a few days ago (July 2013)
> So there's a 7 months difference



Droooool omg gorjus hair - I love your hair it looks sooo healthy and thick


----------



## Naturelie

Hi girls!
A quick update. I trimmed my hair last month and thought I wouldn't be able to reach waist length this year but these pictures give me hope again.
The first has been taken in february 2013 and the two others, today.


----------



## Shadiyah

Naturelie you are very close and I think with the months we have left you will make it. 

so I came in here to tell you all that the best way other that flat ironing your hair to do a length ck is to have henna in your hair and ck your length. I was so happy and couldn't wait to run here to tell you that I was hitting mbl lol. well that was a joke because as soon as I rinse my hair and the curls started coming back in I am still bsl. I guess I can say full bsl now. yea bumer but what can you do.


----------



## Shadiyah

Well I'm still over here rocking my 3 plaits. I am waiting on the Curls products I ordered because I got 35% off I finally got to try of their other things. I love creme brûlée I thing it will stay in my regi as a stable. I'm also deciding if I want to do twist and leave them in until Ramadan is over since I go out most nights to pray which means my hair will be covered anyway. I have my tiny rubber bands ready so they will not come out.


----------



## Channy31

Did a twist out and wore it to an interview yesterday! I liked it a lot but there was more shrinkage than my natural hair!


----------



## Shadiyah

You go MixedGirl that is your first step towards your curly freedom lol


----------



## Channy31

Shadiyah said:


> You go MixedGirl that is your first step towards your curly freedom lol


It really is! Very exciting


----------



## Nix08

I dreamt last night that I was touching waist length at my next touch up (in September)....I better mentally prepare for the opposite


----------



## Shadiyah

Nix08 awww don't think that way... when I feel like that I like to pull up a pic from last yr of that time and see how much I have really grown.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Just popping in to check on yall   Get my hair porn fix you know lol


----------



## Shadiyah

I had that dream I think everyone has in their hair journey lol. I dreamt someone I was with pulled on my hair to see how long it was and to both our surprise it was WL and I had thick twist that she started retwisting for me lol. It was the best dream ever so real that I started looking for my long hair in the mirror when I woke up and then remembered it was only a dream lol


----------



## Nix08

Shadiyah said:


> I had that dream I think everyone has in their hair journey lol. I dreamt someone I was with pulled on my hair to see how long it was and to both our surprise it was WL and I had thick twist that she started retwisting for me lol. It was the best dream ever so real that I started looking for my long hair in the mirror when I woke up and then remembered it was only a dream lol



Shadiyah hopefully these wl dreams are signs of our goals soon coming to reality


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

Wonderful progress ladies! All these long, luscious heads of hair make me smile! I have been lurking bc I forgot my password lol Then I realized I could use the app to post bc I'm automatically signed in  Here is my 2nd day twistout (shrunken bc of the rain)


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

And 1 side shrunk more! A mess...random question. Will this thread continue after the end of 2013? I doubt I make it by then


----------



## Shadiyah

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> And 1 side shrunk more! A mess...random question. Will this thread continue after the end of 2013? I doubt I make it by then



LilMissSunshine5 funny you should ask that question because I was thinking last week that I may continue on the 2014 because I don't think I will be there at the end of the this yr myself. so the answer is yes.


----------



## Shadiyah

wow it is so quite up in here... what yall go do? head over to the hl n tbl already lol


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm here lurking ::


Right now my hair is in box braid extensions until the end of the month. 

As I said in the MBL thread, I plan to start a more intense deep conditioning regimen. I barely do it, leaving a deep conditioner in for like 5 minutes and usually not with heat (including body heat even). 

I am doing this because I got jealous of my baby niece's (she's 3.5 yo) coils. They are the perfect pen coils. Because her hair was well moisturized! So I need to do more of that!


----------



## Channy31

I'm here too, just doing well and super busy


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I'm here too just been busy with work and school, just had my final today so ill be more active


----------



## cherishlove

NowIAmNappy said:


> I'm here too just been busy with work and school, just had my final today so ill be more active



Same here.  School and work.

I have a weave and have been paying absolutely no attention to my hair.  I think I should make it this year.  I will be taking it out in a week and putting another one in.  I've been going to the salon every four weeks.


----------



## mayoo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought I'd update you ladies on my regimen, not quite sure what it was when I last posted it but I've pretty much gone back to basics and my hair is loving it!
New regimen: 
Co-wash every 5-10 days 
Detangle with tons of conditioner with fingers & wide-tooth comb(had been using my fingers only up until a week ago but I think going back to the comb will be better for me. Finger detangling doesn’t really get all of the tangles…. And takes a lot longer) 
DC for a couple of hours 
Apply leave-in + Style in medium-large twists (realised that there wasn’t a point to styling in small-medium twists when I only wear them for a few days + larger twists usually = less tangles for me) 
Shampoo around every month

Products: 
Shampoo- 
Superdrug anti-dandruff shampoo 
Head and shoulders anti-dandruff shampoo 
Conditioner- 
Tesco Smooth Coconut Conditioner
DC-
Aubrey Organics White Camellia 
Leave-in- 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture 

SN: I finally found a website where I can re-size pics So here are the ones that I couldn’t upload before


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im here...just been rippin and running. Im so tired...but ive been keeping up my regimen. 

-Co wash daily 
-Comb hair in 6 sections...i HAVE to use a comb. 
-apply styling product in 6 sections
-Shampoo and deep condition weekly. 
-Seal with coconut oil...i think for winter I'll switch to jojoba or grapeseed. 

I wear my hair in a ponytail most days or a bun...i also sometimes let it just be curly and free...like today


----------



## jesusislove1526

I'm still here.  Debating on whether to put my hair in medium twists or to bun for a week or so after my cowashing today.  I think I am going to wear my hair in styles for 2 weeks at a time now instead of the usual 4-6 weeks. 

If I were to start wearing a wash and go, this is what my hair would look like.  This was an LCO with damp hair, Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream and castor oil.


----------



## Shadiyah

I don't want any of you to miss out on this thread which I started to post in here but everyone need to know about this. I was out done when I was told about this, I am in all my products now. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=698051


----------



## caliscurls

All of a sudden my hair is extremely dry and I don't know why. It all started about 3 weeks ago when I went on vacation for 2 weeks to a much dryer climate but I didn't go swimming or change my hair products. It seems like it only feels better if I take the time to comb it, which is weird....so SmilingElephant I was wondering why you feel you have to comb regularly?

Tonight I'm going to detangle, comb, and DC overnight then bun her back up for the week. Maybe she just needs an intense DC. erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant

caliscurls said:


> All of a sudden my hair is extremely dry and I don't know why. It all started about 3 weeks ago when I went on vacation for 2 weeks to a much dryer climate but I didn't go swimming or change my hair products. It seems like it only feels better if I take the time to comb it, which is weird....so SmilingElephant I was wondering why you feel you have to comb regularly?
> 
> Tonight I'm going to detangle, comb, and DC overnight then bun her back up for the week. Maybe she just needs an intense DC. erplexed



I decided to use a comb bc it seems my hair has gotten to a length where if i don't comb...i end up with dreads in my hair. Since i started combing i don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

I'm a little late, but I got a flatiron & trim a week ago. I am officially BSL...hopefully I can reach MBL by the end of the year! Usually fall is my growing season LOL


----------



## caliscurls

Beautiful hair LilMissSunshine5 ! We've got 4.5 months to go, that's plenty of time


----------



## Killahkurlz

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I'm a little late, but I got a flatiron & trim a week ago. I am officially BSL...hopefully I can reach MBL by the end of the year! Usually fall is my growing season LOL



Congratulations!!!


----------



## freckledface

Well here's my hair. I lightly flat ironed it. I'm 10 weeks post. Dusted today but want a trim. Will wait until I relax though. Super surprised that I'm so close to WL.


----------



## Shadiyah

freckledface said:


> Well here's my hair. I lightly flat ironed it. I'm 10 weeks post. Dusted today but want a trim. Will wait until I relax though. Super surprised that I'm so close to WL.



freckledface it is so crazy how close your waist is to your bra lol. but yes you are almost there for sure.


----------



## freckledface

Really? Never thought my bra was low. Although I am hoping to lose weight and I think my waist will go down/ be farther away when I do.


Eta: that may of been why it took me the better part of o year to het to bsl lol.


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!  I've been so hair lazy.  I should be spanked!!
Probably could've been WL by now but I'm so tired from this darn commute!

I'm loving all of the progress/photos!

Mayoo-
Everytime I see your hair girl... *church shout/dance*


----------



## Shadiyah

I guess we all are hair lazy up in here. we wait until we are near the end to stop posting. that is crazy. we have 3 months left in this challenge that is it. 

 So let's go yall. make the most of these 90 days.


----------



## Nix08

I don't post much anymore because I highly doubt that I'll be at wl at the end of the year.  

However I got a new steamer that I'm in love with and it has renewed my love of playing in my hair.   

I'm trying to figure out some styles.   I did a flat twist out and it's not too bad. I need to practice twisting and learn how to braid  anyone with an excellent video tutorial?


----------



## QueenAmaka

Here's my update. I am pretty happy about my progress so far this year  My goal this year is for my hair to hang effortlessly past waist length (without pulling). My ultimate goal is tailbone length <---- can't believe I just said that LOL, when I first joined my _ultimate_ goal was apl.


----------



## Naturelie

I've just revised my length target downwards (hope this sentence is grammaticaly correct... Sorry if it's not the case) cause I really don't think I'll be WL by the end of the year but I'm ok with that. In fact, I'm pleased with my retention. I'm grazing MBL and would like to be fully MBL by january 2014. And, not to get stressed, I plan to be fully WL by january 2015. I've decided to take it really easy even if my ultimate goal is still Classic length (I may wait january 2018 to reach that goal, but I'm ok with that cause I really enjoy my current length). If I reach each length goal before expectations, I guess I will be able to enjoy it much more! I'll continue to post updates as I'll still take care of my hair the way I've done it since the beginning of my HHJ. But don't want to be obsessed by length anymore. Just want to enjoy it (and simply take care of it thanks to all the precious advices I can find on LHCF).


----------



## Shadiyah

Naturelie said:


> I've just revised my length target downwards (hope this sentence is grammatically correct...h well: Sorry if it's not the case) cause I really don't think I'll be WL by the end of the year but I'm ok with that. In fact, I'm pleased with my retention. I'm grazing MBL and would like to be fully MBL by january 2014. And, not to get stressed, I plan to be fully WL by january 2015. I've decided to take it really easy even if my ultimate goal is still Classic length (I may wait january 2018 to reach that goal, but I'm ok with that cause I really enjoy my current length). If I reach each length goal before expectations, I guess I will be able to enjoy it much more! I'll continue to post updates as I'll still take care of my hair the way I've done it since the beginning of my HHJ. But don't want to be obsessed by length anymore. Just want to enjoy it (and simply take care of it thanks to all the precious advices I can find on LHCF).



Naturelie I really know how you feel. I will not be at WL either by Dec and I think I will just be at MBL and I am fine with that. I to will be just keeping up my regimen and just enjoy my hair. I am a slow grower and I think that comes with age. I love seeing others very long hair but I don't feel bad that it is not mines.


----------



## EagleEyes85

Ive been on this journey and lurking in this thread since it began. I was almost close to my goal until I had a major set back tonight. 

My hair is tangled and matted in different spots in my hair and I wasnt sure what I was doing wrong. I have been doing the same routine for the past 3 years and never had a problem like this before. I think it was garnier fructis since I had switched to it as a co wash recently. 

 I didnt know not to wet my hair when it is tangled until it was too late. I tried for hours to get rid of this giant knot of matted hair that formed at the top of my hair until I finally gave up and just cut it out. 

Im so upset by it but I refuse to do it to the other knots in my hair. I need to go out and buy a detangler first. I just had to vent somewhere because it discouraged me for a minute, but Im going to dust myself off and keep pushing for waist length.


----------



## MileHighDiva

sharmeans, do you have any EVCO?  If so, please drench your fingers in it and work the knots out.  Let the oil do the work and work on one small section at a time.  

I'm sorry that this is happening to you.


----------



## Channy31

Hello everyone!
I'm still here and hair is doing well  I'm super busy atm, I have an internship in London and it takes me 1:30 - 2 hours to get there and back. My working days are currently 6:30am-8pm so i've had no time to update, hope you're all well though!

I have got a tiny bit of bad news, i've got a scalp allergy known as Seborrhoeic dermatitis, but its very mild and it seems I can easily get it under control.


----------



## MileHighDiva

MixedGirl, did you go to a Dermatologist?  What did they recommend?  I think that Amarilles manages her's with clay washes.  However, I don't recall the thread I read that in.  Maybe, she'll come and give you some recommendations.  Happy that it's only mild!


----------



## Channy31

MileHighDiva said:


> MixedGirl, did you go to a Dermatologist?  What did they recommend?  I think that Amarilles manages her's with clay washes.  However, I don't recall the thread I read that in.  Maybe, she come and give you some recommendations.  Happy that it's only mild!



I went to my GP, he said if it doesn't improve I can go to a Dermatologist though. I've been given a shampoo which has helped loads! And then a cream if I need it. I'd love some recommendations! 

Thanks for the support


----------



## ilong

Shadiyah said:


> @Naturelie I really know how you feel. I will not be at WL either by Dec and I think I will just be at MBL and I am fine with that. I to will be just keeping up my regimen and just enjoy my hair. I am a slow grower and I think that comes with age. I love seeing others very long hair but I don't feel bad that it is not mines.


 

@Shadiyah - oh my goodness - I was just thinking these (almost) exact thoughts when I accessed the site this morning. I am nowhere near WL (barely SL) and I'm not in this challenge. 

But I enjoy seeing the pics of all of my LHCF sisters beautiful hair and reading the journeys which led them to the end result. The pictures and re of the regimens, products, techniques, struggles, dos/don'ts not only provide me instruction but serves as a daily motivation to keep working towards my goal. 

Setting a goal and rewarding myself for achieving that goal is important and heps substantiate an end to the means. I am a slow grower also- and I am sure my very mature age has a lot to do with it. I am very thankful for the hair I do have and although I have a goal and desire reward for achieving my goal - I am comfortable and happy just being on the journey. If I don't reach my goal by the targeted time I continue on the journey. If I do reach the goal, I claim my reward and continue my journey. Either way I will enjoy a continuous journey.

@MileHighDiva - you are such a positive influence and inspiration.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Thank you Ms.ilong!


----------



## greenandchic

Overdue update:

No progress in two years. I think MBL (or close to) is my terminal length.  Though I dust every once in awhile, I'm going to start cutting my hair to get it more even since length is not in the cards for me no matter what I do or how I care for my hair.


----------



## EagleEyes85

MileHighDiva said:


> sharmeans, do you have any EVCO?  If so, please drench your fingers in it and work the knots out.  Let the oil do the work and work on one small section at a time.
> 
> I'm sorry that this is happening to you.



Thank you for this information I'm going to keep it in mind next time. I still have a few knots so I'm going to do this tip for those knots. I zip locked the cut hair as motivation to keep pushing and to be more careful next time lol .


----------



## Amarilles

MixedGirl Indeed I have mild seborrheic dermatitis too. MileHighDiva got it right, I use a clay mix with rhassoul and a bit of ACV after my shampoo. Komaza ladies also suggested I take probiotics (14-40 billion live organisms daily) and aloe anything (water, gel, juice) have all helped for the better. I hardly notice this problem anymore, if I notice it it's always the area of hair slightly behind my ears. It's not bad at all though, if I don't part my hair there to check, I don't see it.


----------



## Priss Pot

I have got to get to waist length this year! I have been MBL for the longest (like, over a year). Every now and then I'll trim to BSL and it'll grow back to MBL then stop :-/ I'm 5'4 so BSL and MBL aren't far apart from each other. I need to be more diligent about protective styling and retention so that I can make waist length by the end of the year, early Feb at the latest.


----------



## Shadiyah

just got the internet back up. I don't know what it is but everytime I do something to protect my ends I end up with knots. I really don't think protective styles are for my hair. 

I did another good trim last night and the last one I did was 3 months ago. 

I am still routing for you all.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Sup ladies!?

Okay so....

I believe i am at a claimable WL!!!! 

But i won't know for sure until i straighten it later this year. That being said....my subscription ends on the 29th of September...if you would like...i have a tumblr and u can check me out there....I'm confetticurls 

I just started it and it'll be mostly about hair...as well as other randomness.

But yeah i have been pulling on my curls and they stretch down to like half an inch above my waist!! Im SO excited!!! There's like 3 months left in the year and it seems my hair grows the average 0.5 inch per month...im not sure if i got a growth spurt this summer...but it looks like im going to reach my goal this year! :woohoo:

I can't wait to straighten it bc its been 6 months since the last time i had it straightened. Eeeeekkk!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Sup ladies!?
> 
> Okay so....
> 
> I believe i am at a claimable WL!!!!
> 
> But i won't know for sure until i straighten it later this year. That being said....my subscription ends on the 29th of September...if you would like...i have a tumblr and u can check me out there....I'm confetticurls
> 
> I just started it and it'll be mostly about hair...as well as other randomness.
> 
> But yeah i have been pulling on my curls and they stretch down to like half an inch above my waist!! Im SO excited!!! There's like 3 months left in the year and it seems my hair grows the average 0.5 inch per month...im not sure if i got a growth spurt this summer...but it looks like im going to reach my goal this year! :woohoo:
> 
> I can't wait to straighten it bc its been 6 months since the last time i had it straightened. Eeeeekkk!!



I am floored!!!! you go girl, I am so happy for you!!! I have made peace with my hair and where I am this yr and I am ok with that. I see I will have to do a good trim about every 3 months to keep the knots away. I have nice bouncy curls and I see my front grows faster than my back. BSL is not so bad. 
Please make sure that I have your blog address and make sure you have mines which is curlyummi.com hold up do not leave here with out giving us pic of what it looks like now even if it is not straighten. 

So what else is everyone doing??????


----------



## Channy31

Since I've stopped drinking lemon water everyday, nail rubbing and doing exercise (mostly because being at home and being busy means I just havent been able to) my hair growth has really slowed down. Time to step it up! Although I really do not think I'm going to get to waist length by the end of the year.


----------



## jesusislove1526

Still working on WL by December.  I am so close, I think, but I won't straighten my hair until the end of December, so I can only provide a stretched picture now.  Here is where I am, all the way around, as of the beginning of August...


----------



## Shadiyah

omg my curls are popping again. what a difference a trim and henna makes. it don't look as short anymore.


----------



## cherishlove

I sewed my wig down for the first time today.  It was quite easy.  I'm sewing my wig down until the end of the year.  WAIST LENGTH HERE I COME!!!


----------



## Fine 4s

So close yet so far away with these set backs!


First pic was before and after my trim yesterday.
The picture with 3 photos are before and after as well but the top right pic is my trim 4 months ago. The last pic is self explanatory 2010-2013.


----------



## Fine 4s

MixedGirl said:


> Since I've stopped drinking lemon water everyday, nail rubbing and doing exercise (mostly because being at home and being busy means I just havent been able to) my hair growth has really slowed down. Time to step it up! Although I really do not think I'm going to get to waist length by the end of the year.



What's nail rubbing?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've been MIA mainly because I'm upset with this board & how they treated NJoy but I'm just venting - not starting anything. I know I won't be renewing whenever that time comes. But I digress. 

The last time I pulled my hair in the back, I was at least an inch or 2 past the bottom of my shoulder blade. If I continue to get an inch per month through the rest of the year I should at least be scraping WL. 

I'm in minibraids (no extensions) right now. I CW a time or 2 during the week & I cleanse my scalp & DC on the weekends. I'll be in minis for the rest of the year & the beginning of next year until it starts to warm up.

I'm going to get my yearly trim right before Christmas.


----------



## caliscurls

Dropping out of this challenge...will stay strong with MBL until its full then go for WL. That will help me get these relaxed ends off quicker too.

Good luck to all!


----------



## MileHighDiva

nakialoveshoes, please post a pic of your minis.  Also, what do you attribute getting 1" per month to?
nakialovesshoes


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant do we have to wait until the end of the yr to see your WL hair????


----------



## SmilingElephant

..........

Mmmmyes. 

Lol! No I'll put pics up soon....I've been super busy the past couple of days.


----------



## SmilingElephant

PICS!!!

Okay....so i have about 1 1/2 inches to go to be WL. I believe i can make it by December. Either way...i can't believe my hair is this long already!!









Im just imagining if i got a blowout :reddancer:


----------



## SmilingElephant

I need to buy hair products...i am literally almost out of EVERYTHING!! I need jumbo bottles and tubs of everything!


----------



## Cherry89

hey, forgot I was in this challenge. I update pic in the relax buddy thread but here are some wet pics


----------



## Naturelie

Cherry89 said:


> hey, forgot I was in this challenge. I update pic in the relax buddy thread but here are some wet pics


 
Cherry89, you are Waist lenght!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Shadiyah

Cherry89 u are past WL congrats. 

SmilingElephant I can't believe it either.  We started this challenge at the same length. U are doing great.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Cherry89 said:


> hey, forgot I was in this challenge. I update pic in the relax buddy thread but here are some wet pics



Great job!!

SN: I see this was your week to clean to, huh? I went HAM the other day!


----------



## Cherry89

Dp
Dp
Dp


----------



## Cherry89

Thanks ladies! SmilingElephant, lol, yes just had got done with cleaning! and congrats on making it to wsl!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Thanks...sooo...you think i can claim it??  

Edit: Congrats to YOU on making it past WL!


----------



## Naturelie

SmilingElephant said:


> PICS!!!
> 
> Okay....so i have about 1 1/2 inches to go to be WL. I believe i can make it by December. Either way...i can't believe my hair is this long already!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224915
> 
> 
> View attachment 224917
> 
> Im just imagining if i got a blowout :reddancer:


 
SmilingElephant, it seems like you have a great length retention!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Naturelie said:


> SmilingElephant, it seems like you have a great length retention!!



Thanx 

Im really suprised bc i was SO sure i would have another long stall at MBL...and for me to be past it is just awesome! 

With this retention i wonder what length I'll be in December!


----------



## DoDo

You can claim it. You are definitely waist length


----------



## SmilingElephant

DoDo said:


> You can claim it. You are definitely waist length



Lawd!

Y'all know...i only tend to agree when y'all agree  There's history behind why.  

I feel like i get too excited that i rush to claim it so i sheepishly come and ask you all's opinion


----------



## SmilingElephant

....well........

I guess I'll gon 'head and claim it.




HAPPY WAIST LENGTH TO ME!!!!

:woohoo:

:reddancer: :reddancer:



Yasssssssssss lawd!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

SE you are silly!!! Great retention! I'm proud of you. Your hair will be hitting the floor in no time!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> SE you are silly!!! Great retention! I'm proud of you. Your hair will be hitting the floor in no time!
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Lol!!! Thank you @ mz.momo5235

I've spent the last couple of days asking myself if i should claim it or not. Lol...so im claiming it...but i hope to be full WL by the end of the year. 

That was fast growth!!!


----------



## DoDo

:trampolinband2: Yay to you! *happydance!*





SmilingElephant said:


> ....well........
> 
> I guess I'll gon 'head and claim it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY WAIST LENGTH TO ME!!!!
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> :reddancer: :reddancer:
> 
> 
> 
> Yasssssssssss lawd!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

DoDo thanks for your support in the WL Pow Wow 

Im sorry if you already posted this but...what is your regimen/hair goals? I see you're new....welcome to the forum


----------



## DoDo

SmilingElephant said:


> DoDo thanks for your support in the WL Pow Wow
> 
> Im sorry if you already posted this but...what is your regimen/hair goals? I see you're new....welcome to the forum



My hair goal is to reach hip length stretched. My hair goal used to be classic length because I wanted my hair to sit midback in a braidout style. However recently I realized that my hair could take heat on low or medium when used properly and safely.It was then that I realized I could achieve midback length 
hair if it is hip length hair that is lightly blown out/rollerset.

That makes me very glad because the road to classic length was going to be loooong. Currently my hair when stretched (with my fingers) is midback length. My old regimen was to precondition overnight with coconut oil before washing weekly with CON moisture shampoo, deep condition with whatever brand I had on hand ( Curl Junkie Deep Fix/Rehab or Matrix Biolage or Aveda Dry Remedy) and then use Qhemet Biologics AOHC to seal and twist my hair. I was a product junkie so this was by no means static. The only thing that remained the same throughout my journey is finger detangling, sulfate free shampoo, deep conditioning, washing my hair in sections and keeping my hair stretched as it dries after washing.


My new regimen is to precondition overnight with coconut oil, wash my hair  biweekly with either Ouidad Curl Co wash or Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque ( my hair HATES shampoo), deep condition with Aveda Smooth Infusion Conditioner ( it is a conditioner and heat protectant) then blow dry on preferably on cool setting and if necessary (my hair won't dry), on medium, finish on cold shot (this step makes my hair very silky) then bun.


----------



## SmilingElephant

DoDo said:


> My hair goal is to reach hip length stretched. My hair goal used to be classic length because I wanted my hair to sit midback in a braidout style. However recently I realized that my hair could take heat on low or medium when used properly and safely.It was then that I realized I could achieve midback length
> hair if it is hip length hair that is lightly blown out/rollerset.
> 
> That makes me very glad because the road to classic length was going to be loooong. Currently my hair when stretched (with my fingers) is midback length. My old regimen was to precondition overnight with coconut oil before washing weekly with CON moisture shampoo, deep condition with whatever brand I had on hand ( Curl Junkie Deep Fix/Rehab or Matrix Biolage or Aveda Dry Remedy) and then use Qhemet Biologics AOHC to seal and twist my hair. I was a product junkie so this was by no means static. The only thing that remained the same throughout my journey is finger detangling, sulfate free shampoo, deep conditioning, washing my hair in sections and keeping my hair stretched as it dries after washing.
> 
> My new regimen is to precondition overnight with coconut oil, wash my hair  biweekly with either Ouidad Curl Co wash or Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque ( my hair HATES shampoo), deep condition with Aveda Smooth Infusion Conditioner ( it is a conditioner and heat protectant) then blow dry on preferably on cool setting and if necessary (my hair won't dry), on medium, finish on cold shot (this step makes my hair very silky) then bun.



Wow! Classic length sounds like forever for real! But you can do it! You're almost WL! After that everything else should be a breeze!

You all keep it up!

Im still debating on whether i want to renew my subscription or not. Idk. I need to get back to updating my tumblr.  Idk what to post about


----------



## DoDo

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow! Classic length sounds like forever for real! But you can do it! *You're almost WL! After that everything else should be a breeze!
> *
> You all keep it up!
> 
> Im still debating on whether i want to renew my subscription or not. Idk. I need to get back to updating my tumblr.  Idk what to post about



That is what I am hoping! No sleep till waist length! lol 

In reference to renewing your subscription; yeah I know you reached your goal and you are like "What am I gonna talk about?"


----------



## SmilingElephant

DoDo said:


> That is what I am hoping! No sleep till waist length! lol
> 
> In reference to renewing your subscription; yeah I know you reached your goal and you are like "What am I gonna talk about?"



 yeah! I feel all "what the heck, man? What the deuce? What do i do now?!" Lol...it feels weird bc i got to it so fast. 

I guess now i can concentrate on hair accessories or something. Idk...im not quite done yet...i would like to grow about 3 more inches and then give myself a nice 1 inch trim...then go into maintenance mode and let it do whatever. 

Its crazy knowing that this is my second time reaching waist length. I big chopped my WL hair off in 2011 and its 2 yrs later im WL already! I started my hhj in 2008 with SL/CBL hair and it took 2 years then to get to WL My ultimate limit would be tbl...but i really don't want more than Hip.


----------



## DoDo

SmilingElephant said:


> yeah! I feel all "what the heck, man? What the deuce? What do i do now?!" Lol...it feels weird bc i got to it so fast.
> 
> I guess now i can concentrate on hair accessories or something. Idk...im not quite done yet...i would like to grow about 3 more inches and then give myself a nice 1 inch trim...then go into maintenance mode and let it do whatever.
> 
> Its crazy knowing that this is my second time reaching waist length. I big chopped my WL hair off in 2011 and its 2 yrs later im WL already! I started my hhj in 2008 with SL/CBL hair and it took 2 years then to get to WL My ultimate limit would be tbl...but i really don't want more than Hip.



Waist length in two years?

What was your regimen? 

:assimilat I have to get to work!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Pretty much the same as it is now. I co washed pretty much every other day.  Moisturized and sealed at nite. Shampooed and deep conditioned weekly. 

I also wore my hair mostly either in buns or braid outs...but mostly buns...or just clipped up in a hair clip. I allowed myself to use heat no more than twice a month...every two weeks. 

I also colored my hair...but ONLY semi permanent! When i relaxed i mixed olive oil in my relaxer...i relaxed every 8-12 weeks. I trimmed every 4-6 months. 

My hair philosophy is to keep the scalp clean and keep the length and ends moisturized.


----------



## DoDo

SmilingElephant said:


> Pretty much the same as it is now. I co washed pretty much every other day.  Moisturized and sealed at nite. Shampooed and deep conditioned weekly.
> 
> I also wore my hair mostly either in buns or braid outs...but mostly buns...or just clipped up in a hair clip. I allowed myself to use heat no more than twice a month...every two weeks.
> 
> I also colored my hair...but ONLY semi permanent! When i relaxed i mixed olive oil in my relaxer...i relaxed every 8-12 weeks. I trimmed every 4-6 months.
> 
> *My hair philosophy is to keep the scalp clean and keep the length and ends moisturized.*



Sounds like a great plan! Not too different from what I'm doing now. That last sentence is just about everything you need in a regimen.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow! Classic length sounds like forever for real! But you can do it! You're almost WL! After that everything else should be a breeze!
> 
> You all keep it up!
> 
> Im still debating on whether i want to renew my subscription or not. Idk. I need to get back to updating my tumblr.  Idk what to post about



SmilingElephant write about anything u feeling. I have started doing the same


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo!! Congrats, SmilingE!! (I'm so late, LoL)

Things have been pretty hectic but I've been keeping my hair in mini braids.  I've even tried mini twists.  

What I've learned in my quest to WL is that it is important for me to work on getting my waist back! LoL  So in addition to this hair goal, I have a personal goal to eliminate back fat in time for my WL reveal. LoL

Three more months to go and we're kicking butt in here! WTG ladies! :-D


----------



## divachyk

I'm almost there! I snatched this pic from my blog and posting from my iPad. Hopefully it isn't too big or small. I will edit later tonight if so.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> I'm almost there! I snatched this pic from my blog and posting from my iPad. Hopefully it isn't too big or small. I will edit later tonight if so.



Looks to me like you're already there! Congrats!


----------



## Channy31

divachyk said:


> I'm almost there! I snatched this pic from my blog and posting from my iPad. Hopefully it isn't too big or small. I will edit later tonight if so.



You're there!


----------



## Shadiyah

divachyk said:


> I'm almost there! I snatched this pic from my blog and posting from my iPad. Hopefully it isn't too big or small. I will edit later tonight if so.



divachyk OMG!!!! you are there and it is not even stretched. claim it girl!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!! Congrats, SmilingE!! (I'm so late, LoL)
> 
> Things have been pretty hectic but I've been keeping my hair in mini braids.  I've even tried mini twists.
> 
> What I've learned in my quest to WL is that it is important for me to work on getting my waist back! LoL  So in addition to this hair goal, I have a personal goal to eliminate back fat in time for my WL reveal. LoL
> 
> Three more months to go and we're kicking butt in here! WTG ladies! :-D



MzSwift I know you there by now in that pic you don't even have you hand on your waist lol and your hair is almost there so you have to be there by now.


----------



## MzSwift

LoL.  Thanks Shadiyah 

I'm not gonna do another length check until December since I missed my nappiversary and my August length check.  I'm hoping to be there by December *bites nails*


----------



## SmilingElephant

divachyk said:


> I'm almost there! I snatched this pic from my blog and posting from my iPad. Hopefully it isn't too big or small. I will edit later tonight if so.



Yep!!! You are definitely there! Dang, that's almost the whole class! Get down James Brown! lol!

Anybody rewarding themselves with something?


----------



## divachyk

You ladies rock! I've been subscribed to this thread like forever and never really thought I'd be posting in it other than to say,  you all have some gorgeous hair!!! 

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!

SmilingElephant! I haven't rewarded myself with anything big. I recently purchased the Crea Cut although it's still unboxed/unpackaged. I want to try Hairitage Hydration's Carrot Cake Icing. However, I have so many products that I can shop my stash. I will save the pay now hitting for the holidays.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Carrot cake hhwut?? i haven't bought anything online in forever. 

Praytell about this desert dubbed hair concoction!


----------



## Shadiyah

I am rewarding my hair for at least trying its butt off lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I am rewarding my hair for at least trying its butt off lol.



Lol i know Mama!  YOU have definitely been a trooper in this challenge! And im pretty sure your hair is still very long!

Im thinking about buy some cute hair accessories and maybe a fancy DC.


----------



## Shadiyah

I guess I don't have to start that new challenge. Someone already has, she is going for 2015 though.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Shadiyah said:


> I guess I don't have to start that new challenge. Someone already has, she is going for 2015 though.




Lank!!! I may join that one. Who knows what my hair will do by 2015!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## cherishlove

I can't wait to length check the end of this year.  I think this is my last challenge if I don't make it.   :-(.


----------



## khadicurls

I've been lurking in the thread even though I'm in the challenge. I just joined the 2015 challenge because I will not be waist length by the end of the year.

Congratulations to everyone that have made waist length so far. I can't wait to see the end of the challenge pics. I will post my pic then.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> I guess I don't have to start that new challenge. Someone already has, she is going for 2015 though.



There's not one for 2014 tho


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant girl I am a little excited!!! unofficial ck looks like I have like 3" to go for WL I can not believe it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Shadiyah said:


> SmilingElephant girl I am a little excited!!! unofficial ck looks like I have like 3" to go for WL I can not believe it.



Lol! I read your post and can literally hear the excitement in your voice...in my head! You will make it, Mama!!!

Im slowly getting tired of the "no cone" bandwagon. I always feel so limited w/products...either it costs too much or the bottle is too small...im just starting to use products w/ammodimethicone and mostly natural ingredients high up on the list. My hair seems to be doing okay. 

I've been thinking about trying Mixed Chicks leave in tho. Idk....all i know is its kinda tough being completely cone free on a budget....especially with the amount of hair i have!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol! I read your post and can literally hear the excitement in your voice...in my head! You will make it, Mama!!!
> 
> Im slowly getting tired of the "no cone" bandwagon. I always feel so limited w/products...either it costs too much or the bottle is too small...im just starting to use products w/ammodimethicone and mostly natural ingredients high up on the list. My hair seems to be doing okay.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying Mixed Chicks leave in tho. Idk....all i know is its kinda tough being completely cone free on a budget....especially with the amount of hair i have!!!



SmilingElephant that is why I never went cone free. I just can't do it and my hair never seem to be unhappy about it lol. 

I use hello hydrations all the time and I use tresemme just for co washing. because it can make some products flake. and you know I use mixed chicks for my styler. I use the whole line.


----------



## cherishlove

I'm 5 9 and my back seems so long to waist.


----------



## DoDo

Alright guys I clicked the thank button on the first post. Here is to seeing if I can make it to waist length by December 2013


----------



## Naturelie

Thought I wouldn't be able to be WL by december but maybe it will be possible (I'm surprised by my growth spurt).







(Sorry, I still use my old mobile and the quality of the pictures is really mediocre).


----------



## felic1

SmilingElephant...I will miss you if you do not re subscribe!


----------



## GroovyMama

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!! Congrats, SmilingE!! (I'm so late, LoL)
> 
> Things have been pretty hectic but I've been keeping my hair in mini braids.  I've even tried mini twists.
> 
> What I've learned in my quest to WL is that it is important for me to work on getting my waist back! LoL  So in addition to this hair goal, I have a personal goal to eliminate back fat in time for my WL reveal. LoL
> 
> Three more months to go and we're kicking butt in here! WTG ladies! :-D



YESSS!! I really need to get my body in shape. I have 30 lbs to a nice body, and 50 lbs to a GREAT body. I feel like I have lost where my waist used to be. It's still there, kinda. But I would feel better about my hair progress if my body was right.


----------



## Shadiyah

Naturelie said:


> Thought I wouldn't be able to be WL by december but maybe it will be possible (I'm surprised by my growth spurt).
> 
> View attachment 226753
> 
> View attachment 226755
> 
> View attachment 226757
> 
> (Sorry, I still use my old mobile and the quality of the pictures is really mediocre).



Naturelie your hair is to die for. So happy for u.


----------



## Naturelie

Shadiyah said:


> @Naturelie your hair is to die for. So happy for u.


 
Thanks so much @Shadiyah! I'm in a personal "ultimate protective style challenge" (I'm bunning my hair every single day of the month) and I take vitamins (Forcapil, I think it's a european brand, don't know if it's available in US) since the beginning of september. Think it has helped a lot.


----------



## Shadiyah

Naturelie said:


> Thanks so much @Shadiyah! I'm in a personal "ultimate protective style challenge" (I'm bunning my hair every single day of the month) and I take vitamins (Forcapil, I think it's a european brand, don't know if it's available in US) since the beginning of september. Think it has helped a lot.



Naturelie good for you. 

Hey does anyone remember where the chart is that tells you that by the time your hair is this many inches it is bsl or wl on your body? I know depending on your torso but I just can not remember where I saw it at.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Shadiyah Do you mean this one


----------



## Shadiyah

kinky curlygenie said:


> Shadiyah Do you mean this one
> 
> View attachment 226867



kinky curlyygenie no I wasn't but that is nice. The one I was talking about is when you get 12 inches of hair you are APL and when you get 15" or what ever you are BSL or mbl that is the one I'm talking about I think we were talking about torso .


----------



## Lindsanity

Checking in- I've been super busy this summer/fall and haven't really been paying attention to my hair. But it turns out I'm pretty close to WL! Hopefully I'll make it by my birthday in November.


----------



## cherishlove

I was just thinking.  So many life changing events have happened during my hhj.  I've come a long way.  With more length my life has gotten better. With every milestone I can relate it to my hair and what I was doing.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ladies!

Just wanted to let u know my subscription ends tomorrow. I don't plan on renewing. 

If u all want to reach me you can email me at [email protected] and also my tumblr is ConfettiCurls. 

It was fun and a wonderful experience being with you all here in this challenge and LHCF as a whole. I just feel its that time for me to move on right now. 

Love you all!


----------



## cherishlove

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to let u know my subscription ends tomorrow. I don't plan on renewing.
> 
> If u all want to reach me you can email me at [email protected] and also my tumblr is ConfettiCurls.
> 
> It was fun and a wonderful experience being with you all here in this challenge and LHCF as a whole. I just feel its that time for me to move on right now.
> 
> Love you all!



Oh no!!!!  You're one of my favorite posters.  You will be missed.


----------



## Shadiyah

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to let u know my subscription ends tomorrow. I don't plan on renewing.
> 
> If u all want to reach me you can email me at [email protected] and also my tumblr is ConfettiCurls.
> 
> It was fun and a wonderful experience being with you all here in this challenge and LHCF as a whole. I just feel its that time for me to move on right now.
> 
> Love you all!



Will miss you much but I think I will be following you. going to put more time into my religious studies. mines is over 12.18.13


----------



## SmilingElephant

I will miss u all as well! Ive been on this board since 2008...I've learned a HEAP! Not just about hair...but other areas of life too. 

The vibe of this board has changed. 

But im just leaving bc i, like Mama, just need to focus on me for a minute...in every aspect.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Im leaving Mama Shadiyah in charge of this challenge. When her subscription ends she can choose whomever else to close it out.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I just did a three hour henna treatment and gave myself a trim. I'm sitting here with deep conditioner about to do an hour of cardio then rinse it out. I think I'm grazing waist length.


----------



## cherishlove

NowIAmNappy said:


> I just did a three hour henna treatment and gave myself a trim. I'm sitting here with deep conditioner about to do an hour of cardio then rinse it out. I think in grazing waist length.



What kind of conditioner did you use?


----------



## NowIAmNappy

soldier4hair said:


> What kind of conditioner did you use?



A mix of Aubrey Organics and VO5 with mustard oil. My hair and scalp feels amazing right now!


----------



## cherishlove

NowIAmNappy said:


> A mix of Aubrey Organics and VO5 with mustard oil. My hair and scalp feels amazing right now!



That sounds yummy.  My hair was a little dry after henna.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

soldier4hair said:


> That sounds yummy.  My hair was a little dry after henna.



Yea I've found the right mix to combat the dryness. The honey suckle and rose works well and I use the VO5 for added moisture and slip, the mustard oil is great for detangling, don't sleep on it


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

I don't know if I ever officially joined this challenge but I have been lurking.  I did a pull test the other day and the pic is in my siggy. Do you guys think I made it?


----------



## cherishlove

Looks like you are there.  Congratulations.


----------



## DoDo

SouthernScienceNerd said:


> I don't know if I ever officially joined this challenge but I have been lurking.  I did a pull test the other day and the pic is in my siggy. Do you guys think I made it?



Yep you are waist length.


----------



## Naturelie

SouthernScienceNerd said:


> I don't know if I ever officially joined this challenge but I have been lurking. I did a pull test the other day and the pic is in my siggy. Do you guys think I made it?


 
SouthernScienceNerd, it seems like you made it!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I won't make it this year but please let me know when the 2014 thread starts if it hasn't already. :'(


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

Thanks ladies and good luck reaching your goals!


----------



## Shadiyah

SouthernScienceNerd said:


> I don't know if I ever officially joined this challenge but I have been lurking.  I did a pull test the other day and the pic is in my siggy. Do you guys think I made it?



Congrats girly!!!!! It feels so good to see you ladies do your thing


----------



## Shadiyah

Hey ladies what is going on!!!!! No one is dropping by so I wanted to know how everyone is doing???? We still have 2 months to go and I am at 15" in some parts and 13.5" in others. 

so what are you all doing?????


----------



## ImanAdero

I am in these box braids with no possible way of making waist length this year. 

And that's okay!

I will be washing my braids on Tuesday (random wash date I know), and I need to make sure I give my scalp a good rub. I have so much growth/the braids have loosened so much in almost a month, I don't think I'll be able to keep them the full two months I was planning. 

But I cannot WAIT! Because I will DEFINITLY be getting a GOOD trim and flat iron. I haven't trimmed since March :: 

My ends aren't THAT bad, but I know I'll need it. I'll be sure to post a photo so I can accurately predict how much longer I have to go until WL in 2014-2015. (I'm in both of those challenges haha too)


----------



## NowIAmNappy

So I was experimenting with products for a while and  I just realized I need to stick with the basics, me and my Shea butter are all I need. I still think I'm about an inch from waist length


----------



## Shadiyah

NowIAmNappy said:


> So I was experimenting with products for a while and  I just realized I need to stick with the basics, me and my Shea butter are all I need. I still think I'm about an inch from waist length



NowIAmNappy wow that is great. so glad to hear it.


----------



## Nix08

I doubt that I'll make WL this year BUT I've been doing the inversion method and if it works I'll get there.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've become a member of the hair lazy. I haven't been faithfully applying my growth aids & sad but true, I won't make WL this year. It was a long shot for me anyway. I'll definitely be MBL, though. 

Because I get lazy with topicals, I'm thinking about trying some growth vitamins.


----------



## MzSwift

nakialovesshoes
Girl don't feel bad, laziness has affected me as well. LoL

A couple of months ago while I was changing hairstyles, I pulled my nape down to my bottom rib bone but I haven't done an official pull test.
I'll do what I can and wait for December for my official length check.


----------



## WaterMoccasin

BahamaMama said:


> Ok, so here I am, 8 months later- pretty much back where my hair was before the above trim (around BSL) but a horrible, damaged, inconsistent MESS!
> Correction: pieces of my hair at BSL, lots of it has broken off (there is a section in the middle about 4" long). I am 8.5 months post (transitioning) so some hair is natural (up to 4") some still tex-laxed/processed- the part having the hardest time right now.
> 
> I'm still in this challenge as of now, although I'm pushing the WSL date to December 31st 2013 (and will push to get up to 1"/month the whole of next year since I smell a BC coming sometime soon  - probably around the 1 yr transition mark). From there I'll have 16 months to add to the 5" or so of natural hair I'll have.
> 
> The attached is from May 5th.



Wow-haven't updated in a while (last post in May 2012). I'm definitely out of this challenge since I ended up doing a BC in December 2012. Not sure how much hair I have now- probably shoulder-length straightened, hair hasn't been doing well (growing/retaining) this year even though it's all natural now. *goes to look for 2015 WL challenge thread *


----------



## Channy31

I've had a set back and I doubt i'll meet it this year. I'll possibly be grazing


----------



## jesusislove1526

I don't think I will make it this year either.  My hair seems to be stuck at the MBL level for some reason and I am going to need a major trim after I do my third annual flat iron at the end of this year, so in that case it's going to be 2014 for me.  Let me go and join that thread....


----------



## ImanAdero

I plan to get my hair flat ironed in 2 weeks and I cannot WAIT! I want to get some auburn/red-ish chunky hi lites in my hair on the crown/top layer. Just to warm up my hair. Only the top though!

I'm too excited!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

So because I'm less than an inch away I figured Id jump on this inversion bandwagon thing and give it a try. That way I'm guaranteed to make waist length by November. I figure it cant hurt, that combined with my regular hair practices should get me there. Regardless I plan to add a length check picture in two weeks and then a final length check in the last week of December. Happy Hair Growing ladies.


----------



## Shadiyah

NowIAmNappy I am so happy for you. All of you.


----------



## DoDo

NowIAmNappy said:


> So because I'm less than an inch away I figured Id jump on this inversion bandwagon thing and give it a try. That way I'm guaranteed to make waist length by November. I figure it cant hurt, that combined with my regular hair practices should get me there. Regardless I plan to add a length check picture in two weeks and then a final length check in the last week of December. Happy Hair Growing ladies.



NowIAmNappy

Congratulations on your progress! :reddancer:


----------



## Shadiyah

To all of us who will not make it this yr we still need a hand because we hung in there. That is a big deal and we are longer than we were back in 2011. 

The way I am leaving my hair alone in twist now, I wish I could have done that all along lol.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Alright alright alright!! Last 2 months of the year! Got a relaxer a couple of weeks ago and the pull test shows waist length but I want my hair to hang past waist length without pulling. I'll be braiding it up next week and wearing wigs for the rest of the year. I'll also be using sulfur oil in combination with the inversion technique. Good Luck ladies!!!


----------



## Naturelie

Bumping for updates!


----------



## smores

Shadiyah said:


> kinky curlyygenie no I wasn't but that is nice. The one I was talking about is when you get 12 inches of hair you are APL and when you get 15" or what ever you are BSL or mbl that is the one I'm talking about I think we were talking about torso .



Is this it Shadiyah?


----------



## Shadiyah

smores said:


> Is this it Shadiyah?



smores it is but it isn't because the one I am talking about is starting from the nape of the head which means we are only talking about the torso of the body. this one here is talking about the hair starting at the forehead and that is great if you only have hair that all one length from the forehead and none hanging down from the nape longer than that. 

But thanks anyway. 

By the way I have my hair in 2 strand twist and it has been this way off and on for about 3 weeks now. of course I redo it every week because when I go to wash my hair or co wash I should say. all my hair comes out of the twist so I have to do it over again. but I really love this lock and twist gel it makes my hair stay. I still will not reach wl the end of this yr but it maybe soon after that.


----------



## Shadiyah

Naturelie said:


> Bumping for updates!



Naturelie you know you need to change that where is you length at now thing. you are wl now look at your pic and where your hands are which is below your waist.


----------



## Naturelie

Shadiyah said:


> @Naturelie you know you need to change that where is you length at now thing. you are wl now look at your pic and where your hands are which is below your waist.


 
Thanks @Shadiyah! 
I won't claim WL til I'm fully WL (I've 2,5 more inches to go to be there). I'm a slow grower so I absolutely don't know if I'll be able to reach my goal by december 2013. Anyway, I've already joined the WL 2014 challenge.

My quick update: my hair is in my go to (and more efficient protective) style: a bun on a fresh twist out (yes, I install twists, take them down the day after and put my "twist-outed" hair in a bun I take down every other day to moisturize and seal). This way, I don't really enjoy my hair but I plan to do a huge blow out by mid-january and to wear it out several days. This prospect helps me to stay focused. I'm still consistent on taking my vitamines. Maybe I'll have a nice surprise by the end of december 2013: would be great!
That's it for me!


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!
I'm trying to ease back into the hair scene.  I'm kinda going through some things so focusing on my hair will help to keep my mind off of other things.

I really can wait until my hair is long enough to put into 8 or so sloppy twists that can be pulled up into a fabulous bun.  I want easy hair!! *pouts*


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Sorry yall been sick in bed with this same updo in my hair, finally made it to work today.. I will try and wash my hair this weekend and do a length check.


----------



## prettynatural

So, I have been having my hair in Havana Twist for about 4 months and have received some growth. I took my hair down and did a growth check in the shower and I have some hairs past my waist and the most of it, I think, is near my waist. I may do a blow out to see. I am getting close! Yay!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I am so mad right now... sigh I feel like I'll never get to waist length. When I took out my twists 2 weeks ago I somehow ended up with a horrible tangled knot.. like trim one inch off type of knot. I have no clue how it got there as I dry detangled my hair then washed in sections and yet when I went in the shower to detangle the knot was there. Then this past week I found a ton of ssk and trimmed another 1/2 off my ends. Needless to say I'm still like less than an inch a way from waist length. But I feel like I cut off most of my progress this past 4 to 5 months. I'm sad, I'll post the pic if you guys still want to see the my length.


----------



## MzSwift

Aww NowIAmNappy  ((HUGS)) girl.   You're so close though so you'll be WL before you know it!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

MzSwift said:


> Aww NowIAmNappy  ((HUGS)) girl.   You're so close though so you'll be WL before you know it!



Thanks I'm going to try for the remainder of this month to get there. I'll be massaging my scalp with oil and protecting my ends with no out styles until the end of this month in the hopes of making it.


----------



## Shadiyah

NowIAmNappy don't let it worry you. the next time just try to get it out as much as you can before you cut. I try to twist mines down as close to the end as I can get them before I cut because most times your hair is just twisted up with each other. That is one reason I didn't like putting twist in my hair but now that I don't leave them in past a week I don't have that problem I redo them and my ends stay smooth. 

I'm no where near WL but I am glad about my growth and you know what else I notice. when you don't use the comb and brush your edges come in so nicely and the new hairs at the stop of your scalp help thicken your hair, I can see them and how long they are getting. I think I was brushing all that out before along with my edges. my edges are getting long.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Shadiyah said:


> NowIAmNappy don't let it worry you. the next time just try to get it out as much as you can before you cut. I try to twist mines down as close to the end as I can get them before I cut because most times your hair is just twisted up with each other. That is one reason I didn't like putting twist in my hair but now that I don't leave them in past a week I don't have that problem I redo them and my ends stay smooth.  I'm no where near WL but I am glad about my growth and you know what else I notice. when you don't use the comb and brush your edges come in so nicely and the new hairs at the stop of your scalp help thicken your hair, I can see them and how long they are getting. I think I was brushing all that out before along with my edges. my edges are getting long.



Thanks Hun I tried to get as much out as possible but it wasn't happening I got so frustrated I just cut it. It's my fault because I left twists in my hair for a while and I was rinsing them almost daily so they were super matted when it came to taking them out. I'm definitely not doing that again and will try to be patient.

And I know what you mean about not brushing your edges my hair is looking very very thick lately. Btw how long is your hair I thought you were close to WL


----------



## DoDo

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thanks Hun I tried to get as much out as possible but it wasn't happening I got so frustrated I just cut it. It's my fault because I left twists in my hair for a while and I was rinsing them almost daily so they were super matted when it came to taking them out. I'm definitely not doing that again and will try to be patient.
> 
> And I know what you mean about not brushing your edges my hair is looking very very thick lately. Btw how long is your hair I thought you were close to WL



I did the same thing two days ago. It's okay it's going to be waist length 2014 for me. I still think you will make it though.


----------



## JudithO

Cheering you ladies on... I'm on Track for WL too but was never a part of this challenge...


----------



## Shadiyah

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thanks Hun I tried to get as much out as possible but it wasn't happening I got so frustrated I just cut it. It's my fault because I left twists in my hair for a while and I was rinsing them almost daily so they were super matted when it came to taking them out. I'm definitely not doing that again and will try to be patient.
> 
> And I know what you mean about not brushing your edges my hair is looking very very thick lately. Btw how long is your hair I thought you were close to WL



NowIAmNappy I think I am only about mbl right now. and that may not even be full mbl either. I know that some of my length is measuring at 15 but some are still measuring at 13.5. 

I am really not focusing on the length right now I am trying not to measure and worry about it. I just want to keep it in twist all winter. something I never use to do. I use to do wash n gos everyday plus I am growing out my grey so I need to leave it alone in order to do that because other wise I would be longing for a henna treatment. it don't bother me being in the twist.


----------



## MzSwift

I've been anticipating the disappointment I may feel if I don't make WL this year.  So I started looking through my pix. I was shoulder length 2 years ago when this thread started! Even if I don't make WL, I'm proud of myself for the progress I _have _made.  I'll get to WL when I get there.

Be encouraged, ladies! 

April 2011







April 2013


----------



## Sprinkl3s

MzSwift said:


> I've been anticipating the disappointment I may feel if I don't make WL this year.  So I started looking through my pix. I was shoulder length 2 years ago when this thread started! Even if I don't make WL, I'm proud of myself for the progress I have made.  I'll get to WL when I get there.  Be encouraged, ladies!   April 2011  April 2013




Girl if you don't just give us an update already........
I've been waiting to drool over your hair


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> I've been anticipating the disappointment I may feel if I don't make WL this year.  So I started looking through my pix. I was shoulder length 2 years ago when this thread started! Even if I don't make WL, I'm proud of myself for the progress I _have _made.  I'll get to WL when I get there.
> 
> Be encouraged, ladies!
> 
> April 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013
> MzSwift girl u are there already. Where your hand is that is hip length. Your hair is waist length now   Congrats!!!!!!





MzSwift girl u are there already. Where your hand is that is hip length. Your hair is WL now. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MzSwift

Sprinkl3s

LoL!! Sorry I don't mean to stall, girl.  I'm mini braids for a couple more weeks and then doing the EOTY pix.  I'm a little nervous this year though...


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah 

Thanks girl! I love your optimism!  You've been such a cheerleader to everyone throughout this thread <3

I'm not claiming WL until I hit my body marker.  I'm using my belly button as the WL marker (since I don't have a real waist ).


----------



## Shadiyah

But your belly button is below WL. MzSwift I see a waist  it is that first curve  on the side and if your hair was hitting it in April it has to be there by now. 

Thanks, I really tried to be even though I knew I wasn't going to make it. My growth is so slow since I got older.


----------



## ImanAdero

Shadiyah said:


> But your belly button is below WL. MzSwift I see a waist  it is that first curve  on the side and if your hair was hitting it in April it has to be there by now.  Thanks, I really tried to be even though I knew I wasn't going to make it. My growth is so slow since I got older.



That's A-OK! I'm not there either and I was well pretty much APL when this challenge began. Sometimes it just takes a while. But we'll get there!


----------



## Shadiyah

ImanAdero said:


> That's A-OK! I'm not there either and I was well pretty much APL when this challenge began. Sometimes it just takes a while. But we'll get there!



ImanAdero I was APL when we started as well lol


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I was APL because I cut my hair last June. I was waist length a year ago before the cut I'm just trying to get back there. It seems like everytime I get to this length something happens. Either I cut it or someone cuts it... Hopefully I can make it and enjoy the length.


----------



## cherishlove

I am in this challenge.  I will take pics during the holidays.  Not exactly sure where I am because I rarely straighten my hair thoroughly so we will see ladies with my fingers crossed.


----------



## divachyk

I'm unsure at what point I can comfortably claim it but here's where I am now....


----------



## Froreal3

MzSwift said:


> I've been anticipating the disappointment I may feel if I don't make WL this year.  So I started looking through my pix. I was shoulder length 2 years ago when this thread started! Even if I don't make WL, I'm proud of myself for the progress I _have _made.  I'll get to WL when I get there.
> 
> Be encouraged, ladies!
> 
> April 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013



I'm all up in this thread *lurking* But you are already WL or only 1 inch from it. Your hand's on your hip. MzSwift. Gorgeous hair btw.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm soo looking forward to 2014. All of us in here should be making it to WL. We have a whole 365 days of retaining all 6" and more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

divachyk 
Congratulations on making WL!! 


Froreal3
Thank you sis! 

erplexed Y'all, I must really have a serious case of hairnorexia cuz this doesn't feel long enough to be WL.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks MzSwift! I feel like you in that I'm not ready to claim it as I think I need a few more inches.


----------



## Shadiyah

Well I'm upset because I just put my measuring t shirt on it says my longest hair is 8.5" and that is just past BSL. That aight right it has been that that num since November 2012.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Shadiyah said:


> Well I'm upset because I just put my measuring t shirt on it says my longest hair is 8.5" and that is just past BSL. That aight right it has been that that num since November 2012.



Oh no, I thought you were measuring in around 13.5 to 15 inches. Are you sure you're measuring it right?? I hate feeling upset about hair especially when you feel your doing things right. Did you see a lot of breakage at any point? 

Lots of hugs nonetheless


----------



## Shadiyah

NowIAmNappy said:


> Oh no, I thought you were measuring in around 13.5 to 15 inches. Are you sure you're measuring it right?? I hate feeling upset about hair especially when you feel your doing things right. Did you see a lot of breakage at any point?
> 
> Lots of hugs nonetheless



NowIAmNappy no I have not seen any breakage and when I was giving you those num it was my hair itself from the tape measure. I just check with the tape measure and the longest parts of my hair which is the top and the sides. That num now is 14 3/4"


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah 

((HUG))

Phew! What a scare! 
I think you should stick with the tape measure.  If you're gonna use the shirt, just use the lines to track your progress.


----------



## Shadiyah

MzSwift said:


> Shadiyah
> 
> ((HUG))
> 
> Phew! What a scare!
> I think you should stick with the tape measure.  If you're gonna use the shirt, just use the lines to track your progress.



MzSwift it's crazy right. Since I'm sick most of the time anyway it so easy to keep the twist in. Like right now I'm sitting at the dr office because I have the flu or something and that sent my MS hay wire. I may have to start getting flu shots and all that stuff I never ever would get all my life. August it was pneumonia and it maybe again but my grandson has the flu so I think that's what I have too. 

Now my hair growth. I know when the last time I put henna in so the grey will tell me how much growth I'm getting and then I will be able to see if I'm losing any.


----------



## MzSwift

Shadiyah 
Aww, I hope you feel better soon! ((HUGS))


----------



## cherishlove

I'm getting my awapuhi treatment tomorrow with flat iron. This will be my end of year length check because my hair will be hidden for the new year.


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo, pitchaaas!! 

*grabs lawn chair and popcorn*


----------



## Spongebob

good lord, I have been keeping my hair in braids (at all damn times) because of all the breakage i was experiencing, so even whilst washing. I happened to straighten a small section in the back and i could not believe my eyes. I would consider myself a full APL from the front, but i wish i could walk backwards and claim WL lmao


----------



## SherylsTresses

I finally made WSL natural.  Pic is in my siggy.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

SherylsTresses said:


> I finally made WSL natural.  Pic is in my siggy.



Girl you look to be WHIP length!! Grow on with your bad self.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

SherylsTresses said:


> I finally made WSL natural.  Pic is in my siggy.



We can't see siggys on the phone app


----------



## SherylsTresses

LovelyLouboutin
Here ya go...


----------



## Fine 4s

Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## blueberryd

^^^^omggg gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah

SherylsTresses said:


> LovelyLouboutin
> Here ya go...



SherylsTresses girl u past WL inches ago. U are at the hip


----------



## marta9227

SherylsTresses I agree that you are past waist and very close to hip! Yay for you!


----------



## SherylsTresses

Awwwweeee thanks ladies for the kind words...!!!


----------



## jesusislove1526

Posting my final pictures for the year next week after my 3rd annual flat ironing.  I haven't length checked the back in a few months so we'll see if I will be a part of the 2013 wl ladies or the 2014.


----------



## MzSwift

Aww, I'm sorry to follow all of that fabulousness with a downer but here goes:

EOTY Braidout








I didn't realize my SSK problem was this bad until I began the blowout process for my EOTY length check.  My coffee stirrer coils turned into terrible knots and some of them even had small bits of LINT attached.  "Something in my spirit" has been telling me all year to keep my ends straightened more but I didn't listen.  So I'm going to start my 2014 journey as a heat stretched natural. Bye bye big hair!! *cries ugly cry with strings of snot and annoying hiccups*

I had to cut a lot of hair but it turned out alright in the end...












Length check after the "chop"






I still can't complain. I have to keep things in perspective...four years ago, my head was clipper shaved.


----------



## MzSwift

OK, so my last post was a little hasty.  I made my goal of bottom rib bone but I didn't make WL this year   I think I have another 2 inches until I get to my belly button and then 2 more from there will be HL for me!

Here are my EOTY comparison pix:

29-Dec-12





22-Dec-13





At first I was super bummed.  I've been wearing my hair out more and I'm still going through personal things.  Then I realized that the "A" isn't lined up to my armpit. So I took another on my own to see it compared to the lines.

22-Dec-13






More importantly... perspective.  BC 10-Jun-09





I'm doing alright considering I didn't think my hair would ever grow past APL.


----------



## CurlyMoo

How much of your hair has to touch your waist in order for it to be considered waist length?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Year end update














I wish that I had sealed my ends more.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## ilong

MzSwift .   Chile -  you should go find two mirrors - turn your back to one and hold the other one in front of you - so you can see that thick,long beautfiul head of hair on your head!  

You are almost right about one thing - you ARE not just doing alright with your hair journey - you are doing great!!!


----------



## MzSwift

Trini-
Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!  Drool-worthy!

CurlyMoo
I think it depends on the lady.  I'm using the same portion of hair I've been using since the beginning of my journey.  I claim it when that hair reaches a length even though I have natural layers.

ilong


Sis, I really do need to be knocked upside the head!! Thank you for the encouragement.
I surely do not see it as long yet   I keep thinking it'll be long when I make the next goal.  Perhaps, hip bone will be that length.  SMH. I'm giving myself 2 years to get there.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Didn't quite reach my goal but maybe another month, oh well here's my year end update taken 5 days ago before I put in my faux locs


----------



## MzSwift

NowIAmNappy

You're really close!  I saw your locs in another thread and they're so pretty! Depending on how long you keep them in, when you take them down, you'll be there.  HHG!


----------



## Naturelie

Quick update: finally made it to WL (took this picture today). HL here I am!!!


----------



## myfaithrising

Naturelie said:


> Quick update: finally made it to WL (took this picture today). HL here I am!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Naturelie

myfaithrising said:


> Congratulations!!!



 Thanks!!!!


----------



## DoDo

I didn't make it this year, maybe next year. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Naturelie

DoDo said:


> I didn't make it this year, maybe next year. Thank you ladies!



DoDo, you seem to be so closed to it: you'll definitely make it in 2014!!


----------



## MzSwift

Naturelie-
Congratulations, lady!  OMG you have crazy shrinkage!!


----------



## Naturelie

MzSwift said:


> Naturelie-
> Congratulations, lady! OMG you have crazy shrinkage!!



Thanks MzSwift! Yes, crazy shrinkage! (I often wish I had not loool).


----------

